# Indonesia Maritime defence and security issue



## Beast

*Indonesia Navy blow up 3 illegal vietnamese fishing boat*

Indonesia blew up and sank three empty Vietnamese boats Friday, the navy said, as the world's biggest archipelago nation pushes to stop foreigners from illegally fishing in its waters.

It was the strongest measure yet taken in the campaign launched by new President Joko Widodo, known as Jokowi, who is seeking to stop a practice he says costs Southeast Asia's biggest economy billions of dollars in lost revenues.

The navy, working with other government agencies, sank the three boats in the remote Anambas Islands, which lie between Malaysia and the Indonesian part of Borneo island, navy spokesman Manahan Simorangkir told AFP.

"The message we want to convey is no foreigners should steal from Indonesian waters," he said, adding Indonesians should be able to "benefit from their own waters".

The Jakarta Post newspaper reported that explosives were attached to the boats before two government vessels fired on them from a distance.

Thirty-three people had been detained and three tonnes of fish seized from the ships, which were caught last month, it said.

Television pictures showed thick smoke billowing from one of the boats as it sank.



As well as costing the economy billions, authorities say foreigners illegally fishing in Indonesia is partly responsible for massive damage to the environment due to the widespread use of explosives and cyanide.

Widodo hopes that increased revenues from fishing can help boost economic growth, which has sunk to a five-year low.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Beast said:


> Indonesia blew up and sank three empty Vietnamese boats Friday, the navy said, as the world's biggest archipelago nation pushes to stop foreigners from illegally fishing in its waters.
> 
> It was the strongest measure yet taken in the campaign launched by new President Joko Widodo, known as Jokowi, who is seeking to stop a practice he says costs Southeast Asia's biggest economy billions of dollars in lost revenues.
> 
> The navy, working with other government agencies, sank the three boats in the remote Anambas Islands, which lie between Malaysia and the Indonesian part of Borneo island, navy spokesman Manahan Simorangkir told AFP.
> 
> "The message we want to convey is no foreigners should steal from Indonesian waters," he said, adding Indonesians should be able to "benefit from their own waters".
> 
> The Jakarta Post newspaper reported that explosives were attached to the boats before two government vessels fired on them from a distance.
> 
> Thirty-three people had been detained and three tonnes of fish seized from the ships, which were caught last month, it said.
> 
> Television pictures showed thick smoke billowing from one of the boats as it sank.
> 
> 
> 
> As well as costing the economy billions, authorities say foreigners illegally fishing in Indonesia is partly responsible for massive damage to the environment due to the widespread use of explosives and cyanide.
> 
> Widodo hopes that increased revenues from fishing can help boost economic growth, which has sunk to a five-year low.
> 
> View attachment 161076



Already posted in Indonesia Military discussion.

Indonesia Military News & Discussion Thread | Page 229

(click to see ship blowing up.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

explosives were attached to the boats before two government vessels fired on them from a distance.
too bad. why not torpedo them, and finish with antiship missile?


----------



## Beast

Viet said:


> explosives were attached to the boats before two government vessels fired on them from a distance.
> too bad. why not torpedo them, and finish with antiship missile?


You pay, they are glad to do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## onebyone

Good work indonesia Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Beast

onebyone said:


> Good work indonesia Thanks



Ball less Vietnamese no guts to stand up for its own fishermen or simply Vietnamese are too greedy that they go to other seas to steal food.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Viet

onebyone said:


> Good work indonesia Thanks


don´t laugh, thai vessels will be sunk next. the indonesians are tough guys.



Beast said:


> Ball less Vietnamese no guts to stand up for its own fishermen or simply Vietnamese are too greedy that they go to other seas to steal food.


you fool. I suggest you rather take care of your chinese fishing vessels. indonesia mobilises all warships for hunting foreign fishing vessels. luckily their warships lack of fuel right now 

Navy: All battleships ready to sink foreign vessels involved in illegal fishing | Republika Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

kudos to Indonesia, now lets hope VCP will dump more Vietcongs in the slammer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Beast said:


> You pay, they are glad to do that.


how about NO?


----------



## Beast

Viet said:


> how about NO?


Then u shall stop your foolish suggestion.



Viet said:


> don´t laugh, thai vessels will be sunk next. the indonesians are tough guys.
> 
> 
> you fool. I suggest you rather take care of your chinese fishing vessels. indonesia mobilises all warships for hunting foreign fishing vessels. luckily their warships lack of fuel right now
> 
> Navy: All battleships ready to sink foreign vessels involved in illegal fishing | Republika Online



They will kick vietnamese ball but not Chinese. We have a good agreement with Indonesian. If some greedy Chinese fishermen decide to flout the law then they deserve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

They could donate those to poor fishermen, who may lose their ship after tsunami, for example.


----------



## Beast

BoQ77 said:


> They could donate those to poor fishermen, who may lose their ship after tsunami, for example.


The boat quality is too bad becos made in vietnam. Its a hazard. Sinking it is better.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BoQ77

Beast said:


> The boat quality is too bad becos made in vietnam. Its a hazard. Sinking it is better.



Don't be ultra like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

To any chinaman here:

*Boat sinking policy to not affect ties with neighbors: Observer*
Jumat, 5 Desember 2014 16:12 WIB | 456 Views

Depok, W Java (ANTARA News) - Hikmahanto Juwana, an international law expert, believes that the Joko "Jokowi" Widodo administrations policy of sinking boats found poaching in Indonesian waters will not affect ties with neighboring countries.

*"There are five reasons why the boat sinking policy will not worsen international relations," *Juwana, the dean of international law of the University of Indonesia (UI), stated here on Friday.

*Firstly*, no country in the world allows its citizens to commit crimes in other countries. Foreign fishing boats that would be sunk are the ones without permit to catch fish in Indonesian waters. They commit crimes because they operate illegally in the Indonesian maritime territory.

*Secondly*, the government will sink them in Indonesian territories of the Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ).

*Thirdly*, the sanction is based on Indonesian Fishery Law 2009s Chapter 69, Article 4. Before 2009, any action to sink poaching boats could only be carried out based on the courts verdict. 

The *fourth *reason is that any country that lodges a protest, must first understand that poaching activities by foreign fishing boats have caused huge material losses to Indonesia.

Allowing foreign boats to poach in Indonesian waters will lead to bigger losses to the country.

*Lastly*, the government will be heedful to the safety of the crew members, despite the decision to sink their boats.

The government of President Jokowi is committed to taking the strongest possible action against foreign illegal fishing vessels, warning that Indonesia will not hesitate to even sink them if necessary.

* Following reports that at least 5.5 thousand vessels indulged in illegal fishing and inflicted a loss of Rp300 trillion per year on the state, Jokowi has stated that the concerned authorities will sink the fishing boats poaching in Indonesian waters, albeit after firstly taking their crew into custody.*

Indonesian Military (TNI) Chief General Moeldoko revealed that the TNI has been looking for the best possible way to sink foreign vessels found fishing illegally in Indonesian waters.

"Following Jokowis instruction to sink foreign illegal fishing vessels, I have requested the Navy chief of staff to find the best possible way to carry out the presidents order," Moeldoko noted.(*) 

Boat sinking policy to not affect ties with neighbors: Observer - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

BoQ77 said:


> Don't be ultra like that.


 Just a joke! Cool man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## William Hung

I see that the Viet govt is not defending their fishermen when thise fishermen breaks foreign law. This shows the Viet govt has responsibility and respect for foreign laws. 

Unlike China, who keeps on moaning and crying about their illegal Chinese poachers who have killed endangered marine species. Even though with their moaning and crying, the Chinese govt still can't do anything to save their imprisoned chinese fishermen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Black Flag said:


> I see that the Viet govt is not defending their fishermen when thise fishermen breaks foreign law. This shows the Viet govt has responsibility and respect for foreign laws.
> 
> Unlike China, who keeps on moaning and crying about their illegal Chinese poachers who have killed endangered marine species. Even though with their moaning and crying, the Chinese govt still can't do anything to save their imprisoned chinese fishermen.


No ball to fight for your own citizen right just say it. I afraid your anti-China pact wll only do more harm than benefit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## taka

jangan macam-macam di indonesia...don't disturbe with my country...


----------



## kaku1

Beast said:


> Indonesia blew up and sank three empty Vietnamese boats Friday, the navy said, as the world's biggest archipelago nation pushes to stop foreigners from illegally fishing in its waters.
> 
> It was the strongest measure yet taken in the campaign launched by new President Joko Widodo, known as Jokowi, who is seeking to stop a practice he says costs Southeast Asia's biggest economy billions of dollars in lost revenues.
> 
> The navy, working with other government agencies, sank the three boats in the remote Anambas Islands, which lie between Malaysia and the Indonesian part of Borneo island, navy spokesman Manahan Simorangkir told AFP.
> 
> "The message we want to convey is no foreigners should steal from Indonesian waters," he said, adding Indonesians should be able to "benefit from their own waters".
> 
> The Jakarta Post newspaper reported that explosives were attached to the boats before two government vessels fired on them from a distance.
> 
> Thirty-three people had been detained and three tonnes of fish seized from the ships, which were caught last month, it said.
> 
> Television pictures showed thick smoke billowing from one of the boats as it sank.
> 
> 
> 
> As well as costing the economy billions, authorities say foreigners illegally fishing in Indonesia is partly responsible for massive damage to the environment due to the widespread use of explosives and cyanide.
> 
> Widodo hopes that increased revenues from fishing can help boost economic growth, which has sunk to a five-year low.
> 
> View attachment 161076



Did these fishing trawlers was firing upon, where the hell human rights in Indonesia. Instead of arresting them they shooting.


----------



## Soryu

Beast said:


> Ball less Vietnamese no guts to stand up for its own fishermen or simply Vietnamese are too greedy that they go to other seas to steal food.



Hmm, The crew's all safe, the boat sunk by explosive, I don't see they fired on ships to kill our fishing-men.
Hope they will get proper trial if they're violated Indonesia territories water and EEZ.

_And your CCP government has any gut when Russian fire on your illegal fishing ship with all crew on broad, don't care about their life ?
South Korean does the same, you have gut to do anything but some soft words to protest !?_

_When Chinese was slaughtered like pigs in 1998 riot in Indonesia, your Govt had any gut to make any intervention or attack on Indo, things which PRC did with Vietnam in 1979 with reason to save Hua people in Vietnam, and Khmer in Cambodia !?_

Your troll still boring and stupid, *Beast*, you should learn more from human like us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SipahSalar

Doesn't sound nice, even Pakistan and India don't kill each others fishermen fishing illegally in their territory. We just arrest them and then release them a few months later.


----------



## Soryu

kaku1 said:


> Did these fishing trawlers was firing upon, where the hell human rights in Indonesia. Instead of arresting them they shooting.





SipahSalar said:


> Doesn't sound nice, even Pakistan and India don't kill each others fishermen fishing illegally in their territory. We just arrest them and then release them a few months later.



Well, they arrested the crew, then fired Vietnamese fishing ships, to sunk them.

Beast tricked you well with it troll ... 



pigtaker said:


> where is your fighting sprits, viets? since when you got so humiliated like this in south-east asia?


Well, we hold that for greedy invaders come to grab our land and sea, to protect our sovereignty, not use to protect some stupid illegal fishing-ships like Chinese does with Japan and some other countries. 

You can lick your ball and feel good like usual, pig ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

kaku1 said:


> Did these fishing trawlers was firing upon, where the hell human rights in Indonesia. Instead of arresting them they shooting.


They're alive.
























* Sink or Swim: Indonesia Takes Down Three Illegal Fishing Vessels *
By Joko Hariyanto



The boat of local fisherman Rusli Suhardi heads towards fishing grounds off the east coast of Greater Natuna in northern Indonesia on July 9.
Reuters
JAKARTA, Indonesia—Indonesia kept its promise to sink foreign boats poaching in its waters, by sending three Vietnamese fishing vessels to the bottom of the Natuna Sea in northern Indonesia Friday.

An Indonesian maritime patrol bombed the boats after it caught them fishing illegally near Anambas Island, which sits between Malaysia and Indonesian Borneo near the South China Sea. A total of eight fishermen were extracted from their wooden vessels and the fuel was emptied to avoid pollution before they were sunk, said Indonesian Navy spokesman Admiral Manahan Simorangkir.

“We do it to give a lesson and to prevent illegal fishing,” Mr. Simorangkir added.

The move was the strongest action taken by Indonesia since the new administration assumed office in October to stop years of illegal fishing in its waters. President Joko Widodo has promised to sink illegal foreign fishing boats as a means of protecting the country’s marine resources, sparking criticism from political opponents who argue that such moves would hurt diplomatic relations with neighboring countries.

Mr. Simorangkir dismissed those concerns Friday, saying “our neighbors understand it.” He said all boats would be confiscated through legal means before they are demolished.

Footage from a local TV station showed thick smoke billowing from the destroyed boats as they sank slowly.

Mr. Widodo has put the protection of Indonesian waters from illegal fishing at the top his agenda. He estimates that illegal fishing operations cost Indonesia around $24 billion annually. In addition to outright sinking illegal vessels, he and others have proposed buying drones to monitor Indonesia’s vast shoreline. He estimates that more than 5,000 boats are fishing illegally in Indonesian waters due to a lack of stern action and patrolling resources.

Sink or Swim: Indonesia Takes Down Three Illegal Fishing Vessels - Indonesia Real Time - WSJ


----------



## AgentOrange

Black Flag said:


> I see that the Viet govt is not defending their fishermen when thise fishermen breaks foreign law. This shows the Viet govt has responsibility and respect for foreign laws.
> 
> Unlike China, who keeps on moaning and crying about their illegal Chinese poachers who have killed endangered marine species. Even though with their moaning and crying, the Chinese govt still can't do anything to save their imprisoned chinese fishermen.



Vietnam can't defend their fishermen anywhere. This shows your Viet government is feckless and impotent - better at arresting their own citizens lest they offend the Chinese government too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EastSea

Vietnam related agency has been protested such brutal activities of Indonesia.

Công văn 2706/CV-LS-QHLS lực lượng tuần tra biển In-đô-nê-xi-a bắn chìm tàu

This servelannce ship is responsible for recue our fisher boats and fishermen in south of East Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Soryu said:


> Well, they arrested the crew, then fired Vietnamese fishing ships, to sunk them.
> 
> Beast tricked you well with it troll ...
> 
> 
> Well, we hold that for greedy invaders come to grab our land and sea, to protect our sovereignty, not use to protect some stupid illegal fishing-ships like Chinese does with Japan and some other countries.
> 
> You can lick your ball and feel good like usual, pig ...



Don't insult. They would be mad, out of control before they acknowledge your logic.
I don't support illegal fishing catch.
Better they should confiscate that fishboat or donate to their poor people.



Black Flag said:


> I see that the Viet govt is not defending their fishermen when thise fishermen breaks foreign law. This shows the Viet govt has responsibility and respect for foreign laws.
> 
> Unlike China, who keeps on moaning and crying about their illegal Chinese poachers who have killed endangered marine species. Even though with their moaning and crying, the Chinese govt still can't do anything to save their imprisoned chinese fishermen.



The govt would defend the lives. Once they want to sink the ship with fishermen on board.
Chinese funded ships sunk Vietnam fishboat with 10 fishermen on board. And now China govt hiding that ship. There's a clear video about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Yeah i have been bringing the issues for long in this forum, we are not compromised nor giving privilege to any Nations in this matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

BoQ77 said:


> Don't insult. They would be mad, out of control before they acknowledge your logic.
> I don't support illegal fishing catch.
> Better they should confiscate that fishboat or donate to their poor people.
> 
> 
> 
> The govt would defend the lives. Once they want to sink the ship with fishermen on board.
> Chinese funded ships sunk Vietnam fishboat with 10 fishermen on board. And now China govt hiding that ship. There's a clear video about it.



Yes yes, no guts to stand up against Indonesia, just says it.


----------



## taka

THE NEXT..... NOVEMBER,14.....THAILAND FISHBOAT WILL BE SHOT BY KRI TODAK ........


----------



## Soryu

Beast said:


> Yes yes, no guts to stand up against Indonesia, just says it.


yes, yes, your gut with old news, beast

BBC NEWS | Asia-Pacific | Indonesia fires at Chinese boat

your men died, our people still live, cheer !!! ?


----------



## William Hung

Beast said:


> No ball to fight for your own citizen right just say it. I afraid your anti-China pact wll only do more harm than benefit.



Respectable countries never protect criminals who have committed crime on foreign soil, they let the law decide. When Viet fisherman illegally fish on Filipino water, the Viet govt never protest once the Filipino court proves that the Viet fishermen has broken their law.

As respectable countries, the Viet acknowledges the illegal fishermen acts and ask the Filipino to pardon on humanitarian ground. As respectable and responsible friends, the Filipino usually release the Viets fishermen.

However, China has always fight for the their criminal fishermen and reject the rule of law. And what do you call people who rejects the rule of law and fight for criminals?

So I don't know why you talk about balls. There are now 9 Chinese fishermen in Filipino custody. China rejects the Filipino rule of law and warned the Filipino about facing certain consequences. But those Chinese poachers are in Filipino prison for almost a year now without any intervention from China. So what did you say about balls again?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Impressive to see Indonesia has a 'No Tolerance' Policy.

Indonesian friends, you remind me of how Japanese Coast Guard treat illegal North Korean fishermen into Japanese Maritime Territory:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

we face this issue on a much larger scale from indian fishermen... n fuk we are still show em mercy...


----------



## William Hung

AgentOrange said:


> Vietnam can't defend their fishermen anywhere. This shows your Viet government is feckless and impotent - better at arresting their own citizens lest they offend the Chinese government too much.





Beast said:


> Yes yes, no guts to stand up against Indonesia, just says it.



There are now 9 Chinese fishermen in a Filipino prison. China has always warned the Philippines from day 1 to release those Chinese poachers or face consequences. 

But the Chinese fishermen has been locked in Filipino prison for almost 1 year now. 

So China is gutless and impotent according to you.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> we face this issue on a much larger scale from indian fishermen... n fuk we are still show em mery...



Illegal poaching is a serious issue no matter who is carrying out those activities. It affects the food sources of the future generation. 

I applaud the Indonesian govt for taking this hard stance. And I applaud the Viet members who understand this issue. 

Only criminals will fail to see this serious poaching issue and try to talk about balls and fighting for the illegal poachers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## taka




----------



## Indos

taka said:


>



No need to use any provocative tone here mate 

Respect for all Vietnamese here who understand our act

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

Beast said:


> Yes yes, no guts to stand up against Indonesia, just says it.



We respect the Indonesian EEZ,
As you know Vietnam, Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand, ... agreed the COC for overlapped areas.

So why Vietnam has to stand up for illegal fishing ? We would protest if Indonesian authority sink the boat with fishermen on board

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Black Flag said:


> I see that the Viet govt is not defending their fishermen when thise fishermen breaks foreign law. This shows the Viet govt has responsibility and respect for foreign laws.
> 
> Unlike China, who keeps on moaning and crying about their illegal Chinese poachers who have killed endangered marine species. Even though with their moaning and crying, the Chinese govt still can't do anything to save their imprisoned chinese fishermen.



So you are saying that your government，whichever it might be because you hide your flag for despicable reasons，should leave its fishermen to their own fate？

Yours is indeed a government of the people，by the people，for the people。



AgentOrange said:


> Vietnam can't defend their fishermen anywhere. This shows your Viet government is feckless and impotent - better at arresting their own citizens lest they offend the Chinese government too much.



He is basically saying that the Chinese coast guards should shoot to kill next time Vietnamese fishermen are found violating Chinese territorial waters in their pursuit of a meagre existence。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xunzi

This is just a message send by Indonesia that was carefully graft to target the Vietnamese poacher. Everyone knows the Vietnamese are jealous of Indonesia growing cloud within ASEAN and they are competing for leadership role. One must teach these Vietnamese a lesson if you want to put them in line.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

please no need to pit us against any country, everything is about the same when facing with our law and order within our territory. Either it will be Chinese, Vietnamese, Australian, Philippine, Malaysian all of them will be treated equally and no one will be spared


----------



## xesy

Sorry for the act of our fishermen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayan81

wait till you read the news when some chinese fishermen are caught in indonesian waters and their boats blown, you can expect different tones coming from chinese here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xunzi

madokafc said:


> please no need to pit us against any country, everything is about the same when facing with our law and order within our territory. Either it will be Chinese, Vietnamese, Australian, Philippine, Malaysian all of them will be treated equally and no one will be spared


Only innocent actually believe this is not carefully craft. The Philippines have been poaching in Indonesia but you only arrest them, fine, and release. Same with anyone. You chose the Vietnamese to send a message to the rest for obvious reasons. Philippines recently signed a demarcation line agreement. Malaysia and Indonesia have beef. Any miscalculation or action can be interpret as hostile. China is obviously too powerful and we are on good term. So this left the Vietnam as a good target to flesh muscle. Blowing up a ship is just a message send but the one chosen is important.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

xunzi said:


> This is just a message send by Indonesia that was carefully graft to target the Vietnamese poacher. Everyone knows the Vietnamese are jealous of Indonesia growing cloud within ASEAN and they are competing for leadership role. One must teach these Vietnamese a lesson if you want to put them in line.



Not really the Thai's boat will suffer the same fate & so will every boat to come:





*Thailand illegal fishing boats captured, waiting similar fate*





*December 14th, the execution day. 5 thailand illegal fishing boat in waiting mode...*


----------



## Nike

xunzi said:


> Only innocent actually believe this is not carefully craft. The Philippines have been poaching in Indonesia but you only arrest them, fine, and release. Same with anyone. You chose the Vietnamese to send a message to the rest for obvious reasons. Philippines recently signed a demarcation line agreement. Malaysia and Indonesia have beef. Any miscalculation or action can be interpret as hostile. China is obviously too powerful and we are on good term. So this left the Vietnam as a good target to flesh muscle. Blowing up a ship is just a message send but the one chosen is important.



nah, it is not true, we had been fighting against illegal poacher and fishing for so long including against Phil. and Chinese. And believe me, we don't giving any shit against them, regardless from whatever country they come.


----------



## xunzi

madokafc said:


> nah, it is not true, we had been fighting against illegal poacher and fishing for so long including against Phil. and Chinese. And believe me, we don't giving any shit against them, regardless from whatever country they come.


I know. Everyone poached, including Indonesian fishermen poaching in Australia water. That is just human nature, but to blow up a boat to send a message? Diplomatically, you got to choose the right target to send a message. Stop being so naive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Vietnamese fishermen lament the downing of their ships.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The man behind all this bombing illegal fishing ship rhetoric, as part of bigger maritime axis agenda. soooo unassuming, yet his action punch way beyond his weight. Very promising leadership indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

this silly act of indonesia will have impact on our bilateral relationship. I don´t think we treat them nicely more. we were too nice to indo pirates and other indo aliens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

This is simply law enforcement to protect indonesia natural resources my friend, not a silly act. A fully calculated move, since all the friendly neighboring ambassador already given notice about our new maritime policy including vietnamese. Indonesian government must assert their presence, be there (on land and sea) for the people. See how vast indonesian water is, 2/3 of indonesian territory is ocean. This is our wealth, our future.







We hope this move doesn't create unnecessary tension between all of us. I do support any move that will be taken by vietnamese government to enforce the law on pirates, whether from indonesia or from anywhere else. We give no tolerance for illegal poachers, moreover pirates.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## longyi

I lost my respect for Jokowi's handling on this matter. A smart leader will find better ways to deal with this kind of things. He opens a Pandora's box that others will follow, inadvertently if continue, it can lead to international maritime crisis. Fishermen ply their trade everywhere is as old as history such punishments are unlikely to stop that trespassing practice in a long run.

It's also very dangerous for the debits floating around the water and the pollution it creates.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

How a Nation dare to call themselves as a Maritime Nation if she can't protect her wealth at sea? That's move is necessary to send a message to any Nation, if Indonesia starting to get more serious to protect her assets, her wealth and her dignity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Viet said:


> this silly act of indonesia will have impact on our bilateral relationship. I don´t think we treat them nicely more. we were too nice to indo pirates and other indo aliens.
> View attachment 161455





> *Boat sinking policy to not affect ties with neighbors: Observer*
> Jumat, 5 Desember 2014 16:12 WIB | 456 Views
> 
> Depok, W Java (ANTARA News) - Hikmahanto Juwana, an international law expert, believes that the Joko "Jokowi" Widodo administrations policy of sinking boats found poaching in Indonesian waters will not affect ties with neighboring countries.
> 
> *"There are five reasons why the boat sinking policy will not worsen international relations," *Juwana, the dean of international law of the University of Indonesia (UI), stated here on Friday.
> 
> *Firstly*, no country in the world allows its citizens to commit crimes in other countries. Foreign fishing boats that would be sunk are the ones without permit to catch fish in Indonesian waters. They commit crimes because they operate illegally in the Indonesian maritime territory.
> 
> *Secondly*, the government will sink them in Indonesian territories of the Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ).
> 
> *Thirdly*, the sanction is based on Indonesian Fishery Law 2009s Chapter 69, Article 4. Before 2009, any action to sink poaching boats could only be carried out based on the courts verdict.
> 
> The *fourth *reason is that any country that lodges a protest, must first understand that poaching activities by foreign fishing boats have caused huge material losses to Indonesia.
> 
> Allowing foreign boats to poach in Indonesian waters will lead to bigger losses to the country.
> 
> *Lastly*, the government will be heedful to the safety of the crew members, despite the decision to sink their boats.
> 
> The government of President Jokowi is committed to taking the strongest possible action against foreign illegal fishing vessels, warning that Indonesia will not hesitate to even sink them if necessary.
> 
> * Following reports that at least 5.5 thousand vessels indulged in illegal fishing and inflicted a loss of Rp300 trillion per year on the state, Jokowi has stated that the concerned authorities will sink the fishing boats poaching in Indonesian waters, albeit after firstly taking their crew into custody.*
> 
> Indonesian Military (TNI) Chief General Moeldoko revealed that the TNI has been looking for the best possible way to sink foreign vessels found fishing illegally in Indonesian waters.
> 
> "Following Jokowis instruction to sink foreign illegal fishing vessels, I have requested the Navy chief of staff to find the best possible way to carry out the presidents order," Moeldoko noted.(*)
> 
> Boat sinking policy to not affect ties with neighbors: Observer - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

We still have to wait a little longer to see whether this treatment can stop the illegal fishing practice in a long run. For immediate effect, it's actually work. Our minister have confirmed this from satellite data, less and less boats detected fishing illegally on our ocean. This is $30billion/anum asset that must be secured.

Illegal fishing also usually using bomb and any illegal means to catch fish that proven destroying the biodiversity and natural preservation of the ocean. Less and less fishes can be hauled by our fisherman that usually using smaller boats because giant illegal boats robbing the fish. So, drastic measure must be taken.

The boats itself is emptied before bombed, so there's no dangerous material. And the shipwrecks will become the new home for the fish, creating fat and happy fish breeding ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soryu

pr1v4t33r said:


> This is simply law enforcement to protect indonesia natural resources my friend, not a silly act. A fully calculated move, since all the friendly neighboring ambassador already given notice about our new maritime policy including vietnamese. Indonesian government must assert their presence, be there (on land and sea) for the people. See how vast indonesian water is, 2/3 of indonesian territory is ocean. This is our wealth, our future.
> 
> 
> View attachment 161458
> 
> 
> We hope this move doesn't create unnecessary tension between all of us. I do support any move that will be taken by vietnamese government to enforce the law on pirates, whether from indonesia or from anywhere else. We give no tolerance for illegal poachers, moreover pirates.


*indonesian territory*

errrr ... you mean Indonesian's EEZ ???


----------



## pr1v4t33r

ahh.. yes, that's what i mean. thanks for your correction. 200miles EEZ, 12miles territory.


----------



## cnleio

Thai fishman, Vietnamese fishman, Malaysian fishman ... This water region is very interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Actually, we already have border-delimitation agreement put in place with vietnam, philippines and singapore leaving only malaysia in 3 areas around malacca strait, tanjung datu(west kalimantan) and sebatik(east kalimantan). And this *sink the boat policy* also already communicated with all the neighboring ambassador, and they said they (their goverment) can understand the new policy.

As long as all the party involved respect each other right and responsibility regarding the issue, everything can be handled properly and graciously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

pr1v4t33r said:


> Actually, we already have border-delimitation agreement put in place with vietnam, philippines and singapore leaving only malaysia in 3 areas around malacca strait, tanjung datu(west kalimantan) and sebatik(east kalimantan). And this *sink the boat policy* also already communicated with all the neighboring ambassador, and they said they can understand the new policy.
> 
> As long as all the party involved respect each other right and responsibility regarding the issue, everything can be handled properly and graciously.


Do u need cheaper 056 corvettes to add into Indonesia Armory ?










Even can provide 056 Coast Guard ship to do some dirty work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Looks good. As long as tiongkok can provide transfer of technology for building this ship ourselves, i think Indonesian government will consider. We also in the process of building our PKR (damen sigma 105m) right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

pr1v4t33r said:


> Looks good. As long as tiongkok can provide transfer of technology for building this ship ourselves, i think Indonesian government will consider. We also in the process of building our PKR (damen sigma 105m) right now.


----------



## AgentOrange

Black Flag said:


> There are now 9 Chinese fishermen in a Filipino prison. China has always warned the Philippines from day 1 to release those Chinese poachers or face consequences.
> 
> But the Chinese fishermen has been locked in Filipino prison for almost 1 year now.
> 
> So China is gutless and impotent according to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal poaching is a serious issue no matter who is carrying out those activities. It affects the food sources of the future generation.
> 
> I applaud the Indonesian govt for taking this hard stance. And I applaud the Viet members who understand this issue.
> 
> Only criminals will fail to see this serious poaching issue and try to talk about balls and fighting for the illegal poachers.



Actually, according to your definition, the fact that China hasn't retaliated means China is a responsible government and should be applauded. Go ahead, applaud the Chinese government and prove to us that you aren't a hypocrite and a troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

cnleio said:


> Do u need cheaper 056 corvettes to add into Indonesia Armory ?
> View attachment 161549
> 
> View attachment 161550
> 
> 
> 
> Even can provide 056 Coast Guard ship to do some dirty work.
> View attachment 161552



As far as i know, our government will giving more funds for our Navy, at least 6 to 10 billion US dollar for the next five years to bought new platforms (either it will be new platform or the secondhand ones), not much but adequate enough to bring more vessels we are in dire need now. And Jokowi has intended to giving at least 3 billion US dollar for Bakamla (Indonesian Coast Guard) to build their own patrol ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## William Hung

cirr said:


> So you are saying that your government，whichever it might be because you hide your flag for despicable reasons，should leave its fishermen to their own fate？
> 
> Yours is indeed a government of the people，by the people，for the people。



Hohoho, you have a reading comprehension issue.

I said no respectable and responsible government should defend its fishermen when they break laws on foreign soil.

But I guess this concept is too hard for CCP fanboys to understand, since the CCP are themselves mostly consisted of criminals who breaks the law and steal things from other people. Recent news has shown how much money has been stolen from CCP officials and PLA generals.

Hehehehe.



> He is basically saying that the Chinese coast guards should shoot to kill next time Vietnamese fishermen are found violating Chinese territorial waters in their pursuit of a meagre existence。



Hehehehe

Reading problems again. The Indonesian haven't killed any fishermen during this event, nor have I said they should.



AgentOrange said:


> Actually, according to your definition, the fact that China hasn't retaliated means China is a responsible government and should be applauded. Go ahead, applaud the Chinese government and prove to us that you aren't a hypocrite and a troll.



Hohohohoho

Another Chinese guy with reading comprehension issues.

Read my posts again. I said a responsible and respectable government should not protest or defend fishermen who has * broken the law*.

So according to my definition, the Chinese government is not responsible nor respectable because it has publically protested against the judicial ruling and tried to defend the fishermen who has broken the law by killing/poaching endangered sea turtles in Filipino water.

And according to your definition, the Chinese government is impotent because it has protested and rejected the judicial ruling but still don't dare to do anything to free the fishermen.

hehehehehe

But I will still applaud you for trying, so adorable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgentOrange

Black Flag said:


> Hohoho, you have a reading comprehension issue.
> 
> I said no respectable and responsible government should defend its fishermen when they break laws on foreign soil.
> 
> But I guess this concept is too hard for CCP fanboys to understand, since the CCP are themselves mostly consisted of criminals who breaks the law and steal things from other people. Recent news has shown how much money has been stolen from CCP officials and PLA generals.
> 
> Hehehehe.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehe
> 
> Reading problems again. The Indonesian haven't killed any fishermen during this event, nor have I said they should.
> 
> 
> 
> Hohohohoho
> 
> Another Chinese guy with reading comprehension issues.
> 
> Read my posts again. I said a responsible and respectable government should not protest or defend fishermen who has * broken the law*.
> 
> So according to my definition, the Chinese government is not responsible nor respectable because it has publically protested against the judicial ruling and tried to defend the fishermen who has broken the law by killing/poaching endangered sea turtles in Filipino water.
> 
> And according to your definition, the Chinese government is impotent because it has protested and rejected the judicial ruling but still don't dare to do anything to free the fishermen.
> 
> hehehehehe
> 
> But I will still applaud you for trying, so adorable.



You're right. Vietnam is very responsible. They responsibly arrest their own citizens for being anti-China. That's actually the smartest thing Viets have ever done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## William Hung

AgentOrange said:


> You're right. Vietnam is very responsible. They responsibly arrest their own citizens for being anti-China. That's actually the smartest thing Viets have ever done.



Hahahaha

So you've realised that your counter argument had failed and now you are trying to change the topic. 

hohohoho

You are too easy, but still adorable. I hope we can become penpal. I gotta go now, see you tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

xunzi said:


> I know. Everyone poached, including Indonesian fishermen poaching in Australia water. That is just human nature, but to blow up a boat to send a message? Diplomatically, you got to choose the right target to send a message. Stop being so naive.


seems to me the new indonesia administration seeks attention. I wonder what they have in mind when sinking our boats. it is unfriendly act. until yet, we have a good relationship, but that will change, I assume.


pr1v4t33r said:


> This is simply law enforcement to protect indonesia natural resources my friend, not a silly act. A fully calculated move, since all the friendly neighboring ambassador already given notice about our new maritime policy including vietnamese. Indonesian government must assert their presence, be there (on land and sea) for the people. See how vast indonesian water is, 2/3 of indonesian territory is ocean. This is our wealth, our future.
> 
> 
> View attachment 161458
> 
> 
> We hope this move doesn't create unnecessary tension between all of us. I do support any move that will be taken by vietnamese government to enforce the law on pirates, whether from indonesia or from anywhere else. We give no tolerance for illegal poachers, moreover pirates.


I don´t know of other nations in the world acting like indonesia, sinking foreign fishing vessels with explosives and cannon fire.

we share sea border. how do we know that our fishermen violated your EEZ? do you have evidences to back up such a unfriendly act? after all, normally our fishing vessels are equipped with GPS, there are GPS records of their trips. oh, you sunk their vessels already. so all evidences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Seeking attention or not, i don't know. But this is considered a necessary act by our leader, and gaining a lot of support too from the people. I hope, once our leader can discuss this further with all the neighboring countries and reaching solid understanding from both side, this issue will not harm our friendly relation as a neighbor any further. We will have to wait for official vietnamese government reaction toward this issue.

For evidence, i personally don't know, maybe other indonesian member can share the info regarding this. But i know that we have satelite data record that can be use to identify wheather some boats conducting illegal fishing on our zone or not. 

Before the execution process (drownings the boats), all poachers undergo fair trial where security investigator showcase all the evidences, and only when they are found guilty by the judge, the boat will be drowned.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dlclong

well done Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

right now is Philippine vessels


----------



## hans

WOW..
These small boat can go that far to Indonesia?
Can they survive the wind on the ocean?



madokafc said:


> right now is Philippine vessels
> View attachment 162095
> 
> 
> View attachment 162094
> 
> 
> View attachment 162096

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Thousand islands of Indonesia, u need thousand ships to controll them.

BTW how Indonesia government & local officials manage ur floating population living in these thousand islands ? It's a interesting question, how can Indonesia know some citizen currently living in which island ?


----------



## Nike

cnleio said:


> Thousand islands of Indonesia, u need thousand ships to controll them.
> 
> BTW how Indonesia government & local officials manage ur floating population living in these thousand islands ? It's a interesting question, how can Indonesia know some citizen currently living in which island ?



to keep our Nation stay cohesive and integrate into one entity called Indonesia itself is an enormous task and a neverending story. In Indonesia, during Soeharto era, government put army in pedestal to keep in check all of the peoples and put some armed forces agent as part of government organizational system level into the the most lowest rank like RT/RW (more like district neighborhood in western) system. This way, government can know who is the alien and who is the local population. And right now universal data system has hold all of our peoples data file into one management system, so our police along with the government can keeping in track any person data file in their database system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD

Viet said:


> I don´t know of other nations in the world acting like indonesia, sinking foreign fishing vessels with explosives and cannon fire.
> 
> we share sea border. how do we know that our fishermen violated your EEZ? do you have evidences to back up such a unfriendly act? after all, normally our fishing vessels are equipped with GPS, there are GPS records of their trips. oh, you sunk their vessels already. so all evidences.



dont worry, not only vietnamese fishers being destroyed, but same punishment also applied to your mortal enemy China, malaysia, Philippines Australia and even our own fishers who breaks the law by using bomb to fishing.

and one again, you said your fishermans are using GPS, why the heck he cannot know the difference between Vietnam waters/SCS with our waters?



Viet said:


> this silly act of indonesia will have impact on our bilateral relationship. I don´t think we treat them nicely more. we were too nice to indo pirates and other indo aliens.
> View attachment 161455



haha i laughed when i see your statement. Our waters are so huge and full of fish with natural habitat even fishes are jumped inside the boats. Our fishers doesn't have to go that far. Too bad our waters being exploited by some like your countrymen 

this applied to all countries, you don't like it, then stop poaching in our water


----------



## dichoi

dlclong said:


> well done Indonesia



Pynoy authority could apply same method to counter Chinese fishermen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

I don't think this step by our govt will have an impact on bilateral relationship with any country. Unless there's a country supporting criminal activities of their citizen in foreign territory.

We only punish the illegals and poachers not every single foreign boat on our waters. Those that have the permit to do fishing or whatever are free.

These poachers often use Indonesian flag and Indonesian name on their boat to trick our coast guard. They know what they're doing, it's not because of GPS malfunctioning.



hans said:


> WOW..
> These small boat can go that far to Indonesia?
> Can they survive the wind on the ocean?



How far? Indonesia is right next door from Phillipine. It probably could only take few hours from Southern Phillipine to reach our northern waters with that boat.


----------



## Nike

this time the Chinese ones, we caught 22 of them near Arafura Sea
*
Menteri Susi Tangkap 22 Kapal Tiongkok Pencuri Ikan di Laut Indonesia*
Wiji Nurhayat - detikFinance

Jakarta - Usai menangkap 5 kapal asing asal Thailand di Perairan Berau, Kalimantan Timur, Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan Susi Pudjiastuti kembali menangkap kapal asing yang diduga mencuri ikan di laut Indonesia. 

Sebanyak 22 kapal asal Tiongkok tertangkap tangan masuk ke zona tangkap (fishing ground) Laut Arafura, Indonesia.

"Ada beberapa pemain yang mencoba main belakang. Kemarin jam 3 sore kita tangkap 22 kapal asal Tiongkok di atas 300 GT masih melakukan penangkapan di Laut Arafura," ungkap Susi di kantor Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan, Jalan Medan Merdeka Timur, Jakarta, Senin (8/12/2014).

Seluruh kapal asal Tiongkok itu ditangkap setelah terdeteksi oleh alat Automatic Identification System (AIS) yang dibuat International Maritime Organization (IMO) yang terkoneksi sistem INDESO. Selain 22 kapal itu, KKP juga menangkap 3 kapal yang beridentitas Manokwari I, II, dan III. Tiga kapal diduga telah menyalahi aturan Surat Izin Penangkapan Ikan (SIPI) dan Surat Izin Kapal Pengangkut Ikan (SIKPI).

"Pagi kemarin ada 3 kapal yaitu Manokwari I, II, dan III yang menyalahi SIPI dan SKIPI. Saya minta pak Dirjen mencabut SIPI dan SKIPI karena tidak melaksanakan prosedur penangkapan ikan," imbuhnya.

Lalu Susi juga mengungkap masih banyak para pelaku usaha tangkap perikanan yang memanipulasi data. Jika itu masih terjadi, maka Susi tidak ragu-ragu untuk menarik izin baik SIPI maupun SKIPI.

"Dengan jelas-jelas membohongi hasil data. Mereka katakan tangkapan 1 tahun 50 ton berarti 1 hari 200 kg. Kapal 5 GT saja di Pangandaran sehari 500-1 ton. Saya bilang ini tidak korporatif dan menyepelekan saya sebagai petugas negara. Ini tidak bisa kita biarkan," tegasnya.

Menteri Susi Tangkap 22 Kapal Tiongkok Pencuri Ikan di Laut Indonesia


translate

*Susi Minister Catch 22 Chinese Fishing Ships Fishing Illegally in Indonesia*
Wiji Nurhayat - detikFinance

Jakarta - After capturing five foreign vessels in waters from Thailand Berau, East Kalimantan, Minister of Marine and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti re-capture foreign ships suspected of stealing fish in the sea Indonesia.

A total of 22 ships from China were caught into the capture zone (fishing ground) Arafura Sea, Indonesia.

"There are some players who try to play back. Yesterday at 3 pm we captured 22 ships from China over 300 GT still making arrests in the Arafura Sea," said Susi at the office of the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries, Jalan Medan Merdeka Timur, Jakarta, Monday (8 / 12/2014).

The entire ship from China were arrested after detected by means of the Automatic Identification System (AIS), which made the International Maritime Organization (IMO) is connected INDESO system. In addition to the vessel 22, CTF also caught 3 ships identity Manokwari I, II, and III. Three vessels are alleged to have violated the rules of a fishing permit (SIPI) and Permit Transports Fish (SIKPI).

"Yesterday morning there were three ships of Manokwari I, II, and III that violates the SIPI and SKIPI. I'm a pack of DG revoke SIPI and SKIPI for not carrying out the procedure fishing," she added.

Then Susi also reveals many businesses that manipulate data capture fisheries. If it still happens, then Susie did not hesitate to pull both SIPI and SKIPI permission.

"By clearly lied to the results of data. They say the catch 1 year 50 tons means 1 day to 200 kg. The ship 5 GT only in Pangandaran 500-1 tons a day. I say this not underestimate me as a corporative and state officials. It can not be us leave, "she said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pigtaker

madokafc said:


> this time the Chinese ones, we caught 22 of them near Arafura Sea
> *
> Menteri Susi Tangkap 22 Kapal Tiongkok Pencuri Ikan di Laut Indonesia*
> Wiji Nurhayat - detikFinance
> 
> Jakarta - Usai menangkap 5 kapal asing asal Thailand di Perairan Berau, Kalimantan Timur, Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan Susi Pudjiastuti kembali menangkap kapal asing yang diduga mencuri ikan di laut Indonesia.
> 
> Sebanyak 22 kapal asal Tiongkok tertangkap tangan masuk ke zona tangkap (fishing ground) Laut Arafura, Indonesia.
> 
> "Ada beberapa pemain yang mencoba main belakang. Kemarin jam 3 sore kita tangkap 22 kapal asal Tiongkok di atas 300 GT masih melakukan penangkapan di Laut Arafura," ungkap Susi di kantor Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan, Jalan Medan Merdeka Timur, Jakarta, Senin (8/12/2014).
> 
> Seluruh kapal asal Tiongkok itu ditangkap setelah terdeteksi oleh alat Automatic Identification System (AIS) yang dibuat International Maritime Organization (IMO) yang terkoneksi sistem INDESO. Selain 22 kapal itu, KKP juga menangkap 3 kapal yang beridentitas Manokwari I, II, dan III. Tiga kapal diduga telah menyalahi aturan Surat Izin Penangkapan Ikan (SIPI) dan Surat Izin Kapal Pengangkut Ikan (SIKPI).
> 
> "Pagi kemarin ada 3 kapal yaitu Manokwari I, II, dan III yang menyalahi SIPI dan SKIPI. Saya minta pak Dirjen mencabut SIPI dan SKIPI karena tidak melaksanakan prosedur penangkapan ikan," imbuhnya.
> 
> Lalu Susi juga mengungkap masih banyak para pelaku usaha tangkap perikanan yang memanipulasi data. Jika itu masih terjadi, maka Susi tidak ragu-ragu untuk menarik izin baik SIPI maupun SKIPI.
> 
> "Dengan jelas-jelas membohongi hasil data. Mereka katakan tangkapan 1 tahun 50 ton berarti 1 hari 200 kg. Kapal 5 GT saja di Pangandaran sehari 500-1 ton. Saya bilang ini tidak korporatif dan menyepelekan saya sebagai petugas negara. Ini tidak bisa kita biarkan," tegasnya.
> 
> Menteri Susi Tangkap 22 Kapal Tiongkok Pencuri Ikan di Laut Indonesia
> 
> 
> translate
> 
> *Susi Minister Catch 22 Chinese Fishing Ships Fishing Illegally in Indonesia*
> Wiji Nurhayat - detikFinance
> 
> Jakarta - After capturing five foreign vessels in waters from Thailand Berau, East Kalimantan, Minister of Marine and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti re-capture foreign ships suspected of stealing fish in the sea Indonesia.
> 
> A total of 22 ships from China were caught into the capture zone (fishing ground) Arafura Sea, Indonesia.
> 
> "There are some players who try to play back. Yesterday at 3 pm we captured 22 ships from China over 300 GT still making arrests in the Arafura Sea," said Susi at the office of the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries, Jalan Medan Merdeka Timur, Jakarta, Monday (8 / 12/2014).
> 
> The entire ship from China were arrested after detected by means of the Automatic Identification System (AIS), which made the International Maritime Organization (IMO) is connected INDESO system. In addition to the vessel 22, CTF also caught 3 ships identity Manokwari I, II, and III. Three vessels are alleged to have violated the rules of a fishing permit (SIPI) and Permit Transports Fish (SIKPI).
> 
> "Yesterday morning there were three ships of Manokwari I, II, and III that violates the SIPI and SKIPI. I'm a pack of DG revoke SIPI and SKIPI for not carrying out the procedure fishing," she added.
> 
> Then Susi also reveals many businesses that manipulate data capture fisheries. If it still happens, then Susie did not hesitate to pull both SIPI and SKIPI permission.
> 
> "By clearly lied to the results of data. They say the catch 1 year 50 tons means 1 day to 200 kg. The ship 5 GT only in Pangandaran 500-1 tons a day. I say this not underestimate me as a corporative and state officials. It can not be us leave, "she said.


show us the pics when you blow them up, brave indos.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

This issue will getting more and more interesting in the weeks to come....

Vietnamese boats around 70GT
Thailand boats around 100-200GT
Tiongkok boats around 300-1200GT


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> This issue will getting more and more interesting in the weeks to come....
> 
> Vietnamese boats around 70GT
> Thailand boats around 100-200GT
> Tiongkok boats around 300-1200GT



and all of them will be our offering to Davy Jones locker

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Haha.. well, what can i say... We only wish to maintain peace, law and order within our territory. We want to secure our $30B/annum potential asset, that's serious amount of money we're talking there.

illegal and unreported fishing activities are condemned all around the world, and we comply with that. You want our fish, then buy from our market.. buy from our fisherman, as simple as that..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dlclong

dichoi said:


> Pynoy authority could apply same method to counter Chinese fishermen.


In the Xisha Islands, we should learn to Indonesia treat u boats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dichoi

dlclong said:


> In the Xisha Islands, we should learn to Indonesia treat u boats



Indonesia is master of China. good news, congratuation !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

There's no protest from Vietnam. Because we two have agreed boundary.
Who violated could be arrested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BoQ77 said:


> There's no protest from Vietnam. Because we two have agreed boundary. Who violated could be arrested.




That's what i call spirit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cossack25A1

dichoi said:


> Pynoy authority could apply same method to counter Chinese fishermen.


But if that happens, some Chinese members here will threat "dropping megaton object over Philippine cities" and bark war against us like as if arresting their fishermen is crimes against Chinese people and would even bark "exterminate the Pinoys!" and stuff similar to that quoted statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hans

I thought it is Vietnam fishing boat...Not Philippine..Vietnam is far from Indonesia
Also these boat seems very small.
I wonder if they can survive if any Typhoon comes.




katarabhumi said:


> I don't think this step by our govt will have an impact on bilateral relationship with any country. Unless there's a country supporting criminal activities of their citizen in foreign territory.
> 
> We only punish the illegals and poachers not every single foreign boat on our waters. Those that have the permit to do fishing or whatever are free.
> 
> These poachers often use Indonesian flag and Indonesian name on their boat to trick our coast guard. They know what they're doing, it's not because of GPS malfunctioning.
> 
> 
> 
> How far? Indonesia is right next door from Phillipine. It probably could only take few hours from Southern Phillipine to reach our northern waters with that boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

This is a strange way to handle illegal fishing. 
It looks like violence because they use explosive and cannon to sink those ships.
It causes visual performance. 

It's not good as they claim to confiscate those ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastSea

with small boats but we have been controlled Paracel and Spratly from long time ago in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

hans said:


> I thought it is Vietnam fishing boat...Not Philippine..Vietnam is far from Indonesia
> Also these boat seems very small.
> I wonder if they can survive if any Typhoon comes.



These small boats don't go back and forth from Indonesia to Vietnam. There are bigger ships waiting and collect their catch right outside Indonesia EEZ where Indo coast guard has no jurisdiction to detain them.

There is also our corrupt officers who protect and provide save haven for them (poachers) inside our territory. As of now a new task force has been formed to deal with the naughty officials.. investigate and bring them to justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The crackdown continue...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now THAT's how you deal with poachers! Indonesian navy blows up illegal foreign fishing vessels in spectacular fashion after confiscating ships and arresting crew ~ dailymail.co.uk


The Indonesian Navy has taken a hard stance against foreign poachers operating its waters
The *crew of the two ships were arrested before the ships were blown up in the country's Ambon Bay*
Indonesia loses about £15.3bn annually from illegal fishing and there are currently an estimated 5,400 illegal ships
Two foreign fishing boats suspected of conducting illegal fishing activities are blown up by the Indonesian navy in Ambon bay, Indonesia, 21 December 2014. The destruction of the Papua New Guinea-flagged vessels follows a government ruling to sink almost all foreign ships which carry out illegal fishing activities in the waters of Indonesia.

'*The ships have gone through legal procedures at the court in Ambon and their owners were found guilty of stealing fish *from Indonesian waters. We must sink these ships so that other foreign ships will think twice before fishing illegally in our territory,' said navy spokesman Commodore Manahan Simorangkir.

















.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## William Hung

This is a responsible government right here. Taiwan issued a warning to its fishermen to not break laws in foreign territories. This is what a responsible govt do, to respect another country's law and sovereignty, instead of just blindly fight for its nationals even after they have committed crimes on foreign territory.


Taiwan warns its own fishermen against illegal practices | Politics | FOCUS TAIWAN - CNA ENGLISH NEWS




> Jakarta, Dec. 19 (CNA) Taiwan has warned its fishermen of the severe consequences of illegal fishing after four Taiwanese fishing boats were detected operating illegally in Indonesian waters, the country's representative in Jakarta said Friday.
> 
> Chang Liang-jen said the representative office and Taiwan's Fisheries Agency have urged Taiwanese fishing boats to avoid the practice because Indonesia's government has vowed to crack down on illegal fishing operations by foreign vessels.
> 
> "No specific countries are being targeted. Fishing vessels from any country will be severely punished if illegally fishing in Indonesia," Chang said in response to questions about the four Taiwanese vessels suspected of operating in Indonesian waters on Thursday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dichoi

pr1v4t33r said:


> The destruction of the Papua New Guinea-flagged vessels follows a government ruling to sink almost all foreign ships which carry out illegal fishing activities in the waters of Indonesia.



This is Papua New Guinea vessels.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Black Flag said:


> This is a responsible government right here. Taiwan issued a warning to its fishermen to not break laws in foreign territories. This is what a responsible govt do, to respect another country's law and sovereignty, instead of just blindly fight for its nationals even after they have committed crimes on foreign territory. Taiwan warns its own fishermen against illegal practices | Politics | FOCUS TAIWAN - CNA ENGLISH NEWS



From the news, also stated that our Marine Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti, asked Taiwan's government to warn the fishermen and to publicly declare that it does not support any illegal fishing conduct. Good response from Taiwanese gov. Hats off for their cooperation and understanding.

.


dichoi said:


> This is Papua New Guinea vessels.


Most likely they are thailand vessels. The captains are thai, the crew are mostly thai, with few cambodian, but they using PNG flag as a camouflage, so they can run to PNG if crackdown happen. Fortunately they can be captured before they run.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

What's the situation about 22x captured Chinese fish boats ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

22 vessel was captured / detected only on radar. The real number that actually confiscated is 8 vaseels, 2 from tahiland (Century 4, Century 7 which were already blown up on 21 Des) and 6 from china (KM Sino 15, KM Sino 26, KM Sino 36, KM Sino 33 & KM Sino 27) still waiting for court decission.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New video in english - revealed that foreign fishing vessels only need appropriate permit to escape all this drama. So, go seek appropriate permit before conducting fishing activity in our waters or brace yourselves to face this dire consequence.







.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

28 Des 2014 - 2 Foreign fishing vessels with Thailand flag, blown up in Anambas water

MV Kour Son 77 (70GT - 6 crew) & KM G Chawat Chai 5 (103GT - 9 crew)


















.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

That's extreme measure even Pakistan & India don't blow up each others illegal fishing boats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

LoveIcon said:


> That's extreme measure even Pakistan & India don't blow up each others illegal fishing boats.



Indonesia gov under Joko Widodo taking hard stance toward illegal fishing activities (IUU) since it potentialy cost us $B30 annually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Nothing to be proud of. If they were illegal, you could arrest them and let them stand trial. Blowing up a fishing boat is something that even Banana Republic's army is capable of.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Serpentine said:


> Nothing to be proud of. If they were illegal, you could arrest them and let them stand trial. Blowing up a fishing boat is something that even Banana Republic's army is capable of.



Indeed nothing to be proud of, and nothing to be shame about. It is called enforcing law and order. I just inform what happened. Off course before we blow up ilegal vessel, legal procedure had already taken. And the verdict is decided by judge in fair trial.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indeed nothing to be proud of, and nothing to be shame about. It is called enforcing law and order. I just inform what happened. Off course before we blow up ilegal vessel, legal procedure had already taken. And the verdict is decided by judge in fair trial.



Honestly, this is the first time I'm hearing of such incident. Countries usually enforce law by stopping illegal vessels and arresting the crew, not blowing it up right away. Anyway, your country, your rules.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

We are not blowing up vessels right away, no... There is legal procedure that must be taken before the final verdict decided. It can takes a few weeks to complete all the procedure, and if proven guilty, then we blow up the vessel and deport the crew.

This is more effective and give some deterrent effect to other illegal poacher to conduct their activities within our water. Including piracy, illegal fishing, illegal drug shipment, and human trafficking activities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Serpentine said:


> Honestly, this is the first time I'm hearing of such incident. Countries usually enforce law by stopping illegal vessels and arresting the crew, not blowing it up right away. Anyway, your country, your rules.



could you please read the news in the previous pages? We aren't some barbaric people who blow up boats with crews still on board, our navy members boarded the boat, arrested the crews and confiscated the boat first, after proven guilty we blow up the ship and send the crews back to their home countries. And don't worry, we have been so kind in these last 10 years it costed us USD 30 bill annually, time for some payback.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## frequency

nufix said:


> could you please read the news in the previous pages? We aren't some barbaric people who blow up boats with crews still on board, our navy members boarded the boat, arrested the crews and confiscated the boat first, after proven guilty we blow up the ship and send the crews back to their home countries. And don't worry, we have been so kind in these last 10 years it costed us USD 30 bill annually, time for some payback.



Obviously when you blow up someone's boat using high explosives. Excessive forces, of course it's going to cost you money. A much more efficient way is to tell them to turn around and leave, but you would need to speak their language.


----------



## Nike

frequency said:


> Obviously when you blow up someone's boat using high explosives. Excessive forces, of course it's going to cost you money. A much more efficient way is to tell them to turn around and leave, but you would need to speak their language.



excessive forces indeed, but we can't speak with human language anymore against them. Those thieves trying to sunk our local fishermen vessels when being reprimanded and even going so far by killing our officers.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

frequency said:


> Obviously when you blow up someone's boat using high explosives. Excessive forces, of course it's going to cost you money. A much more efficient way is to tell them to turn around and leave, but you would need to speak their language.





madokafc said:


> excessive forces indeed, but we can't speak with human language anymore against them. Those thieves trying to sunk our local fishermen vessels when being reprimanded and even going so far by killing our officers.





If only we are dealing with one, two or just three vessels, we can be more persuasive to them. Telling them to turn around and leave, just like you said.. The fact is, we are dealing with huge number... 5000 illegal vessels a year... doing any sort of illegal activities including illegal fishing, drug smuggling, human trafficking and covert piracy.

That's why, in previous administration, they even dare to attack our officer and kill him. No more we will tolerate this chaos. We will act firm to restore order on the sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## frequency

pr1v4t33r said:


> If only we are dealing with one, two or just three vessels, we can be more persuasive to them. Telling them to turn around and leave, just like you said.. The fact is, we are dealing with huge number... 5000 illegal vessels a year... doing any sort of illegal activities including illegal fishing, drug smuggling, human trafficking and covert piracy.
> 
> That's why, in previous administration, they even dare to attack our officer and kill him. No more we will tolerate this chaos. We will act firm to restore order on the sea.



No wonder it costs you 30 billion/year because you keep using excessive forces and the procedure you use aren't efficient in dealing with 5000 illegal vessels/year. In the end, who the hell cares when your people are paying for it in tax money. Blow up the ones that really threatens you.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

frequency said:


> Obviously when you blow up someone's boat using high explosives. Excessive forces, of course it's going to cost you money. A much more efficient way is to tell them to turn around and leave, but you would need to speak their language.



Dynamite is dirt cheap...


----------



## DarkElf

frequency said:


> No wonder it costs you 30 billion/year because you keep using excessive forces and the procedure you use aren't efficient in dealing with 5000 illegal vessels/year. In the end, who the hell cares when your people are paying for it in tax money. Blow up the ones that really threatens you.



This post is a good example how your previous advice is bound to failure. In the end some people simply don't want to listen/read to what other people said. Apparently you are one of them.



frequency said:


> Obviously when you blow up someone's boat using high explosives. Excessive forces, of course it's going to cost you money. A much more efficient way is to tell them to turn around and leave, but you would need to speak their language.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

frequency said:


> No wonder it costs you 30 billion/year because you keep using excessive forces and the procedure you use aren't efficient in dealing with 5000 illegal vessels/year. In the end, who the hell cares when your people are paying for it in tax money. Blow up the ones that really threatens you.



IUU cost us $B30 annually because we were soft. Law and order should be maintained, but in the past, law and order on the sea were neglected. Our ocean was a jungle, roam by all sort of poacher and pirates. Hard stance are taken only recently, and so far showing good result.

We will see in the near future, whether this approach showing a glowing result or no. For now, most of indonesian satisfied with government work for taking hard stance toward illegal activities on the sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## frequency

pr1v4t33r said:


> IUU cost us $B30 annually because we were soft. Law and order should be maintained, but in the past, law and order on the sea were neglected. Our ocean was a jungle, roam by all sort of poacher and pirates. Hard stance are taken only recently, and so far showing good result.
> 
> We will see in the near future, whether this approach showing a glowing result or no. For now, most of indonesian satisfied with government work for taking hard stance on illegal activities on the sea.



Well, it's your government and people to decide.



DarkElf said:


> This post is a good example how your previous advice is bound to failure. In the end some people simply don't want to listen/read to what other people said. Apparently you are one of them.



Not everyone will. I'm not seeking everyone to agree with my statement. Failure goes both ways.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

frequency said:


> Well, it's your government and people to decide.



Indeed, and i fully support my government decision.


.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Dynamite is dirt cheap...



you just need about twenty to forty millions rupiahs to bought some explosive to blow an around three to four billion rupiahs fishing vessel


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> you just need about twenty to forty millions rupiahs to bought some explosive to blow an around three to four billion rupiahs fishing vessel



Then we will only need around $M20 annually for blowing up 5000 illegal vessels valued around $B2, to save $B30 potential loss annually. And spend even less on the second years since there's no more illegal vessels to blown up.

Bravooo... isn't that just brilliant.


.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkElf

frequency said:


> Not everyone will. I'm not seeking everyone to agree with my statement. Failure goes both ways.



From 5000 ships of hardcore thieves, how many do you think will listen? Even before all the boat sinking, when the punishment only a slap on wrist, they already dared to kill the law enforcement when they got captured.

The thieves is raised, grow up, and teach in another nation and somehow when they got capture and the agreed upon law is apply to them it's Indonesian fault? Nice way to blame the victim.


----------



## frequency

DarkElf said:


> From 5000 ships of hardcore thieves, how many do you think will listen? Even before all the boat sinking, when the punishment only a slap on wrist, they already dared to kill the law enforcement when they got captured.
> 
> The thieves is raised, grow up, and teach in another nation and somehow when they got capture and the agreed upon law is apply to them it's Indonesian fault? Nice way to blame the victim.



I don't play the blame game. But you could save more money when you did it differently yet still protecting your own territory. Like I said, blow them up when you really have to. JMHO.


----------



## DarkElf

frequency said:


> I don't play the blame game. But you could save more money when you did it differently yet still protecting your own territory. Like I said, blow them up when you really have to. JMHO.



Try to practice what you preach. Please go advocate on your own country first to practice your much more efficient way, law enforcement (and military protecting your country territory) can only stop people by talking, no prison, no fine, no any kind of punishment. Just remember if you facing any difficulties that failure goes both ways.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

frequency said:


> I don't play the blame game. But you could save more money when you did it differently yet still protecting your own territory. Like I said, blow them up when you really have to. JMHO.



Sometimes only hard measures can help solve a problem... By spending only $M20 on dynamite (for blowing up 5000 illegal vessels) we can save $B30 (potential loss from stolen fish) and destroying $2B poacher assets (5000 illegal vessels) so they can't keep doing what they have been doing for a long time.

In other words Indonesia will protect our own interest first. We don't care about the poacher, whatever countries they come from... Poacher will go bankrupt and they can go kill themselves from frustration, if they ever try to conduct illegal activities on our water...


.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## frequency

DarkElf said:


> Try to practice what you preach. Please go advocate on your own country first to practice your much more efficient way, law enforcement (and military protecting your country territory) can only stop people by talking, no prison, no fine, no any kind of punishment. Just remember if you facing any difficulties that failure goes both ways.



I have every right to state my humble opinion. It's up to you to take it how you want. We're on PDF, I'm not in your house. Which I probably don't need to be. Difficulties aren't failures. Try to remember that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## k7n2d

frequency said:


> No wonder it costs you 30 billion/year because you keep using excessive forces and the procedure you use aren't efficient in dealing with 5000 illegal vessels/year. In the end, who the hell cares when your people are paying for it in tax money. Blow up the ones that really threatens you.



although i do wish blowing up boats not to be a long term policy, reading yours made me want to gladly donate rather than just taxed. i mean...look at the numbers.

oh...and the billions number is still far surpass the inefficiencies. so me think, it's ok for now.

your inefficiency view is welcome though


----------



## pr1v4t33r

I do agree that blowing up boats shouldn't be a permanent policy, but in couple of early years we have to be tough and firm to implement this policy. Lets say... 3 to 5 years. If we are consistent, we probably already blowing up hundreds of boats even thousand at that time if we are committed with this decision. Then, we can evaluate this policy.

With poachers number already dwindling at the 6th year, we can start confiscate the boat for the rest illegal poacher that still foolish enough to conduct their illegal activities there and give the boats to the fisherman cooperatives, and don't have to blow up the boat anymore.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyle Sun

Did Indo coast guard purge the oil tank ?


----------



## Nike

Kyle Sun said:


> Did Indo coast guard purge the oil tank ?



nope


----------



## Kyle Sun

madokafc said:


> nope


SO you are polluting the ocean ?


----------



## DarkElf

frequency said:


> I have every right to state my humble opinion. It's up to you to take it how you want. We're on PDF, I'm not in your house. Which I probably don't need to be. Difficulties aren't failures. Try to remember that.



Who said you can't state your humble opinion? At the same time remember we are on PDF, not in your house so your opinion is not sacred and everyone free to accept, reject or make a counter opinion. Difficulties are not failures, so why you are so afraid to try and evade the question of implementing your opinion on your country first. 



Kyle Sun said:


> SO you are polluting the ocean ?



You mean the oil as fuel in the vessel? Usually it were emptied first.

Indonesian navy blows up illegal foreign fishing vessels in spectacular fashion | Daily Mail Online


> The two vessels carried 63 tonnes of fish and shrimp. 62 crewmen were arrested and several were turned over to immigration. The ships were emptied of fuel before being destroyed to prevent pollution.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kyle Sun said:


> Did Indo coast guard purge the oil tank ?




The ships were emptied of fuel before being destroyed to prevent pollution. I think we are only blow up the shell, with any dangerous part & materials removed. This wreckage will also become a nice artificial reef site few years later.








.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Today, 8/1/2015, Malaysian illegal fishing ships blown up in Belawan
































Malaysian vessel sunk for illegal fishing 
_thejakartapost.com/news/2015/01/08/malaysian-vessel-sunk-illegal-fishing.html_

The police in North Sumatra on Thursday sunk a Malaysian trawler for illegal fishing off Pandan Islet in the province recently. The vessel, with body number PKFA 7738, was blown up using dynamite in Belawan waters.

North Sumatra Police chief Insp. Gen. Eko Hadi, who also witnessed the sinking of the fishing vessel, said the action had been approved by the court.

“After getting approval from the district court head, we used dynamite to destroy and sink the ship,” he said.

He said this was the first time the provincial police had sunk a foreign vessel fishing illegally in the province’s waters.Previously, authorities in Riau Islands burned several foreign ships for fishing illegally in Indonesian waters. This action has been taken as part of the country’s moves to end the rampant theft of fish from Indonesian waters and to boost development in the maritime sector.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

No country deters Indonesian govt to tackle illegal fishing
_antaranews.com/en/news/97235/no-country-deters-indonesian-govt-to-tackle-illegal-fishing_






Jakarta (ANTARA News) - No country deters the Indonesian government from enforcing laws to eradicate illegal fishing in its own waters, a spokesperson for the Ministry of Foreign Affairs (MOFA), Arrmanatha Nasir, said.

*"All countries have supported Indonesia in its enforcement of laws to eradicate illegal fishing activities (in its waters),"* Nasir stated during a press briefing at the MOFA office here on Wednesday.

He made the _statement with regard to the Bangkok Posts editorial_, which opines that Indonesia was wrong to use explosives to sink foreign fishing boats entering and fishing in its waters. "_We are aware of that column and our representative in Bangkok has responded to it_," Nasir confirmed. The MOFA spokesperson further noted that the Indonesian government has communicated and explained the reason behind the firm actions they took to tackle illegal fishing.

Nasir claimed that the communication went well and that the Indonesian counterparts could understand that the steps taken by the government was only aimed at enforcing laws in their own territory.

*"When they asked about it, we gave them explanation. We then came out with the same perspective that this was merely a law enforcement measure, and they support our efforts to eradicate illegal fishing,"* he added.

Moreover, Nasir emphasized that the government policy to explode and sink foreign boats poaching in Indonesian waters was not intended to affect the stability in the Southeast Asian region. "It is nothing but law enforcement," he reiterated.

*The Indonesian government is highly committed to maintaining stability and peace in the Southeast Asian region to support a strong and prosperous ASEAN Economic Community (AEC)*.

According to 2014 data from the Maritime and Fisheries Ministry, Indonesia bore losses amounting to as much as US$4 billion every year due to illegal fishing practices. Furthermore, Nasir added that the Indonesian government always emphasizes on open communication among neighboring countries with regard to discussions on the prevention of illegal, unreported and unregulated (IUU) fishing.

In early December 2014, the Indonesian Navy sank three illegal foreign vessels, followed by 155 other foreign fishing boats, including two Thai ones, which were impounded. Also, the Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations (FAO) remarked that Indonesia suffers potential losses worth Rp30 trillion annually due to illegal fishing.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

This post should be "Indonesia Navy blow up illegal fishing boats" but it was revised to solely Vietnamese fish boats in purpose of Beast, to create the fighting between us.

His attempt is failed.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BoQ77 said:


> This post should be "Indonesia Navy blow up illegal fishing boats" but it was revised to solely Vietnamese fish boats in purpose of Beast, to create the fighting between us. His attempt is failed.




I want to keep update the news regarding the implementation of this policy, but since this thread already exist, then we will update the news here. Maybe the mod can help change the title to the suggested one.







.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia committed towards eradicating illegal fishing*
Sabtu, 10 Januari 2015 15:59 WIB | 933 Views
Pewarta: Otniel Tamindael




(ANTARA/Jessica Wuysang)
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia remains committed to completely eradicating illegal, unreported and unregulated (IUU) fishing activities in its territorial waters.

IUU fishing respects neither national boundaries nor international attempts to manage fishing in the high seas, and is a serious global problem that contributes to overfishing, creates unfair competition, and impedes sustainable fisheries. 

Therefore, Marine Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said Indonesias strict encouragement for eradicating such a criminal act should be understandable. 

*"Illegal, unreported and unregulated fishing is a serious matter and not only is the enemy of Indonesia but also the world. Therefore, all countries agree that it should be eradicated completely,"* Susi said on Friday.

After attending a coordination meeting at the Agency for Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT), the minister pointed out that many countries, including Indonesia, Thailand, and the Philippines have become victims of illegal fishing activities. 

Therefore, harsh measures must be adopted by the government, such as detonating and sinking foreign fishing vessels trespassing and poaching Indonesian waters, she said.

"Our harsh measures against foreign illegal fishing vessels have received tremendous appreciation from many foreign countries," the minister stated.

The North Sumatra provincial police detonated and sank a foreign fishing vessel bearing the Malaysian flag with the hull number PKFA 7738 in Belawan's waters on Thursday.

The drowning action against the illegal fishing vessel was led by North Sumatra Police Chief Insp. General Eko Hadi Sutedjo and witnessed by officials from the fisheries affairs and maritime office.

According to the provincial police chief, the sinking of the foreign vessel was a follow up to the program implemented by President Jokowi's government.

Such a decisive action is expected to act as a deterrent for foreign fishermen trying to steal fish from Indonesian waters, he stated, adding that the foreign fishing vessel was manned by a crew of Myanmar nationals.

"We have examined the evidence and conducted an investigation. After getting a permit from the court, we will detonate and sink the vessel today," Sutedjo pointed out.

On December 21, the Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) had sunk two foreign fishing vessels for poaching in Indonesian waters.

The navy had also sunk two fishing vessels flying the Vietnamese flag on December 5, 2014 in the waters off the Anambas Island in the Riau Islands province.

The government of President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo is committed to taking the strongest possible action against foreign illegal fishing vessels, warning that Indonesia will not hesitate to even sink them if necessary. 

The Marine Affairs and Fisheries Minister further noted that the perpetrators of illegal fishing are certainly not liking the extreme steps being taken by Indonesia, but according to her, the regulation to safeguard a countrys territorial sovereignty is the right of all nations. 

Susi confirmed that the Ministry had issued a vessel moratorium policy under Regulation No.56/PERMEN-KP/2014 about "Captured Fishery Business Permit Temporary Halt" in the Indonesian Fishery Management Area.

Besides, she said transshipment prohibition has also been regulated under the Marine and Fisheries Minister Regulation No. 57/PERMEN- KP/2014 on the Captured Fishery Business in the Indonesia Fishery Management Area.

The marine and fisheries minister pointed out that the vessel moratorium and transshipment prohibition aims to boost fish supply in the country.

"In accordance with a presidential instruction, I have to focus on the eradication of illegal fishing. If we eradicate IUU fishing, we will be honored and recognized by the world," Susi remarked.

She added that said she has asked President Joko Widodo to issue a presidential instruction, similar to the one issued by the United States.

Susi explained that the United States, under the leadership of President Barack Obama, has issued a presidential instruction to wage a war against any illegal, unreported and unregulated (IUU) fishing practices.

With the help of such a presidential instruction, the fight against illegal fishing can be ongoing.

"Such an instruction will ensure that we have good security measures protecting our marine resources and that Indonesia has complete authority over its waters. It will also guarantee firmer and higher protection," she stated.

The minister further noted that illegal fishing by foreign vessels has depleted Indonesias marine and fisheries resources, particularly in certain areas where the fishing stock is currently low.
*
"To ensure that Indonesia does not exhaust its maritime and fisheries resources, as has happened in the Middle Eastern waters, we must make certain that this situation does not persist," she emphasized.*

In the meantime, the Coordinating Minister of Maritime, Indroyono Soesilo, said here on Friday that the Indonesian Navy is set to provide the Maritime Security Agency (Bakamla) with ten ships as initial assets to help eradicate IUU fishing.

"The Indonesian Navy will loan ten ships as initial assets to preserve maritime security and safety soon," Soesilo said, adding that the Bakamla came into operation following the President Decree No 178/2014, issued to deal with illegal poaching.

"Bakamla has been recently established. We want to enhance the system information that has integrated command control. Later on, the information which is collected will be directed to Bakamla," Indroyono stated.

The Chief of Bakamla, Vice Admiral Desi Albert Mamahit said several related parties have proposed loaning some assets to help in the anti-illegal fishing effort.

"The Navy will grant ten ships, the Fisheries and Maritime Ministry will loan three to five vessels and the Maritime Coordinating Ministry intends to send four vessels. We hope that in the next five years we have about 50 to 60 ships," Mamahit said.

According to Mamahit, Bakamla itself only had three ships till date. However, the institution has gotten assistance in terms of ships from the Waters Police, Navy and other institutions.

"During the next two weeks, we will coordinate for 30 ships to be operated at several locations, which are prone to illegal fishing, including in the Batam, Manado and Ambon waters," Mamahit revealed.

Mamahit said the agency will coordinate with the Navy, Waters Police and Customs Directorate General to eradicate illegal fishing.


_(O001/INE/o001)
EDITED BY INE
(O001/KR-BSR/O001)

Indonesia committed towards eradicating illegal fishing - ANTARA News_


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia strengthens surveillance fleet to combat illegal fishing*
Senin, 12 Januari 2015 20:53 WIB | 405 Views




Photo document of Monitoring Officer Marine Resources and Fisheries (PSDKP) Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries secured a number boat crew of Thailand and Myanmar nationals who commit illegal fishing in Belawan port dock, Medan, North Sumatra. (ANTARA/Septianda Perdana)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry plans to strengthen its surveillance capacity to combat illegal fishing in Indonesian waters by building four new surveillance vessels in 2015, a top government official said.

"Under the Indonesian Fisheries Supervisory Ship System program, the ministry will build four new ships this year," Director General of Maritime Resources and Fisheries Supervision (PSDKP), Asep Burhanudin, said here Monday.

The four news ships, expected to become operational by the end of this year, would support 27 surveillance vessels currently operated by the ministry, he said.

"We are also doing our best to increase the number of operational days from 116 to 210, taking these eventually to 280," Burhanudin said.

President Joko Widodo has ordered all concerned parties in the country to take strongest possible action against foreign fishing boats poaching in Indonesian waters.

"I say, do not nab the foreign fishing boats poaching in Indonesian waters. If needed, sink them straightaway, but save their crew members first. If we do that to some 20 boats, others will think twice before setting out for illegal fishing in Indonesian waters," he had said last November.

Due to the illegal fishing activity that foreign vessels indulge in, Indonesia has been suffering significant material loss. 

According to the Chairman of the Board of Trustees of the Unitary Indonesian Traditional Fishermen, M. Rizal Damanik, the states losses as a result of illegal fishing amount to Rp100 trillion each year.

_ (Reported by Benardy Ferdiansyah/Uu.INE/KR-BSR/B003)_

_Indonesia strengthens surveillance fleet to combat illegal fishing - ANTARA News_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

A small Phillipine's illegal fishing boat burned down in Tahuna bay, North Sulawesi. (12/1/2015)





*KM. Gerry 12 burned down. 12 crew detained, 9 from philippines waiting for deportation.*






.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harkness

the biggest catch so far. 4.306 Gross Ton (GT) Panama-flagged ship was captured by the Indonesian navy.












the news are on bahasa tho

*Mantap, Ini Penampakan Kapal Pencuri Ikan Terbesar Sepanjang Sejarah RI*
*Wiji Nurhayat* - detikfinance
Senin, 12/01/2015 18:33 WIB

*Jakarta* -Hasil koordinasi antara Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP) dan TNI AL berhasil menangkap kapal besar pencuri ikan di Laut Arafura bernama MV. Hai Fa berbobot 4.306 Gross Ton (GT).

Kapal berbendera Panama itu disebut-sebut sebagai kapal illegal fishing terbesar sepanjang sejarah yang pernah ditangkap pemerintah Indonesia. Biasanya rata-rata kapasitas kapal illegal fishing yang berhasil ditangkap hanya berkapasitas 200-500 GT.

"MV Hai Fa adalah kapal tangkapan terbesar dengan kapasitas paling besar yang pernah ditangkap dalam sejarah," kata Dirjen Pengawasan Sumber Daya Kelautan dan Perikanan (PSDKP) KKP Asep Burhanudin saat berdiskusi dengan media di Gedung Mina Bahari III, Jalan Medan Merdeka Timur, Jakarta, Senin (12/01/2015).

Asep menjelaskan kapal MV Hai Fa secara keseluruhan berbobot mati 4.306 GT. Kapal ini ditangkap saat merapat di Pelabuhan Wanam, Kabupaten Merauke, Sabtu (27/12/2014) lalu. 

Kapal besar ini menurut Asep diduga telah berlayar tanpa Surat Layak Operasi (SLO) dan diawaki oleh 23 anak buah kapal, semuanya berkewarganegaraan Tiongkok. 

Muatan kapal berupa ikan campuran dan udang diketahui sebanyak 900.702 kg terdiri dari ikan beku 800.658 kg dan udang beku 100.044 kg yang dimiliki PT Avona Mina Lestari dan rencananya akan diekspor ke Tiongkok. 

Asep menambahkan sebelumnya MV. Hai Fa telah memiliki dokumen Hasil Pemeriksaan Kapal (HPK) Kedatangan dari Pengawas Perikanan di Satker PSDKP Avona, tanggal 18 Desember 2014 dan HPK Keberangkatan pada tanggal 19 Desember 2014, namun Pengawas Perikanan menyatakan bahwa kapal tersebut dinyatakan tidak layak operasi karena keseluruhan ABK berkewarganegaraan asing, sehingga tidak diterbitkan SLO.

Setelah dilakukan pemeriksaan lebih lanjut, selain tidak memiliki SLO kapal tersebut juga tidak mengaktifkan transmitter Sistem Pemantauan Kapal Perikanan (Vessel Monitoring System/VMS) selama pelayaran dari Avona ke Wanam, Papua.

Saat ini kapal MV. Hai Fa berada di Lantamal IX Ambon setelah ditarik dengan menggunakan KRI. John Li-358, yang tiba di Ambon tanggal 1 Januari 2015.

Dari hasil pemeriksaan menunjukkan bahwa MV. Hai Fa diduga kuat telah melakukan pelanggaran sebagaimana dimaksud Pasal 42 ayat (3), Pasal 43, Pasal 7 ayat (2) huruf d, dan Pasal 7 ayat (2) huruf e, Undang-Undang Republik Indonesia Nomor 45 Tahun 2009 tentang Perubahan Atas Undang Undang Republik Indonesia Nomor 31 Tahun 2004 tentang Perikanan.

Pasal 42 ayat (3) menyatakan setiap kapal perikanan yang akan berlayar melakukan penangkapan ikan dan/atau pengangkutan ikan dari pelabuhan perikanan wajib memiliki Surat Persetujuan Berlayar yang dikeluarkan oleh syahbandar di pelabuhan perikanan.

Pasal 43 menyatakan setiap kapal perikanan yang melakukan kegiatan perikanan wajib memiliki surat laik operasi kapal perikanan dari pengawas perikanan tanpa dikenai biaya. Selanjutnya Pasal 7 ayat (2) huruf d, menyebutkan setiap orang yang melakukan usaha dan/atau kegiatan pengelolaan perikanan wajib mematuhi ketentuan sebagaimana dimaksud pada ayat (1) mengenai persyaratan atau standar prosedur operasional penangkapan ikan.

Sedangkan Pasal 7 ayat (2) huruf e, menyebutkan setiap orang yang melakukan usaha dan/atau kegiatan pengelolaan perikanan wajib mematuhi ketentuan sebagaimana dimaksud pada ayat (1) mengenai sistem pemantauan kapal perikanan.

Untuk selanjutnya terhadap tersangka dan barang bukti berupa kapal dan ikan yang diangkut akan dilakukan proses hukum sesuai ketentuan peraturan perundang-undangan yang berlaku.

"Sekarang lagi diproses dan diverifikasi. Penenggelaman atau tidak itu ada di kewenangan TNI AL. Kapalnya besar sakali," jelas Asep.



.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

nice pictures. hats off before the new indonesian government. 
to indo members: pls tag me when you sink chinese, japanese, american, russian vessels.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia Steps Up Fight Against Illegal Fishing With 4 New Ships*
By Jakarta Globe on 09:34 pm Jan 12, 2015
Category Crime, News
Tags: illegal fishing, maritime affairs




*Jakarta.* Indonesia will have four new surveillance vessels at its disposal this year to fight illegal fishing in the country’s waters, an official with the Marine Affairs and Fisheries Ministry said on Monday.

“This year, the ministry will strengthen its surveillance force by adding four 60-meter vessels made by the Indonesian Fisheries Inspection Vessel System [SKIPI],” Asep Burhanuddin, the director of the ministry’s Maritime and Fisheries Resources Monitoring Task Force (PSDKP), said on Monday in Jakarta, as quoted by state-run news agency Antara.com.

Asep said that the plan was part of the government’s push to eradicate illegal fishing and other activities threatening the country’s maritime resources.

According to Asep, the four new surveillance vessels will operate in various parts of the archipelago.

“Two will operate in the western region, while the other two will watch over the eastern area — likely in the Arafura Sea, North Sulawesi waters [both in the east], Natuna Islands and Malacca Strait [in the west of the archipelago],” he said.

According to Asep, the four vessels cost about Rp 238 billion ($18.8 million).

Previously, the Indonesian Air Force said it would buy Russian-designed multipurpose amphibious aircraft to help prevent illegal fishing.

“This Beriev Be-200 Altair is very reliable to monitor aquatic areas. The amphibious aircraft can land on the sea so it can help us catch illegal fishermen,” Marshall Ida Bagus Putu Dunia, the chief of the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU), told reporters in December.

Indonesia has recently also scuttled a number of foreign fishing vessels caught in its waters.

Indonesia Steps Up Fight Against Illegal Fishing With 4 New Ships - The Jakarta Globe


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Harkness said:


> the biggest catch so far. 4.306 Gross Ton (GT) Panama-flagged ship was captured by the Indonesian navy.



Adding video for this news






.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## napalm jungle warfare

Viet said:


> nice pictures. hats off before the new indonesian government.
> to indo members: pls tag me when you sink chinese, japanese, american, russian vessels.



tag me when Vietnam sinks chinese, japanese, american, russian vessels


----------



## Viet

napalm jungle warfare said:


> tag me when Vietnam sinks chinese, japanese, american, russian vessels


do you know how many fishing vessels violated our waters last year 2014?
it is a lot. thousands from china alone. have you ever seen we sink a chinese fishing boat? No.

we are not as rude as chinese or indonesian savages. vietnam is a civilized country.


----------



## napalm jungle warfare

Viet said:


> do you know how many fishing vessels violated our waters last year 2014?
> it is a lot. thousands from china alone. have you ever seen we sink a chinese fishing boat? No.
> 
> we are not as rude as chinese or indonesian savages. vietnam is a civilized country.



Civilized country don't go fish in other people's EEZ,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

napalm jungle warfare said:


> Civilized country don't go fish in other people's EEZ,


...says a chinese 
if we sink 9,500 chinese vessels, that would be a great heaven for sharks.

Over 9,500 Chinese ships illegally fish in Tonkin Gulf in last decade: report


----------



## napalm jungle warfare

Viet said:


> ...says a chinese
> if we sink 9,500 chinese vessels, that would be a great heaven for sharks.



Says a Vietnamese, LOL

SCS is Chinese territory


----------



## Viet

napalm jungle warfare said:


> Says a Vietnamese, LOL
> 
> SCS is Chinese territory


no, your homeland is the central plain. go back there pls.


----------



## napalm jungle warfare

Viet said:


> no, your homeland is the central plain. go back there pls.



not before you give us back our southern provinces,


----------



## Viet

napalm jungle warfare said:


> not before you give us back our southern provinces,


what provinces, those below of the yellow river?


----------



## Harkness

* Illegal Fishing Vessel Attempts to Run Away – Kompas *

15 January 2015 - 10:22 am 

Jakarta, Kompas – Maritime and Fishery (KP) Minister, Susi Pudjiastuti, said there are some methods used by foreign illegal fishing players in Indonesian waters. The detained vessels even attempt to run away or to avoid punishment.

She delivered the statement to press in Jakarta on Wednesday (1/14). “Illegal fishing vessels use the flag of the country they have crossed. They steal and rob marine resources. Currently, Indonesia still becomes illegal fishing location since we have more fish than the surrounding countries,” Susi said.

Legal process to 4,306-GT Panama-flagged MV Hai Fa has reached witnesses’ testimony interrogation. The vessel carrying fishes was detained when it carried 900,702 tons of fish and shrimp. 66 tons of which are the protected fish kinds such as hammerhead shark and cowboy shark.

The fishing vessel is one of the biggest fishing vessels Indonesian government has detained. In 2014, the vessel allegedly conducted seven times of fish shipping from Indonesian waters with the value of IDR 70 billion.

MV Hai Fa arrived and was berthed in Wanam General Port, Merauke Regency, Papua on December 26th 2014 (not Saturday, December 27th). The vessel did not have operational permit (SLO) for fishing vessel and did not activate vessel monitoring system transmitter during its voyage. The vessel was detained by patrol officers and driven to Ambon Lantamal IX on January, 1st 2015.

KP Ministry’s Maritime and Fishery Resources Surveillance (PSDKP) Director General, Asep Burhanuddin, added MV Hai Fa was recorded to change ownership data several times.

In 2004, MV Hai Fa was recorded to be owned by China and in 2006, Panama owned it. In 2010, MV Hai Fa used Panama flag but with ownership administration document from Indonesia. MV Hai Fa is owned by the agent of PT Anthartica Segara Lines.

*Besides MV Hai Fa, officers also detained a 3,170-GT fishing vessel named Dafeng Mariner*. However, when the vessel was inspected, there was no fishes on board since it has been landed to the cold storages of processing industry.

According to Susi, the detained foreign illegal fishing vessels allegedly attempt to avoid punishment even to run away. “They admitted they bought the fishes, not illegally fished them,” she said. Therefore, her office has instructed Illegal Fishing Task Force to Merauke to ensure Dafeng Mariner does not leave Wanam.

Some moves may be conducted by Dafeng Mariner’s owner to release the vessel from Indonesia. They reasoned the vessel will bring 700 Chinese vessel crews out of Indonesia.

According to Susi, the government asserted it will deport the Chinese crews using state budget. “They try all moves to trick the government. However, we will implement all regulations to ensure they cannot release their vessel from Indonesia,” she said.

*Indonesian Vessel Crews*

Susi admitted averagely, the fishing vessels having over 100-GT capacity are foreign export vessels. Some of the vessel owners make partner or have shipping vessels with 2,000 to 4,000-GT capacity. Every shipping vessel averagely carries 10,000 tons of fish every year.

Foreign illegal fishing vessel’s method is to use Indonesian flag and to employ several Indonesian vessel crews as skipper or radio operator to ease communication.

KP Ministry’s Fishery Resource Surveillance Director, Sere Alina Tambunan, said MV Hai Fa and Dafeng Mariner are recorded to make partner with a fishery firm named PT Dwikarya Reksa Abadi to ship marine products.

KP Ministry’s Captured Fishery Director General, Gellwynn Jusuf, said PT Dwikarya Reksa Abadi has 67 vessels. The permits of 20 vessels have been revoked since they use trawl net harming environment. (Kompas, January 15th 2015)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Raja Ampat police nab Vietnam-flagged 330GT fishing boat
_antaranews.com/en/news/97434/raja-ampat-police-nab-vietnam-flagged-fishing-boat_






Jayapura, Papua (ANTARA News) - The Raja Ampat Police nabbed a * Vietnam-flagged fishing boat, Thanh Cong 99612 TS GT*, found fishing illegally in West Papua Provinces Misol waters on Monday.

"The boat was nabbed while it was fishing illegally in Misol waters," Chief of the Raja Ampat Police Resort Adjunct Senior Commissioner Nelson Sagala said on Monday. The *boat was catching sharks and had two tons of dried and fresh sharks on board*, when it was intercepted.

"The *boat was captained by a Vietnamese, Nam, and had 11 crew members aboard*," the police stated. The fishing boat has been taken to Waisai by the Raja Ampat Water Police for further investigation......

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Hardcore...






Minister of Fisheries and Ocean Department, Susi Pudjiastuti enjoying her morning coffee while waiting for the Thailand ship to be blown up by Naval ships (visible on the background), today 9/2/2015 (ANTARA FOTO/Joko Sulistyo)






The Thailand Ship been blown up by cannon from Indonesian Naval ship and dynamite charge. 9/2/2015 (ANTARA FOTO/Joko Sulistyo)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Police demolish Vietnamese boat in Raja Ampat*
Rabu, 11 Februari 2015 21:23 WIB | 319 Views






Chief of West Papua Provincial Police Brigadier General Paulus Waterpauw (photo: Tabloidjubi)

Manokwari, W Papua (ANTARA News) - The West Papua Provincial Police have demolished an illegal fishing boat from Vietnam that was intercepted in Raja Ampat Islands District waters.

"The boat and commodities seized, including hundreds of stingray fish and leatherback sea turtles that were caught illegally by Vietnamese fishermen, have been sunk in Raja Ampat waters," Chief of West Papua Provincial Police Brigadier General Paulus Waterpauw said here on Wednesday.

Paulus added the action was in accordance with Indonesias regulation.

Twelve foreign fishermen, who were arrested from the boat, will face legal process for violating the Indonesian fisheries regulation.

According to Paulus, the Vietnamese fishermen arrested have been named suspects and will undergo trial in court.

"The Vietnamese fishermen poached on Indonesian territory in Raja Ampat waters and carried out illegal fishing," Paulus remarked.

The boat had the Indonesian flag to deceive patrol officers. However, the Raja Ampat Waters Police stopped them.

"The fish they caught fell in the category of protected fish," the Chief noted.(*) 

Police demolish Vietnamese boat in Raja Ampat - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Police demolish Vietnamese boat in Raja Ampat*
> Rabu, 11 Februari 2015 21:23 WIB | 319 Views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chief of West Papua Provincial Police Brigadier General Paulus Waterpauw (photo: Tabloidjubi)
> 
> Manokwari, W Papua (ANTARA News) - The West Papua Provincial Police have demolished an illegal fishing boat from Vietnam that was intercepted in Raja Ampat Islands District waters.
> 
> "The boat and commodities seized, including hundreds of stingray fish and leatherback sea turtles that were caught illegally by Vietnamese fishermen, have been sunk in Raja Ampat waters," Chief of West Papua Provincial Police Brigadier General Paulus Waterpauw said here on Wednesday.
> 
> Paulus added the action was in accordance with Indonesias regulation.
> 
> Twelve foreign fishermen, who were arrested from the boat, will face legal process for violating the Indonesian fisheries regulation.
> 
> According to Paulus, the Vietnamese fishermen arrested have been named suspects and will undergo trial in court.
> 
> "The Vietnamese fishermen poached on Indonesian territory in Raja Ampat waters and carried out illegal fishing," Paulus remarked.
> 
> The boat had the Indonesian flag to deceive patrol officers. However, the Raja Ampat Waters Police stopped them.
> 
> "The fish they caught fell in the category of protected fish," the Chief noted.(*)
> 
> Police demolish Vietnamese boat in Raja Ampat - ANTARA News








Raja Ampat is by the Banda Sea, all the way to the eastern territories of Indonesia by Irian Jaya (West Papua). What the heck are Vietnamese fishing boats doing there?

Long story short, the best way to prevent further encroaches into national territory is to sign a maritime fishing accord recognizing each other's maritime waters and domains.

On a second note , @Reashot Xigwin --- its good to see Papuans are taking an active role in society ! They're integrating into Indonesians society quite well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Nihonjin1051 said:


> View attachment 192243
> 
> 
> Raja Ampat is by the Banda Sea, all the way to the eastern territories of Indonesia by Irian Jaya (West Papua). What the heck are Vietnamese fishing boats doing there?
> 
> Long story short, the best way to prevent further encroaches into national territory is to sign a maritime fishing accord recognizing each other's maritime waters and domains.
> 
> On a second note , @Reashot Xigwin --- its good to see Papuans are taking an active role in society ! They're integrating into Indonesians society quite well.



For fish obviously or more specifically for a fish that can only be caught in the region. 


> "The fish they caught fell in the category of protected fish," the Chief noted.(*)


----------



## Aepsilons

Reashot Xigwin said:


> For fish obviously or more specifically for a fish that can only be caught in the region.



Just surprising that they can go that far away! Holy Moly !


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Just surprising that they can go that far away! Holy Moly !



Its not just the Vietnamese the Thai fishermen even poach on PNG's waters...






*One of the ships burns. The two vessels carried 63 tonnes of fish and shrimp. 62 crewmen, mostly Thai, were arrested and several were turned over to immigration. They were caught on December 7 near the sea border of Indonesia and Papua New Guinea*


Read more: Indonesian navy blows up illegal foreign fishing vessels in spectacular fashion | Daily Mail Online
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Its not just the Vietnamese the Thai fishermen even poach on PNG's waters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One of the ships burns. The two vessels carried 63 tonnes of fish and shrimp. 62 crewmen, mostly Thai, were arrested and several were turned over to immigration. They were caught on December 7 near the sea border of Indonesia and Papua New Guinea*
> 
> 
> Read more: Indonesian navy blows up illegal foreign fishing vessels in spectacular fashion | Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook




Yes, I've read these reports and its quite disheartening. ASEAN needs to implement an inter-state fisheries accord.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2 down this week, one from thai and another from viet. Nice shake to start the month. Keep up the good work.





_Vietnam boat, Thanh Cong, feel the heat and smoked at Saonek Monde island, Raja Ampat_






Indonesian Government Sinks Shark Poaching Boat, Creates New Dive Site

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia winning battle to save world's richest reef system 
_theguardian.com/environment/the-coral-triangle/2015/feb/12/indonesia-winning-battle-to-save-worlds-richest-reef-system_






*Indonesian authorities scuppered another illegal fishing boat on Tuesday, this time in the remote south of the Raja Ampat Islands, just off the coast of West Papua.* Local Papuan rangers spotted the 55-tonne Vietnamese vessel as it deployed a gill net in a Marine Protected Area (MPA). On board, police found more than two tonnes of drying shark fins and 80 critically endangered Hawksbill turtles bound for the Philippines.

Though the cargo is depressing, *the boat’s capture and sinking reflects one of the biggest success stories in marine conservation, one that has triggered a major shift in marine policy throughout Indonesia.* Over the last three years, rangers from local communities in Raja Ampat have reduced local violations of MPA rules from around 50% to just 10%. A concerted effort by local authorities and communities has bucked the trend of ineffective enforcement that besets so many MPAs and since 2011, more than 30 boats have been captured.

There is good reason to focus conservation efforts on Raja Ampat – the region supports more marine species than anywhere else on the planet, including at least 553 types of coral and 1470 species of reef fish. There are single reefs here that contain more species than the entire Caribbean. Scientists also believe that Raja Ampat’s corals may be more resilient to bleaching episodes caused by rising sea temperatures.

“Since creating their MPA network eight years ago, the people and government of Raja Ampat have developed some of the most effective marine patrol systems in the Coral Triangle,” says Matt Fox, Seascapes Management Adviser with Conservation International (CI). “They’ve maintained their zero tolerance policy and it has worked - destructive fishing has given way to high end dive tourism.”

Two years ago, the authorities in Raja Ampat issued a law protecting all species of shark and ray in the province – the first legislation of its kind in South East Asia. It was a significant milestone in Indonesia, which is still the world’s biggest supplier of shark fins. Mark Erdmann, a Senior Adviser to CI’s Indonesia programme has observed the change with his own eyes. “Since that time, we’ve seen a significantly increased recovery of sharks in Raja Ampat, such that on almost any given dive you will now see at least a few reef sharks,” he says. “Around most resorts and patrol posts, we now see lots of baby sharks in the shallows and manta rays are very much thriving.”

A coalition of conservation charities led by Shark Savers and Misool Eco Resort (a high end dive retreat that has been catalysing policy change & driving blue economies) encouraged the local government to establish the shark and manta sanctuary. “The government recognised the value of their burgeoning tourism industry,” says Matt Fox. “So we worked with The Nature Conservancy (TNC), to help them draft the legislation.” A year later, Indonesia made international headlines by establishing a countrywide manta sanctuary – the biggest in the world.

This month, Raja Ampat took another trailblazing step by setting up a public service board that will channel tourism revenue straight back into the MPA network. Visitors now pay a $100 fee for ecosystem services – money that will pay for local patrol groups like the one that spotted the Vietnamese fishing boat, as well as community projects, scientific research and tourism services. “Sustainable finance is a real challenge for MPAs,” says Fox, “this is the first time a structure like this has been used in Indonesia – it’s a concrete example of how you can pay for marine conservation. And it’s working, it’s almost paying for itself.”

Indonesia’s national MPA target is 20 million hectares by 2020 – it’s currently at 15.5 million. Sustainable financing models like this one could help the country achieve its goal and just as important, establish MPAs that actually work. 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jokowi’s Fishing Vessel Sinking Policy: A Question of Propriety
*establishmentpost.com/jokowis-fishing-vessel-sinking-policy-question-propriety/*






A hundred days into his presidency, the Joko Widodo (Jokowi) administration’s no-nonsense approach towards illegal fishing within its waters as well as its uncompromising stance on drug trafficking had sparked strong reactions and debates outside Indonesia.

The deliberate orchestration of a highly public sinking of three empty Vietnamese vessels last December was unflatteringly portrayed as “shock therapy”. At the same time, not granting clemency for drug convicts currently on death row ruffled a few feathers. It also led to the recall of the Brazilian and Dutch ambassadors from their diplomatic posts. Two of the “Bali Nine” convicts from Australia are also slated to face the death penalty.

A legal issue
In these decisions, President Jokowi had shown himself to be an unflinching and determined leader despite mounting outside pressure. However it had also led to spirited debates on the audacity and harsh treatment that appeared to be a sharp departure from former president Yudhoyono’s more laissez-faire attitude. Reeling from the apparent shock value from an Indonesia that once espoused a policy of a “thousand friends and zero enemies”, the legality and propriety aspects of these brazen acts of the new government have been called into question.

Based on Article 69, Paragraph 4 of Law No. 45/2009 on Fisheries, Indonesian authorities exercised their right to burn or sink foreign fishing vessels that have been fishing illegally within Indonesian territorial waters. Referred to as the “Indonesian fishing management area”, this is understood as comprising Indonesian waters (both internal waters and the territorial seas) as well as the exclusive economic zones (EEZ) of Indonesia. Undoubtedly, recent actions taken by Indonesia to blow up trespassing vessels were well within the praxis of Indonesian domestic law.

On the other hand, Paragraph 114 of Law No. 35/2009 on Narcotics stipulates that drug couriers trafficking up to one kilogram or more is seen as a serious offence and will be liable for death penalty by firing squad. Offenders currently on death row have clearly exceeded the stipulated amount leaving little recourse for leniency. The Bali Nine incident in particular saw the attempted smuggling of 8.3 kg of heroin out of Indonesia.

While an unofficial moratorium on executions were granted temporarily from 2008 to 2013 under the Yudhoyono Administration, this did not mean that ultimate reprieve was achieved. Yudhoyono did not institute a blanket clemency for the drug traffickers when leaving office in 2014, leaving the potentially contentious issue in the hands of his successor.

A matter of propriety?
Admittedly, actions taken under the Widodo Administration have not been received with much fanfare. The sinking of vessels policy, some have asserted, was incompatible with Indonesia’s reputation as leader of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (Asean) and undermines good neighbourly relations.

There were concerns that Indonesia’s new preoccupation with territorial integrity along its maritime borders would raise alarming memories of an Indonesia during the staunchly anti-colonial Sukarno era. While these assertions are seen as more hyperbole than reality, the highly publicised sinking event is a deterrent to opportunistic illegal vessels attempting a run in the expansive waters under the jurisdiction of archipelagic Indonesia.

In furthering Indonesia’s international standing, the country under president Yudhoyono enjoyed an unprecedented period of amnesty. However the same could not be said of current president Jokowi whose interests have been perceptibly more domestic with a tinge of nationalism.

While President Jokowi’s uncompromising stance on the drug penalty may affect bilateral relations with affected nations in the short run, it is not likely to be a stumbling block for cooperation in the long run. On this issue, it can be ascertained that President Jokowi is merely following convention.

A false expectation?
Disappointments with the actions of the Widodo Administration so far rest on the premise of Jokowi as a reformist president. Instead of quibbling over the legal or propriety basis of his tough actions it is perhaps more prudent that attention be directed to the ultimate aims of Jokowi’s Working Cabinet (Kabinet Kerja).

A strong underlying motivation is Jokowi’s identification and peculiar interpretation of the Sukarnoist principle of Trisakti, seen as a major component driving his policies. While its tenets are decidedly abstract, priority of Indonesia’s foreign relations has clearly shifted away from the equally nebulous ‘dynamic equilibrium’ approach that had characterised the Yudhoyono cabinet.

While not overtly nationalistic, Trisakti demands that Indonesia pays special attention to issues of national pride and honour that inevitably revolves around the idea of sovereignty (kedaulatan).

This amalgamation ties in with Jokowi’s Sanskrit pledge of “Jalesveva Jayamahe” (in the sea we are victorious) and the reification of the concept of a ‘global maritime fulcrum’. Years of unnoticed trespassing and unpublicised illegal fishing will have to make way for a pronounced enforcement of its maritime borders.

Although blowing up illegal, unreported or unregulated (IUU) vessels is a conventional practice undertaken even by other countries in the region, the decision to highlight the event with full publicity speaks volumes of the serious intent by the administration of combating this perennial scourge.

If President Widodo’s calls for ‘mental revolution’ are any indirect indication, the same rationale applies to his stance on capital punishment. A total of 66 prisoners out of 129 currently on death row are drug convicts. Furthermore in a ruling of 2007, the Indonesian Constitutional Court rejected the claim that capital punishment violated the Constitution.

While it has been an issue long swept under the carpet by the Yudhoyono presidency, it is clear that President Widodo relies on convention and consistency rather than a veiled amnesty, with the primary aim of ‘enforcing the law’ (_penegakkan hukum_) – yet another tenet of Trisakti. Domestically, these decisions were well-received by Indonesians themselves.

It may be conjectural to view Jokowi’s decisions as an opportunistic attempt to rally domestic support in order to assuage suspicions of being indecisive and soft. Although Jokowi’s action has the backing of local legitimacy, its motive as a form of popularity incentive remains weak. Issues of maritime sovereignty and law enforcement remain non-negotiable precisely because it is the raison d’etre of Jokowi’s ‘Working Cabinet’.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Susi torpedoes Navy over 
Chinese vessel *
Nani Afrida, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Thu, February 26 2015, 6:34 AM

Headlines News
Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti was in no better place on Wednesday to vent her anger when it comes to the Navy’s apparent lack of enthusiasm for cracking down on foreign poachers. 

At the headquarters of the Navy’s Western Fleet in Central Jakarta, the outspoken minister told reporters about a seemingly untouchable Chinese fishing vessel that appeared to operate freely despite the revocation of its license in 2013. 

The Fu Yuan Yu 80 was caught on the radar of Susi’s office on Tuesday operating off the northern coast of Jakarta, with no sign that the Navy intended to detain the ship despite knowing its location. 

“It [the ship’s continued operation] is an extraordinary example of abuse of the NKRI [the Unitary State of Indonesia],” said Susi after attending the inauguration of Western Fleet commander Rear Admiral Taufiqurrahman. 

“I hope the Navy and the PSDKP [the Maritime and Fisheries Monitoring Task Force] can detain the vessel as soon as possible today [Wednesday],” urged Susi, who uses Army personnel as her security detail. 

*According to Susi, the vessel is operated by an Indonesian firm PT. Antartica, which is part of the same group used by the Chinese operators of the MV Hai Fa. The MV Hai Fa was seized in December and is the biggest ship the ministry has yet captured. *
*
The ministry seized the 4,306-ton vessel on suspicion that it was conducting illicit practices in Indonesian territorial waters. It was seized with the assistance of the Navy on Dec. 27. 

The ship and its 24-man crew, all Chinese nationals, was chartered by Indonesian fishery companies to export goods to China. *

Navy spokesperson Commodore Manahan Simorangkir said the Navy had ordered a hunt for the Fu Yuan Yu 80. “The field command is attempting to find the vessel now,” Manahan said. 

*In December, the Navy sought to capture 22 Chinese vessels, but only eight were actually caught. The failure has raised questions about the Navy’s commitment to safeguarding the country’s territory. *

Indonesia is taking a tough stance against China in its fight against illegal, unreported and unregulated fishing, by confiscating Chinese vessels and ending privileges granted to China to fish in Indonesian waters. 

The government has revoked a deal signed with China in 2013 that gave Chinese fishermen advantages over other countries fishing in Indonesian waters. 

*After President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo took office on Oct. 20, Indonesia upped the ante in its battle against illegal fishing by capturing many vessels from Thailand, Vietnam, Malaysia, China, Taiwan and Papua New Guinea (PNG). *

Citing an annual loss of more than US$2 billion to foreign poachers, Indonesia has sunk more than a dozen vessels from Vietnam, Thailand, PNG and Malaysia. 

*The government has sunk no Chinese vessels yet as it is still awaiting court decisions determining whether the vessels violated the law.*

See more at: Susi torpedoes Navy over Chinese vessel | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia tightens security measures as illegal fishing activities continue*
Sabtu, 28 Februari 2015 23:39 WIB | 183 Views




(ANTARA FOTO/Izaac Mulyawan)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Despite the Indonesian governments war against poaching activities in its waters, foreign boats continue to fish illegally, prompting the countrys navy to tighten security measures in its maritime territory. 

Following President Joko "Jokowi" Widodos instructions to destroy any foreign boats operating illegally in Indonesian waters, the Navy, in cooperation with the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry, has been confiscating foreign boats caught fishing illegally in Indonesian waters.

Jokowi, who has vowed to revive the past maritime glory of Indonesia during his tenure as the head of state, is determined to stop the entry of illegal foreign fishing boats into Indonesian waters. 

Tough measures have been adopted by the Indonesian government against illegal fishing. 

The navy has already burned and sunk a number of foreign fishing boats since late last year under the Jokowi administration.

During a security operation conducted on January 21-25, 2015, the navy seized seven foreign boats and seven Indonesian boats for fishing illegally in Indonesian waters, the Indonesian Navy chief of staff, Admiral Ade Supandi, said recently.

Of the seven foreign boats, four were Vietnamese, one was Thai, and two were from the Philippines.

The four Vietnamese boats were caught by the Maritime Affairs Ministrys Hiu Macan 001 boat in the Natuna Sea on January 22, 2015. The Thai boat was detained by KP Hiu 008 boat on January 25, 2015. 

The Indonesian surveillance vessel confiscated two Philippines fishing vessels with 19 crew members in the Sulawesi Sea on January 25, 2015; the vessels were escorted to the Bitung Ministry Base. The Indonesian authorities have yet to decide whether or not to sink the two boats.

According to data, Indonesia lost some Rp300 trillion, or US$24.27 billion, annually to illegal fishing activities. 

Some 5.4 thousand illegal fishing vessels reportedly operate in Indonesian waters as the government does not take any firm action against them.

"We must stop them. We must chase them away as soon as they enter Indonesian waters. Sink them," Jokowi ordered recently.

This year, the government will strengthen the fleet of patrol boats with seven additional units that will be operated by the Directorate General of Supervision of Marine and Fisheries Resources of the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry.

The seven new patrol boats will add to the 27 existing ones that the directorate general already owns, the Director of Supervision of Marine and Fisheries Resources, Nasfri Adisyahmeta, said on Feb 27, 2015.

The government will also provide 25 additional speed boats this year to make sea control more effective. The 25 new units will bring the number of speed boats owned by the directorate general to 100.

He pointed out that in 2014, the directorate general only had 60 operating days in the sea, but in 2015, control will be much more intensive as the operating days have been increased to 280 days.

"We will make it as effective as possible," he added.

The Marine Affairs and Fisheries Ministry will coordinate with other related agencies to affirm control in the sea, he stressed.

The ministry has already renewed its memorandum of understanding with the military to deal with illegal fishing and to protect the ecosystem in Indonesian waters, he observed.

"Coordination will also be established and strengthened with police, the State Intelligence Agency (BIN), the Communications Ministry, the Attorney Generals Office, and the Home Affairs Ministry," he added.

The government program, especially related to the control and protection of marine and fisheries resources, will need additional Rp600 billion to Rp1.7 trillion in 2015.

"Hopefully, with the additional facilities, infrastructure, and operating funds, we will be able to effectively preserve the countrys natural sea wealth," Nasfri stated. 

Despite the tight control, three fishing vessels flying Thai flag were spotted off Tambelan in Bintan District, Riau Islands Province; they were believed to be illegally fishing in Indonesian waters.

"Although they have been operating there over the past week, no measure has been taken against them, head of the provincial Marine and Fisheries Service Raja Ariza noted on Feb. 20.

Local fishermen complained they were helpless as they could not chase away foreign fishing vessels, Raja Ariza emphasized.

Apparently, Thai fishermen are not deterred by the Indonesian governments tough action against illegal fishing.

Earlier, on Feb. 16, Indonesian authorities seized two Thai fishing boats in the Natuna Sea, Riau Islands waters.

"The Thai foreign fishing boats were confiscated by Hiu Macan Tutul Surveillance Vessel during the fishery and ocean resources surveillance operation in Natuna waters," Director General of Fishery and Marine Resources Surveillance Asep Burhanuddin stated in a press release dated Feb. 18.

The confiscated boats are MV Sudita having a gross tonnage (GT) of 102 tons and 11 Thai crew members and MV Jala Komira 807 with a GT of 103 tons; it was seized with 20 Thai crew members.

Officers have escorted the vessels to Pontianak of West Kalimantan for further legal action by the fisheries department.

The Indonesian government is committed to battling illegal fishing activities since Susi Pudjiastuti took over the Ministry of Marine Affairs and Fisheries.

On February 9, the ministry and the navy sunk a Thailand-flagged illegal fishing vessel that was caught in the Natuna Sea, Riau province, on October 30 last year.

"The sinking of the ship proves we are serious about eradicating illegal fishing practices in our seas. This is also part of our efforts to protect our countrys sovereignty," Minister Pudjiastuti had emphasized.

So far, Indonesia has not tapped its full fishing potential and the country remains weak in protecting its marine sector, which has the potential to earn US$1.2 trillion a year, officials observed.

Based on the calculations of the Peoples Coalition for Fisheries Justice, the state lost Rp101 trillion to illegal fishing between January and August 2014; some 1.6 million tons of fish were illegally caught from Indonesian waters during this period.

Therefore, the governments move to sink illegal fishing vessels has gained wide support at home and the people hope that the action will continue until the countrys waters are cleared of poachers.

Earlier, Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi had noted the move to sink foreign vessels was neither illegal nor barbaric. The move was expected to act a deterrent against illegal fishing and would stop poachers from entering Indonesian waters. It would also assure Indonesias maritime economic sovereignty, she had added. 

_(F001/INE/B003)
EDITED BY INE
(F001/KR-BSR/B003)

Indonesia tightens security measures as illegal fishing activities continue - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia to Partner With Interpol in Tackling Illegal Fishing*
By Jakarta Globe on 08:06 pm Mar 02, 2015





Susi Pudjiastuti, the minister for maritime affairs and fisheries, visiting a dock where impounded illegal foreign fishing vessels are kept, in Kubu Raya district, West Kalimantan. (Antara Photo/Jessica Helena Wuysang)

*Jakarta.* The Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry is eying a partnership with Interpol to better tackle illegal fishing in Indonesian waters.

“The ministry will partner with Interpol to catch poachers using fake taxpayer numbers, so the ministry will not be alone [in facing this challenge],” Minister Susi Pudjiastuti told reporters on Monday, as quoted by news portal Republika.co.id.

The initiative stems from the seizure of a ship named Kunlun by the Australian government, last week. The Kunlun, which had been operating under at least 10 different names and five flags since 2006, was one of three illegal fishing ships in the Southern Ocean that had been tracked down by Interpol, which facilitates international police cooperation.

Susi stressed that illegal fishing was an international crime. She also noted that the ministry had arrested boat crews that included underage workers and others without proper documentation.

“This kind of crime committed on the oceans can be used for human trafficking,” Susi said. “This is a subject for international investigation.”

Indonesia to Partner With Interpol in Tackling Illegal Fishing - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

3 philippines vessels detonated at Buaya island, Sorong, W-Papua 11/03/2015











----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Indonesia arrests three illegal fishing boats

BATAM -- Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries (KKP) has arrested three illegal foreign fishing boats in the waters of Riau Islands this week, a ministry official said.

"We arrested the three vessels in the second week of March 2015 during our operations to safeguard the country's fisheries and marine resources," Asep Baharuddin, the director general of the Marine and Fisheries Supervision Affairs of the KKP, said here on Wednesday (11/3).

He said that the countries of origin of the three boats were _*Thailand (two boats) and Vietnam*_. They were arrested on different occasions.

The three ships were suspected to have poached fish in the Indonesian waters without proper documents.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia vows to press on with sinking of illegal fishing boats
*channelnewsasia.com/news/asiapacific/indonesia-vows-to-press/1718954.html*






JAKARTA: *Indonesia says it will continue to sink foreign vessels caught fishing illegally in its waters, stressing that it is determined to defend its maritime sovereignty.*

Speaking exclusively to Channel NewsAsia, Indonesia's Minister for Maritime and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti said tough action is also needed to protect and develop its domestic fishing industry that has suffered due to illegal fishing.

*More than 30 foreign vessels caught fishing illegally have been sunk since the new government took office just over four months ago*. Philippine fishing vessels were the latest that met the wrath of Indonesian laws.

Indonesia's act has raised eyebrows particularly among its immediate ASEAN neighbours – a region that is used to quiet diplomacy. But Jakarta has vowed to press on. “That’s what we will do. Until today there’s no request from the president to stop it. And it’s his call anyway, not my call,” said Pudjiastuti.

_*Fifteen more foreign vessels are expected to face a similar fate in the coming weeks*_ including those believed to be from China. “Nine, with Chinese crew – on Indonesian flag [edit] we never captured or seized them in their country’s flag. It’s always on Indonesian flag [edit]. That is the way they operate on illegal fishing. If they go to Australia, they will use Australian flag.”

Observers expect China to react strongly if any of their vessels is sunk. It could potentially lead to a diplomatic spat which Jakarta has so far avoided with Malaysia, Thailand, Vietnam and the Philippines after it destroyed their vessels.

“Actually, every country, I think, does the same thing," said the minister. "Australia has sunk thousands of Indonesian fishing vessels that brought immigrants there or caught fish in the last 15 years. Thailand has done the same for foreign fishing vessels which entered its waters."

"I think it’s a normal way. It’s probably the others are not publishing it or have not uploaded it on the media, which we did," she added.

_*The minister believes illegal fishing in Indonesian waters has gone unchecked for too long, and the country’s fishery industry has suffered whilst its neighbours prospered.*_

A poster says, 'where are the other vessels?', referring to foreign vessels that are still fishing illegally in Indonesia - quite a statement especially when the poster is conspicuously displayed at the Indonesian Maritime and Fisheries Ministry building. Clearly it is a posture that Jakarta is not about to change anytime soon – not when it wants to become a regional maritime power.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Another 4 illegal fishing vessels from Vietnam captured - Tuesday (17/3/2015)





*kabar24.bisnis.com/read/20150317/15/412833/illegal-fishing-kkp-tangkap-4-kapal-vietnam-pencuri-ikan*

KG. 90512 TS (95 GT, 5 Vietnamese crews)
KG. 91395 TS (95 GT, 3 Vietnamese crews)
KG. 94152 TS (120 GT, 29 Vietnamese crews, 325 kg load)
KG. 91751 TS (120 GT, 18 Vietnamese crews, 230 kg load)

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New ports to support govt fisheries policy 
*thejakartapost.com/news/2015/03/16/new-ports-support-govt-fisheries-policy.html*







*The government will this year develop two ports in the outer islands off northern Sulawesi, to boost the domestic fish processing industry and reduce illegal shipments to the Philippines.*

The construction of the two ports will support Indonesia’s policy of banning transhipments to curb illegal, unreported and unregulated (IUU) fishing. Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry director general for captured fisheries Gellwynn Jusuf said on Sunday that his office planned this year to build two ports in Dago Island, Sangihe Islands regency and Salibabu Island, Talaud Islands regency, North Sulawesi.

*“Our fishermen can dock there after catching fish and the produce can be transported to Bitung for processing,”* he told The Jakarta Post.

In addition, the government was also considering *relocating the maritime resources and fisheries observatory station from Bitung, North Sulawesi, to Marore Island in Sangihe Islands regency or Miangas Island in Talaud Islands*,
Gellwynn added.

Both *Marore Island and Miangas Island are outer islands of Indonesia that border with the Philippines*.

The development of the observatory station at either of these points may help detect the entry of foreign vessels and track the movement of illegal ships.

This will eventually affect the supply of fish to General Santos, the southernmost city of the Philippines. Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said earlier that nearly all tuna supplies processed in General Santos were sourced illegally from Bitung.

With abundant raw material from Indonesia, the Philippine city can export fresh, canned tuna totaling US$2 billion worldwide, in contrast to only Rp 16 billion ($121.16 million) worth of exports from Bitung, according to local media reports. Susi again said on Friday as quoted by kompas.com that 60 percent of fish delivered to the industry in General Santos came from Indonesia and that this situation must stop. “The most important thing is that fish should not be ‘sent’ to General Santos. Fish from Sulawesi must be processed in Sulawesi,” she said.

Susi also expressed anger at the statement of General Santos Mayor Ronnel Rivera as reported by asiancorrespondent.com that Indonesian fishermen had no capacity to operate fishing vessels and relied on their Filipino counterparts.

Online media outlets reported that Indonesia’s efforts to combat illegal fishing affected not only tuna hand line fishermen, but also purse seine fishing operators and owners. Bogor Institute of Agriculture Marine resource management expert Yonvitner said the government should build much-needed infrastructure to spur the growth of the fisheries industry in Bitung. “It should also provide tax incentives to fishermen and companies. Bigger incentives can be given to those that process the produce in Bitung and do not export raw materials,” he said.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2 Malaysian illegal Fishing Boats Blown Up at Tarakan near Sabah (19/3/2015)






Police in East Kalimantan scuttled two Malaysian fishing vessels caught operating illegally in Indonesian waters on Thursday. The Malaysian-owned, but Indonesian-crewed boats were seized on Feb. 14, annd sunk at 11 a.m. local time on Thursday in waters off Tarakan city in North Kalimantan, police said.






The fishing trawlers, named the Rizki and Satria, were operating in the Celebes Sea and found with 300 kilograms of illegal catch between them. Explosives were attached to the vessels’ hulls before they were detonated by officers, Sr. Comr. Yasin, from the East Kalimantan Police, told news website Detik.com.






President Joko Widodo has vowed to crack down on illegal fishing in Indonesia’s territorial waters, which authorities say is costing the country billions of dollars and ruining the environment.

_thejakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/news/police-sink-malaysian-boats-fishing-illegaly-indonesian-waters/_





.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Another 2 illegal fishing boats captured around Natuna, Riau islands. Malaysian flag boats with vietnamese crews.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Another 3 illegal fishing boats from Thailand captured around natuna ZEE south cina sea by KRI Sutedi Senoputra-378 (20-03-2015).
*antaranews.com/berita/486378/tiga-kapal-thailand-ditangkap-kri-sutedi-senoputra-378*





.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Company finds itself caught in Indonesia's net 
*
The owner of two fishing vessels destroyed for allegedly encroaching on Indonesian waters last year is fighting to clear his name and bring home six crew... 

Please credit and share this article with others using this link:Company finds itself caught in Indonesia's net | Bangkok Post: news View our policies at Bangkok Post: Terms and conditions of use and Bangkok Post: Republishing policy © Post Publishing PCL. All rights reserved.


----------



## katarabhumi

*Malaysian Ambassador 'Okay' with Destroying Ships*
_TUESDAY, 24 MARCH, 2015_

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Dato' Seri Zahrain Mohammad, Malaysian Ambassador to Indonesia, claimed that his country has no objection towards President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo's style of leadership, which adopts a firm stance on certain issues, including the destroying of foreign illegal ships involved in illegal fishing. Zahrain said that the Malaysian government will not object to such action if it is in accordance with prevailing laws in Indonesia.

"It is not difficult to cooperate with the current [Indonesian] government. As long as the legislations are clear. What difficult is if the legislations were unclear," Zahrain said during his visit to Tempo office on Monday, March 23, 2015.

As a neighboring country sharing its border with Indonesia, Malaysia said that it will not protest if any of its ships were sunk for trespassing Indonesian territorial waters. Zahrain had even introduced Irmohizam H. J. Ibrahim, the Chief of Malaysian Fishery Development Agency, to the Indonesian Maritime and Fisheries Affairs Ministry Susi Pudjiastuti. During a meeting, both officials have discussed cooperation opportunities in the fisheries and maritime sector, and have agreed to battle fish theft.

Zahrain said that the most important thing between both countries relationship is respect of each country laws and legislations. Zahrain claimed that Malaysia will also 'destroy' foreign ships caught stealing fish in its territorial waters. However, instead of blowing these ships, the Malaysia employs a different method. "We have sunk Indonesian fishermen ships, although [the method] is not extravagant. We don't blow the ships, just put a hole on it, and it sinks," Zahrain said.

Malaysian Ambassador 'Okay' with Destroying Ships Â  | International | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

Indonesian Natuna's EEZ overlaps with so-called "nine dash line" chinese claim.
So why Indonesians still shut their mouth about this?





_illegal chinese claim in SCS_

@taka, @madokafc, @Indos, @pr1v4t33r , @NarThoD,@katarabhumi .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Quiet diplomacy, we need to maintain peace and keep the tension that built up fast around that region low. Being quiet doesn't mean that we didn't do anything about this situation. We just don't beating our chest and screaming around that only make the situation worse.

USA offering us to build SCS International Operations Center in Indonesia. We are still considering that option.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Battle of Bach Dang River said:


> Indonesian Natuna's EEZ overlaps with so-called "nine dash line" chinese claim.
> So why Indonesians still shut their mouth about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _illegal chinese claim in SCS_
> 
> @taka, @madokafc, @Indos, @pr1v4t33r , @NarThoD,@katarabhumi .....



Just to keeping the tension as low as possible, 

it much a liar if we said Indonesia is not much affected about Chinese intention in SCS, on contrary we are warry, very warry about their real intention and their plan to forming an ADIZ area in SCS and put fighter squadrons here and there

and surely we are not sitting idle, meanwhile our Diplomats work behind the curtail and iron gates, we still beefing up much of our asset in Natuna and Kalimantan area including the formation of new three squadron fighter been finalized and the tender starting to open soon, build attack helicopter squadron, build more frigate and submarine forces near SCS area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Philippine fisheries director defends Indonesian crackdown on illegal fishing






GENERAL SANTOS CITY –* Philippine fisheries director Asis Perez finds nothing wrong with the renewed crackdown on illegal fishing by Indonesian authorities.*

“In the same manner that we have been protecting our fishing grounds,” Perez said, citing an incident north of Luzon where a Taiwanese fisherman was killed by Philippine Coast Guard authorities after a sea chase inside Philippine waters.

Indonesian President Joko Widodo’s fisheries minister Susi Pudjiastuti has threatened not to issue new licenses to foreign fishing companies as it races to protect its fishing grounds from illegal fishing. The Indonesian fisheries minister, who captured international attention for sinking foreign boats caught fishing illegally in Indonesian waters, said the freeze on issuing new licenses will run through April.

But the likelihood that it will no longer issue new licenses is increasing. “The moratorium will end on 30 April. We don’t see that we should continue (with the moratorium). We have done verifications. There are a few boats that will never ever again be allowed to fish in our waters. But for the new ones – no more,” Susi was quoted in a report by Channel NewsAsia.

Reports also said the fisheries ministry wants to impose a 100-percent Indonesian manning on foreign-owned fishing vessels with licenses to fish in their territorial waters. Transferring catches from one boat to another while out at sea will also now be illegal.

_*With its long coastline running parallel along the migratory path of yellow fin tuna and other tuna-like species, Indonesian waters are among the richest tuna fishing grounds in the world.*_

*..........
asiancorrespondent.com/131627/philippines-fisheries-director-defends-indonesian-crackdown-on-illegal-fishing/*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Over 300 illegal fishing slaves rescued from remote Indonesia island

BENJINA, Indonesia (AP) — At first the men filtered in by twos and threes, hearing whispers of a possible rescue.

Then, as the news rippled around the island, hundreds of weathered former and current slaves with long, greasy hair and tattoos streamed from their trawlers, down the hills, even out of the jungle, running toward what they had only dreamed of for years: Freedom.

"I will go see my parents. They haven't heard from me, and I haven't heard from them since I left," said Win Win Ko, 42, beaming, his smile showing missing teeth. The captain on his fishing boat had kicked out four teeth with his military boots, he said, because Win was not moving fish fast enough from the deck to the hold below.

The Burmese men were among hundreds of migrant workers revealed in an Associated Press investigation to have been lured or tricked into leaving their countries and forced into catching fish for consumers around the world, including the United States. _*In response to the AP's findings, Indonesian government officials visited the island village of Benjina on Friday and found brutal conditions, down to an "enforcer" paid to beat men up. They offered immediate evacuation.*_

The officials first gave the invitation for protection just to a small group of men who talked openly about their abuse. But then Asep Burhanuddin, director general of Indonesia's Marine Resources and Fisheries Surveillance, said everybody was welcome, including those hiding in the forest because they were too scared to go out.

"They can all come," he said. "We don't want to leave a single person behind."

About 320 men took up the offer. Even as a downpour started, some dashed through the rain. They sprinted back to their boats, jumped over the rails and threw themselves through windows. They stuffed their meager belongings into plastic bags, small suitcases and day packs, and rushed back to the dock, not wanting to be left behind.

A small boat going from trawler to trawler to pick up men was soon loaded down.

Throughout the day and until darkness fell, they kept coming, more and more men, hugging, laughing, spilling onto the seven trawlers that were their ride out. Even just before the trawlers pushed off Benjina on the 24-hour trip to neighboring Tual island, fishermen were still running to the shore and clambering onto the vessels. Some were so sick and emaciated, they stumbled or had to be carried up the gang plank.

While excitement and relief flooded through many of the fishermen on the dock, others looked scared and unsure of what to expect next. Many complained they had no money to start over.

"I'm really happy, but I'm confused," said Nay Hla Win, 32. "I don't know what my future is in Myanmar."

*Indonesian officials said security in Benjina is limited, with only two Navy officials stationed there to protect them. The men will be housed at a government compound while immigration is sorted out. Officials from Myanmar are set to visit the islands next week and will assist with bringing the men home and locating others.*

The dramatic rescue came after a round of interviews Indonesian officials held with the fishermen, where they confirmed the abuse reported in the AP story, which included video of eight men locked in a cage and a slave graveyard. The men, mostly from Myanmar, talked of how they were beaten and shocked with Taser-like devices at sea, forced to work almost nonstop without clean water or proper food, paid little or nothing and prevented from going home.

*There was essentially no way out: The island is so remote, there was no phone service until a cell tower was installed last month, and it is a difficult place to reach in the best of circumstances.*

The abuse went even further at the hands of the man known as "the enforcer." This man, deeply feared and hated by the workers, was hired by their boat captains to punish them for misbehavior, they said.

Saw Eail Htoo and Myo Naing were among those he tormented. After three months at sea working with only two to four hours of sleep a night, the two Burmese slaves just wanted to rest. They fell asleep on the deck.

Their Thai captain decided to make an example of them, they said. So the two were driven by motorbike to a hill above the port. They were handcuffed together and placed in front of an Indonesian flag. Then they were punched in the face and kicked until they collapsed into the dirt, they said, blood oozing from their ripped faces.

Even then, the enforcer would not stop.

"He kept kicking me," said Naing, rail-thin with a military-style haircut. "I kept thinking, if I was at home, this wouldn't be happening."

*The findings documented by Indonesian officials and the AP came in stark contrast to what a Thai delegation reported from a visit to Benjina earlier this week to find trafficked Thai nationals. They denied mistreatment on the boats and said the crews were all Thai, even though the AP found many migrant workers from other countries are issued fake documents with Thai names and addresses.*

"We examined the boats and the crews, and the result is most of the crews are happy and a few of them are sick and willing to go home," said Thai police Lt. Gen. Saritchai Anekwiang, who was leading the delegation. "Generally, the boat conditions are good."

Thailand, the world's third-largest seafood exporter, has been under further pressure to clean up its industry since the AP tracked slave-caught seafood out of Benjina by satellite and linked it to the supply chains of some of America's largest supermarkets and retailers. The U.S. State Department said Friday that it is pressing Myanmar to quickly repatriate the men. U.S. retailers also called for action and commended Indonesian officials.

"We don't condone human trafficking in the supply chain, and we applaud the government's work to end this abuse. Our hearts go out to these men, and we wish them well on their journeys home," said Wal-Mart spokeswoman Marilee McInnis.

Last week, the International Organization for Migration said there could be as many as 4,000 foreign men, many trafficked or enslaved, who are stranded on islands surrounding Benjina following a fishing moratorium called by the Indonesian Fisheries Ministry to crack down on poaching. Indonesia has some of the world's richest fishing grounds, and the government estimates billions of dollars in seafood are stolen from its waters by foreign crews every year.

*Three-quarters of the more than 320 migrant workers who left the island on Friday were Burmese, but about 50 from the country refused to go, saying they had not received their salaries and did not want leave without money.*

Some were also from Cambodia and Laos. A few Thais were allowed to board the boats, but the Indonesians said Thai nationals could stay on Benjina more safely, since Thai captains were less likely to abuse them.

"I expected to evacuate all of them, but I did not expect it this soon," said Ida Kusuma, one of the leaders of the Fisheries Ministry delegation. "But I think it's good."

Police are investigating in Benjina and will decide whether to prosecute those involved in abuse, said Kedo Arya, head of Maluku province prosecutor's office. The Indonesian officials were told "the enforcer" was being detained.

For those like Naing, who recalled being tortured, beaten and locked in a room for a month and 17 days for simply falling asleep, the thought of finally leaving the island was impossible to believe.

"Is it real that we are going home?" he asked.

A firework soon shot off from one of the boats, signaling it was indeed time to go. The same trawlers where the fishermen had suffered years of abuse were heading back to sea. This time crowded with free men full of hope. 

____

Mason reported from Jakarta, Indonesia. AP writer Ali Kotarumalos contributed to this report from Jakarta. AP writers Bradley Klapper in Washington D.C. and Martha Mendoza in San Jose, California, contributed to this story.

*huffingtonpost.com/2015/04/04/ap-indonesia-slaves-investigation_n_7003334.html?ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000067*
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amember

Did Indonesia sink the captured Chinese ships?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Amember said:


> Did Indonesia sink the captured Chinese ships?



It's now become a heated legal battle between ministry of fishery and the boat owner. They even try to sue her (the minister). The ship itself maybe worth tens of millions dollar, so no wonder the owner fight really hard for the ship not to blown up. Battle is still going on.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Another 2 illegal Thailand fishing boats (PSS 1812, 172GT & KM Cahaya Laut, 132GT) captured around Natuna water with 80 crews (12/4/15) - _maybe slaves since slavery in thailand fishing industry is no longer a secret_. 















Indonesian Navy Captures Two Thailand Ships

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - The Indonesian Navy has caught two fishing vessels originating from Thailand in the waters of Natuna. Both vessels are suspected of conducting illegal fishing activities in Indonesian waters.

"The vessels are MV Cahaya Laut 1, and MV PSF 1812," Suradi Agung Slamet, Head of the Public Information Sub-directorate of the Indonesian Navy, told _Tempo_ on Sunday, April 12, 2015.

Both vessels were successfully secured by KRI Patimura, which was patrolling the waters around Natuna and Anambas islands on the early hours of Sunday, April 12, 2015. KRI Pattimura also arrested 44 crews of both ships, all of which using Thai passports. 

It is suspected that the vessels do not possess legal fishing documents. Fishing permit for MV Cahaya Laut 1 has expired since March 31 2014.

*en.tempo.co/read/news/2015/04/13/055657460/Indonesian-Navy-Captures-Two-Thailand-Ships*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

Amember said:


> Did Indonesia sink the captured Chinese ships?





pr1v4t33r said:


> It's now become a heated legal battle between ministry of fishery and the boat owner. They even try to sue her (the minister). The ship itself maybe worth tens of millions dollar, so no wonder the owner fight really hard for the ship not to blown up. Battle is still going on.



Even if our ministry win the legal battle with the owner I don't think they will sink that Chinese ship. It's a big ship and expensive too unlike most wooden boats they captured recently.. The ministry may likely handed it over to local fishermen or put it to another use.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

katarabhumi said:


> Even if our ministry win the legal battle with the owner I don't think they will sink that Chinese ship. It's a big ship and expensive too unlike most wooden boats they captured recently.. The ministry may likely handed it over to local fishermen or put it to another use.




That is not a fishing vessel, but tramper ship, equipped with large cool storage and production facility. This ship collect fishs from smaller fishing boats. i think our local fisherman won't have enough capital to operate and maintain this ship in a long run since this ship must be operate by corporation to be utilised efficiently.

The wooden boats kinda expensive too. The kind that usually operated by Thailand fisherman (around 200GT), worth millions of dollar a piece.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Fresh catch. 7 vietnamese boats with 84 vietnamese crews captured around Natuna water, (13/4/2015) - i say sayonara to these boats!







KM BD 95582 - 35 GT - 12 crews
KM BD 96797 - 35 GT - 13 crews
KM BD 95980 - 35 GT - 12 crews
KM BD 95443 - 35 GT - 13 crews
KM BD 95884 - 35 GT - 12 crews
KM BD 95159 - 35 GT - 11 crews
KM TG 92420 - 45 GT - 11 crews

*The news : Lagi, Menteri Susi Tangkap 7 Kapal Vietnam Curi Ikan di Laut*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Amember said:


> Did Indonesia sink the captured Chinese ships?


Indonesia will only sink small fry illegal ship like vietnam, malaysia and Thailand.

Indonesia is looking forward many cooperation with China in development of infrastructure.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesian navy nabs two Thai boats*
The Jakarta Post/Asia News NetworkThursday, Apr 16, 2015





A Thai fishing boat which Indonesia says had encroached into its territorial waters.

JAKARTA - The Indonesian Navy has seized two Thai boats carrying several tons of fish in Natuna waters on Sunday.

"The boats were caught by Navy corvette KRI Pattimura in the Natuna Sea during its patrol. The arrested boats were flying the Thai flag," said Navy spokesperson, Cdre. Mahanan Simorangkir.

The illegal boats are PSF 1812, owned by Malaysian company Keat Lean Fishery, and KM Cahaya Laut, a vessel owned by Indonesian company PT Mandra Guna Gema Sejati.

According to Manahan, during the raid, the Navy found five tons of assorted fish in the PSF 1812 vessel and another 10 tons in the KM Cahaya Laut. Some 80 crew members on the two boats were arrested, including PSF 1812 captain Kamporn Siris Sawas and Cahaya Laut captain Phitak Imthua.

"All crews and captains are Thai," Mahanan said.

The PSF 1812 was detained after the captain was unable to present the ship's fishing permits, while the KM Cahaya Laut's permits had expired.

Mahanan said the two boats were now at port in Tarempa, Anambas Islands regency, Riau Islands, awaiting further legal action.

Article 69 of Law No. 45/2009 on fisheries stipulates that vessels found guilty of involvement in illegal fishing would be, with sufficient evidence, sunk by maritime authorities.

Indonesia sank 33 of 38 foreign vessels found to be illegally fishing in its territorial waters between 2007 and 2012.

- See more at: Indonesian navy nabs two Thai boats, AsiaOne Asia News


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Hai Fa lacks legal basis to sue Susi: Police *
Fedina S. Sundaryani and Nani Afrida, The Jakarta Post, The Jakarta Post/Jakarta | National | Fri, April 24 2015, 6:55 AM

National News
The National Police said investigators would halt their investigation into a defamation report filed by the owner of Chinese fishing vessel MV Hai Fa against Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti.

National Police detective chief Comr. Gen. Budi Waseso said the report lacked a legal basis.

“The defamation article [of the Criminal Code] can only be used against an individual and not a company or a ship. This just makes it difficult for our investigators,” he told reporters at National Police headquarters in South Jakarta.

Earlier this month, the company operating the MV Hai Fa filed a police report against Susi for defamation.

The company’s legal representative, Made Rahman, said Susi’s statement, in which she said that the ship was operating illegally, had been damaging to the company.

*In March, the Ambon District Court slapped the operator of the 4,306 gross ton MV Hai Fa with a fine of Rp 200 million (US$15,444) after the fishing vessel was convicted of illegally netting hundreds of tons of fish in Ambon waters.*

*The ship was reportedly the largest foreign vessel ever caught by the government. *

Susi had said her ministry was preparing to file an appeal on the ruling at the Supreme Court, claiming “we can’t allow this kind of verdict to be handed down to perpetrators of illegal fishing”.

*The MV Hai Fa flew the Panamian flag, though most of its crew were Chinese nationals.*

Separately, Made insisted Susi had misrepresented the ship’s activities.

“The MV Hai Fa was used not to fish but to transport fish caught by another vessel,” he said, acknowledging that the ship was guilty of transporting several species of fish that had been banned for fishing.

“However, we have already paid the fines. The minister should not have filed an appeal,” he said.

*Meanwhile, the Indonesian Navy is planning to sink four foreign ships from the Philippines that were caught carrying out illegal fishing activities in February.*

Navy Chief of Staff Admiral Ade Supandi confirmed that a district court in Tarakan, North Kalimantan, had ordered their sinking.

“*We will sink the four ships in May,*” Ade told _The Jakarta Post _in Jakarta on Thursday.

*The four ships were caught by warship KRI Slamet Riyadi 293 miles off East Tarakan in February. The four boats were: Van Boat (VB) Vien 09, VB Saint Thomas, VB Saint Jose and VB Santa Cruz. They were taken to Tarakan Naval Base while their owners underwent questioning*

Ade said that currently, several foreign ships were awaiting court rulings on charges of illegal fishing in Indonesia waters.

*The ships included two Thai boats caught in Natuna waters in April.*

The boats were caught by Navy corvette KRI Pattimura during its patrol and are now being held at a port in Tarempa, Anambas Islands regency.

*Meanwhile, on Thursday the Navy arrested a Vietnamese vessel also in Natuna waters close to the border between Indonesia and Malaysia. *

The ship was caught by the KRI Pattimura after the crew was unable to present their permit. Currently, the ship and its crew are being held at the Pontianak Naval Base for further investigation.

*Article 69 of Law No. 45/2009 on fisheries stipulates that vessels found guilty of illegal fishing activities would be sunk by maritime authorities.*
See more at: Hai Fa lacks legal basis to sue Susi: Police | The Jakarta Post


----------



## NarThoD

@Yorozuya
Let's get this over with

Are those illegal fishing agencies are unveiled and disbanded? *YES, The responsible person in it are under trial*. Are those internal culprit who support/backing this illegal fisheries are also investigated? *YES, Status removed, political rights removed, under trial and the judges won't easy on them. *Is there any slaves in there? *YES, there are Burmese, Vnese, and majority Indonesians itself. *What happen to the slaves after it? *They're under law's protection, receiving a lot of skill training so they didn't have to rob or steal to feed their families.* Why your govt not doing this since long time ago? *Because we're too soft on almost anything in the past, but fortunately current govt care about it and act to solve it.
*
Do it answer all your questions?

I see your comment say to us we're blind nationalist who only care about status less than its people.

Do you see *ME *bragging a lot about our own nation without facts*?*
Do you see *US *attacking and insulting other country without facts? Unless someone do it first on us and we're won't afraid to retaliate

We're just responding to a person or an ordinary civillian who act like above to us, is it wrong?

It's not like I hate you, no it's not. I'm sure you're smart person, unlike your Vietnamese friend here who keep making fun of himself and his nation

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

good point comrade. 


Btw, I read some news yesterday that on National Resurgence Day (Hari Kebangkitan Nasional) susi will sink 45 foreign illegal boats that already seized and stored until now in various place around Indonesia. 

Will be a dramatic sight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## William Hung

NarThoD said:


> @Yorozuya
> Let's get this over with
> 
> Are those illegal fishing agencies are unveiled and disbanded? *YES, The responsible person in it are under trial*. Are those internal culprit who support/backing this illegal fisheries are also investigated? *YES, Status removed, political rights removed, under trial and the judges won't easy on them. *Is there any slaves in there? *YES, there are Burmese, Vnese, and majority Indonesians itself. *What happen to the slaves after it? *They're under law's protection, receiving a lot of skill training so they didn't have to rob or steal to feed their families.* Why your govt not doing this since long time ago? *Because we're too soft on almost anything in the past, but fortunately current govt care about it and act to solve it.
> *
> Do it answer all your questions?



Thanks for posting this. Let me say something first to clarify any possible misunderstandings. I have no problem with Indonesia cracking down on illegal fishing and burning the boats. If you check the first few pages of this thread, I actually supported this hard-line policy. I'm also not denying that some good has came out of this, where slavery in Indonesian water is getting much needed attention. 

What I was questioning is the Indonesian govt's sincerity. Do they really care? my reason for asking this is why didn't your country deal with this issue, or at least talk about it, earlier? Your new govt came into power since last October correct? did they even addressed this issue in the first few months? or did they waited until some media exposed the situation. Admittedly, I've only been reading English news about Indonesia and not your local news, that's why I said I would love it if you guys prove me wrong and info me from your own native source. But from the English sources I've read so far, there were no indications that your current govt had wanted to deal with the slavery situations before it was "exposed" recently. 

In the other thread, I've provided a source from academic researchers who have shown that slavery in the fishing industry was known since the mid-1990s, alot of which involves Indonesian victims. Those fishing slavery operations in international waters are probably more widespread and worst than the ones in ASEAN waters. Foreign govt has spoken up about it but there's not much they could do since it can only be solved by the govt of the victims (mostly ASEAN countries, including Indonesia) and the govt of the perpetrators (mostly from SK and Taiwan). So since the mid-1990s until now those slavery operations still exist. But did your country spoke up about it? did your new govt spoke up and act on it when they first came into power? More importantly, have your country raised the slavery issue to countries like South Korea and Taiwan whose companies are probably doing a lot worse to your poor Indonesian victims? Again, I haven't read anything on Indonesia protesting or raising this issue to SK/TW on the diplomatic level. If you can prove me wrong, then I would genuinely be happy. It means you're the first ASEAN country to speak up against SK/TW. 

Other South East Asia countries like Thailand, VietNam, Myanmar, Cambodia, etc, also stayed silent simply because they need SK/TW more than those two countries need them. SK/TW gives them **** and they have to take it because they are too poor and need to export labor. Not to mention the fear of retaliation from TW/SK if these poor countries speak up and embarrass SK/TW (cancel investment, labor import, etc.). I was arguing that Indonesia is probably in the same boat and also turned the blind eye. So if you can prove me wrong and show me that Indonesia have indeed spoken up against SK/TW about their fishing industry enslaving poor people, I would be happy and applaud your country. If not, then I'm justified in doubting your country's sincerity in tackling this issue. If your govt really cared, they would speak up against SK and TW too right? Those two countries are the biggest perpetrators. 




> I see your comment say to us we're blind nationalist who only care about status less than its people.
> 
> Do you see *ME *bragging a lot about our own nation without facts*?*
> Do you see *US *attacking and insulting other country without facts?
> 
> We're just responding to a person or an ordinary civillian who act like above to us, is it wrong?
> 
> It's not like I hate you, no it's not. I'm sure you're smart person, unlike your Vietnamese friend here who keep making fun of himself and his nation



My comment about blind nationalism was directed at a specific member, not the whole country. Read my post again. 

She attacked those human rights NGO people that have helped the poor Indonesian victims. They were one of the first people that uncovered this slavery issue and have given them assistance, yet that Indonesian member said she hate those human rights people, etc. 

And no, I'm not smart at all. The real smart Vietnamese don't even bother go on PDF.


----------



## Nike

Yorozuya said:


> Thanks for posting this. Let me say something first to clarify any possible misunderstandings. I have no problem with Indonesia cracking down on illegal fishing and burning the boats. If you check the first few pages of this thread, I actually supported this hard-line policy. I'm also not denying that some good has came out of this, where slavery in Indonesian water is getting much needed attention.
> 
> What I was questioning is the Indonesian govt's sincerity. Do they really care? my reason for asking this is why didn't your country deal with this issue, or at least talk about it, earlier? Your new govt came into power since last October correct? did they even addressed this issue in the first few months? or did they waited until some media exposed the situation. Admittedly, I've only been reading English news about Indonesia and not your local news, that's why I said I would love it if you guys prove me wrong and info me from your own native source. But from the English sources I've read so far, there were no indications that your current govt had wanted to deal with the slavery situations before it was "exposed" recently.
> 
> In the other thread, I've provided a source from academic researchers who have shown that slavery in the fishing industry was known since the mid-1990s, alot of which involves Indonesian victims. Those fishing slavery operations in international waters are probably more widespread and worst than the ones in ASEAN waters. Foreign govt has spoken up about it but there's not much they could do since it can only be solved by the govt of the victims (mostly ASEAN countries, including Indonesia) and the govt of the perpetrators (mostly from SK and Taiwan). So since the mid-1990s until now those slavery operations still exist. But did your country spoke up about it? did your new govt spoke up and act on it when they first came into power? More importantly, have your country raised the slavery issue to countries like South Korea and Taiwan whose companies are probably doing a lot worse to your poor Indonesian victims? Again, I haven't read anything on Indonesia protesting or raising this issue to SK/TW on the diplomatic level. If you can prove me wrong, then I would genuinely be happy. It means you're the first ASEAN country to speak up against SK/TW.
> 
> Other South East Asia countries like Thailand, VietNam, Myanmar, Cambodia, etc, also stayed silent simply because they need SK/TW more than those two countries need them. SK/TW gives them **** and they have to take it because they are too poor and need to export labor. Not to mention the fear of retaliation from TW/SK if these poor countries speak up and embarrass SK/TW (cancel investment, labor import, etc.). I was arguing that Indonesia is probably in the same boat and also turned the blind eye. So if you can prove me wrong and show me that Indonesia have indeed spoken up against SK/TW about their fishing industry enslaving poor people, I would be happy and applaud your country. If not, then I'm justified in doubting your country's sincerity in tackling this issue. If your govt really cared, they would speak up against SK and TW too right? Those two countries are the biggest perpetrators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My comment about blind nationalism was directed at a specific member, not the whole country. Read my post again.
> 
> She attacked those human rights NGO people that have helped the poor Indonesian victims. They were one of the first people that uncovered this slavery issue and have given them assistance, yet that Indonesian member said she hate those human rights people, etc.
> 
> And no, I'm not smart at all. The real smart Vietnamese don't even bother go on PDF.



have a talk with mirror? speak for yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Ahhh.. welcome aboard! @yorozua. Please enjoy the discussion. I will join later.
Go take your seat and please behave


----------



## NarThoD

Yorozuya said:


> Thanks for posting this. Let me say something first to clarify any possible misunderstandings. I have no problem with Indonesia cracking down on illegal fishing and burning the boats. If you check the first few pages of this thread, I actually supported this hard-line policy. I'm also not denying that some good has came out of this, where slavery in Indonesian water is getting much needed attention.
> 
> What I was questioning is the Indonesian govt's sincerity. Do they really care? my reason for asking this is why didn't your country deal with this issue, or at least talk about it, earlier? Your new govt came into power since last October correct? did they even addressed this issue in the first few months? or did they waited until some media exposed the situation. Admittedly, I've only been reading English news about Indonesia and not your local news, that's why I said I would love it if you guys prove me wrong and info me from your own native source. But from the English sources I've read so far, there were no indications that your current govt had wanted to deal with the slavery situations before it was "exposed" recently.
> 
> In the other thread, I've provided a source from academic researchers who have shown that slavery in the fishing industry was known since the mid-1990s, alot of which involves Indonesian victims. Those fishing slavery operations in international waters are probably more widespread and worst than the ones in ASEAN waters. Foreign govt has spoken up about it but there's not much they could do since it can only be solved by the govt of the victims (mostly ASEAN countries, including Indonesia) and the govt of the perpetrators (mostly from SK and Taiwan). So since the mid-1990s until now those slavery operations still exist. But did your country spoke up about it? did your new govt spoke up and act on it when they first came into power? More importantly, have your country raised the slavery issue to countries like South Korea and Taiwan whose companies are probably doing a lot worse to your poor Indonesian victims? Again, I haven't read anything on Indonesia protesting or raising this issue to SK/TW on the diplomatic level. If you can prove me wrong, then I would genuinely be happy. It means you're the first ASEAN country to speak up against SK/TW.
> 
> Other South East Asia countries like Thailand, VietNam, Myanmar, Cambodia, etc, also stayed silent simply because they need SK/TW more than those two countries need them. SK/TW gives them **** and they have to take it because they are too poor and need to export labor. Not to mention the fear of retaliation from TW/SK if these poor countries speak up and embarrass SK/TW (cancel investment, labor import, etc.). I was arguing that Indonesia is probably in the same boat and also turned the blind eye. So if you can prove me wrong and show me that Indonesia have indeed spoken up against SK/TW about their fishing industry enslaving poor people, I would be happy and applaud your country. If not, then I'm justified in doubting your country's sincerity in tackling this issue. If your govt really cared, they would speak up against SK and TW too right? Those two countries are the biggest perpetrators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My comment about blind nationalism was directed at a specific member, not the whole country. Read my post again.
> 
> She attacked those human rights NGO people that have helped the poor Indonesian victims. They were one of the first people that uncovered this slavery issue and have given them assistance, yet that Indonesian member said she hate those human rights people, etc.
> 
> And no, I'm not smart at all. The real smart Vietnamese don't even bother go on PDF.


Could you gimme that academic researchers link? I need to read it


----------



## William Hung

madokafc said:


> have a talk with mirror? speak for yourself



I'm only replying here because NarThoD tagged me. Stop being so hateful.



NarThoD said:


> Could you gimme that academic researchers link? I need to read it



From here:

ICSF - International Collective in Support of Fishworkers | SAMUDRA | Issue No : 65 | Forced into Slavery

That site even gave the email address of the University researchers. You are free to email them to ask for updates, they will usually reply.



pr1v4t33r said:


> Ahhh.. welcome aboard! @yorozua. Please enjoy the discussion. I will join later.
> Go take your seat and please behave



I'll ask you again: open a new thread on this topic so I can join you there to discuss.

One of your compatriot has already given me a hateful reply here. There are also other stalkers who constantly follow me around to report me and I have been banned many times for simple offtopic posts.

Our topic is clearly offtopic so I request that you open that thread so I can join. I would love to learn and would only continue to reply there.

So open that thread so I can discuss there, don't disappoint me! I won't reply further in this thread cos you might see me banned next.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Yorozuya said:


> I'm only replying here because NarThoD tagged me. Stop being so hateful.
> 
> 
> 
> From here:
> 
> ICSF - International Collective in Support of Fishworkers | SAMUDRA | Issue No : 65 | Forced into Slavery
> 
> That site even gave the email address of the University researchers. You are free to email them to ask for updates, they will usually reply.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask you again: open a new thread on this topic so I can join you there to discuss.
> 
> One of your compatriot has already given me a hateful reply here. There are also other stalkers who constantly follow me around to report me and I have been banned many times for simple offtopic posts.
> 
> Our topic is clearly offtopic so I request that you open that thread so I can join. I would love to learn and would only continue to reply there.
> 
> So open that thread so I can discuss there, don't disappoint me! I won't reply further in this thread cos you might see me banned next.



since when i said i hate NGO? what i hate is human rights promoter

are human right promoter is NGO?

hell no, there is so many kind NGO in this world

human right promoter is kind of bullshit people, and full of hypocrisy just like you who twisting other people words


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia vows to end illegal fishing, slavery in its waters

*Indonesia’s new government, which came into power in October last year, is taking a very hard line with both illegal, unreported and unregulated fishing (IUU) and slavery as part of its commitment to preserving the country’s marine resources and avoiding any illegal practices within its fisheries*, according to Saut P Hutagalung, the Republic of Indonesia’s Director General for Fisheries Product Processing and Marketing at the Ministry of Marine Affairs and Fisheries (MMAF).

“Sustainability is part of the president’s vision,” Hutagalung told SeafoodSource at Seafood Expo Global. “This is not just a question of sustaining resources, this is also about how to sustain livelihoods, the fishing profession and the economies of our coastal communities.”

*Since the Southeast Asian country’s president, Joko Widodo, announced a policy to combat IUU in November, a number of steps have been taken to “break down illegal fishing,” such as running checks on the larger domestic and foreign vessels and the co-operations that exist*, said Hutagalung.

By the end of this month, MMAF will have details on the number of vessels operating in the country’s waters and the number that “need to be sent home,” and it is working closely with neighboring countries like Thailand, Vietnam and the Philippines to enable this to happen.

*Through its IUU crackdown, the Indonesian government recently discovered cases of slavery, involving some 2,257 foreign crewmembers. To date, 400 crew have been evacuated for their own safety to their home countries of Burma, Cambodia and Laos* with the help of the International Organization for Migrants (IOM) and institutes of human rights. A new legal process is underway to deal with the rest.

“This really opened our eyes. But the government has reacted very quickly to tackle the problem. *The president created two task forces on 8 April, one for combating IUU fishing, the other to handle slavery issues*, to escalate the seriousness of the problems," he said.

“Slavery shouldn’t happen anywhere, it’s against humanity and it’s totally unacceptable. Our government is very serious about ending it and IUU fishing.”

To ensure the process remains fully transparent and to alleviate concerns in the marketplace, Indonesian government officials have also approached the foreign embassies to show them “on the ground” how it is combating the situation, he said.

Indonesia vows to end illegal fishing, slavery in its waters - SeafoodSource.com

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


3 Vietnamese illegal fishing boats captured on natuna water (24/4/15)














----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



5 Thailand Illegal fishing boats captured on Pejantan Water around Karimata strait (30/4/15)







KM Sudita 14 - 115 GT - 15 crews
‎KM Sudita 5 - 113 GT - 16 crews
KM Sudita 8 - 112 GT - 11 crews
KM Jala Mitra 081 - 112 GT - 18 crews
KM Sudita 13 - 108 GT - 18 crews


Indonesian navy nabs five Thai's illegal fishing vessels

A number of five vessels of illegal fishing in Indonesian seas was successfully seized by Vessel of Indonesia (KRI) from the Indonesian Fleet Command West Region (Koarmabar). Kapitan Pattimura 371, the name of KRI, caught five fishing vessels from Thailand around Karimata Strait.

"The vessel weighs 112 tons gross was not equipped with documents and contains approximately five tons of fish along with 11 crews," said the head of the Office of Information Koarmabar Marine Lt. Col. Ariris Miftachurrahman, Friday (1/5).

The arrest occurred on Thursday (30/4), yesterday. At that time, KRI Kapitan Pattimura conducting operations in the 15th Kretya Baruna Operation under command (BKO) of RI Maritime Security Forces Fleet Command, West Region (Guskamlaarmabar). The fifth ship was transporting fish caught from the waters around the Karimata Strait and not equipped with official documents.

In the first arrest, KRI Kapitan Pattimura managed to secure around KM Sudita 8 around Pejantan Island, within 47 nautical miles from Karimata Strait. Then, KRI Kapitan Pattimura backs for search around Pejantan Island. As a result, it had found KM Jala Mitra 081 with weigh around 112 Gross Tonnes (GT) and had contain five fish mixture without official documents. KM Jala Mitra 081 were manned by about 18 people.

Two hours after the arrest of KM Mitra Jala, KRI Kapitan Pattimura seized Sudita KM 14, which was fishing with a distance of 68 nautical miles from the Karimata Strait. The foreign fishing vessels (KIA) from Thailand did not have official documents and loaded three tons of fish. KM Sudita 14 manned by about 15 people with vessel weight reached 115 GT.

Furthermore, KRI Kapitan Pattimura-371 also secured Sudita KM 5 and KM Sudita 13. Both foreign fishing vessels have a total load of 25 tons of fish and have no official documents. If KM Sudita 5 weighs 113 GT and manned by 16 crew member, KM Sudita 13 has a weight of 108 GT and accommodates 16 crew members.

From the five ships, Koarmabar arrested 76 crew members and 43 tons of fish. Ariris added, those five illegal fishing vessels will be driven to Sea Base (Lanal) Pontianak, West Kalimantan.

"For further examination, the ships will be taken to the naval base Pontianak,"

Indonesian navy nabs five Thai's illegal fishing vessels | Republika Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Yorozuya said:


> What I was questioning is the Indonesian govt's sincerity. Do they really care? my reason for asking this is why didn't your country deal with this issue, or at least talk about it, earlier? Your new govt came into power since last October correct? did they even addressed this issue in the first few months? or did they waited until some media exposed the situation. Admittedly, I've only been reading English news about Indonesia and not your local news, that's why I said I would love it if you guys prove me wrong and info me from your own native source. But from the English sources I've read so far, there were no indications that your current govt had wanted to deal with the slavery situations before it was "exposed" recently.



It's really no use to questioning the motive of Indonesian Government. What's really matter is what Indonesian Government do to answer and resolve this long overdue issue.

Before we continue further, it's critical to understand that Indonesia currently have a New Government in place after 10 years of SBY administration. A relatively peaceful admnistration with strong democratization process and had achieved fundamental economic development. By that time Indonesia already enter G20 group, and world bank announced Indonesia as the 10th largest economy in the world (based on PPP). Yet Indonesian people demand more decisive leadership with hands-on approch to solve various remaining problem in Indonesia.

The new president was inagureated on 20 Oktober 2014 and he inagurated his ministers on 27 Oktober 2014. Some of the ministrial position are new, so they have to resolve some administrative work and do some internal reorganization before they can work effectively. One ministrial position that related to this issue is Ministry of Maritime Coordinator. At that time, this ministry don't even have office to work, and don't have any employee either.

So, it's very wrong to assume that the new Government can immediately implement their policy once the president inagureted.



Yorozuya said:


> In the other thread, I've provided a source from academic researchers who have shown that slavery in the fishing industry was known since the mid-1990s, alot of which involves Indonesian victims.
> 
> Those fishing slavery operations in international waters are probably more widespread and worst than the ones in ASEAN waters. Foreign govt has spoken up about it but there's not much they could do since it can only be solved by the govt of the victims (mostly ASEAN countries, including Indonesia) and the govt of the perpetrators (mostly from SK and Taiwan). So since the mid-1990s until now those slavery operations still exist.



From this academic report, we can see that slavery issue had already plague the fishing industry in ASEAN from around 1990. Foreign Government, despide their voice to condemn the alleged slavery issue, they keep buying and enjoying the fresh supply of fish without even notifying their customer and keep enjoying the hefty profit they made. Their mouth keep condeming and eating at the same time. Hypocrisy at the highest order.

Part of why this complication could happened, was because there was no to little evidance, and no interest at the higher level of political elite that can move the resource and power to stop this evil practice. They don't really care as long as their fresh supply of fish keep coming to their table. They act all high and noble when the reality said otherwise.

For the untrained mind, they can say and argue that the foreign Government can do nothing to deal with this situation, when the reality is they have the power to push reform of the fishing industry that become their supplier. They can put BAN on this fishery industry that utilized slave worker to power up their fishing industry. Just like recent threat to BAN Thailand fishing industry from supplying EU fish market.

But why oh why, they choose to act now, when they already knew this reality tens year ago? They even already made few publication with some little evidence here and there. Why don't they put BAN on this evil fishing industry long ago? such Irony....



Yorozuya said:


> But did your country spoke up about it? did your new govt spoke up and act on it when they first came into power? More importantly, have your country raised the slavery issue to countries like South Korea and Taiwan whose companies are probably doing a lot worse to your poor Indonesian victims? Again, I haven't read anything on Indonesia protesting or raising this issue to SK/TW on the diplomatic level. If you can prove me wrong, then I would genuinely be happy. It means you're the first ASEAN country to speak up against SK/TW.



What use is words, when we are already seeing stern action being shown today by current Indonesian Government to tackle this issue. What use is few publication if that can't even made EU to put BAN on Thailand or Vietnam, or other fishing industry in ASEAN for utilizing slave worker in their fishery industry since 1990? Maybe, that can give such a good feeling because you already voice your concern, but that won't bring you anywhere. Words won't bring you anywhere. But stern action bring you somewhere. Bring you closer your destination. bring you closer to your goals.

Once the new Indonesian Government with the new maritime vision show some tough act toward illegal fishing practice on Indonesian water, all the silenced and covered evil reality once again resurfaced and gaining forceful momentum. Why, because it's backed and supported by the political will of the highest order. By the president and the ministry themselves. They have resource and power to stop whatever evil practice that has long entangled Indonesia, ASEAN and it's neighboor fishery industry. They have the power and they have the political will to deal with the issue.



Yorozuya said:


> Other South East Asia countries like Thailand, VietNam, Myanmar, Cambodia, etc, also stayed silent simply because they need SK/TW more than those two countries need them. SK/TW gives them **** and they have to take it because they are too poor and need to export labor. Not to mention the fear of retaliation from TW/SK if these poor countries speak up and embarrass SK/TW (cancel investment, labor import, etc.). I was arguing that Indonesia is probably in the same boat and also turned the blind eye. So if you can prove me wrong and show me that Indonesia have indeed spoken up against SK/TW about their fishing industry enslaving poor people, I would be happy and applaud your country. If not, then I'm justified in doubting your country's sincerity in tackling this issue. If your govt really cared, they would speak up against SK and TW too right? Those two countries are the biggest perpetrators.



That's because those ASEAN countries have no balls, they have no vision, thay have no resources and power to deal with the said countries. But Indonesia is the Giant of South East Asia. We are big, we are powerful, we have abundant resources, and today we have visionary leadership that will smack and slap anyone in their face if they try to disturb our national interest.

Susi: Four Poachers Hide in Taiwan | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal
Fisheries Agency hopes Indonesia will not ban Taiwan fishing boats - The China Post
NPF News Website
Taiwan hopes Indonesia will not ban Taiwanese fishing boats | Politics | FOCUS TAIWAN - CNA ENGLISH NEWS
Radio Taiwan International | News | Taiwan representative in talks with Indonesia on illegal Taiwanese fishing operations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia will not tolerate slavery in fishery sector: Minister

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, BANDUNG -- Indonesian Minister of Fisheries and Marine Resources Susi Pudjiastuti said she was strongly opposed to the slavery of crew members of ships in the fishery sector in the country.

The minister also affirmed that she was committed to taking firm measures against companies found involved in the practice.

_*"Eradicating illegal, unreported and unregulated (IUU) fishing has been the focus of our government. Since becoming a minister, I have said that IUU fishing has been used as a means to commit other crimes, including the smuggling of narcotic drugs, human trafficking and slavery,"*_ she noted, in connection with her working visit to Pangandaran district in West Java, in a press statement from her office received by Antara here on Saturday.

If Indonesia could eradicate IUU fishing, it would contribute to the eradication of other crimes, as well, she pointed out.

_*"The Ministry of Fisheries and Marine Resources will freeze the licenses of companies (involved in the crimes) and revoke them if violations of laws are proven,"*_ she emphasized.

Pudjiastuti added that her ministry would also coordinate with and ask other law enforcement agencies and government institutions concerned to help enforce the law and maintain the country's sovereignty over its sea territory.

_*"I hope the police and local governments will ensure the settlement of situations like the Benjina case. I express my appreciation to the Foreign Affairs Ministry, especially the Indonesian ambassador in Bangkok who specially monitored the development of the case in Thailand,"*_ she remarked.

Indonesia will not tolerate slavery in fishery sector: Minister - en.republika.co.id - Aktu.al

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Pusaka Benjina’s Permit Revoked

_*Maritime and Fishery Minister, Susi Pudjiastuti, finally revokes fishery business permit (SIUP) of PT Pusaka Benjina Resources allegedly conducting vessel crew slavery practice.*_

Susi is not aware with Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) intending not to revoke the SIUP of the company located in Benjina, Aru Islands, Maluku.

Susi said her office plans to revoke the SIUP of Pusaka Benjina Resources (PBR) together with the revoke of investment principal permit in BKPM. However, he regretted BKPM has not revoked the principal permit.

“Today [4/29], we have revoked the permit. We have been waiting for BKPM to revoke it together but it has not allowed it so we revoke it ourselves,” she said in front of 200 fishery overseers in Indonesia nationwide on Wednesday (4/29).

Prior to that, KKP has also revoked fishing permit (SIPI) and fish freight permit (SIKPI) of all PBR’s vessels. Anti Illegal Fishing Task Force’s data reveals that PBR has 96 fishing vessel and 5 fish freight vessels.

PBR’s SIUP revoke, she said, is based on strong evidence over the violations it has conducted related with illegal fishing and vandalism. The company operated in Benjina Island, Aru Islands, Maluku is proven to conduct slavery practice to its vessel crews.

Moreover, analysis and evaluation of Anti Illegal Fishing Task Force find several violations such as its financial flows strongly indicated to come from Thailand, the company only acting as fishery business permit middleman, vessel document forgery, fish processing unit (UPI) dysfunction, and unreported fish catch.

PBR is a fishing company with foreign investment (PMA) status. This company has started its operation in Indonesia since 2007 after replacing the ownership of Djayanti Group.

_*In BKPM, PBR is recorded as PMA from British Virgin Island not from Thailand. However, Anti Illegal Fishing Task Force believed this company is related to Thailand. Moreover, PBR vessels used to be owned by three Thai fishery companies namely Silver Sea Fishery, Thai Hong Huad, and Ocean Research Fishery.*_

Since it is owned by PBR, those Thai vessels are renamed as KM Antasena. The company has three subsidiaries namely PT Pusaka Benjina Armada, PT Pusaka Benjina Nusantara, and PT Pusaka Bahari. With PBR’s SIUP revoke, the three subsidiaries cannot be operated.

Pusaka Benjina’s Permit Revoked Nusantara Maritime News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## William Hung

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia vows to end illegal fishing, slavery in its waters
> 
> *Indonesia’s new government, which came into power in October last year, is taking a very hard line with both illegal, unreported and unregulated fishing (IUU) and slavery as part of its commitment to preserving the country’s marine resources and avoiding any illegal practices within its fisheries... *
> 
> 
> *Since the Southeast Asian country’s president, Joko Widodo, announced a policy to combat IUU in November, a number of steps have been taken to “break down illegal fishing,” such as running checks on the larger domestic and foreign vessels and the co-operations that exist*, said Hutagalung.
> ....
> 
> *Through its IUU crackdown, the Indonesian government recently discovered cases of slavery, involving some 2,257 foreign crewmembers. To date, 400 crew have been evacuated for their own safety to their home countries of Burma, Cambodia and Laos* with the help of the International Organization for Migrants (IOM) and institutes of human rights. A new legal process is underway to deal with the rest.
> 
> “This really opened our eyes. But the government has reacted very quickly to tackle the problem. *The president created two task forces on 8 April, one for combating IUU fishing, the other to handle slavery issues*, to escalate the seriousness of the problems," he said.
> 
> “Slavery shouldn’t happen anywhere, it’s against humanity and it’s totally unacceptable. Our government is very serious about ending it and IUU fishing.”



This is the kind of article that I have problem with, and it uses the same kind of argument that you and madfc have used in the other thread. Basically, the article is spinning the fishing slavery issue as a recent discovery and that "it really opened their eyes". The truth is, it was a well known issue for over a decade. Even the US State department have issued a report on it back in 2011. If your current govt genuinely didn't know about, it would just mean that they are incompetent. But mostly likely they knew about it, but turned a blind eye instead of doing something about it.

Your reply was that they have only been in power last October and couldn't deal with it immediately because they had to deal with other early administration work. But your govt announced the policy against IUU in November, so that means they've already finished enough admin tasks in order to issue out new policies by November. So why didn't they issue an anti-slavery policy together with the anti-IUU policy back in November? they didn't even mention anything about fishing slavery last year did they? so they knew about it, but ignored the issue and didn't do anything about it. Now your govt/media is trying to spin this issue as a new discovery. If they really didn't know about it before, it just means that they were incompetent because various NGO and foreign govt has issued report on it for years.

Also in this article, one of your minister said, "Slavery shouldn't happen anywhere... our govt is very serious in ending it...". So have your govt spoken up against South Korea and other countries about the enslavement of Indonesian fishery workers? Their fishing operations are global and is much bigger than the ones happening inside your EEZ. All the articles you've posted only talks about the slavery and IUU issues *inside* your EEZ. None of the articles mention anything about your govt confronting SK for the slavery issue that involves your Indonesian workers on a global scale.



pr1v4t33r said:


> It's really no use to questioning the motive of Indonesian Government. What's really matter is what Indonesian Government do to answer and resolve this long overdue issue.
> 
> Before we continue further, it's critical to understand that Indonesia currently have a New Government in place after 10 years of SBY administration. A relatively peaceful admnistration with strong democratization process and had achieved fundamental economic development. By that time Indonesia already enter G20 group, and world bank announced Indonesia as the 10th largest economy in the world (based on PPP). Yet Indonesian people demand more decisive leadership with hands-on approch to solve various remaining problem in Indonesia.
> 
> The new president was inagureated on 20 Oktober 2014 and he inagurated his ministers on 27 Oktober 2014. Some of the ministrial position are new, so they have to resolve some administrative work and do some internal reorganization before they can work effectively. One ministrial position that related to this issue is Ministry of Maritime Coordinator. At that time, this ministry don't even have office to work, and don't have any employee either.
> 
> So, it's very wrong to assume that the new Government can immediately implement their policy once the president inagureted.



Like I said above, your govt was able to implement the anti-IUU policy back in November, why didn't they also implement an anti-slavery policy back then? The least they could do was to speak up about it,but they didn't.




> From this academic report, we can see that slavery issue had already plague the fishing industry in ASEAN from around 1990. Foreign Government, despide their voice to condemn the alleged slavery issue, they keep buying and enjoying the fresh supply of fish without even notifying their customer and keep enjoying the hefty profit they made. Their mouth keep condeming and eating at the same time. Hypocrisy at the highest order.
> 
> Part of why this complication could happened, was because there was no to little evidance, and no interest at the higher level of political elite that can move the resource and power to stop this evil practice. They don't really care as long as their fresh supply of fish keep coming to their table. They act all high and noble when the reality said otherwise.
> 
> For the untrained mind, they can say and argue that the foreign Government can do nothing to deal with this situation, when the reality is they have the power to push reform of the fishing industry that become their supplier. They can put BAN on this fishery industry that utilized slave worker to power up their fishing industry. Just like recent threat to BAN Thailand fishing industry from supplying EU fish market.
> 
> But why oh why, they choose to act now, when they already knew this reality tens year ago? They even already made few publication with some little evidence here and there. Why don't they put BAN on this evil fishing industry long ago? such Irony....



I don't know why you're talking about this, I'm not here to defend foreign countries or companies. And no, they are not angels. That's why I mentioned in my previous posts that it is only up to the govt of the victims (Indonesia and other ASEAN) and the govt of the perpetrators (from mostly South Korea and Taiwan) that can solve this issue.

So my question remains... has Indonesia spoken up against SK about their fishery industry enslaving Indonesian workers in international waters and foreign EEZ?



> Part of why this complication could happened, was because there was no to little evidance,



This is simply wrong. There are plenty of evidences available. Various NGO have investigated it. Foreign govt like NZ and US have raised the issue and published reports on it. What more evidence could you possibly want? Even the South Korean govt opened their own investigation and concluded that slavery like operations and seeexual assaults are common in their fishing industry. But the SK govt allows its fishing industry to use legal loopholes to escape from punishment and continue to practice the slavery operations. That's why I've always said, it can only be solved if the Indonesian govt confront the SK govt on the issue. But I don't see them doing so, despite the tough talks.



> What use is words, when we are already seeing stern action being shown today by current Indonesian Government to tackle this issue. What use is few publication if that can't even made EU to put BAN on Thailand or Vietnam, or other fishing industry in ASEAN for utilizing slave worker in their fishery industry since 1990? Maybe, that can give such a good feeling because you already voice your concern, but that won't bring you anywhere. Words won't bring you anywhere. But stern action bring you somewhere. Bring you closer your destination. bring you closer to your goals.
> 
> Once the new Indonesian Government with the new maritime vision show some tough act toward illegal fishing practice on Indonesian water, all the silenced and covered evil reality once again resurfaced and gaining forceful momentum. Why, because it's backed and supported by the political will of the highest order. By the president and the ministry themselves. They have resource and power to stop whatever evil practice that has long entangled Indonesia, ASEAN and it's neighboor fishery industry. They have the power and they have the political will to deal with the issue.



OK those are very strong and confident words about your current govt. So tell me, have they confronted South Korea yet? Don't tell me your govt still need to do some other admin tasks.




> That's because those ASEAN countries have no balls, they have no vision, thay have no resources and power to deal with the said countries. But Indonesia is the Giant of South East Asia. We are big, we are powerful, we have abundant resources, and today we have visionary leadership that will smack and slap anyone in their face if they try to disturb our national interest.
> 
> Susi: Four Poachers Hide in Taiwan | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal
> Fisheries Agency hopes Indonesia will not ban Taiwan fishing boats - The China Post
> NPF News Website
> Taiwan hopes Indonesia will not ban Taiwanese fishing boats | Politics | FOCUS TAIWAN - CNA ENGLISH NEWS
> Radio Taiwan International | News | Taiwan representative in talks with Indonesia on illegal Taiwanese fishing operations



Again, very tough and confident words about your country. Not bad, I just hope you can back it up. You said those other ASEAN countries are weak and have no balls, no vision, etc. while Im arguing that your country is just acting the same in ignoring the issue of foreign countries like SK enslaving your poor Indonesian fishing workers. If you disagree then prove me wrong, I would be happy if a ASEAN country finally speak up against foreign countries like SK about this issue. 

I haven't read anything about your current govt doing so. Even those articles about Taiwan, it only deals with Taiwanese fishing boats poaching in your EEZ, it does not say anything about your govt raising the issue of Indonesian workers getting enslaved by Taiwanese trawlers in international waters, which are part of a much bigger operation than the ones happening inside your EEZ.



madokafc said:


> since when i said i hate NGO? what i hate is human rights promoter
> 
> are human right promoter is NGO?
> 
> hell no, there is so many kind NGO in this world
> 
> human right promoter is kind of bullshit people, and full of hypocrisy just like you who twisting other people words



NGO just means an organisation that doesn't belong to any government (Non-Governmental Organization) . So there should be no problem for me to say that you hate "human rights NGO". I didnt say you hate all NGO, I specifically said "human rights NGO".


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Navy Seizes Illegal Fishing Boats Of Malaysia And Thailand




















Fishermen Supports Foreign Access Closure to Indonesian Fisheries

The Indonesian Traditional Fishermen Union (KNTI) expressed its full support for the plan to close foreign access to the Indonesian fisheries initiated by Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti.
“The risk is too big to give up the fisheries upstream industry,” KNTI chairman Riza Damanik told _Tempo_ on Friday, April 24, 2015.

Riza said giving up the access to fisheries would shut down the employment opportunity for the people to participate in the fisheries industry. In addition, supervising foreign ships is a costly herculean task since Indonesia’s water is vast. Riza hopes that the fisheries upstream industry can be managed by Indonesia within five years ahead.

Riza also asked the government to limit foreign participation in the downstream industry. The government must also ensure that foreign companies would transfer their technology instead of employing Indonesian people and managing the resources.

Riza also expected that Susi’s initiation would be set forth in the Ministry’s strategic plan for 2015-2019 to ensure Indonesia’s fisheries growth.

Fishermen Supports Foreign Access Closure to Indonesian Fisheries | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia nabs two M’sian fishing vessels*
Shane Fuentes
| May 2, 2015
The Malaysian vessels, along with three others from Thailand, allegedly masked themselves as from Indonesia.





KUALA LUMPUR: The KRI Kapitan Pattimura, an Indonesian navy ship, on Thursday nabbed five foreign vessels for fishing in Indonesian waters close to the Indonesia-Malaysia maritime sea border. Three of the vessels detained and arrested were apparently from Thailand, the other two from Malaysia.

All of them reportedly masked themselves as Indonesian-flagged vessels but allegedly had no documents to prove their local status, according to Kompas.

The vessels have been detained since Friday at the Indonesian naval base in Pontianak, West Kalimantan. In all a total of 62 Thai and Malaysian nationals were on board the detained vessels. They are being held for further investigations.

According to initial reports from local fishermen in the waters where the five vessels were spotted by the Indonesian navy, the foreigners were trawling in the prohibited area. Although trawling today is heavily regulated in some nations, it remains the target of many protests by environmentalists. Environmental concerns related to trawling refer to two areas: the lack of selectivity and the physical damage which the trawl does to the seabed.

The Commandant of the KRI Kapitan Pattimura, Naval Lieutenant Colonel Fajar Herawan, has also confirmed that the five foreign vessels were caught fishing illegally in Indonesian waters. The suspect vessels, according to him, tried to flee towards Malaysian waters the moment that they were spotted, but their efforts proved futile when the Indonesian navy ship managed to cut off their attempt to escape. “Many types of fish, found in local waters, were on board the five vessels,” said Herawan.

Also found were many foreign flags aboard the ships. Apparently, the flags used by the detained vessels depended on which country’s waters they wanted to enter and fish illegally.

Indonesia nabs two M’sian fishing vessels | Free Malaysia Today


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Govt: Indonesia Has Opportunities to Boost Fish Exports to Europe

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Saut Hutagalung, Director General of Fishery Product Processing and Marketing of the Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries, said that Indonesia has a big opportunity to boost fish exports to the European market.

He said the opportunity came after Indonesia showed its serious commitment to fight against illegal fishing.

*"Europe has shifted its fish demand from Thailand to Indonesia,”* Saut said on Thursday.

According to Saut, European countries highly appreciate measures that the Indonesian government has made to enforce the law in the fisheries sector.

"This is what has made the demand for dish has drastically increased,” he added.

He also said countries that have turned to Indonesia for fish supply include the United States, Spain, Italy, England, Japan, and China.

*"Although American and European economies are experiencing slowdown, the demands for certain fisheries products such as marline fish and mecca remain big,”* Saut said.

Indonesia Newsstand | Govt: Indonesia Has Opportunities to Boost Fish Exports to Europe

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Region should catch slave ships

Thailand's agriculture minister, Pitipong Phuengboon Na Ayudhaya, said on April 22 that the country risked losing nearly US$1 billion a year if the European Union made good on a threat to ban fish imports from the kingdom unless it did more to halt illegal fishing.

_*Thailand has just signed an agreement with Indonesia to form a joint taskforce to control illegal fishing.*_ Activists say thousands of workers from Southeast Asia are being exploited as slave labourers in the lucrative cross-border trade. Thai companies have been linked to shadowy fishing operations in Indonesia, a bountiful hunting ground for the black-market industry.

_*Many firms are suspected of enslaving foreign fishermen, hundreds of whom were returned home earlier this month after being discovered by the Indonesian authorities, neglected on islands in the country’s remote east.*_ The use of slave labour in the fishing industry was highlighted recently after Indonesian company Pusaka Benjina Resources was accused of mistreating and abusing fishermen in eastern Indonesia. Fishermen from Cambodia, Laos, Myanmar and Thailand were among those said to have been forced to trawl. Indonesian President Joko Widodo and Thai Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha agreed to cooperate more closely during a meeting on the sidelines of a conference in Jakarta.

But it is not only an issue for Indonesia and Thailand to co-operate against the enslavement of thousands of fishermen from Southeast Asia, but also an affair for Cambodia, Laos and Myanmar as their citizens are being enslaved. It is also a concern for any country if it encounters illegal fishing in its waters.

Illegal fishing is an issue to be handled by all Southeast Asian countries, including Myanmar.

Region should catch slave ships - The Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

3 Malaysian Flag illegal Fishing Boats Captured around Karang Unarang Water, Ambalat (2/5/15)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KM Virgo, 2nd tanker ship try to smugle fuel captured (30/4/15)







3 Philippine boats captured (3/5/15)






2 Vietnamese illegal fishing boats and 1 thai illegal fishing boat captured (30/4/15 & 2/5/15)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PHL Agriculture Secretary Meets with Indonesian Minister of Maritime and Fisheries Affairs 






05 May 2015 – Philippine Agriculture Secretary Proceso Alcala met Indonesian Minister of Maritime and Fisheries Affairs Susi Pudjiastuti on April 21 in Jakarta. Secretary Alcala attended the Grow Asia Forum and World Economic Forum held in Jakarta from April 19 to 21.

The two Ministers exchanged views on sustainable and responsible fisheries management between Indonesia and Philippines. 

*The two sides agreed to form a technical working group to promote cooperation in combating illegal, unreported, and unregulated fishing practices (IUUF), addressing issues on fishing moratorium policy in Indonesia, coastal management, and sharing of marine information and data.*

Secretary Alcala and Minister Pudjiastuti agreed to work closely together to ensure robust economic partnership between the Philippines and Indonesia. 

Request Rejected

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

Will Indonesia going to acquire some old AShMs from other operators for Cheap to use against these boats?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Are u kidding? we use detonator to blow up and sink this boats. Missile is expensive. Why spend unecessary cost when we can use cheap detonator. 

We use missile to scare naval intruder, not fishing boats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Ministry Finds Serious Violations by 42 Fishing Companies


The Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry's _*anti-illegal fishing task force has completed the analysis and evaluation of 1,132 ex-foreign ships belonging to 187 companies*_ with business licenses. Based on the evaluation, the task force _*recommends that the government revoke the licenses of 42 companies for having committed serious violations.*_

_*The violations include operating non-Indonesian vessels, having almost 100 percent foreign crew, and practicing forced labor against the crew.*_

Some of the companies include PT Pusaka Benjina Resources' subsidiaries PT Pusaka Bahari, PT Pusaka Benjina Armada, and PT Pusaka Benjian Nusantara. There are also companies from the PT Dwiakarya Reksa Abadi group: PT Avona Mina Lestari, PT Aru Samudra Lestari, and PT Hansen Mina Jaya.

The task force's chief Mas Ahmad Santosa told _Tempo_ yesterday that administrative sanctions will be imposed, including the revocation of fishing license (SIPI) and fish-loading permit (SIKPI).

Minister of Maritime Susi Pudjiastuti said the office had received the recommendation to revoke said licenses. She said the ministry will also process companies that are implicated in criminal allegations. 

_*In addition to the 42 companies whose licenses could be revoked, the task force also banned 907 ex-foreign ships from sailing, as they have no warrant for operation and have been proven to turn off their vessel monitoring system (VMS).*_

Ministry Finds Serious Violations by 42 Fishing Companies | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkElf

Now this is really something also a move against reflagging. No wonder some voice already start saying JKW should change her.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Yea, today, it's not business as usual anymore. Especially in maritime and fishery sector where much highlight given by the media. illegal fishing and smugling (goods, drugs, fuel, even human trafficking) will find it harder and harder to operate in Indonesian water without taking dearly risk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

3 Illegal Fishing Boats From Vietnam & Thailand Captured with 26 crews around the SCS border (4/5/15).






KM. BV 92443 TS (100 GT) - vietnam
KM. BV 92442 TS (80 GT) - vietnam
KM. Laut 12 (163 GT). - thailand

From 1 January to 6 Mei 2015, Indonesian authority already captured 37 illegal foreign fishing vessels, Vietnam 21, Philippine 7, Thailand 5 , and Malaysia 4_._

_Masuk Perairan Indonesia, Tiga Kapal Ikan Asal Vietnam dan Thailand Ditangkap - JPNN.com_
_Kementerian Kelautan Tangkap Tiga Kapal Asing Pencuri Ikan | -bisnis- | Tempo.co_
_Kapal Vietnam dan Thailand Belum Kapok Jarah Ikan Indonesia_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fadine

An unfair action and not integrity is never a lawful action. Do not continue to brag up here anymore.


----------



## Viet

fadine said:


> An unfair action and not integrity is never a lawful action. Do not continue to brag up here anymore.


let them concentrate on such things instead on broader problems: the indo currency rupiah is in free fall, the economy shinks in the before last and last quarter, technically slipping into recession, export/import collapsing, so the consumption, government spending and investment. the only thing they hang on is their inflated GDP figure. and bragging as leader.

I read the new administration wants to implement more restrictions on economy.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

to all Indonesian member, let's pour more news on this Topic


----------



## initial_d

Viet said:


> let it concentrate on such things instead on broader problems: the indo currency rupiah is in free fall, the economy shinks in the before last and last quarter, technically slipping into recession, export/import collapsing, so the consumption, government spending and investment. the only thing they hang on is their inflated GDP figure. and bragging as leader.
> 
> I read the new administration wants to implement more restrictions on economy.


Sinking this ilegal fishing boat is our concern, the economical value in fisheries that these ilegal fishing boat stole from us is our broad concern, don't be bitter because we dont want to be dragged by vietnamese or any nation againts china in scs, we only act that benevit indonesia not other nation, oh yeah worry about yourself, we wiill mind our own business, thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

fadine said:


> An unfair action and not integrity is never a lawful action. Do not continue to brag up here anymore.



This is about as lawful as it can get. You poach here you get arrested.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia arrests two tankers*
*Titus Zheng*
08 May 2015





_ Two tankers were arrested by the Indonesian Marine Police for illegal fuel oil bunkering. Photo: PA 
_
Two tankers were arrested by the Indonesian Marine Police for illegal fuel oil bunkering off Batam and Palembang, Indonesia.

Urban Success, with IMO number 8617615, was apprehended by the Indonesian Marine Police for alleged smuggling of diesel fuel from Palembang into the outer port limit in east Singapore while underway in the Singapore Strait off Batam, Indonesia, at 21.00 local time on 25 April.

The tanker with eight crew members was intercepted with the assistance of a helicopter, then escorted and anchored off Sekupang, Batam for investigation.

Later, the investigation revealed that Urban Success carried nearly 700,000 litres of fuel oil without legal documents and port clearance. The Indonesian Marine Police has tracked the alleged smuggling for a few months through surveillance and the monitoring of vessel movement.

Meanwhile, Virgo, with IMO number 8835750, was also detained by the Indonesian Marine Police for illegal fuel oil bunkering in waters off Tanjung Kampe near Palembang, Indonesia, at 14.00 local time on 30 April. The tanker was suspected of being the supplier to Urban Success. Initial inspection showed approximately 697,000 litres of fuel oil had been transferred to Urban Success from Virgo.

The Indonesian Marine Police escorted Virgo to Sekupang, Batam, at 07.30 local time on 2 May for further investigation. Three sets of ship documents were found on board, showing that the vessel was renamed and repainted immediately after every fuel oil transferring operation. The operators of Virgo had fled before the arrest, but the authorities seized three crew members in connection with the illegal bunkering incident.

Indonesia arrests two tankers - IHS Maritime 360


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Bribery a matter of course for illegal Thai fishing ships in Indonesia*
* Aseanty Pahlevi 
May 06, 2015*





_On May 1, five illegal foreign fishing vessels from Thailand were apprehended by the Indonesian Navy. Photo: Aseanty Pahlevi_ 

A convoy of blue Thai fishing boats slowly entered the mouth of the Kapuas River near Pontianak, the capital of Indonesia's West Kalimantan province, escorted by an Indonesian warship. The boats were directed to moor at the local Navy base, about 62 nautical miles from the site of their capture. The crew were transferred to the warship. There they sat on the deck. 

A naval personnel pointed to a fisherman in a rumpled blue shirt. His name was Sam Phong, 28. He could speak a bit of Indonesian, though not fluently. Still, his words shed a bit of light on why he had so diligently been fishing illegally in Indonesian waters. 





_Sam Phong, one of the Thai fishermen arrested by the Indonesian Navy last week, sits on the deck of an Indonesian warship in West Kalimantan. Photo: Aseanty Pahlevi_ 

Phong said his employer had guaranteed safe passage for his crew. The golden ticket? "If the authorities show up, just give them some money," he explained. 

Phong and 61 other fishermen made up the five Thai vessels' crew. The ships were dragging banned trawl nets along the ocean floor in search of Indonesian fish. 

According to Phong, the vessels were small and agile so as to avoid the navy and Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry patrols. 

"There are a lot of fish here," he said. "I've already been here a year. With each catch, our fiber casks are always full. Each cask measures 200 liters, and each ship carries 40 or 50 of them." 

After reaching capacity, the five ships head toward Malaysia, where a buyer is waiting. When the transaction is completed, the crew are paid. Then they return to Indonesia and do it again. 

The boats carry three flags: Thai, Indonesian and Malaysian. They decide which to hoist based on whose territory they are in. 

Phong said he wasn't familiar with Indonesian fishing regulations. It was the captain who determined where to sail and lower the net. "I just work," Phong said. 

Informed that trawl fishing can destroy certain types of fish and damage marine ecosystems, he shrugged it off. "There are many fish in the sea," he replied. "Its limitless." 





_The crew of five illegal foreign fishing vessels are transferred to an Indonesian warship._ 

_Produced in English by Philip Jacobson._ 

*Citations: *

Aseanty Pahlevi. "Mengapa Nelayan Thailand Senang Mencuri Ikan di Perairan Indonesia? Ini Pengakuannya" _Mongabay-Indonesia._ 6 May 2015.

Read more: Bribery a matter of course for illegal Thai fishing ships in Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bribery is sooo yesterday. Today, it won't save the poacher from getting their boats blown up to pieces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Police To Name Suspects İn Forced Labor Case


_*Most suspects from joint Malaysian Thai fishing firm accused of forcing fishermen to work on remote island.*_
Indonesia's national police have announced that they will name around 20 suspects in a case involving the alleged forced labor of fishermen on a remote island, according to local media Saturday. 

Adj. SR. Comr. Arie Dharmanto, the detective division's human trafficking unit chief, told The Jakarta Post that the majority of suspects were from a joint Malaysian-Thai fishing firm -- PT Pusaka Benjina Resources – and that "more people could be involved." 

_*"There are indications of human trafficking carried out by parties from three countries -- Myanmar, Thailand, and Indonesia,"*_ Tempo.co "ed him as saying. 

Last month, Indonesia moved 319 foreign fishermen – mostly from Myanmar and Cambodia – from Benjina village on eastern Aru island, where many claimed they had been enslaved to catch seafood for international markets. 

According to the results of a government investigation, more than 1,450 crewmembers – the majority of them foreigners -- were not paid despite being forced to work extensive hours. Data from Maluku provincial police revealed that around 20-30 workers died in the Benjina each year. 

Some fishermen have testified that they were beaten, forced to work almost nonstop without clean water or proper food, paid little or nothing and prevented from going home. 

Arie also told the Post that 54 alleged victims and 10 witnesses told authorities that around 312 people had been held in isolation chambers. 

_*"According to the evidence that we have gathered, 'problematic' crew members were locked up in the isolation chambers for one week to six months with a limited supply of food and poor sanitation,"*_ he said. 

Hermanwir Martino, the fishing firm's site manager, has denied that slavery took place on the island. 

Referring to a grave of 77 fishermen allegedly from Thailand, he said last month that they had died from various causes and "not because of forced work or slavery," Metro TV reported. 

Arie explained that fishermen from Cambodia and Myanmar were offered jobs in Thailand, but upon arrival in the country, given false documents. 

"With documents as a citizen of Thailand, they were sent to Indonesia," Detik.com "ed him as saying. 

Indonesia's Capital Investment Coordination Board has revoked the firm's business license on the recommendation of Minister of Marine and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti for offences including illegal fishing, counterfeiting of documents and forced labor, Tribunnews.com reported. 

Since becoming Indonesian president last October, Joko Widodo has embarked on a campaign against such illegal fishing with authorities seizing unlicensed vessels and sometimes threatening to sink them. 

That campaign intensified in March, when hundreds of foreigners – including Thais - were discovered by authorities dumped on faraway Indonesian islands. 

The International Organization for Migration has said that there could be as many as 4,000 foreign men, many trafficked or enslaved, who are stranded on islands surrounding Benjina following a fishing moratorium called by the Indonesian Fisheries Ministry to crack down on poaching. 

In late April, Thailand and Indonesia agreed on the sidelines of an Asia-Africa meeting to set up a joint task force to tackle illegal fishing – a practice for which the European Union has issued a stern warning to Bangkok. 

Details were not publicly revealed, but Thai government spokesman Yongyuth Malayarp told the Bangkok Post that a memorandum of understanding should soon be signed. 

Over 250 Thais have since been repatriated under a joint agreement between the two countries. 

Indonesia has some of the world's richest fishing grounds, and the government estimates billions of dollars in seafood are stolen from its waters by foreign crews every year.

Indonesian Police To Name Suspects İn Forced Labor Case

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Vietnam supa powa wannabe talking, meh, a country who still facing mud talking big


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*5 Thais, 2 Indonesians arrested, accused of human trafficking in seafood slavery case*
Published May 12, 2015
Associated Press




_FILE - In this April 3, 2015 file photo, rescued Burmese fishermen raise their hands as they are asked who among them wants to go home at the compound of Pusaka Benjina Resources fishing company in Benjina, Aru Islands, Indonesia. Two Indonesians and five Thais were arrested on charges of human trafficking connected with slavery in the seafood industry, Indonesian police said Tuesday, May 12. They were the first suspects taken into custody since the case was revealed by The Associated Press in a report two months ago. The arrests were made Monday and late Friday in the remote island village of Benjina, said Lt. Col. Arie Dharmanto, National Police anti-trafficking unit chief. (AP Photo/Dita Alangkara, File) (The Associated Press)_

JAKARTA, Indonesia – Lt. Col. Arie Dharmanto, Indonesia's National Police anti-trafficking unit chief, says two Indonesians and five Thai nationals have been arrested and accused of human trafficking connected with slavery in the seafood industry.

Dharmanto said Tuesday that the arrests were made Monday and Friday in the remote island village of Benjina. Five Thai boat captains and two Indonesian employees at Pusaska Benjina Resources, one of the largest fishing firms in eastern Indonesia, were taken into custody.

The arrests come after The Associated Press earlier this year reported on slave-caught seafood shipped from Benjina to Thailand where it can be exported and enter the supply chains of some of America's biggest food retailers.

If prosecuted, the men face jail sentences of up to 15 years and fines as high as $46,000.

5 Thais, 2 Indonesians arrested, accused of human trafficking in seafood slavery case | Fox News


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*National scene: Susi refuses 
to resign *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Fri, May 15 2015, 6:13 AM
National News






Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti claimed that she had been offered Rp 5 trillion (US$383 million) to step down from her post.

Susi claimed that the individual who offered her the payment could be involved in illegal fishing activities.

“It’s illegal fishing. Do you think companies are not owned by people?” Susi told reporters at the State Palace on Wednesday as quoted by _tribunnews.com._

Later through her verified Twitter account _@susipudjiastuti,_ Susi said that she would not resign from her position.

“For a number of businesspeople, being a minister is not honorable. It is just another government position,” she said via Twitter on Thursday.

*Susi has sparked controversy through her policies, especially the extension of a moratorium on permit issuances for foreign fishing trawlers and the banning of unsustainable fishing instruments such as cantrang (trawl), which has been blamed for damage to coral reefs and the seabed ecosystem.*

A public opinion poll conducted by the Indonesian Survey Institute (LSI) in January revealed that 61 percent of the respondents considered Susi one of the best-performing ministers.

See more at: National scene: Susi refuses to resign | The Jakarta Post


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jokowi orders sinking of 30 foreign boats 

Indonesia intends to immediately destroy 30 foreign fishing vessels caught fishing illegally in its waters.

*"Soon, we will sink around 30 vessels,"* President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo said before a group of singers and song writers at the Presidential Palace on Monday.

more : _Jokowi orders sinking of 30 foreign boats | The Jakarta Post_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia sinking 40 more illegal fishing boats tomorrow

While many of the ministers in President Joko Widodo’s cabinet are in danger of being shuffled out due to bad performance reviews by the public, one minister the people definitely approve of is Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti. Susi’s popularity is attributable to many things, but the number one reason would have to her hardline approach to illegal foreign fishing boats, which she has dramatically handled by sinking many of the offending vessels. 

So obviously, more boats are going to get sunk. In fact, the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries, working together with the Navy, is planning to sink 40 more illegal fishing boats tomorrow, which just happens to also be National Awakening Day.

_*"The plan for May 20 is that the ministry will sink 18 ships and the Navy will sink 22 ships,"*_ said Asep Burhanuddin, the Director General of Marine Resources and Fisheries, as quoted by BeritaSatu. 

more : _​Indonesia sinking 40 more illegal fishing boats tomorrow | Coconuts Jakarta_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## biendong

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti claimed that she had been offered Rp 5 trillion (US$383 million) to step down from her post.
> 
> Susi claimed that the individual who offered her the payment could be involved in illegal fishing activities.



This is true reason why others can go to your sea to fishing there.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

biendong said:


> This is true reason why others can go to your sea to fishing there.




That's the old days. Today, you'll see illegal boats getting blown up, for good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## biendong

pr1v4t33r said:


> That's the old days. Today, you'll see illegal boats getting blown up, for good.



poor fishermen ! 

they could been don't know where is your EZZ. your coast guards has to do necessary warning them before, better than to sink their boats.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

We hope so. With all the publicity around our effort to crack down illegal fishing practice in the last few months, we do hope everyone take notice and take note about the risk involve for fishing illegaly inside Indonesian water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Ah the pile of trashes is commenting again, no bother keep going lad Sink them all and feel good about it


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> What's up with all this wahabi terrorist rant? Are you sure commenting the right topic?



just made a report, this cretin is not worth of your comment


----------



## pr1v4t33r

ok, cheers.

Man, the number keep increasing with each passing hour... Tomorrow will be a historic day if this execution pushed through.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Indonesia to sink 41 boats, including Malaysian-owned vessels, caught fishing illegally 

JAKARTA: Indonesia's navy and its maritime affairs and fisheries ministry is scheduled to sink 41 vessels caught fishing illegally in its waters on Wednesday, following court decisions declaring them guilty of poaching.

"All of the 41 boats will be sunk on May 20 at 10am. The boats originated from Thailand, Vietnam, China, Malaysia and the Philippines," said the ministry's director general for maritime and fisheries resources surveillance Asep Burhanuddin.

The ministry, according to Asep, will sink 19 boats while the navy will handle the rest.

more: _Indonesia to sink 41 boats, including Malaysian-owned vessels, caught fishing illegally - Nation | The Star Online_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

Indonesian Muslim always use killing innocent citizens, sinking fishing-boats to show their strength.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

biendong said:


> poor fishermen !
> 
> they could been don't know where is your EZZ. your coast guards has to do necessary warning them before, better than to sink their boats.



There's a thing called GPS. You probably never heard of it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Place Of Space said:


> Indonesian Muslim always use killing innocent citizens, sinking fishing-boats to show their strength.


In their EZZ sea, following their laws ... no wrong there, as same as inside China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Reashot Xigwin said:


> There's a thing called GPS. You probably never heard of it?



no they still using star constellation to navigate the ocean


----------



## pr1v4t33r

41 illegal fishing boats destroyed (20/05/2015).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

instead of blowing up the boats, the Indonesian government should sell the boats back to the illegal fisherman for 4x the price. Vietnamese should pay more.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jlaw said:


> instead of blowing up the boats, the Indonesian government should sell the boats back to the illegal fisherman for 4x the price. Vietnamese should pay more.



This idea would be good in theory, and that was pretty much what we did in the past before the new president elected. But in practice, this open up corruption gap that heavily corrupting our law enforcer. The boats owner will try to bribe our sea patrol officers, prosecutors and judges to avoid being captured or try to reduce the fine and they would poach again illegaly in no time.

By destroying their boats, illegal poacher will suffer financial blow that won't be easily forgotten. In fact they risk to go bankrupt if they insist to keep fishing illegaly and captured. This lesson will also provide deterrent effect for other to not conducting illegal activity in our water.


----------



## biendong

Jlaw said:


> instead of blowing up the boats, the Indonesian government should sell the boats back to the illegal fisherman for 4x the price. Vietnamese should pay more.



*Indonesia sinks 41 illegal fishing boats, including one from China*

*




*

JAKARTA — Indonesia yesterday sank a large Chinese vessel as well as 40 other foreign boats that had been caught fishing illegally in the country’s waters, a move likely to spark a strong reaction from Beijing and other regional capitals.

The 300 gross tonne Chinese vessel was destroyed with a low-explosive device on its hull in West Kalimantan, said Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti.

“This is not a show of force. This is just merely (us) enforcing our laws,” Ms Susi was quoted as saying by The Jakarta Post.

The Gui Xei Yu 12661 is the first Chinese boat to be sunk since Indonesian President Joko Widodo declared war on illegal foreign fishing boats last December.

The Indonesian Navy detained Gui Xei Yu in 2009 after it was caught fishing near the South China Sea, a hotly disputed area involving China and South-east Asian nations such as Malaysia and Vietnam.

Besides the Chinese ship, the authorities also destroyed 40 other vessels in different places across the country. They included five boats from Vietnam, two boats from Thailand and 11 from the Philippines, The Post reported.

Shortly after assuming office last October, Mr Widodo launched a campaign to protect Indonesia’s maritime resources and domestic fishing industry, which loses billions of dollars in revenues to illegal fishing each year. He has also pledged to transform Indonesia into a maritime power and, in December last year, orchestrated a much-publicised sinking of three empty Vietnamese vessels.

Dozens of foreign vessels from Malaysia, Thailand, Vietnam, Papua New Guinea and the Philippines have been sunk in recent months.

Ms Susi yesterday hailed the latest sinking of the 41 fishing boats, saying it was part of the government’s efforts to protect Indonesia’s maritime resources.

“The action was taken after legal proceedings for the foreign vessels were completed,” she said.

*why Indonesian members are silent about this chinese boat ?*


----------



## Nike

because no need to boastful about that


----------



## pr1v4t33r

biendong said:


> *why Indonesian members are silent about this chinese boat ?*



Nothing againts the chinese, we are againts illegal fishing activities in our water. By the way, Chinese government will bann fishng activity for 3 months in SCS. What will Vietnamese government do about this policy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

biendong said:


> *why Indonesian members are silent about this chinese boat ?*



We already did. Check earlier page.


----------



## biendong

madokafc said:


> because no need to boastful about that







Reashot Xigwin said:


> We already did. Check earlier page.



I checked. It didn't mentioned about Chinese boat. 



pr1v4t33r said:


> ok, cheers.
> 
> Man, the number keep increasing with each passing hour... Tomorrow will be a historic day if this execution pushed through.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Indonesia to sink 41 boats, including Malaysian-owned vessels, caught fishing illegally
> 
> JAKARTA: Indonesia's navy and its maritime affairs and fisheries ministry is scheduled to sink 41 vessels caught fishing illegally in its waters on Wednesday, following court decisions declaring them guilty of poaching.
> 
> "All of the 41 boats will be sunk on May 20 at 10am. The boats originated from Thailand, Vietnam, China, Malaysia and the Philippines," said the ministry's director general for maritime and fisheries resources surveillance Asep Burhanuddin.
> 
> The ministry, according to Asep, will sink 19 boats while the navy will handle the rest.
> 
> more: _Indonesia to sink 41 boats, including Malaysian-owned vessels, caught fishing illegally - Nation | The Star Online_





pr1v4t33r said:


> Nothing againts the chinese, we are againts illegal fishing activities in our water. By the way, Chinese government will bann fishng activity for 3 months in SCS. What will Vietnamese government do about this policy?



Viet govt has protested such illegal ban of China. our fishermen will continue do their job in EZZ of Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

biendong said:


> I checked. It didn't mentioned about Chinese boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viet govt has protested such illegal ban of China. our fishermen will continue do their job in EZZ of Vietnam.



Hey, Viet guy, this three months are the key period per year for all fishes to grow and reproduce. Follow the natural rules, come 3 months later, rob or steal, okay? please, ! otherwise, the fishing resource will be ruined year after year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Good policy for the fish. Meanwhile there will be scarcity for fish products in the market that maybe Indonesia can provide to the world market. Win win for Indonesia and for the fish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## biendong

Place Of Space said:


> Hey, Viet guy, this three months are the key period per year for all fishes to grow and reproduce. Follow the natural rules, come 3 months later, rob or steal, okay? please, ! otherwise, the fishing resource will be ruined year after year.



This is political, provocative tactic of China. This ban applied to China's EZZ besed on UNCLOS. China doesn't have right over EZZ of Paracel and Spratly which belong to Vietnam.

Ban of China is meaningless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## biendong

*Beijing voices concern after Indonesia sinks Chinese boat*
Indonesia has sunk 41 impounded foreign fishing vessels at several sites, including a large Chinese ship detained in 2009 for fishing in Indonesia's exclusive economic zone in the South China Sea.

*POSTED:* 21 May 2015 21:02
JAKARTA: Beijing expressed concern on Thursday (May 21) after Indonesia destroyed 41 impounded foreign vessels including a Chinese boat, as the world's biggest archipelago nation ramps up efforts to stop illegal fishing in its waters.

Indonesia sank the empty fishing vessels at several sites on Wednesday, local media reported, including a large Chinese ship detained in 2009 for fishing in Indonesia's exclusive economic zone in the South China Sea.

Boats from Vietnam, Thailand and the Philippines which had been caught fishing illegally in Indonesian waters were also sunk, with some blown up using dynamite.

Indonesian President Joko Widodo launched the campaign to clamp down on illegal fishing soon after taking office in October and several foreign trawlers had already been sunk, but it was the first time a Chinese boat was targeted.

Jakarta had been accused in the past of turning a blind eye to illegal Chinese fishing activities in Indonesian waters, not wanting to anger its vastly more powerful trading partner. However, Beijing was unhappy at the move.

*"China is gravely concerned about relevant reports, and is asking the Indonesian side to make clarifications," *foreign ministry spokesman Hong Lei told reporters.

"We hope that the Indonesian side can press ahead with fishery cooperation in a constructive manner and safeguard the legitimate rights and interests of Chinese companies."

Indonesia does not have overlapping territorial claims with Beijing in the hotly contested South China Sea, home to vital shipping lanes and believed to be rich in oil and gas, unlike several other Asian nations.

But Jakarta has objected to China's nine-dash line - the demarcation Beijing uses on maps to demonstrate its claim to almost the whole of the sea - as it overlaps with Indonesia's exclusive economic zone around Natuna, a string of islands rich in fishing stocks on the far northwest fringe of the archipelago.

Indonesia has defended its policy of seizing and destroying illegal fishing boats and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti told The Jakarta Post newspaper that sinking vessels was for "the welfare of our fishermen".

Widodo has said illegal fishing costs Southeast Asia's biggest economy billions of dollars in lost revenues every year. He hopes that increased earnings from fishing can boost economic growth, which has sunk to a five-year low.

Authorities also say foreigners illegally fishing in Indonesia are partly responsible for massive damage to the environment due to the widespread use of explosives and cyanide.

- AFP/al

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakarta view Beijing as friend and partner for development in Indonesia. Jakarta also respect Beijing concern over this issue, and most likely will send government representative to inform the situation and discuss this in friendly manner. We will talk over this issue at the dining table with smile.


----------



## biendong

pr1v4t33r said:


> Jakarta view Beijing as friend and partner for development in Indonesia. Jakarta also respect Beijing concern over this issue, and most likely will send government representative to inform the situation and discuss this in friendly manner.



only Hua chinese in indonesia think like that. Indonesia can sink chinese boats too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

biendong said:


> only Hua chinese in indonesia think like that. Indonesia can sink chinese boats too.




Indonesia can and will uphold the law to protect our national interest. We will continue to sink all the illegal fishing boat and punish smuggling practice that happen within our water without discrimination. We have no problem with China, and any nation in the region, what we fight is the illegal practice that violate indonesia's law.

Why bring hua chinese into this? I'm a javanese. But as a big and mature nation, we will of course discuss this issue with any concerning nation in a friendly manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Another illegal fishing boat from Thailand captured in Belawan, North Sumatra (21/05/2015)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

biendong said:


> only Hua chinese in indonesia think like that. Indonesia can sink chinese boats too.


let them bro. let them continue concentrating on illegal fishing and drug abuse issues. they want to show outsiders they are tough to please domestic sentiment. the economy shrinks, the currency sinks. but the new government does not care. with sinking prices of commodities, they soon run out of money. Australia cuts support, so many other countries. the chinese are smart. they continue exploiting the situation and make them to economic slaves. I bet indo will increase exporting domestic helpers to other countries to get money.

the chinese laugh
Indonesia needs action not talk from Joko Widodo | South China Morning Post

so the Australians
Australia Just Cut Aid To Indonesia By A Massive 40%

the currency collapses

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Yea, let Indonesia implement our own maritime policy. Critics will be heard and reviewed, but will not stop the effort to strengthen our maritime economy, culture and security.

When critics can only see the flashy point, this policy actually made to save and develop $B30 economic potential in Indonesia's maritime sector. With 2/3 of Indonesia's territory consist of water, it's only logical that Indonesia addressing this matter seriously. And our regional neighbor will realize that we are dead serious when things get blown up.

Does Indonesia, a member in G20, 16 largest economy in the world, democratic, stable with positive economic outlook, one of the best performing emerging market in the world, the largest economy in ASEAN, really need aid?

Since we are still developing, i would say that Indonesia still need help from other friendly developed nations to achieve better performance in many sector, but we are NOT begging it. We accept help and friendship, but we will not be bossed around and be told what to do. Our country, our policy.

Indonesia don't care about Australian aid, but Indonesia do care about our friendship and bilateral relation. 40% from $M500 is a small change for Indonesia, our GDP alone is close to $B900.

When critics bet on Indonesia downfall, i personally believe Indonesia will achieve a great success in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Viet said:


> let them bro. let them continue concentrating on illegal fishing and drug abuse issues. they want to show outsiders they are tough to please domestic sentiment. the economy shrinks, the currency sinks. but the new government does not care. with sinking prices of commodities, they soon run out of money. Australia cuts support, so many other countries. the chinese are smart. they continue exploiting the situation and make them to economic slaves. I bet indo will increase exporting domestic helpers to other countries to get money.
> 
> the chinese laugh
> Indonesia needs action not talk from Joko Widodo | South China Morning Post
> 
> so the Australians
> Australia Just Cut Aid To Indonesia By A Massive 40%
> 
> the currency collapses
> View attachment 224442



You just jealous that we did more to protect our territory than you did yours. How many illegal Chinese fishermen did you caught? I'm gonna guess zero.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

i bet zero action big talks is Vietnam best policy today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## biendong

Reashot Xigwin said:


> You just jealous that we did more to protect our territory than you did yours. How many illegal Chinese fishermen did you caught? I'm gonna guess zero.



we got three boat recently and we deported them back to China. They are poor people, no needed to sink such boats.

Áp tải 3 tàu cá Trung Quốc ra khỏi Vịnh Bắc Bộ


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Reashot Xigwin said:


> You just jealous that we did more to protect our territory than you did yours. How many illegal Chinese fishermen did you caught? I'm gonna guess zero.



I think they are getting nervous since China will start implementing fishing ban in SCS. They can't fish without facing china's patrol for 3 months in SCS, and will be captured if they enter Indonesian water.




biendong said:


> we got three boat recently and we deported them back to China. They are poor people, no needed to sink such boats.



The fisherman maybe poor, but they are usually just worker, not the boat owner. We can deport the fisherman, but the boats must not be used again to conduct illegal fishing activity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

61 warships secure western parts of Indonesia 







_*Sixty-one warships have been deployed to secure Indonesia’s maritime territory in the western parts of the country*_, Navy chief of staff Adm. Ade Supandi has said.

The deployment of the warships is also aimed at protecting local fishermen against the threat of illegal fishing by foreign fishermen.

_*"The maritime territory around Riau Islands is among those that we will secure,"*_ he said in Tanjungpinang on Monday as quoted by Antara news agency.

Ade said the focus on waters around Riau Islands and other western regions was a result of rampant poaching by foreign fishing vessels.

Supandi has advised local fishermen not to worry about threats from foreign fishermen. If foreign fishermen threatened the livelihoods of local fishermen, the Navy would do its utmost to chase and capture them.

_*"If foreign parties chase our fishermen, we will chase them back and catch them,"*_ he remarked after a brief meeting with Riau Islands Governor HM Sani.

On the same occasion Supandi warned local fishermen against poaching in the territorial waters of neighboring countries and to remain within Indonesian waters.

He also said they were not permitted to trawl for catch fish. _*"They must possess fishing permits,"*_ he added.

_61 warships secure western parts of Indonesia | The Jakarta Post_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

pr1v4t33r said:


> I think they are getting nervous since China will start implementing fishing ban in SCS. They can't fish without facing china's patrol for 3 months in SCS, and will be captured if they enter Indonesian water.


we don´t care of whatever chinese say and announce. it is a "worthless decision". check the news dude.
Vietnam opposes Chinese fishing ban in disputed sea| Reuters


pr1v4t33r said:


> The fisherman maybe poor, but they are usually just worker, not the boat owner. We can deport the fisherman, but the boats must not be used again to conduct illegal fishing activity.


you do as if illegal fishing is the only thing now you care.


----------



## Nike

Viet said:


> we don´t care of whatever chinese say and announce. it is a "worthless decision". check the news dude.
> Vietnam opposes Chinese fishing ban in disputed sea| Reuters
> 
> *you do as if illegal fishing is the only thing now you care.*



this thread is all about war against illegal fishing in Indonesia, don't like it you can go out and made another thread suit to your ego


----------



## pr1v4t33r

What interesting to see in the near future is how China will implement and enforce their policy on fishing ban in SCS. Will they confiscating fisherman boats that continue operating within sea area claimed by China? And what the response from vietnamese government if such insident happen to their fisherman? Will things get blown up?

Hard to predict, since both side have a bad view toward each other. If not handled carefully, the sentiment can spread wildly and result in violent demonstration that attack chinese citizen in vietnam.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


People trafficking has become world's second biggest illegal market after drugs






Then there are men tricked and/or sold into slavery, like the 550 young men and boys, many from Cambodia and Myanmar, recently rescued from locked cages on an isolated Indonesian island. Some of them had been forced for years to work on fishing trawlers, under fear of death, for up to 22 hours a day. Here they are only several weeks ago, responding to their rescuers' question of whether they want to go home.

*more*: _People trafficking has become world's second biggest illegal market after drugs_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Minister Susi says fights against illegal fishing to continue 

Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti reiterated on Thursday that the government would continue its stern action against illegal fishing by foreign vessels on Indonesian waters.

“Thousands of vessels fish illegally [on Indonesian waters],” Susi told a number of ambassadors at the International Relations/Donors Meeting in Jakarta on Thursday.

She promised to work faster by coordinating and disseminating information to the relevant embassies in the event that fishing vessels from their respective countries were arrested for fishing illegally.

Previously, Susi insisted that relevant authorities would be instructed to immediately sink any foreign fishing vessels caught poaching on Indonesian waters.

_Minister Susi says fights against illegal fishing to continue | The Jakarta Post_
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Indonesia To Maintain Tough Measure Against Illegal Fishing

Marine and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti told foreign ambassadors that Indonesia will continue applying tough measure against illegal fishing in the country's waters.

"There are thousands of foreign fishing vessels operating illegally in Indonesian waters," Susi said at a meeting on 'International Relations/Donors Meeting' here on Thursday.

*She said she did not want to go back to the days when the fishing ships of thieves were handed over back to the thieves *through auctions held on order from the court of law.

She said she would pass information to the embassy of a country if the authorities caught or sank fishing vessels from the related country for illegally operating in Indonesian waters.

She said she is after the corporations financing the illegal operations not after individuals.

Secretary general of the People's Coalition of Fishery Justice, Abdul Halim said the fishery law has often been implemented against individuals in the sea while the corporations which finance the illegal operations are safe from the law.

Earlier, Susi said the government will sink fishing ships found illegally operating in Indonesian waters.

She said the measure is allowed by the fishery law without going through the process at court of law.

The maritime authorities would bring the crew of the ship to safety before their ship was exploded and sank, she said.

She said she chose the measure as the court's decisions have often been disappointing to the maritime authorities, who have worked hard to bring the suspects and the ships to court.

_Indonesia To Maintain Tough Measure Against Illegal Fishing - Antara News Bali_
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 A New Hotline—Over Illegal Fishing? 

JAKARTA, Indonesia – Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti says an information hotline could provide better, faster information to countries in the region about its plans to sink foreign-flagged boats found operating illegally in the country’s vast waters.

more: _A New Hotline—Over Illegal Fishing? - Indonesia Real Time - WSJ_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Philippine Fishing Vessel Seized in Indonesian Waters





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Cambodia rescues another 199 trafficked laborers from Thai fishing boats in Indonesia 

Cambodia has saved another 199 Cambodian people, who were trafficked to work as illegal fishermen in Indonesia, Koy Kuong, spokesman for the Cambodian Ministry of Foreign Affairs, said Friday.

_*"With the cooperation from the Indonesian authorities, the Cambodian Embassy (to Indonesia) has rescued 199 Cambodian laborers from Thai fishing vessels in the Indonesian island of Ambon,"*_ he said in a news statement.

The group will return to Cambodia in late June, said he.

On Wednesday, the spokesman said that another group of 59 Cambodian trafficked workers, who were also rescued from fishing boats in Indonesia, will arrive in Cambodia this week and next week.

Trafficked fishermen are frequently forced to work long hours and physically and psychologically abused. They are often unpaid and forced to serve on voyages for months or even years.

_Cambodia rescues another 199 trafficked laborers from Thai fishing boats in Indonesia - China.org.cn_
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Palau to Burn Vietnamese Fishing Vessels to Deter Future IUU Activities






_*The leadership of the Republic of Palau has agreed to burn three wooden Vietnamese fishing vessels in its possession while documenting the event for the international media to deter future illegal fishing activities in the country’s exclusive economic zone (EEZ).*_

President Remengesau disclosed that members of the Olbiil Era Kelulau and his office during the last leadership meeting agreed that the latest batch of Vietnamese vessels would be burned at sea.

_*The event, as agreed, would also be documented and shared to the international media.*_
There are five Vietnamese boats currently under Palau’s custody including over 60 Vietnamese national detained at the Marine Law Enforcement (MLE) building in Malakal.

MLE Chief Tutii expressed the need to expedite deportation process in light of MLE’s facilities, which are not suitable for holding a large amount of detainees at one time.

Three captains will be prosecuted while the two remaining captains will captain two of the vessels, which will be stripped down except for essential provisions and food. The two vessels and her passengers will be escorted out of Palau’s EEZ.

No announcement has been made on when the government plans to conduct the vessel burning event. However since fuel and oil will be drained, the environmental impacts will be minimum.

_Palau to Burn Vietnamese Fishing Vessels to Deter Future IUU Activities | Oceania Television Network_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Urges Joint Patrols With China in South China Sea






_*Countries with competing territorial claims in the South China Sea -- including China -- should carry out joint “peace patrols” there to reduce the risk of conflict, Indonesia’s defense minister said.*_

Senior U.S. military officials have recently urged Southeast Asian countries to jointly patrol the waters as it seeks to reassure its allies it will back them against China’s assertions to about four-fifths of the sea. But they haven’t mentioned China as a potential participant.

The proposed patrols would send a message that no single country should “build up strength or threaten anyone” in the waters, minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said in an interview on Saturday on the sidelines of a regional meeting of defense ministers and military chiefs in Singapore.

Parts of the waters are also claimed by Vietnam, Taiwan, Brunei, the Philippines and Malaysia. Over the last 18 months, China has accelerated reclamation work on reefs, raising alarms regionally and in the U.S., which in turn has stepped up its aerial and sea patrols of the area.

Indonesia has long said it is a neutral party in the disputes, even as waters off its Natuna archipelago -- an area rich in natural gas -- appear to overlap slightly with China’s claims.

Asked whether he whether he thought China had designs on the Natuna islands, Ryacudu said “not yet” and added China had no right over them. “We have history there,” he said.

Joint patrols in the waters would be hard to implement, even assuming countries agree to the idea. The 10-nation Association of Southeast Asian Nations and China have been working toward a “code of conduct” for the waters for more than a decade without major progress.

Not Impossible
Still, Malaysia’s Defence Minister Hishammuddin Hussein said joint patrols with China were “not an impossibility.”

“China has more to lose if the region is unstable,” he told reporters on the sidelines of the Singapore forum. Patrols by more than one country have been very effective in other areas, like curbing piracy in the Malacca Strait, he said.

In his speech earlier to the Shangri-La dialogue, Hishammuddin urged Southeast Asian nations to reach a code of conduct for the disputed waters soon.

“If we’re not careful it could certainly escalate into one of the deadliest conflicts of our time,” he said.

Addressing the forum on Saturday, Japanese Defense Minister Gen Nakatani proposed the broader use of common rules for behavior at sea and in the air in the region, particularly the deployment of a system known as CUES -- Code for Unplanned Encounters at Sea. He also proposed greater cooperation on surveillance and intelligence with Southeast Asian nations.

Territorial Sensitivities
“In principle I think everyone would agree,” Singapore Defense Minister Ng Eng Hen told reporters in response. “How it’s done and at what pace, we’ll leave it to the various fora.”

A challenge for countries in the region is to find a way to conduct joint maritime surveillance without impinging on territorial sensitivities, Philippine Vice Admiral Alexander Lopez, head of the country’s western command, said during a panel session. He advocates the development of a version of CUES for coastguards in the region.

“If history is a guide, previous efforts at countering threats and challenges from a joint and multinational level have not been very encouraging,” he said. “Particularly for Southeast Asia, previous maritime security initiatives have been weighed down by sovereignty issues, cooperation rigidity, burden sharing issues and capacity sharing issues.”

Islamic State
Ryacudu, a former army chief of staff, also said Indonesia’s military should play a greater role in tackling Islamist extremists, particularly the threat posed by Islamic State.

Between 200 and 500 Indonesians are believed to have joined the group in the Middle East, giving them new skills they could use if they return. Supporters at home might heed IS calls for violence in its name.

Ryacudu said the military’s extensive network of command posts right down to the village level should be the “eyes and ears” of the state in tracking down suspects.

“If events are disturbing the people, then it’s a police issue,” he said. “But if they disturb the state, then the military should be involved.”

The remarks appear to indicate a growing assertiveness by the military under President Joko Widodo, who is known as Jokowi. The military had a large political and internal security role under former dictator Suharto, but withdrew after his regime collapsed amid pro-democracy protests in 1998.

The police force has led the campaign against extremism for the past 15 years, winning praise internationally for its efforts.

Carter Warns China on Sea Tensions While Urging Conduct Code U.S.-China Competition in Asia Brings Risk, Singapore’s Lee Says

_Indonesia Urges Joint Patrols With China in South China Sea - Bloomberg Business_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



52 Filipinos caught fishing illegally in Indonesia arriving






DAVAO CITY – Fifty-two Filipino fishers repatriated by Indonesian authorities for illegal fishing in Indonesian waters will arrive at the Eastern Mindanao Command (Eastmincom) headquarters here on Tuesday, June 2, for turnover to Philippine authorities.

Captain Alberto Caber, Eastmincom spokesperson, said Indonesian authorities apprehended the Filipino fishers, aged 19-50, in April this year after they allegedly encroached in Indonesian waters to fish.

Caber said the fishers would arrive at the Eastmincom aboard the BRP Cebu from Indonesia for a formal turnover ceremony attended by immigration and quarantine officials and the Department of Social Welfare and Services.

“Most of their fishing boats were already destroyed by Indonesian authorities,” Caber said.

_52 Filipinos caught fishing illegally in Indonesia arriving | Inquirer Global Nation_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Two small Malaysian fishing boats seized in Riau (2/6/15)






PEKANBARU -- Two Malaysian fishing boats were seized by the marine police on Tuesday for fishing illegally in the waters of Bengkalis district in Sumatra's Riau province.

Director of the Marine Police Directorate of the Riau Police Command Senior Commissioner Denny Pudjianto SIK told Antara here that the two boats were caught at around 7:00 a.m. on Tuesday.

"The police were on patrol when they saw the two boats fishing in the waters of Bengkalis," he said.






Pudjianto added that the vessels suspected to have been poaching fish were identified by the numbers JHF 7039 B and JHF 6489 B, led by Abdul Rahim bin Muhammad Bakri (37) and Tan Yong Hua (54), respectively.

Besides detaining the two boats, the police held four Malaysian crew members of the vessels, as well. They are Bakar Bin Yakup (40), M. Safari Bin Buntal (40), Yeong Song (52), and Rusli Bin Kamis (47).

"The skippers and crew members are all from Parit Jawa, Muar, Malaysia," he noted. On searching the boats, they discovered fish believed to have been their catch. The two boats and their crew have been taken to Bengkalis, Riau, for further investigation.

_Two Malaysian fishing boats seized in Riau | Republika Online_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

EDITORIAL| Chasing tuna





THEY are finally home. The 52 fishermen who were arrested by Indonesian authorities for illegal fishing in their territory arrived yesterday at Camp Panacan. On board BRP Cebu, they sailed from Bitung Port, Manado last Sunday and arrived at 5am here.

According to Lt. Col. Alexis Noel Bravo, head of the border crossing patrol, the repatriation was made possible because of the coordination of both the Indonesian and Philippine consulates. He said that they were on patrol starting May 24 and came across fishing vessels that were already on Indonesian waters. These fishing vessels had to be reminded to turn back or face sanctions from Indonesia. Bravo said that there are still about a hundred Filipino fishermen detained in Bitung awaiting clearance from the Philippine consulate in Manado.

_Since November, Indonesia has tightened its watch on their territorial waters as fishermen from neighboring countries continue to cast their nets on their fishing grounds. There have been more than a hundred already repatriated since the beginning of the year. Boats were blown up and destroyed since late last year, showing that Indonesia is serious in stopping illegal fishing in their territorial waters._

Most of those whe were repatriated were tuna fishermen.

It has become increasingly difficult to catch tuna, said Alexander Balutan, one of the fishermen who was repatriated. He said they were arrested last March 20 on board Fortuna 05 with 11 crew. Fishing is the only job that he knows and no matter the difficulties he faced in the detention cell in Bitung, he will still go back to the sea. This time, he said, he will no longer try his luck and cross the border.

For the past couple of years, we have heard that the tuna is dwindling fast, raising concerns on the state of the fishing industry in General Santos City where majority of the tuna canning facilities are located. Government should look into why this is happening.

_EDITORIAL| Chasing tuna | Mindanao Times_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Govt forms another anti-illegal fishing task force 

The government has stepped up its maritime law enforcement by preparing a presidential decree that will lay the groundwork for the establishment of a new task force to combat illegal fishing, according to a government official.

Mas Achmad Santosa, head of the task force for the prevention and eradication of illegal, unreported and unregulated (IUU) fishing, said that a presidential decree (Perpres) was currently in the works to establish a new task force with the authority to take action on illegal poachers and other perpetrators of related offenses caught in Indonesia’s territorial waters.

Achmad said the new “combat” task force would answer to President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo himself, a position that would make it different from the existing ministerial task force that he currently leads.

“The task force that I lead will continue to assist the maritime affairs and fisheries minister in monitoring, evaluating and improving on the current [maritime and fisheries] system,” Achmad told The Jakarta Post.
“On the other hand, the presidential task force will focus on eradicating and combating illegal fishing.”

Achmad said the new task force would combine all law enforcers at the national level to “deal with illegal fishing on site”.

He said the new task force would be crucial in having a deterrent effect on poachers, as there were still many reports of foreign fishing vessels entering Indonesian territorial waters and the Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) to fish illegally.

The task force for the prevention and eradication of IUU fishing, first commissioned at the end of last year to support the temporary fishing license ban, will continue to oversee law enforcement initiatives until October this year, to ensure that recommendations from the analysis and evaluation of current foreign-built fishing vessels are duly implemented.

According to Ahmad, the presidential decree to officiate the new task force is currently being reviewed at the office of the Cabinet Secretary.

Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti had hinted at the new decree a number of times in the past, most recently when answering questions regarding her ship-sinking policy during the Indonesia Strategic Partnership Meeting last week in Jakarta.

In reply to queries from foreign envoys, Susi apologized for the slow response her ministry had been accused of, arguing that a lack of coordination between relevant institutions like the Navy and the National Police had contributed to a staggered flow of information to representatives of countries whose vessels were involved in illegal fishing practices.

She said the new presidential decree on the anti-illegal fishing task force would allow her to glean intelligence from the Navy directly, instead of relying on secondhand information provided to fisheries courts or foreign embassies.

“From the Navy we still have to get information [ourselves] because they are not obliged to report to me. But [once the presidential decree is] signed next week, then it will be different,” Susi said. “At the moment it’s still independently done.”

Meanwhile, maritime and fisheries expert Yonvitner from the Bogor Institute of Agriculture (IPB) said that the move to establish another task force for illegal fishing would only create redundancy.

Yonvitner said the new agency would further complicate the coordination of existing institutions like the Maritime Security Board (Bakamla), the Navy, the water police and the Maritime Council, as well as the many fisheries courts and prosecution offices in the country.

“We need only to optimize the functions of existing institutions, so they don’t become idle,” he told the Post on Tuesday, citing the Office of the Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister as a disconcerting example.

_Govt forms another anti-illegal fishing task force | The Jakarta Post_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Police Seized Philippine Fishing Vessel in North Maluku

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Another Malaysian fishing boat seized around Malaka Strait (7/6/2015)




The boat named KM. PPF 279 (51 GT, with 3 crews from Thailand & 2 crews from Myanmar). KM. PPF 279 seized with 1000 kg fish by KP. Hiu Macan Tutul 002 around Malaka strait.

_KIA Kapal Illegal Fishing Malaysia Ditangkap - Citra Indonesia_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huan

pr1v4t33r said:


> 61 warships secure western parts of Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Sixty-one warships have been deployed to secure Indonesia’s maritime territory in the western parts of the country*_, Navy chief of staff Adm. Ade Supandi has said.
> 
> The deployment of the warships is also aimed at protecting local fishermen against the threat of illegal fishing by foreign fishermen.
> 
> _*"The maritime territory around Riau Islands is among those that we will secure,"*_ he said in Tanjungpinang on Monday as quoted by Antara news agency.
> 
> Ade said the focus on waters around Riau Islands and other western regions was a result of rampant poaching by foreign fishing vessels.
> 
> Supandi has advised local fishermen not to worry about threats from foreign fishermen. If foreign fishermen threatened the livelihoods of local fishermen, the Navy would do its utmost to chase and capture them.
> 
> _*"If foreign parties chase our fishermen, we will chase them back and catch them,"*_ he remarked after a brief meeting with Riau Islands Governor HM Sani.
> 
> On the same occasion Supandi warned local fishermen against poaching in the territorial waters of neighboring countries and to remain within Indonesian waters.
> 
> He also said they were not permitted to trawl for catch fish. _*"They must possess fishing permits,"*_ he added.
> 
> _61 warships secure western parts of Indonesia | The Jakarta Post_


Oh, I didn't know Indonesia has a large navy.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Huan said:


> Oh, I didn't know Indonesia has a large navy.



We have the largest naval forces in South East Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Supreme Court to Create Maritime Crimes Division

*Jakarta.* In a bid to boost maritime law enforcement, Indonesia’s Supreme Court aims to establish, by the end of the year, a new division that specifically oversees cases related to the sea and fisheries.

_“Law enforcement in the maritime and fisheries sector has a wide application, so having a fisheries court will help delineate the boundaries because there are a lot of issues we must deal with concerning maritime and fisheries cases,”_ Abdullah, head of the research and education bureau at the Supreme Court, said in a statement obtained by the Jakarta Globe on Monday.

Abdullah acknowledged that imposing regulations for illegal activities that occur in the country’s vast waters would be a difficult task for a number of reasons, including minimum human and financial resources, limited maritime-law expertise, and lack of coordination between ministries and agencies.

_“There has never been a judge appointed to focus on fisheries. The same judges that deal with corruption cases also deal with maritime cases as they come up,”_ Abdullah said.

The Supreme Court expects to have a legal division that will include specialized legal experts and create a technical training module by December at the latest, according to the statement.

Bobby Rahman, a legal expert with the United Nations Development Program, has supported the forming of a fisheries court and also noted that the state must have more effective rules for offenses perpetrated in Indonesian waters.

“There are so many violations in the maritime and fisheries sector, such as bribery, graft and tax evasion,” Bobby said._ “In addition, Indonesia has been negligent when it comes to maritime law, the flow of goods across international borders, customs, oil and gas, and environmental preservation. Strengthening law enforcement and establishing a fisheries court are an absolute must.”_

Bobby also called on the Supreme Court to include more governmental stakeholders to help the new body with handling maritime crimes and advance the court’s expertise on maritime law.

*Presidential priority*

President Joko Widodo has been leading the campaign to protect Indonesia’s waters from illegal actions since he took office last October, resulting in a strict policy of scuttling foreign boats found guilty of breaking the law in Indonesian waters.

Monday’s statement also mentioned that Maluku, in eastern Indonesia, is the province with the highest number of maritime offenses.

“Most of the violations take place in the Aru archipelago in Maluku,” said Yunus Husein, deputy chair for the task force on illegal fishing prevention and eradication at the Maritime and Fisheries Ministry. He added that illegal work permits and human trafficking accounted for 95 percent of the offenses.

The latest, large-scale violation was exposed when an Associated Press investigation revealed hundreds of foreign workers, mainly from Myanmar, had worked in captivity without pay and in many cases had been subjected to torture.

The AP reported that the Myanmar workers had been forced to work 22 hours a day, whipped with toxic stingray tails, denied pay, and forbidden from returning to their home country or telling anyone about their plight. Some were allegedly held in cages.

_Supreme Court to Create Maritime Crimes Division - The Jakarta Globe_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huan

pr1v4t33r said:


> We have the largest naval forces in South East Asia.


Where did you get all that money to afford it?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Huan said:


> Where did you get all that money to afford it?



i don't know, it's not my money to begin with.


----------



## Huan

pr1v4t33r said:


> i don't know, it's not my money to begin with.


Oh, not taxpayer money at least?


----------



## Indos

Huan said:


> Where did you get all that money to afford it?



Some thing from here 


"Despite slowing down in recent years, Indonesia’s growth trajectory remains impressive. The country’s gross national income per capita has steadily risen, from $2,200 in the year 2000 to $3,524 in 2014. Today, Indonesia is the world’s fourth most populous nation, *the world’s 10th largest economy in terms of purchasing power parity*, and a member of the G-20"

Indonesia Overview (world bank)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sea, forests important for inclusive growth: Sri Mulyani

In a rare domestic public appearance, World Bank managing director Sri Mulyani Indrawati has laid out her policy recommendations for Indonesia to boost output and improve natural-resource management, the highly respected economist arguing that the country should strive to make its economic growth more inclusive.







Recent developments in Indonesia, where the current government has placed heavy emphasis on maritime affairs and sea-based infrastructure projects, was “encouraging” but policymakers could still do better, said Sri Mulyani.

Inefficient fish stock management and illegal fishing lost US$75-US$125 billion of global output annually, she noted, while unreported and illegal fishing led to some $20 billion worth of lost revenues in Indonesia.

“If Indonesia improves governance of the fisheries sector and invests in large-scale maritime transport, it can double fish production by 2019,” Sri Mulyani stated on Tuesday in a keynote speech delivered during the Indonesia Green Infrastructure Summit in Jakarta.

“Average poverty rates in coastal areas are among the highest here. Reversing these developments is essential.”

Sri Mulyani’s has been among the names floated to join the government’s economic team in the next Cabinet reshuffle. President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo is reportedly evaluating his ministers as economic growth hovers at a six-year low and the rupiah languishes at its weakest level in more than a decade.

Sri Mulyani was Indonesia’s finance minister from 2005 to 2010 before she resigned from her post to join the World Bank, reportedly due to her hostile relationships with politicians.

In her speech, she argued that Indonesia would need a “leadership that is not afraid to tackle the status quo”. Indonesia has not been inclusive enough, according to Sri Mulyani, and economic expansion has come at the expense of the environment, with major negative implications for future generations.

Sri Mulyani noted that in reality, government agencies were often unaware the extent to which natural resources were being depleted.

In the forestry sector, every year Indonesia loses approximately $4 billion because of illegal logging, while revenues from forestry licensing amount to only $300 million annually, according to World Bank data. 

“Conflicting legislation and regulations, overlapping mandates, unwillingness to enforce land use, elite capture, entrenched attitudes and lack of incentives to influence behavior are rife in many resource-rich countries,” she stated.

“Like many countries, Indonesia can transform its decision-making system to be more transparent and inclusive, particularly on resource allocation and use,” she added.

Vice President Jusuf Kalla, who delivered his speech after Mulyani, promised to build more renewable energy-based power plants from hydro to solar to wind power to ensure that the environment was protected, but cautioned that the plan might only be achievable in the long run.

At the moment, he argued, the government had no choice but to develop coal-fired power plants, which are seen as environmentally unfriendly, to meet the country’s growing electricity needs.

“The government’s 10,000 megawatts of power plant development projects will all come from coal. We decided to take a ‘fast-track’ approach, given the fact that coal does not need lengthy project research or huge sums of money,” the Vice President said.

_Sea, forests important for inclusive growth: Sri Mulyani | The Jakarta Post_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia, Panama establish maritime cooperation

Indonesia and Panama have established cooperation in maritime affairs, especially regarding the management of seaports, vessel registration, the eradication of illegal fishing, the protection of ship crews, the certification of seafarers and the development of bilateral trade.






Foreign Ministry director general for America and Europe Dian Triansyah Djani met with Panama Maritime Affairs Minister Jorge Barakat Pitty in Panama, according to a Foreign Ministry statement received by Antara news agency in London on Monday.

“Indonesia is the largest archipelagic country in the world and its maritime potential needs to be developed in line with the policy of President Joko [Jokowi] Widodo,” Djani said.

Djani added that Indonesia was expected to take advantage of the cooperation as Panama was already well-established in developing its maritime potential.

Pitty said Panama was ready to cooperate and share with Indonesia its experiences in various maritime sectors, such as port management, the protection of seafarers and training.

Panama has 13 ports, of which Cristobal and Balboa are the busiest in Latin America. Cristobal Port serves 2.2 million maritime units per year.

In addition, the maritime potential of Panama is supported by the Panama Canal, connecting the Pacific Ocean and the Atlantic Ocean, which are navigated by about 14,000 vessels per year.

Pitty further said that in order to increase the capacity of ship crews, Panama had offered a training and certification program for Indonesian sailors.

The International Maritime University of Panama has a reputation for educating the best sailors in Panama.

To provide protection for Indonesians abroad, especially in Panama, Indonesia and Panama will explore a cooperation framework called the Mandatory Consular Notification.

According to Indonesian Ambassador to Panama Dwi Ayu Arimami, there are currently 5,421 Indonesians working on Panama-flagged ships.

_Indonesia, Panama establish maritime cooperation | Hellenic Shipping News Worldwide_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia speeds up marine boundary delimitation with Malaysia 

Indonesian President Joko Widodo has appointed Ambassador Eddy Pratomo as his special envoy in an effort to speed up the delimitation of maritime boundaries with Malaysia.






The appointment comes as a result of a meeting between the Indonesian President and Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak during the former’s visit to Malaysia from February 5-7 and meetings between the two countries’ Foreign Ministers in early 2015.

Accordingly, the two countries will send their special envoys to participate in the delimitation of maritime boundaries.

Eddy Pratomo was formerly Indonesian Ambassador to Germany and Malaysian special envoy Tan Sri Mohd Radzi Abdul Rahman was previously the Ambassador to Vietnam and Japan.

Under the agreements reached between the leaders of the two nations, the special envoys will take political, legal and technical aspects into account.

_Indonesia speeds up marine boundary delimitation with Malaysia -- Vietnam+ (VietnamPlus)_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Palau burns Vietnamese boats caught fishing illegally
The tiny Pacific nation of Palau, fighting a rising tide of illegal fishing in its waters, has set fire to four boats of Vietnamese caught poaching sea cucumbers and other marine life in its waters.





In this photo taken Wednesday, June 10, 2015 and released by the Government of the Republic of Palau, Vietnamese fishermen sit on their fishing ships anchored at the Marine Law Enforcement Division Port in Koror, Palau after being caught fishing illegally in the waters of the country. The tiny Pacific nation of Palau, fighting a rising tide of illegal fishing in its waters, has set fire to four boats of Vietnamese caught poaching sea cucumbers and other marine life in its waters. Palau’s president, Tommy Remengesau Jr., said the boats were burned Friday morning, June 12, 2015. He hopes to turn most of the island nation’s territorial waters into a national marine sanctuary, banning commercial fishing and exports apart from limited areas to be used by domestic fishermen and tourists. (The Government of the Republic of Palau via AP) (Associated Press)

Palau’s president, Tommy Remengesau Jr., said the boats were burned Friday morning. He hopes to turn most of the island nation’s territorial waters into a national marine sanctuary, banning commercial fishing and exports apart from limited areas to be used by domestic fishermen and tourists.

“We wanted to send a very strong message. We will not tolerate any more these pirates who come and steal our resources,” Remengesau said in a phone interview with The Associated Press from Washington, D.C., where he was visiting.

The country created the world’s first shark sanctuary in 2009, but until recently had only one patrol boat to help protect its great hammerheads, leopard sharks and more than 130 other species of shark and rays fighting extinction.

The four boats destroyed Friday were among 15 Palau authorities have caught fishing illegally in their waters since last year with loads of sharks and shark fins, lobsters, sea cucumbers and reef fish. Several of the boats that it seized, stripped of their fishing gear, are due to carry 77 crew members of the boats back to Vietnam.

Remengesau said that the stream of poachers showed that just stripping the rogue boats of their nets and confiscating their catches was not enough

“I think it’s necessary to burn the boats,” he said.

*more: *
- _Palau burns Vietnamese boats caught fishing illegally - The Washington Post_
- _Palau burns Vietnamese boats caught fishing illegally - Yahoo News_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DaiViet

May be Vietnamese should do the same to Indonesian Fishers to see what they can react. Sure not a friendly move.


----------



## katarabhumi

DaiViet said:


> May be Vietnamese should do the same to Indonesian Fishers to see what they can react. Sure not a friendly move.



If they are caught being ilegally inside your territory then go ahead.. Your country, your law.. Though I doubt any Indonesian fisherman would go to Vietnam waters to catch fish. We have waaay bigger fishing zones than yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

DaiViet said:


> May be Vietnamese should do the same to Indonesian Fishers to see what they can react. Sure not a friendly move.



Nice, please update this topic when they do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaiViet

katarabhumi said:


> If they are caught being ilegally inside your territory then go ahead.. Your country, your law.. Though I doubt any Indonesian fisherman would go to Vietnam waters to catch fish. We have waaay bigger fishing zones than yours.


It does not matter how many Viet go to indo fishing zone compare to Indo come to the Viet. If the Indo made move that Viet dont consider friendly at all even after log a complained, then the Viet should do similar move should not consider Indo as a friend to the Viet then. I guess that will happen naturally.


----------



## katarabhumi

DaiViet said:


> It does not matter how many Viet go to indo fishing zone compare to Indo come to the Viet. If the Indo made move that Viet dont consider friendly at all even after log a complained, then the Viet should do similar move should not consider Indo as a friend to the Viet then. I guess that will happen naturally.



Your fisherman did unfriendly thing to us first by stealing and poaching our fish in our water.. for years. What kind of friend who steal from his friend?

Relax, it's not like any harm come to the Viet fisherman anyway.. We just sink their boat.


----------



## DaiViet

katarabhumi said:


> Your fisherman did unfriendly thing to us first by stealing and poaching our fish in our water.. for years. What kind of friend who steal from his friend?
> 
> Relax, it's not like any harm come to the Viet fisherman anyway.. We just sink the boat.


However burning ship is not consider as friendly to the Viet, neither to the Thai. In Shangri La dialog one of the Viet defense minister mention about that.


----------



## katarabhumi

DaiViet said:


> However burning ship is not consider as friendly to the Viet, neither to the Thai. In Shangri La dialog one of the Viet defense minister mention about that.



Burning the ship as a reminder of how serious this illegal fishing matter to us. Illegal fisherman have been warned again and again but they kept doing it which leave us no choice but implementing a heavier punishment. Even Palau do the same as we do.

Come next time with legal permit and you'll be fine.


----------



## Viking 63

I think she is delusional !!! 383 million usd .... what !!!


----------



## onebyone

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia speeds up marine boundary delimitation with Malaysia
> 
> Indonesian President Joko Widodo has appointed Ambassador Eddy Pratomo as his special envoy in an effort to speed up the delimitation of maritime boundaries with Malaysia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The appointment comes as a result of a meeting between the Indonesian President and Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak during the former’s visit to Malaysia from February 5-7 and meetings between the two countries’ Foreign Ministers in early 2015.
> 
> Accordingly, the two countries will send their special envoys to participate in the delimitation of maritime boundaries.
> 
> Eddy Pratomo was formerly Indonesian Ambassador to Germany and Malaysian special envoy Tan Sri Mohd Radzi Abdul Rahman was previously the Ambassador to Vietnam and Japan.
> 
> Under the agreements reached between the leaders of the two nations, the special envoys will take political, legal and technical aspects into account.
> 
> _Indonesia speeds up marine boundary delimitation with Malaysia -- Vietnam+ (VietnamPlus)_
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Palau burns Vietnamese boats caught fishing illegally
> The tiny Pacific nation of Palau, fighting a rising tide of illegal fishing in its waters, has set fire to four boats of Vietnamese caught poaching sea cucumbers and other marine life in its waters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this photo taken Wednesday, June 10, 2015 and released by the Government of the Republic of Palau, Vietnamese fishermen sit on their fishing ships anchored at the Marine Law Enforcement Division Port in Koror, Palau after being caught fishing illegally in the waters of the country. The tiny Pacific nation of Palau, fighting a rising tide of illegal fishing in its waters, has set fire to four boats of Vietnamese caught poaching sea cucumbers and other marine life in its waters. Palau’s president, Tommy Remengesau Jr., said the boats were burned Friday morning, June 12, 2015. He hopes to turn most of the island nation’s territorial waters into a national marine sanctuary, banning commercial fishing and exports apart from limited areas to be used by domestic fishermen and tourists. (The Government of the Republic of Palau via AP) (Associated Press)
> 
> Palau’s president, Tommy Remengesau Jr., said the boats were burned Friday morning. He hopes to turn most of the island nation’s territorial waters into a national marine sanctuary, banning commercial fishing and exports apart from limited areas to be used by domestic fishermen and tourists.
> 
> “We wanted to send a very strong message. We will not tolerate any more these pirates who come and steal our resources,” Remengesau said in a phone interview with The Associated Press from Washington, D.C., where he was visiting.
> 
> The country created the world’s first shark sanctuary in 2009, but until recently had only one patrol boat to help protect its great hammerheads, leopard sharks and more than 130 other species of shark and rays fighting extinction.
> 
> The four boats destroyed Friday were among 15 Palau authorities have caught fishing illegally in their waters since last year with loads of sharks and shark fins, lobsters, sea cucumbers and reef fish. Several of the boats that it seized, stripped of their fishing gear, are due to carry 77 crew members of the boats back to Vietnam.
> 
> Remengesau said that the stream of poachers showed that just stripping the rogue boats of their nets and confiscating their catches was not enough
> 
> “I think it’s necessary to burn the boats,” he said.
> 
> *more: *
> - _Palau burns Vietnamese boats caught fishing illegally - The Washington Post_
> - _Palau burns Vietnamese boats caught fishing illegally - Yahoo News_



Good news


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia Commits to Sustainable Tuna by End of 2015*
16 June 2015




*INDONESIA - The Indonesian Ministry of Marine Affairs and Fisheries (MMAF) has announced that by the end of 2015, the country's pole-and-line and handline tuna fisheries, for skipjack and yellowfin, will enter into full Marine Stewardship Council (MSC) assessment.*

This move, alongside MMAF’s continued efforts to support and develop their fisheries, has been widely praised by NGOs.

The commitment comes on the back of the 4th International Coastal Tuna Business Forum (ICTBF), an annual event that brings key players in the market, government, NGOs and industry together.

The forum cemented on-going dialogue amongst stakeholders, resulting in the decision to enter MSC this year, announced by Saut Hutagalung, Director General of Fisheries Product Processing and Marketing at MMAF.

“The internationally respected MSC eco-label will provide a solid foundation for the long-term viability of our country’s traditional fishing communities and will lead to much improved market access for our responsibly-caught tuna,” said Saut Hutagalung.

Andrew Harvey, Country Director of International Pole & Line Foundation (IPNLF) commented: “IPNLF and our partners have been working closely with Saut Hutagalung and MMAF over recent years. MMAF, with NGO and industry support, have been active champions of their own fisheries, demonstrating the government’s commitment to sustainability and they deserve recognition for their dedication and hard work, in the same way that the fishers deserve recognition for theirs.”

At the ICTBF event, the Maldivian Minister of Fisheries and Agriculture, Dr Mohamed Shainee, called on Indonesia to partner with Maldives to push for better management at RFMO level, and offered his country’s support throughout the MSC process. Such cross-border support is especially notable when considering wide-ranging pelagic species like tuna.

The pole-and-line and hand-line fisheries in Indonesia are currently engaged in Fishery Improvement Projects (FIPs), which have just undergone their annual review. The FIPs represent collaborative action between industry, MMAF and NGOs such as WWF-Indonesia, Masyarakat dan Perikanan Indonesia (MDPI), Fishing & Living, International Pole & Line Foundation (IPNLF) and the Sustainable Fisheries Partnership (SFP).

“MDPI, as an organisation which works closely with industry - specifically with fishermen, is hopeful with regards to this collaborative approach to potential MSC certification in Indonesia. The small-scale fishermen and the industries that support them need to get recognition for their good work towards sustainability over recent years, work which includes improving data, traceability and co-management in the communities,” said Aditya Utama Surono, Executive Director of MDPI.

The client for MSC certification will be Asosiasi Perikanan Pole & Line dan Handline Indonesia (AP2HI), a fishery association that acts as a unified voice for the country’s pole-and-line and handline industry.

Inaugurated a year ago at the 3rd ICTBF in 2014, AP2HI have quickly established themselves as a respected industry group and an active force in developing and promoting coastal tuna fisheries, alongside the NGOs operating in Indonesia.

MMAF have already advanced the commitment towards MSC by convening a stakeholder meeting in Jakarta on 3 June, this event clarified collective commitment to MSC from government and NGOs and outlined priority issues to be addressed over coming months and the roles and tasks of different organisations.

_TheFishSite News Desk_

- See more at: Indonesia Commits to Sustainable Tuna by End of 2015 - The Fish Site

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

More vessels to be sunk, fishing firms to be closed 
_The Maritime Resources and Fisheries Ministry revealed on Monday that it would sink 19 more foreign vessels that were fishing illegally in Indonesian waters and freeze five fishing companies for tax evasion._






The director general of maritime resource and fishery supervision at the ministry, Asep Burhanuddin, said the 19 ships were among a total of 73 foreign vessels that have been processed in accordance with Indonesian law.

_“Of the 19 ships that will be sunk, *13 *are in Pontianak, West Kalimantan, *5* in Merauke, Papua, and *1* in Belawan, North Sumatra,”_ he said as quoted by kompas.com.

_Of the 13 vessels located in Pontianak, *11* belong to Vietnamese fishing companies and *2* belong to Thai companies._

Asep said his division was waiting for a green light from the maritime resources and fishery minister for the sinking.

Since January 2015, the ministry has investigated more than 2,000 local and foreign ships in Indonesian waters and 73 were allegedly found to have fished illegally.

“Of the 73 vessels processed, 19 have been proven guilty of violating the law and we are waiting approval to sink them,” he said.

Separately, Minister of Maritime Resources and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti said the government would likely freeze the operation of five fishing companies for their failure to give accurate reports on their catches to the government.

“The five companies must soon stop their operations after their fishing licenses are frozen because of their failure to reveal financial reports to the government,” she said, adding that her ministry has coordinated with the Finance Ministry regarding the five companies’ legal violations.

_More vessels to be sunk, fishing firms to be closed | The Jakarta Post_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



 Minister Revokes 15 Companies` Licenses 

Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti has revoked licenses of about a dozen companies operating under six groups. 

“Today, we revoked licenses of several companies, including those of Mabiru Grup and Dwi Karya. It has been reported [to the president],” Susi said at the Presidential Palace after meeting with President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo on Monday, June 22, 2015. 

Susi explained that the license revocation was due to illegal fishing and slavery practices committed by the companies. In addition, the companies also violated regulations concerning taxation. Dwi Karya, for instance, has hundreds of ships but only obtained licenses for 68 of them. 

“Cases related to tax evasions have been handed over to the Finance Ministry,” Susi said.
According to Susi, Jokowi instructed her to improve the national fishing industry so that it would benefit Indonesian fishermen.

_Minister Revokes 15 Companies` Licenses - Aceh Center_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Fisheries Yields Increase After Illegal Fishing Crackdown

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2 Malaysian illegal fishing boats seized by Kalimantan Water Police off the coast of Karang Unarang, Nunukan (24/6/2015)

East Kalimantan Water Police have detained two Malaysian-flagged ships (KM Rizky 02 & KM TW 2057) off the coast of Karang Unarang, Nunukan for not having proper documents.







"The two ships were seized over illegal fishing allegation," said Sr. Comm. Djarot Agung Riadi, Head of the Law Enforcement Sub-Directory of East Kalimantan Water Police on Wednesday, June 24, 2015. The Water Police had also confiscated 100 kilograms of fish and shrimp as evidence.






Djarot said that the two ships were also caught for using trawl, which is considered illegal because it could damage coral reefs.






Following the arrest, the ship owner will be charged with articles in the Fishery Law while the ships will be destroyed.

_- Kalimantan Water Police Caught Malaysian Boats | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal_
_- Dua Kapal Malaysia Ditangkap - JPNN.com_
_- Dua Kapal Malaysia Ditangkap di Nunukan | Tempo Nasional_
_- Ditpolair Tangkap Kapal Berbendera Malaysia | Selalu Ada Yang Baru_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LacViet

Eleven Indonesian pirates, who were arrested after hijacking the Malaysian vessel Zafirah in November 2012, will be extradited to Indonesia today via Tan Son Nhat airport in Ho Chi Minh City on Saturday.

Source: Tuoi Tre News

Yesterday Colonel Cao Xuan Trang, deputy commander of the Border Guard of the southern province of Ba Ria-Vung Tau, had a meeting with Colonel Guntur Setyanto from the Indonesian Police High Command and Indonesian Consul General in HCM City Rachmaida Ginting about the extradition.

A Vietnam marine police unit seized the pirates and rescued nine crew members of the ship 40 nautical miles off Vung Tau City on Novemner 22, after receiving a notice from the International Maritime Bureau in Malaysia, Colonel Trang told the Indonesian officials at the meeting.

Trang also said that during the investigation process, Vietnamese agencies detected three other people involved in the piracy, two of whom are Indonesian citizens.

The nine rescued crew members include four from Indonesia and five from Myanmar, the official said.

Colonel Guntur Setyanto said the culprits will be punished in accordance with the laws of Indonesia, while Consul General Rachmaida Ginting thanked Vietnamese concerned agencies for looking after the seized pirates.

The Consul General later visited the detainees at the Chi Linh border guard station in Vung Tau City. All of them were in normal health condition.

As previously reported, eleven pirates attacked and commandeered a Malaysian-flagged ship, forcing nine sailors to leave the ship in a life raft off Vietnam’s southern Vung Tau City on November 21, 2012.

The pirates then changed the ship’s name, which was painted on the vessel’s side, to Sea Horse to avoid detection.

They also changed the ship’s IMO (International Maritime Organization) identification number from 9016387 to 9016081, and destroyed some navigation and communications tools on the ship.

The nine sailors were rescued the same day and the pirates were arrested one day later.

Photo from Vietnam Arrests 11 Pirates On Hijacked Ship

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

LacViet said:


> Eleven Indonesian pirates, who were arrested after hijacking the Malaysian vessel Zafirah in November 2012, will be extradited to Indonesia today via Tan Son Nhat airport in Ho Chi Minh City on Saturday.



looks like old news from 2013. Do u have a new one?


----------



## LacViet

pr1v4t33r said:


> looks like old news from 2013. Do u have a new one?



OK, I have one new for you. Its reported on *22/06/2015* 10:46.

Link here: Hành trình truy bắt gắt gao 8 tên cướp biển người Indonesia

Photo from this news:
















_Bước đầu, cơ quan chức năng xác định 8 nghi phạm có tên: Hendry A (39 tuổi), Ruslan (60 tuổi), Kurniawan (41 tuổi), Faoji (27 tuổi), Randi Andilya (19 tuổi), Anjas (27 tuổi), Jhon Danyel Despol (38 tuổi) và Abnet (28 tuổi, đều mang quốc tịch Indonesia). Trong số này, Ruslan được cho là đối tượng giữ vai trò cầm đầu._

Hendry A (39 tuổi), Ruslan (60 ), Kurniawan (41 ), Faoji (27 ), Randi Andilya (19 ), Anjas (27 ), Jhon Danyel Despol (38 ) và Abnet (28 )

This sea pearates are *Indonesia citizens*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

LacViet said:


> Eleven Indonesian pirates, who were arrested after hijacking the Malaysian vessel Zafirah in November 2012, will be extradited to Indonesia today via Tan Son Nhat airport in Ho Chi Minh City on Saturday.
> 
> Source: Tuoi Tre News
> 
> Yesterday Colonel Cao Xuan Trang, deputy commander of the Border Guard of the southern province of Ba Ria-Vung Tau, had a meeting with Colonel Guntur Setyanto from the Indonesian Police High Command and Indonesian Consul General in HCM City Rachmaida Ginting about the extradition.
> 
> A Vietnam marine police unit seized the pirates and rescued nine crew members of the ship 40 nautical miles off Vung Tau City on Novemner 22, after receiving a notice from the International Maritime Bureau in Malaysia, Colonel Trang told the Indonesian officials at the meeting.
> 
> Trang also said that during the investigation process, Vietnamese agencies detected three other people involved in the piracy, two of whom are Indonesian citizens.
> 
> The nine rescued crew members include four from Indonesia and five from Myanmar, the official said.
> 
> Colonel Guntur Setyanto said the culprits will be punished in accordance with the laws of Indonesia, while Consul General Rachmaida Ginting thanked Vietnamese concerned agencies for looking after the seized pirates.
> 
> The Consul General later visited the detainees at the Chi Linh border guard station in Vung Tau City. All of them were in normal health condition.
> 
> As previously reported, eleven pirates attacked and commandeered a Malaysian-flagged ship, forcing nine sailors to leave the ship in a life raft off Vietnam’s southern Vung Tau City on November 21, 2012.
> 
> The pirates then changed the ship’s name, which was painted on the vessel’s side, to Sea Horse to avoid detection.
> 
> They also changed the ship’s IMO (International Maritime Organization) identification number from 9016387 to 9016081, and destroyed some navigation and communications tools on the ship.
> 
> The nine sailors were rescued the same day and the pirates were arrested one day later.
> 
> Photo from Vietnam Arrests 11 Pirates On Hijacked Ship



Good job


----------



## pr1v4t33r

LacViet said:


> OK, I have one new for you. Its reported on *22/06/2015*.



Ok, feel free to keep on updating this topic.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia to deport 300 Myanmarese fishermen*
Kamis, 25 Juni 2015 13:49 WIB | 






Ambon, Maluku (ANTARA News) - The Immigration Office of Ambon, in cooperation with the International Organization for Migration (IOM), will deport some 300 fishermen to their country of origin, Myanmar.

The identification of the immigrants was conducted on June 23 with the cooperation of the Embassy of Myanmar in Indonesia, Head of the Ambon Immigration office Nanang Koesdarjanto stated here on Thursday.

"The Myanmar embassy's staff came to Ambon after being contacted by the Myanmarese fishermen who required documents to return to their home country," he noted. 

The embassy sent its staff to gather data from the immigrants to prepare their travel documents.

When the documents are ready, they will immediately be deported to Myanmar with the assistance of the IOM, the Ambon immigration office chief stated.

The immigrants are crew members of ships that are currently docked in Ambon. 

They want to return to their country, as they are now practically jobless since their ships can no longer sail for fishing after the Indonesian government declared a moratorium on issuing licenses for foreign fishing ships in November 2014. 

The number of foreign fishermen stranded on several remote eastern Indonesian islands has spiraled to four thousand, according to media reports. 

Many are migrant workers abandoned by their boat captains after the government passed the moratorium, the media said quoting the IOM. 

Indonesia to deport 300 Myanmarese fishermen - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

LacViet said:


> OK, I have one new for you. Its reported on *22/06/2015* 10:46.
> 
> Link here: Hành trình truy bắt gắt gao 8 tên cướp biển người Indonesia
> 
> Photo from this news:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Bước đầu, cơ quan chức năng xác định 8 nghi phạm có tên: Hendry A (39 tuổi), Ruslan (60 tuổi), Kurniawan (41 tuổi), Faoji (27 tuổi), Randi Andilya (19 tuổi), Anjas (27 tuổi), Jhon Danyel Despol (38 tuổi) và Abnet (28 tuổi, đều mang quốc tịch Indonesia). Trong số này, Ruslan được cho là đối tượng giữ vai trò cầm đầu._
> 
> Hendry A (39 tuổi), Ruslan (60 ), Kurniawan (41 ), Faoji (27 ), Randi Andilya (19 ), Anjas (27 ), Jhon Danyel Despol (38 ) và Abnet (28 )
> 
> This sea pearates are *Indonesia citizens*.


Are those arrested is regarding to the piracy of Malaysian tanker which then fled into the Vietnam's territorial waters??
anyway, great job!!!


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Minister Susi: Indonesian fishermen now catching man-sized tuna

Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti is the most popular (and memefied) of President Joko Widodo’s ministers, in large part due to her war against illegal fishing by foreign countries in Indonesia, a battle that has seen the Indonesian government sinking several foreign fishing vessel caught poaching in our waters






Recently Susi talked about the positive impact of her policies, one of which is that fishermen especially in Eastern Indonesia, have started to catch bigger fish. Much bigger.

Hasil tangkapan nelayan2 di pulau terluar. pic.twitter.com/UyNBgzWvKJ

— Susi Pudjiastuti (@susipudjiastuti) June 22, 2015 "Fishermen in the eastern part of Indonesia now catch tuna as big as a human," Susi said while chatting with reporters on Monday as quoted by Detik. 

Susi then showed them several of the man-sized tuna she was talking about, some of which were transported by motorcycle to be sold in traditional markets. 

Is it possible that Susi’s aggressive anti-poaching policies have actually helped fisherman find bigger fish in the sea, or is this just a big fish story? Either way, that’s a whole lot of sushi waiting to happen.

_Minister Susi: Indonesian fishermen now catching man-sized tuna | Coconuts Jakarta_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhayangkara

pr1v4t33r said:


> Minister Susi: Indonesian fishermen now catching man-sized tuna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently Susi talked about the positive impact of her policies, one of which is that fishermen especially in Eastern Indonesia, have started to catch bigger fish. Much bigger.
> 
> — Susi Pudjiastuti (@susipudjiastuti) June 22, 2015 "Fishermen in the eastern part of Indonesia now catch tuna as big as a human," Susi said while chatting with reporters on Monday as quoted by Detik.
> 
> Is it possible that Susi’s aggressive anti-poaching policies have actually helped fisherman find bigger fish in the sea, or is this just a big fish story? Either way, that’s a whole lot of sushi waiting to happen..


Wow!!! It's really a big catch..

I see this sinking policy has actually given a huge positive impact for our fishermen's families. Surely it takes a courage and strong commitment in combating these illegal fishing, because those illegal activities involves many large corporations and multi-nationals.. No matter how hard rejection made by the countries concerned, this policy should keep implemented in order to protect the sustainability of our marine resources, and the future's of our fishermens welfare... Long live, Susi !!!


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bhayangkara said:


> Wow!!! It's really a big catch..
> 
> I see this sinking policy has actually given a huge positive impact for our fishermen's families. Surely it takes a courage and strong commitment in combating these illegal fishing, because those illegal activities involves many large corporations and multi-nationals.. No matter how hard rejection made by the countries concerned, this policy should keep implemented in order to protect the sustainability of our marine resources, and the future's of our fishermens welfare..




We sure will see more illegal fishing vessel seized and blown up in our water, there is no turning back from this point. 19 more will be sunk in the near future. Just imagine in 5 years time, how many vessels will be turned into coral reefs under indonesian sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

pr1v4t33r said:


> We sure will see more illegal fishing vessel seized and blown up in our water, there is no turning back from this point. 19 more will be sunk in the near future. Just imagine in 5 years time, how many vessels will be turned into coral reefs under indonesian sea.


Yah, it's would be a perfect place for breeding and growth of our fish.. 

Well,, when our fishing results increased, one should to be done by our government now is to improve the fisheries management systems, building more infrastructure support for fish processing and storage, also providing capital and larger boat for our fishermen. And if all of that can be done well, I'm sure in the next five years our economic growth will increase significantly..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Filipino fishermen operating illegally in Indonesia's Sangihe Islands

Indonesia’s crackdown on illegal, unreported and unregulated (IUU) fishing has so far focused on foreign boats weighing more than 30 gross tons that enter Indonesian waters. Smaller offenders have received less attention. But that might soon change, if recent comments by Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti are any guide.







Susi expressed her dismay that in Sangihe, a group of islands off Sulawesi’s northern tip and directly adjacent to the Philippines, Filipino fishermen are allowed to operate with impunity.

Local Indonesian “fishermen are complaining that Filipino boats are sailing in Sangihe,” she said. “These conditions make them uncomfortable because they have to compete with fishermen from overseas.”

According to Susi, hundreds of Filipino fishermen had chosen to stay temporarily in Sangihe, and many had even obtained Indonesian identity cards.

“For me it does not make sense,” she said. “They are obviously foreigners, so how can they get an ID? This has made local fishermen fret because fishermen from the Philippines are equipped with more sophisticated ships.”

Asep Burhanudin, the ministry’s director-general for monitoring maritime resources, said that in Tahuna on the island of Sangihe, there are a number of vessels of less than 30 gross tons that are owned by Indonesians but manned by Filipinos.

“It’s a new modus,” Asep said. “We must stop this because it could become a new modus for IUU fishing.”

According to Asep, of 82 small boats operating out of Tahuna, eight fly an Indonesian flag but employ Filipino crew.

“Of these, four were processed by the navy but had to be released because there was no complete identity information for the crew,” he said.

_Filipino fishermen operating illegally in Indonesia's Sangihe Islands_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Two Vietnamese vessels seized for illegal fishing (30/6/2015)

West Kalimantan Water Police have seized two Vietnamese vessels for allegedly conducting illegal fishing activities in Indonesian waters near Natuna, Riau Islands.

West Sumatra Police Chief Brig. Gen. Arief Sulistiyo said that both vessels, which carried 26 crewmembers of Vietnamese and Thai nationality, displayed Indonesian flags to try and trick patrol officers.

The police also seized 5 tons of fish as evidence along with Indonesian and Malaysian flags found on the ships.

Arief said his office would coordinate with other agencies to process the case.

“We will coordinate with the Foreign Ministry and Vietnamese embassy. Apart from that, we will also work with the Immigration Office to accommodate the crews in a temporary shelter in Pontianak [West Kalimantan],” he said as quoted by kompas.com on Tuesday.

If proven guilty, Arief added, the crews could face a maximum sentence of five years in prison and a fine of Rp 1.5 billion (US$112,175)

_Two Vietnamese vessels seized for illegal fishing | The Jakarta Post_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

adding picture of the 2 vietnamese vessels seized.




Indonesian police in West Kalimantan, captured two fishing boats from Vietnam, namely Tan Tan Ving Ving 1365 TS and TS 91 089, and 26 crewmen from the vessels in the waters of the Natuna Islands. The Vietnamese ships were arrested for illegal fishing activities in the waters of Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Australia and Indonesia combine forces to tackle illegal fishing*
Published on 01 July 2015 Department of Defence (author), LSIS James Whittle (photographer)





_Lieutenant Commander Mark Sorby (left), from Headquarters Northern Command gives a briefing to Lieutenant Colonel Dickry Rizanny (centre), Commanding Officer KRI Tombak, and Colonel Didik Kurniawan, Indonesian Naval Attaché, following the successful conclusion of the 2015 Australian-Indonesian Coordinated Patrol._

Illegal fishing has been the focus of a combined Australian Defence Force and Indonesian Armed Forces operation, concluding in Darwin last week.

The fifth Australian and Indonesian coordinated maritime security patrol commenced in Kupang, Indonesia on 15 June and took place in areas of the Timor and Arafura Seas north of Darwin.

The coordinated patrol included ships, aircraft and headquarters staff from both countries in two synchronised task groups.

Armidale Class Patrol Boat, HMAS Glenelg and a RAAF AP-3C Orion aircraft represented the Australian Defence Force. The Indonesian armed forces provided naval vessels KRI Tombak and KRI Hiu and a CASA NC-212 aircraft.

Commander Northern Command Commodore Brenton Smyth said the patrol was an excellent opportunity to share information and develop new skills.

“Due to weather conditions this year’s patrol did not result in apprehensions, however the combined task group created a potent deterrence effect for would be illegal foreign fishers,” he said.

The coordinated patrol featured both harbour and sea phases including demonstrations, desktop exercises, communications, ship manoeuvres, simulated boarding party procedures, safety of life at sea and search and rescue exercises.

“By conducting these sorts of activities we learn a lot from each other and lay the foundations for a strong and enduring friendship, which will ultimately go a long way to improving the effectiveness of maritime security operations in our region,” Commodore Smyth said.

Australia and Indonesia combine forces to tackle illegal fishing | Navy Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

One Malaysian illegal fishing boat seized around Ambalat water by Indonesian Navy (6/7/2015)














_- Lagi, Tangkap Ikan di Perairan Indonesia, Kapal Trawl Malaysia Diamankan - Kompas.com_
_- Kapal Ikan Berbendara Malaysia Ditangkap di Sekitar Perairan Ambalat - Tribunnews.com_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

Indonesia’s Fisheries Minister's policy of against illegal, unreported and unregulated (IUU) fishing been affecting the neighbourhoods; in thailand due to the impact, many fishing boats being docked, the stockpile has decreased to about 60-70 per cent of capacity. average price of seafood had increased abruptly by 20 per cent. Singapore, malaysia, and phillipine facing the same problem.






Minister Susi Pudjiastuti addresses a packed house at Hopkins Marine Station. Photo: Kristen Weiss. 





According to the survey at Talay Thai market, the price of seafood has in some cases risen significantly from the pre-crisis level. For instance, the price of mackerel has gone up by Bt80 a kilogram to Bt250, sea bass by Bt50 to Bt250, grouper by Bt100 to Bt400, and pomfret by Bt100 to Bt680.

*Thai Fishery Crisis Expected to End Soon*
07 July 2015






*THAILAND - Government authorities in Thailand are convinced that the crisis in the country's fishery industry, stemming from tougher government regulations, will abate soon and that seafood supply and prices will return to normal.*

Fisheries Department director-general Jumpol Sanguansin said that the measures taken against illegal, unreported and unregulated (IUU) fishing would not have much impact on the prices of seafood, reported The Nation.

"I believe that business operators will in the end comply with the law. And the situation will return to normal soon," he said.

He also called on the owners of fishing boats to register under the new regulations by the end of this month. His comments came after the average price of seafood had increased abruptly by 20 per cent since the IUU measures were strictly enforced. Sales have decreased by 10-15 per cent.

Seafood vendors have tried to adapt by relying more on aquaculture farms and imports to supply their businesses, according to a survey conducted on seafood traders and markets.

Many fishing boats have had to remain in dock because they fail to meet requirements under the new IUU rules.

With reduced supply, cold-storage enterprises expect their stocks for domestic consumption to last about three months, the survey found.

Most of Thailand's seafood imports are from Indonesia. Operators of fishing boats in the southern province of Krabi said they had turned to fishing nearer to shore in order to make ends meet.

The Internal Trade Department conducted its survey at Samut Sakhon's Talay Thai market, the country's largest seafood market.

It was found that about 100 cold-storage operators at the market had the capacity to store a total of 257,000 tonnes of seafood.

However, due to the impact of many fishing boats being docked, the stockpile has decreased to about 60-70 per cent of capacity.

Chanoknart Titapanich, a seafood trader at Talay Thai, said the supply of fishery produce had not yet decreased as many boats had only just returned from fishing trips.

However, if the tougher fishing rules are not eased shortly, more boats will be forced to dock and that could lead to a shortage of seafood in the near future, she said. Traders may then have to sell freshwater fish instead of seafood as a short-term solution, she added.

Boonyarit Kalayanamit, director-general of the Internal Trade Department, said that although some seafood prices had risen, prices still reflected the cost of production and the department would not therefore impose controls on selling prices.

He insisted that there was an adequate supply of seafood for supplying the domestic market for several months, while the agency would only closely monitor traders and cold-storage operators to prevent price speculation and unfair trading practices.

Boonyarit also suggested that people could switch to consuming other foods instead of seafood, such as freshwater fish or aquaculture products. To promote more consumption of aquaculture products, the department will link up with 135 aquaculture farmers in 39 provinces for supplying their products to consumers nationwide, he said.

According to the survey at Talay Thai market, the price of seafood has in some cases risen significantly from the pre-crisis level.

For instance, the price of mackerel has gone up by 80 Thai Baht (Bt) a kilogram to Bt250, sea bass by Bt50 to Bt250, grouper by Bt100 to Bt400, and pomfret by Bt100 to Bt680.



_TheFishSite News Desk_



*Jokowi seeks ban on buying of foreign ships*






A shipyard in Tanjung Uncang, west of Batam Island. Batam has seen its shipbuilding industry expand in the last decade, peaking in 2011
Photo: The Straits Times

IN A site visit to Batam over the weekend, President Joko Widodo called for a ban on the import of ships after discovering that the island hosts most of the shipyards in the country, and learning about Indonesia's shipbuilding capability.

The move is certain to raise concerns over the country's nationalistic tendencies.

"I am surprised that Indonesia has 250 shipyards, of which 105 of them are in Batam - this is a big industry," he told reporters during the visit, flanked by an entourage of ministers including Coordinating Economics Minister Sofyan Djalil, Defence Minister Ryamizard Riyacudu and Industry Minister Saleh Husin.

All state-owned firms, government agencies and ministries will be urged to refrain from purchasing cargo ships from overseas. Mr Joko also ordered a stock-take of the country's supply.

"I say this again, no more buying from overseas. Why do we need to do so if we can make it ourselves? Our trade balance can (become too big) if the current practice continues," he said, to applause from staff of shipbuilding companies.

Some view his latest ban as nationalistic, adding to other policies such as requiring foreigners to pass a compulsory Bahasa Indonesia language test, which was later withdrawn after protests.

In the last six months, the government has also imposed a slew of other regulations perceived as nationalist, such as requiring smartphone suppliers to use 40 per cent locally made components before they can distribute phones here.

Trade Minister Rachmat Gobel also banned imports of second-hand clothing to protect the local garment industry.

Still, others say the ban on buying foreign-built ships is in line with Mr Joko's idea of restoring Indonesia's maritime sovereignty and reviving a flagging maritime sector that has been hit hard by the current economic slowdown.

Indonesia's economy grew 4.7 per cent in the first quarter, the slowest rate in six years, and has prompted economists to revise growth forecasts to below 5 per cent - in contrast to the 5.7 per cent that Mr Joko has pegged the Budget to this year in order for his reform plans to take shape.

Batam, with deep-harbour facilities, has seen its shipbuilding industry expand in the last decade, peaking in 2011.

Its growth has since declined with the onset of a global economic slowdown that affected orders.

To stimulate the shipbuilding industry, the government has rolled out several incentives such as tax breaks on components. A senior commissioner of Anggrek Hitam Shipyard, Mr Moekhlas Siddiq, told The Straits Times that local shipbuilders like him welcomed the moves in the hope that it could boost growth.

Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Indroyono Susilo said no other regulations are needed, just implementation.

"In each tender for procurement of ships, we will make sure domestic builders are preferred," he said yesterday in Batam.

In the past week, Mr Joko has made checks on ports and the maritime industry a priority, expressing his disappointment over long waits and inefficiency at the country's busiest seaport of Tanjung Priok in Jakarta.

Yesterday, he also met Fisheries and Maritime Affairs Minister Susi Pudjiastuti, who told reporters that she had revoked up to 15 fishing licences belonging to six big groups after they were found to be involved in illegal fishing and selling extra stock to foreigners.

zubaidah@sph.com.sg

Jokowi seeks ban on buying of foreign ships, AsiaOne Asia News

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarveL

*Can a wild fishery be bred? Indonesia's plan to restock its oceans*
*Melati Kaye *

This article was produced under the Mongabay Reporting Network and can be re-published on your web site or blog or in your magazine, newsletter, or newspaper under these terms.





_Baby green sea turtles tussle over a scrap of frozen sardine at Bolong's Turtle Sanctuary in Lombok, Indonesia. The turtles will eventually be released to augment local turtle populations. Photo credit: Melati Kaye._ 


Abdul "Bolong" Hanan had a baby turtle in one hand and a toothbrush in the other. He scrubbed the squirming two-month-old vigorously before plopping it back into one of the shaded tile pools at his self-designated turtle sanctuary on the southeast end of Gili Meno island off Lombok, Indonesia. Too much algae on a baby turtle's back makes it susceptible to bacterial infection, he explained. 

The greenback held still for a moment, its flippers in a tight, surprised tuck. Then it relaxed and paddled among the 400 other baby green sea turtles (_Chelonia mydas_) Bolong sheltered. 

It was mealtime. The turtles skirmished for frozen sardine bits. 

Bolong does not have a degree in conservation management. He has never even studied biology. But he built Bolong's Turtle Sanctuary himself and has successfully reared and released over 1,000 eight-month-old turtles into local waters since 2008. Bolong, his wife, and daughter gather eggs from turtle nests dug too close to beachfront hotel bungalows and other developments, then personally rear each turtle from egg to seaworthy juvenile. They claim that between 90 and 100 percent of the eggs they rescue hatch. 

Many locals agree that there are now more turtles in local waters than there were in the 1990s. The abundance has even emboldened tourists to tell dive operators, "no turtle, no money" — as in, if they don't see a turtle during a dive, they won't pay for their trip. 

_




Abdul "Bolong" Hanan scrubs algae off a baby green sea turtle to prevent bacterial infection. Photo credit: Melati Kaye._


Now the Indonesian government is trying to replicate Bolong's success on a national scale. But unlike Bolong's method of increasing the survival rate of a local population, the government will transplant animals. They may bring in animals from elsewhere when local numbers of a native species are low. Or they may introduce hybrids bred from outside species. 

At a press conference in March, Indonesian fishery minister Susi Pudjiastuti said she plans to restock national oceans, starting with spiny lobster (_Panulirus homarus)_. "Aquaculture is so much work, why don't we just put fish in the oceans and harvest them?" she asked. 

Details on the national plan are sparse, however. It is unclear, for instance, how many species the government plans to restock, in what areas of the country, or exactly how it intends to source the animals it will release. 

Regional governments have run one-off restocking initiatives to enhance their offshore coral reefs by introducing hybrid fish species. In April, local government officials in Buleleng, Bali released a few thousand non-native hybrid groupers reared from Thai and Bruneian stocks. When mongabay.com asked about follow-up monitoring work to evaluate the success of the restocking, the officials admitted to not having a plan. 

But examples from abroad suggest that restocking isn't as simple as dropping new animals into an existing ecosystem. Many restocking initiatives have failed, and not for lack of trying. 

Mainland China undertook an extensive and expensive restocking initiative for large yellow croaker (_Larimichthys crocea_) from the 1980s to the mid-2000s. But it failed to revive what was once one of the three biggest commercial fisheries in mainland China, which had succumbed to overfishing. 

Despite additional boosts from two decades of seasonal closures and gear restrictions, plus $200,000 or more spent annually on restocking from 1999 to 2005, wild croaker stocks failed to recover, according to a paper by University of Hong Kong researchers Min Liu and Yvonne Sadovy de Mitcheson. Moreover, their average age and size of sexual maturation declined over time, an indication of overexploitation and inbreeding The sums spent on restocking would have been better spent on managing the remaining wild stocks and enforcing fishing regulations, Liu and de Mitcheson concluded. 

Even proponents of restocking say that the technique must be paired with ecosystem restoration. 

_




A spiny lobster, photographed in Central Java. The species is targeted for restocking under an Indonesian government plan. Photo credit: Melati Kaye.
_
Japan — the country that consumes more fish than any other — has a national hatchery program that releases 80 different species of marine fish, crustaceans, and mollusks. But even there, researchers concluded that restocking "augments" wild production but "has limits depending on the carrying capacity of the environment," according to a presentation by fisheries scientist Katsuyuki Hamasaki of the Tokyo University of Marine Science and Technology. In other words, habitat restoration is necessary for restocking to work. 

Hamasaki also suggested removing predators, as well as follow-up research to determine how cost-effective an initiative is in increasing local catches or restoring local populations. 

In 2006, Hamasaki co-authored a review of the national stock enhancement program for kuruma prawns (_Penaeus japonicus_) that Japan has had underway since 1964. He found that the number of predators and quality of the habitat determined the survival of hatchery-bred prawns sourced from other populations. The paper notes that "hatchery releases have not succeeded in augmenting total production of this species." 

His co-author and university colleague, Shuichi Kitada, penned a review of the national finfish stock enhancement program in which he analyzed the ecological impact and economics of restocking. Kitada found that hatchery-bred fish sourced from other populations didn't mate with local fish enough to increase regional stocks significantly. Instead, releases just meant greater landings locally, and therefore a more financially padded fishing community. 

Pro- and anti-restocking researchers alike recommend small releases of marine animals at many sites as opposed to massive dumps at only a few. Small releases are less likely to stress local populations and ecosystems, and they are easier to monitor. Bulong's sea turtle releases and the ministry's release of 450 egg-bearing mud crabs (_Scylla serrata_) near Bali airport in April both take that advice to heart. 

But that's certainly not how all Indonesian restocking programs operate. The thousands of groupers released in Bali in April and the lack of any plan to monitor or assess their success make that much clear. When contacted by mongabay.com, the Indonesian national fishery ministry's Directorate of Research and Development, which is in charge of the lobster restocking initiative, likewise offered no specific plans for follow-up. 

But even such small-scale projects as Bolong's turtle hatchery warrant follow-up research, if for no other reason than to settle a local debate about whether there are now "too many" turtles in the Gili islands. 

One veteran Gili dive operator lamented how on any dive, you could now see 6 to 10 green sea turtles. "When the turtles are on the coral," Dray van Beeck told mongabay.com, "how can I tell my dive group to be careful about what they step on or touch?" 

But Bolong countered that it isn't the turtles that are destroying the coral. "Before [Gili Meno] had dive operations… Before people started visiting, before there were people eating turtle eggs, there were lots of turtles," he said. 

Judging from the situation on Gili Meno, another necessary ingredient for restocking initiatives is local buy-in. 





_Abdul "Bolong" Hanan feeds baby green sea turtles at his turtle sanctuary in Lombok, Indonesia. His small project has helped increase the local population of the species. Photo credit: Melati Kaye._ 

A five-minute walk south from Bolong's Turtle Sanctuary is a cement statue of a green turtle surrounded by a ten-foot-wide cement sandbox. This is the remnant of a government-commissioned turtle egg-laying ground. Turtles did lay their eggs there, but island residents dug them up to eat. Boiled turtle eggs are a traditional delicacy. 

Bolong set up a fenced sand pit next to his roofed sanctuary. Here he buries the eggs he rescues from poorly placed nests. He sleeps nights at the sanctuary in order to keep close watch over the sand pit. 

"People initially thought I was crazy to save turtles. I lose money on them but I think about my children's children," he explained when asked about his dedication. "I want them to see turtles." 

*Citations:*

Liu, M. and De Mitcheson, Y. S. Profile of a fishery collapse: why mariculture failed to save the large yellow croaker. Fish and Fisheries, 9: 219–242 (2008).
Hamasaki, K. and Kitada, S. A review of kumura prawn _Penaeus japonicus_ stock enhancement in Japan. Fisheries Research. 80, 80–9 (2006).
Kitada S. and Kishino H. Lessons learned from Japanese finfish stock enhancement programs. Fisheries Research 80: 101–112 (2006).
Can a wild fishery be bred? Indonesia's plan to restock its oceans

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## frequency

Indonesia is still blowing up Vietnamese boats and stuff?


----------



## MarveL

frequency said:


> Indonesia is still blowing up Vietnamese boats and stuff?



@Beast i think you should change the thread's title


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

MarveL said:


> @Beast i think you should change the thread's title



Yes we should. change it.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian navy seized 2 vietnamese illegal fishing boats around Natuna sea (12/7/2015)





_KM. Sinar Petromak 011 (KG 93167 PF) and KM. Sinar Petromak 017 (KG 92826 PF), seized by KRI Teuku Umar-385 when fishing illegaly in Natuna sea._





_KM Sinar Petromak 011 captain, Ngurah Yun Ang and KM Sinar Petromak 017 captain, Li Tan Kua arrested in Indonesia with their 27crews._

_Koarmabar Tangkap Dua Kapal Ikan Vietnam di Laut Natuna_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

Vietnamese fisherman always causing trouble in her neighbour's yard.


----------



## Rechoice

There is south East Asia sea. Vietnamese fishermen has been there from ancient time. we found Spratly and Paracels first.

Today, there is EZZ, some time our fishermen go too far. they don't have navigation instrument.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## opruh

Rechoice said:


> There is south East Asia sea. Vietnamese fishermen has been there from ancient time. we found Spratly and Paracels first.
> 
> Today, there is EZZ, some time our fishermen go too far. they don't have navigation instrument.


Yes they are pirates since the ancient time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

opruh said:


> Yes they are pirates since the ancient time.



You lie.

Today, Indonesian sea-pirates are arrested in sea territory of Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Rechoice said:


> There is south East Asia sea. Vietnamese fishermen has been there from ancient time. we found Spratly and Paracels first.
> 
> *Today, there is EZZ, some time our fishermen go too far. they don't have navigation instrument*.



BULLSHIT!!! Vietnam has been consistently stealing fishes from other countries even as far as Papua New Guinea. Also there's a thing called GPS now. This is why the Vietnamese are no different than China. A thieves accusing another thieves.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Relax bro, our action speaks louder than any words. As long as we consistently implementing this policy, i can see in the next 5 years our fishery sector will grow rapidly. Today, our traditional fishermen already start getting man sized tunas when they go out fishing. Before, this prized tunas will be stolen by the illegal poachers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rechoice

Reashot Xigwin said:


> BULLSHIT!!! Vietnam has been consistently stealing fishes from other countries even as far as Papua New Guinea. Also there's a thing called GPS now. This is why the Vietnamese are no different than China. A thieves accusing another thieves.



Vietnamese fishermen go to Pacific ocean to fishing, there is randomly closed to Papua New Guinea's EZZ.

Base on your troll, you said Chinese is thief. Its right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Go ahead, we won't stop your fisherman to fish on the Pacific, as long as they don't intrude Indonesian water and fish there. If this fisherman able to operate relatively big fishing boats, that can venture close to PNG territory, they should invest more on navigation system or at least good and reliable GPS system.

And don't take this topic hard and personal, this topic is not about destroying vietnamese fishing boats, but destroying illegal poacher boats and stopping any illegal activities taking place within Indonesian water.

Last, get used to it, since we expect this policy to run for at least in 5 years time of Jokowi's administration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Rechoice said:


> You lie.
> 
> Today, Indonesian sea-pirates are arrested in sea territory of Vietnam.



Dude quit lying. These are Vietnamese getting arrested.


----------



## Rechoice

Jlaw said:


> Dude quit lying. These are Vietnamese getting arrested.



Shoot up. 

Check here, chinese liar. Cảnh sát biển VN bắt cướp biển - Kỳ 5: Những chuyện chưa kể - Tuổi Trẻ Online


----------



## Jlaw

Rechoice said:


> Shoot up.
> 
> Check here, chinese liar. Cảnh sát biển VN bắt cướp biển - Kỳ 5: Những chuyện chưa kể - Tuổi Trẻ Online



LOL, vietnamese source. Those guys look like Viets.


----------



## Rechoice

Jlaw said:


> LOL, vietnamese source. Those guys look like Viets.



You are stupid. I can post more for you. I copy from article for you, this is text in Vietnamese:

*"Xử lý thế nào?

Việc xử lý 11 tên cướp biển mang quốc tịch Indonesia như thế nào cũng là một vấn đề nan giải. Một cuộc họp đã được tổ chức ngay ngày hôm sau, ngày 24-11, giữa Bộ Công an, Biên phòng, CSB, Viện KSND tối cao, Cục Hàng hải."
*
Pls google it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Rechoice said:


> There is south East Asia sea. Vietnamese fishermen has been there from ancient time. we found Spratly and Paracels first.
> 
> Today, there is EZZ, some time our fishermen go too far. they don't have navigation instrument.



No. It is not because they don't have any navigational instrument but it is because they have the intention to poach.

They are using fake flag and fake Indonesian name to fool our authority. Their intention is clear from the start -sneak in and poach.



Rechoice said:


> You are stupid. I can post more for you. I copy from article for you, this is text in Vietnamese:
> 
> *"Xử lý thế nào?
> 
> Việc xử lý 11 tên cướp biển mang quốc tịch Indonesia như thế nào cũng là một vấn đề nan giải. Một cuộc họp đã được tổ chức ngay ngày hôm sau, ngày 24-11, giữa Bộ Công an, Biên phòng, CSB, Viện KSND tối cao, Cục Hàng hải."
> *
> Pls google it.



Yes it is true. But these pirates didn't commit the crime in Vietnam territory. They were chased by Malaysian and Indonesian authorities and then escape into Vietnam waters where they were eventually arrested by Vietnam authority. It's a collaborative effort.

MT Orkim Harmony hijacking - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This however different than poachers who intentionally sneak into our territory and doing criminal activity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bennedict

katarabhumi said:


> No. It is not because they don't have any navigational instrument but it is because they have the intention to poach.
> 
> They are using fake flag and fake Indonesian name to fool our authority. Their intention is clear from the start -sneak in and poach.


Well like it or not, their fishermen, Burmese, Thais, Filipino captured and soon to be punished according to law. And i'm sure those Pirates originated from our country will slowly decreased as more legal job opportunities in local fisheries increased.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Rechoice said:


>




Unless I'm dreaming, is that Vietnamese security officer barefoot (on the right) ? And the other one (on the left) wearing sandals?


----------



## Rechoice

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Unless I'm dreaming, is that Vietnamese security officer barefoot (on the right) ? And the other one (on the left) wearing sandals?



I think he has uniform footwears too, but it was got wet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2 more vietnamese illegal fishing boats seized (25/7/2015).
KM Kurnia 9 (BV 9796 TS) and KM Kurnia 10 (BV 99868 TS) seized by Indonesian navy around Ranai, Natuna sea. All the 20 crews was arrested and waitng for further investigation process.











Indoneisan navy patrol captured the illegal fishing boats using KRI Clurit 641.





Boats position when captured for fishing illegaly in Indonesian water (04°39' N -108°33' E)


_- KRI-Celurit-641-Tangkap-Dua-Kapal-Vietnam-di-Natuna.html_
_- Koarmabar Tangkap 2 Kapal Illegal Fishing di Laut Ranai, Natuna_
_- Lagi, TNI AL Tangkap 2 Kapal Vietnam Pencuri Ikan di Natuna_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2 more vietnamese illegal fishing boats seized (25/7/2015).
KM Kurnia 9 (BV 9796 TS) and KM Kurnia 10 (BV 99868 TS) seized by Indonesian navy around Ranai, Natuna sea. All the 20 crews was arrested and waiting for further investigation process.





One of the vietnamese boat BV 9796 TS, seized for fishing illegaly





Indonesian navy patrol, captured the illegal fishing boats using KRI Clurit 641.





Boats position when captured for fishing illegaly in Indonesian water (04°39' N -108°33' E)

_- KRI-Celurit-641-Tangkap-Dua-Kapal-Vietnam-di-Natuna.html_
_- Koarmabar Tangkap 2 Kapal Illegal Fishing di Laut Ranai, Natuna_
_- Lagi, TNI AL Tangkap 2 Kapal Vietnam Pencuri Ikan di Natuna_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PLANZubr

pr1v4t33r said:


> 2 more vietnamese illegal fishing boats seized (25/7/2015).
> KM Kurnia 9 (BV 9796 TS) and KM Kurnia 10 (BV 99868 TS) seized by Indonesian navy around Ranai, Natuna sea. All the 20 crews was arrested and waiting for further investigation process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the vietnamese boat BV 9796 TS, seized for fishing illegaly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian navy patrol, captured the illegal fishing boats using KRI Clurit 641.
> 
> View attachment 241007
> 
> Boats position when captured for fishing illegaly in Indonesian water (04°39' N -108°33' E)


Great move by Indonesia. Blow up the fishing boats again. Just leave the Viets on their boats this time. They can swim back to Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

PLANZubr said:


> Great move by Indonesia. Blow up the fishing boats again. Just leave the Viets on their boats this time. They can swim back to Vietnam.


I wonder why the Mod failed to make this thread sticky? Anyway, indonesia is an insignificant country, and becomes less important with every day passing by. they are very desperate now. in Asean, we call them Mr Nobody. do you see anyone in Asean inviting the former furniture seller Jokowi to a friendly visit? Nope.

by the way, indonesia heads to a full economic collapse. mostly thanks to their nationalistic policy. do you have relatives in the country? do you remember of indo massacre on chinese ethnics when indo faced economic collapse lately, some years ago? I think you should warn them and advise them to leave indo immediately. chinese women are not safe at all.

the burmese sentenced a lot of chinese to prison because of illegal logging. no chance to swim back to china. too bad.


----------



## katarabhumi

Made this thread sticky?.. YES, PLEASE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2015 Map of The Republic of Indonesia
The latest map issued by the Indonesian government providing detail and informative visual of the whole Indonesian territory. Looks like we claim more EEZ, including area around SCS
.









PLANZubr said:


> Great move by Indonesia. Blow up the fishing boats again. Just leave the Viets on their boats this time. They can swim back to Vietnam.


There's some sentiment within Indonesian society that indeed demand more strict yet more simple implementation of this "sink the boats" policy. They demand direct investigation and trial at the sea, and when found guilty the boats will be destroyed immediately. But we will not harm the crews, they will be deported, but the captain ussually get fined and jailed.




Viet said:


> Anyway, indonesia is an insignificant country, and becomes less important with every day passing by. they are very desperate now. in Asean, we call them Mr Nobody. do you see anyone in Asean inviting the former furniture seller Jokowi to a friendly visit? Nope.
> 
> by the way, indonesia heads to a full economic collapse. mostly thanks to their nationalistic policy. do you have relatives in the country? do you remember of indo massacre on chinese ethnics when indo faced economic collapse lately, some years ago? I think you should warn them and advise them to leave indo immediately. chinese women are not safe at all.


What a wonderfull insight. This man must be an economic and foreign policy expert. NOT.




katarabhumi said:


> Made this thread sticky?.. YES, PLEASE


Then we should find a more neutral tone for the title of this topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## William Hung

pr1v4t33r said:


> 2015 Map of The Republic of Indonesia
> The latest map issued by the Indonesian government providing detail and informative visual of the whole Indonesian territory. Looks like we claim more EEZ, including area around SCS
> .
> 
> View attachment 241066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's some sentiment within Indonesian society that indeed demand more strict yet more simple implementation of this "sink the boats" policy. They demand direct investigation and trial at the sea, and when found guilty the boats will be destroyed immediately. But we will not harm the crews, they will be deported, but the captain ussually get fined and jailed.
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderfull insight. This man must be an economic and foreign policy expert. NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> Then we should find a more neutral tone for the title of this topic.



As far as I know, that map was released a few years ago.

There are three lines, first one is red close to Natuna, then a blue line that is further up, then a purple line that even goes a bit further.

Can you tell me what the three different lines mean and what is the Indonesian official stance on the blue and purple lines?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Yorozuya said:


> As far as I know, that map was released a few years ago. There are three lines, first one is red close to Natuna, then a blue line that is further up, then a purple line that even goes a bit further. Can you tell me what the three different lines mean and what is the Indonesian official stance on the blue and purple lines?



True we indeed released this map in 2014, but we refine and renew it in 2015 with few changes. You can download the new 2015 hi resolution map, but it seems that i can't post the link.

The red line : Indonesia territorial sea boundary
The blue line : Indonesia continental shelf boundary
The purple line : Indonesia ZEE boundary

solid line : agreed
dash line : agreed, not yet ratified
dash & dot line : claim not yet agreed


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Yorozuya said:


> As far as I know, that map was released a few years ago. There are three lines, first one is red close to Natuna, then a blue line that is further up, then a purple line that even goes a bit further. Can you tell me what the three different lines mean and what is the Indonesian official stance on the blue and purple lines?



True, we indeed released this map in 2014, but we refine and renew it in 2015 with few changes.

Red line : Indonesia territorial sea boundary
Blue line : Indonesia continental shelf boundary
Purple line : Indonesia ZEE boundary

solid line : agreed
dash line : agreed, not yet ratified
dash and point line : claimed, not yet agreed

In the case of boundary surrounding Natuna, we (Indonesia & Vietnam) have agreed on the purple boundary, but we have not ratified this. And Indonesia have some claim that need to be agreed with Malaysia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rechoice




----------



## William Hung

pr1v4t33r said:


> True, we indeed released this map in 2014, but we refine and renew it in 2015 with few changes.
> 
> Red line : Indonesia territorial sea boundary
> Blue line : Indonesia continental shelf boundary
> Purple line : Indonesia ZEE boundary
> 
> solid line : agreed
> dash line : agreed, not yet ratified
> dash and point line : claimed, not yet agreed
> 
> In the case of boundary surrounding Natuna, we (Indonesia & Vietnam) have agreed on the purple boundary, but we have not ratified this. And Indonesia have some claim that need to be agreed with Malaysia.
> 
> View attachment 241122



Thanks. Viet Nam and Malaysia have agreed on their respective EEZ boundaries and made a joint submission to the UN back in 2012. It looked something like this, which is very similar to the Indonesian map on the VN-IND boundary:






I wondered before why Indonesia didn’t join VN-MY in submitting the map but it seems like Malaysia can only agree with the blue line while Indonesia want the purple line. Interesting that VN has agreed on the purple line. Maybe VN-IND will soon make a joint submission on a new updated EEZ map to the UN.

It is interesting that this map now officially shows the boundary line that conflict with China’s 9 dash lines while I couldn’t find any official Indonesia stance on this back in 2012.



Rechoice said:


> View attachment 241124



That’s not an official map of any country, it was only created by some news media.

If you want to know the official claim line of Viet Nam (in terms of EEZ), you will need to find the map that was submitted to the UN back in 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Rechoice said:


> View attachment 241124





Yorozuya said:


> Thanks. Viet Nam and Malaysia have agreed on their respective EEZ boundaries and made a joint submission to the UN back in 2012. It looked something like this, which is very similar to the Indonesian map on the VN-IND boundary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered before why Indonesia didn’t join VN-MY in submitting the map but it seems like Malaysia can only agree with the blue line while Indonesia want the purple line. Interesting that VN has agreed on the purple line. Maybe VN-IND will soon make a joint submission on a new updated EEZ map to the UN.
> 
> It is interesting that this map now officially shows the boundary line that conflict with China’s 9 dash lines while I couldn’t find any official Indonesia stance on this back in 2012.



Our government are very progresive regarding settlement of maritime boundaries with our neighbouring countries. Until today we have already settled 21 maritime boundaries treaty with our neighbor including malaysia, philippines, singapore, vietnam, thailand, india, australia, timor leste, and papua new guinea.

But since we have a very large maritime area with so many maritime boundaries with our neighbor, there's still few more work to be done.

Regarding the 9 dashed line claimed by China, Indonesian government doesn't recognize this claim and there will be no agreement / treaty involving the 2 country to settle any maritime boundary. It doesn't exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Safeway Becomes First US Supermarket to Offer Fair Trade Fish 

Earlier this year, Safeway, in a partnership with the nonprofit organization Fair Trade USA, became the first U.S. supermarket to offer Fair Trade seafood. The initiative is part of a program aimed at expanding the social and environmental considerations of the Fair Trade movement into the world seafood market, which currently employs over 120 million people across the world.

The supermarket chain began its Fair Trade seafood program in March with the distribution of wild-capture tuna from small-scale fishing operations in Indonesia. Those products are being supplied by four Fair Trade associations representing 120 fishermen in Indonesia’s Maluku province.

In order for seafood to become Fair Trade certified, suppliers must source and trade in compliance with standards established by Fair Trade USA’s Capture Fisheries Program. Those criteria include standards for empowerment and community development, which prioritize the well-being of communities in trade activities; fundamental human rights, which protect workers from forced labor and ensure their right to organize; and wages, working conditions and access to services, which aim to improve wages and benefits as well as working hours.

_Safeway Becomes First Supermarket to Offer Fair Trade Fish_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia gives ultimatum on fishermen’s payments
_Indonesia yesterday said it would no longer allow Taiwanese fishing boats to hire Indonesian crew members unless employers pay the workers a monthly bonus of NT$1,000._






The Indonesia government will only accept applications from brokers whose clients are willing to pay the monthly bonus to Indonesian fishermen working on their fishing boats, Indonesian Agency of Placement and Protection of Indonesian Migrant Workers deputy head Agusdin Subiantoro told the Central News agency yesterday.

The official’s comments came a day after representatives of several Taiwanese brokerage companies went to Indonesia to meet with officials from the Indonesian agency and reach a consensus on the treatment of Indonesian fishermen in Taiwan.

Many Taiwanese brokerage firms received notification on March 16 that Indonesia would stop sending fishermen to Taiwan until their rights were better protected.

The unilateral announcement caught many deep-sea and inshore fishing operators in Taiwan off guard, as Indonesian fishery workers reportedly account for about 70 percent of the foreign nationals working in Taiwan’s fishery sector.

At Tuesday’s meeting, Indonesian government officials and the Taiwanese brokers reached a consensus over two issues, but the Manpower Agencies Association of Republic of China (Taiwan) said it could not accept the demand that monthly bonuses be paid.

The two sides agreed that Taiwanese employers need to provide proper bedding and better living quarters for crew members on their boats and that employers cannot deduct the cost of food from the fishermen’s wages.

An official from Taiwan’s representative office in Indonesia, who also attended Tuesday’s meeting, said the monthly bonus was not part of the consensus reached by the two sides.

The Agency of Placement and Protection of Indonesian Migrant Workers acknowledged that Taiwan did not agree to the demand for the bonus, but it said the bonus was a necessary condition for an agreement.

_Indonesia gives ultimatum on fishermen’s payments - Taipei Times_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

US Revokes Import Duty for Indonesian Fishery Products

_The government of United States (US) reduces and revokes import duty for Indonesian fishery products. The amount of import duty tariff drop ranges from 0.5 to 15 percent._







34 fish product groups obtain import duty reduction which takes effect from July 29th to December 31st 2015 and can be extended.

The generalized system of preferences (GSP) facility is good news for Indonesia amid the weakening economy. Import duty tariff drop ranges from 0.5 to 1.5 percent.

Some Indonesian fishery products with 0-percent import duty include frozen crab, sardine, frog meat, canned fish, processed lobster, and water crab. Meanwhile, processed tuna, canned tuna, as well as processed crab and water crab does not get import duty cut.

“Import duty reduction or revoke scheme for some Indonesian fishery products in US is a good opportunity for Indonesian fishery exporter to enhance their exports,” Saut said.

Several things US considers when providing the special scheme are Indonesian government’s commitments for sustainable fishery, illegal fishing eradication, and good bilateral communication with US. On the other hand, the other competitor countries in fishery product sector such as Vietnam and China do not obtain the GS facility.

In 2011-2013, Indonesia used to obtain GSP special treatment scheme for its fishery products but it is halted in 2013-2015. GSP is a special scheme from developed countries offering non-reciprocal special treatment such as low or zero tariffs for importing the products from developing countries. Besides Indonesia, several ASEAN countries obtaining similar facilities are Thailand, Malaysia, and Philippines.

US is the main market target for Indonesian fishery product export. Export value for Indonesian fishery products to US keeps increasing from 2011-2014 namely USD 1.07 billion in 2011, USD 1.15 billion in 2012, USD 1.33 billion in 2013, and USD 1.84 billion in 2014.

The average fishery product export growth since 2011 is 21.14 percent. With GSP facility, the government targets USD 2 billion Indonesian fishery export value to US in 2015.

_US Revokes Import Duty for Indonesian Fishery Products Nusantara Maritime News_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

4 vietnamese illegal fishing boats seized inside Natuna EEZ by Marine and Fisheries Surveillance patrol (29/7/2015)





BV 8281 TS, 90 GT fishing boat, one of the vessels that seized by the Indonesian authority.





4 vietnamese illegal fishing boats seized, with total 48 crews, all vietnamese citizen.





BV 9619 TS, 85 GT with 3 crews





BV 8281 TS, 90 GT with 20 crews









BV 9947 TS, 85 GT with 3 crews









BV 7282 TS, 90 GT with 22 crews





The 4 illegal fishing boats, seized by Marine and Fisheries Surveillance officers using Hiu Macan 001 patrol boat


Four Vietnamese fishing vessels impounded

The Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry impounded four fishing vessels registered in Vietnam in the Indonesian Exclusive Economic Zone, on July 29.

"All 48 crew members of the impounded ships are Vietnamese," Director General of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Resources Control Asep Burhanudin said here on Friday.

He added that the four ships were caught red-handed while they were poaching fish in Indonesian waters without securing the necessary documents from the Indonesian government.

The Vietnamese fishing ships were charged with violating article 93 paragraph (2) adj. article 27 paragraph (2) of law number 45/2009 as amended by law number 31/2004 on fisheries. If found guilty, the crew members can be sentenced to six years in jail and fined up to Rp20 billion.

The crew members of the four fishing vessels were escorted by Hiu Macan 001 ship to the West Kalimantan provincial capital of Pontianak, for further questioning.

Earlier, the Indonesian Traditional Fishermens Association (KNTI) had admitted that the severe punishment meted out to fish thieves in Indonesian waters was an effective way to curb fish thefts.

_- Four Vietnamese fishing vessels impounded - ANTARA News_
_- 4 kapal Ikan Ilegal dan 48 ABK Vietnam Ditangkap Petugas KKP_
_- KKP tangkap empat kapal ikan ilegal Vietnam - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Data from Marine and Fisheries Surveillance Agency since January 2015 to 30 July 2015, KKP (Marine and Fisheries Surveillance patrol) already seized 38 illegal foreign fishing boats.

This number exclude boats that seized by other agencies such as navy and water police.

- Vietnam 23 boats
- Thailand 5 boats
- Malaysia 4 boats
- Philippine 6 boats

_4 Kapal Illegal Fishing Viatnam ditangkap KP. Hiu Macan 001 di Laut Cina Selatan_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ComradeNam

Im suprise there is no single Chinese boat.... Good job Indonesia govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

ComradeNam said:


> Im suprise there is no single Chinese boat.... Good job Indonesia govt.



That's incomplete conclusion. we still haven't seen data from navy and police.


----------



## black-hawk_101

They should used their old missiles to take down those illegal boats down. Same for all the other countries like Pakistan and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

black-hawk_101 said:


> They should used their old missiles to take down those illegal boats down. Same for all the other countries like Pakistan and others.



Not that we don't like the idea, but that's just to damn expensive. We use cheap dynamite for this particular show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

pr1v4t33r said:


> Not that we don't like the idea, but that's just to damn expensive. We use cheap dynamite for this particular show.


But the old missiles are of no use at all. So making use of them is the right way of utilizing people's money.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

black-hawk_101 said:


> But the old missiles are of no use at all. So making use of them is the right way of utilizing people's money.



We still can use old missile for military drill/exercise that held many times a year here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

pr1v4t33r said:


> We still can use old missile for military drill/exercise that hold many times a years here.


But using it against the real targets can help you practice in real time.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

black-hawk_101 said:


> But using it against the real targets can help you practice in real time.



Sure, but what would International community say to us? Blowing up fishing boats using missile, my oh my... where's your manner, that's a little bit rude and impolite don't you agree...


----------



## black-hawk_101

pr1v4t33r said:


> Sure, but what would International community say to us? Blowing up fishing boats using missile, my oh my... where's your manner, that's a little bit impolite don't you agree...


Not at all. Blowing with 76m.m guns is also unethical


----------



## pr1v4t33r

black-hawk_101 said:


> Not at all. Blowing with 76m.m guns is also unethical




Thanks God we haven't tried that, we only use smaller calliber


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Jakarta to ban foreign crews from Indonesia’s fishing grounds *
The Australian 
August 01, 2015 12:00AM 

*Peter Alford*



Correspondent
Jakarta




Indonesian Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti. Picture: Tri Saputro _Source:_ TheAustralian

* Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti plans to ban foreign crews from Indonesia’s vast fishing grounds and stop the transfer of catches to overseas processors. *

That would transform not just the domestic fishery but neighbouring trawling and processing industries, particularly Thailand’s, which Ms Susi believes are plundering Indonesian waters.

She claims illegal fishing — with catches being transferred to factory ships known as reefers — costs Indonesia at least $US20 billion ($27bn) a year.

“Our neighbours should understand this domestic orientation on the fishing side,” she told _The Weekend Australian_.

“We invite them to come as buyers, building factories to process the fish. But on the fishing side, let Indonesians catch their fish.

“Foreign processing is allowed, but on the land (in Indonesia). Not transhipment.”

Ms Susi has already brought most trawling activity to a stop with a moratorium on renewing annual licences for ex-foreign fishing vessels while her Anti-Illegal Fishing Taskforce carries out an audit of the industry. Taskforce chief Mas Achmad Santosa said the ex-foreign vessels dominated the industry, particularly in the eastern Arafura Sea, because of their size and capacity. Averaging 250-300 gross tonnes, they were more than three times the size of Indonesian-built boats.

The Marine and Fisheries Ministry (KKP) taskforce, still working its way through 187 licences, has discovered massive malpractices.

They range from illegal foreign crewing, through multiple vessels operating off single-boat permits, use of banned trawling gear, and tax evasion, to people-trafficking and industrial slavery on the boats.

As a result of the taskforce’s evaluations of 30 companies in the seven biggest groups, 12 have lost their licences and eight await revocation. Hundreds of individual licences for trawlers and reefers have been cancelled.

Mr Achmad is expected on Monday to announce audits and punishments for a further 32 companies, owning 215 vessels.

Since last November 1 last year, when Ms Susi froze licence renewals, 48 boats caught trawling or transporting fish without permits have been impounded and sunk.

*The first three companies to be banned belonged to the Pusaka Benjina group, operating out of Benjina township, in the eastern Aru islands. The taskforce had been at work three months, relatively quietly, when Associated Press in March exposed the ugliest side of industrial fishing at Benjina — widespread enslavement of migrant fishermen. Subsequently 620 men and some boys, mostly Myanmarese and Cambodians, were assessed by the International Organisation for Migration as victims of trafficking. More than 500 Thais were also found, but most were sent home by the fishing companies, preventing assessment.*

KKP inspectors and police are now focused on Ambon, a much larger eastern fisheries hub, where more than 230 trawlers are tied up waiting for the Ms Susi’s moratorium to expire on November 1. Many trawlers and reefers have simply fled Indonesian waters.

All the companies under audit are Indonesian or registered joint ventures between Indonesian and foreign partners, though in many cases domestic involvement has been shown to be nominal.

Thai and Chinese companies are common joint venturers, while the 1132 registered ex-foreign trawlers come from Thailand, China, Vietnam, The Philippines — and 25 from Australia.

Often, the only Indonesian among a trawler crew of between 20 and 30 is the radio operator.

Taskforce investigators suspect many of ex-foreign vessels remain controlled by foreign companies, mostly Thai, that nominally sold them to Indonesian interests.

Most company arrangement were “basically fake” to disguise controlling foreign interests, Ms Susi agreed.

“Yes, it’s basically the Indonesian is only the front company,” she said. “They don’t really own it. Basically, what happens (Indonesians are) only buying and selling, arrange the licences, nothing else.”

Ms Susi, an outspoken, high-achieving businesswoman and a very unconventional minister, is by far the most popular minister in Joko Widodo’s cabinet.

But she knows her crusade against foreign fishing interests and Indonesians fronting for them has made her influential enemies at home and abroad.

There are rumours Ms Susi has been targeted in an impending cabinet reshuffle, though she believes she has the President’s full confidence, “so far”.

If she could get the rules in place to bring Indonesia’s fisheries under control, “probably I don’t need to stay longer than two years”.

“I don’t think it’s a fun job, that I would want to have for a lifetime. So I do feel called by the needs of the country and think I can contribute something, that’s all.”

_Additional reporting: Gita Athika_

Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

6 more Vietnamese illegal fishing vessels seized by Maritime and Fishery Surveillance Patrol around Anambas islands (3/8/2015).













_- Lagi, 10 Kapal Ikan Vietnam Ditangkap
- Sepuluh Kapal Ikan Ilegal Ditangkap di Perairan Anambas - Tribunnews.com_



Additional 2 Vietnamese illegal fishing vessels seized by the Navy (3/8/2015).













_- KRI Sutedi Sena Putra Berhasil Tangkap Kapal Ikan Asing - RMOL.CO
- Dua Kapal Vietnam Ditangkap di Kepulauan Natuna
- TNI AL Tangkap Dua Kapal Vietnam Curi Ikan di Natuna | Republika Online
_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

I wonder why our government fails to prevent the fishermen fishing in other nations waters. terrible.
those fisher apparently come from the poor provinces quang tri and quang nam. many cham people.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Fishery Products Export Opportunities to Achieve US $ 5 Billion

Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries, Susi Pudjiastuti, aiming fishery exports this year could reach $ 4-5 billion , particularly fish caught.

This is in line duty exemption of Indonesian fishery products to the United States (US). At least, Susi suggests, the export value of fish caught this year could be the same as the total exports (fish catch and fish cultivation) fishery products in 2014 worth US $ 4.6 billion.

“Hopefully fishery exports this year (2015) reached US $ 4-5 billion for catching fish,” said Susi after Eid al fitri gathering held at the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries (MMAF), Friday (31/7). She also believes, with the exemption from import duty can invite foreign investors to invest in the field of fisheries in Indonesia.

She also hopes for the future, Europe immediately imposed a duty-free policy as enacted United States (US). “I look at overseas trends seafood with strict traceability already begun and with tracking down illegal fishing, only legal products from Indonesia can be exported ,” she said.

more : _Indonesian Fishery Products Export Opportunities to Achieve US $ 5 Billion | Bftech.org – BioFloc News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Fisheries minister continues war against fish poaching

_Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti has reiterated that the war waged against fish poachers by sinking their vessels, among other measures, continues._







"They poach fish in Indonesian waters because their marine resources have run out. By combating fish theft, we hope the volume of fish caught by local fishermen increases," she said during a working visit to Jembrana district on Monday.

Indonesia, which has the second-longest coastline in the world, is ranked the fifth-largest fish exporter in Southeast Asia, she added.

When questioned about a request from owners of illegal fishing vessels to legally process their cases before sinking their vessels, the minister affirmed that her ministry abided by the fisheries law that authorized it to sink illegal fishing vessels.

"The stern measures taken by the Indonesian government against fish poachers have been fruitful, including in Kupang where local fisherman caught tuna fish weighing up to a hundred kilograms. This holds true for the rest of the country, as well," Pudjiastuti remarked.

Moreover, to fight against fish theft, she has urged local fishermen to participate in the movement by reporting any suspicious fishing vessels they spot to security agencies.

She also admitted that fishermen served as the spearhead of the efforts made to protect Indonesian waters from fish poachers.

"Fish in Indonesian waters must be caught by local fishermen. Other countries are only allowed to buy our fish for processing," she pointed out.

_Fisheries minister continues war against fish poaching - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Slaves rescued from Thai-owned fishing boat off Papua New Guinea

_Two Myanmar and six Cambodian men were removed from Thai-owned fishing boat the Blissful Reefer, a massive, 1,000-square-metre transport ship now impounded in Daru, Papua New Guinea, about 200 kilometres north of Australia._






Officials said the fishermen appeared to be part of a larger group of forced labourers being transported from Thailand to be distributed onto various fishing boats, said George Gigauri, head of the International Organization for Migration in Port Moresby.

The men are part of a seemingly inexhaustible supply of poor migrants from Myanmar, Cambodia and Laos who are forced to fish for the Thai seafood industry. When workers run away, become sick or even die, they are easily replaced by new recruits who are tricked or coerced by false promises of jobs in Thailand.

The story of Aung San Win, 19, who was among the rescued men, started the same way as with hundreds of other enslaved fishermen.

He said a broker came to his home in Myanmar and convinced him and several other young men to go to Thailand where they could find good work in factories. But when they arrived, their passports and identification cards were taken. They were then pushed onto boats and told they would have to fish for three years and owed nearly US$600 for their documents, he said.

"They told us that we have to get off in this place and work here," said Aung San Win, who added that it had taken about 20 days to reach Papua New Guinea, after stops in Singapore and Australia. "I don't want to work here. I don't even know what this place is."

Enslaved fishermen are routinely hauled from Thailand to work on smaller Thai trawlers in foreign waters where they are given little or no pay. They were routinely denied medicine, forced to work 22-hour shifts with no days off and given inadequate food and impure water.

The ship seized in Papua New Guinea, the Blissful Reefer, appears to be connected to a trafficking ring that was sending seafood caught by slaves around the Indonesian island of Benjina to the United States.

Indonesia Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti, whose investigators had been chasing the boats from Benjina, said she has asked Papua New Guinea to send back any illegal trawlers that fled her country for prosecution.

A patrol boat is expected to be sent to search waters in the strait along with a surveillance plane, Mr Gigauri said. The eight men aboard the Blissful Reefer will be returned home.

_Slaves rescued from Thai-owned fishing boat off Papua New Guinea | Coconuts Bangkok_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Hunt is on for 33 slave ships off coast of Papua New Guinea 

_ Immigration officials seek trawler fleet crewed by 1,000 trafficked Burmese men that is thought likely to be supplying the UK with seafood. A fleet of at least 30 fishing trawlers crewed by slaves is being hunted off the coast of Papua New Guinea as the true extent becomes apparent of the trafficking of Burmese men by a massive Thai-run criminal syndicate operating throughout the East Indies._






Immigration officials have so far intercepted one of the fishing vessels, called the Blissful Reefer, and rescued its trafficked crew. Another 33 Thai trawlers thought to be crewed by slaves are being tracked in fishing grounds off the south coast of Papua New Guinea, known locally as the Dog Leg.

The trawlers are thought to be linked to a huge trafficking operation that was disrupted on the isolated Indonesian island of Benjina in March, liberating hundreds of enslaved fishermen – although a large number of boats loaded with slaves managed to escape.

Analysis of the trafficking operation reveals that the fish, which were originally heading for Thailand’s huge export-oriented seafood trade, are entering global supply chains, with some almost certainly destined for Britain.

It has also emerged that another, much larger, fleet of fishing boats crewed by slaves has been identified on the Indonesian island of Ambon – 1,200 miles to the west and once an important destination in the region’s spice trade. Officials from the International Organisation for Migration (IOM) believe that a further 240 Thai fishing vessels are moored there, along with a total of around 1,000 slaves. To date, the crews of around 70 fishing vessels have been interviewed by IOM officials on the island, resulting in the rescue of some 350 Burmese slaves who will be repatriated to Burma (Myanmar). Accounts from a handful of former Burmese slaves who have already arrived home say hundreds of men remain unaccounted for.

Paul Dillon, a Jakarta-based IOM official, told the Observer: “We’ve interviewed the men from over a third of the 240 vessels in the port and discovered over 350 victims of trafficking, virtually all of whom are from Myanmar. If the pattern holds and we’re finally able to get access to the remaining men, we could be looking at up to 1,000.”

However, Dillon said local corruption had obstructed attempts to examine the remaining boats: “We are hoping they will see the light, understand that we are on a humanitarian, not a law-enforcement, mission, and let us get in there, assess and rescue these men and get them back home to their families.”

The findings and potential scale of slavery in Ambon has prompted the IOM to look at extending its investigation to ascertain how many other slave fishermen are being forced to work in Indonesia – an archipelago of more than 17,500 islands, of which just 922 are permanently inhabited.

“The Ambon experience has stirred us up to want to look at other parts of the country,” said Dillon. “Currently we don’t know where else in the country there are large numbers of fishing vessels standing by. Many of the islands are very remote.”


Meanwhile, the hunt for the Thai fishing vessels in the narrow, dangerous straits of the Dog Leg will continue this week as the Blissful Reefer is impounded in the port of Daru in Papua New Guinea. The eight crew members of the vessel, rescued on Monday, have been found to be trafficking victims. George Gigauri, the IOM’s chief of mission in Papua New Guinea, said: “They are trying to locate an approximate area where the vessels are, and then narrow it down exactly. The search is becoming more targeted, although it is difficult.”

The boats are suspected of being part of a massive transnational Thai trafficking operation that until recently operated from the Benjina fisheries weigh station in eastern Indonesia.

In November, an investigation by Associated Press discovered hundreds of forced labourers, mainly from Burma, on Benjina. Some were filmed trapped in a cage, and many of those interviewed said they had been abused or had witnessed others being beaten – or in some cases killed.

Almost all described being kicked, beaten or whipped with toxic stingray tails if they complained or attempted to rest. Despite working 20- to 22-hour shifts and being forced to drink unclean water, they were either paid a pittance or went unpaid.

The discovery by AP led to at least 300 men managing to escape but, before help arrived at the island, boats loaded with slaves fled the region for new fishing grounds – some to the island of Ambon, others apparently to the Dog Leg.

The Burmese slaves are recruited to work in Thailand’s seafood business and are usually lured or tricked into leaving their country to go to Thailand, where they are then taken south and put on boats in Indonesia. Others, though, are kidnapped and forced to work.

Once in Indonesian waters – some of the world’s richest fishing grounds for species including tuna and prawns – the ships’ names and flags are changed to escape the authorities’ notice, although the captain of the trawler is usually a Thai national.

Thailand’s seafood industry is worth around £5bn a year, with the vast majority of its produce exported globally to satisfy the global appetite for cheap fish. The catches are deposited with a huge refrigerated “mothership”, which transports the fish back to Thailand. Dillon said: “Look, It’s a billion-dollar business. There are powerful interests out there who have been making a lot of money for many years off the backs of these men, through acts of great cruelty. It is not going to disappear overnight, but in Indonesia at this time there appears to be the will to break their business model.”

However, little is known of the size of the Thai criminal syndicates, of their connections or of how they manage to coerce and recruit so many slaves. Investigators are still searching for the nerve centre of the operation.

Gigauri said: “It’s still not clear to us how this operates. Where exactly are these boats registered? To which company do they report? Who does the recruiting? Where is the headquarters of this operation?”

Last year another Guardian investigation tracked the supply chain of prawns produced with slave labour to British and American supermarket chains. Another more recent inquiry linked Thailand’s fishing industry with the trafficking syndicates profiting from the misery of Rohingya migrants.

_Hunt is on for 33 slave ships off coast of Papua New Guinea | World news | The Guardian_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Minister Susi Works with France to Build Sea Observer Satellite

_The Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry is working with the French government to launch a project to develop Infrastructure Development for Space Oceanography (Indeso), a program designed to monitor the condition of Indonesian waters, including the biogeochemical and ecosystem._









Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said Indeso is a new paradigm in managing sustainable sea resources. “Sea observation infrastructure in Indonesia is built to strengthen Indonesia as a maritime state,” said Susi on Tuesday.

Susi explained that Indeso is supported by radar, optical and meteorology satellite, as well as regional sea observation. By utilizing radar satellite, it will help the efforts in managing sustainable fisheries, protecting high biodiversity and improving the economy of coastal communities.

“It can also monitor the environmental effects caused by climate change so that we can be more precise in determining the policy to mitigate natural disasters resulted from this phenomenon,” said Susi.

Indeso is built by integrating the latest science and technology that produce marine data and information. In addition, the ministry also develops Earth Radar and Sea Observation Station in Perancak that is useful to detect illegal vessels sailing in Indonesian territory.

_Minister Susi Works with France to Build Sea Observer Satellite | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Presidential decree on illegal fishing to be ratified

_The presidential decree on illegal, unreported and unregulated fishing will be ratified soon by President Joko Widodo, according to Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti._






"The draft has been completed. We only need his signature," she said here on Tuesday.

According to Pudjiastuti, the president was urged to ratify the decree because illegal poaching of fish by foreign fishermen has been detrimental to the country.

"This decree is an urgent requirement to deter perpetrators of the crime," the minister remarked.

The regulation is expected to help complete the legal proceedings related to illegal fishing activities.

Pudjiastuti further noted that the presidential decree will serve as the basis for the illegal fishing taskforce, formed by the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries, to take action against perpetrators of the crime.

"This regulation is intended to allow the taskforce to take action against the criminals legally and formally. The Fisheries Act can be applied directly while capturing them. It is important that the legal processes do not stop in court," she emphasized.

Moreover, the ministry, along with other relevant agencies, has detained dozens of foreign vessels caught fishing in Indonesian territory.

Some of them were sunk directly to have a deterrent effect on foreign thieves.

More recently, the ministry, along with agencies concerned, impounded seven foreign boats caught fishing illegally in the waters of Natuna.

The sea territory of Natuna stretches from Natuna Islands to Lingga Islands in Riau province.

_Presidential decree on illegal fishing to be ratified - ANTARA News_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Once the illegal fishing boats blown up and sunk to the bottom of the sea, this junk become a new home for marine ecosystem & also interesting diving site. Here the example:





This one, sunk around raja ampat water.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Fishing Incidents Should Not Hijack Overall Relations

_An apprehension of fishing vessels is one major trigger in igniting unresolved territorial and maritime disputes; this is evident in the case of South China Sea (SCS). _






In fact, the ongoing arbitration case initiated by the Philippines against China stemmed from an attempt by the Philippine maritime law enforcement authorities to arrest Chinese fishermen illegally fishing and harvesting prohibited and endangered species, such as corals and giant clams, in Bajo de Masinloc (Scarborough Shoal). This feature is 124 nautical miles west of Zambales, Luzon, and is as well within the Philippine Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) and Continental Shelf as last April 2012. There is clearly a need to manage fishing incidents so that they do not adversely affect overall bilateral relations of the countries involved.

Foreign illegal fishing is one major scourge to countries with rich fishing grounds but with little capability to check and deter foreign fishing vessels. Unresolved jurisdictional disputes and the absence of some form of mechanism to monitor and regulate these fishing activities in adjacent shared waters by nearby littoral states complicate the situation. A failure to act upon this threat may lead to over-exploitation of fish stocks, ruining the livelihood of many fishing folks dependent on them.

However, active and diligent maritime law enforcement may, on the other hand, lead to diplomatic wrangling with neighbors. In addition, states are under growing domestic pressure to demonstrate tougher positions in protecting maritime sovereign rights for the enjoyment of its citizens. However, this has to be carefully balanced with the need to maintain harmonious ties with neighbors. While this presents a serious dilemma, it is not without solutions. Skillful negotiations can allow states to avoid the huge costs of fishing incidents to hijack or kidnap overall bilateral relations.

read more:_ Fishing Incidents Should Not Hijack Overall RelationsCHINA US Focus | CHINA US Focus_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Data from Navy since January 2015 to August 2015, Indonesian Navy already seized 34 illegal foreign fishing boats.

- Vietnam 6 boats
- Thailand 9 boats
- Malaysia 2 boats
- Philippine 7 boats
- no info,10 boats ?

_Indonesian navy detained 34 foreign fishing vessels in Jan-Aug period - ANTARA News_



Data from Marine and Fisheries Surveillance Agency since January 2015 to 30 July 2015, KKP (Marine and Fisheries Surveillance patrol) already seized 38 illegal foreign fishing boats.

- Vietnam 23 boats
- Thailand 5 boats
- Malaysia 4 boats
- Philippine 6 boats

 _4 Kapal Illegal Fishing Viatnam ditangkap KP. Hiu Macan 001 di Laut Cina Selatan_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Fishing For Ways To De-Escalate South China Sea Tensions

_Fisheries offer both risk and opportunity in disputed waters._






 While the increasing militarization of the South China Sea strains Asia-Pacific’s stability and security for the long term, the region’s humble fishing fleets pose more immediate, frequent, and less managed risks. If properly organized, however, those same fleets could offer one way to develop a culture of compromise and cooperation.

read more:_ Fishing For Ways To De-Escalate South China Sea Tensions | The Diplomat_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Minister plans to destroy up to 70 illegal foreign fishing vessels in the upcoming National Independence Day this month

_36 boats will be taken from Maritime & Fishery Surveillance Agency's catches and the rest will be taken from from the Navy & Water Police's catches._






_Indonesia to sink 70 illegal fishing boats

Susi Pudjiastuti, Indonesian Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries, said on Thursday that the ministry plans to detonate bombs on 70 illegal boats and apparatus as part to commemorate the nation's 70th Independence Day that falls on Aug. 17.

Susi said the plan to sink illegal fishing boats by detonating bombs was to show Indonesia's determent move to eradicate illegal fishing activities that have been rampant in the country in the past few years.

Besides, she added, the bombing on those ships would be a gift for the people for the Independence Day commemoration.

The minister's move to bomb the fishing boats was endorsed by President Joko Widodo.
_
_- Indonesia to sink 70 illegal fishing boats - Xinhua | English.news.cn_
_- Target 70 Kapal Ditenggelamkan - Riaupos.co_
_- Menteri Susi Sambut HUT RI Dengan "Bom" Kapal Pencuri Ikan_
_- HUT RI, Menteri Susi Pengin Tenggelamkan 70 Kapal Illegal - JPNN.com_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Govt to pursue rogue ships after Benjina 

_The government has vowed to capture 34 rogue vessels connected to the Benjina forced labor case, following new evidence of continued illegal fishing operations within Indonesia’s maritime border with Timor Leste and Papua New Guinea (PNG)._






Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said on Wednesday that she would coordinate with Indonesian Naval commander Adm. Ade Supandi to conduct a sea patrol around the country’s southeastern border, where it is believed that the 34 vessels have been based in the wake of media exposure in the case of Benjina, Maluku.

Data from the ministry’s satellite has located 33 trawlers from the Antasena fleet and one cargo ship -- linked to PT Pusaka Benjina Resources (PBR), the firm accused of the slavery charges -- that fled to Papua New Guinea briefly after the government decided to stage a criminal inquiry into the Benjina case.

“This morning, I can report that the Silver Sea 2 cargo ship was spotted in Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone (EEZ) [and in light of this], I have asked the Naval commander to take swift action and capture [the vessels] for fleeing the scene of the crime in Benjina,” Susi told reporters during a press conference in Jakarta, on Wednesday.

In May, the Indonesian Police arrested seven suspects who were allegedly involved in the Benjina case, having tricked some 800 foreign workers onto the trawlers.

According to the Associated Press, local officials had managed to rescue hundreds of slaves thanks to a police tip-off, only to discover that a third of PT PBR’s 90 trawlers had fled the remote island and remained at large until today.

Susi said she would ask the Navy to dispatch its Landing Platform Dock (LPD) vessels to secure the borders near Timor Leste and PNG, in the hope that they would be able to capture the Silver Sea 2, the 33 trawlers and all 1,000 crewmen onboard.

Additionally, Susi said she would send diplomatic notice to the PNG government, which is following in Indonesia’s footsteps by issuing a moratorium for foreign ships this month, in order to have the ships extradited, in the event that they were captured in our neighbor’s territory.

read more:_ Govt to pursue rogue ships after Benjina | The Jakarta Post_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

45 Burmese Fishermen rescued, Suspected Trafficking Victims

_Indonesian police have rescued 45 Burmese fishermen, believed to be trafficking victims, from a hotel in central Jakarta where they were taken after traveling on fake documents, officials and the men said Thursday, August 6. _






Authorities tracked down the group Wednesday by zeroing in on a cellphone signal, said Lt. Col. Arie Dharmanto, head of the National Police human trafficking unit. They had been brought to the capital from the eastern Indonesian island of Ambon.

read more: _45 Burmese Fishermen rescued, Suspected Trafficking Victims | International | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Govt to send three ships to identify unnamed islands 

Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister Indroyono Soesilo said on Monday that the government had _planned to deploy three ships to identify thousands of unnamed islands in Indonesian territory to avoid future conflicts with neighboring countries._

“We are sending the ships to the western, eastern and central partS of the Indonesian archipelago to get data on and name those unnamed islands,” he said as quoted by tempo.co.

Indroyono said that at least 4,000 islands in Indonesia did not have names.

The naming process, he added, would also involve local people, who inhabited the islands.

Indroyono said that this project would take time to complete. After naming the islands, the Indonesian government must register the new names with the United Nations to avoid conflicts with other countries.

_Govt to send three ships to identify unnamed islands | The Jakarta Post_


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*80 percent of marine resources remain untapped: Ministry*
Senin, 10 Agustus 2015 17:10 WIB | 540 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The countrys marine and fishery resources have remained largely untapped , an official of the marine and fishery ministry (KKP) said.

"Around 80 percent of the resources have remained untapped," head of the Marine and Fishery Research and Development Center Achmad Poernomo said here on Sunday. 

The natural wealth have not been sufficiently exploited and developed for scientific and technology innovation, Achmad Poernomo.

Therefore, before the full implementation of the ASEAN Economic Community (AEC)the marine and fishery scientific and technology innovation should be optimized to shore up the countrys competitiveness, he said. 

He said there are a number of strategies needed to support the policy including strengthening marine and fisheries research, improving the availability of human resources for science and technology as well as social engineering innovation 

In addition, it is also needed strengthening the marine scientific and technology innovation networks and improvement of the peoples awareness of national scientific and technology innovation. 

* Indonesia has established cooperation with France in the application of the program of infrastructure development for oceanographic space (INDESO) which has been ready for full commissioning to monitor condition in the Indonesian water territory.*

"The project of cooperation between the governments of Indonesia and France is the first technology innovation in Indonesia adopting the operational system of oceanography," Minister for Marine and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti said.

The minister said development of the infrastructure of INDESO constituted the latest innovation of world class of the ministry expected to trigger a regional revolution in marine science and technology .

She said INDESO also constituted a new paradigm in the management of marine and fisheries resources in the country sustainable and competitive.(*) 

80 percent of marine resources remain untapped: Ministry - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Why Is Indonesia Sinking 70 Foreign Vessels on Its Independence Day?

_Jakarta will conduct its largest public sinking of foreign vessels under Jokowi to date. _







The Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) plans to blow up 70 foreign ships when the country celebrates the 70th year of Indonesian independence August 17, the country’s navy chief said August 7.

Speaking following a base inauguration in Pontianak, TNI Navy Chief of Staff Admiral Ade Supandi said the foreign ships to be sunk were ones caught poaching in Indonesian waters by the nation’s authorities.

The act itself will come as little surprise to most Indonesia watchers. As I’ve written previously, Indonesia under President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has launched a tough crackdown on illegal fishing in Indonesian waters, which he says causes the country to suffer annual losses of over $20 billion (See: “Explaining Indonesia’s ‘Sink the Vessels’ Policy Under Jokowi”). That has resulted in a series of highly public sinking of boats from neighboring countries over the past year – part of what Jokowi has described as a “shock therapy” approach in spite of concerns among some of Indonesia’s neighbors (See: “Is Indonesia Turning Away From ASEAN Under Jokowi?”). While the practice of sinking vessels itself is not new, it has been conducted in a more high-profile and expansive manner as part of Jokowi’s broader vision of turning the country into a “global maritime fulcrum” between the Indian and Pacific Oceans (See: “The Trouble With Indonesia’s Foreign Policy Priorities Under Jokowi”).

But this appears to be the largest mass public sinking of foreign vessels under Jokowi thus far. The last one of its kind, which occurred on May 20 to commemorate National Awakening Day, involved 41 foreign vessels, including the first vessel from China to be sunk (See “Why Did Indonesia Just Sink a Vessel from China?”). The choice to blow up 70 vessels to celebrate 70 years of Indonesian independence this time is likely to fuel fears that the Jokowi administration is using the issue to stoke Indonesian nationalism amid its waning popularity.

Yet Indonesian officials continue to point out that the problem is a serious one and that the country has little choice but to employ the approach to safeguard its rights. Asep Burhanudin, the director general of marine and fisheries natural resources supervision, said that as of the beginning of August 2015, his office had handled at least 92 cases of poaching. However, as Asep himself admitted, poaching is not an act perpetrated by foreign vessels alone – 41 of those 92 cases actually involved Indonesian-flagged ships. Among the foreign ships, a majority of them came from Vietnam (33 ships) while the rest came from the Philippines (8), Thailand (5), and Malaysia (5).

_Why Is Indonesia Sinking 70 Foreign Vessels on Its Independence Day? | The Diplomat_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Mongolian flag vessel, Mascot II, carrying 250T illegal fuel seized around Natuna sea (11/8/2015).






_TNI AL Tangkap Kapal Ilegal Bermuatan 250 Ton BBM | Republika Online_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Navy arrests illegal ship with 250 tons of fuel

Indonesian Fleet Command West Region (Koarmabar) catches illegal ship in Indonesian waters. The ship which has Mongolian flag, was loaded with approximately 250 tons of fuel.

Head of Information Department of the Navy (Kadispenal) First Admiral M. Zainudin, said the arrest was under the Marine Force Combat Koarmabar (Guspurlabar). KRI Silas Papare (SRE) was catched and inspected the ship, named MT Mascot II, which came from Vietnam.

"KRI SRE under Guspurlabar examined the MT Mascott II with Mongolian flag, from Vietnam with 250 tons of fuel without legal documents,” said Zainudin, in Jakarta, Tuesday (11/8),

The officers examined the ship in 140 nautical miles west Ranai, Capital District of Natuna, Natuna Islands, Riau. They found nine Indonesian crew-members in the ship.

_Navy arrests illegal ship with 250 tons of fuel | Republika Online_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sinking Captured Foreign Vessels

_Indonesia demands its sovereign waters to be respected. The country, which is celebrating its 70th year of independence, plans to make a statement by sinking 70 vessels captured poaching in its territorial waters._






The Indonesian Navy will sink the 70 vessels on August 17th as the nation celebrates and it will be the largest public vessel sinking of caputured poaching ships. In May, the government sank 41 vessels caught poaching. Indonesia then caught another 92 foreign vessels since January. The next mass sinking will included a Chinese vessel as well.

President Joko Widodo, who was elected last year, is taking issue with illegal poaching and fishing in the nation’s waters. Widodo instituted the “Sink The Vessels” policy soon after his election saying Jakarta would no longer tolerate the invasion of more than 5,000 ships illegally operating in its waters, which is estimated to cost the national about $20 billion.

Indonesia has the approval of the United Nations to sink foreign poacher ships under the Law of the Sea. Indonesia has been asserting its leaderships in the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), and the sinking of captured foreign vessels is meant to be a warning to illegal operations working in its waters.

_Indonesia to Sink 70 Captured Vessels_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

[Job well done] Indonesian navy nabs 2,285-ton cargo ship loaded with slave-caught fish

_ A massive refrigerated cargo ship believed to be loaded with slave-caught fish has been seized by Indonesia's navy and brought to shore after an Associated Press report alerted authorities about its presence in the country's waters, officials said Thursday._






 The Thai-owned Silver Sea 2 was located late Wednesday and escorted about 80 miles (130 kilometers) to a naval base in Sabang on the Indonesian archipelago's northwestern tip, said Col. Sujatmiko, the regional naval chief.

 The AP used a satellite beacon signal to trace its path from Papua New Guinea waters, where it was also being sought, into neighboring Indonesia. The navy then spent a week trying to catch it.

"I'm so overwhelmed with happiness," said Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti. "It was almost impossible, but we did it."

It is the same 2,285-ton vessel captured in a high-resolution satellite photo last month in Papua New Guinea showing its hold open and two fishing trawlers tethered to each side, loading fish. The smaller wooden vessels were identified as the ones that fled a remote Indonesian island earlier this year, crewed by enslaved men from poor Southeast Asian countries who are routinely beaten and forced to work nearly nonstop with little or no pay.





_silver sea 2, a Thai-owned cargo ship believed to be loaded with fish that were caught by slaves_

 An AP investigation revealed that their catch reaches the supply chains of some of the biggest grocery stores and food companies in the United States.

Pudjiastuti freed hundreds of men earlier this year after the AP exposed they were trapped — including some locked in a cage — on the island village of Benjina. But 34 boats loaded with slaves escaped before authorities arrived. They remain missing.

Pudjiastuti, who put a moratorium on all foreign fishing last year, said the Silver Sea 2 captain will be questioned, and an investigation will be launched into suspected human trafficking, offloading at sea and transport of illegal fish.

Workers who recently returned home to Myanmar after being enslaved on one of the trawlers that fled to Papua New Guinea said they regularly loaded fish onto Silver Sea cargo ships, which ferry the catch back to Thailand, where it was processed and fed into the country's $7 billion annual seafood export business.





_Indonesian Navy using KRI Teuku Umar (385) succeed to capture silver sea 2 in Sabang water (13/8/2015)_

The industry runs off the backs of poor people from its own country and migrants from Myanmar, Cambodia and Laos who are often sold, kidnapped and tricked onto trawlers.

In addition, Burmese slaves rescued from Benjina, who were among hundreds interviewed by AP in person or in writing, said they were trafficked in Thailand and brought to fish in Indonesia aboard the Silver Sea 2 with no way to return home.

 Silver Sea Reefer Co., which owns at least nine refrigerated cargo ships in Thailand, has said it is not involved with the fishermen.

_Thai Ship Thought to Carry Slave-Caught Fish Seized by Indonesian Navy / Sputnik International_
_Indonesia Navy Nabs Cargo Ship Loaded With Slave-Caught Fish - ABC News_
_KRI Teuku Umar Tangkap Kapal Penampung Ikan Berbendera Thailand_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## pr1v4t33r

Only 38 illegal fishing boats destroyed today!

*Location: Pontianak, West Kalimantan*
1. KM. BD 95582 TS (Vietnam, 35 GT)
2. KM. BD 96797 TS (Vietnam, 35 GT)
3. KM. BD 95980 TS (Vietnam, 35 GT)
4. KM. BD 95980 TS (Vietnam, 35 GT)
5. KM. BD 96884 TS (Vietnam, 71 GT)
6. KM. TG 92420 TS (Vietnam, 107 GT)
7. KM. BD 95159 TS (Vietnam, 53 GT)
8. KM. KG 90512 TS (Vietnam, 83 GT)
9. KM. KG 94152 TS (Vietnam, 132 GT)
10. KM. KG 91395 TS (Vietnam, 75 GT)
11. KM. KG 91751 TS (Vietnam, 125 GT)
12. KM. SUDITA 27 (Thailand,102 GT)
13. KM. JALA KOMIRA 807 (Thailand,103 GT)
14. KM. SURYA JAYA (Indonesia)
15. KM. HATARI (Indonesia)

*Location:  Bitung, North Sulawesi*
(Philippines boats, average 5GT)
1. KM. AMAY PHILIPIN
2. KM. REYCHEL 01
3. KM. REYVIN
4. KM. BERKAT 03
5. KM. YORDAN 02
6. KM. MARINIR
7. KM. CHRIATIAN
8. KM YORDAN 01

*Location:   Belawan, Norht Sumatera*
1. PKFB 983 (Malaysia, 55,83 GT)
2. Bintang Terang 1 (Indonesia, 6 GT)
3. Bintang Terang 2 (Indonesia, 6 GT)

*Location:   Ranai, Natuna, Riau islands*
1. KM. Sudita 11 (Thailand, 100GT)
2. KM Camar Laut 01 (Thailand, 112GT)
3. KM THINDO MINA 6 (Thailand, 103GT)
4. KG 9334 BTS (Vietnam, 133GT)
5. KG 1543 BTS (Vietnam, 52GT)

*Location:   Tarempa, Riau islands*
1. Laut Natuna 15 (Thailand, 105GT)
2. KG 92826 TS (Vietnam)
3. KG 93167 TS (Vietnam)

*Location:   Tarakan, East Kalimantan*
1. KM L/B LUKE VII (Filipina, 16GT)
2. L/B Stonino (Filipina, 20GT)
3. L/B Raffi (Filipina, 40GT)
4. TW 5330/6/F (Malaysia, 40GT)

_38 Kapal Illegal Fishing yang Ditenggelamkan Usai HUT RI :: Okezone Economy_
_Jitunews : Klik! Ini Daftar 12 Kapal yang Bakal Ditenggelamkan TNI AL Besok_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

38 illegal fishing boats destroyed





_TNI AL Tenggelamkan 4 Kapal Asing Pencuri Ikan di Perairan_

_



_
_HUT ke-70 RI, 38 Kapal Ilegal Ditenggelamkan - Tribun Pekanbaru_

_



_
_Menteri Susi Kembali Tenggelamkan 38 Kapal Pencuri Ikan_

_



_
_Tiga Kapal Ikan Ditenggelamkan di Belawan - Media Era Digital_

_



_
_Empat Kapal Malaysia dan Filipina Diledakkan di Tarakan_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## pr1v4t33r

Foreign fishing boats seized by Indonesian authorities for illegal fishing are blown up by Indonesian Navy personnel at sea off Pontianak in West Kalimantan province, located in Borneo island, on August 18, 2015.
_Indonesia sinks 34 foreign boats to curb illegal fishing - Channel NewsAsia_






Indonesian Navy burn a foreign fishing vessel caught fishing illegally, on the water Near Belawan, North Sumatra, Indonesia, 18 August 2015. According to media reports, Indonesia has sunk foreign boats across the country, as part of an ongoing push to stop illegal fishing in its waters and marking the 70th independence day celebrations.
_Illegal Fishing in Indonesia Photos and Images | european pressphoto agency_















_Tiga Kapal Asing Ditenggelamkan_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Another 2 foreign illegal fishing boats captured and seized around Natuna water (15/08/2015).





August 15th 2015, point coordinate 05.16.496 N-105.56.375 E. 2 illegal fishing boats captured by water police patrol, Bisma 8001. The 2 fishing boats, weighting around 60 GT each.

BD 96149 TS, captain Phan Xuan Dinh, 12 vietnamese crews
BD 97106 TS, 14 vietnamese crews

_Diduga Curi Ikan di Perairan Natuna, 26 ABK Vietnam Ditangkap_


----------



## Tom99

why would Indonesia wants to pollute, damage and ruins its coastal waters with destroyed ships? Why not move the ship to land and salvage, dismantle, or even auction them off?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

[DISCUSSION REPORT] 
Regional Impact of Indonesia’s New Policy Towards Illegal Fishing

_thcasean.org | Regional Impact of Indonesia’s New Policy Towards Illegal Fishing.pdf_




Tom99 said:


> why would Indonesia wants to pollute, damage and ruins its coastal waters with destroyed ships? Why not move the ship to land and salvage, dismantle, or even auction them off?



Once the illegal fishing boats blown up and sunk to the bottom of the sea, this junk become a new catalyst for marine ecosystem & also become new diving site's attraction. Here the example:
_



_
This one, sunk around raja ampat water.


----------



## Tom99

pr1v4t33r said:


> [DISCUSSION REPORT]
> Regional Impact of Indonesia’s New Policy Towards Illegal Fishing
> 
> _thcasean.org | Regional Impact of Indonesia’s New Policy Towards Illegal Fishing.pdf_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the illegal fishing boats blown up and sunk to the bottom of the sea, this junk become a new catalyst for marine ecosystem & also become new diving site's attraction. Here the example:
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> This one, sunk around raja ampat water.



well, at long as these boats are drained all of their oil/fuels and other potential pollutants first so that they don't damage the sea then all should be fine.

keep sinking them then. lol

edit: well, you guys don't really need to blow them up, just drill some holes on them and let them sink. they would make better artificial reefs as a whole then when they are blown to smithereens.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Tom99 said:


> well, you guys don't really need to blow them up, just drill some holes on them and let them sink. they would make better artificial reefs as a whole then when they are blown to smithereens.



Well, we need to maximize the publication of this event to give the best deterrence effects for the illegal fishers to fish illegally in our water. We won't get the same shock therapy effect / benefit if we conduct this action quietly.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Images selection of the latest illegal fishing boats destruction event (18/8/2015). _This pictures will provide a good dose of deterrence and send intimidating message for any illegal fishers that have in their mind any intention to fish illegally in Indonesia._
.





_A foreign fishing boat confiscated for illegal fishing is blown up by the Indonesian Navy off of Lemukutan Island, West Kalimantan, Indonesia, August 18, 2015. The Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries together with the Navy destroyed 38 foreign fishing vessels in various locations confiscated for illegal fishing in the waters of Indonesia._
.




_Foreign fishing boats seized by Indonesian authorities, for illegal fishing, are blown up by Navy personnel off Pontianak in West Kalimantan province, located in Borneo island._
.




_foreign fishing boats confiscated for illegal fishing is blown up by the Indonesian Navy off of Kema water, Bitung, Indonesia, August 18, 2015. _
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Indonesia navy nets slave labour fishing ship *




An Indonesian officer guards the crew of a Thai-owned cargo ship _Silver Sea 2_. Inset, the _Silver Sea 2._

* JAKARTA: A massive refrigerated cargo ship believed to be loaded with slave-caught fish was seized by Indonesia’s navy and brought to shore last week after The Associated Press informed authorities it had entered the country’s waters. *

The Thai-owned _Silver Sea 2_ was escorted about 130km to a naval base in Sabang on the Indonesian archipelago’s northwestern tip, said Colonel Sujatmiko, the local naval chief.

The AP used a satellite beacon signal to trace its path from Papua New Guinea waters, where it was also being sought, into neighbouring Indonesia.

The navy then spent a week trying to catch it. The ship was close to leaving Indonesian waters by the time it was finally seized.

“I’m so overwhelmed with happiness,” said Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti, adding it was difficult to find because the boat’s signal had a delay. “It was almost impossible, but we did it.”





The _Silver Sea 2_ is the same 2285-tonne vessel captured in a high-resolution satellite photo last month in Papua New Guinea showing its hold open and two fishing trawlers tethered to each side, loading fish.

Analysts identified the smaller trawlers as among those that fled the remote Indonesian island village of Benjina earlier this year, crewed by enslaved men from poor Southeast Asian countries who are routinely beaten and forced to work almost non-stop with little or no pay.

An AP investigation revealed their catch reached the supply chains of major US food sellers such as Wal-Mart, Sysco and Kroger and American pet food companies, including Fancy Feast, Meow Mix and Iams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

pr1v4t33r said:


> _Why Is Indonesia Sinking 70 Foreign Vessels on Its Independence Day? | The Diplomat_



beneran 70 yah, bukanya kemaren cumak tiga empet dapetnya?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MarveL said:


> beneran 70 yah, bukanya kemaren cumak tiga empet dapetnya?



Itu rencananya bu Susi, tapi sampai hari H, yang sudah bisa dieksekusi baru 38 kapal (34 kapal asing + 4 kapal indonesia).




Tom99 said:


> well, you guys don't really need to blow them up, just drill some holes on them and let them sink. they would make better artificial reefs as a whole then when they are blown to smithereens.



Turn out you're right. Out of 38 illegal fishing boats that were destroyed yesterday, only 5 boats blown up with high explosive dynamite for photo ops. Others were scuttled with low intensity dynamite for better boats utilization as artificial reef.



> Five of the boats were blown up with dynamite while the others were scuttled, said Asep Burhanudin, a senior official at the maritime affairs ministry. The decision to scuttle most of the boats followed concerns from green groups about the environmental impact of blowing up vessels, the government’s preferred method in the past.


_Indonesia Sinks 34 Foreign Boats To Stop Illegal Fishing - The Establishment Post_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT. PAL to coordinate effort to modernize and standardize 5000 fishing vessels in Indonesia

Fishing boats in many size from 5GT, 10GT, 30GT to 60GT will be build in the up coming years as an effort to modernize and standardize Indonesian fishing fleet to be able to better compete with the neighboring fishing industry. Beside that, Indonesian governement also order 2 HQ ships to serve as command ship for the western and eastern fishing fleet.






_PAL garap 5.000 kapal nelayan pesanan Jokowi dan Menteri Susi | merdeka.com_
_PT PAL Indonesia Siap Bangun 5000 Kapal Nelayan | Sekretariat Kabinet Republik Indonesia_
_PAL Dukung Pembuatan Kapal Nelayan | Suara Karya_
_INDUSTRI PERKAPALAN : PAL Garap Rancangan Kapal Ikan Pesanan Menteri Susi -Madiun » Madiun Pos_
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Vietnam concerned about Indonesia’s sinking of fishing boats

Vietnam is seriously concerned about Indonesian authorised forces’ sinking of several Vietnamese vessels fishing illegally in Indonesian waters, Spokesman of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs Le Hai Binh said on August 20.






He made the statement in response to reporters’ questions regarding Indonesia’s sinking of foreign fishing ships, including Vietnamese boats, violating the country’s sea boundaries.

He added that the Vietnamese Ministry of Foreign Affairs sent a diplomatic note on this issue to Indonesia on August 20 and asked the country to handle Vietnamese fishermen who have violated Indonesia’s territorial waters in line with the strategic partnership between the two countries, both of which are ASEAN members, and in a humane fashion.

Vietnam has continually reminded and guided its fishermen to strictly adhere to other countries’ regulations and not infringe upon foreign waters, he stressed.-VNA

_Vietnam concerned about Indonesia’s sinking of fishing boats | Vietnam+ (VietnamPlus)_



Vietnam ‘Deeply Concerned’ by Indonesia’s War on Illegal Fishing

Hanoi registers its concerns to Jakarta again following a mass public sinking.






Vietnam is seriously concerned about Indonesia sinking Vietnamese vessels for illegally fishing in its waters, Hanoi’s foreign ministry spokesman said August 20.

As I reported earlier this week, Indonesia sank 34 foreign vessels – including several Vietnamese ones – on Tuesday in conjunction with its independence day celebrations (See: “Indonesia Sinks 34 Foreign Ships in War on Illegal Fishing”). These mass public sinkings have become a prominent feature of the crackdown on illegal fishing launched under President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, who says the practice causes the country to suffer annual losses of over $20 billion (See: “Explaining Indonesia’s ‘Sink the Vessels’ Policy Under Jokowi”).

On Thursday, according to Tuoi Tre News, Le Hai Binh, the spokesperson for Vietnam’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs, said Vietnam felt “deeply concerned” about the sinking of fishing boats belonging to Vietnamese fishermen who had violated Jakarta’s territorial waters.

Binh added that Vietnam had sent a diplomatic note to Indonesia Thursday recommending that Jakarta “[pay] attention to the strategic partnership of the two nations” in dealing with Vietnamese fishermen. The two countries upgraded their relationship to the level of a strategic partnership in June 2013 under Jokowi’s predecessor Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.

This is not the first time that Vietnam has registered its dissatisfaction with Indonesia’s “sink the vessels” policy. Indeed, as I have noted previously, several Southeast Asian countries, including Vietnam, have been in discussions with Jakarta regarding the implications of the policy as well as the issue of illegal fishing more generally (See: “Is Indonesia Turning Away From ASEAN Under Jokowi?”).

In Vietnam’s case, the issue has been raised during several bilateral interactions since the fishery sector is an important one in the overall trade relationship. In November 2014, Vietnam’s ambassador to Indonesia, Nguyen Xuan Thuy, met with Maritime and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti to discuss the issue, following which he said that Hanoi would better educate its fishermen about fishery laws and regulations. This April, Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung told Indonesia’s visiting foreign minister, Retno Marsudi, that he hoped Jakarta would treat Vietnamese fishermen and fishing boats “with a spirit of traditional friendship and strategic partnership.”

As I have noted previously, while Indonesia has made some adjustments to its “sink the vessels” policy over time, it has thus far been unwilling to shelve the idea altogether, even amidst opposition by neighboring states. Jakarta insists that the policy is not only needed – given the scale of the problem, the failure of previous approaches, and the centrality of the maritime realm to Indonesia’s ambitions – but also within its legal rights.

_Vietnam ‘Deeply Concerned’ by Indonesia’s War on Illegal Fishing | The Diplomat_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

pr1v4t33r said:


> PT. PAL to coordinate effort to modernize and standardize 5000 fishing vessels in Indonesia
> 
> Fishing boats in many size from 5GT, 10GT, 30GT to 60GT will be build in the up coming years as an effort to modernize and standardize Indonesian fishing fleet to be able to better compete with the neighboring fishing industry. Beside that, Indonesian governement also order 2 HQ ships to serve as command ship for the western and eastern fishing fleet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _PAL garap 5.000 kapal nelayan pesanan Jokowi dan Menteri Susi | merdeka.com_
> _PT PAL Indonesia Siap Bangun 5000 Kapal Nelayan | Sekretariat Kabinet Republik Indonesia_
> _PAL Dukung Pembuatan Kapal Nelayan | Suara Karya_
> _INDUSTRI PERKAPALAN : PAL Garap Rancangan Kapal Ikan Pesanan Menteri Susi -Madiun » Madiun Pos_
> .



So that's why they don't want to sell the ships to local fishermen. Turns out the gov wants to standardize the fishing fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Reashot Xigwin said:


> So that's why they don't want to sell the ships to local fishermen. Turns out the gov wants to standardize the fishing fleet.



Most likely. Furthermore, most of the illegal fishing vessels that were seized are trawler boats. This type of vessels are banned from operating in Indonesia. Susi won't be happy to let our fisherman using trawler boats.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesian government reaffirms maritime as main development sector*
Jumat, 21 Agustus 2015 19:24 WIB | 737 Views
Pewarta: Fardah




President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) during a special interview with the Antara news agency, LPP RRI and LPP TVRI on August 12, 2015. (ANTARA/Yudhi Mahatma)
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia is one of the worlds largest maritime countries, with some 5.8 million square kilometers of sea territory, while its land territory covers only 1.9 million square kilometers.

Its coastline is some 92 thousand kilometers long, making it the second-longest after Canada.

The country is the largest archipelagic nation in the world, as around 70 percent of its total territory is water, and it has 17,480 islands.

President Joko Widodo (Jokowi), who is determined to develop Indonesia as a global maritime axis, believes that the clusters of islands and vast waters in Indonesia could be used as one of the main axis for advancing the country.

The head of state also emphasized that the nation needs to promote its maritime identity and culture in line with its vision to become the global maritime axis.

The government, therefore, has identified the maritime sector as one of its main sectors for development.

"We have so far ignored them and never given them attention while the fact is that two thirds of the Indonesian territory are waters and it is a huge potential," he said in an interview with Antara news agency, state-owned TVRI and state-run RRI on August 12, 2015.

He said one way to boost the country's economic growth was infrastructure development to smooth distribution of goods by land and sea.

"We wish to start paying attention to it, develop it physically and build shipyards as interconnection between the islands is very important in addition to maritime education," he said.

He said among big seaports to be built are Kuala Tanjung measuring 2,000 hectares, Tanjung Priok whose capacity will be increased to accommodate bigger flows of goods, Teluk Lamong in Surabaya, Makassar port in South Sulawesi and Sorong port in Papua.

Besides, the government is also focusing on the construction of the sea express transportation project to improve the condition of Indonesia's maritime economy.

"One of our most important goals is the realization of the sea express transportation project. The sea express transportation system is among the maritime infrastructure facilities that will be supported by productive shipbuilding industries in Indonesia," Jokowi stated on August 14, 2015, in his state of the nation address to commemorate Indonesia's 70th Independence Day.

The nation must re-explore Indonesia's maritime culture to achieve sovereignty in the sector that is supported by good economic conditions and abundant resources, Jokowi emphasized.

"Indonesia is a maritime nation. It must preserve and utilize its marine resources seriously. This way, we can realize the international maritime axis program to strengthen our national, regional and global position," he remarked.

The government, he added, is processing the strategy of the maritime axis program to be implemented as the Indonesian National Maritime Policy.

Furthermore, Jokowi called on all stakeholders to do their utmost to save oceans from the impacts of climate change, which threatens maritime resources and fisheries in the country.

"Oceans that face the threat of climate change must be saved," he said.

Having been in power for less than a year, President Jokowi on August 12, reshuffled his cabinet by among other thing appointing Rizal Ramli as new coordinating minister for maritime affairs and resources, replacing Indroyono Susilo.

Rizal Ramli has expressed his optimism that Indonesia could be number one in marine tourism in the world if the country could preserve the beauty of its seas.

He recently launched a program of Expedition of a Million Ridges of Rock as earlier announced by President Joko Widodo to add beauty to the country's sea tourism.

"We will provide apartments for fishes. In five years the apartments in ridges of rock would grow taller. There would be more fishes that our fishermen do not have to go far fishing," he said.

The ridges of rocks would also be useful for the military as addition barriers against enemy war ships, he said.

He said Indonesia said Indonesia should be able to compete against other countries which have made a living from sea tourism such as the Maldives and Thailand.

"The Maldives is nothing compared to Indonesia (in sea tourism potential)," he said.

In the meantime, Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti has instructed that researches conducted by the ministry should be in accordance with the world maritime axis concept.

"I expect researchers and engineers of the Marine and Fisheries Research and Development Board to take up the role and disseminate their findings to make Indonesia the world maritime axis," she said recently.

She added that about a year ago, the board had produced many innovations in marine and fisheries technology that benefited stakeholders and the community.

These innovations were the e-Logbook, e-Observer, Smart Fisherman Information System and the Community Salt Information System (SiTEGAR), among others.

The e-Logbook replaced conventional logbooks and made the process easier, faster and more accurate.

She explained that the Smart Fishermen Information System is an android application that integrated information on fish prices, weather and ocean dynamics.

The Community Salt Information System is a web-based system that gives information on salt production across the country. It also provides reports and data on Peoples Salt Business Empowerment groups in Indonesia. 

Head of the ministry's Marine and Fisheries Research and Development Board Achmad Purnomo emphasizedthat Indonesia has economic potential of US$800 billion per year in the field of marine and fisheries resources.

This economic potential in Indonesia is expected to be able to provide employment opportunities to some 40 million people.

"Geographically, Indonesia is located between two continents and two oceans. Therefore, it deserves to be the world maritime axis, which can be instrumental to develop the global economy and industry," 

However, the extraordinary potentials have not yet been optimally exploited.
(T.F001/INE/KR-BSR/O001)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

96GT, Malaysian illegal fishing boats, KM JHF 6901T, seized with 19 Lao crews inside Natuna EEZ by Indonesian marine and fishery patrol (22/8/2015)





As ussual, there's no week missed without illegal fishing boats intrusion. Goodbye...boat...

_KAPAL BERBENDERA MALAYSIA TERTANGKAP TANGAN MELAKUKAN ILLEGAL FISHING â¢ Penanganan Pelanggaran â¢ PSDKP - Direktorat Jenderal Pengawasan Sumberdaya Kelautan dan Perikanan_



Malaysian fishing vessel taken into custody near Natuna Islands

Indonesias Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministrys patrol ship has taken into custody a foreign fishing vessel flying Malaysias flag, which allegedly strayed into Indonesian waters of Natuna Islands, an official said.

"Indonesias Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministrys Hiu Macan Tutul 002 patrol ship caught the foreign fishing vessel, which was flying Malaysias flag KM JHF 6901 T, weighed 96 GT and was manned by 19 Lao nationals", the Director General for Maritime and Fisheries Resources Surveillance, Asep Burhanudin, said on Tuesday.

According to him, the foreign fishing vessel was caught on August 22 at 04.55 a.m. local time by the patrol ship in the countrys exclusive economic zone around the islands of Natuna and Tarempa.

Burhanudin further said all the crew members aboard the Malaysias fishing vessel were citizens of Laos, who were poaching fish and could not furnish any documents permitting the same by the Government of Indonesia.

Previously, an Indonesian patrol ship had caught six Vietnamese fishing vessels inside the countrys exclusive economic zone around the waters of Anambas, Riau Islands province, on August 1, a government official said.

"The vessels were caught red-handed by the Indonesian Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministrys Hiu Macan 005 patrol ship between 01:00 and 04:00 p. m. local time," Burhanudin had revealed on August 4.

The skippers of the Vietnamese fishing boats and 43 crew members, who were all Vietnamese nationals, had failed to produce proper legal documents permitting them to fish in Indonesian waters, he pointed out.

The fishermen onboard the six vessels had caught 9,171 kilograms of fish from Indonesian waters, Burhanudin added.

The ships were promptly escorted by Hiu Macan 005 to Batam Island, Riau Islands province, for investigation.

Those violating the Indonesian fisheries law of 2009 can be sentenced to a maximum of six years in prison and be fined Rp20 billion.

_Malaysian fishing vessel taken into custody near Natuna Islands - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia explores Russian fishery market

Indonesian Maritime and Fishery Minister Susi Pudjiastuti visited Moscow, Russia, to explore cooperation in the fishery sector and to create a market for Indonesian fish products in the country.

This visit is important as Russia has banned fishery imports from countries that imposed sanctions following its dispute with Ukraine, according to a statement from the Indonesian Embassy in Moscow received by ANTARA News here on Tuesday.

read more: _Indonesia explores Russian fishery market - ANTARA News_


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia plans to build airstrips near 15 local fishing villages: Susi Pudjiastuti*





Ms Susi was in Singapore to deliver a public lecture, organised by the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies (RSIS). PHOTO: RSIS

SINGAPORE - Indonesia is building small runways near 15 fishing villages to help local fishermen export their catch while they are fresh and command a premium, said Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti on Thursday.

The entrepreneur-turned-politician said these 1km-long airstrips - or just long enough to land light aircraft - will connect fishermen from various parts of Indonesia to markets at home and abroad.

"We can send our fresh products immediately on the same day to Japan or Europe... by opening up direct flights from the eastern part of Indonesia," she said.

"The obstacle right now is that everything has to go through Jakarta which takes longer."

Ms Susi was in Singapore to deliver a public lecture, organised by the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies, on Indonesia's maritime policy and its challenges.

She is also meeting with businessmen here to discuss trade opportunities and hopes to see investors from Singapore involved in the project to build the 15 airstrips.

Opening up new gateways to global markets from each fishing sector of Indonesia will be an "incredible breakthrough", she said.

Airfreight capabilities will offer the opportunity for local fishermen to enter a high value market because consumers pay a premium for fresh seafood, she added.

In a public opinion survey carried out in mid-2015, the Indo Barometer Survey and Political Communication Institute ranked Ms Susi as the best performing minister.

She also survived President Joko Widodo's recent Cabinet reshuffle that was prompted by Indonesia's flagging economic growth since he took office in 2014.

Her ministry is a key driver behind Mr Joko's plan to revive the shipbuilding and fisheries industries in a bid to re-establish Indonesia as a maritime power.

*Latest figures showed that the fisheries sector in the country grew 8.6 per cent in the first quarter, outperforming the national growth rate of 4.7 per cent.*

Ms Susi said the sector is set to achieve its target of 10 per cent for the year.

Indonesia plans to build airstrips near 15 local fishing villages: Susi Pudjiastuti, Asia News & Top Stories - The Straits Times


----------



## Jlaw

Vietnamese is causing so much trouble. Now Indonesian members know how China feel. We are a lot closer to them than they are to you.


----------



## prima99

Jlaw said:


> Vietnamese is causing so much trouble. Now Indonesian members know how China feel. We are a lot closer to them than they are to you.



indeed. but don't worry, we're taking care of these fish grabber aliens. you should've done the same in paracel and spratlys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Thailand Tells Indonesia It Will Tackle Illegal Fishing

Joko Widodo and Thai Prime Minister Prayuth Chan-ocha pledged on Thursday to solve the ongoing illegal fishing issues in Indonesian waters. Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Sofyan Djalil and Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti were also present during the meeting.

_“Thailand says it will solve illegal fishing issues and will sanction the companies conducting illegal fishing,”_ Susi told the state-run news agency Antara on Thursday.

There has yet to be a written commitment. Thailand did, however, say at the Asian-African Maritime Forum on Monday that it was committed to installing vessel-monitoring systems to track boat movements.

Joko Widodo has made illegal fishing a significant plank of his commitment to reform, emphasizing that Indonesia loses billions of dollars to foreign vessels encroaching on Indonesian waters.

_Thailand Tells Indonesia It Will Tackle Illegal Fishing | Jakarta Globe_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The snow ball getting bigger and bigger...

Costco Sued Over Claims Shrimp Harvested With Slave Labor
Costco Wholesale Corp. was sued for selling farmed shrimp from Thailand, where slave labor and human trafficking in the fishing industry are widespread, and allegedly misleading U.S. consumers about it.
read more: _Costco Sued Over Claims Shrimp Harvested With Slave Labor - Bloomberg Business_

Nestle sued in the US over Thai slave labour claim
GLOBAL FOOD company Nestle is being sued in the United States over claims that its Fancy Feast cat food brand contains fish from a Thai supplier that uses slave labour.
read more: _Nestle sued in the US over Thai slave labour claim - The Nation_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

pr1v4t33r said:


> The snow ball getting bigger and bigger...
> 
> Costco Sued Over Claims Shrimp Harvested With Slave Labor
> Costco Wholesale Corp. was sued for selling farmed shrimp from Thailand, where slave labor and human trafficking in the fishing industry are widespread, and allegedly misleading U.S. consumers about it.
> read more: _Costco Sued Over Claims Shrimp Harvested With Slave Labor - Bloomberg Business_
> 
> Nestle sued in the US over Thai slave labour claim
> GLOBAL FOOD company Nestle is being sued in the United States over claims that its Fancy Feast cat food brand contains fish from a Thai supplier that uses slave labour.
> read more: _Nestle sued in the US over Thai slave labour claim - The Nation_



America has lots of opportunistic lawyers.

When the lawsuits are settled, the lawyers always get the biggest share of the loot.

The victims generally don't get much.

There is no such thing as the lawyers providing a public or social service.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

ahojunk said:


> America has lots of opportunistic lawyers. When the lawsuits are settled, the lawyers always get the biggest share of the loot. The victims generally don't get much. There is no such thing as the lawyers providing a public or social service.



I don't really care about the company, and lawyers getting fortune out of this situation. What's important is the company start getting fierce respond from their angry and conscious consumers for their bad decision of bringing slave catch fish to the consumer table.

This is a good development. The consumers will get their right to buy good quality, certified products that doesn't utilize slavery tactics in its process. The company will hopefully drop their stained suppliers out of their supply chain. And we hope this situation will put enough pressure to reduce slavery in fishery industry to a very minimum level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

ahojunk said:


> America has lots of opportunistic lawyers.
> 
> When the lawsuits are settled, the lawyers always get the biggest share of the loot.
> 
> The victims generally don't get much.
> 
> There is no such thing as the lawyers providing a public or social service.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Marine & Fishery patrol seized 6 foreign illegal fishing boats with 30 foreign crews (30/8/2015).

3 boats captured in Maluku sea and another 3 captured in Sulawesi sea. All crews are philippines citizen.







The boats are *Arnava *02 GT.7 M.I.NO.336; *Pertiwi*. 01. GT.4.M.I.NO.828; *Pison*.04.GT.2.C78.NO.235; *Malinggaheng*.GT.3.C78.NO.59; *Holiut*.01; and *Kanaan*.602.

_SDKP Bitung Tangkap 6 Kapal dan 30 ABK Pelaku Ilegal Fishing | Suluttoday.com_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Maritime Power Ambition Seen as Cure to Unhealthy Economy

The Indonesian government has previously expressed its desire to make the archipelago nation a maritime power both in the regional and global arena. Despite uncertain economic climate that recently plagued the nation to its core, the government is reminded to avoid overlooking 5 main agendas that are specifically designed to actualize its maritime ambition.

read more: _Maritime Power Ambition Seen as Cure to Unhealthy Economy - News Liputan6.com_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Govt Captures 4 Illegal Vietnamese Vessels (07/09/2015)

The Ministry of Maritime and Fishery has captured illegal foreign vessels in the Indonesian Exclusive Zone (ZEFI) waters, South China Sea, Natuna, Riau Island. Those four vessels were caught red-handed while catching fishes in the Indonesian waters without legal documents of fishing activities from the ministry. “They were also using prohibited fishing gears such as a trawl,” said Director General for Supervision of Marine and Fishery Resources Asep Burhanudin said in a press release on Monday, Sept. 7.






Those captured vessels include, KG 93525 TS (GT 139, 20 crews); KG 91490 TS (GT 139, 5 Vietnamese crews); KG 93877 TS (GT 139, 4 Vietnamese crews) and KG 93577 TS, (GT 139, 22 Vietnamese crews) were caught at 12:05pm on September 7.

Those vessels have allegedly violated Article 93 paragraph (2) in conjuction with Article 27 (2) Constitution No.45 year 2009 on the amendment of Constitution No.31 year 2004 on Fishery, with a maximum threat of 6 years in jail and a maximum fine of Rp20 billion. The crews have been taken to the Pontianak Station to undergo further investigations.

_Govt Captures 4 Illegal Vietnamese Vessels | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia’s War On Illegal Fishing: Impact On China – Analysis

_Indonesia’s war on illegal fishing, particularly by foreign fishing vessels in Indonesian waters, has not only resulted in huge costs to China’s fishing industry. It has also cast a shadow on the future prospect of China’s Maritime Silk Road Initiative and Indonesia’ Global Maritime Fulcrum ambition._






Since Indonesia’s President Joko Widodo took office in October last year, he has made the “Global Maritime Fulcrum” strategy as the centrepiece of his administration. One of the key elements of the “Maritime Fulcrum” is to revitalise the domestic fishing industry. This has started with a crackdown on foreign fishing vessels in Indonesian waters as Jakarta claims that the country loses up to US$20 billion revenue per year due to illegal, unreported and unregulated (IUU) fishing.

Indonesia’s crackdown on foreign fishing vessels has had a far-reaching impact on China, not only its fishing industry but also the country’s 21st Century Maritime Silk Road (MSR) Initiative. It has also an indirect impact on Indonesia’s Global Maritime Fulcrum ambition.

read more: _Indonesia’s War On Illegal Fishing: Impact On China – Analysis | Eurasia Review_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia’s War On Illegal Fishing: Impact On China – Analysis
> 
> _Indonesia’s war on illegal fishing, particularly by foreign fishing vessels in Indonesian waters, has not only resulted in huge costs to China’s fishing industry. It has also cast a shadow on the future prospect of China’s Maritime Silk Road Initiative and Indonesia’ Global Maritime Fulcrum ambition._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Indonesia’s President Joko Widodo took office in October last year, he has made the “Global Maritime Fulcrum” strategy as the centrepiece of his administration. One of the key elements of the “Maritime Fulcrum” is to revitalise the domestic fishing industry. This has started with a crackdown on foreign fishing vessels in Indonesian waters as Jakarta claims that the country loses up to US$20 billion revenue per year due to illegal, unreported and unregulated (IUU) fishing.
> 
> Indonesia’s crackdown on foreign fishing vessels has had a far-reaching impact on China, not only its fishing industry but also the country’s 21st Century Maritime Silk Road (MSR) Initiative. It has also an indirect impact on Indonesia’s Global Maritime Fulcrum ambition.
> 
> read more: _Indonesia’s War On Illegal Fishing: Impact On China – Analysis | Eurasia Review_




Any stats on how many Chinese illegal fishing interlopers were caught and punished?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia water police seized illegal fishing boat with 4 malaysian crews.




_Pelaku Ilegal Fishing Asal Malaysia Ditangkap di Perairan Bengkalis - Portal Berita Dumai_
_Mencuri Ikan di Bengkalis, 4 Warga Malaysia Ditangkap_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Budi Waseso to Sink Drugs Dealers' Ship 

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - National Narcotics Agency (BNN) head Comr. Gen. Budi “Buwas” Waseso said Wednesday, September 9, that the BNN would work with the Indonesian Military and the community to prevent drugs trafficking via small ports in Indonesia.

Buwas also said that the cooperation with the Indonesian Military would be effective in preventing drugs trafficking. The former National Police’s criminal investigation corps (Bareskrim) director added that he would sink ships carrying narcotics to Indonesia.

“Ship sinking would not only be imposed to illegal fishers, but also to ships carrying drugs and their crews,” he said.

Buwas explained that several ports in Sumatra, Sulawesi and Java had been the gates for narcotics to enter the country. He revealed that the Sunda Kelapa port in North Jakarta was one of them.

Buwas hopes that the cooperation between the BNN, the National Police, the Indonesian Military and communities would be able to free Indonesia from narcotics. “My target is to eradicate all narcotics networks,” he added.

_Budi Waseso to Sink Drugs Dealers' Ship Â | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal_


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Fishermen feared drown after colliding with Indonesia marine police's boat *
By ADIB POVERA 

- 14 September 2015 @ 10:20 AM KUCHING: Two Malaysian fishermen feared drown when their fishing boat collided with the Indonesian marine police's patrol boat on Friday. The incident occurred within the Indonesia borders near Tanjung Datu in Sematan near here at about 8pm. The victims were with four other fishermen when their fishing boat had entered the Indonesian waters and grazed by the patrol boat. It is learnt that the weather was dark, which might be the reason on why the fishing boat ended up in the Indonesia waters. Sources said the officers on the patrol boat managed to rescue four of the six fishermen while two others, aged 35 and 45, were still missing. Sources also said the Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency (MMEA) had deployed its assets to look for the missing fishermen. The Sarawak MMEA commander First Admiral Ismaili Bujang Pit is scheduled for a press conference over the incident at 2.30pm today

Read More : Fishermen feared drown after colliding with Indonesia marine police's boat | New Straits Times | Malaysia General Business Sports and Lifestyle News


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Government seizes Vietnam`s vessel with 45 tons of illegal fish

The Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries (MMAF) has seized a Vietnam-flagged fishing vessel which had allegedly captured 45 tons of fish illegally in Indonesian waters.

"The ship was seized by fisheries surveillance vessel (KP), Hiu Macan Tutul 002, when it was performing illegal fishing activities and had caught fish worth over 45 tons," the Director General of Marine Resources and Fisheries (PSDKP) of MMAF, Asep Burhanuddin, said in written statement here Tuesday.

Burhanuddin explained that the Vietnam-flagged vessel with number KM BV 9980 TS and weighing 85 gross tonnage (GT) was arrested in the Indonesian Exclusive Economic Zone (ZEEI), around Natuna, Riau Islands, on September 12, 2015 at around 8:05 pm.

read more: _Government seizes Vietnam`s vessel with 45 tons of illegal fish - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Minister Susi to take Chinese corporation to court *
thejakartapost.com, Jakarta | National | Thu, September 17 2015, 8:42 PM






Susi Pudjiastuti _(JP_/Novan Iman Santosa)

National News
Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister is preparing to take legal action against China-based Pingtan Marine Enterprise Ltd. (PME) for alleged fish theft in Indonesian waters.

“We are working together with [Indonesian lawyer] Todung Mulya Lubis to prepare a case against PME,” said Susi as quoted by Antara news agency on Thursday.

Susi described PME as a fishing company that operated in the Cayman Islands, was run from an office in China and was listed on the Nasdaq Index in the US.

The minister said that PME’s ownership, trade and management dealings with four companies in Indonesia had violated the law to a serious extent.

According to the minister, her ministry will launch legal action against PME to stop the distribution of illegally caught fish. It will also seek to stop PME from profiting from such illegal activity as well as make sure that the illegal fishing is not being funded with public funds through the stock exchange.

Susi has previously asserted that there is global consensus that fish theft is a global problem that needs to be solved.

“Ambassadors have agreed that illegal, unreported and unregulated [IUU] fishing is a global enemy,” said Susi during the 2015 Coordination Meeting of the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry on Sep. 10, Antara reported.

Susi said that she had gathered ambassadors from neighboring countries at a lunch to explain her intention to fight IUU fishing in Indonesian waters.

The practice, said Susi, has been going for years and people now consider it normal – as if Indonesian waters were an international zone. This leads to other kinds of theft, of things such as diesel fuel. (rad/bbn)

- See more at: Minister Susi to take Chinese corporation to court | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

10 arrests now linked to AP fish slave investigation; Indonesia threatens to sink Thai ship





Navy personnel stand guard as the crew of Silver Sea 2, a Thai-owned cargo ship which was seized by Indonesian authorities last August, are lined up during a media conference at the port of Sabang, Aceh province, Indonesia, Friday, Sept. 25, 2015. The Thai captain of the ship has been arrested in Indonesia following allegations of illegal fishing, an official said Friday. It is the latest development linked to an Associated Press investigation that uncovered a slave island earlier this year.

read more: _Thai man arrested on boat believed to be carrying slave fish - US News_



Minister Susi to Use Fish DNA to Track Down Illegal Fishermen





Maritime and Fishery Minister Susi Pudjiastuti will use fish DNA tracking to charge ships and shipowners over an illegal fishing act conducted by Silver Sea 2 vessel. This method is used for the first time to track rigged vessel which is currently examined at Sabang Pier.
“We will examine the DNA of the fishes they have captured with the fishes in our waters,” Susi said Friday, Sept. 25.

read more:_ Minister Susi to Use Fish DNA to Track Down Illegal Fishermen | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Vietnamese vessel seized for illegal fishing in Natuna 

A Vietnamese-flagged vessel has been seized by the West Kalimantan Police for allegedly conducting illegal fishing in Natuna, Riau Islands. According to the police spokesperson Kombes Arianto, the vessel carried around one ton of fish when it was seized on Tuesday.






“The evidence of one vessel and one ton of fish as well as the operator and crew members have been handed over to the Maritime and Fisheries Monitoring Task Force [PSDKP] station in Tarempa, Anambas, on Thursday to face legal proceedings,” said Arianto in Pontianak, West Kalimantan, on Saturday as quoted by Antara news agency.

_The ship’s operator will be charged with violating Law No. 45/2009 on Fisheries and can face a maximum sentence of six years in prison and a Rp 20 billion (US$1.48 million) fine._

Indonesia is indeed home to rich diversity of marine fish and other underwater resources. Three of the most popular areas in the archipelago for illegal fishing include Natuna, Arafura and the North Sulawesi.

West Kalimantan waters were prone to illegal fishing by foreigners, according to data from the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries. The waters in West Kalimantan are part of Zone III alongside Natuna, Karimata and the South China Sea, with the potential to produce 1 million tons of fisheries products a year.

_Vietnamese vessel seized for illegal fishing in Natuna | The Jakarta Post_


----------



## xudoai

Vietnam releases 3 Thai ships caught fishing illegally in its waters

TUOI TRE NEWS. UPDATED : 09/24/2015 13:05 GMT + 7






*A Vietnam Coast Guard unit in the southernmost province of Ca Mau has escorted three Thai fishing ships out of Vietnamese waters after discovering them fishing illegally there, an official has said.*

Colonel Le Huy Sinh, deputy political commissar of the Vietnam Coast Guard of Zone 4, on Wednesday said three Thai fishing boats had been driven away from Vietnamese waters on Monday.

At 10:00 am that day, the foreign ships were found illegal fishing in the waters of Ca Mau, about 15 nautical miles northwest of Vietnam’s DK1/10 marine platform, which is an economic, scientific and technological service station.

Vietnamese coast guard officers made a report on the encroachment of the foreign vessels and gave them a warning before escorting them out of the Vietnamese waters, Col. Sinh said.

Dozens of foreign fishing boats violate Vietnam’s waters every day to fish unlawfully, the Inspectorate of the Ca Mau Department of Agriculture and Rural Development said, citing reports from local fishermen.

On September 11, coast guard officers on board the ship *Thai Police 528 opened fire* on six Vietnamese fishing boats when the local vessels were operating off the Mekong Delta province of Kien Giang.

The attacks killed 38-year-old fisherman Ngo Van Sinh, the captain and steersman of one of the fishing boats, and injured two others, one of whom was shot in his thighbone.

On September 17, the Vietnamese Ministry of Foreign Affairs issued *a diplomatic note* to the Thai Embassy in Hanoi, expressing deep concerns over the incident and asking Thailand to probe it and punish those individuals involved in accordance with the Thai law.

At a press meeting in Hanoi the same day, ministry spokesman Le Hai Binh demanded that Thai authorities probe the case, handle those concerned, and compensate for the human and property losses of the Vietnamese fishermen.

Thailand is required to prevent similar incidents from recurring in order to avoid causing adverse impacts on the two countries’ strategic partnership, Binh insisted.

*Thailand’s Police Major General Apichart Suribunya* has promised to vigorously investigate the shootings of those Vietnamese fishermen.

The Thai official, who is also Commander of Thai Interpol, made the commitment at a meeting with Vietnam’s Chargé d’Affaires to Thailand Pham Thanh Nam on Monday on the case.

_*Like us on Facebook or follow us on Twitter to get the latest news about Vietnam!*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

xudoai said:


> Vietnam releases 3 Thai ships caught fishing illegally in its waters.


 Release the fisherman, but confiscate the boats or they will keep fishing illegaly using that same boat in no time.


2 illegal fishing vessels from vietnam seized by marine and fishery patrol (25/9/2015)










_HIU MACAN TANGKAP KAPAL VIETNAM PELAKU ILLEGAL FISHING_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sea piracy, maritime crimes among Indonesia's focus in AMMTC

Indonesia will focus on, among others, sea piracy and non-traditional maritime crimes during the ongoing 10th Asean Ministerial Meeting on Transnational Crime (AMMTC) and its related meetings. Indonesian National Police General (Pol) chief, Badrodin Haiti said the country would encourage the illegal unreported and unregulated fishing issues to be given indepth focus.

"Before this, we had faced the same issue with Thailand," Badrodin said on the sidelines of the AMMTC and related meetings here, when asked on issues which Indonesia intended to table at the 10th AMMTC. The plenary session of the AMMTC began today.

read more: _Sea piracy, maritime crimes among Indonesia's focus in AMMTC | theSundaily_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

4 Fishing Boats from Philipines Seized by the Navy for fishing illegaly inside Indonesia' water (28/9/2015)

FB RELL & RENN 8 with 20 crews, FB RELL & REN 6 with 16 crews, FBLB CNN with 3 crews, FB LB RR-8A with 3 crews













_Ini Dia, Empat Kapal Pencuri Ikan dari Filipina yang Ditangkap TNI AL - Tribunnews.com_
_Empat Kapal Filipina Kepergok Rambah Hasil Laut Indonesia - Metro Kaltara_


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia’s War on Illegal Fishing Sinks China’s Catch*
Posted by: RSIS October 3, 2015in Business, Economics, Environment, Featured, Headlines, Indonesia, Politics, Security






_For China, the focus needs to shift away from outward expansion of marine fishing to sustainable aquaculture and fish processing_.


Since Indonesia’s President Joko Widodo took office in October last year, he has made the “Global Maritime Fulcrum” strategy as the centrepiece of his administration. One of the key elements of the “Maritime Fulcrum” is to revitalise the domestic fishing industry. This has started with a crackdown on foreign fishing vessels in Indonesian waters as Jakarta claims that the country loses up to US$20 billion revenue per year due to illegal, unreported and unregulated (IUU) fishing.
Indonesia’s crackdown on foreign fishing vessels has had a far-reaching impact on China, not only its fishing industry but also the country’s 21st Century Maritime Silk Road (MSR) Initiative. It has also an indirect impact on Indonesia’s Global Maritime Fulcrum ambition.


*Huge costs to China’s fishing industry*
Since October 2014, Indonesia has sunk 84 foreign fishing vessels. While most of these fishing vessels were from neighbouring countries in Southeast Asia, Indonesia is increasingly taking a tough stance towards China. Jakarta confiscated more than nine Chinese-linked vessels for alleged poaching in January 2015 and sank a Chinese fishing vessel in May 2015.

Indonesia unilaterally revoked a bilateral fishing cooperation agreement which was signed between two countries in October 2013 for violating Indonesia’s domestic laws and giving Chinese fishermen an unfair advantage in fishing in the Indonesian water.

Under the bilateral fishing cooperation agreement signed by two countries in October 2013, Chinese fishermen were allowed to fish in Indonesia on condition they enter into a joint venture with an Indonesian company and own not more than 49 percent of the stakes. The agreement also required the Chinese fishing vessels to be registered in Indonesia and fly the Indonesian flag.

According to China’s official data, there were 17 Chinese fishing companies investing in Indonesia and about 400 Chinese fishing vessels undertaking fishing operations in Indonesia waters, mostly in the Arafura Sea, by October 2014. In addition, over the past few years, Chinese fishing companies have built 11 fishing bases and a large number of new fishing vessels, primarily trawlers and purse seine vessels, in accordance with Indonesia’s fishing conditions and Indonesian fishing regulations. Total investment in the fishing bases and fishing vessels stood at US$ 620 million.

*Out of bounds for Chinese vessels*
However, after the introduction of a new fishing law by Indonesia, most of these fishing vessels could not operate in the Indonesian waters and the associated onshore fishing facilities have become redundant. This caused huge economic losses for the Chinese fishing companies.

From November 2014 to March 2015, it was estimated by Chinese Distant Water Fishing Association that total direct economic cost suffered by Chinese fishing companies reached US$ 130 million, in addition to 24,000 tonnes of fish catch worth US$ 50 million,-which no longer could be transported to China for sale.

On top of immediate economic cost, Indonesia’s new fishing policy also created obstacles for China’s plan to develop further the country’s Distant Water Fishing sector. As the country’s domestic fishery resources have been quickly depleting due to pollution and overfishing, China considers expanding distant water fishing the critical approach to restructure its fishing sector.

Indonesia has a key role in China’s distant water fishing plan. In 2014, it was estimated that China’s distant water catch in Indonesian waters amounted to 330,000 tonnes worth nearly US$ 500 million, which made up 24 per cent and 34 per cent of the country’s total production and value added of the Distant Water Fishing sector respectively in 2014.

*Shadow on China’s Maritime Silk Road Initiatives*




As China is making all-out efforts to push forward the Maritime Silk Road Initiatives (MSR), Indonesia is poised to play a major role in the future success of MSR.

This is not only because Indonesia is the biggest and most populous country in Southeast Asia but also due to the fact that the maritime silk road and Indonesia’s Global Maritime Fulcrum are complementary, and offer great potential for the two countries to enhance maritime cooperation.

During President Jokowi’s visit to China in March 2015, the two countries agreed to strengthen strategy and policy communication, advance maritime infrastructure connectivity, deepen cooperation in industrial investment and major project construction, and enhance practical cooperation to develop a “maritime partnership” together. Currently, however, Chinese investment in Indonesia is still quite low.

Although in recent years, Chinese companies have shown growing interest in investing in Indonesia, China was only ranked the 10th among Indonesia’s top foreign investors, according to latest data. Low level of Chinese investment in Indonesia has been largely due to bureaucratic obstacles, weak rule of law and low level of protection for foreign investors. Indonesia’s recent actions against Chinese fishermen and fishing companies certainly further damaged Chinese investors’ confidence in investing in Indonesia.

*Way forward*
For Indonesia, while it is understandable that it intends to tackle illegal and unreported and unregulated fishing which has brought enormous loss for the country, the legitimate interest of foreign investors need to be protected, particularly given the fact that Indonesia’s “Maritime Fulcrum” desperately needs foreign investment.

For China, as far as the fishing sector is concerned, the focus needs to shift away from outward expansion of marine fishing to sustainable aquaculture and fish processing, which should also be one of the key areas for maritime cooperation with Indonesia under the maritime silk road framework.

Indonesia's War on Illegal Fishing Sinks China's Catch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Transas to supply ecdis to Indonesian surveillance vessels
Transas has won an order to supply ecdis to a fleet of 20 surveillance vessels in Indonesia.






The country’s Directorate General of Marine Resources and Fisheries Surveillance and Ministry of Marine Affairs and Fisheries decided to install ecdis on these vessels to help prevent illegal activities in Indonesian waters. The systems will be supplied and installed in co-operation with local partner PT MultiIntegra.

Marine Resources and Fisheries Surveillance director general Asep Burhanudin said ecdis will be integrated with sensors already deployed on these vessels. These include GPS, compass gyro, speed log, wind sensors and transponders for the Automatic Identification System. “Fitting the surveillance vessels with ecdis will help us to better monitor the Indonesian waters and support prevention of illegal fishing, which is one of key issues for the Ministry of Marine Affairs and Fisheries,” he added.

_Transas to supply ecdis to Indonesian surveillance vessels_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

_Australia and Indonesia committed to struggling against IUU fishing. (Photo: Stock File/FIS)_

*Indonesia and Australia join efforts to combat illegal fishing*

​*AUSTRALIA 
Thursday, October 08, 2015, 03:40 (GMT + 9)*

Indonesian and Australian authorities have signed an agreement to combat illegal, unreported and unregulated (IUU) fishing and to promote sustainable fisheries governance across the region.

Referring to the joint efforts, Australian Agriculture and Water Resources Minister Barnaby Joyce stressed the agreement deepens an already strong and mutually beneficial relationship with Indonesia.

“Both Australia and Indonesia have long recognised the importance of sustainable fisheries management,” the Australian minister pointed out.

“It is very clear that Indonesia remains committed to practical action that will deliver real benefits to sustainable fisheries management in the long term. Australia is proud to support that commitment. By sharing our knowledge and experience we can work together to ensure sustainability of fisheries in the region, and encourage other regional partners to do the same,” he added.

Minister Joyce also emphasised the high-level engagement as well as the cooperation on fisheries matters at the operational level.

“By working together in partnership, countries can more effectively monitor, intercept and deny passage to illegal fishing vessels and undermine their business models,” he stressed.

“This Joint Communiqué reaffirms the commitment of Australia and Indonesia to work with existing fora such as the Regional Plan of Action, which is a coalition of 11 regional countries who work cooperatively to reduce the occurrence and impact of illegal fishing and improve fisheries governance across the region,” he concluded.

Indonesia's Minister for Maritime Affairs Susi Pudjiastuti welcomed the agreement and said that without Australia's assistance, Indonesia would find difficulties to monitor everything happening in the eastern waters, especially around the borders of Papua New Guinea and East Timor, _The Sydney Morning Herald_ reported.

Minister Pudjiastuti recalled that Australia had recently provided Indonesia with a photo of the Thai-owned vessel _Silver Sea 2_, which was allegedly loaded with slave-caught fish, when the vessel tried to escape Indonesian security before it was arrested in Aceh.

"I'm looking forward in the future to doing further work to make sure fishermen in this area get a fair deal. Otherwise they are just going to get fished out and other people will steal the produce that sustains their way of life and that's just not fair," Minister Joyce stressed.

Illegal, unregulated and unreported fishing is recognised globally as a threat to the management and conservation of marine resources and ecosystems, and in particular to sustainable fisheries.

Eradicating illegal fishing will enhance the prosperity of coastal communities in both countries.
_
editorial@fis.com
www.fis.com_

FIS - Worldnews - Indonesia and Australia join efforts to combat illegal fishing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prima99

Indonesia intercepts shark fins destined for Hong Kong - The China Post

*Indonesia intercepts shark fins destined for Hong Kong*

*



*

*JAKARTA--Indonesian authorities have seized about 3,000 shark fins that were about to be flown to Hong Kong, an official said Wednesday, a rare success in the battle against the illegal trade.

The fins from the oceanic whitetip shark, a species protected in Indonesia and banned from export, were seized last week at the international airport that serves the capital Jakarta, government official Rusnanto, who goes by one name, told AFP.

"The fins came from around 3,000 oceanic whitetip sharks which were caught in the waters around Java island," said the official who works for an agency that deals with fish, referring to Indonesia's main island.

He said the haul was worth one billion rupiah (US$72,000) in Indonesia but would fetch several times that amount in Hong Kong, where shark fins are considered a delicacy.

Officials found the fins in boxes that were due to be exported, he said. The export company was being investigated, he added, without giving the name.

Hong Kong is one of the world's biggest markets for shark fin, which is often served as a soup at expensive Chinese banquets.

More than 70 million sharks are killed every year, according to environmental group WWF. Huge quantities are exported annually to Hong Kong, and most of those fins are then sent on to mainland China.

Conservationists have long been raising the alarm about shark-fishing in Indonesia, and point to signs that populations have been declining across the whole archipelago, which consists of more than 17,000 islands.

Efforts to crack down on the illegal trade have been hampered by weak law enforcement and a failure to offer poor fishermen alternative ways of earning a living.

The International Union for Conservation of Nature (IUCN) classifies the oceanic whitetip shark as "vulnerable" and says catches, particularly in international waters, are inadequately monitored.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

MarveL said:


> Eradicating illegal fishing will enhance the prosperity of coastal communities in both countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Govt pushes joint ASEAN efforts on illegal fishing *

*



*

Almost a year after placing a ban on renewals of licenses for large, foreign-built fishing vessels, the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry is devising a post-moratorium national plan of action (NPOA) that will focus on strengthening Indonesia’s maritime policies in the context of regional integration.

The NPOA will focus on policies promoting sovereignty, sustainability and prosperity, as well as optimizing the ability to detect, respond and punish perpetrators of illegal, unreported and unregulated (IUU) fishing.

In order to ensure the success of its policies, the government is pushing for the recognition of IUU fishing as a transnational crime.

According to Mas Achmad Santosa, the head of the ministry’s illegal fishing prevention task force, the government is looking to enable the handling of IUU fishing and fisheries-related practices across national borders.

Illegal poaching, Ahmad said, was almost always accompanied by related crimes such as human trafficking, modern slavery or the falsification of documents.

“A network of illegal poachers at sea is usually controlled by identifiable entities or individuals. In Indonesia’s case, the strings are being pulled [by parties] in Thailand and China — and it starts out as a ploy with other countries to blur the legality of transfer ownership,” Achmad told_ The Jakarta Post _over the weekend.

Since November last year, the government has enforced a ban on all foreign-built fishing vessels over 30 gross tons (GT) under the suspicion that the operation of these ships might be a ruse for poaching.

A total 1,132 ships owned by 187 fisheries firms underwent an analysis and evaluation (Anev) audit by the illegal fishing prevention task force, in which it was revealed that 907 ships — roughly 80 percent — had committed operational and administrative infractions.

As a result, the ministry revoked 15 business licenses (SIUP) and 279 operational licenses (SIPI/SIKPI), in addition to pressing criminal charges against 18 large fisheries firms.

Achmad claimed that IUU fishing practices in Indonesia took advantage of lax border control and discrepancy in maritime policies among neighboring countries, raising a pressing need for governments to synchronize their maritime law enforcement policies.

As a result of previous discussions, he continued, the government had started working on a multilateral framework involving Timor Leste, Papua New Guinea and Australia to combat poaching in the Arafura Sea.

“We have to strengthen cooperation among these countries so that we have a common standard for legal enforcement,” said the former antigraft activist.

Separately, Ono Surono, a member of the House of Representatives’ Commission IV overseeing agriculture and fisheries and the environment, supported the initiative to have IUU fishing recognized as a transnational crime.

Ono urged countries sharing maritime borders — especially members of ASEAN, Timor Leste, PNG, China and Australia — to establish an institution for collectively handling IUU fishing practices, thus overcoming nations’ limited capability to monitor their territorial waters.

Last Friday, National Police chief Gen. Badrodin Haiti said that the police force had joined efforts to establish illegal fishing as a transnational crime.

During the 10th ASEAN Minister Meeting on Transnational Crime (AMMTC) held in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia two weeks ago, Badrodin explained, Indonesia had highlighted the issue.

“We stressed that illegal fishing was a transnational crime, as it is a violation related to national borders and [occurs] across countries,” he said at the National Police headquarters in South Jakarta.

ASEAN’s eight priority areas of transnational crime comprise counterterrorism, illicit drug-trafficking, trafficking in persons, money laundering, sea piracy, arms smuggling, international economic crime and cybercrime.

“Our focus is not on decreasing [illegal fishing] but on law enforcement. In law enforcement, for example, if a group of people suspected of a crime was caught here but several of them ran away to another country, or if someone was convicted of a crime here but fled the country, then how would we catch them?” the police chief asked.

Govt pushes joint ASEAN efforts on illegal fishing | The Jakarta Post


*Barnaby Joyce signs agreement with Indonesia to combat illegal fishing*





_Agriculture Minister Barnaby Joyce at Jakarta Cathedral during his visit. Photo: Jefri Tarigan_

Agriculture Minister Barnaby Joyce has signed an agreement to combat illegal fishing with one of Indonesia's most popular - and colourful - ministers.

Indonesian Minister of Marine Affairs and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti - whose trademark policy of blowing up illegal fishing boats has won strong local support - said without Australia's assistance it was difficult for Indonesia to see what happened in the eastern part of the vast archipelago.

She said Australia had recently provided Indonesia with a photo of the Thai-owned Silver Sea 2, which was allegedly loaded with slave-caught fish, when the vessel tried to escape Indonesian security before it was arrested in Aceh.

"We want to increase cooperation," Ms Susi said after meeting Mr Joyce in Jakarta.

"Australia will sign a declaration in Indonesia and the Pacific with Timor Leste, PNG, Fiji and us. This visit strengthens our cooperation and ensures there will be no more illegal fishing (at our) border with Timor Leste, PNG, and Australia."

Mr Joyce said he was happy with the work Australia was doing with Indonesia to "find out who is sneaking into other people's places and stealing their fish. Some of the work we have done with Indonesian fisheries has assisted with that."

Mr Joyce said Ms Susi had shown him a photograph of one of the vessels that had been caught.

"All I can say is lucky that we caught them before Ibu Susi could bomb them," he joked at a press conference with Indonesian and Australian media.

"I'm looking forward in the future to doing further work to make sure fishermen in this area get a fair deal," he said. "Otherwise they are just going to get fished out and other people will steal the produce that sustains their way of life and that's just not fair."

A high school dropout, who ran a successful fisheries business and started her own airway before being elected to Joko Widodo's cabinet, Ms Susi won the highest approval rating among ministers early this year.

"Ibu (Ms) Susi is famous. We know about her in Australia where she is seen as a lady who is incredibly determined to make sure Indonesian fisheries are well protected," Mr Joyce said.

The agriculture minister, who has been keen to visit Indonesia for some time, has been a popular guest in Jakarta.

Two of the most senior officials from the Indonesian ministry of agriculture attended an event in his honour on Tuesday night and he is expected to meet with Agriculture Minister Amran Sulaiman on Thursday.

Barnaby Joyce signs agreement with Indonesia to combat illegal fishing


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Lapan develops instrument that can detect high fishing-potential areas*
Senin, 12 Oktober 2015 20:49 WIB | 412 Views

Bandung, W Java (ANTARA News) - The Institute of National Aviation and Space, or Lapan, has developed a fish availability sensing instrument to enhance the Indonesian fishermens productivity by utilizing satellite-based technology. 

The instrument is called Decision Support System (DSS).

"By utilizing the technology from Lapan, the DSS system effectively supports the fishermens activity and enhances their ability to detect potential fishing areas," the Deputy for Science and Atmosphere at Lapan, Afif Budiono, said here on Monday.

The system can guide the fishermen towards areas with high fishing potential and give safety related information during sailing.

"Previously, the fishermen faced difficulties in gathering such information. I hope that in the future, the fishermen will access this system, thus enhancing their own productivity. Also, it will assist them in navigation during sailing," Afif said.

He added that the system, which is connected to Lapans satellite launched last July, can detect fish population and also locate fishermens ships.

It can then provide comprehensive information, including factors that have a disaster potential, such as high speed winds, high waves, and threat of tsunami.

"Each fishing boat is equipped with high-frequency communication tools that enable it to receive radio communication from the operator," Afif said.

The system, the Deputy said, is also connected to the Indonesian Amateur Radio Organization channel that can effectively spread the information.

In the first phase, the DSS will be made operational in Yogyakarta Province. The Institute will soon develop similar systems for other provinces of Indonesia.

Additionally, the Head of Science and Atmosphere Technology Center of Lapan, Halimurrahman, said the system will be utilized in Indonesia with the aim to increase fish productivity while, at the same time, improving fishermens safety on the job.

"Indonesia, as an archipelago country, needs such a system. Soon, it will become operational in other areas of Indonesia, too," Halimurrahman added.

Earlier, in September, Lapan had launched Lapan A2 satellite with the help of the Indian Polar Satellite Launch Vehicle C30.

The satellite is equipped with video and digital cameras that can track and locate ships as well as amateur radio traffic. 

The A2 satellite can monitor shipping traffic, support maritime security and monitor Indonesian maritime resources.(*)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tesla85

Beast said:


> Ball less Vietnamese no guts to stand up for its own fishermen or simply Vietnamese are too greedy that they go to other seas to steal food.



Speaking of stealing... *Most tragic is the plundering of fisheries in dirt poor & starving Africa:
*









---Most pirate fishers are Chinese & Korean in this vid






----------------------------------------------------------


terranMarine said:


> kudos to Indonesia, now lets hope VCP will dump more Vietcongs in the slammer.







---Chinese pirate fisher vessels seized in Argentina.





---Russia fires at Chinese pirate fishers, including sinking Chinese transport vessel.





---S. Korean Coast Guard kills Chinese pirate fishers


So will you now say "_kudos to Argentina, Russia, S. Korea, Somalia, etc. now lets hope CCP will dump more ChinCongs into the slammer_", _Mr. Holier-Than-Thou_?

Personally, I think Indonesian authorities have the right to confiscate and destroy any pirate vessles, fishing and otherwise. Just don't kill unarmed people who fully cooperate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## opruh

Tesla85 said:


> Speaking of stealing... *Most tragic is the plundering of fisheries in dirt poor & starving Africa:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---Most pirate fishers are Chinese & Korean in this vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---Chinese pirate fisher vessels seized in Argentina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---Russia fires at Chinese pirate fishers, including sinking Chinese transport vessel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---S. Korean Coast Guard kills Chinese pirate fishers
> 
> 
> So will you now say "_kudos to Argentina, Russia, S. Korea, Somalia, etc. now lets hope CCP will dump more ChinCongs into the slammer_", _Mr. Holier-Than-Thou_?
> 
> Personally, I think Indonesian authorities have the right to confiscate and destroy any pirate vessles, fishing and otherwise. Just don't kill unarmed people who fully cooperate.


Poor africa, ask uncle sam to save them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Steps Up Fight Against Illegal Fishing With 4 New Ships

Indonesia will have four new surveillance vessels at its disposal this year to fight illegal fishing in the country's waters, an official with the *Marine Affairs and Fisheries Ministry* said on Monday.

"This year, the ministry will *strengthen its surveillance force by adding four 60-meter vessels made by the Indonesian Fisheries Inspection Vessel System* [SKIPI]," Asep Burhanuddin, the director of the ministry's Maritime and Fisheries Resources Monitoring Task Force (PSDKP), said on Monday in Jakarta, as quoted by state-run news agency Antara.com. .........

*"Two will operate in the western region, while the other two will watch over the eastern area* — likely in the Arafura Sea, North Sulawesi waters [both in the east], Natuna Islands and Malacca Strait [in the west of the archipelago]," he said. According to Asep, _t*he four vessels cost about $18.8 million*_*.*

readmore: _Indonesia Steps Up Fight Against Illegal Fishing With 4 New Ships | Jakarta Globe_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Without Court’s Verdict, Susi Will Blow 14 Foreign Illegal Vessels

_Maritime and Fisheries Minister, Susi Pudjiastuti, will bare her fangs. In one-year period of Jokowi-JK’s office, the owner of Susi Air will sink 12 fishing vessels and 2 tanker vessels by bombs._

_read more: Without Court’s Verdict, Susi Will Blow 14 Foreign Illegal Vessels Nusantara Maritime News_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Water Police Seized 3 illegal fishing vessels from vietnam (14/10/2015)






KG 1556 TS, 80 GT, 4 crews, captain: Cuong;
KG 93133 TS, 80 GT, 16 crews, captain: Hoen Van Hai
KG 93575 TS, 80 GT, 16 crews, captain: Ze Vcin Do.
The 3 boats were captured around Indonesian territory in SCS.

_Polisi Amankan Tiga Kapal Ikan Berbendera Vietnam_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Navy seized MV Orient Star, 140 GT Fishing Cargo using Belize flag, that operate without proper license within Indonesian territory (15/10/2015).









_Tak Punya Izin, Kapal Pengangkut Ikan Tujuan Malaysia Ditahan TNI AL - Tribunnews.com_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Navy to sink 12 illegal fishing boats 

The war against illegal fishing activities continues with the Indonesian Navy unveiling a plan to sink 12 foreign vessels caught for conducting the activity later this week.

..... Seven of the boats were registered in Vietnam, four were operated by Philippines companies and one by a Thai operator.

..... Article 69 of Law No. 45/2009 on fisheries stipulates that the coast guard can sink foreign vessels operating illegally in the country’s territorial waters based on sufficient preliminary evidence.

..... The Indonesian authority has claimed that the number of illegal fishing activities had been reduced significantly, since Indonesia took a stern stance on the issue. However, many illegal fishermen manage to continue running their operations in the country’s territory. On Thursday, for instance, the Navy arrested a 140-gross tons cargo ship from Belize named Orien Star with tons of fish and shrimp heading to Malaysia.....

read more: _Navy to sink 12 illegal fishing boats | The Jakarta Post_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Today (19/10/2015), 4 illegal fishing vessels from vietnam blown up at Datuk Island, Pontianak, West Kalimantan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Per today statistic, Indonesia has already sunk 103 illegal fishing vessels (in less than a year)
_Kementerian KP: 103 Kapal Illegal Fishing Dimusnahkan, Terbanyak_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Today (20/10/2015), 3 illegal fishing vessels from Vietnam and Thailand blown up at Batam sea, Riau islands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pigtaker

show some mercy, by this rate, poor vietnam will run out of its fishing ship pretty much soon. mad viets are hard for indo to handle, especailly you don't have the advantage of ttp as viets do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Vietnamese are sneaky little men. Always intruding into other people's territories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Foreign fishing vessel drowned in Aceh`s waters*
Selasa, 20 Oktober 2015 22:51 WIB | 49 Views

Lhokseumawe, Aceh (ANTARA News) - One of the foreign fishing vessels hoisting the Malaysian flag and identified as KM. KHF 1780, was drowned in the waters of Indonesias western-most province of Aceh after the case underwent a legal process.

Lhokseumawe-based Naval commander in North Aceh, Col.(Marine) Nasruddin, told reporters here on Tuesday that the foreign fishing vessel was detained by a police patrol boat of the "Airud Zaitun 3014" at the coordinates 050 0420 65 North Latitude and 0900 0310 073 East Longitude recently.

After going through the legal process at the Langsa District Prosecutors Office, the foreign vessel was found to have committed violation, among other things, and did not carry complete documents, including passports.

In addition, *the vessel was not equipped with fishing gears that are environment friendly*, Nasruddin explained.(*)

Foreign fishing vessel drowned in Aceh`s waters - ANTARA News

*Maritime resources and security backbone of national economy: Lemhannas*
Selasa, 20 Oktober 2015 22:41 WIB | 106 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - National maritime resources and maritime security system are vital for the life of the state and nation as they are the backbone of Indonesias economy, National Resilience Institute (Lemhannas) Governor Budi Susilo Soepandji stated.

"Maritime resources are very important as they serve as the backbone of the nations economy, while the maritime security system is vitally needed to safeguard maritime resources," Soepandji noted at the Lemhannas building here on Tuesday.

The governor made the statement while addressing a national seminar on maritime security to support the unitary state of Indonesia as a sovereign maritime country.

With a strong maritime security system in place, Soepandji emphasized that the state will be able to secure and maintain all its maritime resources from various threats and take advantage of them to build prosperity.

"Maritime security will serve as the states defense system to maintain the peoples prosperity and the states independence, unity, and sovereignty," the Lemhannas chief pointed out.

According to Soepandji, Indonesia is now entering a new phase, with the presence of a leader having a maritime vision to make the country a global maritime axis.

"So, security becomes an important aspect that needs to be addressed as maritime security, particularly the nations water jurisdiction, is a deciding factor for the success of the governments development program," he added.(*)

Maritime resources and security backbone of national economy: Lemhannas - ANTARA News

*Indonesia builds 200 ships in a year*
Selasa, 20 Oktober 2015 22:25 WIB | 103 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias Minister of Transport Ignatius Jonan has said the country has built 200 ships within one year as part of the governments program to make Indonesia the worlds maritime axis. 

"In one year, we have built 200 ships," Jonan said here on Tuesday. 

The 200 ships included patrol boats, pioneer ships and other vessels that are required in the development of the maritime axis. 

He said that the maritime axis program has been running since the beginning of the administration of President Joko Widodo, but it cannot be assessed in the near future as a lot of works are still to be completed. 

"We are developing 1,241 ports. There are ports to be rebuilt and repaired, and some of the small ports are being built," he said. 

Of the 1,241 ports, 112 are commercial ports managed by Pelindo (the Indonesian Port Corporations), while 1,100 ports are being managed by the Ministry of Transportation. 

"I have not had time to visit all the ports. It takes at least two years time to examine them one by one. But the most important part is the construction and development of the ports which is under supervision and control," Jonan said. 

For the development of the airport, the government focuses on the improvement and extension of runways, he added. 

"All the runways at all airports in Indonesia will be extended, at least by 2,000 meters, in order to accommodate jet engine aircrafts," he said. 

Meanwhile, the bus terminals will be built in the same mould as the stations. "If the bus terminals have the same design as the stations, the passengers will be able to comfortably travel by public transportation," the minister said.(*) 

Indonesia builds 200 ships in a year - ANTARA News


Indonesia rules the waves~

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Indonesia destroys Thai, Vietnamese trawlers *

21 Oct 2015 at 09:33 3,157 viewed0 comments
WRITER: EPA 





A fireball highlights the destruction of two Thai fishing trawlers by the Indonesian Navy on Tuesday. (AP photo)

Photos from Indonesia Wednesday show the Indonesian navy blowing up fishing boats it seized from Thailand and Vietnam.

According to the Associated Press news agency and EPA photo journalists, the Indonesians ordered the boats destroyed after they were seized for illegal fishing.

The crews were taken off the boats, which were seized during the past year. Most have been anchored off Batam, in the Aceh Sea

According to the AP, Indonesian media reported that the Indonesian Navy is following government orders designed to stop illegal fishing in its territorial waters.

The destruction took place off Batam Island on Tuesday. The agency said "several foreign fishing boats" were destroyed, but gave no further details or identification of the boats involved.





An Indonesian Navy patrol ship sails near a sinking fishing boat from Thailand. (EPA photo)

Indonesia destroys Thai, Vietnamese trawlers | Bangkok Post: news


----------



## dichoi

Jlaw said:


> Vietnamese are sneaky little men. Always intruding into other people's territories



troll like kid.

Vietnam coast guard is just warning and let Chinese fishermen freely turned back to China from our sea territory. They are poor Chinese.










27 chinese.






Phóng thích 3 tàu nước ngoài vi phạm lãnh hải Việt Nam | Xã hội | Dân trí

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Scary... 447 Foreign Illegal Fishing Vessels are Waiting to be Blown Up.





read more (indonesian language): _447 Kapal Ikan Asing Menanti Ditenggelamkan | batampos.co.id_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Susi: Illegal Ship Sinking Need No More Court Ruling

Maritime Affairs Minister Susi Pudjiastuti is getting claw-deep in eradicating illegal fishing_. _Her obsessive view of sinking illegal foreign fishing ship is now close for realization as Presidential Regulation No. 115/2015 on Illegal Fishing Eradication Task Force is officiated yesterday, October 21. 








"This is good. Both President Joko Widodo and Law and Human Rights Minister Yasonna Laoly have signed the draft. This means that the government is serious in dealing with illegal fishing matter," said Susi on Wednesday..

The presidential regulation affirms Susi’s taskforce through legal framework. 

"It means that the taskforce can enforce order without having to wait for the court ruling," said Susi. "We can sink the trespassers with no doubt as we have a legitimate legal framework."

Directorate General of Maritime Resources Monitoring, Asep Burhanudin, affirmed Susi’s statement, saying that all now is under one command. "The taskforce used to be under 13 ministries. Now it is all under one clear command," said Asep.

_Susi: Illegal Ship Sinking Need No More Court Ruling | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Jlaw said:


> Vietnamese are sneaky little men. Always intruding into other people's territories


most of those are poor vietnamese fishermen with background as cham ethnic.

we remember, their forefathers once came from Borneo, so basically brothers and sisters from present day indonesians. and the indo show no mercy, sinking their ships, destroying those poor people livelyhood. although they have been fishing in these waters since probably 2,000 years. I think our coast guard should act tougher on chinese, thai and indo illegal fishering vessels.

anyway, I hope, such activity will gradually reduce with vietnam rising economic properity, giving our fishermen another source of incomes. and as Vietnam never forgets, as everything has a price, indonesia will feel the pain. sooner or later. so even if they want to join TPP, they will hardly get the consent and support of Vietnam. every new member must have the consent of all existing 12 members. plus invitation of one or many existing members.


----------



## Rechoice

I think thís madam hás nothing to do in Judo goverment, .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

I hope our neighboring countries take note and make required step to prevent their fishermen from crossing our territory and fishing there. What we see today is Just the tip of the iceberg, since Mrs.Susi (our fishery minister), has already secured presidential regulation to punish illegal fishing activity directly without court rulling, that will speed up the process of sinking illegal fishing boats captured on our water. If today, the whole process can take up weeks, with this new presidential regulation, she can complete the process within days.

We will also beef up our sea patrol with hundreds new vessels in the near future, so the chance will be very slim for illegal fishing activity to hide or try to escape once they enter our territory and conducting illegal activity there.

This policy taken not because we feel superior or we want to bully our neighbor, but this is strategic decision to secure our maritime resources. Your pain is not our pleasure. But what need to be done must be done.

The choice is all yours...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Viet said:


> most of those are poor vietnamese fishermen with background as cham ethnic.
> 
> we remember, their forefathers once came from Borneo, so basically brothers and sisters from present day indonesians. and the indo show no mercy, sinking their ships, destroying those poor people livelyhood. although they have been fishing in these waters since probably 2,000 years. I think our coast guard should act tougher on chinese, thai and indo illegal fishering vessels.
> 
> anyway, I hope, such activity will gradually reduce with vietnam rising economic properity, giving our fishermen another source of incomes. and as Vietnam never forgets, as everything has a price, indonesia will feel the pain. sooner or later. so even if they want to join TPP, they will hardly get the consent and support of Vietnam. every new member must have the consent of all existing 12 members. plus invitation of one or many existing members.







I'm starting to doubt the Vietnamese high IQ claim when confronted with this level of stupidity.


----------



## Viet

Reashot Xigwin said:


> I'm starting to doubt the Vietnamese high IQ claim when confronted with this level of stupidity.


 
you can continue posting silly comic pic, I don´t care. if you seek people of stupidity, you find it in your government, with people high of delusion. giving you an example, your government finally admits shortage of rice, agreeing buying one million ton of rice from Vietnam.

I bet you will buy more because your actual rice stocks are sinking to dangerously low level. otherwise millions of your indo comrades, hungry and desperate, will go on the street and protest against the government. social unrests could repeat as seen in the past. indo mobs could attack rich chinese ethnics.

indo inflation rate could reach as high as 82 percent in September of 1998.

but anyway, our farmers make good profits as the rice price soars thank to your demands.

Jokowi finally agrees to import rice from Thailand, Vietnam | The Jakarta Post


----------



## nufix

Viet said:


> you can continue posting silly comic pic, I don´t care. if you seek people of stupidity, you find it in your government, with people high of delusion. giving you an example, your government finally admits shortage of rice, agreeing buying one million ton of rice from Vietnam.
> 
> I bet you will buy more because your actual rice stocks are sinking to dangerously low level. otherwise millions of your indo comrades, hungry and desperate, will go on the street and protest against the government. social unrests could repeat *as seen in the past.* indo mobs could attack *rich chinese ethnics.*
> 
> indo inflation rate could reach as high as 82 percent in September of 1998.
> 
> but anyway, our farmers make *good profits as the rice price soars* thank to your demands.
> 
> Jokowi finally agrees to import rice from Thailand, Vietnam | The Jakarta Post




Indonesia imports rice from Thailand and Vietnam to keep the prices low, idiot. Anyway, social unrest in the period of 1997 and 1998 was not directly influenced by the shortage of rice stock, I could lecture you why, but Vietnamese arent good listeners so I'll pass. 

By the way, I find it funny tho', why are you defending poachers? I don't see Thais or Pinoys finding a hard time to admit that they failed to keep their fishermen from breaching other country's territory and finally agree to combat illegal fishing ALONG with Indonesian government. Pinoys and Thais are ethnically and historically closer to Indonesia than any Vietnamese, but blood ties do not come into play in this case. Even if you claimed that their forefathers came from Borneo, what makes it right to breach Indonesia's territory? Many viets are ethnically Chinese, does that give China the right to breach your territory?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> Indonesia imports rice from Thailand and Vietnam to keep the prices low, idiot. Anyway, social unrest in the period of 1997 and 1998 was not directly influenced by the shortage of rice stock, I could lecture you why, but Vietnamese arent good listeners so I'll pass.
> 
> By the way, I find it funny tho', why are you defending poachers? I don't see Thais or Pinoys finding a hard time to admit that they failed to keep their fishermen from breaching other country's territory and finally agree to combat illegal fishing ALONG with Indonesian government. Pinoys and Thais are ethnically and historically closer to Indonesia than any Vietnamese, but blood ties do not come into play in this case. Even if you claimed that their forefathers came from Borneo, what makes it right to breach Indonesia's territory? Many viets are ethnically Chinese, does that give China the right to breach your territory?



it's hard to argue with him, since he is an idiot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> it's hard to argue with him, since he is an idiot



No, he is not an idiot. 

He is a whole new level below idiocy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

In the end nothing can be done to oppose what Indonesia want. And no country in ASEAN circle have the will power to oppose Indonesia decision on combating illegal fishing activities, and on many other issue, even when our action are heavily affecting their people or their economy.

This is because our concern and action are legit, and we have the necessary power to backup our action.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

pr1v4t33r said:


> In the end nothing can be done to oppose what Indonesia want. And no country in ASEAN circle have the will power to oppose Indonesia decision on combating illegal fishing activities, and on many other issue, even when our action are heavily affecting their people or their economy.
> 
> This is because our concern and action are legit, and we have the necessary power to backup our action.



b..but... we would not g..g..get Vcong supports in TPP... Vcong is da richy bling bling supapowwah


----------



## Viet

nufix said:


> b..but... we would not g..g..get Vcong supports in TPP... Vcong is da richy bling bling supapowwah


correct. I place my bet: you will never get consent and support of Vietnam for TPP. as founding member, we have a veto power. so even if all other 11 members support your membership, you will fail. I pity you.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Viet said:


> correct. I place my bet: you will never get consent and support of Vietnam for TPP. as founding member, we have a veto power. so even if all other 11 members support your membership, you will fail. I pity you.



What veto power? what rejection to support? When we want to buy rice from VN, your government gladly facilitate our needs. Your view don't represent what VN government thinking. Most of the time, the opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Viet said:


> correct. I place my bet: you will never get consent and support of Vietnam for TPP. as founding member, we have a veto power. so even if all other 11 members support your membership, you will fail. I pity you.



who are you? PM Than Dung?

who are *we* by the way? you overseas Vietnamese doesn't have place in Vietnam current government, accept that


----------



## dichoi

I think Indonesia friends could do something to stop burning forest in future.

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Nike

dichoi said:


> I think Indonesia friends could do something to stop burning forest in future.
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxISEhUUExQUFBQUFRQUGBQUFRQUFxUUFxQXFxQVFBUYHCggGBolHBQUITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OFxAQFywcHBwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLiwsLDQsNCssLP/AABEIALcBEwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAACAwEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAADBAACBQEGB//EADMQAAEEAQMCAwgBBAIDAAAAAAEAAgMRIQQxQRJRBWGREyJxgaGxwfAUUtHh8TJiBhVC/8QAGgEAAwEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAwQFBv/EACURAQEBAQADAAIBAwUAAAAAAAABEQIDEiEEMUHR8PETIlFhcf/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A9kCiByXBVwUjMtcrhyXaVfqQBw5dtADlfqQFrXLVSVy0AS1wqtrtpB210KlqAoNdS1S1LQF7UtUtAm1TW7oIwSqOKp7SxY5XGkoC7FZ1BWagzFMASuSUpTMhSUz1OnA3IRC65yXlelprPcgPK4XITnJaFyxRi4CaVo2oAraVwVQNVgEgiBM2ke6S80yYIylBJVtQ/KjMoBdzVEz7NcRoe2aUQFJe3I+KuzVYyFrlRp5pViUCF5O+PJEtI1wVa0IOVmutAX6lLXAFEjd6l0OQ7XQUATqU6krNMFWOak8LTZK51JN8yG2eyj1GtB0oCz/E5G3R5/bXJ56ysvVzFxvkLTnln109DpowGtA4AViSq6N3uC96Ckr1nWkWMqXlnQJJEB7lJrySJR71d5SznKTdc5LFytI5Cag3d1CFbpVbykBIo0zDGqQtTTEyBfHS5SYIQy1AKTGkg9y0ZgkJo0Ao4ZVmsUe1BcSmRkAKILSaUU4rf+no4pCDaafVX5pZrUa/wunGJzTS3go4SEZI2TLXFK8nKMEGI0VA5RrUSC0xZ4VuFVpREsMuWEn4IMgIJv8AQnXcpSRpKZF3Pyp1FFZEFH9KAFurxMDVA0LoYjSSdpIoBLaHRgku4HHnyn4xW6vCBXbn1RoxaN1YVXG1yXyQWNPdRlVob2WhPamnJcqaqF3hLvamXpeUqVFZAuRhdkKF7VIGbQyzNoRmCO2YUmQsT0bqSgkR4nJGOSqEq7SulqZEZ5KSj5E/qGpN7E8LSrgqUESQJeTbCBrpkCiSc4riBtezYEYBI/yAFcai10Mj/WFb2oWRLM7hDi1TnbhAbYlCIyULJbIi+0PCMGtMyq/tr2QNNAXCym4tLSDDZZ32VJJM7p8RobtMEgzJHnhDa5xWsIAd0KTStGQgM58brFfREGnf3K0GgI7WoDLZGRvaMXWKAWhJGCEFkNIBJmnefJdk07hym3NI5XOkpaMJshPdSZnmmZWhLyC1FxRCYpR5TWpasyaWlni1JnUkpZwq6qclJgHfKqQrTjJEZkyVAoLptKnGhDJafgWRpXLV05U04caFZ7kIOXSmQEyQkkWhO3Cx3PzSqJqSOST5CiySUUtK/sgOZUSxmKiQepkgdaFNbN1psf1BZ/iGic6s4XWyJTasnAQ4pSDdqaiAsxwo2Pq4Rg1q6Z5NA2L5W3pdMN7tZPhjDixleghZhTThllVSIClmq7VCh7VHLhdSr7RAQ2cBHZpCdz8l3TikfrRaMI6jTlud1V5oea0HOtAkaESlhBmq9UT2tpfVCjjdAZq0UQ3JJWUB2uG1pTV6wHfssOfVAOFGzn5KcPW9PrgNzSQd4nZICw5dUXX+4VtIaNosNqzam+VlSPJKcfCSR2XHacKDKRRgnKvI0AJgABKy5KVVI50Aqh7Iq4I7SOLQBOxEhLRRUUzK/pxe+VnevuNpx/ttp5j8KrpEt14QHzK2I+pnxSx3voos0yTMmVUTXNVMAkP5N2j6wXm1nudXOT/pAxdyiX6wonge60upoBOCzshQaAgAnZOsAaKHK6bWOFfY9Vg0gt0lEDstDozfdQSC0aMH0sYGSnGS2lcdNpaKUqKpqGWirNmBWcZwdyhOn6fmjBrXLicBG08RG6T8H6nW5+O3w7o8pon3ibSM4/UAITtQsibU1jlKP1pAsonJa3f5aWl1gq7WE7XflLTTYyVc4K9NDVa7rODSWkmDWnOf8pH2mEWDQlw6nHA2HdO8wtK6mbO9+Sz5CVu6rRMDb2IWUzT9TgBs4+iPg+h6CEvdQ9VsSaPoIIPbdaGm07WDFX8FSdwO6573ta+vwKXZJul4RppwcJGWQXhTikleuNC4G2rAJUT6q4JrSxcoLWZpNR4wlb/C5M+uyJV1kpxyVlwVMh9dWqvlSsuopXlckZyqiHZ58YWcZCSryvKWc+lcTTE0+K+qy3vs/DCYcbFnskgTzXPzpJSwPmPQqKvth3+tKJFj69LICK5We+ajlLy6wkW3j5LL1nioANmiOLXRGVbw1eDt5X2G/wCUpLOAb3OPqvK6j/yD3aF3Th8zyl/5b3Ajrq6PfaqSvWDNeok8ZIxnfdaEE1+8eATvQ+a8TL1NFNeXFtAm/dJ5o1eFWPWSOLWl7i3sTgJT79irPW5Xp5tY4EOuwdq7WtjTaQyMa97jmjTRsO5XiTqXmh2oCvJbmi8ZcyPpu9vlvhVJU2x6d+pEbaGx7oP8kuIAdgjcUvL6nWvfuUJj3DayTt++qr0L2ege89R968Jd7XOVdC0uHvX+9lqwRC6FIzC3SEWmJsV2opSbSydXSbXpBI1v5XJdXFvR9E/bBjAg0JJGDvm1smLHTSrB4hFeT057E/ZMu8V07Mgl184+ynrqnIXj8O6gesnFVSXl0rbFf/Kmo/8AI2usAHsEOCUuNn0Wd9lzDFpbUxE7I10oZVn+lsaZhGVIW4vutGZthIOaGhPRkQNXbooAdZRnuwo6VLn6WaVZj0FpUKQt0z1oE2VQSlUleggJJUnPqAFzVy5Wa+TurkTa7LqLKA96pJvlB2NJkLYJ/cIbnnOKHrY7KjnJd7jkDcqcVKYa/wAvWlEt7VcSw/Z6fWeJODf+VDNUN15yV7jvZvzu/mjauZ3O3wqksJrFfZaWsxYnUOSb9O6d0xxn/aUiloJmKeyLP0CcDQa4AbBL0LXemyAOc3as+CnV3Ws5TaJC/JNb/bn1TcEYCLFoTQoJ3TeHOJBo0tJ8Sto9KXJ5vh9fELY0OiAGyKdNTspXoYV0sOw8t+EWSINzymmQAcrP1khzSnTwCTULPl1mTfCo+3c1+Fn6qMC/eKqFVtX4gEo7xAH/ACqCEHcqk0AO3CAb/n1hoB/vyt3SdXSC52Tn9CwdFFGzJNlNjVEqLNNtyzhCMwpZw1WEQyDf6LGzGsuizak+qE5hcqiTrKMBWynQB00EJ0iYnGFml2UlHGPRm5WaJKR4plJmHYSc8yvqZlm6qZVCocz8lZcsjspl8qUnHx+X5VJwN0h5UMnOb+SoVXfywgYvI+0GUqpXHJhzpUXAxcS0HNXIXv5DcDB45QZPd2+nHxXGyUEJzlp6p021t5HP3Wv4Z4LI4dRpreSaWJp3kVS0v5z3UHEkb0NhjfCfrha3fDYImuqw6zQ/QtePw2Pq6jR7BeSbq2sFtFHv58/daHh/ibnOaCR8ytNS9UyCgndGz0CDBqmFvCI/VNa2gp0z8U4Cmo1CxzrW7pefXfP8I9S1pSa7BF8Ws2fUs/q4tY2tkKzXOI5VYNakmrykpHEoQlTEM4A2yqICRhVA0p9wtUKQLMaRyrhxGVUyDKrHNSVOGmPVpJr+KSklFIftlnYqNbTSLQa61had3dbEWwWXUXBJqpZMpymtZMcrMLipih3FWY5KOeuCdGAbXzUFluntG1corKz2uKc+BZ76VWknC4YXO+GyY0jC0kbkfX5rPydyRt4fFeu5LFGxNAJccD6+SUL84BrO6b1spdeABj1STAl49zafnz29ZPkWZHZ+P+sKvsRVk/JFhdkVk8cK4vtnPkRjH3IVezHFI4sYXUX2TuNlEvZXqRidaqY7K500SOxI9EUjOF2bscyXSs2SgfMV9f8ACG9/yS5u6+yNB2OXqd5b1/f0W54ZK0btGK3H0Xm9PJ0nb7J5mqB/q+bgR6BoSlGPTa3xIADowTuBx2Wb/wCxf/V9VnvkJ7BUBV6WNvw/XOvOc3dbFM6zU5sVZyR5+Sw4nH4JgknnKf0fDMurJ39EP2mNkq5/dGc/3RzaNGLV/pHjyUoyRMR2gHXSUEDqJRDFY/K5EUrRC0sR7Y2tQaYgX/ZMzP8Adq+b8vkFVzgBjPx/so9qvIVLF0R0ie1qzi/suxOJ3SukNC1MNmOUCjVhLu1dFZXauGJ5Ck3vCpPPaVllU4scvQy9KSzoLtZQqh8eVVl/gpZ/I2okNVvfqhQyAHKo3VCvSj2yqkdWyz/X7b+suet1ow6uxVD4cV381oxNcADt573XbzysfR0DWLOB/labTn4Z+HdcXnk349b8Ln59J6qOxYGduec3SzmhzbsVXB75XrpYeiMOa2/d3DvZkGiQWnvv60lfHpo5RE8M6XuBa/8A7PBvIAq+kjbyT8Pm2Znxzfm+D163XmoJb3rPyoHnHxTrXVVD3qN8kdVYHfcpZrW7EY77Eb1Xlg+iI+bp3o54xg8/UehXTf280ywiskk+VAfAfZcS7JjWxUQNZjHeaMZwPX9CXbgfvC4Tf+V2MBHTXk8rjaCkcYv5bqxsJgeP4cb7/BHrtXplKh9DHkmo57OfsiEZZHhXLArBxrFIQdnJVkNEzsry48lSOQKSv+aegJ9K4nNboZPkoSkBWTfO1oM1GFkjyR2FMmh/IvFqrpCRjCTtHZaAjiV1ryFyR1Kgapqh2SHgC+6bj1Ib/wAj8eVncFKyElTYGvqvE2FpAwsOSeypIlHFTkitMSToJeSh9SreUsOLOcl3lGmFJd5RL8FiocmmTGqH0SBRYnqO5sa+HrK0Tp7Fj98k54cOr3c2efPsl45bOxo8jYHi09ppiSA89I3to77Lg8nVzHteDjmde0b3h72tLWyOo0CLANG8YONwp4z4XC89UBPW15D4wQMgA+5i3HbHCPBo4OjqPUC4gmnABoAJLgfwVbwiZjJHPaepjibacOGG+8LoF2T2/wCK83jv1t65v9HX+Vz/AKk5ln+HlvGtE6AgOaQLI6nNcA4UDj1o1ebWfO/3W+RI+t/kr2Hj80YLh1Ejq6i0uIa8uHSC9pNEgt3AB3u9z4uVwquxJyaJA/0vV8PV65lr57z8TnuyD9Q/qry6j/ddQjCd/cyAc3dEWPuotdjPSbgAoyIOxfwUUXawX6Ob9F0s7Zs1nuoogOUmNG27P7vn8KKIhDyP/cofXnsPyoonoGj5OysW3m84/fsoomFQ3NX38viu9TeLPxwooiBeGrRQCVFE0iCPhEZSiiRqPflc6sqKKaqOyaihjlJulNE9yoomQHWPwqxw9Siijq4vmfVdZF07ZrGUq1yiiz5tvP1p5eZOvhtjbv8A6i/kldUea3UUSv7hy7z0Tepaiiqs40PDJyAcdTR/yHas3v8AtLbjgY9ltBAoEEm+2D6FRRcH5Py7Htfg29c+t/4eh8OitrqP9LazVuqj6uHomfEBG0NIsPBkIaQKd7xDgSNnCwQdlFF5nM3yWf3+nZ5bfWf+PG+MhrpnBgLLo049RHuirIAB3tZj3MB6TZ48v79lFF7Pjn8PnvJd6oU2pzxsO/YKKKK8Y6//2Q==



meh, off topic and troll bait


----------



## dichoi

madokafc said:


> meh, off topic and troll bait



on topic bro, Indonesian friends would like to burn something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

dichoi said:


> on topic bro, Indonesian friends would like to burn something.



well, maybe the future Vietnam will be burned by our armed forces


----------



## dichoi

ha ha. US air force is ran away.

But indonesia people is suffered first this smog, madam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

dichoi said:


> on topic bro, Indonesian friends would like to burn something.



 take it easy my VN friend, we are giving our best effort and pull no punches on solving not only today forest burning and haze issue, but also the root cause of this annual problem.

But please open a new topic if you want to discuss more... we want to keep this topic clean, and informative...


----------



## nufix

Lol typical Vietcong, when they ran out of argument, they bring up something else. You guys reminded me of my ex gf 


Viet said:


> correct. I place my bet: you will never get consent and support of Vietnam for TPP. as founding member, we have a veto power. so even if all other 11 members support your membership, you will fail. I pity you.



of all my posts, you chose the satire one to reply to? it really shows your quality wkwkwk



dichoi said:


> I think Indonesia friends could do something to stop burning forest in future.
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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



What can I say? we are fire nation after all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Australia to pass on IORA chair to Indonesia





Australian Foreign Minister Julie Bishop will hand on the chair of the Indian Ocean Rim Association (IORA) to Indonesia at a meeting in West Sumatra. IORA consists of 20 coastal states bordering the Indian Ocean and has been chaired by Australia since 2013. Trade, maritime safety and fisheries management are expected to be on the agenda of Friday's meeting.

readmore: _Australia to pass on IORA chair to Indonesia - BBC News_



Another regional forum finding its voice





Countries belonging to the Indian Ocean Rim Association (IORA) pledged on Friday to strengthen ties and boost trade, investment and maritime security across the region.....

.....IORA members agreed to strengthen maritime and economic cooperation, combat piracy and illegal fishing, and to generally promote the interests of those living around the world's third largest ocean.

.....The Padang Communique welcomed Somalia and Germany as the 21st member and 7th dialogue partner respectively since IORA's establishment in early 1997.

..... IORA countries surround the Indian Ocean and include Australia, India, Indonesia and South Africa. Their combined populations exceed two billion people, and their economies are among the world's fastest growing.

readmore: _Indian Ocean Rim Association: Another regional forum finding its voice- Nikkei Asian Review_


----------



## dichoi

nufix said:


> What can I say? we are fire nation after all



You are fire nation, bravo, but pls don't set fire your forest my friend. This is environment matter, I think you know that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

dichoi said:


> I think Indonesia friends could do something to stop burning forest in future.
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxISEhUUExQUFBQUFRQUGBQUFRQUFxUUFxQXFxQVFBUYHCggGBolHBQUITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OFxAQFywcHBwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLiwsLDQsNCssLP/AABEIALcBEwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAACAwEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAADBAACBQEGB//EADMQAAEEAQMCAwgBBAIDAAAAAAEAAgMRIQQxQRJRBWGREyJxgaGxwfAUUtHh8TJiBhVC/8QAGgEAAwEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAwQFBv/EACURAQEBAQADAAIBAwUAAAAAAAABEQIDEiEEMUHR8PETIlFhcf/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A9kCiByXBVwUjMtcrhyXaVfqQBw5dtADlfqQFrXLVSVy0AS1wqtrtpB210KlqAoNdS1S1LQF7UtUtAm1TW7oIwSqOKp7SxY5XGkoC7FZ1BWagzFMASuSUpTMhSUz1OnA3IRC65yXlelprPcgPK4XITnJaFyxRi4CaVo2oAraVwVQNVgEgiBM2ke6S80yYIylBJVtQ/KjMoBdzVEz7NcRoe2aUQFJe3I+KuzVYyFrlRp5pViUCF5O+PJEtI1wVa0IOVmutAX6lLXAFEjd6l0OQ7XQUATqU6krNMFWOak8LTZK51JN8yG2eyj1GtB0oCz/E5G3R5/bXJ56ysvVzFxvkLTnln109DpowGtA4AViSq6N3uC96Ckr1nWkWMqXlnQJJEB7lJrySJR71d5SznKTdc5LFytI5Cag3d1CFbpVbykBIo0zDGqQtTTEyBfHS5SYIQy1AKTGkg9y0ZgkJo0Ao4ZVmsUe1BcSmRkAKILSaUU4rf+no4pCDaafVX5pZrUa/wunGJzTS3go4SEZI2TLXFK8nKMEGI0VA5RrUSC0xZ4VuFVpREsMuWEn4IMgIJv8AQnXcpSRpKZF3Pyp1FFZEFH9KAFurxMDVA0LoYjSSdpIoBLaHRgku4HHnyn4xW6vCBXbn1RoxaN1YVXG1yXyQWNPdRlVob2WhPamnJcqaqF3hLvamXpeUqVFZAuRhdkKF7VIGbQyzNoRmCO2YUmQsT0bqSgkR4nJGOSqEq7SulqZEZ5KSj5E/qGpN7E8LSrgqUESQJeTbCBrpkCiSc4riBtezYEYBI/yAFcai10Mj/WFb2oWRLM7hDi1TnbhAbYlCIyULJbIi+0PCMGtMyq/tr2QNNAXCym4tLSDDZZ32VJJM7p8RobtMEgzJHnhDa5xWsIAd0KTStGQgM58brFfREGnf3K0GgI7WoDLZGRvaMXWKAWhJGCEFkNIBJmnefJdk07hym3NI5XOkpaMJshPdSZnmmZWhLyC1FxRCYpR5TWpasyaWlni1JnUkpZwq6qclJgHfKqQrTjJEZkyVAoLptKnGhDJafgWRpXLV05U04caFZ7kIOXSmQEyQkkWhO3Cx3PzSqJqSOST5CiySUUtK/sgOZUSxmKiQepkgdaFNbN1psf1BZ/iGic6s4XWyJTasnAQ4pSDdqaiAsxwo2Pq4Rg1q6Z5NA2L5W3pdMN7tZPhjDixleghZhTThllVSIClmq7VCh7VHLhdSr7RAQ2cBHZpCdz8l3TikfrRaMI6jTlud1V5oea0HOtAkaESlhBmq9UT2tpfVCjjdAZq0UQ3JJWUB2uG1pTV6wHfssOfVAOFGzn5KcPW9PrgNzSQd4nZICw5dUXX+4VtIaNosNqzam+VlSPJKcfCSR2XHacKDKRRgnKvI0AJgABKy5KVVI50Aqh7Iq4I7SOLQBOxEhLRRUUzK/pxe+VnevuNpx/ttp5j8KrpEt14QHzK2I+pnxSx3voos0yTMmVUTXNVMAkP5N2j6wXm1nudXOT/pAxdyiX6wonge60upoBOCzshQaAgAnZOsAaKHK6bWOFfY9Vg0gt0lEDstDozfdQSC0aMH0sYGSnGS2lcdNpaKUqKpqGWirNmBWcZwdyhOn6fmjBrXLicBG08RG6T8H6nW5+O3w7o8pon3ibSM4/UAITtQsibU1jlKP1pAsonJa3f5aWl1gq7WE7XflLTTYyVc4K9NDVa7rODSWkmDWnOf8pH2mEWDQlw6nHA2HdO8wtK6mbO9+Sz5CVu6rRMDb2IWUzT9TgBs4+iPg+h6CEvdQ9VsSaPoIIPbdaGm07WDFX8FSdwO6573ta+vwKXZJul4RppwcJGWQXhTikleuNC4G2rAJUT6q4JrSxcoLWZpNR4wlb/C5M+uyJV1kpxyVlwVMh9dWqvlSsuopXlckZyqiHZ58YWcZCSryvKWc+lcTTE0+K+qy3vs/DCYcbFnskgTzXPzpJSwPmPQqKvth3+tKJFj69LICK5We+ajlLy6wkW3j5LL1nioANmiOLXRGVbw1eDt5X2G/wCUpLOAb3OPqvK6j/yD3aF3Th8zyl/5b3Ajrq6PfaqSvWDNeok8ZIxnfdaEE1+8eATvQ+a8TL1NFNeXFtAm/dJ5o1eFWPWSOLWl7i3sTgJT79irPW5Xp5tY4EOuwdq7WtjTaQyMa97jmjTRsO5XiTqXmh2oCvJbmi8ZcyPpu9vlvhVJU2x6d+pEbaGx7oP8kuIAdgjcUvL6nWvfuUJj3DayTt++qr0L2ege89R968Jd7XOVdC0uHvX+9lqwRC6FIzC3SEWmJsV2opSbSydXSbXpBI1v5XJdXFvR9E/bBjAg0JJGDvm1smLHTSrB4hFeT057E/ZMu8V07Mgl184+ynrqnIXj8O6gesnFVSXl0rbFf/Kmo/8AI2usAHsEOCUuNn0Wd9lzDFpbUxE7I10oZVn+lsaZhGVIW4vutGZthIOaGhPRkQNXbooAdZRnuwo6VLn6WaVZj0FpUKQt0z1oE2VQSlUleggJJUnPqAFzVy5Wa+TurkTa7LqLKA96pJvlB2NJkLYJ/cIbnnOKHrY7KjnJd7jkDcqcVKYa/wAvWlEt7VcSw/Z6fWeJODf+VDNUN15yV7jvZvzu/mjauZ3O3wqksJrFfZaWsxYnUOSb9O6d0xxn/aUiloJmKeyLP0CcDQa4AbBL0LXemyAOc3as+CnV3Ws5TaJC/JNb/bn1TcEYCLFoTQoJ3TeHOJBo0tJ8Sto9KXJ5vh9fELY0OiAGyKdNTspXoYV0sOw8t+EWSINzymmQAcrP1khzSnTwCTULPl1mTfCo+3c1+Fn6qMC/eKqFVtX4gEo7xAH/ACqCEHcqk0AO3CAb/n1hoB/vyt3SdXSC52Tn9CwdFFGzJNlNjVEqLNNtyzhCMwpZw1WEQyDf6LGzGsuizak+qE5hcqiTrKMBWynQB00EJ0iYnGFml2UlHGPRm5WaJKR4plJmHYSc8yvqZlm6qZVCocz8lZcsjspl8qUnHx+X5VJwN0h5UMnOb+SoVXfywgYvI+0GUqpXHJhzpUXAxcS0HNXIXv5DcDB45QZPd2+nHxXGyUEJzlp6p021t5HP3Wv4Z4LI4dRpreSaWJp3kVS0v5z3UHEkb0NhjfCfrha3fDYImuqw6zQ/QtePw2Pq6jR7BeSbq2sFtFHv58/daHh/ibnOaCR8ytNS9UyCgndGz0CDBqmFvCI/VNa2gp0z8U4Cmo1CxzrW7pefXfP8I9S1pSa7BF8Ws2fUs/q4tY2tkKzXOI5VYNakmrykpHEoQlTEM4A2yqICRhVA0p9wtUKQLMaRyrhxGVUyDKrHNSVOGmPVpJr+KSklFIftlnYqNbTSLQa61had3dbEWwWXUXBJqpZMpymtZMcrMLipih3FWY5KOeuCdGAbXzUFluntG1corKz2uKc+BZ76VWknC4YXO+GyY0jC0kbkfX5rPydyRt4fFeu5LFGxNAJccD6+SUL84BrO6b1spdeABj1STAl49zafnz29ZPkWZHZ+P+sKvsRVk/JFhdkVk8cK4vtnPkRjH3IVezHFI4sYXUX2TuNlEvZXqRidaqY7K500SOxI9EUjOF2bscyXSs2SgfMV9f8ACG9/yS5u6+yNB2OXqd5b1/f0W54ZK0btGK3H0Xm9PJ0nb7J5mqB/q+bgR6BoSlGPTa3xIADowTuBx2Wb/wCxf/V9VnvkJ7BUBV6WNvw/XOvOc3dbFM6zU5sVZyR5+Sw4nH4JgknnKf0fDMurJ39EP2mNkq5/dGc/3RzaNGLV/pHjyUoyRMR2gHXSUEDqJRDFY/K5EUrRC0sR7Y2tQaYgX/ZMzP8Adq+b8vkFVzgBjPx/so9qvIVLF0R0ie1qzi/suxOJ3SukNC1MNmOUCjVhLu1dFZXauGJ5Ck3vCpPPaVllU4scvQy9KSzoLtZQqh8eVVl/gpZ/I2okNVvfqhQyAHKo3VCvSj2yqkdWyz/X7b+suet1ow6uxVD4cV381oxNcADt573XbzysfR0DWLOB/labTn4Z+HdcXnk349b8Ln59J6qOxYGduec3SzmhzbsVXB75XrpYeiMOa2/d3DvZkGiQWnvv60lfHpo5RE8M6XuBa/8A7PBvIAq+kjbyT8Pm2Znxzfm+D163XmoJb3rPyoHnHxTrXVVD3qN8kdVYHfcpZrW7EY77Eb1Xlg+iI+bp3o54xg8/UehXTf280ywiskk+VAfAfZcS7JjWxUQNZjHeaMZwPX9CXbgfvC4Tf+V2MBHTXk8rjaCkcYv5bqxsJgeP4cb7/BHrtXplKh9DHkmo57OfsiEZZHhXLArBxrFIQdnJVkNEzsry48lSOQKSv+aegJ9K4nNboZPkoSkBWTfO1oM1GFkjyR2FMmh/IvFqrpCRjCTtHZaAjiV1ryFyR1Kgapqh2SHgC+6bj1Ib/wAj8eVncFKyElTYGvqvE2FpAwsOSeypIlHFTkitMSToJeSh9SreUsOLOcl3lGmFJd5RL8FiocmmTGqH0SBRYnqO5sa+HrK0Tp7Fj98k54cOr3c2efPsl45bOxo8jYHi09ppiSA89I3to77Lg8nVzHteDjmde0b3h72tLWyOo0CLANG8YONwp4z4XC89UBPW15D4wQMgA+5i3HbHCPBo4OjqPUC4gmnABoAJLgfwVbwiZjJHPaepjibacOGG+8LoF2T2/wCK83jv1t65v9HX+Vz/AKk5ln+HlvGtE6AgOaQLI6nNcA4UDj1o1ebWfO/3W+RI+t/kr2Hj80YLh1Ejq6i0uIa8uHSC9pNEgt3AB3u9z4uVwquxJyaJA/0vV8PV65lr57z8TnuyD9Q/qry6j/ddQjCd/cyAc3dEWPuotdjPSbgAoyIOxfwUUXawX6Ob9F0s7Zs1nuoogOUmNG27P7vn8KKIhDyP/cofXnsPyoonoGj5OysW3m84/fsoomFQ3NX38viu9TeLPxwooiBeGrRQCVFE0iCPhEZSiiRqPflc6sqKKaqOyaihjlJulNE9yoomQHWPwqxw9Siijq4vmfVdZF07ZrGUq1yiiz5tvP1p5eZOvhtjbv8A6i/kldUea3UUSv7hy7z0Tepaiiqs40PDJyAcdTR/yHas3v8AtLbjgY9ltBAoEEm+2D6FRRcH5Py7Htfg29c+t/4eh8OitrqP9LazVuqj6uHomfEBG0NIsPBkIaQKd7xDgSNnCwQdlFF5nM3yWf3+nZ5bfWf+PG+MhrpnBgLLo049RHuirIAB3tZj3MB6TZ48v79lFF7Pjn8PnvJd6oU2pzxsO/YKKKK8Y6//2Q==



I wish you guys would do something against your communist regime too.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Navy Seized 2 Illegal Foreign Fishing Vessels on Sulawesi Sea (21/10/2015)














_Jatim | Kapal Perang Tangkap 2 Kapal Ikan Filipina di ZEE_
_TEMBAK: TNI AL Tangkap Dua Kapal Pencuri Ikan Asal Filipina - JPNN.com_


----------



## dichoi

Reashot Xigwin said:


> I wish you guys would do something against your communist regime too.



Maoists in Indonesia are dangerous for Indonesia nation, they are hidden themselves now. Do it first in Indonesia, pls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

madokafc said:


> well, maybe the future Vietnam will be burned by our armed forces


hmm...I don´t believe you are naive enough to challenge Vietnam, with army hardened in combats, proved in wars, one of the most powerful armies in the region, just behind China and Japan, and ...in the near future, nuclear armed weaponry.

I suggest you to stop your open hostility toward Vietnam.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Viet said:


> hmm...I don´t believe you are naive enough to challenge Vietnam, with army hardened in combats, proved in wars, one of the most powerful armies in the region, just behind China and Japan, and ...in the near future, nuclear armed weaponry.
> 
> I suggest you to stop your open hostility toward Vietnam.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Authority Seized Illegal Foreign Fishing Vessel from Malaysia on Karang Unarang Water, Tarakan, North Kalimantan (24/10/2015).









_Lagi, Polisi Tangkap Kapal Ikan Malaysia_
_Lagi, Ditpolair Amankan Kapal Trawl Malaysia - Tribun Kaltim_


----------



## nufix

Viet said:


> hmm...I don´t believe you are naive enough to challenge Vietnam, with army hardened in combats, proved in wars, one of the most powerful armies in the region, just behind China and Japan, and ...in the near future, nuclear armed weaponry.
> 
> I suggest you to stop your open hostility toward Vietnam.



Hardened in combat? The last combats your military men met were 2 to 3 decades ago, probably none of the new cadets have seen enemy firing back at them.

Proven in wars, yap wars mostly done defending your own turf inside your own turf.

Most powerful? just behind China and Japan? quantitatively or qualitatively? You forget South Korea, North Korea, etc, they laugh at you quantitatively and qualitatively.

nuclear armed? sorry to ruin your dream, but nuclear reactor intended for civil purpose such as electricity will not be able to produce such weapon. Besides, unless Vietnam wants to be NK, your country's budgetary will not be able to cope with the cost of maintaining and producing such weaponry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## prima99

Viet said:


> hmm...I don´t believe you are naive enough to challenge Vietnam, with army hardened in combats, proved in wars, one of the most powerful armies in the region, just behind China and Japan, and ...in the near future, nuclear armed weaponry.
> 
> I suggest you to stop your open hostility toward Vietnam.





TNI FTW! Indonesian forces sweep gold medals at shooting competition in Australia | Page 5


----------



## Nike

Viet said:


> hmm...I don´t believe you are naive enough to challenge Vietnam, with army hardened in combats, proved in wars, one of the most powerful armies in the region, just behind China and Japan, and ...in the near future, nuclear armed weaponry.
> 
> I suggest you to stop your open hostility toward Vietnam.



as long as we can bring destruction to your country like what US of A do and Chinese did, that's will be ours victory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Oi! Just leave Viet alone. Don't you know its not nice to pick on the mentally infirm.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

things heated up quickly... calm down folks


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

prima99 said:


> TNI FTW! Indonesian forces sweep gold medals at shooting competition in Australia | Page 5



So even the Philippines have better trained military than Vietnam

They were right..Calling them Viet Cong is indeed an insult.......to the Viet Cong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## pr1v4t33r

The 'Global Maritime Fulcrum' and the US-Indonesia Partnership
_The US should use Jokowi’s signature foreign policy initiative to take ties to a new level. _






Indonesia: home to over 250 million people and the world’s third-largest democracy. At the geopolitical nexus of the Indian and Pacific Oceans, and with territory protruding into the South China Sea, this titan demands U.S. attention more than ever. President Joko Widodo’s October 25-28 state visit presents a prime opportunity to renew emphasis on the U.S.-Indonesia partnership. In particular, Widodo’s initiative to transform Indonesia into a “Global Maritime Fulcrum” (_Poros Maritim Dunia_) provides an ideal avenue for Washington to elevate the U.S.-Indonesia “comprehensive partnership” to a “comprehensive strategic partnership.” This terminology, as recently proposed by a leading American expert on contemporary Indonesia, would mirror the “comprehensive strategic partnership” between Indonesia and China, as well as indicate the strategic gravity of U.S.-Indonesia relations.

readmore: _The ‘Global Maritime Fulcrum’ and the US-Indonesia Partnership | The Diplomat_



FACT SHEET: U.S.-Indonesia Maritime Cooperation

On October 24, 2015, Indonesia and the United States signed a Memorandum of Understanding on Maritime Cooperation. This fact sheet provides further details on a number of key maritime initiatives between the United States and Indonesia.

*Protecting Coastal Communities and Fisheries:* The United States will provide substantial assistance to support conservation of marine biodiversity, sustainable fisheries management, and improved governance of marine resources at local, district, provincial, and national levels in Indonesia. Efforts will focus on the three provinces in eastern Indonesia with the highest marine biodiversity.
*Combatting Illegal, Unreported, and Unregulated Fishing:* The United States and Indonesia work closely to combat and deter illegal, unreported, and unregulated (IUU) fishing both in Indonesian and in the broader ASEAN region. The U.S. Agency for International Development, National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA), Department of Justice, and Department of Defense assist Indonesia through procurement of technologies, systems integration, and capacity building. This includes training related to implementation of the FAO Agreement on Port State Measures, fisheries enforcement, and information and intelligence analysis. Our collaboration also will support Indonesia’s capacity to comply with the new data requirements of the U.S. seafood traceability program, which is being developed to combat seafood fraud and IUU seafood in U.S. commerce.
*Expanding Marine Science & Technology Collaboration: *Under the U.S.-Indonesia Agreement on Science and Technology Collaboration, NOAA collaborates with Indonesia to conduct joint observation and research on marine ecosystems, including oceanographic and climate variability research. This will improve our understanding of the complex interactions between the ocean and atmosphere and our ability to predict long-term climate change and ecosystem responses. The United States and Indonesia will be able to: assist with forecasting drought and abnormal rain fall for Indonesia, understand how oceanographic phenomena within the Indian Ocean affect the United States, and understand ecological impacts of ocean acidification on coral reefs.
*Improving Security at Sea and Ports: *The U.S. Coast Guard and Department of State’s Export Control and Related Border Security Program conduct boarding officer training courses. The U.S. Coast Guard’s International Port Security Program also conducts capacity building for compliance with International Ship and Port Security (ISPS) standards. These efforts aim to detect and deter security threats in the maritime transport sector, especially for goods shipped between the United States and Indonesia.
*Promoting Environmentally-Sustainable Economic Growth: *The United States and Indonesia will explore and support trade and investment activities to further develop trade ties between the United States and Indonesia in the maritime sector. We will also explore the creation of public-private partnerships, organization of business roundtables, and promotion of trade shows to support the sustainable development of Indonesia’s fisheries and ports. Indonesia and the United States, including through collaboration with the private sector, will support the use of sustainable catch methods by seafood businesses operating in Indonesia.
*Assisting Victims of Forced Labor within the Seafood Industry and Encouraging Justice: *The United States contributes emergency victim assistance funds to support efforts by Indonesia and the International Organization for Migration (IOM) to rescue victims of forced labor within the fishing industry. The United States also encourages the Indonesian government to develop procedures to identify victims and refer them to care, as well as advocating for increased efforts to prosecute and convict recruitment agencies, brokers, and corrupt public officials involved in their exploitation.
*Assisting and Protecting Irregular Migrant Movements:* In response to the May-June 2015 maritime migrant crisis in the Bay of Bengal and Andaman Sea, the United States contributed emergency funds to IOM and the UN High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR) to meet the needs of vulnerable migrants in Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand, Burma, and Bangladesh by providing temporary shelter and non-food items, health and nutrition support, voluntary assisted returns, international protection, information sharing, and addressing root causes.

_FACT SHEET: U.S.-Indonesia Maritime Cooperation | whitehouse.gov_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Russia sails forth to ensure Indonesian maritime security
_By supplying high-octane naval hardware to Indonesia, Russia is not only gaining a strategic foothold in the Asia-Pacific, it is also contributing significantly towards the archipelago’s long-term security._






In May 2014, when Indonesian President Joko Widodo took office, he reiterated his call to transform Indonesia into a maritime nation and invoked the Sanskrit slogan – Jalesveva Jayamah or Victorious on the Sea.

“We’ve turned our back on the seas, oceans, straits and bays for far too long,” he said. “It is time for us to realise Jalesveva Jayamahe, a motto upheld by our ancestors in the past.”

Jokowi, as the President is popularly known as, said that to develop Indonesia into a great nation Indonesia must possess the heart of Cakrawarti Samudera, another Sanskrit term meaning Emperor of the Seas.

Jokowi was not being unduly nationalistic. Indonesia faces a complex strategic environment both internally and externally. The dominant theme in its immediate East Asian vicinity is the tangle of territorial disputes that poses a direct threat to regional stability. At the same time, maritime piracy in Indonesian waters has been a constant worry for decades. According to some estimates, the country annually loses up to $3 billion from illegal logging and $8 billion from illegal fishing. Clearly, if there’s any country that needs a strong navy, it is Indonesia.

readmore: _Russia sails forth to ensure Indonesian maritime security | Russia Beyond the Headlines_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia finds stranded Chinese ship in Riau 

The Indonesian authorities found a Chinese fishing ship stranded in the western waters of Tambelan Island of Riau Islands Province last Saturday. "We have found a stranded Chinese flagged fishing ship in Indonesian waters," the Maritime and Fishery Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said here on Tuesday.

The Indonesian Navy at the Tambelan post inspected the location after it received a report from a Tambelan fisherman on 24 October, 2015. The Navy inspected the area and found that the ship had stranded off the Mundaga Island. The officers found that the ship had a leak in its prow. The inspection team pulled the ship away from the coral to free the Chinese vessel. They also investigated the two crew members of the ship.

readmore: _Indonesia finds stranded Chinese ship in Riau - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

President Jokowi Sets Up Task Force to Fight Illegal Fishing

By taking into account that facts that violations and crimes in the fishery sector, particularly illegal fishing, are already at a very alarming level, President Joko ‘Jokowi’ Widodo on 19 October 2015 signed a presidential regulation number 115 of 2015 on Task Force on Illegal Fishing.

The task force, which is directly responsible to the President, is tasked to develop and implement the operations of law enforcement to fight illegal fishing by optimizing personnel and operational equipment owned by the Ministry of Maritime and Fisheries Affairs, the Indonesian Air Force, the Indonesian National Police, the Attorney General Office, the Maritime Security Board (Bakamla), the Upstream Oil and Gas Regulatory Special Task Force (SKK Migas), state-owned gas and oil company PT Pertamina, and related institutions.


Article 3 paragraph (2) of the task force also says that tasks of the task force as intended by the presidential regulation also includes fighting unreported fishing,

Meanwhile, the task force is authorized to:

a. Determine the targets of law enforcement to fight illegal fishing;

b. Coordinating in data and information collection needed as efforts to enforce the law with related institutions, and not limited to the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries, Ministry of Finance, Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Ministry of Transportation, Ministry of Transportation, the Indonesian Navy, the Indonesian National Police, the Financial Transaction Reports and Analysis Centre (PPATK), and the National Intelligence Agency (BIN).

c. Setting up and instructing elements of the task force to enforce the law to fight illegal fishing in regions determined by the task force; and

d. Giving command and doing control as intended by the presidential regulation yang include ships, planes, and other technologies from the Indonesian Air Force, the National Police, the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries, as well as Bakamla which are are under the task force.

Under this presidential regulation, the task force comprises:

a. Minister of Maritime and Fishery Affairs as the commander of the task force;
b. Deputy Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Navy as Chief Executive
c. Head of Bakamla as Deputy Chief Executive
d. Head of Security Maintenance Agency of the Indonesian National Police as the Deputy Chief Executive; and
e. Deputy Attorney General for General Criminal Affairs of the Indonesian Attorney General Office as Deputy Chief Executive

The presidential regulation also states that the task force shall set up a joint team led by an on-scene commander in the sea and implement the operation of law enforcement to fight illegal fishing based on the intelligence data.

“The joint team as intended by the presidential regulation is directly responsible to the commander of the task force,” according to Article 4 paragraph (3) of the presidential regulation.

In the meantime, to support the tasks of the task force, according to this presidential regulation, a task force secretariat may be established and it is tasked to carry out administrative and financial affairs of the task force. The secretariat is led by a secretariat head.

Organization of the task force secretariat as intended by Article (4) is decided by the commander of the task force.

In addition, commander of the task force may appoint special staffs and an expert team tasked to assist the tasks of the task force.

Article 5 of the presidential regulation states that in carrying out his/her tasks, commander of the task force shall receive directions from the Coordinating Minister of Political, Legal and Security Affairs, Coordinating Minister for the Economy, Coordinating Ministry for Human Development and Culture, Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs, Commander of the Indonesian National Defense Forces (TNI), Chief of the Indonesian National Police, and the Attorney General.

“The task force shall report every development of its operations to the President every 3 (three) months or anytime if necessary,” according to Article 7.

Meanwhile, the task force is evaluated by Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs, Coordinating Minister for the Economy, Coordinating Minister for Human Development and Culture, Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affair, Commander of the Indonesian National Defense Forces (TNI), Chief of the Indonesian National Police, and the Attorney General every 6 (six) months.

As for the funding of the task force, it is taken from the State Budget and/or or other legitimate and unbinding sources in accordance with the prevailing laws and regulations.

“This presidential regulation begins to take effect on the date it is promulgated,” according to article 10 of the presidential regulation, which was promulgated by the Minister of Justice and Human Rights Yasonna H. Laoly on 20 October 2015.

_President Jokowi Sets Up Task Force to Fight Illegal Fishing | Sekretariat Kabinet Republik Indonesia_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Stranded Chinese ship in Riau




_Garuda Militer: Kapal Penampung Ikan China Terdampar_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

Fish is not halal.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia sinks 106 foreign boats 

In her first year of leadership, Marine Affairs and Fisheries Minister (KKP) Susi Pudjiastuti has ordered the sinking of 106 foreign boats that were fishing illegally in Indonesian waters. Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said on Friday that the sinking of the illegal boats is proof that the government is serious about eradicating illegal fishing and boosting the country’s sea security.

readmore: _Indonesia sinks 106 foreign boats | The Jakarta Post_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VALKRYIE

Indonesians love to brag how they are the strongest in SEA especially in world shooting competition.

The sad part is some Indonesians and other countries like Malaysia, Singapore and Thailand claim Vietnam has a stronger military.


----------



## Nike

VALKRYIE said:


> Indonesians love to brag how they are the strongest in SEA especially in world shooting competition.
> 
> The sad part is some Indonesians and other countries like Malaysia, Singapore and Thailand claim Vietnam has a stronger military.



who are you ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

VALKRYIE said:


> Indonesians love to brag how they are the strongest in SEA especially in world shooting competition. The sad part is some Indonesians and other countries like Malaysia, Singapore and Thailand claim Vietnam has a stronger military.



But there's nothing to be sad about. People can claim this and that, why we bother. Our soldiers are professional and well trained, we proved this on AARM, AASAM, BISAM, where VN rank low among the ASEAN elite soldiers. Just accept it, VN armed forces are obsolete and old, so stop holding on the shadow of a past _'glories'_.

Furthermore, our soldiers can help safeguard our ocean effectively. While yours can only moan when CN sink VN vessels inside your own territory. What a joke.





_Victorious on the Sea_


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia sinks more than 100 foreign fishing boats*
Jumat, 30 Oktober 2015 19:51 WIB | 321 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - In a bid to demonstrate its commitment to fighting fish poaching, Indonesia has sunk 101 foreign fishing boats for conducting illegal operations in its maritime territory until October.

"As many as 101 boats have been sunk," Asep Burhanuddin, the director general of fishery resource monitoring of the Ministry of Fisheries and Marine Resources, stated here on Friday.

The boats include 34 Philippine-flagged boats, 33 Vietnamese, 21 Thai, and six Malaysian.

Of the sunk boats, one each was from Indonesia and China, while two were from Papua New Guinea.

"Tomorrow (Oct. 31), six more boats would be sunk, and all of them are from neighboring countries," he pointed out.

The People Coalition for Fishery Justice (Kiara) has urged President Joko Widodos government to not only entirely focus on the poaching problem but should prioritize improving the welfare of the coastal communities.

"President Widodo and his cabinet must not be fixated on eradicating IUU fishing," Kiaras secretary general, Abdul Hakim, remarked on Tuesday.

He said that eradicating fish poaching was only a small part of the states duties to improve the welfare of the coastal communities.

He said the most important aspect is to improve the welfare of the people by ensuring ease of mobility and affordable and quality staple items in coastal areas and isolated islands.

Hence, he emphasized that the government should, in the short term, focus on sea resource management, including fish and salt management, from the upstream to downstream areas.(*) 

Indonesia sinks more than 100 foreign fishing boats - ANTARA News


----------



## VALKRYIE

pr1v4t33r said:


> But there's nothing to be sad about. People can claim this and that, why we bother. Our soldiers are professional and well trained, we proved this on AARM, AASAM, BISAM, where VN rank low among the ASEAN elite soldiers.
> 
> Furthermore, our soldiers can help safeguard our ocean effectively. While yours can only moan when CN sink VN vessels inside your own territory. What a joke.



Why are you guys not blowing up poor Chinese fishermen boats. Scared or something





Small countries even beat Indonesia.


----------



## Nike

VALKRYIE said:


> Why are you guys not blowing up poor Chinese fishermen boats. Scared or something
> 
> 
> Small countries even beat Indonesia.




hell, where is your rethoric when we blowing up your fishing vessels without punity?

that's happen every day here 

Viet is been known here for talking big and without action

bunch of pussy and sissy girls


----------



## pr1v4t33r

VALKRYIE said:


> Why are you guys not blowing up poor Chinese fishermen boats. Scared or something. Small countries even beat Indonesia.



In a matter of fact, we did sink large CN vessels. haa... get your fact right. 
Of course, we let them win. We are big, we are giant, Indonesia need to exercise restrain to win all the time 



madokafc said:


> hell, where is your rethoric when we blowing up your fishing vessels without punity? that's happen every day here. Viet is been known here for talking big and without action. bunch of pussy and sissy girls



1 year ago, when we blow up the first 3 VN fishing vessels, they still doubt our intention and put brave rethoric to challenge us. Now, after we sank and blow up more than 100 vessels, they have lost their will to fight. Haa....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> In a matter of fact, we did sink large CN vessels. haa... get your fact right.
> Of course, we let them win. We are big, we are giant, Indonesia need to exercise restrain to win all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 1 year ago, when we blow up the first 3 VN fishing vessels, they still doubt our intention and put brave rethoric to challenge us, now, after we sank and blow up more than 100 vessels, they have lost their will to fight. Haa....



hell we are the only country in ASEAN who put the end of Commies resistance with so much blood spilled


----------



## nufix

VALKRYIE said:


> Why are you guys not blowing up poor Chinese fishermen boats. Scared or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small countries even beat Indonesia.



lol this is from sea games, didn't we talk about military competition? 

Typical viets, when they lost arguments they bring something irrelevant

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Today (31/10/2015), Another 6 Illegal VN Fishing Vessels Blown Up at Batam sea, Riau islands.



























1. BV 95228 TS, 35 GT, seized on 1 August 2015
2. BV 95632 TS, 36 GT, seized on 1 August 2015.
3. BV 95472 TS, 32 GT, seized on 1 August 2015
4. BV 75169 TS, 32 GT, seized on 1 August 2015
5. BV 95609 TS, 38 GT, seized on 1 August 2015
6. BV 95038 TS, 35 GT, seized on 1 August 2015

_Enam kapal Vietnam ditenggelamkan - ANTARA News_
_KKP Tenggelamkan 6 Kapal Vietnam | Nasional | Beritasatu.com_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

No wonder most of the ships belong to VN, they are mentally thieves from top to the bottom, even the viets who are abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia has sunk 106 boats fishing illegally in the past year: Ministry*

*



*
_An Indonesian Navy patrol ship sails near a fishing boat.PHOTO: EPA_

JAKARTA (JAKARTA POST/ASIA NEWS NETWORK) - In her first year of leadership, Marine Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti has ordered the sinking of 106 foreign boats that were fishing illegally in Indonesian waters.

Ms Susi said on Friday (Oct 30) that the sinking of the illegal boats is proof that the government is serious about eradicating illegal fishing and boosting the country's sea security.

Ms Susi admitted that lack of law enforcement in fisheries was one of Indonesia's problems for investors, adding that she was committed to cracking down on illegal, unreported and unregulated fishing (IUUF).

"IUUF is a global crime, not merely illegal fishing but also slavery, human trafficking, animal smuggling and drugs," she said.

Marine Affairs and Fisheries director-general of Marine and Fisheries Resources Asep Burhanuddin said the ministry would sink six more boats tomorrow.

"The sea and air police along with the Navy have sunk more than a hundred boats in the first year," Mr Asep said in a presentation at the KKP office in Jakarta.

In the presentation that was attended by the minister, Mr Asep said that the minister planned to tighten punishments for illegal fishing.

Mr Asep requested the minister equip the supervisor boat with weapons to protect Indonesian marine resources.

"The important thing is that we save our marine resources," he added.

The Marine Affairs and Fisheries DirectorateGeneral's data shows that the illegal fishing boats that were sunk in the first year of Ms Susi's leadership were from the *Philippines (34), Vietnam (33)*, Thailand (21), Malaysia (6), Papua New Guinea (2) and China (1).

Indonesia has sunk 106 boats fishing illegally in the past year: Ministry, SE Asia News & Top Stories - The Straits Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VALKRYIE

nufix said:


> No wonder most of the ships belong to VN, they are mentally thieves from top to the bottom, even the viets who are abroad.



Thats the most funniest thing I ever heard. Indonesians are known to be pirates in Vietnam. Its better to be a fisherman than a pirate.

'Pirates' held by Vietnam speak Indonesian: State media - Channel NewsAsia




madokafc said:


> hell, where is your rethoric when we blowing up your fishing vessels without punity?
> 
> that's happen every day here
> 
> Viet is been known here for talking big and without action
> 
> bunch of pussy and sissy girls



Your country must be proud for destroying defenceless fishing boats and fishermen livelihood.



nufix said:


> lol this is from sea games, didn't we talk about military competition?
> 
> Typical viets, when they lost arguments they bring something irrelevant



Its still a competition unless you want to compare military hardware.






Nothing personal but my real issue is when Indonesian members here think that their country the leader and the best in SEA....


----------



## MarveL

Please don't feed the troll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

No trolling here 

We have the largest naval fleet in SEA, but our coast guard still in infancy stage, this is a newly formed agency. What the infographic show is Coast Guard fleet. But don't worry, up to 2019, we are gonna add hundreds more to strengthen our coast guard fleet. Guaranteed.

We don't feel proud to destroy our neighbor's fishing vessles, no. But we are glad that our government can act consistently and effectively to safeguard our ocean strategic resources. If that means we have to act a little bit tough and viewed less friendly, so be it. We will persue policy that will safeguard and satisfy our national interest first.

Nothing personal, but that's indeed your (@VALKRYIE) problem. What indonesian member think or even the world in general about our geopolitical position in SEA region is an open book, you can read it yourself everywhere. Even Obama and Mr. Dung would agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

MarveL said:


> Please don't feed the troll



Strong person is calm in nature


----------



## nufix

VALKRYIE said:


> Thats the most funniest thing I ever heard. Indonesians are known to be pirates in Vietnam. Its better to be a fisherman than a pirate.
> 
> 'Pirates' held by Vietnam speak Indonesian: State media - Channel NewsAsia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your country must be real proud for destroying defenceless fishing boats and fishermen livelihood.
> 
> 
> 
> Its still a competition unless you want to compare military hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing personal but my real issue is when Indonesian members here think that their country the leader and the best in SEA....




Lol if you want to bring up something (even if it is irrelevant because maritime law enforcers are not military), do some research first. Indonesia Maritime Law Enforcement is divided into three section POLAIR, KPLP, and BAKORKAMLA. There is not yet integrated maritime law enforcer. The new BAKAMLA is still embryo of what will become the pilot project of an indonesian integrated maritime law and it will consist of the old three institutions, BAKAMLA itself was just formed 2 years ago, and ofcorse it only has small number of ships.

POLAIR alone has a fleet of more than 70 ships
KPLP alone has a fleet of more than 300 ships and is planning on adding 100 more
Ditjen Hubla Akan Bangun 100 Kapal KPLP Hingga 2019

An integrated indonesian maritime law enforcement unit will have more than 370 ships, and more than 450 in 2019.


How do you think we keep catching Viet thieves all days without ships?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dichoi

pr1v4t33r said:


> _*Victorious on the Sea*_



_and victorious on mainland too.
_


----------



## nufix

dichoi said:


> _and victorious on mainland too.
> _



of course, the upside of this forest burning is thousands of miles of new agricultural fields which generate billions of dollar of money.


----------



## dichoi

nufix said:


> of course, the upside of this forest burning is thousands of miles of new agricultural fields which generate billions of dollar of money.



Playing with fire is no good bro. Children cover their noses near burnt land in Indonesia, in the outskirts. You have losing the health of your people.

So, I think on heaven Allahr doesn't support you.


----------



## nufix

dichoi said:


> Playing with fire is no good bro. Children cover their noses near burnt land in Indonesia, in the outskirts. You have losing the health of your people.
> 
> So, I think on heaven Allahr doesn't support you.




It is unfortunate, but this is a thread for illegal fishing, not forest burning, so stop flooding this thread with irrelevant posts.


----------



## dichoi

nufix said:


> It is unfortunate, but this is a thread for illegal fishing, not forest burning, so stop flooding this thread with irrelevant posts.



I think that this thread is about usuing fire to burning something,bro.


----------



## nufix

dichoi said:


> I think that this thread is about usuing fire to burning something,bro.



read the title


----------



## dichoi

nufix said:


> read the title



you blow with fire, it is nature of this thread.


----------



## Viet

dichoi said:


> I think that this thread is about usuing fire to burning something,bro.


Let them. The fire is getting out of control, indonesia stands in flame, with scenes apocalypse but obviously nobody really cares in their Country.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Thanks GOD, we are humbled, and we have learned our lesson today.












More Pictures from the last _"party"_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Indonesia is burning. So why is the world looking away? | George Monbiot | Comment is free | The Guardian


















more than $35 billion economic loss to indonesia and increasing day by day...not to mention the loss to nature and human lives.

Erik Meijaard: Indonesia's Fire Crisis — The Biggest Environmental Crime of the 21st Century | Jakarta Globe


----------



## nufix

dichoi said:


> you blow with fire, it is nature of this thread.


Lol Viets are so illiterat, just like @Viet


three keywords: "illegal" "boat" "explode", keep in those contexts



Viet said:


> Let them. The fire is getting out of control, indonesia stands in flame, with scenes apocalypse but obviously nobody really cares in their Country.



Did you know that the burning is planned? Of course not, you are a Viet after all. The companies only burn trees within their territories, they made trenches with water to limit the burn area. What is out of control is the haze.


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia finds stranded Chinese ship in Riau*
Selasa, 27 Oktober 2015 21:46 WIB | 980 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian authorities found a Chinese fishing ship stranded in the western waters of Tambelan Island of Riau Islands Province last Saturday.

"We have found a stranded Chinese flagged fishing ship in Indonesian waters," the Maritime and Fishery Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said here on Tuesday.

The Indonesian Navy at the Tambelan post inspected the location after it received a report from a Tambelan fisherman on 24 October, 2015.

The Navy inspected the area and found that the ship had stranded off the Mundaga Island. The officers found that the ship had a leak in its prow.

The inspection team pulled the ship away from the coral to free the Chinese vessel. They also investigated the two crew members of the ship.

According to the investigation, it was a fish cargo ship led by a helmsman, named Yang Hui. The ship with five strong Chinese crew departed from Hong Kong on October 17 and was headed to the Indian Ocean to carry fish when its GPS got damaged and it got wrecked against the coral last Saturday.

The Indonesian Youth Entrepreneur Association has urged the ministry to add more patrol boats for better monitoring of the waters to stem illegal fishing practices.

"As a maritime country, Indonesia needs more patrol boats to monitor the waters," the Chairman of the association, Anggawira, said.

He said although the cost of the patrol boat was prohibitive, the government should consider the greater loss that would accrue due to illegal poaching and fuel smuggling.

Anggawira said the total potential loss from illegal fishing and fuel smuggling can reach up to RP30 trillion per year. (*)

Indonesia finds stranded Chinese ship in Riau - ANTARA News

*Indonesia looks at India for maritime partnership*

_When India and Indonesia gained independence from colonial powers during 1940s, their ancient ties got a fresh impetus. The relationship soured during the Sixties when Indonesia supported Pakistan in its conflict with India. The “Look East Policy” sought to undo the bitterness, but things didn’t improve much. With new leaderships in both countries, things appear set for a new start. Arif Havas Oegroseno, Deputy Minister to the Coordinating Ministry of Maritime Affairs of Indonesia, visited India recently to push for a strong maritime partnership between the two countries. Excerpts from an interview with_







*What is Indonesia’s focus on renewing partnership with India?*
We have a wide range of issues including maritime economy and a shared identity. Srivijaya, a strong kingdom of Sumatra, had relations with India since seventh century which was eventually lost in translation. Taking our heritage and new maritime strategy along, we hope to establish strong cooperation with India in oceans and on land. Biotechnology research, marine research, shipyard building, infrastructure, trade and investment are the areas where we seek India’s help. Strengthening maritime security partnership is, of course, a major part of our strategy.


*President Joko Widodo has put forth a fresh foreign discourse to make Indonesiaworld’s “maritime axis”. Could you elaborate on that?*
Our defence postures need to change and be commensurate with the threats we face. We are working on to meet a Minimum Essential Force by 2024. In the last 10 months, we have intensively focused on curbing fish theft and blew up 100 illegal vessels. Now, the catch of fishermen has become double. This is helping domestic industries to grow. We need to modernise to keep pace with growth. We also need to increase connectivity and economic equality between various provinces. Ocean should have been our backbone of economy but we lost the opportunity due to illegal activities and unexplored waters. Now the ocean is being looked at systematically. We want greater engagement with the countries in the Indo-Pacific region for inclusive regional development.

*Indonesia’s naval capabilities and patrolling are said to be limited despite maritime vulnerability.*
Over 95% of the threat in our waters is non-traditional. We are the largest archipelago in the world comprising thousands of islands. Hence, our challenges are different. Illegal fishing and human trafficking are major threats. We are working with Philippines, Timor,Australia and others in a big way to address these issues. We have recently rescued 3,000 foreigners enslaved in Indonesia for years by some offshore companies. Such organised crimes are of great concern globally. To improve our strength in the Indo-Pacific region, we are holding a huge joint naval exercise next year with 30 countries. Two high-tech research vessels have been purchased from France. These can explore our waters 10,000 metres below sea level.

*Have you estimated the loss to marine economy in past 10 years?*
*It comes to US$20 billion, which includes stolen fish*, damage of national resources, damage of local economy, burden on subsidies etc. This is a huge amount considering that our GDP is $1.3 trillion.

Indonesia looks at India for maritime partnership | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia sinks 106 foreign 
boats *
Ayomi Amindoni, thejakartapost.com | National | Fri, October 30 2015, 2:33 PM





(Tribun/Argianto Da Nugroho)

National News
In her first year of leadership, Marine Affairs and Fisheries Minister (KKP) Susi Pudjiastuti has ordered the sinking of 106 foreign boats that were fishing illegally in Indonesian waters.

Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said on Friday that the sinking of the illegal boats is proof that the government is serious about eradicating illegal fishing and boosting the country’s sea security.

Susi admitted that lack of law enforcement in fisheries was one of Indonesia's problems for investors, adding that she was committed to cracking down on illegal, unreported and unregulated fishing (IUUF).

"IUUF is a global crime, not merely illegal fishing but also slavery, human trafficking, animal smuggling and drugs," she said.

KKP director general of Marine and Fisheries Resources Asep Burhanuddin said the ministry would sink six more boats tomorrow.

"The sea and air police along with the Navy have sunk more than a hundred boats in the first year,” Asep said in a presentation at the KKP office in Jakarta.

In the presentation that was attended by the minister, Asep said that the minister planned to tighten punishments for illegal fishing.

Asep requested the minister equip the supervisor boat with weapons to protect Indonesian marine resources.

"The important thing is that we save our marine resources," he added.

The KKP Directorate General's data show that the illegal fishing boats that were sunk in the first year of Susi's leadership were from the *Philippines (34), Vietnam (33), Thailand (21), Malaysia (6), Papua New Guinea (2) and China (1)*. (dan)(+)

- See more at: Indonesia sinks 106 foreign boats | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Cossack25A1

That, is a lot of boats that have been blown up.

Well the Indonesian government is simply enforcing their law in their own territory, and I see no problem there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Cossack25A1 said:


> That, is a lot of boats that have been blown up. Well the Indonesian government is simply enforcing their law in their own territory, and I see no problem there.



Thank you for your understanding. We are battling illegal fishing here, not trying to picking up fight with our friendly neighbors. Indonesia will support PH to enforce their maritime sovereignty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

the launching of 3 patrol vessels for Basarnas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia navy sinks more illegal fishing boats*

_Foreign fishing boats seized by Indonesian authorities for illegal fishing are blown up by Indonesian Navy personnel at sea._





Photo: AFP

The Indonesian Navy's Western Fleet (Armabar) sank six illegal fishing boats from Vietnam on saturday, in Batam, Riau. The boats had entered Indonesian territory and were found to have exploited marine resources.

"The boats have been found guilty by the court of illegal fishing in our territory," Armabar spokesperson Lt. Col Ariris said in Jakarta.

He added that Armabar had assisted the Maritime Resources and Fisheries Ministry to sink the boats.

The sinking of the illegal vessels was carried out by two ministry patrol boats and Navy warships the KRI Kujang and KRI Surik, as well as the Navy's special personnel.

Currently, Armabar is conducting its Western Fleet Quick Response operation aimed at securing the western maritime territories of Indonesia. The Navy has claimed the operation has been successful in reducing crimes, including illegal fishing.

It has been reported that in the first year of President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo's leadership, Indonesia sank 106 foreign boats for fishing illegally in Indonesian waters. The boats were mostly from Vietnam, the Philippines and Thailand.

Indonesia navy sinks more illegal fishing boats, AsiaOne Asia News


*Indonesia to Fight Illegal Fishing With New Google App*






*Jakarta.* The Fisheries and Maritime Affairs Ministry, in cooperation with Global Fishing Watch, will launch an application called “Google Global Fishing Watch” to help Indonesia ward off poachers.

The GGFW will allow the country to thoroughly monitor its waters as reportedly no vessels can escape the high-tech program's radar, so there is no way for fish poachers to evade authorities.

“The illegal, unreported and unregulated [IUU] fishing practices are categorized as global crimes. To put an end to these, we have to use everything we have to make sure that we can track all the fishing activities in our waters,” Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said in Jakarta on Friday.

In addition to monitoring the fishing activities in Indonesian waters, the GGFW application will be monitoring fishing operations around the globe — allowing all fishery-related stakeholders to keep track.

Global Fishing Watch — a partnership of SkyTruth, Oceana and Google — says that Indonesia would be the first country in the world that cooperates with the partnership to analyze national fisheries activities and make the data available to the public by using this app.

“This cooperation will help Indonesia end illegal fishing operations, so the country can protect both the fish and the local fishermen,” said Jacqueline Savitz, Oceana's vice president.

The administration of President Joko Widodo has put illegal fishing how on its priority list, leading to regular seizures of foreign vessels caught trying to poach in Indonesian waters.

Indonesia to Fight Illegal Fishing With New Google App | Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Looks like any efforts to combat illegal fishing activities in Indonesia will not cease anytime soon, but intensified instead.


----------



## Indos

I get it from Indian in here....


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Govt's Task Force To Focus On Border Regions

_Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjastuti has stated that the task force meant to prevent illegal fishing will focus on the border regions._






"There are five regions which are very prone to illegal fishing," the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry's press release quoted Minister Susi Pudjastuti as saying here on Tuesday. 

The five regions are Malacca Strait, Natuna Sea or the South China Sea, the waters in the north of Sulawesi and Kalimantan, Arafuru Sea, and the sea in the south of Java or the Indian Ocean.

readmore: _Govt's Task Force To Focus On Border Regions - ANTARA News Bali - Berita Bali Terkini_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Philippines eyes stronger penalties to stop illegal fishing

Stronger penalties and strict enforcement of the amended Fisheries Code are seen as the best solution to the problem on illegal, unreported, unregulated (IUU) fishing. This was the consensus reached among 300 participants of the National Summit on Participatory Governance Towards Sustainable Fishing last Oct. 28 in Manila.

They signed a “Katipunan Declaration on Sustainable Fisheries,” which calls on BFAR and other government agencies to protect fishing habitats and livelihood by banning the use of active fishing gear within the municipal waters.

readmore: _Stronger penalties eyed to stop illegal fishing | Cebu Daily News_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Government Plan to Build and Donate 16.000 Fishing Vessels Valued Rp 16T or around $1.2B to Indonesian Fisherman Within 4 Years. 






Readmore: _Dalam 4 Tahun, Akan Dibuat 16.000 Unit Kapal - Kompas.com_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

pr1v4t33r said:


> Government Plan to Build and Donate 16.000 Fishing Vessels Valued Rp 16T or around $1.2B to Indonesian Fisherman Within 4 Years.
> 
> View attachment 269867
> 
> 
> Readmore: _Dalam 4 Tahun, Akan Dibuat 16.000 Unit Kapal - Kompas.com_



Nice ! Hopefully, there will be some coordinated fishing fleet coordinated by the government


----------



## pr1v4t33r

nufix said:


> Nice ! Hopefully, there will be some coordinated fishing fleet coordinated by the government



There must be. If i'm not mistaken we will also build many command vessels for this new fishing fleet.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia deploys seven warships to Natuna

"In the Indonesian eastern region we deploy more than 20 ships to safeguard Ambalat, Arafuru Sea and others while in the western region there are 20 ships safeguarding the Malacca Strait, Natuna waters and others,"

readmore: _Indonesia deploys seven warships to Natuna - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Australian business sets sail for new Indonesia ties after diplomatic tension*




Indonesia wants foreign investment to develop its vast maritime resources. Juergen Freund




by  Greg Earl 
*The Indonesian government is examining a joint venture to build Tasmanian-designed boats as part of President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo's push to revive the country's maritime transport capacity.*

Indonesian investment officials will visit Hobart-based boat builder Incat on Tuesday in the first stage of a co-ordinated, two-week bid to rebuild business ties between the two countries after diplomatic tensions over the past year.

The events include Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull making Jakarta the first stop on his first major overseas trip on Thursday, a planned visit to Canberra by the highest profile figure in the Jokowi government, Maritime Affairs Minister Susi Pudjiastuti on Friday, and a business delegation of almost 300 people led by Trade Minister Andrew Robb next week.

"It's going to be a pretty intensive period of building business ties," said PwC Asia partner Andrew Parker, whose firm has partly sponsored a new study of potential business co-operation which will be launched by Mr Robb.

The events in Australia and Indonesia underline a new effort by the Jokowi government to improve foreign investment and trade under a reshuffled ministerial team after a series of decisions earlier in the year prompted concern the government was shifting to more economic nationalist policies.

The two countries agreed to a loose schedule of at least one ministerial visit each way a month about three months ago, leading up to the business events which will be the most extensive series of such events since the big push into Indonesia under the Keating government in 1994.

*'Massive market'*
"Indonesia is generally a massive market. The president's maritime focus blends beautifully with what we are trying to achieve with our vessels," Incat marketing executive Richard Lowrie said.


He said Incat was discussing joint-venture production of ferries and maritime patrol boats in Indonesia for the Indonesian market but still planned to run its export business out of Hobart.

The Australian business and government effort to participate in President Jokowi's maritime infrastructure development priority will be underlined by an agreement between the Port of Townsville and Indonesian port operator Pelindo in Canberra on Friday.

But other Australian businesses are looking at other infrastructure opportunities in Indonesia now the government has pushed through some land acquisition reforms and accelerated spending as the economic growth rate has come under pressure.

Mr Parker said Indonesian officials were now under pressure to deliver on key performance indicators for trade and investment set down by President Jokowi. "He is about doing things – that's way he manages his government. He is holding people to account."

Provincial governors from East Java, Lampung and Banten will also visit Australia this week as part of a campaign by the Jokowi government to highlight how project approval decisions have been pushed down to the local level in many cases, making it necessary for investors to met local officials.

Economic counsellor Irwan Sinaga, who has organised a business conference in Canberra for Ms Pudjiastuti's visit, said, "The money is really in the local governments now that we are autonomous."

*Risk averse*
He said the Indonesian government knew that Australian companies were reluctant to take risks in Indonesia and had been talking about this issue for the year since the Jokowi administration came to power.

But he said there was a high level of interest by Australian businesses in meeting Ms Pudjiastuti and officials from the investment approval agency this week before some of those businesses also join the Australian Business Week in Jakarta mission led by Mr Robb, who will also attend the annual conference of the Indonesia Australia Business Council in Yogyakarta.

Newly appointed Trade Minister Thomas Lembong will speak at the conference and may expand on recent indications that the Jokowi government wants to increase its involvement in free-trade agreements, including the Trans-Pacific Partnership. Discussions with Australia on an economic co-operation agreement have been moribund since last year.

Indonesia now ranks as Australia's 11th largest goods trading partner with $12 billion in two-way trade, but the investment relationship is weaker with $5 billion in direct Australian investment there.


Read more: Australian business sets sail for new Indonesia ties after diplomatic tension | afr.com 
Follow us: @FinancialReview on Twitter | financialreview on Facebook


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

3unit of philippine illegal fishing boat was arrested.

3 Kapal Pencuri Ikan Asal Filipina Kembali Ditangkap


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> 3unit of philippine illegal fishing boat was arrested. 3 Kapal Pencuri Ikan Asal Filipina Kembali Ditangkap











_Indonesian Navy Capturing Three Philippines Ships In The Pacific Ocean « Cyber Daily News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Navy detains three Filipino fishing vessels*
Rabu, 11 November 2015 15:25 WIB | 307 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Three Filipino fishing vessels suspected of planning to conduct illegal fishing in Indonesias Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) were detained by the Indonesian Navy in the Pacific Ocean on Sunday.

"The three ships were confiscated by the Indonesian warship KRI Hiu," spokesman of the Navy First Admiral M. Zainuddin stated here, Wednesday. 

The three confiscated vessels are MV Trinity S-850 weighing 109 gross tons (GT), MV LBS 40 weighing 18 GT, and a 30-GT pump boat MV Jhun-Jhun.

The vessels were not carrying any fish as they were caught before conducting poaching activities.

"MV Trinity S-850 had six Filipino crew members, LBS 40 had three Filipino crew members, and CA Jhun-Jhun had 23 crew members, and all the vessels had no cargo onboard," he revealed.

"The Indonesian warship has escorted the three vessels to the Tahuna Naval Base in Sangihe for further legal action," he reported.

The three vessels belong to Alexis Lumbatan, the owner of Trinity Home Industry based in Davao, the Philippines.(*)

Indonesian Navy detains three Filipino fishing vessels - ANTARA News


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Malaysian illegal fishing vessel seized by Indonesian navy (12/11/2015)
















_Curi 1,5 Ton Ikan di Selat Malaka, Kapal Asing Ini Disergap KRI Cut Nyak Dien - Tribunnews.com_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Malaysian illegal shark poacher boat and crew arrested by Indonesian water police (12/11/2015)










_Tangkap Hiu Di Indonesia, Kapal Nelayan Malaysia Diamankan Polisi Merah Biru News Berita Tarakan_
_Buru Hiu di Perairan Indonesia, Kapal Berbendera Malaysia Ditangkap | Radar Tarakan_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries has allocated Rp 4 trillion to build thousands of fishing vessels, transporting, and supervision in 2016.

Ship procurement programs targeted to reach *16,000 units* valued at Rp 16 trillion in the period 2016-2019.


*Dalam 4 Tahun, Akan Dibuat 16.000 Unit Kapal*
Jumat, 6 November 2015 | 15:19 WIB



KOMPAS.com/ MARKUS MAKURKapal-kapal ikan milik nelayan Waewole di sekitar Dermaga Waewole, Kelurahan Watu, Kecamatan Kota Komba, Kabupaten Manggarai Timur, Jumat (11/1/2013).

JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan mengalokasikan anggaran Rp 4 triliun untuk membangun ribuan kapal penangkap ikan, pengangkutan, dan pengawasan pada 2016.

Program pengadaan kapal ditargetkan mencapai 16.000 unit senilai Rp 16 triliun pada periode 2016-2019.

Program pengadaan kapal dilakukan melalui konsorsium PT PAL Indonesia dengan perusahaan-perusahaan galangan kapal dalam negeri.

"Ini tes bagi kemandirian dan kemampuan industri galangan kapal nasional. Saya yakin kita bisa, asalkan ada kemauan," ujar Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan Susi Pudjiastuti, saat menyaksikan penandatanganan perjanjian Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP) dengan PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) tentang Pengembangan Kapal Perikanan dan Kapal Pengawas di Jakarta, Kamis (5/11/2015).

Pada 2016, KKP menargetkan pembangunan 3.540 kapal penangkap ikan senilai Rp 2,09 triliun, 7 unit kapal angkut senilai Rp 24,25 miliar, dan 23.700 alat tangkap untuk koperasi unit desa senilai Rp 598 miliar. Semua kapal penangkap ikan yang disiapkan ini berbahan baku fiber.

Kapal penangkap ikan berukuran di bawah 5 gros ton (GT) sebanyak 1.000 unit, kapal 5 GT direncanakan 1.000 unit, kapal 10 GT sebanyak 1.000 unit, kapal 20 GT direncanakan 500 unit, dan kapal 30 GT sebanyak 40 unit.

Direktur Jenderal Perikanan Tangkap KKP Narmoko Prasmadji mengemukakan, spesifikasi kapal penangkap ikan akan disesuaikan dengan kebutuhan daerah. Bantuan setiap unit kapal mencakup dua jenis alat tangkap dan dokumen perizinan kapal sehingga bisa langsung dioperasikan setelah diserahterimakan. Bantuan kapal diharapkan menggantikan atau merevitalisasi kapal milik koperasi.

"Proses tender pengadaan kapal dimulai akhir 2015. Program ini seperti program bantuan 1.000 kapal Inka Mina. Hal yang baik dari program Inka Mina masih kita pertahankan," kata Narmoko.

Bantuan 1.000 kapal Inka Mina berlangsung periode 2010- 2014 dengan anggaran Rp 1,5 triliun. Namun, bantuan itu menuai sejumlah masalah, seperti salah peruntukan, spesifikasi kapal tidak memadai, bahkan kesulitan operasional.

Kendala koperasi

Narmoko menambahkan, kapal-kapal penangkap ikan diperuntukkan bagi koperasi dan kelompok usaha bersama (KUB) nelayan berprestasi. Pihak penerima bantuan masih didata.

Saat ini, kendala yang masih muncul adalah belum banyak koperasi dan kelompok nelayan di Indonesia yang berkinerja bagus. Dari 147.000 koperasi yang berkinerja bagus, jumlah koperasi perikanan ditaksir kurang dari 20 persen.

Sebelumnya, Menteri Koperasi dan Usaha Kecil Menengah Kabinet Kerja Anak Agung Ngurah Puspayoga mengingatkan, pemerintah harus menyeleksi koperasi penerima bantuan kapal agar tidak salah sasaran. Kelompok-kelompok nelayan perlu didorong untuk membentuk koperasi sebagai syarat mendapatkan bantuan.

"Tidak semua koperasi itu bagus. Jangan semua dikasih bantuan kapal, harus dicek betul," ujarnya.

Direktur Utama PT PAL Indonesia Firmansyah Arifin mengemukakan, masih menyeleksi industri galangan kapal di Indonesia. Saat ini, yang sudah terdaftar 200 galangan kapal.

"Galangan kapal diharapkan berlokasi dekat dengan daerah penyerahan kapal bantuan. Dengan demikian, terjadi efisiensi biaya," katanya.

Firmansyah menambahkan, kapal-kapal penangkap ikan yang dibuat galangan kapal pada lokasi berbeda-beda harus memiliki standar mutu yang sama. (LKT)

Dalam 4 Tahun, Akan Dibuat 16.000 Unit Kapal - Kompas.com Dalam 4 Tahun, Akan Dibuat 16.000 Unit Kapal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Myanmar illegal fishing vessel arrested, welldone






Lagi, TNI AL Tangkap Kapal Pencuri Ikan Asal Myanmar di Selat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Three Malaysian fishing vessels to be destroyed in Bengkalis

Three fishing vessels of Malaysian fishermen that the Indonesian court found guilty of poaching in the waters of Rupat Island in Bengkalis District, Riau Province, last June, will be destroyed with immediate effect, the district prosecutors office said. The Malaysian fishing boats were caught by Indonesian authorities on June 2. Two of them were identified as JHF 7039 B and 6489 B, the Head of Bengkalis Districts Prosecutors Office for General Crimes, Mico Wave Sitohang said on Thursday.

_"The ships will be burned at the end of November and in early December in the waters of Bengkalis Strait,"_ Mico said.

readmore: _Three Malaysian fishing vessels to be destroyed in Bengkalis - ANTARA News_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

INDESO, radar infrastructure for detecting foreign ships movement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Ministry claims success in fight against fish poaching*
Rabu, 18 November 2015 23:05 WIB | 635 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Ministry of Marine Affairs and Fisheries claimed that its focused efforts on curbing illegal fishing practices have significantly reduced fish poaching.

"Over the past year, the fight against illegal, unreported, unregulated (IUU) fishing has been a major success," Nilanto Perbowo, the director general for competitive edge reinforcement of marine and fisheries products, stated at a press conference here on Wednesday.

He pointed out that the biggest impact of the fight against IUU fishing was the success achieved by the Ministry of Marine Affairs and Fisheries in eliminating fish theft by foreign vessels, which often operated in the Indonesian waters.

The disappearance of foreign fishing vessels could benefit traditional fishermen in various regions. They can easily fish now than in the past. At the same time, the government, through the marine affairs and fisheries ministry, could ensure the availability of the nations fish stocks and ways to optimally exploit their potential. 

Earlier this month, Marine Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti stated that the task force meant to prevent illegal fishing will focus on the border regions.

"There are five regions highly prone to illegal fishing," the Marine Affairs and Fisheries Ministrys press release quoted Minister Pudjiastuti as saying on Tuesday (Nov. 3). 

The five regions are the Malacca Strait, Natuna Sea or the South China Sea, the waters in the north of Sulawesi and Kalimantan, Arafuru Sea, and the sea in the south of Java or the Indian Ocean.

Meanwhile, on Monday (Nov. 2), Indonesias task force, meant to keep a check on IUU fishing, held its first coordination meeting at the maritime affairs and fisheries ministry here.

The meeting was presided over by Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Pudjiastuti in her capacity as commander of the IUU fishing task force.

The task force was established in accordance with Presidential Regulation No. 115 of 2015, appointing Minister Pudjiastuti as chief and the deputy chief of staff of the Navy as executive chairman.

The head of the maritime security agency (Bakamla), the head of the Security Maintenance Agency (Baharkam) of the National Police, and the general crime attorney are the task forces deputy executive chairmen.

The new body has the authority to coordinate efforts among various institutions in the fight against illegal fishing activities that have inflicted losses worth Rp300 trillion annually on the state.

Indonesia has incurred material losses and environmental damage due to illegal fishing activities, mostly conducted by foreign fishing boats in its maritime territory.

Therefore, Indonesia has vowed to impose stringent sanctions against the perpetrators of such crimes to serve as a deterrent to other poachers.

This year alone, until mid-October, the Indonesian authorities have sunk at least 91 foreign fishing ships caught poaching in the Indonesian waters as the fight against illegal fishing in its maritime territory continues.(*)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Illegal tanker ship using Guinea Equator flag seized by Indonesian water police for smuggling fuel


----------



## MarveL

*indonesia mustering global support to eradicate illegal fishing *
Selasa, 1 Desember 2015 17:16 WIB | 771 Views





_Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti. ANTARA/Puspa Perwitasari_

Manado, N Sulawesi (ANTARA News) - Indonesia, through the Ministry of Marine and Fisheries, is mustering global support for the eradication of Illegal, Unreported, and Unregulated (IUU) Fishing in its waters, according to Marine and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti.

"The government remains committed in combating all forms of IUU fishing and fisheries crime in the Indonesian waters, and it needs global support to make the efforts more effective," Pudjiastuti stated after inaugurating the Coral Triangle Initiative (CTI) building in Manado, North Sulawesi, on Tuesday.

According to Pudjiastuti, crimes in the marine and fisheries sector, such as IUU fishing is a global problem that threatens ocean ecosystems and sustainable fisheries.

"We are grateful to receive support and positive response from the international community. I hope to continue this cooperation in order to fight against IUU in the fisheries sector globally," Pudjiastuti explained during the first Regional Workshop on IUU Fishing and Sustainable Fisheries Exercise in Manado.

She explained that such a crime in the fisheries sector is highly detrimental to Indonesia as it not only depleted the natural resources of the ocean but also resulted in economic losses of up to US$20 billion per year.

Pudjiastuti further added that IUU fishing activities posed a threat to 65 percent of the coral reefs, 85 percent of the global fish stocks, and small-scale fishermen.

She remarked that IUU fishing was also associated with human rights crimes, such as human trafficking and slavery, money laundering, corruption, and tax fraud.

The establishment of a task force to combat IUU fishing, which was decided by the Indonesian president on October 19, 2015, was a milestone in the eradication of illegal fishing in the country.

The workshop is a forum to share information and experiences and to gain knowledge on IUU fishing and other fishing-related crimes from various expert sources, such as the FAO, ILO, UNODC, the Coordinating Ministry of Maritime Affairs, illegal fishing combating task force, and the Indonesian Navy.(*)

indonesia mustering global support to eradicate illegal fishing - (d) - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Thailand to follow Minister Susi’s lead on illegal fishing 

Thailand Agriculture Minister Chatchai Sarikulya has met with the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti to discuss illegal, unreported and unregulated (IUU) fishing and will follow the approach taken by Minister Susi to deal with the issue. After meeting with Susi in Jakarta on Friday, Chatchai said that the Thai government was committed to controlling unofficial local fishing activities and would be open to cooperating with the Indonesian government.

"We understand and are strongly committed to eradicating illegal fishing. We are closely and seriously cooperating with Indonesia to handle the problem, for both our sakes,” Chatchai said as reported by _kompas.com_.

He said that the_ Thai government would follow Susi's methods to tackle illegal fishing_. "I really appreciate being warmly welcomed here and I will do the same in Thailand later," he said.

On the same occasion, Susi expressed her appreciation for the Thai government acting more firmly on illegal fishing. "Ships (guilty of IUU fishing) that get sent back there will be punished well," Susi explained. The cooperation with Thailand to tackle illegal fishing will not change a lot of what has already been implemented in Indonesia, according to Susi. She said if ships pleaded guilty, they would be sunk. "We want to solve (IUU fishing) together. But it does not mean boats that were stolen will not still be sunk," Susi said.

So far Indonesia has sunken more than 100 boats and ships that were found guilty of catching fish in Indonesian waters.

_Thailand to follow Minister Susi’s lead on illegal fishing | The Jakarta Post_

-----------------------------------------------------------
More illegal fishing boats to be blown up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesian waters must not be like those of Africa: Minister 

ANTARA News : Portal Berita Indonesia

(ANTARA News) - Minister of Fishery and Marine Resources Susi Pudjiastuti has said that Indonesian waters must not become like those in Africa which are now controlled by foreign concessionaires."I do not wish Indonesian waters to become like waters in Africa where foreign concessionaires exercise control," she said at a seminar organized by the Indonesian Marine Scholars Association here on Friday.She said sea concessions in a number of locations in Africa are open to making a number of parties from Europe to become stake holders in the areas.He said as of now, it has become feasible for parties outside Africa to freely explore and poach marine resources, depriving the locals of any benefit."No foreign party will be allowed to enter our exclusive economic zone (Indonesian EEZ)," she said.The minister said she did not want Indonesians to be reduced to a fate of meekly watching big foreign ships carrying away Indonesian natural resources.She said she would make an inventory of polluted locations in Indonesian waters so that the sea conditions could be improved."We will collect data about locations in the Indonesian sea waters where there is a lot of waste," she said, adding she would ask for assistance from several countries that have satellites, such as Norway, to collect the data.Although Indonesia has no satellite, it has committed to deploy illegal fishing task force to monitor the waters.The minister said that dumping waste inthe sea, including plastic materials, is anillegal activity.She said in the future, she would also categorize different kinds of waste that damages the Indonesian waters, its eco-system as well as the fish population in a number of locations in the national waters.(*)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2 more illegal foreign fishing vessels seized




_Menteri Susi Kembali Tangkap 2 Kapal Pencuri Ikan_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Over a hundred illegal foreign fishing boats currently in custody will be blown up and sunken before the end of this year






_- 100 Kapal Asing Akan Ditenggelamkan Susi Sebelum Akhir Tahun - Berita Trans_
_- Menteri Susi: Semua Kapal Pencuri Ikan Ditenggelamkan Tahun Ini - Bisnis Liputan6.com_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian minister who revels in destruction of illegal fishing boats creates job surge for small-scale fishers
A penchant for dynamiting illegal fishing vessels has made flamboyant Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti Indonesia's most popular, and restored tens of thousands of jobs to small-scale fishing along the way.

readmore: _Indonesian minister who revels in destruction of illegal fishing boats creates job surge for small-scale fishers - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)_



Indonesia outlines successful strategy in combating illegal fishing
In Indonesia, tens of thousands of new jobs have been created in small-scale fishing as yellow fin tuna are being seen near the coast for the first time in 15 years. The turnaround is a result of a crackdown on illegal fishing introduced by flamboyant Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti.

readmore: _Indonesia outlines successful strategy in combating illegal fishing - Pacific Beat - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Four illegal foreign fishing boats that were arrested by Directorate Polair Kaltim blown up Tuesday (15/12/2015) in Tarakan.





_Dua Kali Kapolda Pencet Tombol, Kapal Tidak Meledak - Tribun Kaltim_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Images from the latest illegal fishing boats execution
Sejumlah kapal asing asal Malaysia diledakkan di wilayah perairan Polairud Tarakan, Kalimantan Utara, Selasa (15/12/2015). Pihak kepolisian setempat meledakkan empat kapal asing yang digunakan untuk menangkap ikan tanpa ijin di wilayah perairan Indonesia.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Launching of 4 new marine and fishery patrol vessels at Palindo shipyard, Batam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1015836691772108


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Ten Cambodian fishermen held in Indonesia*
KhmerTimes/Srey Kumneth
Wednesday, 16 December 2015

Ten Cambodian workers are being held at Tarempa Immigration office on Riau Island off Sumatra in Indonesia, according to Chum Sounry, spokesman for Ministry of Foreign Affairs. 



He said on Tuesday an Indonesian navy patrol had intercepted a Malaysian fishing boat recently and discovered the workers. 



“The Cambodian embassy in Indonesia is working with the Indonesian authorities to release these 10 workers so that they can return home,” he said, adding embassy officials have also contacted the Malaysian boat’s owners to pay for the men’s salaries and the cost of returning home.



So far this year, more than 300 Cambodian fishermen have been rescued and sent back home while working on Thai fishing vessels and intercepted by Indonesian patrols.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Marine and fishery patrol, seize one malaysian illegal fishing boat, 56 GT, KM SLFA 2675 in North Sumatra (16/12/2015).







_Malaysian ship detained for poaching fish_

A surveillance ship belonging to the Indonesian Ministry of Fisheries and Marine Resources has detained a Malaysian fishing vessel KM SLFA 2675 for poaching fish in the waters of Malacca Strait.

"It was intercepted by the surveillance ship Hiu 004 while conducting illegal fishing in the waters of Malacca Strait in North Sumatra on December 13, 2015, with around 300 kilograms of fish aboard as evidence," Asep Burhanudin, the director general of fisheries and marine resource surveillance (PSDKP), stated here on Wednesday.

He said the ship was intercepted while conducting illegal fishing without proper licensing documents from the Indonesian government.

The KM SLFA 2675 vessel, weighing 56 gross tons, was also caught using illegal fishing equipment, such as a trawl, which can harm the fish and marine resources.

The ship and its crew have been detained on charges of allegedly violating articles in the fishery law, which carries a sentence of up to six years of imprisonment and a maximum fine of Rp20 billion.

The KM SLFA 2675 vessel has been detained along with a trawl, GPS navigation equipment, compass, communication radio, and around 300 kilograms of varied species of fish.

The evidence and five crew members from Myanmar have been taken to the PSDKP office in Belawan, North Sumatra.

The Indonesian government has sunk ships found fishing illegally in its waters to protect its fish supply.(*)

_Malaysian ship detained for poaching fish - ANTARA News_
_KKP Tangkap Kapal Malaysia di Perairan Sumatera Utara | Waspada Online _


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Google is our friend*
_Indonesia to Fight Illegal Fishing With New Google App_





The Fisheries and Maritime Affairs Ministry, in cooperation with Global Fishing Watch, will launch an application called “Google Global Fishing Watch” to help Indonesia ward off poachers. The GGFW will allow the country to thoroughly monitor its waters as reportedly no vessels can escape the high-tech program's radar, so there is no way for fish poachers to evade authorities.

readmore: _Indonesia to Fight Illegal Fishing With New Google App | Jakarta Globe_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

4 Malaysian illegal fishing boats seized by Marine and Fishery Patrol in Batam (18/12/2015)

_Petugas Pengawasan Sumber Daya Kelautan dan Perikanan (PSDKP) Batam mengamankan 4 unit kapal berbendera Malaysia, yang ditangkap pada 18 Desember lalu. Keempat kapal tersebut diamankan di kantor dermaga PSDKP jembatan dua Barelang, Batam.Empat kapal tersebut adalah KM PPF 609 terdiri dari 5 orang ABK WNI, KM SLFA 4856 terdiri dari 4 orang ABK WNI, KM SLFA 4421 terdiri dari 5 orang ABK WNI, KM SLFA terdiri dari 4 orang ABK WNI. Semua kru kapal merupakan warga negara Indonesia (WNI) yang bekerja di Malaysia._















_PSDKP Batam Amankan Empat Kapal Asing - Keprinet.com_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2 Philippines illegal fishing boats seized by water police in Morotai (19/12/2015)

_Dua kapal nelayan asing berkebangsaan Filipina diamankan Kapal Polisi (KP) Baladewa saat patroli di perairan Halmahera, Maluku Utara. Kedua kapal beserta seluruh ABK ditangkap saat melakukan aktivitas penangkapan ikan jenis tuna di lokasi 45-50 mil laut sebelah Timur Laut Pulau Morotai pada Jumat 18 dan Sabtu 19 Desember 2015._










_Diamankan, 16 Ton Ikan Tuna Hasil "Ilegal Fishing" - Kompas.com_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia releases 42 Vietnamese fishermen

_Indonesia today, December 23, has released 42 Vietnamese fishermen held at a local prison for illegally fishing in the country’s waters, according to the Vietnamese Embassy in Indonesia. Vietnamese Ambassador to Indonesia Hoang Anh Tuan recently visited Tanjung Pinang Prison on Bintan Island to visit the prisoners. Most of the fishermen are from the Mekong Delta province of Kien Giang._





_Ambassador Hoang Anh Tuan visited the Vietnamese fishermen detained in Indonesia._

Tuan told _Tien Phong Newspaper_ that he was completely opposed to illegal actions by the fishermen, but the embassy was responsible for the prisoners’ welfare. He noted that the embassy had tried to help get the fishermen released early.

_According to the ambassador, 620 Vietnamese fishermen had been arrested in Indonesian territorial waters compared to just around 250 in 2013 and 2014 respectively._ The fishermen are mainly from the provinces of Quang Binh, Binh Dinh, Binh Thuan, Kien Giang and Ba Ria-Vung Tau.

Under the Indonesian laws, any foreign fishing boat which violates the country’s territorial waters will be sunk. The Indonesian side often detain captains and first mates. Tuan claimed that the increasing numbers of Vietnamese fishermen violating Indonesian waters was accidental.
_Indonesia releases 42 Vietnamese fishermen | DTiNews - Dan Tri International, the news gateway of Vietnam_



Water police got new toys, 30 new Quadbike Amphibi units

_ Sebanyak ± 30 unit Quadbike Amphibi melengkapi alut Kapal yang sebelumnya telah dimiliki oleh Polair, rencananya alut tersebut akan tersebar keseluruh jajaran Kepolisian Perairan di daerah sehingga dalam mendukung Program Pemerintah menjadikan Indonesia sebagai Poros Maritim Dunia dapat terwujud._






Kasi SAR Ditpolair Baharkam Polri AKBP. Agus Suwandi dalam uji coba kemarin (18/12/15) menyampaikan bahwa alut yang didatangkan ini merupakan peralatan terbaru dan di Indonesia yang memiliki saat ini hanya Polair.






Lebih lanjut ia mengatakan alut ini dapat digunakan dalam patroli Kepolisian dan tanggap darurat kegiatan SAR yang membutuhkan kecepatan untuk memberikan pertolongan kepada korban.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Banned fishing gear


----------



## MarveL

_Happy new year viets.._

*Indonesia releases more Vietnamese arrested for illegal fishing*
By Thanh Nien News -Thursday, December 24, 2015 12:56





_Hoang Anh Tuan (in white), Vietnamese ambassador in Indonesia, with the Vietnamese fishers released on December 23, 2015. Photo: Do Quyen/Vietnam+_

Indonesia on Wednesday released 42 Vietnamese fishermen who had been caught fishing illegally in the foreign waters.

The release was the 47th and the biggest this year.
Officials from the Vietnamese embassy in Indonesia said they are making a lot of efforts to bring as many fishers home as possible for the upcoming Lunar New Year festival, the biggest holiday in Vietnam and one for family reunions.

The embassy said it has helped 666 Vietnamese fishers return home this year.
*Indonesia arrested 659 Vietnamese fishers violating* _its waters this year alone_. Most of them came from the provinces of Quang Ngai, Binh Dinh and Binh Thuan in central Vietnam and the southern provinces of Kien Giang and Ba Ria-Vung Tau.

Indonesia releases more Vietnamese arrested for illegal fishing | Society | Thanh Nien Daily


----------



## orang biasa

good job

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*GREAT JOB, BU SUSI *

****

*Italy buying less Vietnamese tuna, much more from Indonesia*

Exports of tuna from Vietnam to Italy have declined dramatically this year despite the ongoing economic recovery in the European country, according to new statistics from Vietnam Customs – published by the Vietnam Association of Seafood Exporters and Producers (VASEP).

The Southeast Asian country’s tuna exports to Italy for the nine months through September 2015 declined 39 percent year-on-year to around USD 9.5 million (EUR 8.9 million).

Furthermore, whereas last year loins were the main tuna product exported by Vietnam to Italy, accounting for 93 percent of its total tuna exports to the market and valued at around USD 14.5 million (EUR 13.5), this year the trade has slumped to just USD 926,000 (EUR 862,626), accounting for only 9.2 percent of Vietnam’s total tuna exports to the market.

In contrast, Vietnam’s exports of fresh, live, frozen and dried tuna to the market increased 15-fold to a value of USD 8.3 million (EUR 7.7 million).

While Italy is no longer in recession, consumer spending has remained at a low level. In the first half of this year, the country imported USD 410 million (EUR 382 million) worth of tuna, down 19.5 percent year-on-year.

According to the International Trade Centre (ITC), Italy is currently the 5th largest tuna importing market in the world, sourcing products from 42 different countries. Its main suppliers are Indonesia, Ecuador and Mauritius, while Vietnam now ranks the 13th among non-EU tuna sources.

With the exception of Indonesia, Italy’s tuna imports from all countries decreased in H1 2015. In this period, the Italian market spent around USD 35 million (EUR 32.6 million) on Indonesian tuna products, up 133.6 percent year-on-year. Almost all of those imports were loins.

Italy buying less Vietnamese tuna, much more from Indonesia - SeafoodSource.com

+++

*Vietnam seeks to buy more seafood from RI*

Vietnam is looking to increase its fisheries imports from Indonesia, a diplomat has said.

“We imported US$8.90 million worth of seafood during the first four months of this year. This was almost half of the $17.32 million fisheries products that we imported from Indonesia during the same period in 2014,” Vietnam Embassy first secretary Trung Truong Xuan said during a half day seminar on Friday.

According to the General Department of Vietnam Customs, last year Indonesia exported $43.98 million worth of seafood to Vietnam.

The half-day seminar, which featured several prominent agricultural and aquatic companies from Vietnam, was organized by the Embassy of Vietnam and inaugurated by Vietnamese Ambassador to Indonesia Nguyen Xuan Thuy.

Vietnam, a country of 95 million people, could become a major market for Indonesia’s fisheries products.

“Vietnam has been buying shrimp from Ecuador and India. Now Vietnam wants to buy our shrimp but we don’t have enough stock. Many shrimp farms closed down recently,” businessman Thomas Darmawan told The Jakarta Post on the sidelines of the seminar.

Besides shrimp, Vietnam is interested in buying seaweed, crabs and ornamental fish from Indonesia.

Vietnam seeks to buy more seafood from RI | The Jakarta Post


...

Now that's the way to do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian tuna dominate American market

_Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP) menilai ekspor ikan dari Indonesia ke mancanegara, terutama ke Amerika Serikat meningkat signifikan pasca pemerintah masif menindak kejahatan pencurian ikan (IUU Fishing) di perairan Nusantara._





_Ilegal Fishing Ditindak, Tuna Indonesia Kuasai Pasar Amerika_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pangu

Well, it seems a never ending story of fishing vessels trespassing territories. How many of these poor fishermen has GPS on their boats that properly demarcated no-go zones? Besides that, perhaps over-fishing has depleted stocks in certain areas & drove them to commit trespassing. Whatever their nationality, I pity these poor fishermen...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Pangu said:


> Well, it seems a never ending story of fishing vessels trespassing territories. How many of these poor fishermen has GPS on their boats that properly demarcated no-go zones? Besides that, perhaps over-fishing has depleted stocks in certain areas & drove them to commit trespassing. Whatever their nationality, I pity these poor fishermen...



no need to pity them, it's all about National Interest. Some countries want to increase their economic by conducting fishing although must commit some crimes, our just want to protect our fishing ground to be used for our local fishermen.

Albeit, any vessels who can conduct fishing thousands miles from their homeports is usually large vessels and not poorly equipped at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pangu

madokafc said:


> no need to pity them, it's all about National Interest. Some countries want to increase their economic by conducting fishing although must commit some crimes, our just want to protect our fishing ground to be used for our local fishermen.
> 
> Albeit, any vessels who can conduct fishing thousands miles from their homeports is usually large vessels and not poorly equipped at all.



I see. Indonesia definitely has every right to enforce territorial laws against any trespassers. You guys have like thousands of islands? Surely not easy for your coast guards. But I have to say your guys have some awesome beaches & natural beauty, the seafood is great too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Pangu said:


> I see. Indonesia definitely has every right to enforce territorial laws against any trespassers. *You guys have like thousands of islands?* Surely not easy for your coast guards. But I have to say your guys have some awesome beaches & natural beauty, the seafood is great too.



Yes indeed,

that's our blessing and curse at the same time though, to become the largest archipelago country in the world and one of the most diverse society in the world as the result.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Closing the year, Navy gonna sink 10 illegal fishing boats

_Mengakhiri tahun 2015, TNI AL kembali akan menenggelamkan kapal pencuri ikan. Kali ini ada 10 kapal illegal fishing yang akan ditenggelamkan bersama-sama dengan Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP)._






_Akhir Tahun, TNI AL Akan Tenggelamkan 10 Kapal Pencuri Ikan_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

10 illegal fishing boats are destroyed and sunk today (31/12/2015)

_The boats would be sunk in four different locations in the country: one in Belawan (North Sumatra), one in Tarempa, Batam (Riau Islands), two in Tarakan (North Kalimantan), and six in Tahuna (North Sulawesi)._















_Nasional - TNI AL Tenggelamkan 10 Kapal 'Illegal Fishing' Hari Ini | RRI Portal Berita Radio Berjaringan Nasional dan Internasional_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ShioTikus

happy new year


----------



## pr1v4t33r

12 illegal fishing boats are ready to be blown up this month
_12 Kapal Pencuri Ikan Antre Ditenggelamkan Bulan Ini_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

^
12 are soon to be blown and another 45 are in current waiting list.

57 Kapal Akan Kembali Ditenggelamkan Sepanjang Tahun 2016 - Tribun Batam


----------



## Cossack25A1

pr1v4t33r said:


> 2 Philippines illegal fishing boats seized by water police in Morotai (19/12/2015)
> 
> _Dua kapal nelayan asing berkebangsaan Filipina diamankan Kapal Polisi (KP) Baladewa saat patroli di perairan Halmahera, Maluku Utara. Kedua kapal beserta seluruh ABK ditangkap saat melakukan aktivitas penangkapan ikan jenis tuna di lokasi 45-50 mil laut sebelah Timur Laut Pulau Morotai pada Jumat 18 dan Sabtu 19 Desember 2015._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Diamankan, 16 Ton Ikan Tuna Hasil "Ilegal Fishing" - Kompas.com_



Well Indonesia is just enforcing her law in their territory so there is no problem as long as the fishermen are treated humanely. 

Anyways, is that a tuna fish in the last picture? I must have been looking at canned tuna for a long time that I didn't thought tuna fish are that big.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Cossack25A1 said:


> Well Indonesia is just enforcing her law in their territory so there is no problem as long as the fishermen are treated humanely. Anyways, is that a tuna fish in the last picture? I must have been looking at canned tuna for a long time that I didn't thought tuna fish are that big.



Yes, that's tuna. Ever since the crack down on illegal fishing, even our traditional fisherman that only fish near the shore using only traditional method, can also get big tuna catch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa

*157 fishing boats punished in 2015 for poaching in indonesian waters*
Kamis, 7 Januari 2016 08:33 WIB | 437 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry took punitive measures against a total of 157 fishing boats for carrying out illegal fishing activities in Indonesian waters in 2015.

These 157 boats comprised 84 foreign fishing boats and 73 Indonesian boats, Director General of Maritime and Fishery Resources of the ministry, Asep Burhanudin, said here on Wednesday.

Last year, the ministry deployed 27 patrol boats that managed to supervise 5,206 fishing boats in the countrys waters.

Of the 157 boats whose cases were taken to the courts, 118 boats were detained by the ministrys directorate general, one by the Indonesian Navy, 18 boats were detained by the Water Police, seven by the Maritime Security Agency (Bakamla), eight by local maritime and fishery offices, four by the customs and excise offices, and one by a local ranger unit.

Of the 84 foreign boats, 46 had the flag of Vietnam, 19 of the Philippines, 12 flew Malaysian and nine were flying Thailands flag.

The ministry, with the cooperation of the Indonesian Navy and the Police, sank a total of 121 boats since October 2014.

In 2015, 113 boats were sunk, including 53 boats that were sunk by the ministry, 51 by the Navy, and nine by the ministry and the police jointly.

The 121 boats that were sunk included 39 ships of Vietnam, 36 of the Philippines, 21 of the Thailand, 12 of Malaysia, two of the Papua New Guinea, one of China and 10 of Indonesia.(*)
157 fishing boats punished in 2015 for poaching in indonesian waters - ANTARA News


----------



## pr1v4t33r

3 Malaysian illegal fishing boats are burned today (7/1/2016)









_Terbukti Curi Ikan, 3 Kapal Nelayan Malaysia Dibakar di Riau_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia repatriates 23 enslaved Myanmar crew *
thejakartapost.com | National | Tue, January 12 2016, 4:04 PM




In this April 3 file photo, Burmese fishermen prepare to board a boat during a rescue operation in Benjina, Aru Islands, Indonesia. (AP/Dita Alangkara)

*National News*
The Indonesian government has repatriated 23 Myanmar citizens who were enslaved as crew on a Thai-owned fishing vessel, after the victims had settled their cases with fishing companies. The repatriation process started in December last year.

Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said that of the total of 103 enslaved crew members, 73 have had their claims and salaries paid out by the fishing company, leaving 30 people still to undergo the process. Those waiting are currently taking shelter in Ambon, Maluku.

"In December, 23 Myanmar citizens were returned to their homeland, with the cooperation of the International Organization for Migration," Susi said in a press conference on Monday as quoted by kompas.com at the office of the anti-illegal fishing task force.

The next repatriation group, she continued, would leave on Jan. 12, with 14 people. The other 24 persons are yet to receive their certificates of identity from the Myanmar government, which is still running a citizenship verification process.

Details of crew members being repatriated:

1. Sumber Laut Utama and Maju Bersama Jaya: five out of 12 crew have been repatriated

2. S&T Mitra Mina Industri and Era Sistem Informasindo: 10 of 12 crew have received their salary and four have been repatriated.

3. Biota Indo Persada, Jaring Mas, Hadidgo, Thalindo Arumina Jaya and Tanggul Mina Nusantara: 51 of 79 crew have received their salary and 14 have been repatriated. (ags)(+)

- See more at: Indonesia repatriates 23 enslaved Myanmar crew | The Jakarta Post

*Indonesia needs to keep momentum on fishery exports *
Anton Hermansyah, thejakartapost.com, Jakarta | Business | Tue, January 12 2016, 10:08 AM
*



*
Two fishing ships captured for destructive fishing in Southeast Sulawesi water on April 17, 2012. (Antara/Embong Salampessy)
*

Business News*
Indonesia needs to maintain the momentum in fishery exports as its strict measures against illegal fishing contributed to an increase in exports last year, a researcher said on Monday. 

Center for Policy Analysis fishery researcher Suhana said the moratorium on permits issued to foreign fishing vessels in 2014 and 2015 had contributed to an increase in tuna exports to the US last year, while neighboring Thailand and the Philippines saw decreases. 

"We need to take this opportunity to become the largest fishery product exporter," Suhana said at a press conference held by the People’s Coalition for Equal Fisheries (KIARA).

Citing latest data from the Maritime Affairs and Fishery Ministry on tuna fish exports to the US, Suhana said that Indonesian exports booked a 7.73 percent increase year-on-year from January to September 2015, while exports from Thailand and the Philippines decreased 17.36 percent and 32.59 percent, respectively.

He added that the main markets for Indonesian fishery products were faraway, such as Japan and the US. Southeast Asian countries were export-oriented and did not import from each other No country had a percentage of imports from other ASEAN countries higher than 50 percent except Brunei, which was at 81.89 percent, Suhana added.

"Even in Southeast Asia, only Indonesia and Vietnam have surpluses in fishery product exports-imports. ASEAN countries usually only import fishery products from other ASEAN countries to be processed and exported again to countries outside of ASEAN," Suhana said.(+)
*
- See more at: Indonesia needs to keep momentum on fishery exports | The Jakarta Post*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

3 Philippine illegal fishing boats seized by the Navy (18/1/2016)






_KRI Slamet Riayadi Tangkap Tiga Kapal Filipina. Danlantamal: Jelas Akan Ditenggelamkan - Tribun Manado_
_KRI Slamet Riyadi Amankan Tiga Pamboat Philipina di Laut Sulawesi | BeritaManado.com_
_ABK Filipina yang Ditangkap Fasih Bahasa Indonesia - Tribun Manado_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia to Sink More Illegal Foreign Fishing Boats

The Sorong prosecution office said two Philippines fishing boats would be destroyed after the court gave its verdict on charge of illegal fishing in Indonesian waters. Head of the criminal section of the Sorong prosecution office Danang P Dwiharjo in Sorong said the two boats would be exploded if the court gave the guilty verdict.






The two boats are now detained at the fishing terminal of Sorong and their cases are being processed by the prosecution office, Danang said. The two boats with skippers Graciano Maglasang (51) and Rodrigo Puno (48) and 47 crew members were caught by Indonesian sea security authorities off Raja Ampat on Wednesday.

Danang said the boats were caught with 3 tons of tuna fishes worth around Rp500 million. He said the two Philippines skippers claimed they were not aware that they had entered Indonesian water territory.

_Indonesia to sink more foreign fishing boats - ANTARA News_



More Ships to Eradicate Illegal Fishing






The Ministry of Marine and Fishery Affairs has vowed to strengthen the national sea-surveillance fleet with _4 __new 60-meter ships_. All the ships are expected to be procured in April 2016. Furthermore, _5 new speedboats_ and _1 __140-meter surveillance fleet _will also strengthen the national fleet. Meanwhile, the _120 days of airborne surveillance _will further complement the government surveillance against illegal activities at sea.

_More Ships to Eradicate Illegal Fishing_



3 Malaysian illegal fishing boats seized by Indonesian water police, 5 other boats escaped (21/1/2016)

Tiga kapal nelayan berbendera Malaysia berhasil ditangkap pihak keamanan Indonesia pada Kamis (21/1). Dua kapal ditangkap oleh Kapal Patroli (KP) Pelikan-5008 BKO Polda Kaltim di perairan Laut Sulawesi, tepatnya pada posisi 3o 28’ 770” LU - 118 o 43’ 661” BT, dan satu kapal ditangkap Direktorat Polisi Perairan (Ditpolair) Polda Kaltim di perairan Karang Unarang.





_Illegal Fishing Lagi, Tiga Kapal Malaysia Ditangkap | Radar Tarakan_



Launching of ORCA 2, 60 meter, marine and fishery patrol vessel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia: Unidentified vessel fires on fishing trawler near Anambas Island 22 January
A Taiwan-flagged fishing trawler was approached and fired upon by an unknown vessel at 2218 hrs local time some 57 nm north-northeast of Anambas Island. The crew took evasive manoeuvres and after an hour the craft stopped its pursuit of the trawler. No one was injured by the gunfire and the vessel was able to continue its journey.
_https://pviltd.com/news-insight/new...time-onshore-security-report-26-jan-2016.html_



US, Indonesia step up collaboration to tackle illegal fishing 




.....
In its efforts, the US Department of Justice will be involved in providing training for prosecutors and judges, US Ambassador to Indonesia Robert Blake said on Wednesday when speaking to reporters at the American cultural center, @America.
......
According to Blake, the two countries are also discussing initiating a new program to build cooperation between Interpol and Indonesia to assist in law enforcement in the fishery.
.....
US government, through is development agency, also launched a $33 million five-year sustainable fishery program that will focus on protecting biodiversity in Indonesia's coral triangle area. The Indonesian government's efforts have produced results. From Oct. 2014 until Dec. 2015 the government sank 117 boats and revoked the business permits of 15 companies.

readmore: _http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...tep-collaboration-tackle-illegal-fishing.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia: Unidentified vessel fires on fishing trawler near Anambas Island 22 January
> A Taiwan-flagged fishing trawler was approached and* fired upon by an unknown vessel *at 2218 hrs local time some 57 nm north-northeast of Anambas Island. The crew took evasive manoeuvres and after an hour the craft stopped its pursuit of the trawler. No one was injured by the gunfire and the vessel was able to continue its journey.


if they were fired without warning and the location was near anambas island.... then the best possibilities is that the were attack by one of the thailand fishing industries mafias... it happen several time before around that area. they basically scared any local trawler away by doing the exact same thing.
few years ago some of them even manage to flee from being captured by attacking the navy's personals that caught them and took hostage another.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The 3rd, 60 meter marine and fishery patrol vessel, ORCA 003 was launched 22 January 2016





Launching of 4 units, 32 meter marine and fishery patrol vessels, 17 December 2015





Exclusive video, 3 illegal fishing boats blown up in Batam, 10 November 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Thai seafood industry crackdown sparks arrests*

2 February 2016
From the section Asia






Image copyright Reuters
Image caption Thailand is the world's third-largest seafood exporter
More than 100 people have been arrested in a crackdown on abuses in Thailand's multi-billion dollar seafood industry, officials say.

Last April the European Union threatened to boycott the industry unless it tackled illegal fishing and allegations of human trafficking.

On Monday, police said a taskforce set up since had investigated 36 cases and also rescued 130 trafficking victims.

Thailand is the world's third largest exporter of seafood.

Human rights groups have long highlighted abuses in the Thai industry, saying it is reliant on illegal fishing practices and overfishing, and involves trafficked workers from neighbouring countries who, they say, work in conditions akin to slavery.

Deputy National Police Chief Thammasak Witcharaya said that in the 16 months prior to the task force being set up only 15 cases were investigated, insisting that the crackdown had intensified.

He added that nearly all of the 102 suspects arrested were prosecuted and 36 sent to prison.

*Analysis: Jonathan Head, BBC News, Bangkok*

The problems in Thailand's seafood industry are complex and will not be solved quickly even with determined government effort.

There is the challenge of properly licensing thousands of fishing boats and reducing the fleet to a more sustainable size, but also of regulating a fragmented processing industry, one of the word's biggest, where endemic labour abuses exist.

Then there is the illegal but very profitable business of trafficking migrants through Thailand.

While these arrests are an improvement on previous years, it must be viewed in that context; it is progress, but limited.

The revelation last November that even a global brand as big as Nestle had discovered evidence of slave-like conditions in parts of its Thai supply chain is an indication of how deep-rooted the problem is.

The Thai military government, desperate to improve its ranking in the US annual trafficking report and to avoid an EU ban, seems willing to act. The real test will be the prosecution of those who are running illegal businesses.

Last year the inclusion of a senior military general among 88 people charged with trafficking was seen as a breakthrough, but Thai judicial procedures are slow.

Most damaging was when the police general who had led the anti-trafficking drive sought asylum in Australia in November. He claimed his superiors actually obstructed his work, and that a forced transfer to southern Thailand would have put his life at risk from trafficking networks.

The EU's warning to Thailand last April said it would block seafood imports unless Thailand implemented a tailor-made action plan within six months. About 15% of Thailand's seafood exports are destined for the EU.





Image copyright ILO
Image caption Thailand says has insisted it will be able to tackle the abuses
The US also has Thailand on a blacklist for failing to do enough about what it called "persistent" labour abuses in the seafood sector.

Thai authorities have consistently said they are tackling the abuses and are confident they can address international concerns.

Rights groups have said that fishermen from Cambodia and Myanmar - also known as Burma - are trafficked and forced to work on the boats, and also highlighted the use of children working in the industry. 

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-35457036

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Indonesia and US join forces to police the seas *
A new strategic partnership to improve marine law enforcement and combat illegal fishing in Indonesia builds on existing progress




The Indonesian Navy blows up a foreign fishing vessel caught fishing illegally at Lemukutan Island, Kalimantan, Indonesia. Photograph: STR/EPA
Johnny Langenheim

Wednesday 3 February 2016 08.42 GMT Last modified on Wednesday 3 February 2016 09.50 GMT

President Joko Widodo’s plan to establish Indonesia as a ‘global maritime axis’ took a step forward last week as US ambassador Robert Blake announced a partnership programme to help improve marine law enforcement and sustainable fisheries management in the world’s largest archipelagic nation.

According to the World Bank, illegal, unreported and unregulated fishing (IUUF) costs an estimated $20 billion in lost revenue annually. Around a quarter of these losses occur in Indonesia, whose fishing industry is second only to China in size. 

2015 saw Indonesia launch a high profile ‘war’ on IUUF, as charismatic new Marine Affairs & Fisheries minister, Susi Pudjiastuti set about sending a strong message to Indonesia’s neighbours, by very publicly blowing up vessels caught fishing illegally and arresting their crews. Since she took office in October 2014, 157 boats have been seized and 113 sunk, while 15 companies have lost their business permits. Pudjiastuti has also banned transshipment at sea and restricted the area open to commercial fishing.

The hard line approach has proved popular with the Indonesian public and the media, but it’s more than just clever PR. Pudjiastuti – a businesswoman whose divorcee status, tattoos and smoking habit single her out from many of her cabinet colleagues – is achieving tangible progress. In the last quarter of 2015, Indonesia’s fisheries sector grew by 8.37%, almost double the country’s overall economic growth in the same period.

The increased cooperation between Indonesia and the US follows President Widodo’s visit to Washington in October last year, when he and President Obama signed a Maritime Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) to improve security, economic viability and conservation within the sector.

Conservation is a crucial part of the equation in a country that lies at the heart of the Coral Triangle bioregion, home to 60% of the world’s reef-building corals – vital habitats and spawning grounds for commercially important fish species. According to the World Bank, fully two-thirds of Indonesia’s reefs are currently threatened by overfishing.

In December 2015, the US government’s development agency USAID committed $33 million over five years to help protect marine resources and improve the sustainability of Indonesia’s fishing industry. Over the last decade or so, the overall area of the country’s Marine Protected Areas (MPAs) has more than tripled to 157,000 sq km and is intended to reach 200,000 sq km by 2020.

All of this is positive news for one of the world’s biggest fisheries, but establishing MPAs is only half the story of course. Surveys suggest that many of Indonesia’s marine parks are lacking the robust management and enforcement that they need. US environmental charity Conservation International recently carried out an in depth assessment of the Natuna Islands, a remote archipelago west of Borneo. Scientists were shocked to discover that conditions were actually worse within the MPA than outside it.

The indications are that Indonesia will continue its zero-tolerance policy on IUUF in 2016, even bypassing the sometimes lengthy judicial process and allowing coast guard and navy to sink trespassing vessels immediately. So far, the policies haven’t led to the diplomatic problems that many predicted and they should in theory reduce pressure on the all-important MPAs. 

But the parks themselves need to be managed in a dynamic, collaborative way, engaging local people in enterprises like ecotourism, sustainable aquaculture, conservation and enforcement. Making marine parks economically viable gives communities a real stake in their success.

http://www.theguardian.com/environm...orces-to-combat-illegal-fishing-protect-reefs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Coming Soon... 140 meter LPD, for marine and fishery HQ vessel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Navy seized 1 illegal fishing vessel from Malaysia, with 4 Myanmarese crews (10/2/2016)




_TNI AL Tangkap Kapal Malaysia Pencuri Ik.. -1309943::Okezone News_
_TNI AL Amankan Kapal "Illegal Fishing" Berbendera Malaysia - Kompas.com_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

23 illegal fishing boats planned to be blown up on 22 February 2016.

The list:

KM BV 9619 TS (85GT) from Vietnam
KM BV 8281 TS (90GT) from Vietnam
KM BV 9947 TS (85GT) from Vietnam
KM BV 7872 TS (90GT) from Vietnam
KM KG 93525 TS (139GT) from Vietnam
KM KG 91490 TS (139 GT) from Vietnam
KM KG 93877 TS (139 GT) from Vietnam
KM KG 93577 TS (139GT) from Vietnam
KM Altri 88 from Filipina
KM Badit (1GT) from Indonesia
KM Pertiwi 01 (4GT) from Indonesia
KM Pison 04 (2GT) from Indonesia
KM Dewa Ruci (2GT) from Indonesia
KM Solavide (2GT) from Indonesia
KM Zoultan from Filipina
KM Starcki 10 (742GT) from Indonesia
SLFA 2915 (83GT) from Malaysia
PKFB 376 (63GT) from Malaysia
KHF 451 (62GT) from Malaysia
PSF 2461 (53GT) from Malaysia
PPF 164 (91,04GT) from Malaysia
PPF 593 (48GT) from Malaysia
PKFA 8482 (48GT) from Malaysia
_Susi Akan Nge-Bom 23 Kapal Pencuri Ikan, Ini Daftarnya_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Seven Malaysian fishing vessels detained in Malacca Strait 

Four Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry’s fisheries and marine resource surveillance unit patrol boats have detained seven Malaysian-flagged fishing vessels for allegedly trawling for fish in Indonesian territory, the Malacca Strait.






All crew on the fishing vessels are alleged to be Indonesian citizens who had been illegally employed by Malaysian businessmen to fish without permits in Indonesian waters.

The ministry’s fisheries and marine resource surveillance unit head Akhmadon said that it was not uncommon for Malaysian companies to employ Indonesian people, without providing them with legal work documents, to carry out illegal fishing activities in Indonesian waters.

“Not only are they fishing in our territories illegally, they have also used fishing vessels equipped with trawls, which are prohibited as they are destructive to the local marine environment,” Akhmadon told _thejakartapost.com_ on Sunday.

The ministry said the seven Malaysian vessels were detained on Feb.1, along with the 36 crew members, all Indonesians.

The captain of fishing vessel KM SLFA 2915, Indra, 34, a resident of Tanjung Balai Asahan, North Sumatra, said that, by using a tourist passport, he entered Malaysia to work as a construction worker two years ago. His experience as a seaman had eventually led Indra to work for a fishing company in Negeri Perak, Malaysia.

“In Asahan, only a few fishing companies were still operating. That’s why I was okay to work as a fisherman in Malaysia, as a captain of a fishing vessel. Besides, working in Malaysia, I was able to get quite a high income,” said Indra, claiming that as a captain he was paid RM 100 (US$24.10) per day.

A crew member of a fishing vessel, he added, could get RM 70 per day, far higher than in Indonesia where a daily salary is a mere Rp 50,000 ($3.71) per day.

Indra said that he and the 35 other fishermen were fully aware that they were in Indonesian territories but that they kept fishing in the area, no matter what, due to the high catch potential.

Berton, another of the arrested crew members, also said that the income he could receive from working for a Malaysian fishing company was far higher than what he would receive working for an Indonesian company.

“Thus, we decided to work for Malaysian companies and fish in Indonesian territories. Higher income was the only reason for us to do this,” said Berton.

Akhmadon said the seven Malaysian fishing vessels had been operating in waters around the Malacca Strait for some time before they were caught by the ministry’s sea patrols. They would be charged with Law No.31/2004 on Fisheries which carries a penalty of five years in prison and Rp 2 billion fines, he went on.

“Once there is a final court ruling, we will sink all of those vessels, while the suspects, who are all Indonesians, will be repatriated to their home towns,” said Akhmadon. (ebf)

_Seven Malaysian fishing vessels detained in Malacca Strait | The Jakarta Post_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Navy will destroy 31 illegal fishing vessels

The Indonesian Navy to sink as many as 31 ships were convicted of illegal fishing in Indonesian seas. Head of Information Department of the Navy, Admiral M Zainudin detailing that of 31 vessels, five of which are catching the Navy. While 26 other foreign vessels are vessels catch the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries. The vessels are scheduled to be drowned in different places simultaneously.

_Indonesia's Navy Will Destroy 31 Foreign Ship that Thieves Fish_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

One illegal fishing boat from Malaysia with 4 Thailand crews seized by water police in Aceh

_Metrotvnews.com, Langsa: Sebuah kapal asing asal Malaysia disandarkan di Pelabuhan Kuala Langsa, Langsa, Aceh, Rabu (17/2/2016). Kapal dengan nomor lambung *PKFB 1035 GT 56* dan empat awak kapal asal Thailand tersebut berhasil diamankan Direktorat Polisi Perairan (Ditpolair) saat melakukan patroli dengan kapal lory 3018 di perairan laut Aceh pada Selasa (16/2/2016). Barang bukti kapal dan ikan sekitar 2 ton serta dua alat tangkap trawl (pukat harimau) diamankan di Satpolair Langsa. ANTARA/Syifa Yulinnas_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

450GT illegal fishing vessel using Seychelles flag with 27 crews (2 Taiwanese, 15 Pilipines, 7 Indonesian and 4 Vietnamese) seized by the navy around Sabang water.

_Dari hasil pemeriksaan awal diketahui kapal tersebut bernama FV. Jiin Horng No . 106 / 450 GT dengan pemilik Jin Horng Ocean Enterprice Co. Ltd., Republik Of Seychelles. Kapal spesialis penangkap ikan tuna ini dinakhodai oleh Chen Chin-Li. Saat ditangkap kapal tersebut diketahui memuat 183.400 Kg ikan._
















_Kapal Pencuri Ikan Asing Ditangkap TNI AL di Perairan Sabang - Pos Belitung_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia scuttles 30 vessels in anti-illegal fishing program today

_Indonesia's Anti-Illegal Fishing Task Force, or Satgas 115, scuttled 30 vessels in five separate locations on Monday (22/02), for poaching in the country's rich oceans. _

_



_

Tyas Budiman, fisheries resources director of the Maritime and Fisheries Ministry's monitoring affairs directorate general, said the action took place separately in Pontianak, West Kalimantan; Bitung, North Sulawesi; Riau Island's Batam; Tahuna in North Sulawesi; and Belawan, North Sumatra.






“The scuttling ceremony was directly led by Maritime and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti as the commander of Satgas 115 via live streaming from the ministry's office in Jakarta,” Tyas said in a statement on Monday, adding that this was the first of such events this year.





_Sepuluh kapal nelayan asing sudah berada di laut Batam untuk ditenggelamkan secara serentak bersama 20 kapal lainnya yang ada di Indonesia, Senin (22/2/2016). _





_Sejumlah kapal nelayan asing yang diledakkan di perairan Batam oleh KKP dan TNI AL. _





_detik-detik pemusnahan delapan kapal asing asal Vietnam yang dimusnahkan di perairan Pulau Datuk, Kabupaten Mempawah, Kalbar (22/2/2016)_

_Among the 30 scuttled vessels, 11 were identified as Vietnamese, seven were Filipino and four as Malaysian. The rest were local vessels. _






The scuttling was supported by the Indonesian Navy, National Police, Indonesian Maritime Security Agency (Bakamla) and the Attorney General's Office, Tyas said.






Indonesia, under the leadership of President Joko Widodo, has declared a war on foreign vessels illegally fishing in its waters and has taken a strong stance by sinking them.

_The Ministry has so far scuttled 151 vessels for illegal operations, comprised of 50 Vietnamese vessels, 43 Filipino, 21 Thai, 20 Malaysian, two Papua New Guinean, one Chinese and 14 Indonesian._

_- Indonesia Scuttles 30 Vessels in Anti-Illegal Fishing Program | Jakarta Globe_
_- Setelah Kapal Asing Diledakkan, Nelayan Langsung Berlomba Cari Puing-Puingnya di Laut - Tribun Batam_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Fiery warning against illegal fishing





Indonesia sank 27 impounded foreign boats yesterday, as the country stepped up a campaign against illegal fishing in its waters. 






The empty vessels from the Philippines, Vietnam, Malaysia and Myanmar were blown up or scuttled at five locations across the country, said Indonesian Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti.






Those boats had been caught fishing illegally in the archipelago of more than 17,000 islands. Four Indonesian boats were also sunk after their crews were caught fishing without proper documentation.

_Fiery warning against illegal fishing, SE Asia News & Top Stories - The Straits Times_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1044779245565683


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Consulate General in Manado Repatriates 136 Filipinos
_24 February 2016 - One hundred thirty-six (136) Filipinos detained for fishing in the waters of Indonesia were scheduled to be repatriated on February 23 from Bitung City, Indonesia to General Santos City, Philippines via KUDA LAUT 01, a vessel owned by a prominent Filipino businessman in Bitung, Mr. Voltaire Loma. These Filipinos came from the Indonesian Immigration Offices of Sorong, Ternate, Bitung, and the Immigration Office – Detention Center in Manado (RUDENIM)._





_Request Rejected_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cossack25A1

Looks like the ships where blown up "as a group" rather than as "individual ships"... though I could be wrong as the pictures in post 598 shows that the ships are placed side by side before being blown up.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Cossack25A1 said:


> Looks like the ships where blown up "as a group" rather than as "individual ships"... though I could be wrong as the pictures in post 598 shows that the ships are placed side by side before being blown up.



True, most of the boats were blown up as groups, we can clearly see that on the last video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian navy captured Nigerian flag vessel named FV Viking, 12.5Nm from Riau islands. This vessel is a target of Norwegian Interpol operation.

_Kapal perang milik jajaran Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat (Koarmabar), KRI Sultan Thaha Saifudin, Kamis (25/02/2016) berhasil menangkap kapal FV Viking berbendera Nigeria yang merupakan target operasi interpol asal Norwegia. Kapal asing tersebut dinahkodai oleh Huan Venesa merupakan warga negara Chili dengan jumlah 11 orang ABK. Berdasarkan Purple Notice Interpol Norway kapal tersebut sudah 13 kali ganti nama, 12 kali ganti bendera dan 8 kali ganti call sign._

_




_










_TNI AL Berhasil Tangkap Kapal Asing Buruan Interpol di Kepri _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Which Country Has Had The Most Ships Sunk - Katadata News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The Arrest of the Viking 
_The hunt for the last of six known toothfish poaching vessels has ended with the arrest of the Nigerian-flagged Viking in Indonesia. The announcement of the vessel’s arrest was made at a press conference in Jakarta today, held by Indonesian Fisheries Minister, Susi Pudjiastuti, the Commander of the Western Naval Fleet and other high-ranking Indonesian officials._






Officials stated that the Viking has been detained for entering Indonesian waters without permission and for falsifying its name. The ship’s Captain, Huan Venesa of Chile, and its crew of 10 from Indonesia, Chile, Argentina, Myanmar and Peru, have also been detained.

_The Viking has been the target of Sea Shepherd’s 12th Southern Ocean Defense Campaign, Operation Icefish 2015-16. _

Last week, Sea Shepherd’s campaign leader, Captain Siddharth Chakravarty, notified officials in Indonesia of the suspected entry of the Viking into Indonesian waters. At today’s press conference, Minister Susi revealed that the Viking was located in the waters around the Riau Islands by the Indonesian Navy.






Indonesian officials again reiterated their strong stance against Illegal, Unreported, Unregulated (IUU) fishing, vowing to sink the Viking if the vessel is found to be in breach of international and national laws.

Captain Sid Chakravarty said, _“Indonesia has once again demonstrated a strong commitment to ensure that IUU fishing vessels and operators will not be welcome in its waters. Minister Susi has clearly stated that she intends to sink the Viking for crimes related to illegal fishing. Such swift government action is vital in ending the destructive streak of IUU vessels.”_

The Viking is one of six toothfish poaching operators known to illegally fish vulnerable populations of Antarctic and Patagonian toothfish in the Southern Ocean.






These six vessels, which Sea Shepherd named the "Bandit 6", had been operating with impunity for more than 10 years, able to avoid detection and arrest by frequently changing name and registry; and by exploiting the remoteness of the Southern Ocean "shadowlands" where monitoring and surveillance is difficult.

_In 2013, the Viking, then called Snake, was the first fishing vessel to be issued with an Interpol Purple Notice for fishing-related violations following a petition from authorities in Norway. _

The owners and operators of the Viking are suspected of violating national laws and regulations, as well as international conventions by engaging in fraud and fisheries-related crime.






The Viking was last boarded by the Australian Customs Officers in September, 2015 on her way to Antarctica. With the return of the Viking to Indonesian waters and the subsequent arrest, all of the Toothfish poaching vessels have been put out of action.

“The successful chase and the deliberate sinking of the Thunder, followed by the evidence hand-over and the trial in the case of her officers have firmly established Sea Shepherd’s reputation as being steadfast in their role to see the poachers through to the very end. This reputation has directly resulted in return of the Viking back to shore, earlier than ever before. In a short span of 15 months, the entire fleet of the toothfish poachers is in disarray with no poachers fishing in Antarctica for the first time. International cooperation, spearheaded by Sea Shepherd’s at-sea campaigns, has directly resulted in one of the swiftest and biggest successes in marine conservation history.”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KHF 1959, 64 Gross Ton Malaysian illegal fishing boat with 5 Myanmarese and Thailand crews, seized by water police around Aceh water (26/2/2016).

_Sebuah kapal Malaysia yang ditangkap Ditpolair disandarkan di Pelabuhan Kuala Langsa, Langsa, Aceh, Jumat (26/2/2016). Kapal asal Malaysia dengan nomor lambung KHF 1959 GT 64 serta lima awak kapal asal Myanmar dan Thailand berhasil diamankan Ditpolair saat melakukan patroli dengan kapal Lory 3018 pada 40 mil di perairan laut Aceh, sementara barang bukti kapal, dua alat tangkap trawl (pukat harimau) serta ikan sebanyak 800 kg sudah diamankan._










_Petugas Ditpolair memperlihatkan lima awak kapal asing di Pelabuhan Kuala Langsa _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Last Known Chilean Sea Bass Poaching Ship Caught in Indonesia*
_By Samantha Cowan | Takepart.com_

Hundreds of days of chasing down illegal fishing ships in the frigid Southern Ocean have paid off for environmental activist group Sea Shepherd. The last of the known poaching ships designed to catch Patagonia toothfish—or Chilean sea bass, as they’re called in markets and restaurants—has been detained in Indonesia.






The ship, known as the Viking, was the final vessel out of a half dozen poaching vessels on the Sea Shepherd Conservation Society’s list. The ships, referred to as the Bandit 6, had been illegally operating in the region surrounding Antarctica for more than a decade.

Sea Shepherd captain Siddharth Chakravarty, who had been discreetly tracking the pirate ship for several weeks, notified officials when it entered Indonesian waters last week. Members of the Indonesia’s Ministry of Marine Affairs and Fisheries detained the Viking and its 11 crew members for falsifying the ship’s name.

“In a short span of 15 months, the entire fleet of the toothfish poachers is in disarray, with no poachers fishing in Antarctica for the first time,” Chakravarty said in a statement issued Friday. Crews were previously able to operate illegally with few consequences, hidden from authorities in the remote Southern Ocean.

*Chakravarty, who previously helped chase down another illegal vessel, called the Kunlun, called the capture of the last of the Bandit 6 one of the “swiftest and biggest successes in marine conservation history.”*

Although it’s neither a bass nor is it always caught off Chilean waters, Chilean sea bass fetches a high market price. That makes it a valuable catch for poachers, with the ships able to haul in about $1 million worth of fish. Roughly twice as much Chilean sea bass entering the U.S. market comes from poachers rather than legal fishers, according to estimates from the U.S. Department of Commerce.

While these unlawful crews hurt legal fishers’ businesses, they also threatened the Antarctic ecosystem. Toothfish aren’t listed as an endangered species, but illegal, unregulated, and unreported fishing makes tracking the species’ status difficult. As predators, toothfish are an important part of the food chain. The poachers also use illegal gill nets to capture the deepwater fish, which can snatch up and unintentionally kill other species.

*The Indonesian navy plans to sink the Viking within the next few days, signaling, at least temporarily, the end of the destructive practice.*

Last Known Chilean Sea Bass Poaching Ship Caught in Indonesia - Yahoo News


....

Edit : bleh.. tyt udah ada beritax diatas yak?!.. ya udah skadar tambahan aja heuheu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2 Vietnamese illegal fishing vessels seized by Indonesian marine police around West Kalimantan water (1/3/2016) 

_Direktorat Polisi Perairan (Dit Polair) Mabes Polri menangkap 2 kapal asal negara Vietnam yang melakukan penangkapan ikan secara ilegal di wilayah perairan Indonesia, Selasa (1/3/2016) sekitar pukul 18.00 WIB. Kedua kapal yang ditangkap tersebut yaitu KM Sinar-288/BV3240TS yang dinahkodai Ahung Van An serta membawa 9 ABK dan KM Sinar-533/BV99253TS yang dinahkodai Tran Tien Dat dengan membawa 16 ABK. Kedua kapal tersebut ditangkap Kapal Pinguin 5011 yang dipimpin langsung oleh komandan AKP Rinto Haifan Simbolon, pada titik koordinat 02.34'420 U - 109.14'916" T disekitar Pulau Sumpadi._































_Mabes Polri Tangkap 2 Kapal Ikan Vietnam Berbendera Indonesia - Foto.kompas.com_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2 Philippine's illegal fishing boats, MIHTY GEEN & ESTRELA, seized by Indonesian marine police around North Sulawesi waters (2/3/2016)

_Dua kapal perikanan asing berbendera Filipina dengan nama MIHTY GEEN jumlah ABK sebanyak 8 Orang WNA Filipina dan ESTRELA dengan jumlah ABK sebanyak 8 orang WNA Filipina di tangkap oleh KP.Baladewa 8002 milik Polair Mabes Polri di perairan sulawesi utara._





_KKP Kembali Proses 2 Kapal Filipina Pelaku IUU Fishing | KKP News_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

3 Malaysian illegal fishing boats seized by Indonesian Marine & Fishery Patrol around Batam waters, Riau islands (7/3/2016)

_Anggota Ditjen Pengawasan Sumber Daya Kelautan dan Perikanan (PSDKP) Batam menjaga tiga kapal nelayan asal Malaysia yang ditangkap bersama 13 awak kapal di Batam, Kepulauan Riau, Senin (7/3). Ketiga kapal tersebut, yaitu KM SLFA 4625, KM KHF1917, dan KM PKFB1512, ditangkap di perairan Selat Malaka dengan menggunakan Kapal Patroli (KP) Hiu 3215 karena mencuri ikan dengan menggunakan pukat harimau._















_NEWSVIDEO: Curi Ikan di Indonesia, 3 Kapal Malaysia Ditangkap PSDKP Batam - Tribun Batam_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

6 Vietnamese illegal fishing boats seized by Indonesian navy around Natuna waters (5/3/2016)

_Kapal Perang Republik Indonesia (KRI) Sultan Thaha Syaifuddin-376 kapal perang jajaran Koarmabar dengan Komandan Letkol Laut (P) Komaruddin menangkap enam kapal ikan asing (KIA) asal Vietnam yang diduga melanggar wilayah penangkapan ikan di perairan Kepulauan Riau. _





Adapun 6 KIA yang ditangkap itu terdiri dari

1. KM Sinar 285/BV 4889 TS, captain: Ngu Yen Phai with 4 crews,
2. KM Sinar 287/BV 95441, captain: Pham with 6 crews,
3. KM Sinar 606/TG 93666 captain: Nguyen Van Twan with 10 crews.
4. KM Bulan 029/BV 0397 TS captain: Thach with 9 crews.
5. KM Bulan 042/BT h 99121 TS captain: Gan Ngoc Ginh with 9 crews.
6. KM bulan 030/BV 0411 TS captain: Tranye with 3 crews.

_TNI AL Tangkap Enam Kapal Ikan Milik Vietnam - Poskota News_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

we have done more good in a year with our crackdown than most country in ASEAN in a thousand years.

Seafood Slaves - Al Jazeera English

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## 帅的一匹

Iron hands by Indonesian government!


----------



## katarabhumi

*Susi Pudjiastuti : Many Ships evade Taxes*
WEDNESDAY, 09 MARCH, 2016

*TEMPO.CO, Jakarta* - Low tax uptake from the fisheries sector has prompted Marine Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti to launch another bold initiative. The action includes a review of vessel weights and an increase in fishery-production tax rates for bigger ships. The move is meant to make fishing firms' contribution to state coffers proportional to their incomes.

As a result of the policy, several companies have lodged protests with the House of Representatives (DPR). Susi, however, remains unfazed. At the ministerial housing complex in Widya Chandra, South Jakarta, last week, Susi said she would not hesitate to crack down on shady business practices and the players behind them.


*Why is it that many big vessels are unable to operate because of your policy?*

_They are phony companies. The vessels aren't theirs. They are foreign ships. Our foreign ship analysis and evaluation put them on a blacklist, and the ships will finally be confiscated by the state. Those who were not put on the blacklist will be allowed to return home._


*What about the companies claiming that the vessels have been legitimately purchased?*

_We haven't found them. If the purchases are legitimate, where's the evidence of transfer? They have all lied. We don't just impose bans. If we are mistaken, we are inviting (the aggrieved parties to file) lawsuits with the state administrative court. Even Tomy Winata has agreed to de-register his boat. Yorrys Raweyaiwas has also been silent. We've done it all properly. If further investigated, all of them will be seen as committing fraud. Then, we could just sink their vessels._


*Why aren't there any taxable fishing enterprises in operation? *

_There's no contribution to tax because everything in the fisheries sector is illegal. No data is available. The quantity of fish is also unclear. Many big ships are put in the names of housewives, pedicab drivers or chauffeurs. We've found such practices in Bali, where there are no actual companies, no officers either. That's why we're putting it in order, as we're targeting to achieve legal, reported, and regulated fishing. Therefore, business associations shouldn't keep on raising misleading issues._


*So the higher rates of fishery production tax (PHP) are meant to increase the sector's tax contribution?*

_Correct. Juwana wooden ships measuring 60-70 gross tons (GT), for instance, can net Rp2-3 billion in yearly income. They previously paid only Rp1-2 million in PHP. Now we've raised the amount to Rp50 million annually. This is still low. Bigger ships, like those measuring 150 GT, are subjected to taxes of Rp200 million. The rate is normal because the number of large vessels is small. So why have so many of them lodged protests? It's because they've so far been involved in markdowns._


*What do you make of complaints about delays in the issuance of ship licenses? *

_Not everybody with money should be able build ships and be given license to fish. To do so could deplete fish stocks. Many countries have limited their fishing volumes. The National Commission for Fish Resources has established the maximum fishing volume in Indonesia at 9.5 million tons. In reality, the total has reached 15 million tons. When the quota is exceeded, we will stop licensing.

Previously, individuals applied for licenses by exerting pressure, by using connections with officials, relevant personnel or House lawmakers. We are trying to put a stop to that. This policy is meant to protect fishermen so they can get their fair share of fish again._

Susi Pudjiastuti : Many Ships evade Taxes | Interview | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Welldone, keep update!


----------



## pr1v4t33r

37GT Illegal fishing boat from Malaysia,TW.128/F.Teluk Cowei, seized by Indonesian marine police around Karang Unarang waters, Nunukan, East Kalimantan (10/3/2016)

Kapal Malaysia dengan nama,TW.128/F.Teluk Cowei 37 GT ditangkap di koordinat 04"07'000"LU118" 10' BT. Penangkapan dilakukan pada Kamis (10/3) pukul 06.20 WITA. Dalam kasus ini, lanjutnya, 3 warga Malaysia diamankan. Mereka terdiri dari 1 nakhoda bernama Akik bin Amin (29) dengan dua ABK, Sukri (45) dan Ilham (14). Dalam kapal ini juga ditemukan 100 kg ikan campuran dan 80 udang.






_Kapal Penangkap Ikan Malaysia Disergap Polisi di Perairan Nunukan_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pingtan pushed into red by Indonesia fishing moratorium
_Chinese fishing firm Pingtan Marine's 2015 financial year was heavily affected by Indoesia's moratorium on fishing activity, sending it into loss-making territory. _






In December 2014 the Indonesian government introduced a six-month moratorium on issuing new fishing licenses and renewals, so that its ministry of maritime affairs and fisheries (MMAF) could monitor the operations of existing fleets, in a bid to combat illegal fishing.

Of Pingtan's 135 vessels, 117 operate in Indonesia's Arafura Sea. To cooperate with the country's licence check procedures, from February 2015 Pingtan temporarily ceased operations of the 117 vessels licensed to fish there.

As a result, revenue from Pingtan's fishing business for the financial year ended Dec. 31, 2015, came to $60.7 million, down from $233.4m the year before. _Gross loss was $2.8m, compared to a profit of $77.6m; gross margin was 4.6%, down from 33.2%._

_Pingtan pushed into red by Indonesia fishing moratorium | Undercurrent News_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian government to sink 1.322GT illegal fishing vessel, FV Viking today (14/3/2016)

_The Indonesian Government is to sink the FV Viking vessel, wanted by the Interpol for several marine regulation infringements, in Pangandaran Waters, West Java Province on Monday (March 14). "The FV Viking which has been the Norwegian Interpols fugitive had been arrested in the Indonesian waters and will be sunken tomorrow," Head of Public Relation and Cooperation of the Ministry of Marine and Fishery Affairs Lilly Aprilya Pregiwati said here Sunday on a press release._






The sinking ceremony will take place at the Susi Airs air strip in Tanjung Bantu Mandi, Pangandaran, West Java. The Indonesian President and some ambassadors are scheduled to attend the ceremony. Previously, Minister of Marine and Fishery Affairs Susi Pudjiastuti revealed that the interpol fugitive vessel had changed its name 13 times and used 12 different flags that the fishing vessel was said as a stateless vessel.






The FV Viking was allegedly to violate some international law and convention and fraud concerning its illegal fishing practice. The vessel was captured by a joint Navy team at Tanjung Berakit water, Bintan District of Riau Islands Province on Thursday (Feb 25).

Commander of Naval base Lantamal IV/Tanjung Pinang Marine Colonel (P) S Irawan said the Navys Warship KRI Sultan Toha Saifuddin-376 was and a Helicopter Bolco NP 408 were deployed to conduct the arrest.

The authority arrested eleven ships crew members from several nationalities such as Myanmar, Argentina, Peru and Indonesia. The boss or head of the FV Viking was identified as a Burmese, Irawan said.

_Indonesian government to sink interpol fugitive vessel FV Viking - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Sinks Interpol's Most Wanted Illegal Fishing Vessel
_ Indonesian authorities on Monday bombed the last major ship internationally wanted for years of illegally taking toothfish from southern waters, reiterating a strong message to would-be poachers who enter the country's waters._
_Indonesia blows up illegal toothfish ship sought by Interpol - Yahoo News_


















_"Half of FV Viking will be sunk in Pangandaran to be made into a monument against illegal fishing - Jkw," President Jokowi tweeted on his Twitter account @jokowi on Monday morning._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

5 illegal fishing boats (3 from Malaysia & 2 from Vietnam) seized by Indonesian Marine Police & Marine and Fishery patrol in the last 2 days (15&16 /3/2016)

_Tim Gabungan Polisi Perairan Polda Aceh bersama Direktorat Jenderal Pengawasan Sumberdaya Kelautan dan Perikanan Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan, berhasil menangkap lima kapal asing ilegal di perairan Aceh Timur. Kapal berbendera Malaysia dan Vietnam itu ditangkap dalam dua hari terakhir, 15 dan 16 Maret 2016._









_Dua Hari Terakhir, Lima Kapal Ikan Asing Ditangkap_








More than 40 illegal foreign fishing vessels have been seized in the last 2.5 months - RIP

_Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP) menyatakan selama tahun 2016 ini, pemerintah Indonesia telah berhasil menangkap puluhan kapal ikan Asing (KIA) yang masuk ke wilayah perairan Indonesia. "Total selama 2,5 bulan, menangkap lebih dari 40 kapal tangkapan baru," kata Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan Susi Pudjiastuti di rumah dinasnya, Jalan Widya Chandra, Jakarta Selatan, Rabu, 16 Maret 2016._





_Baru 2,5 Bulan Sudah 40 Kapal Pencuri Ikan Ditangkap_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

More than 3500 units, 35GT eco-friendly Mina Maritim fishing boats, are given for free by the government to Indonesian fisherman groups in 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Illegal Fishing Boats Capsized on Aceh Waters 
_The illegal fishing boats are from Malaysia and Thailand. Aceh Maritime Police also secured 3 foreign crews on the Malaysia ship, PKFB 1035 and 4 foreign crews on the Thailand ship, KHF 1959._








Bakamla Declares War Againts Smuggling and Illegal Fishing
_New head of the Sea Security Agency (Bakamla) Rear Admiral Arie Soedewo pledged to carry out the instruction of President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) to stamp out smuggling and illegal fishing from Indonesia waters._





Arie said Bakamla is preparing a "stinging" strategy against anyone backing up the illegal operations.

_"I will make myself a bulldozer for the President and Marine and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti in the sea against smuggling and illegal fishing,"_ he said here on Friday.

readmore: Bakamla Declares War Againts Smuggling and Illegal Fishing - ANTARA News Jawa Timur - ANTARA News Jawa Timur - Berita Terkini Jawa Timur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Palace Corner*
 Sudut Istana (TVRI) 06042016 - Ibu Susi Pudjiastuti "Kondisi Perikanan di Indonesia" 





_"Sudut Istana" merupakan program baru kerjasama antara Tim Komunikasi Presiden (TKP), TVRI, dan Kementerian Komunikasi dan Informatika (Kominfo). Pada episode perdana ini, Sudut Istana dihadiri oleh tamu spesial yaitu Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan, Ibu Susi Pudjiastuti. Tirai Acara: Sukardi Rinakit dan Host: Herdina Suherdi & Kusmanto Anggoro._


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Inaguration of 4 units Marine & Fishery patrol vessels




















4 illegal foreign fishing boats (3 with thailand flag, 1 with malaysian flag) seized by Indonesian Marine & Fishery patrol (10/4/2016)





_4 Kapal Asing Pencuri Ikan Kembali Ditangkap PSDKP - JPNN.com_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

3 illegal foreign fishing boats from Malaysia seized by Indonesian Marine & Fishery patrol on tuesday, 12/4/2016





_http://www.dnaberita.com/berita-17799-kapal-patroli-kkp-jaring-3-kapal-ikan-ilegal-malaysia-.html_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Taiwan's Illegal Fishing Is 'Out of Control' *
Illegal fishing has Taiwan facing a ban on seafood exports to the EU.

The Taiwanese fleet of longline tuna vessels is the largest in the world, supplying the world’s largest seafood companies, such as the Thai Union. But the industry is fraught with illegal activities, both in fishing and labor practices. Nudged into action by a threatened ban on exports to the European Union, the Taiwanese government has been trying to address the issue of illegal fishing.






A year-long Greenpeace investigation found that Taiwan’s tuna fishing industry is “out of control” – citing evidence for persistent shark finning, illegal tuna fishing, and forced labor and human rights abuses at sea. But more importantly, the investigative report criticizes the Taiwanese government, stating that Taiwan “knows these issues exist, [but] does little to address them despite domestic and international requirements.”

Last year, in October 2015, the European Union slapped Taiwan with a “yellow card” for not taking sufficient measures to combat illegal, unreported, and unregulated (IUU) fishing, after holding a dialogue with Taiwan on the issue since 2012. In particular, it pointed to Taiwan’s inadequate monitoring, control, and surveillance of long-distance fleets, the EU said in a press release. The EU has been cracking down on illegal fishing since 2010. At least 15 percent of world catches were caught illegally, amounting to 10 billion euros ($11.3 billion) per year, the EU reiterates in their press release.

Taiwan has been struggling to combat IUU fishing and implement effective regulation following international pressure on its longline tuna fleet in the 2000s. But monitoring and vessel licensing remained less stringent and effective on smaller, often family-run, longline vessels. While Taiwan was the first in Asia to fully ban shark finning, not much has changed on the high seas due to ineffective enforcement and an inadequate deterrent of investigations and penalties, as the Greenpeace report intends to demonstrate – the investigation, which took place in just one port, identified at least 16 illegal shark-finning cases in three months.

Over the course of the investigation, Greenpeace’s Rainbow Warrior caught a Taiwanese long-distance vessel in September 2015, the Sheun De Ching No. 888, illegally fishing for tuna. Upon boarding the vessel, Greenpeace discovered a load of shark fins that were detached from the shark’s bodies (which presumably were thrown back into sea). Log books were window-dressed to misrepresent the vessel’s catch. The Sheun De Ching No. 888 was only “the tip of the iceberg,” says Renee Chou, communication officer for Greenpeace’s Taiwan office. “It goes to show how difficult it is to control fishing in the High Seas.”

But that was not all. Like in the high-profile uncovering of the Thai fishing industry a year ago, the Greenpeace report documents that human rights abuses, forced labor, and human trafficking are equally existent in the Taiwanese longline fishing fleet. “Thailand is unique in terms of the architectural depth and scale of the abuse where the entire fishing fleet was effectively being staffed by migrant labor, and hence the abuses were much more prevalent,” says Steve Trent, executive director of the Environmental Justice Foundation.

But the Taiwanese fishing industry is fraught with abuse as well. “They would beat everyone. They did not feed us regularly. They would pull you and hit you. With a bicycle pump until your head will bleed,” states an account of an interview with a fishermen in the Greenpeace report. A lot of fishermen worked up to 22 hours each day, and would see little to nothing of the money they worked so hard for, the report says.

However, the yellow card given to Taiwan by the EU only concerned combating IUU fishing, and it gave Taiwan six months to improve their legal framework and take measures. Those six months have passed, and Taiwan has not yet received a “red card” – which would entail Taiwan being banned from exporting seafood to the EU, a trade that was worth 14 million EUR ($15.8 million) in 2014.

Taiwan may have averted the EU’s “red card” as it was nudged into action last October to improve their legal framework and seek better regional cooperation to combat IUU fishing. In March, just before the end of the six-month period since the yellow card, the Executive Yuan passed a draft bill (Regulations on Distant Fisheries) and a revision to an existing fishery law in an attempt to address the EU’s legal concerns. Among the key features of these draft bills are the requirement that all vessels install a vessel monitoring system and report back daily on catches, keep a digital log book, and obtain a permit before landing their catch. In addition, penalties for IUU activities will substantially be increased.

It was about time Taiwan addressed its legal framework, argues Greenpeace. The Fisheries Act is outdated — it dates back to 1930, with only a few revisions over the past century. But the problem, says Chou of Greenpeace, is that the new legislation may “motivate fishermen to just register in other countries to avoid the new more stringent laws.” But, she adds, the EU is also aware of this and Taiwan’s Fisheries Agency may have to find a way to prevent this.

The minister for the Council of Agriculture, Chen Chih-ching, reportedly said it is impossible to pass and implement these bills before the EU’s initial deadline, but that the EU would extend the deadline by another six months if they approve progress made.

Taiwan has also been entering, or talking about entering, into Memoranda of Understanding with other countries in the region, such as Thailand, Japan, and the Philippines. Thailand’s Agriculture and Cooperatives Minister, General Chatchai Sarikulya, said the agreement focuses on tuna fishing, where both countries will share information on fishing licenses, boat registration, and landfalls.

Regional cooperation would not only enhance effective enforcement, it would also address some of the tensions caused by fishing incidents. A few weeks ago, Indonesia, which has taken a tough and violent stance to combat IUU fishing, fired at a Taiwanese vessel suspected of illegally fishing for tuna within Indonesia’s waters. “With overlapping EEZs and traditional fishing grounds, the Philippines, Indonesia, and Japan are the main three countries [with which] Taiwan coastal fishermen usually have a conflict, encountering pirate or cross-zone fishing,” says Fay Lee of Greenpeace. 

But, to Steve Trent of the Environmental Justice Foundation, regional cooperation is only as good as its weakest spot, as fishermen may move to different jurisdictions. The key to successful enforcement, he says, is to start by implementing a digitized system where certificates and licenses are kept in a database so they can easily be shared and mined for data, as well as requiring vessels to digitize their log books and adopt robust and standardized vessel monitoring systems. “Five to ten years ago it would be disproportionate to require these technologies to be installed, but now they cost only a few hundred dollars,” he says. “Bear in mind their catch is often worth millions of dollars.”

Effective enforcement is perhaps a bigger problem in Taiwan than its legal framework. After the discovery of the Sheun De Ching No. 888’s illegal fishing activities, the Fisheries Agency merely imposed a license suspension of 12 months and a fine of $4,623 – insufficient to deter illegal fishing, Greenpeace argues. In a report released on April 14, Greenpeace states that the evidence suggests the Fisheries Agency’s investigation was inadequate and superficial, “inferring that, despite the presence of an EU yellow card, its controls are inadequate, violations, breaches and crimes may be ignored or swept under the carpet.” It “leaves the world with the impression that in Taiwanese fisheries, crime pays.”

These enforcement measures, and the ban on trans-shipment at sea that the Taiwan has now also proposed to implement, would also make a great difference to combat human rights abuses at sea. “There are a few very basic measures, in our view, that would transform the reputation and the practical responses of the abuse that is taking place at sea,” says Trent. “It is not rocket science,” he says, “but what often lacks is political will.” The IUU fishing and labor rights abuses go hand-in-hand, and cracking down on the former will have a positive effect on the latter.

The EU’s yellow-carding system may ultimately be effective in the Pacific region – as it forces countries to make strides in improving both the legal framework and their monitoring and enforcement mechanisms. It “is Europe at its best,” according to Trent. The EU is “exporting best practice, showing leadership on a global scale; it is leveraging the power of the world’s largest market place to deliver sustainability and indeed improve human rights abuses,” he says.

The owners of these longliner vessels are the obvious losers of this dynamic. Taiwan’s fishing industry has reportedly asked the Taiwanese government to stand up against the EU. But if they want to keep one of their biggest export markets open, it is in their interest to comply with EU regulations and stay within the lines of the new more stringent laws.

_http://thediplomat.com/2016/04/taiwans-illegal-fishing-is-out-of-control/_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Singaporean flag, 2442 GT illegal fuel supply vessel, MV Tourmaline, seized by Indonesian navy around Batam waters (14/4/2016)





_http://kepri.antaranews.com/berita/37540/kapal-penyalur-bbm-ilegal-berbendera-singapura-ditangkap_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Curbs on illegal fishing deliver 'amazing' results

Tough policies to curb poaching in Indonesia's waters have helped double the catch of some legal fishermen, said Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti. "It has been amazing," said Ms Susi in a revealing interview out in The Jakarta Post yesterday.






"In some fishing zones in eastern Indonesia and many areas prone to illegal, unreported and unregulated fishing, local fishermen's catches have jumped by more than 200 per cent."

She now plans to roll out a programme to revitalise the fisheries industry that will see the government "give away" almost 3,500 vessels to local fishermen by the end of the year and allocate 1.6 trillion rupiah (S$165 million) to support fish farms in the country.

An additional 1.8 trillion rupiah will also be set aside to improve the quality of fishery products, as well as the marketing and supply chain management in the industry.

"All that aims to improve our fishing sector," said the entrepreneur- turned-politician.

Ms Susi, who according to an independent poll last year is Indonesia's most popular minister, has had to defend her tough policies against illegal, unreported and unregulated (IUU) fishing, in recent weeks.

Since taking office in 2014, she has ordered the sinking of some 170 vessels caught poaching in Indonesia and impounded 700 others.

She said investigations of IUU fishing cases are now completed within weeks instead of months, thanks to Satgas 115, a unit made up of officials from the Attorney- General's Office, police and navy.

"We no longer have to wait for months of trials," she said.

"In the past three months, we have sunk far more vessels than in the same period last year because of the faster procedures, with the trials handled by the task force...

"If the perpetrators of IUU fishing are not affiliated with any legal entity, we will sink them immediately."

Her ban on allowing fishermen to unload their catch directly to other ships has been unpopular with many large fishery conglomerates.

Both local and foreign fishing boats used to unload their catch without returning to docks or ports for possible audits, but Ms Susi said such practices are "illegal anywhere, because ships won't dock in bays and ports anymore if it continues to be allowed".

"If we allow transshipment, then there's no need to build ports," she said.

"What's the use? The practice will allow foreign vessels to avoid tax and customs clearance."

Without revealing the size of the current Satgas 115 fleet, which patrols the exclusive economic zones (EEZ) of Indonesia, Ms Susi said she plans to add four more patrol boats.

"But that's not enough, there should be around 300 ships patrolling the whole (Indonesian) archipelago."

Ms Susi had made headlines recently for standing up to the actions of a Chinese coast guard vessel that intervened in a poaching incident involving a fishing boat from China in the Natunas last month.

She had also led Indonesia's assertion that it would not relinquish its sovereign rights to its EEZ in the South China Sea last month.

"China believes it to be a historical traditional fishing zone, which we don't recognise," she said.

Despite Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung stating after a meeting with Chinese officials on Wednesday that Indonesia's latest spat with China was a misunderstanding, Ms Susi says the incident will remain an IUU incident and handled as such.

"There's no way China is defending the practice of IUU fishing, they should have respected us as well," she said.

When asked if she is feeling the heat from foreign governments, she replied: "No pressure at all... I think what we do actually inspires many other countries... now everyone understands that big countries cannot bully small countries anymore.

"That's the point and I don't think my policies disturb any bilateral relationships (because) there's no way IUU fishing is a part of a good bilateral relationship."

_http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se-asia/curbs-on-illegal-fishing-deliver-amazing-results_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

pr1v4t33r said:


> *Taiwan's Illegal Fishing Is 'Out of Control' *
> Illegal fishing has Taiwan facing a ban on seafood exports to the EU.
> 
> The Taiwanese fleet of longline tuna vessels is the largest in the world, supplying the world’s largest seafood companies, such as the Thai Union. But the industry is fraught with illegal activities, both in fishing and labor practices. Nudged into action by a threatened ban on exports to the European Union, the Taiwanese government has been trying to address the issue of illegal fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A year-long Greenpeace investigation found that Taiwan’s tuna fishing industry is “out of control” – citing evidence for persistent shark finning, illegal tuna fishing, and forced labor and human rights abuses at sea. But more importantly, the investigative report criticizes the Taiwanese government, stating that Taiwan “knows these issues exist, [but] does little to address them despite domestic and international requirements.”
> 
> Last year, in October 2015, the European Union slapped Taiwan with a “yellow card” for not taking sufficient measures to combat illegal, unreported, and unregulated (IUU) fishing, after holding a dialogue with Taiwan on the issue since 2012. In particular, it pointed to Taiwan’s inadequate monitoring, control, and surveillance of long-distance fleets, the EU said in a press release. The EU has been cracking down on illegal fishing since 2010. At least 15 percent of world catches were caught illegally, amounting to 10 billion euros ($11.3 billion) per year, the EU reiterates in their press release.
> 
> Taiwan has been struggling to combat IUU fishing and implement effective regulation following international pressure on its longline tuna fleet in the 2000s. But monitoring and vessel licensing remained less stringent and effective on smaller, often family-run, longline vessels. While Taiwan was the first in Asia to fully ban shark finning, not much has changed on the high seas due to ineffective enforcement and an inadequate deterrent of investigations and penalties, as the Greenpeace report intends to demonstrate – the investigation, which took place in just one port, identified at least 16 illegal shark-finning cases in three months.
> 
> Over the course of the investigation, Greenpeace’s Rainbow Warrior caught a Taiwanese long-distance vessel in September 2015, the Sheun De Ching No. 888, illegally fishing for tuna. Upon boarding the vessel, Greenpeace discovered a load of shark fins that were detached from the shark’s bodies (which presumably were thrown back into sea). Log books were window-dressed to misrepresent the vessel’s catch. The Sheun De Ching No. 888 was only “the tip of the iceberg,” says Renee Chou, communication officer for Greenpeace’s Taiwan office. “It goes to show how difficult it is to control fishing in the High Seas.”
> 
> But that was not all. Like in the high-profile uncovering of the Thai fishing industry a year ago, the Greenpeace report documents that human rights abuses, forced labor, and human trafficking are equally existent in the Taiwanese longline fishing fleet. “Thailand is unique in terms of the architectural depth and scale of the abuse where the entire fishing fleet was effectively being staffed by migrant labor, and hence the abuses were much more prevalent,” says Steve Trent, executive director of the Environmental Justice Foundation.
> 
> But the Taiwanese fishing industry is fraught with abuse as well. “They would beat everyone. They did not feed us regularly. They would pull you and hit you. With a bicycle pump until your head will bleed,” states an account of an interview with a fishermen in the Greenpeace report. A lot of fishermen worked up to 22 hours each day, and would see little to nothing of the money they worked so hard for, the report says.
> 
> However, the yellow card given to Taiwan by the EU only concerned combating IUU fishing, and it gave Taiwan six months to improve their legal framework and take measures. Those six months have passed, and Taiwan has not yet received a “red card” – which would entail Taiwan being banned from exporting seafood to the EU, a trade that was worth 14 million EUR ($15.8 million) in 2014.
> 
> Taiwan may have averted the EU’s “red card” as it was nudged into action last October to improve their legal framework and seek better regional cooperation to combat IUU fishing. In March, just before the end of the six-month period since the yellow card, the Executive Yuan passed a draft bill (Regulations on Distant Fisheries) and a revision to an existing fishery law in an attempt to address the EU’s legal concerns. Among the key features of these draft bills are the requirement that all vessels install a vessel monitoring system and report back daily on catches, keep a digital log book, and obtain a permit before landing their catch. In addition, penalties for IUU activities will substantially be increased.
> 
> It was about time Taiwan addressed its legal framework, argues Greenpeace. The Fisheries Act is outdated — it dates back to 1930, with only a few revisions over the past century. But the problem, says Chou of Greenpeace, is that the new legislation may “motivate fishermen to just register in other countries to avoid the new more stringent laws.” But, she adds, the EU is also aware of this and Taiwan’s Fisheries Agency may have to find a way to prevent this.
> 
> The minister for the Council of Agriculture, Chen Chih-ching, reportedly said it is impossible to pass and implement these bills before the EU’s initial deadline, but that the EU would extend the deadline by another six months if they approve progress made.
> 
> Taiwan has also been entering, or talking about entering, into Memoranda of Understanding with other countries in the region, such as Thailand, Japan, and the Philippines. Thailand’s Agriculture and Cooperatives Minister, General Chatchai Sarikulya, said the agreement focuses on tuna fishing, where both countries will share information on fishing licenses, boat registration, and landfalls.
> 
> Regional cooperation would not only enhance effective enforcement, it would also address some of the tensions caused by fishing incidents. A few weeks ago, Indonesia, which has taken a tough and violent stance to combat IUU fishing, fired at a Taiwanese vessel suspected of illegally fishing for tuna within Indonesia’s waters. “With overlapping EEZs and traditional fishing grounds, the Philippines, Indonesia, and Japan are the main three countries [with which] Taiwan coastal fishermen usually have a conflict, encountering pirate or cross-zone fishing,” says Fay Lee of Greenpeace.
> 
> But, to Steve Trent of the Environmental Justice Foundation, regional cooperation is only as good as its weakest spot, as fishermen may move to different jurisdictions. The key to successful enforcement, he says, is to start by implementing a digitized system where certificates and licenses are kept in a database so they can easily be shared and mined for data, as well as requiring vessels to digitize their log books and adopt robust and standardized vessel monitoring systems. “Five to ten years ago it would be disproportionate to require these technologies to be installed, but now they cost only a few hundred dollars,” he says. “Bear in mind their catch is often worth millions of dollars.”
> 
> Effective enforcement is perhaps a bigger problem in Taiwan than its legal framework. After the discovery of the Sheun De Ching No. 888’s illegal fishing activities, the Fisheries Agency merely imposed a license suspension of 12 months and a fine of $4,623 – insufficient to deter illegal fishing, Greenpeace argues. In a report released on April 14, Greenpeace states that the evidence suggests the Fisheries Agency’s investigation was inadequate and superficial, “inferring that, despite the presence of an EU yellow card, its controls are inadequate, violations, breaches and crimes may be ignored or swept under the carpet.” It “leaves the world with the impression that in Taiwanese fisheries, crime pays.”
> 
> These enforcement measures, and the ban on trans-shipment at sea that the Taiwan has now also proposed to implement, would also make a great difference to combat human rights abuses at sea. “There are a few very basic measures, in our view, that would transform the reputation and the practical responses of the abuse that is taking place at sea,” says Trent. “It is not rocket science,” he says, “but what often lacks is political will.” The IUU fishing and labor rights abuses go hand-in-hand, and cracking down on the former will have a positive effect on the latter.
> 
> The EU’s yellow-carding system may ultimately be effective in the Pacific region – as it forces countries to make strides in improving both the legal framework and their monitoring and enforcement mechanisms. It “is Europe at its best,” according to Trent. The EU is “exporting best practice, showing leadership on a global scale; it is leveraging the power of the world’s largest market place to deliver sustainability and indeed improve human rights abuses,” he says.
> 
> The owners of these longliner vessels are the obvious losers of this dynamic. Taiwan’s fishing industry has reportedly asked the Taiwanese government to stand up against the EU. But if they want to keep one of their biggest export markets open, it is in their interest to comply with EU regulations and stay within the lines of the new more stringent laws.
> 
> _http://thediplomat.com/2016/04/taiwans-illegal-fishing-is-out-of-control/_



Heh, and they play victim when our authority caught them. Maling teriak Maling.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Vietnamese flag cargo vessel was seized and the 18 vietnamese crews arrested by Indonesian marine police, for smugling hundreds sack of sugar and fertilizer illegaly at Tanjung Priok port on thursday night, 14/4/2016.













_http://beritatrans.com/2016/04/15/s...-kedubes-vietnam-terkait-kapal-mv-phu-dat-88/_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

One Philippine illegal fishing boat was seized and 5 crew arrested by Indonesian Marine & Fishery patrol for fishing illegally inside Sulawesi' EEZ waters, (12/4/2016)




_http://www.antaranews.com/berita/555759/kkp-tangkap-kapal-ikan-filipina-di-sulawesi_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Ministry to purchase mothership to tackle illegal fishing

_The Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry plans to purchase a mothership this year to support its ongoing fight against illegal fishing in Indonesian waters. The mothership would feature facilities such as helipads and would have the ability to carry a number of speedboats. It would also house the ministry's control and monitoring center, Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said on Sunday._






_"We will also buy six maritime patrol aircraft and five speedboats to enhance supervision,"_ Susi said during a working visit to London, as quoted by _kompas.com_.

No details were available on the budget required for the planned purchase.

Overseeing maritime and fisheries resources has become the ministry's top priority, in line with policies regulating foreign fishing vessels' permits and activities in Indonesian waters.

The government aims to only allow Indonesian fishermen to operate in the archipelago in the future, to ensure the sustainability of fisheries resources.

_Susi is scheduled to visit a number of shipbuilding companies in England and Scotland during her trip from April 17 to 23, as part of the ministry's efforts to seek assistance for the construction of the mothership. _

One of the companies is London-based Houlder Ltd, which has more than 25 years of experience in the design and engineering of vessels for the marine and defense sectors.

Susi said _she hoped an Indonesia-based shipbuilder could cooperate with Houlder to ensure a transfer of technology._

The ministry has sent a stern message to foreign-flagged vessels operating in Indonesian waters by sinking offending boats. Since Susi took office in 2014, 176 ships have been sunk, according to ministry data.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ase-mothership-to-tackle-illegal-fishing.html_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Big catch. 6 vietnamese illegal fishing boats seized and 52 crew arrested by Indonesian Marine & Fishery patrol around Anambas waters, _16/4/2016_.

_Kapal Patroli (KP) Hiu Macan 01 Kementerian Kelautan Perikanan (KKP) meringkus enam Kapal Ikan Asing (KIA) dengan berbagai tonase berikut awak kapal dengan total 52 awak kapal berkewarganegaraan Vietnam._






Adapun kapal yang ditangkap masing-masing dengan nama lambung BV 97789 TS dengan crew 17 orang, BV 97679 TS dengan crew 3 orang‎, BV 99466 TS dengan crew 17 orang, BV 98667 TS dengan crew 3 orang, BV 5248 TS dengan crew 9 orang, serta BV 5688 TS dengan crew 3 orang.






_http://batam.tribunnews.com/2016/04...angkap-ikan-asing-dengan-52-awak-asal-vietnam_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Another 3 illegal fishing boats from Vietnam seized by Indonesian Marine & Fishery patrol around Natuna waters, _15/4/2016_

_Kapal yang ditangkap yaitu BV3392TS dengan ABK 11 orang asal Vietnam, BV5279TS dengan ABK 3 orang asal Vietnam dan BV4806TS dengan ABK 11 orang asal Vietnam._





_http://djpsdkp.kkp.go.id/arsip/c/319/KKP-Tangkap-3-Kapal-Perikanan-Asing-Vietnam/?category_id=20_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian navy succeed to capture Chinese-flagged Illegal fishing vessel, FV Hua Lie 8, sought by Argentina Interpol around Belawan waters, on 22/4/2016

_The Indonesian Navy has arrested a Chinese-flagged foreign fishing vessel, Hua Li-8, in Belawan, North Sumatra on Friday (22/04). The navy received information that the Chinese ship — which is wanted by Interpol in Argentina — was within Indonesian waters and deployed two battleships, KRI Viper-820 and KRI Pati Unus-384, for the capture. _






The KIA FV Hua Li-8 was last positioned at 29 nautical miles off Lhokseumawe, Sumatra. The foreign vessel was blacklisted from Argentinian waters due to violations of illegal fishing, trade and slavery on Feb. 29. The vessel will now be brought to the Belawan naval base for investigation. Navy spokesman First Admiral Edi Sucipto said they are cracking down on violations within Indonesian waters.











_http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/news/chinese-fugitive-vessel-caught-indonesian-waters/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesian navy succeed to capture Chinese-flagged Illegal fishing vessel, FV Hua Lie 8, sought by Argentina Interpol around Belawan waters, on 22/4/2016
> 
> _The Indonesian Navy has arrested a Chinese-flagged foreign fishing vessel, Hua Li-8, in Belawan, North Sumatra on Friday (22/04). The navy received information that the Chinese ship — which is wanted by Interpol in Argentina — was within Indonesian waters and deployed two battleships, KRI Viper-820 and KRI Pati Unus-384, for the capture. _
> 
> View attachment 301545
> 
> 
> The KIA FV Hua Li-8 was last positioned at 29 nautical miles off Lhokseumawe, Sumatra. The foreign vessel was blacklisted from Argentinian waters due to violations of illegal fishing, trade and slavery on Feb. 29. The vessel will now be brought to the Belawan naval base for investigation. Navy spokesman First Admiral Edi Sucipto said they are cracking down on violations within Indonesian waters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/news/chinese-fugitive-vessel-caught-indonesian-waters/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

From Twitter:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723660464832401409

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Update image for FV Hua Lie 8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Update image of 6 vietnamese boats seized on _16/4/2016_
















_



_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Satellite data latest tool in Indonesia's fight against illegal fishing 
_Indonesia will use data from miniature satellites around the globe to pinpoint the location of illegal fishing vessels trawling its vast waters, under an agreement announced Wednesday with a Silicon Valley tech firm._

_



_

The deal upgrades Jakarta's arsenal against illegal fishing by allowing it to more accurately monitor its remote territory, including in the South China Sea where Indonesian and Chinese vessels clashed last month.

_A memorandum of understanding has been signed between Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti and Spire Global, the satellite-powered data company confirmed. Spire runs a fleet of "nanosatellites" that can detect and track ships as they pass through Indonesian waters._

Ships on the high seas are required by international law to carry a transponder that "pings" information via radio frequency about their identity and location to other vessels in order to avoid collisions.

_Spire's miniature satellites -- each no bigger than a wine bottle -- collect this publicly available information to quickly and accurately construct a global map of shipping movements, and transmit this data to authorities on the ground._

Indonesia can then respond to any "red flags" -- like a vessel switching off its transponder -- that might suggest a suspicious ship is passing through their territory, Spire's business development executive Mark Dembitz told AFP.

"This provides them an additional arrow in the quiver to fight the good fight," said Dembitz.

"They are looking to use as much technology as they possibly can to solve their illegal fishing problem."

It will also give Indonesia a technological edge to closely monitor its vast exclusive economic zone (EEZ) around the remote Natuna Islands in the South China Sea, the scene of a tense standoff between Jakarta and Beijing last month.

readmore: _http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/asi...l-in-indonesias-fight-against-illegal-fishing_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia marine police seized 1 Thai illegal fishing boat, PKFB992, with 4 Thai crews, 40 mile from Kuala Langsa Port in Aceh _(24/4/2016)._









_http://www.goaceh.co/berita/baca/20...-ditemukan-kapal-thailand-dan-4-abk-diringkus_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Somalia strategy to enforce Illegal fishing Ships like Indonesia
_Somalia threatened by illegal fishermen after west chases away pirates. Flotillas from Yemen, Iran and South Korea are breaching international maritime law and plundering the country’s rich fishing grounds. _






Pirate-hunting western warships belatedly dispatched to the region as part of NATO, US and European Union forces to pacify the pirates and end the hijacking and hostage-taking of western ships and their crews, seem to have won the battle. Unfortunately, the illegal fishing in Somalia waters are increasing daily. _Somali government and maritime security coordination officials are learning tacts using by Indonesia government._

readmore: _http://www.mareeg.com/somalia-strategy-to-enforce-illegal-fishing-ships-like-indonesia/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Argentinas agrees to Indonesia investigating Chinese ship
_The Argentinian government has consented to Indonesia's participation in investigating a Chinese fishing vessel Hua Li-8, caught in the Indonesian waters recently and wanted in Argentina, stated Indonesia's Illegal Fishing Eradication Task Force Satgas 115._





_Hua Li-8 was chased by Argentinean coast guard for conducting illegal fishing activity, but able to escaped_

_"(Argentina) has granted authority to the Indonesian government to not only hold but also investigate," _Satgas 115 expert chief staff Mas Achmad Sntoso noted in a press release issued by the Ministry of Fisheries and Marine Resources received here on Wednesday.

Achmad expressed hope that the investigation conducted by the Indonesian and Argentinian investigators would run smoothly.

_He said the Argentinian investigators were expected to arrive this week to work together with the Indonesian authorities._

Achmad revealed that the Norwegian Interpol will also participate in processing the evidence.

_"The Norwegian Interpol will also lend assistance in handling the evidence to expose the true intentions of the ship,"_ he remarked.

readmore: _http://en.republika.co.id/berita/en...grees-to-indonesia-investigating-chinese-ship_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia has a new weapon against illegal fishing: nano-satellites*





Smaller than a microwave. (Reuters/Beck Diefenbach)
Indonesia already makes good use of one weapon against the foreign boats that routinely fish illegally in its vast waters: explosives. To discourage the activity—which costs it billions of dollars in lost revenue annually—the archipelago nation has been on a boat-blasting binge in recent years.





A crude weapon.(Reuters/Jessica Helena)
But explosions only go so far. Now Indonesia is adding a new weapon to its arsenal: nano-satellites. Recently the government signed a memorandum of understanding with San Francisco-based startup Spire Global—a “satellite-powered data company”—to pinpoint the location of illegal fishing vessels trawling its waters.

Spire’s low-cost nano-satellites—they’re about the size of a shoebox and weigh 11 pounds (5 kilograms)—are designed for listening rather than looking (paywall). By analyzing radio waves they can collect data that’s useful in certain areas, including shipping, global trade, and illegal fishing. And because the satellites are networked together and positioned around the globe, they can provide constantly updated data from remote or ocean-covered parts of the planet.

In the case of illegal fishing, the satellites can pick up data from the Automatic Identification System (AIS) transponders that ships are required by international law to use. They can also detect when a ship has turned off the transponder, which could signal it’s planning to enter waters illegally. That would help Indonesia, which has 17,000 islands, know where to best deploy its patrol ships.





One of Spire’s tiny satellites.(Reuters/Beck Diefenbach)
Combating illegal fishing has been a top priority for Indonesian president Joko Widodo since he came to power in 2014. At the time he noted that (paywall) 90% of the approximately 5,400 fishing vessels operating in the nation’s waters on any given day were illegal.

Many illegal fishing boats come from nearby nations, but China’s aggressive tactics in the South China Sea have Indonesia worried. Beijing claims nearly all of the sea as its own, along with all its vast natural resources, including fish stock. It bases the claim partly on a nine-dash line it drew on a map after World War 2. That line comes close to Indonesia’s remote Natuna islands, northwest of Borneo.

China has acknowledged the islands belong to Indonesia, but Beijing also encourages its distant-water fishing fleet to operate in the exclusive economic zones of other nations, even ones as far away as Argentina. Last month an Indonesia patrol vessel seized a 300-ton Chinese trawler (paywall) and arrested the crew for illegally fishing within its 200-mile exclusive economic zone of the Natunas. As it tried to bring the trawler to base, Chinese coastguard vessels entered the scene. One rammed the trawler free (paywall). Chinese sailors then boarded the trawler and took it back out of Indonesian waters.

Beijing is already known to aggressively back the Chinese fishing fleet through subsidies, logistical support, and diplomatic intervention. With China militarizing and island-building in the South China Sea, that fishing fleet will likely have stronger support in the future—meaning those tiny satellites could prove increasingly useful for Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

3 illegal foreign fishing boats seized by Indonesian marine & fishery patrol around Anambas waters _(1/5/2016)_





- KG 94713TS & KG94127TS > 98 GT > Malaysian flag
- KG94037TS > 30 GT > Vietnam flag
- All 45 crews are vietnamese

_http://batam.tribunnews.com/2016/05...-tangkap-tiga-kapal-ilegal-fishing-di-anambas_



54 trafficked Cambodians freed from Thai fishing boat 
_More than 50 Cambodian victims of human traffickers will soon return home after being liberated from a Thai-operated fishing boat after it was intercepted in Indonesian waters._






The Foreign Affairs Ministry in Phnom Penh said on Sunday that 54 Cambodians were arrested on April 12 and detained in Pontianak, Indonesia, the Phnom Penh Post reported Monday.

One victim, Seak Leng of Prey Veng province, said he migrated to Thailand on Jan 4 looking for work, but was sold by a broker to an illegal Thai fishing boat. Seak Leng described slave-like conditions, saying he was forced to work around the clock, fed minimally and was never paid.

The trafficking victims managed to obtain a mobile phone and last week contacted a relative of one of the crewmen, who reached out to human rights groups and Cambodian authorities for help.

Seak Leng told the newspapers that embassy officials were now assisting with passports and plane tickets to bring the victims home.

Sem Chausok, a human rights observer at Licadho, said 500 victims had been rescued from similar trafficking schemes in the past three years.

_http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/956489/_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian marine & fishery patrol seized 117 GT Malaysian illegal fishing boat, trying to smuggle 30Ton diesel fuel around Anambas waters, inside Indonesian EEZ _(6/5/2016)_









_http://batam.tribunnews.com/2016/05...sia-bukan-kapal-ikan-tapi-pengangkut-logistik_


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia frees vessel captured by suspected pirates: Navy*

*Posted* 09 May 2016 23:44
JAKARTA: Indonesia on Monday (May 9) freed a Singapore-flagged vessel captured by pirates off the coast of Borneo island, and detained nine suspects involved in the hijacking, a navy spokesman said.

The 20 crew and one passenger who were aboard the captured boat were unharmed during the operation, navy spokesman Edi Sucipto said in a statement.

The vessel had disappeared from radar inside Indonesian waters before reappearing some distance away under a different name, arousing suspicion. Sucipto said the navy pursued the vessel before securing it and freeing the captive crew.

The pirates had planned to shift 200 kilolitres of oil from the Singapore-flagged ship to another vessel, he added. Nine Indonesian citizens were detained on suspicion of piracy and were being transferred to Surabaya city, on northeastern Java island, for further questioning.

Piracy is not uncommon along Southeast Asia's lucrative maritime trade routes. Indonesia has vowed to protect its vast archipelago from illegal incursions by unregulated fishers and pirates, and has seized hundreds of vessels in a tough crackdown.

"The Indonesian navy will continue to patrol the seas to maintain safety within Indonesian territory," Sucipto said.

- AFP/ms

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asiapacific/indonesia-frees-vessel/2770548.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian marine police seized Malaysian illegal fishing trawl, JHF 7195 B, with 5 Malaysian crew including the captain, around Riau waters _(4/5/2016)._


















_https://news.detik.com/berita/32064...n-malaysia-yang-curi-ikan-pakai-pukat-harimau_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Air surveillance to tackle illegal fishing
_The Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry is collaborating with the Defense Ministry to conduct air surveillance over Indonesian waters as part of government efforts to take on illegal fishing._






_The cooperation between the two ministries will see the Defense Ministry provide and operate airplanes to monitor territorial waters._

"Through the agreement, we have received help from the Defense Ministry to assist us by providing the necessary airplanes, as well as in their operation," said Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti.

The minister was referring to the Marine Surveillance Aircraft ( MSA ), as the plane's capacity is most suitable for air patrols over areas most prone to illegal fishing. The MSA has a flight endurance of 8-10 hours, she said.

_"The airplane is also equipped with monitoring control and surveillance ( MCS ) equipment, a search radar, a forward looking infrared ( FLIR ), and an automatic identification system ( AIS ) transponder," _said Susi as quoted by tempo.co on Tuesday.

The minister added she wanted the MSA to be equipped with a data recorder that is connected to surveillance ships and the ships' base.

"At the beginning, the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry will use the services of TNI pilots, of course under the umbrella of the Defense Ministry," she added.

The collaborative monitoring operation would commence this year, Susi said.

_"The plan is that we might [buy] five or six [aircraft] first for this year," _said Susi when asked about budget details for the operation, without disclosing where the purchases would be made.

"There are many offers, including from PT Dirgantara Indonesia, also from Canada, Russia, Germany, England and the Czech Republic. We will auction it," she said.

The cooperation agreement signed by Susi and Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu is related to the surveillance of marine and fishery resources. It is part of the government’s efforts to eradicate illegal fishing in territorial waters.

Susi said the supervision operation would require wider support in various forms, such as on information and data, and would need to fit in with the government's strategic defense policies.

"Additionally, technology needs to be utilized, and it is necessary to integrate strengths from various government institutions," she said.

As stipulated in the agreement, the Fisheries Ministry will issue a decree on the surveillance operation and form a team for the aircraft procurement.

The Defense Ministry will certify and issue temporary registration numbers, special flight permits and flight certificates.

The agreement between the two ministries will be followed up by the Indonesian Military ( TNI ) with regard to the use of airfields.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/05/11/air-surveillance-to-tackle-illegal-fishing.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian navy arrested 9 pirates that hijack Singporean flag vessel (9/5/2016)
_KRI Untung Suropati 372 milik TNI AL berhasil menggagalkan perompakan terhadap KM Hai Soon 12 berbendera Singapura di wilayah Tanjung Puting, Kalimantan Selatan, Senin (9/5/2016)._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*KKP to deploy two vessels to monitor NTT waters*
_Tuesday, 17 May 2016, 17:11 WIB_

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, KUPANG -- The Ministry of Marine Affairs and Fisheries (KKP) will immediately send two vessels to monitor East Nusa Tenggara (NTT) waters for various crimes such as illegal fishing.

"The two vessels of the KKP --- KM Orka and KM Hiu --- will offer assistance to secure our maritime territory," Head of Capture Fishery and Scrutiny of NTT Province's Marine Affairs and Fisheries Office (DKP) Ganef informed Antara here on Tuesday.

Ganef stated that the ships will help to maintain maritime security in NTT's waters, especially with regard to curbing illegal fishing by foreign fishermen.

He revealed that the 67-meter-long KM Orka will set sail to Indonesia's fishery management area 573, including NTT's maritime territory, as the province is currently the target of illegal fishing.

Indonesia's fishery management area 573 encompasses the waters of the Indian Ocean on the south of Java Island to the south of Nusa Tenggara Islands, Savu Sea, and the western part of Timor Sea.

The KKP will hand over the 42-meter-long KM Hiu to NTT Province's DKP to safeguard its maritime territory.

"The KKP and NTT Province's DKP will each supply equal quantities of fuel oil needed to operate the vessels. However, the central government will manage all fuel oil supplies for the vessels in 2016," he explained.

The two vessels will help the Indonesian National Armed Forces' Navy warships to monitor NTT's maritime territory.

Chairman of the Indonesia's Fishermen Association for Kupang City Maxi Ndun expressed gratitude to the central government for meeting the request of some fishermen in the province to combat illegal fishing in the maritime territory.

To this end, NTT's fishermen are hoping that the province's DKP will work in tandem with the fishermen from Kupang city and its surrounding areas to combat unsustainable fishing.

"This is important as it has affected the income of our fishermen. We hope one of the vessels will be ours, so that later it can be used for maritime operations with the fishermen," he added.

http://en.republika.co.id/berita/en...p-to-deploy-two-vessels-to-monitor-ntt-waters


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian marine & fishery patrol nabs 2 vietnamese illegal fishing boats with 13 crew on board _(12/5/2016)_













_http://pontianak.tribunnews.com/2016/05/14/kp-hiu-13-sergap-dua-kapal-nelayan-vietnam_

Combating IUU Fishing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Philippines arrests dozens of Vietnamese, Chinese fishermen 
_The Philippines announced on May 17 that its patrol force had arrested three Vietnamese fishing vessels and two from China for illegal fishing in the country’s waters. _






The three Vietnamese fishing boats, with 18 people on board, were seized in Calayan Island, Cagayan for poaching on May 12.

Meanwhile, the Chinese vessels carrying 25 fishermen aboard were caught sailing without permits between waters off Babuyan Island and Batanes province in the northern Philippines on May 16.

The boats, which were flying an inverted Philippine flag, were escorted to Basco port of Batanes province.

_Meanwhile, _Sumono Darwinto, chief of the local fishing office in Indonesia’s Pontianak, said _on that same day three Thai fishing boat captains had escaped from custody in Indonesia_ after their vessels were seized with dozens of trafficked foreign fishermen on board.

According to the Indonesian Fisheries Ministry, the 79 crew members from Cambodia and Myanmar were identified as victims of trafficking, and most had fake Thai travel documents.-VNA

_http://en.vietnamplus.vn/philippines-arrests-dozens-of-vietnamese-chinese-fishermen/93363.vnp_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Govt names 181 ports for fish exports
_The government through the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry (KKP) has selected 181 ports, which will be allowed to welcome foreign flagged cultured fish export ships._






_"The government has assigned 181 cultured fish export ports in a number of regions across the country,"_ Cultured Fish Director General of the KKP, Slamet Soebjakto, said in a written statement here on Thursday.

The director general said cultured fish exports in various regions have returned to normal. Exporters, for example, will be allowed to ship their exports from the Teluk Awang port in East Nusa Tenggara (NTT).

He also explained that the assignment of the 181 ports is based on an agreement between exporters and stakeholders in the fisheries sector.

_In the future, foreign flagged ships, which transport cultured fish products can moor and carry out loading and unloading at the ports._

The appointment of the 181 ports is in line with the circular of the director general of cultured fish of the KKP dated February 1.

The director generals circular was issued to terminate the license extension system for foreign fish collecting ships that has contributed to poor cultured fish exports over the past three months.

"The step taken by the KPP is an effort to rearrange the presence of foreign ships in Indonesia," he said.

Moreover, he said, a number of foreign ships, such as those coming from Hong Kong often anchor near the cultured fish areas in Indonesia.

Such ship activities violate the cabotage principles as regulated under the shipping law. Therefore, the KKP is determined to rearrange the matter.

Earlier, the _KKP wanted to synergize cultured fish farmers and exporters in order to increase their export performance of the cultured fish sector. _"The cooperation between exporters and fish farmers, particularly grouper farmers, will continue to be encouraged and developed," noted Slamet Soebjakto.

He added that the export market problem could also be overcome if the partnership between fish farmers and fish exporters establishes good cooperation. (*)

_http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/104768/govt-names-181-ports-for-fish-exports_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

This tiny satellite can haul in illegal fishing fleets
_t’s tough to spot illegal fishing boats hiding among 17,000 islands. But Indonesia has a new tool to do just that — one that’s about the size of a shoebox and weighs only 4.5 kilograms. _





_This satellite is not only tiny and light, but also designed to listen — rather than look — for certain data._

“In theory, you could try to take pictures all the time of all the oceans, though 90 percent of the time, you wouldn’t see anything, and half the time there would be clouds in the way,” said Peter Platzer, the chief executive of Spire Global, a San Francisco–based startup that is working with the Indonesian government on the project.

But with radio sensing, a network of Spire satellites can keep track of ships’ transponders in near-real time, which can alert officials to a potential illegal fishing expedition.

“We want the ability to detect and monitor all vessels operating in Indonesian waters, allowing us to determine whether a particular vessel is a fishing boat or an illegal ship,” said Susi Pudjiastuti, Indonesia’s minister for marine affairs and fisheries, when announcing the work with Spire.

How do they work?
Platzer said the brains behind his first nanosatellite were pretty basic — a memory card similar to the ones used in most cellphones, and a GoPro, a popular camera often used to make surfing videos.

Since the satellites are so small, they can “hitch a ride” on bigger launches that are delivering satellites as large as buses. This allows the system to provide worldwide coverage at a lower cost than their heavier, more expensive cousins.






Every year, Indonesia loses billion of dollar and countless stretches of coral reefs to illegal fishing. New satellite technology can help governments allocate ships to enforce fishing laws to cut down on this activity.

To combat illegal fishing, the United States is working with Indonesia to protect sustainable fisheries. The U.S. also has joined the United Nations’ Port State Measures Agreement, which prevents the unloading of illegally caught fish in a country’s ports.

_https://share.america.gov/this-tiny-satellite-can-haul-in-illegal-fishing-fleets/_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Marine & Fishery Patrol seized 10 illegal fishing boats from Vietnam operated by 65 crews around Natuna waters, 20 Mei 2016. In this operation 3 patrol vessels were deployed, including KP. ORCA 3, KP. HIU 11 dan KP. HIU 14.









_http://djpsdkp.kkp.go.id/arsip/c/331/?category_id=20_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Documentation of the seizure of 10 Viet illegal fishing boats inside Natuna EEZ, 20 Mei 2016


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian navy seized _Gui-Bei-Yu-27088_, a Chinese illegal fishing boat operated by 8 Chinese crew inside Natuna EEZ, 27 Mei 2016.




_Friday (27/5), Gui Bei Yu, Chinese Illegal fishing boat detected by KRI Oswald Siahaan-354 on radar._





_Pangarmabar Laksamana Muda TNI A. Taufiq R., saat memberikan keterangan pers terkait penangkapan kapal ikan China di Laut Natuna, di Aula Yos Sudarso Markas Komando Koarmabar, Sabtu (28/5)._









_KRI OWA 354 seized a Chinese illegal fishing boat while patroling around Natuna EEZ (27/5)._





_During the seizure process, a Chinese Coast Guard 3303 vessel come and questioned why Indonesian navy seize chinese fishing boat. Which replied that the Navy was doing law enforcement inside Indonesian EEZ, then the Chinese Coast Guard took their leave._

_- http://maritimnews.com/tangkap-kapa...fishing-pangarmabar-tegaskan-kedaulatan-nkri/_
_- http://nasional.news.viva.co.id/new...-ikan-kapal-berbendera-china-ditangkap-tni-al_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia releases 33 Vietnamese caught for illegal fishing
_Indonesia has released another 33 Vietnamese fishermen who were caught earlier for illegal fishing in its waters. The fishermen from 12 different fishing boats were let go last Thursday after detained for between two to nine months, Vietnam News Agency reported._






_Vietnamese fishermen caught in Indonesia for illegal fishing prepare to fly home May 26, 2016. Photo credit: VNA _

Most of them came from Ba Ria-Vung Tau Province neighboring Ho Chi Minh City, the Mekong Delta provinces of Kien Giang, Tien Giang, Tra Vinh, Dong Thap, and the delta’s capital city Can Tho. In 2015, the Vietnamese embassy in Indonesia helped intervene for the release of some 670 Vietnamese fishermen. Indonesia last year arrested 660 Vietnamese, allegedly for illegal fishing in Indonesian waters, according to the embassy.

_http://www.thanhniennews.com/societ...tnamese-caught-for-illegal-fishing-62659.html_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Another 5 illegal foreign fishing boats from Vietnam & Philippines operated by 102 crews were seized by Indonesian Marine & Fishery patrol at West Papuan waters (25/5).





During the operation, Indonesian marine & fishery patrol detected & hunt 13 illegal fishing boats operated in West Papua waters, but 8 of them managed to escape. From 5 boats that were caught, only 4 boats can be taken to the nearest port because one vietnamese boat was caught on fire and sunk on its way to the port.





_http://manado.tribunnews.com/2016/05/30/psdkp-bitung-amankan-lima-kapal-asing-tahan-102-abk_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian navy seized 2 illegal foreign fishing boats from Vietnam & Philippines, while patroling using KRI Multatuli-561 around Raja Ampat waters, (31/5/2016)









_http://kabarin.co/2-kia-ditangkap-kri-multatuli-setelah-dikejar-13-jam-dan-ditembak/_


----------



## BoQ77

I think we need to create the ASEAN Coast Guard force to joint patrol and act.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BoQ77 said:


> I think we need to create the ASEAN Coast Guard force to joint patrol and act.



Routine patrol on our respective maritime border would be a good start. Each respective coast guard should prevent their fishing boats from entering others maritime waters.

Joint patrol would require more intensive cooperation and only effective for patroling specific shared maritime zone, like Indonesia-Malaysia-Singapore on Malacca strait & Indonesia-Malaysia-Philippines on Sulu sea.

Indonesia-Malaysia-Vietnam maritime border on SCS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia repatriates 93 jailed fishermen from GenSan, Mindanao
_A report released by the Coast Guard said 45 of the repatriates were from General Santos City, 43 from Sarangani Province, three from Davao Oriental, and two from Surigao del Sur._






Petty Officer 2 Aldwin Aguila, acting operations officer of the Philippine Coast Guard (PCG) station in General Santos City, said on Tuesday the fishermen were released from detention and sent home after getting reprieved from their prison terms. He said the repatriates arrived at the Makar port around midnight on Sunday from Bitung, Indonesia aboard the Philippine Navy’s BRP Pangasinan (PS-31).

“Most of them were crew members of fishing boats that were caught fishing illegally within Indonesia’s territorial waters,” he said.

Aguila added that some of the repatriates were arrested and jailed by Indonesian naval personnel after their fishing boats broke down and drifted into its waters. A number of these fishermen, who spent one to three months in detention, did not carry passports and related documents, he said.

He said the repatriation of the fishermen came after interventions made by the Philippine Consulate in Manado in North Sulawesi and the office of City Mayor Ronnel Rivera. He said the office of Rivera sent vehicles to ferry the fishermen to their homes and preferred destinations. Upon their arrival here, Aguila said the repatriates immediately underwent standard documentation processes and given food assistance.

In March, some 154 fishermen were also sent home by Indonesia following interventions made by the City Government and the Philippine Consulate.

_http://www.sunstar.com.ph/zamboanga...es-93-jailed-fishermen-gensan-mindanao-476753_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

13 illegal fishing boats are planned to be sunk in the near future
_Satuan tugas pemberantasan penangkapan ikan secara ilegal/Satgas 115 dalam waktu dekat akan menenggalamkan 13 kapal pencuri ikan. Dari 13 kapal tersebut, lima di antaranya kini ditangani oleh PSDKP, dua kapal ditangani oleh TNI AL, dan 6 ditangani oleh Polair.
_




_http://bisnis.liputan6.com/read/2521316/menteri-susi-bakal-tenggelamkan-lagi-13-kapal-pencuri-ikan_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Detained Chinese boat captain admits to fishing in Indonesian waters 
_The captain of fishing vessel Gui Bei Yu 27088 has admitted to having repeatedly entered Indonesia for poaching before being caught by the Indonesian Navy last week. _





Ziang Tuang Chean said he was aware that he had been operating in Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone ( EEZ ) in the South China Sea, and that he was forced to fish there because it was among the few remaining places that still held an enormous amount of fishery resources. 

_"It was my third time fishing in the area before being caught by the Indonesian Navy," _said Ziang through his interpreter on Thursday.

_"I am aware that I had operated in Indonesian waters. There are still many fish there compared to other places,"_ he said, adding that it took him around a week to arrive in Natuna from Guangxi, China.

The Navy seized the vessel and arrested its eight crew members on May 27 after it entered the resource-rich Natuna area off the northwest coast of Kalimantan for alleged poaching. The Navy said the arrests should serve as a warning to the world that the Indonesian military would not tolerate any breach of Indonesian sovereignty by foreign vessels. Ziang and his crew are currently detained in a cell at a naval command base in Ranai, Riau Islands.

"We were forced to detain them because they resisted arrest, and we're afraid they may cause nuisance," said Ranai Navy commander Col. Arif Badrudin. _Only the captain, chief mechanic and fishmaster will face prosecution for the violations while the remaining crew will be sent home_.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...n-admits-to-fishing-in-indonesian-waters.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Vietnam, Indonesia look to boost fishery ties
_Vietnamese Ambassador to Indonesia Hoang Anh Tuan recently met with Indonesian Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti to discuss bilateral efforts to curb illegal fishing and boost fishery cooperation. 
_




Vietnamese Ambassador to Indonesia Hoang Anh Tuan visits arrested Vietnamese fishermen before their trip returning home.

Vietnam has recommended local fishermen respect fishing regulations enforced by the two governments, Tuan said. Factors, including the unfinished demarcation of the two countries’ exclusive economic zone (EEZ) boundary, have contributed to worsening the violations and the number of Vietnamese arrested, he stressed.

He also expressed his concern over Indonesia sinking seized Vietnamese boats. Tuan then put forth some measures to reduce its impact on bilateral ties, which Susi Pudjiastuti said she would consider seriously. The Indonesian Minister said Indonesia is willing to assist arrested Vietnamese in returning home as soon as possible.

She said the sides should stimulate their maritime cooperation and work to create a legal environment to restrict unlawful fishing. She also introduced a local annual forum on seas and fisheries, scheduled for June 11 and 12 in Jakarta, which will soon become a monthly event to promote partnership in the field.

The number of Vietnamese fishermen captured by Indonesia for illegal fishing in the first five months of 2016, was almost double the figure for the same period last year.

_http://english.vietnamnet.vn/fms/go...am--indonesia-look-to-boost-fishery-ties.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Western fleet ship arrests 3 Vietnamese fishing boats in Natuna
_The Indonesian western fleet command has arrested three Vietnamese-flagged fishing boats caught poaching fish in the Natuna waters, Riau Islands province, on June 2, its spokesman Major Budi Amin said here on Friday._





The Vietnamese-flagged vessels - BV5339 TS, KM Zhuong Minh Soi and BV 90360 TS were caught by the commands warship KRI Oswald Siahaan-354 while operating in the Indonesian Exclusive Economic Zone.

The Vietnamese flagged fishing boats were believed to have conducted illegal fishing in the waters under the Indonesian jurisdiction and carried no legitimate documents. 





BV 5339 TS weighing 120 GT carried 28 crew members while KM Zhuong Minh Soi weighing 30 GT carried three crew and more than one ton of squid and BV 90360 TS weighing 60 GT carried four crew and mixed species of fish weighing around 60 tons.

The boats crew and cargo have been taken to the Ranai naval base for a legal process.

_http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ip-arrests-vietnamese-fishing-boats-in-natuna_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia cracks down on illegal fishing - Aljazeera report


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia to sink 30 more boats caught fishing illegally 
_Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said the government was ready to sink 30 foreign-flagged vessels caught fishing illegally in Indonesian waters. The schedule for the sinking of the vessels is being arranged by relevant authorities, she said._






“Indonesia will not compromise with and will be very tough in taking action against and in arresting foreign vessels caught fishing illegally in Indonesian waters. The violation committed by the 30 vessels is illegal fishing,” Susi told journalists on the sidelines of a two-day visit to Labuan Bajo, West Manggarai, East Nusa Tenggara, on Monday.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...k-30-more-boats-caught-fishing-illegally.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia repatriates 27 Cambodian fishing crew
_Official says ‘victims of human trafficking’ won’t be tried for illegal fishing as only captains are prosecuted_






Indonesia has repatriated 27 Cambodian “victims of human trafficking” who were employed on board vessels accused of fishing illegally in the archipelago’s waters off Borneo island.

Malfa Asdi, chief of West Kalimantan province’s immigration office, was quoted by kompas.com as saying Tuesday, “those deported are the crew and they were victims [of human trafficking]."

The Cambodians were found on three Malaysian-flagged vessels caught operating illegally in April, but were released from custody as Indonesia’s government only tries boat captains as suspects in unauthorized fishing cases.

_http://aa.com.tr/en/asia-pacific/indonesia-repatriates-27-cambodian-fishing-crew/585525_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*At least we know why the Vietnamese are busy stealing our fish... Turns out a whole lot of their fish are dead.*

*Toxic Fish in Vietnam Idle a Local Industry and Challenge the State*
By RICHARD C. PADDOCKJUNE 8, 2016





Dead fish on a beach in the central province of Quang Binh, Vietnam. Pollution from a nearby steel plant is suspected in the die-off, and protests across the country are testing the government. Credit Agence France-Presse — Getty Images
NHAN TRACH, Vietnam — *Since a devastating fish kill blighted the waters along 120 miles of coastline in central Vietnam, hundreds of people are believed to have fallen ill from eating poisoned fish.*

Here in the fishing village of Nhan Trach, the squid that sustain the local economy have virtually disappeared. And a fishing ban has left hundreds of traps sitting unused on the beach and dozens of small fishing boats idle.

*“We are so angry,” said Pham Thi Phi, 65, who operates a fishing boat in Nhan Trach with her husband and three grown sons. “If we knew who put the poison in the ocean, we would like to kill them. We really need to have an answer from the government on whether the ocean is totally clean and the fish are safe to eat.”*

While the immediate cause appears to have been toxic waste from a nearby steel mill, fury over the episode has exploded into a national issue, posing the biggest challenge to the authoritarian government since a spate of anti-Chinese riots in 2014. Protesters demanding government action have marched in major cities and coastal communities over the past six weeks, escalating what had been a regional environmental dispute into a test of government accountability.

But two months after the fish started washing up on beaches here, the government has yet to announce the cause of the disaster or identify the toxin that killed marine life and poisoned coastal residents.

The government’s failure to respond and its previous support for the Taiwan-owned steel plant at the heart of the crisis have fueled widespread suspicion of corruption and the hidden influence of foreign interests at the expense of Vietnamese livelihoods, a potent mix that challenges the legitimacy of Communist Party rule.





Ho Huu Sia, 67, who buys and dries fish in the Vietnamese village of Nhan Trach, with his wife, Nguyen Thi Tam. His daughter fell ill after eating tainted fish, and with no local catch, his livelihood is threatened. Credit Richard C. Paddock/The New York Times
“Quite simply, in Vietnam, human life is less important than the political life of the government and government institutions,” said Nguyen Thi Bich Nga, an activist in Ho Chi Minh City. “In this way, we can explain all that is unusual in this country.”

The government has said little about the marine die-off while cracking down on the protests, which have been called every Sunday since May 1, when thousands of people took to the streets of Hanoi, Ho Chi Minh City and other cities. More than 500 people have been arrested, and demonstrators have been beaten by the police.

“The response by the government has been one of ineptitude,” said Carlyle Thayer, a Vietnam analyst at the Australian Defense Force Academy. He said the fish kill was the most serious environmental issue to confront the government in several years and reflected poorly on the government of Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc, who took office in April.

Last month, the Office of the United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights urged the government to avoid excessive use of force, citing “increasing levels of violence” against the protesters.

But the protests have continued.

On Sunday, more than 1,000 people turned out in a coastal district of Nghe An Province, north of the steel plant, to demonstrate. Many wore T-shirts bearing a fish skeleton. Some carried signs reading, “Fish need clean water, citizens need transparency.”

“It seems the government tries to cover up for the culprit,” the Rev. Anthony Nam, a Catholic priest and protest leader in Nghe An, said by telephone. “We will protest until the government says what caused the spill.”

In Nhan Trach, about 40 miles south of the steel factory, the dead and dying fish first appeared in early April, floating in the surf and washing up on the beach. Initially, it seemed like a windfall, and many people here ate and sold them. The fish kept coming, tons of them, day after day for more than a month, residents said.


> “If we knew who put the poison in the ocean, we would like to kill them.”
> 
> Pham Thi Phi, 65, fisherwoman in Nhan Trach



“Some of the fish were dead; some were dying,” said Ho Huu Sia, 67, who buys and dries fish for a living. “We ate the fish that were still alive. We ate the fish for two weeks.”

His daughter, Ho Thi Dao, 32, said she became ill, experiencing vomiting, diarrhea and dizziness. She went to the local clinic and received intravenous fluids. She said she met others there who also suffered poisoning.

Belatedly, the government announced that aquatic life had been poisoned along the coastline of four provinces. The authorities warned people not to eat fish and ordered a halt to fishing.

As compensation, officials distributed bags of rice and gave fishermen 50,000 dong, or about $2.20.

*“We are just sitting with tears running down our cheeks looking out at the ocean,” said Ms. Phi, who has been fishing from Nhan Trach all her life. “What can we do with 50,000 dong?”*

Coastal residents and journalists quickly accused the Formosa Ha Tinh Steel plant, which opened in December, of being the culprit.

*According to news reports, the fish kill happened after the factory washed unspecified cleaning chemicals through its wastewater pipeline. A company representative seemed to confirm the suspicions in April when he said it would not be surprising if the factory’s wastewater harmed marine life.*

“You have to decide whether to catch fish and shrimp or to build a modern steel industry,” he told reporters. “Even if you are the prime minister, you cannot choose both.”

Photo




A pile of squid traps on the beach at Nhan Trach in May. With the squid population there virtually wiped out, the traps go unused. Credit Richard C. Paddock/The New York Times
His comments incited a flurry of criticism on social media and spawned a popular hashtag on social media, #ichoosefish.

The company later argued that it met Vietnam’s environmental standards and said that the spokesman had been fired.

Company officials did not respond to requests for comment.

The government has been just as reticent.

At first, it suggested a toxic algae bloom was responsible. In mid-May, Pham Cong Tac, deputy science and technology minister, told Vietnamese news outlets that the ministry had a “convincing scientific basis” to explain the fish deaths, but he did not disclose what it was.

Last week, Mai Tien Dung, minister and head of the government office, said that the authorities had identified the cause but indicated that they could not tell the public because an investigation was continuing.

The lack of information has only fueled the protesters’ anger.

Villagers say the authorities collected water samples immediately after the episode, and foreign experts say test results should have been known within days.

Nguyen Hoang Anh, a university professor in Hanoi, said the government should have immediately revealed the toxin, especially to the poisoning victims and their doctors.

*“It’s not fair,” she said. “It’s not ethical. It’s a crime.”*

*She said the cover-up had the potential to make the fish kill Vietnam’s Chernobyl, the 1986 nuclear disaster that contributed to the unraveling of the Soviet Union.*

That is what the government most fears, analysts say, and it is why it acts quickly and at times brutally to suppress protests before they ignite a popular uprising

*But critics say the government has another motive. The government has supported the steel plant, giving the company a sweetheart deal, including tax incentives and a bargain price for the property, to build on the coast.*

Two years ago, while the factory was under construction, it became a prime target of the riots over China’s placement of an oil rig in waters off Vietnam in the South China Sea. More than 200 factories owned by Chinese and other foreign companies were looted and set ablaze around the country.

*But the worst rioting occurred at Formosa, where four people were killed. The company is based in Taiwan, but thousands of laborers from mainland China were building the factory. Protesters stopped buses, pulled off Chinese passengers and beat them.*

The authorities have been more careful not to let the current protests get out of hand. But even if they can be quelled, the economic costs have continued to mount.

On a recent morning, more than a dozen fish traders gathered at a drink shop across from the beach here. A few played board games. There was nothing to do but kill time, one said.

Around the corner, Phan Dinh Son, 49, sat in his all-too-quiet open-air shop. He used to sell hundreds of blocks of ice a day. Now he sells about 20, he said. A separate business buying and trading shellfish has been suspended because no one wants to eat local fish.

“*The fish market is empty*,” he said. “I would hope the government and the party would come up with a solution and give a clear answer so we can do our business.”

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/09/world/asia/vietnam-fish-kill.html?&moduleDetail=section-news-4&action=click&contentCollection=Asia Pacific&region=Footer&module=MoreInSection&version=WhatsNext&contentID=WhatsNext&pgtype=article

Damn. Central Viet coast are like 1/3 of their coast line. No wonder these guys are everywhere. They want to be like China they got the whole package including having to deal with the pollution.

More about the Vietnamese Fish kill.


*Protests, Suspicion In Vietnam Over Government's Response To Fish Kill*

May 30, 20167:10 AM ET
Heard on Morning Edition
Michael Sullivan

While visiting Vietnam last week, President Obama urged the government to ease its crackdown on dissent. But police have used force to break up recent environmental protests.

AILSA CHANG, HOST:

On his visit to Vietnam last week, President Obama urged the government there to ease up on dissent. But it's a tough habit for the leadership of the one-party state to break. Their latest challenge - not political, but environmental - a recent fish kill that's affected millions of people. From Hanoi, Michael Sullivan has more.

MICHAEL SULLIVAN, BYLINE: At a small market near Hanoi's Truc Bach Lake, the one Arizona Senator John McCain landed in when he was shot down here almost 50 years ago, the meat and vegetable vendors are busy. The fish sellers - not so much.

HOANG BICH LIEN: (Foreign language spoken).

SULLIVAN: "My business is down about 50 percent," Hoang Bich Lien says as a compressor pumps oxygen into her tanks. "People are worried. They don't want to buy fish," she says, "because they've heard on the news about the fish deaths."

She's talking about the massive fish kill last month in Ha Tinh province, 200 miles to the south, tons of fish washing up on shore. And suspicion quickly focused on a massive discharge of waste from a new Taiwanese steel mill, where the management seemed oddly indifferent.

(SOUNDBITE OF ARCHIVED RECORDING)

CHOU CHOU FAN: (Foreign language spoken).

SULLIVAN: "Look," company spokesman Chou Chun Fan told reporters, "Vietnam needs to choose whether to catch fish and shrimp or to build a state of the art steel mill. You can't have both."

Those remarks infuriated many Vietnamese, confirming what some had long suspected, that their country puts economic development ahead of the health of its citizens.

NGUYEN QUANG KIEN: (Foreign language spoken).

SULLIVAN: Nguyen Quang Kien is 36, an amateur environmentalist who says he's not against his government. He's just for the environment, and he's got a lot of company.

(SOUNDBITE OF PROTEST)

UNIDENTIFIED PROTESTERS: (Chanting in foreign language).

SULLIVAN: Angry but peaceful demonstrators took to the streets here in the capital after the fish kill and the subsequent comments from the steel company, carrying signs in Vietnamese and English that read - we choose fish. Demonstrations, not just here in Hanoi, but in the country's commercial capital Ho Chi Minh City, or Saigon, too.

(SOUNDBITE OF PROTEST)

SULLIVAN: Police waded in to the Ho Chi Minh protests, beating some and detaining others, the time-tested method for dealing with dissent here while remaining tone deaf to public sentiment. Take this press conference. When a reporter asked the deputy environment minister about reports of high levels of heavy metals in the water farther down the coast near the tourist destination of Hue.

(SOUNDBITE OF ARCHIVED RECORDING)

UNIDENTIFIED MAN: (Foreign language spoken).

SULLIVAN: "Don't ask me that question," he said. "Asking that question hurts the nation's interests. Turn off your camera. We'll discuss it in private."

And then he got up and left.

Nguyen Quang A is a frequent critic and sometimes involuntary guest of his government. He was one of those prevented from meeting President Obama in Hanoi last week. He thinks the government is hoping this whole thing just goes away. But he doesn't think it will.

NGUYRN QUANG A: No, no, no because it's related to their daily life of millions - millions of people. People are going to react, one way or another.

SULLIVAN: Not just in Hanoi and Saigon, he says, but people in the seaside provinces where the fish kills occurred. It's not about politics, he says. It's an emotional issue and an economic one.

QUANG A: The people directly affected in those four provinces - they get frustrated. Millions of people - they have relatives everywhere. And that can start a process which is very, very dangerous for authority and is not good for the society.

SULLIVAN: To this day, there's been no credible explanation for the fish kill. The government says it was caused by red tide. But nobody is buying it. And the Taiwanese steel company - they've apologized for the manager's remarks. They won't comment on the rest. For NPR News, I'm Michael Sullivan in Hanoi.

Copyright © 2016 NPR. All rights reserved. Visit our website terms of use and permissions pages at www.npr.org for further information.

http://www.npr.org/2016/05/30/47942...ietnam-over-governments-response-to-fish-kill

* Vietnam’s mass fish kill isn’t simply an environmental disaster *
By Xuan Loc Doan _on_ May 13, 2016 _in_ Asia Times News & Features, Southeast Asia

In the mass fish die-off on the country’s central coastal region, the Vietnamese government is faced with not only Vietnam’s worst ever environmental disaster but also widespread social unrest.

Millions of dead fish have washed up across some 200 km of the coast of Vietnam’s four central provinces since early last month.

According to a figure given by an official on May 5, the disaster had killed at least 100 tons of fish. This was based on the reports from the four affected provinces, namely Ha Tinh, Quang Binh, Quang Tri and Thua Thien Hue, and excluded dead fish that remained in the water.

Other farm-raised fish, shrimps and clams in this central coastal region, which is regarded as the country’s most vulnerable and poorest area and whose coastal population mainly lives by fishing and aquaculturing, have also died en mass. The life of these fishermen and aquafarmers was already difficult, and is now even tougher following the plague.

Faced with the seriousness of the matter, on April 28, the country’s Minister of Natural Resources and Environment, Tran Hong Ha, called the mass fish kill a “very huge and serious environment disaster.”

In a statement issued on the same day, the government also acknowledged that the fish die-off caused economic and environmental damages, hurt the fisheries industry, and particularly created puzzlement among citizens.

In a meeting with officials from different ministries and the four affected provinces in Ha Tinh on May 1, Vietnam’s newly elected Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc reiterated the gravity of the fish kill and tasked related agencies to investigate the phenomenon and deal with the consequences it caused.

Yet, though it is a very grave disaster with huge environmental, social, economic and political impacts, Vietnamese authorities were very sluggish to react to it. They only started to deal with the issue three weeks after the news about the mass fish deaths were widely reported and huge public outcries aired on social media.




Dead fish in Vietnam’s central coastal region

*Widespread social unrest*

The severity of the catastrophe and especially the authorities’ slow and inefficient reaction to it have not merely made the Vietnamese public puzzled. They have, in fact, sparked a widespread and deep anger among the people.

Their resentment was compounded by other issues.

One of these is the comment by Chou Chun Fan, Formosa Ha Tinh’s public relations director on April 25 that Vietnam had to choose between catching fish and building a modern steel industry as it could not have both.

Formosa Ha Tinh is a multi-billion dollar steel plant, run by a subsidiary of Taiwan-based Formosa Plastics Corporation, which has a bad record of environmental issues worldwide. Though this official was sacked and the company apologized, his blunt remark has sparked a wave of ire among the Vietnamese public.

Many believe the Formosa steel plant, which has a 1.5 km-long waste pipe running into the sea, is the source of the disaster even though the authorities have so far said there is no direct link between its discharged waste water and the fish die-off.

Another issue is that their government has failed to find out what or who caused this catastrophe. For many among them, including several experts, the authorities already knew the cause and the culprit of the disaster but did not want to let the Vietnamese people know.

All of these factors have incensed the public. In a country, where state media is closely controlled and public protest is strictly prohibited, people have used social media, notably Facebook, to express their rage and dismay over not only the government’s sluggish and inefficient response to the disaster but also its aloofness, incompetence and lack of transparency and accountability.




Downtown Hanoi fish death protest (Radio Free Asia photo)

On May 1 and May 8, in Hanoi, Ho Chi Minh city and in some other places, despite knowing they would be violently disrupted, thousands of people from different ages and professional backgrounds took to the streets to protest against Formosa and call for a clean environment and a transparent government.

Unlike previous protests, these rallies gathered more people. Some of the participants are reportedly former and current journalists of state-run newspapers, which are not allowed to report these protests. One of these is Phan Thị Châu, who formerly worked at Phu Nu Newspaper and whose husband is a former deputy editor of Tuoi Tre Newspaper.

Châu was one of many demonstrators arrested by the police in Ho Chi Minh City on May 8. In an entry on her Facebook page afterward, she wrote that though detained, she was really pleased because thanks to her arrest she could witness first-hand all that occurred, enabling her to feel and share the pain with others. This entry, entitled “Thanks God, I was held,” received more than 23 thousand likes and 10 thousand shares two days after being published.

Judging by the fury manifested on social media and in those rallies, many Vietnamese people are becoming increasingly puzzled and dissatisfied not only with the government’s handling of the mass fish death but also the one-party regime’s political, economic and social policies.

Amidst the fish die-off crisis, a teacher in Ha Tinh, the most affected province, composed a poem that describes odd, weird and sad things currently happening in Vietnam – with one line saying that “the sea is dying” – and a uncertain and pessimistic future the country is facing. The poem published on her Facebook page has quickly gone viral, with many sharing it via Facebook and other websites. Some have also turned it into a song, recorded and published it on YouTube.

The reason why this poem has widely and immensely touched the Vietnamese both inside and outside Vietnam is that it closely reflects the reality of their country.

*A clean government*

Faced with the public’s widespread discontent and anger, though very sluggish, Nguyen Xuan Phuc’s government has shown certain efforts and commitments to deal with the disaster. These include its promise to probe its cause, find its culprits and “not shield anyone found causing the pollution.”

Yet, there are question marks over whether the real offenders will be publicly identified or punished because Vietnam’s one-party system greatly lacks transparency and accountability.

Moreover, the true root causes of the disaster are deep and numerous. While the fish die-off in these four coastal provinces is an unprecedented phenomenon in Vietnam, the mass fish kill has occurred in other places in the country. For instance, tons of farm-raised fish in Bach Lang River and Buoi River in the central province of Thanh Hoa have died in the last few days. The severe contamination of these rivers caused by factories’ unprocessed waste water is identified as the primary cause of this mass fish death.

To deal with these environmental disasters, the Vietnamese government must reconsider its development policy. It can no longer industrialize at all costs because the country will pay heavy environmental prices for such a careless and irresponsible industrialization.

Furthermore, in a way, like its coastal seas and rivers, Vietnam’s political environment is also severely polluted and corrupted.

The country’s increasingly severe environmental degradation will not be effectively dealt with unless its political system is cleaned up. This only occurs if the hierarchy within the ruling Communist Party is willing to undertake major political reforms, allowing its 90 million population to have a greater say and role in the policies and matters that directly affect their life, society and country.

Judging by their reaction, it is apparent that an open, clean, transparent, democratic and accountable government is also what many Vietnamese people are calling for in these days when their country is facing huge environmental catastrophes.

RELATED STORY: State TV attack unlikely to tune out dissent over fish kill

_*Xuan Loc Doan* is a research fellow at the Global Policy Institute. He completed a PhD in International Relations at Aston University, UK in 2013. His areas of interest and research include Vietnam’s domestic and foreign policy, ASEAN’s relations with major powers, and international politics in the Asia-Pacific region._

_The opinions expressed in this column are the author’s own and do not necessarily reflect the view of Asia Times._

(Copyright 2016 Asia Times Holdings Limited, a duly registered Hong Kong company. All rights reserved. Please contact us about sales, syndication and republishing.)

http://atimes.com/2016/05/vietnams-mass-fish-kill-isnt-simply-an-environmental-disaster/

We gonna need more Dynamites if this situation doesn't improve.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

7 Vietnamese boats seized for illegal fishing (12/6).
The Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries has apprehended seven boats sailing under Vietnamese flag for alleged illegal fishing in Indonesian waters.






“Our Orca 003 patrol vessel escorted seven boats from Vietnam, along with 55 Vietnamese crew members, to the ministry’s Natuna task force on the island of Riau on June 12,” said the secretary to the ministry’s directorate general for maritime and fisheries resources supervision, Waluyo Sejati Abutohir, as quoted by the Antara news agency on Monday.

Waluyo said the seven boats consisted of six vessels of gross tonnage below 100 and one with gross tonnage below 60. Those boats were reportedly used for fishing in Natuna waters on the morning of June 10 with illegal pair trawl equipment. The crew members allegedly failed to present permits for fishing in Indonesian waters.

The crew members faces charges under Article 93 of the 2004 law on fisheries, which carries a maximum sentence of six years in prison and a fine of Rp20 billion (US$1.5 million).

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...oats-seized-for-illegal-fishing-ministry.html_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Navy seized 4 Pilippines illegal fishing boats in North Maluku (10&11 June 2016)
_Sebanyak empat kapal nelayan Filipina ditangkap kapal Komando Armada RI Kawasan Timur TNL AL KRI Karel Satsuit Tubun (356) saat melakukan patroli di kawasan perairan Indonesia Timur, Maluku Utara. Keempat kapal itu yaitu F/b Rashel dh 101, F/b Rashel GT 125, F/b Yareyo (tempel) GT 88 serta Pamboat Fbca nano aqua._

_




_

Komandan KRI Karel Satsuit Tubun (356) Letkol Laut Pelaut Dados Raino menjelaskan, tiga kapal besi yaitu F/b Rashel dh 101, F/b Rashel GT 125, F/b Yareyo (tempel) GT 88 merupakan satu kelompok yang terdiri atas kapal penangkap, penampung dan tempel. Ketiga kapal itu diamankan pada 11 Juni 2016 di perairan Morotai sementara kapal Pamboat diamankan pada 10 Juni 2016 juga di Perairan Morotai.

_http://regional.kompas.com/read/201....4.kapal.nelayan.filipina.di.perairan.morotai_


_



_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Coast Guard seized Philippines flag illegal fishing boat around Sulawesi waters (16/6)
_KN Gajah Laut dengan nomor lambung 4804 milik Bakamla RI yang sedang melakukan Operasi Nusantara V melakukan pemeriksaan terhadap kapal ilegal fishing pada 03º 29' 200" N/124º 55' 450" E, Kamis (16/6). ALFIT-07 dan memiliki ukuran 5 GT. Kapal ini saat ditangkap bermuatan ikan tuna sebanyak 50 kg.
_








_http://news.detik.com/berita/3236190/bakamla-tangkap-kapal-ikan-dengan-abk-filipina-di-laut-sulawesi_


----------



## Cossack25A1

Just another day at the sea; I am pretty sure the Indonesian authorities treat the detained fishermen humanely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Cossack25A1 said:


> Just another day at the sea; I am pretty sure the Indonesian authorities treat the detained fishermen humanely.



We hope this incident can push and further strengthen our 2 countries cooperation in maritime domain.


Philippines, Indonesia meet on maritime issues
_The Philippines hosted the 9th Meeting of the Joint Permanent Working Group on Maritime and Ocean Concerns (JPWG-MOC) between the Philippines and Indonesia from June 8 to 10, 2016 in Makati City._

*The meeting discussed the proposed implementing arrangement between the Philippines and Indonesia on Articles II and III of the 2014 Agreement on the Delimitation of the Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) Boundary and the related issue of joint production of a nautical chart of the Celebes Sea. *The 2014 Delimitation Agreement, touted to be the first of such accord between two archipelagic states, defines the EEZ limits of the two countries.

The clear definition of the EEZ boundaries between the two countries is seen not only as a vehicle for strengthening maritime regulatory regime in the Celebes Sea but more importantly in promoting cooperation in safety and security of navigation and search and rescue, and marine and fisheries cooperation, including combating Illegal, Unreported and Unregulated fishing (IUUF) practices, among others. For Filipino seafarers and fishermen, this means being able to undertake their respective economic activities within the Philippine EEZ with the least interference.

_*With the shared desire of both countries of firming up the modus operandi in the conduct and implementation of border patrol and monitoring, backed up by clarity of their EEZ limits, the Meeting revisited the 1975 Border Crossing Agreement and the 1975 Border Patrol Agreement.*_ Further internal discussions within their respective capitals are expected to ensue.

_http://www.manilatimes.net/philippines-indonesia-meet-on-maritime-issues/267296/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian navy seized one Chinese illegal fishing boat in Natuna waters (17/6)
_Indonesian navy once again seized one Chinese illegal fishing boat fishing illegaly in Natuna waters. KRI Imam Bonjol-383 received report from maritime air reconnaissance unit about illegal activities of 12 foreign fishing boat inside Natuna's EEZ and chase the boats. From 12 illegal boats, 11 manage to escaped and only one can be seized. _






TNI Angkatan Laut kembali menangkap kapal ikan asing yang melakukan illegal fishing di Perairan Natuna. Kapal ikan berbendera Cina tersebut ditangkap unsur KRI Imam Bonjol-383 yang tengah beroperasi patroli hingga ZEE di Perairan Natuna. KRI Imam Bonjol-383 jenis Parchim sebelumya menerima laporan dari intai udara maritim mengenai adanya 12 kapal ikan asing yang melakukan aksi pencurian ikan.

Saat didekati pada Jumat (17/6/2016), kapal ikan asing tersebut melakukan manuver dan melarikan diri. KRI Imam Bonjol pun mengejarnya dan memberikan peringatan melalui tembakan, namun diabaikan. Setelah beberapa kali dilakukan tembakan peringatan, satu kapal dari 12 kapal ikan asing dapat dihentikan. Setelah berhasil dihentikan dan diperiksa, diketahui kapal asing tersebut diawaki 6 pria dan 1 wanita yang diduga berkewarganegaraan Cina.

_http://news.detik.com/berita/3236344/tni-al-tangkap-kapal-ikan-berbendera-cina-di-perairan-natuna_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Government detains six more foreign fishing boats (15-16 june 2016)
The Fishing Vessel Supervisor of the Marine and Fisheries Ministry has detained six more foreign fishing vessels on charge of illegal operations in Indonesian fishing zone. The vessels, caught on Wednesday and Thursday included four flying the Vietnamese flag and two flying the Philippines flag, acting Director General of Supervision of Marine and Fishery Resources Sjarief Widjaja said here on Friday. 






Sjarief said the two Philippine boats - KM FBca JUSTINE (4 GT) with 8 crewmen and KM FBca SNATOP (5 GT) with 8 crewmen were caught in the exclusive economic zone off Sulawesi Sea on June 15. The two boats - all with Philippine crewmen - have been forced to turn to land at Bitung, North Sulawesi to face legal investigations.

On the next day, two boats of the Fishing Vessel Supervisor, caught four fishing boats flying Vietnamese flag operating off Natuna, in the Riau Island Province. The Vietnamese boats - the BV 5286 TS with a crew of 10 men, the BV 5295 TS with a crew of three men, the BV 9316 TS with a crew of two men and the BV 5352 TS with a crew of 26 men (26 ABK WNA Vietnam) were now detained at Natuna to face legal investigations. The boats, all with Vietnamese crewmen , used trawl net which is also banned in the country.

_http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/105281/government-detains-six-more-foreign-fishing-boats_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Navy apprehends Chinese-flagged vessel stealing fish in Indonesian waters*

The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Sat, June 18 2016 | 04:25 pm




Members of the Indonesian Navy monitor the situation on board the KAL Maribaya during a maritime patrol in Tegal, Central Java, on May 30. (Antara/Oky Lukmansyah) 
The Indonesian Navy arrested a Chinese-flagged vessel caught illegally fishing in the Natuna waters near Riau during a sea patrol on Friday.

The KRI Imam Bonjol-383 received information from maritime air surveillance about 12 foreign vessels fishing in the Natuna waters, Navy spokesman First Admiral Edi Sucipto said.

The foreign vessels tried to escape as the KRI Imam Bonjol approached them. The Navy then chased the vessels and released warning shots that were ignored. The KRI Imam Bonjol then managed to stop one of the 12 vessels.

The Navy searched the Chinese-flagged vessel. The vessel contained six male crewmembers and one female. All are suspected to be Chinese nationals.

The crewmembers have been brought to the Ranai Navy Base for further examination, Edi said.

"We will not hesitate to take firm action against those who violate Indonesia’s jurisdiction, whatever their flags are," he said as quoted by Antara news agency on Saturday. 

Navy vessel KRI Oswald Siahaan-354 also recently arrested another Chinese-flagged vessel caught stealing fish around the Natuna waters. Meanwhile, Maritime Security Coordinating Board vessel KN Gajah Lau also arrested an Indonesian-flag vessel carrying Filipino crewmembers in Sulawesi waters on Thursday along with 50 kilograms of tuna suspected to be stolen from Indonesian waters.

The government, along with the Indonesian Military, has been stepping up security in the seas to combat illegal fishing by foreigners as well as tighten maritime security. (rin)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...essel-stealing-fish-in-indonesian-waters.html


----------



## WuMaoCleverbot

*China condemns Indonesian navy's attack on Chinese fishermen

Jun 19th 2016,21:38CCTVNEWS*

China has condemned an attack by Indonesian naval ships on Chinese fishermen on the waters of the South China Sea. 

One crew member was injured and seven other fishermen were detained on Friday after multiple Indonesian naval ships open fired at the Chinese fishing boats. 

China immediately dispatched coastguard ships after receiving distress signal to protect the fishermen and rescue the wounded. The wounded fisherman was sent to a nearby hospital in Hainan Province for treatment and is currently in stable condition, according to a statement from the Foreign Ministry. It was unclear from the statement whether Indonesia was still holding the Chinese vessel and those on board.

*China also said in the statement that the area where the incident occurred is subject to overlapping interests. It has accused Jakarta to have violated international laws, including the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea, and the Declaration on the Conduct of Parties in the South China Sea signed by ASEAN countries in 2012. *

Indonesia's navy said it had fired warning shots at several boats with Chinese flags, which according to them, were “fishing illegally” near the Natuna Islands, but did not mention any injuries.

This is the country’s third reported confrontation this year near a chain of islands, as regional tensions mount in the South China Sea. The incident follows two other spats near the islands when Indonesian navy encountered Chinese fishing boats.

(With inputs from Reuters, edited by Nicole Zhang)

http://applist.cctvnews.cn/publish/website/data/data/2016/06/19/1629948/detail.html


----------



## pr1v4t33r

WuMaoCleverbot said:


> This is the country’s third reported confrontation this year near a chain of islands, as regional tensions mount in the South China Sea. The incident follows two other spats near the islands when Indonesian navy encountered Chinese fishing boats.


Indonesian authority regularly patrol our sea and crack down any violation they found. If Chinese fisherman don't take lesson from all the previous incident, this report would become a norm in the future. And they'll soon join with other offender weeping for their fishing boats getting blown up for good.






Inside our Exclusive Economic Zone (200 NM), we have 3 agency that can crack down intrusion and violation of maritime law at the sea : Navy, Coast Guard, and Maritime & Fishery Patrol.


----------



## WuMaoCleverbot

*Indonesia defends opening fire on Chinese boat*

Posted 20 Jun 2016 19:53 Updated 20 Jun 2016 20:02

JAKARTA: Indonesia on Monday (Jun 20) defended opening fire on Chinese sailors as an action aimed at stopping illegal fishing, after the latest confrontation between the nations in the South China Sea.

Beijing has protested strongly over Friday's clash near Indonesia's Natuna Islands, saying one Chinese fisherman was injured.

The Indonesian navy said that seven sailors and a Chinese-flagged vessel were detained but insisted no one was hurt.

It was the third such skirmish in recent months between Indonesia and China near the Natunas, which are west of Borneo, as tensions rise between Beijing and several nations over its growing assertiveness in the disputed South China Sea.

Unlike some of its Southeast Asian neighbours, Indonesia does not dispute ownership of reefs or islets in the sea. But there have been tensions as Beijing's claims overlap with Indonesia's exclusive economic zone around the Natunas.

Indonesian Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti, who is leading a campaign to crack down on illegal fishing, defended the navy's actions.

*"The Indonesian navy made the right move by maintaining the sovereignty of our seas," she tweeted. "The shooting was definitely according to procedure."

She added that "stealing fish is a crime. It is impossible that there is an agreement between countries that allows for stealing fish".*

President Joko Widodo met with Security Minister Luhut Panjaitan on Monday following the clash and ordered him to defend Indonesia's sovereignty, presidential spokesman Johan Budi said.

"The president ordered him to defend Indonesia's territorial sovereignty that we have struggled to build up since our independence," he said.

But he added the president wanted this to be done without "affecting good relations". Indonesia's aggressive crackdown on illegal fishing, which began in 2014, has riled several of its neighbours.

China's official Xinhua news agency said Sunday the latest clash took place in "traditional Chinese fishing ground" where the two countries have overlapping maritime claims.

Indonesia's navy said it intercepted 12 foreign vessels illegally fishing which fled as their warships approached. Navy vessels pursued and fired several warning shots, until eventually a Chinese-flagged ship was stopped and boarded, the statement said.

Seven crew members were detained, as well as the vessel.

In March Chinese coastguards rammed a Chinese boat detained near the Natunas and helped it escape as the Indonesians towed the vessel to shore.

Last month, the Indonesian navy opened fire on a Chinese trawler near the islands and seized the vessel.

China asserts authority over almost all the South China Sea despite partial counter-claims from several Southeast Asian nations.

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asiapacific/indonesia-defends-opening/2888366.html


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Maritime Police seized 4 Vietnamese illegal fishing boats in Natuna waters (17/6)
_Kapal Patroli Mabes Polri KP Baladewa 8002 yang diperbantukan untuk Polda Kepri menangkap empat kapal Vietnam yang diduga melakukan pencurian ikan di perairan Natuna, Jumat (17/6) lalu. Namun kasus ini baru diekspos polisi, kemarin. "Saat sedang patroli di perairan Natuna, petugas mendapati empat kapal dengan seluruh ABK berkebangsaan Vietnam tersebut tengah melakukan pencurian ikan. Setelah dilakukan pengejaran akhirnya tertangkap," kata Kabid Humas Polda Kepri AKBP Hartono, kemarin._






Dijelaskannya, yang pertama ditangkap adalah kapal KM BV92639TS dengan nakhoda bernama Tran Van Phuc pada pukul 16.00 WIB. Barang bukti berupa satu unit radio dan 4 ton ikan campuran juga diamankan dari kapal itu. Petugas yang terus berpatroli akhirnya menangkap tiga kapal berbendera Vietnam lainnya pada pukul 24.00 WIB. Kapal yang diamankan yaitu KM BVC450TS dengan nakhoda Nguyen Van Huan. Satu unit GPS dan Radio, serta 2 ton ikan campuran ikut diamankan sebagai barang bukti.






Sementara kapal ketiga yang diamankan adalah KM BV4557TS dengan nakhoda Huang Minh Tuang. Satu unit GPS dan radio, serta 20 drum solar ikut diamankan. Sedangkan kapal terakhir yang ditangkap yakni KM BV5162TS dengan nakhoda Nguyen Van Tien. Selain satu unit GPS dan radio, 6 ton ikan campuran juga diamankan sebagai barang bukti

"Titik penangkapan kapal-kapal tersebut pada sekitaran kordinat 05Â° 15' 001" U 107Â° 24' 235" S. Penangkapan dilakukan terpisah nanum pada kawasan berdekatan antara pukul 15.30 WIB hingga 24.00 WIB," kata dia.

Setelah dilakukan pemeriksaan awal, kapal tersebut diketahui tidak dilengkapi dokumen dan diduga melanggar pasal 35A ayat 3 serta Pasal 92 UU NO.31/2004 yang diubah menjadi UU No 45 tahun 2009 tentang Perikanan.

_http://www.haluankepri.com/natuna/92264-4-kapal-vietnam-ditangkap.html_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Marine & Fishery Patrol has already seized 66 foreign illegal fishing boats since January 2016. This number exclude illegal boats that were seized by the Navy, Coast Guard and Marine Police.

Kapal ikan pelaku illegal fishing yang ditangkap terdiri dari 66 kapal perikanan asing (KIA). Dengan rincian, 41 kapal berbendera Vietnam, 16 kapal berbendera Malaysia, 8 kapal berbendera Filipina, dan 1 kapal berbendera Thailand.

_http://www.rmol.co/read/2016/06/21/250627/KKP-Tangkap-73-Kapal-Pencuri-Ikan-Selama-2016-_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

In Natuna waters alone, 57 illegal foreign fishing boats have been seized by the Navy, Maritime Police and Marine&Fishery Patrol since January 2016




_http://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasiona.../jerat-jaring-ri-untuk-kapal-asing-di-natuna/_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia maritime jurisdiction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Update images from 4 Vietnamese illegal fishing boats that were seized in Natuna waters (17/6)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

RI to mark Aug. 17 by sinking 3 Chinese fishing boats

A minister may ratchet up the already tense relations between Jakarta and Beijing to a new level with her plan to blow up three Chinese fishing boats and the dispatch of 400 Indonesian vessels to fish in waters unilaterally claimed by China.

Emphasizing Indonesia’s refusal to succumb to China’s might, Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said the three boats would be among 71 foreign fishing vessels listed to be sunk for poaching during the celebration of the 71st anniversary of Indonesian independence on Aug. 17.

Several of the vessels will be destroyed in the waters of Natuna Islands, which lie the closest to a demarcation used by China as the basis of its claim to around 90 percent of the resource-rich South China Sea — a claim rejected last week by a UN tribunal. 

“I want to celebrate Independence Day this year in Natuna, where I will witness the sinking of many foreign vessels,” Susi said on Monday.

Susi said the legal status of one of the three Chinese vessels was already binding while the others were still awaiting court decisions scheduled to be issued before Aug. 17. 

“I expect the three can be sunk together on Aug. 17 with dozens of other vessels in Natuna,” she said. 

“Anyway, this is not just about China because we will destroy all foreign vessels without favor.” 

Indonesia destroyed 176 foreign vessels, including one from China, between October 2014 and April 2016 for poaching in Indonesian waters.

Jakarta’s particularly firm stance toward Beijing came after Indonesian authorities almost came to blows with China’s coast guard on two occasions this year in the course of attempts to detain Chinese fishing vessels for alleged poaching. 

China’s maneuvers in the waters have hinged on its decision to include Natuna waters within its self-declared nine-dash demarcation line, and its description of the waters as its “traditional fishing grounds”. 

China is Indonesia’s biggest trading partner, and recently channeled billions of dollars in loans for Indonesia’s infrastructure development.

Susi said she would fly to Natuna on Friday to prepare the Independence Day celebrations as well as to establish housing for hundreds of fishermen from Java’s northern coastal area whom the government have deployed to Natuna.

The government is providing 400 ships for the fishermen to operate in Natuna. Their presence will assist the ministry’s anti-illegal fishing task force, the Navy and the Maritime Security Board (Bakamla) in their task of clearing the area of foreign poachers.

Susi will also set up cold-storage facilities, integrated fishing facilities for fishermen and detention centers for arrested illegal poachers in Natuna, as well as witnessing the groundbreaking of the Navy’s Command and Control Center (Puskodal) in the islands. 

Bakamla chief Rear Adm. Ari Soedewo said that following President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s recent visit to Natuna and China’s decision to assert its presence in the South China Sea, especially since losing the arbitration case, Indonesia had intensified patrols in the area to protect its sovereignty.

“There are around 10 warships now patrolling in Natuna. If we don’t do that foreign poachers will come to steal our fish,” Ari told _The Jakarta Post_, adding that many foreign vessels had attempted to enter Natuna recently but they ended up leaving the area after seeing the intensive patrols by Indonesian maritime authorities. 

However, blowing up ships as Independence Day fireworks does not come cheap. Natuna’s Ranai naval base commander Col. Arif Badrudin told the Post recently that the government spent around Rp 370 million (US$28,000) simply on preparing six vessels for sinking in Natuna in April. 

“That cost excludes the explosives. That’s only for paying for the fuel for the Navy ships towing and guarding the vessels to their resting place, and for the manpower to carry out the job. We have to summon a dozen demolition experts from Jakarta to do it,” he said. 

He estimated that cost of explosives and their preparation could amount to more than Rp 300 million for the six vessels.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/07/19/ri-mark-aug-17-sinking-3-chinese-fishing-boats.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Jakarta seeks anti-illegal fishing agreement at ASEAN meeting*


Liza Yosephine
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Fri, July 22 2016 | 09:15 am




_Five foreign fishing boats from Vietnam and Malaysia are blown up in Batam waters, Riau Islands on Tuesday. Twenty-three boats have been sunk after being caught fishing illegally in Indonesian waters. (Antara/M N Kanwa) _
Indonesia wants the upcoming ASEAN meeting in Laos from July 23 to 26 to issue an official statement on how to eliminate illegal fishing, an official has said. 

"Indonesia will prioritize an ARF statement on cooperation to prevent, deter and eliminate illegal, unreported and unregulated fishing," Foreign Ministry ASEAN dialogue partner and inter-regional cooperation director, Derry Aman, said on Thursday.

The ASEAN Regional Forum (ARF), which involves 26 country participants and the European Union, is part of a series of official meetings at the ASEAN Ministerial Meeting (AMM) in Laos.

The group was still discussing the statement, Derry said. Indonesia hopes the statement can be ratified and made into a reference for future cooperation within the ARF framework on the eradication of illegal, unreported and unregulated fishing, he added.

Jakarta under the Joko “Jokowi” Widodo administration has stepped up the war against illegal fishing by destroying dozens of foreign boats operating in its waters.

Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi will attend the 49th AMM, which is to hold 18 official meetings throughout its four-day period. Derry pointed to the AMM as the event with the most extensive series of meetings involving ASEAN and its dialogue partners: Australia, Canada, China, the European Union, India, Japan, New Zealand, Russia, South Korea and the United States. (ary)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/seasi...legal-fishing-agreement-at-asean-meeting.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia marine police seized 2 vietnamese illegal fishing vessels in Natuna waters, July 22, 2016

















_http://news.detik.com/berita/3260136/polri-tangkap-2-kapal-dan-22-abk-wn-vietnam-di-perairan-natuna_


----------



## BoQ77

They are Malay boats. I guess they are from Johore


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BoQ77 said:


> They are Malay boats. I guess they are from Johore



I don't know. All the crew are vietnamese, and illegal fisherman often use double flagging tactics.


----------



## BoQ77

pr1v4t33r said:


> I don't know. All the crew are vietnamese, and illegal fisherman often use double flagging tactics.



It's popular to see Vietnamese crew in a Taiwan or Korea fishing boat. In the case, we still consider the boat as Taiwan, Korea.

Johor Mersing fishing boat. Btw, I am just in Mersing a week ago.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

BoQ77 said:


> It's popular to see Vietnamese crew in a Taiwan or Korea fishing boat. In the case, we still consider the boat as Taiwan, Korea.
> 
> Johor Mersing fishing boat. Btw, I am just in Mersing a week ago.



Either the coast guard found the ship registry that say the ship are Vietnamese or the Poachers rent a ship from malaysia either way the viet poachers are screwed..


----------



## BoQ77

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Either the coast guard found the ship registry that say the ship are Vietnamese or the Poachers rent a ship from malaysia either way the viet poachers are screwed..



Maybe the Vietnamese fishermen was recruited


----------



## pr1v4t33r

I'll wait from the official source. I could be wrong, but from what i see from similar operation before. Vietnamese often use this type of fishing boat.


----------



## BoQ77

pr1v4t33r said:


> I'll wait from the official source. I could be wrong, but from what i see from similar operation before. Vietnamese often use this type of fishing boat.
> View attachment 320380



Like this ? specifically, this boat has the Malay name( Malay origin? ) but with reg number Vietnam






illegal is illegal.

Anyway, the KM Kurnia 09 has Vietnam registration belong to BV ( Ba ria - Vung tau ) : BV xxxxxx TS
The JMS00635K has a structure which you guess Vietnam style, but it has Johor Mersing registration.

So even its crewmen is Vietnamese, to me, it's a Malay fishboat, the Malay could have bought the boat with its crewmen from Vietnam

or Vietnam crewmen erected their familar structure onto a Johor Mersing boat that they hired to operate. ( it's easy as the structure basically a simple ladder)


----------



## Place Of Space

pr1v4t33r said:


> RI to mark Aug. 17 by sinking 3 Chinese fishing boats
> 
> A minister may ratchet up the already tense relations between Jakarta and Beijing to a new level with her plan to blow up three Chinese fishing boats and the dispatch of 400 Indonesian vessels to fish in waters unilaterally claimed by China.
> 
> Emphasizing Indonesia’s refusal to succumb to China’s might, Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said the three boats would be among 71 foreign fishing vessels listed to be sunk for poaching during the celebration of the 71st anniversary of Indonesian independence on Aug. 17.
> 
> Several of the vessels will be destroyed in the waters of Natuna Islands, which lie the closest to a demarcation used by China as the basis of its claim to around 90 percent of the resource-rich South China Sea — a claim rejected last week by a UN tribunal.
> 
> “I want to celebrate Independence Day this year in Natuna, where I will witness the sinking of many foreign vessels,” Susi said on Monday.
> 
> Susi said the legal status of one of the three Chinese vessels was already binding while the others were still awaiting court decisions scheduled to be issued before Aug. 17.
> 
> “I expect the three can be sunk together on Aug. 17 with dozens of other vessels in Natuna,” she said.
> 
> “Anyway, this is not just about China because we will destroy all foreign vessels without favor.”
> 
> Indonesia destroyed 176 foreign vessels, including one from China, between October 2014 and April 2016 for poaching in Indonesian waters.
> 
> Jakarta’s particularly firm stance toward Beijing came after Indonesian authorities almost came to blows with China’s coast guard on two occasions this year in the course of attempts to detain Chinese fishing vessels for alleged poaching.
> 
> China’s maneuvers in the waters have hinged on its decision to include Natuna waters within its self-declared nine-dash demarcation line, and its description of the waters as its “traditional fishing grounds”.
> 
> China is Indonesia’s biggest trading partner, and recently channeled billions of dollars in loans for Indonesia’s infrastructure development.
> 
> Susi said she would fly to Natuna on Friday to prepare the Independence Day celebrations as well as to establish housing for hundreds of fishermen from Java’s northern coastal area whom the government have deployed to Natuna.
> 
> The government is providing 400 ships for the fishermen to operate in Natuna. Their presence will assist the ministry’s anti-illegal fishing task force, the Navy and the Maritime Security Board (Bakamla) in their task of clearing the area of foreign poachers.
> 
> Susi will also set up cold-storage facilities, integrated fishing facilities for fishermen and detention centers for arrested illegal poachers in Natuna, as well as witnessing the groundbreaking of the Navy’s Command and Control Center (Puskodal) in the islands.
> 
> Bakamla chief Rear Adm. Ari Soedewo said that following President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s recent visit to Natuna and China’s decision to assert its presence in the South China Sea, especially since losing the arbitration case, Indonesia had intensified patrols in the area to protect its sovereignty.
> 
> “There are around 10 warships now patrolling in Natuna. If we don’t do that foreign poachers will come to steal our fish,” Ari told _The Jakarta Post_, adding that many foreign vessels had attempted to enter Natuna recently but they ended up leaving the area after seeing the intensive patrols by Indonesian maritime authorities.
> 
> However, blowing up ships as Independence Day fireworks does not come cheap. Natuna’s Ranai naval base commander Col. Arif Badrudin told the Post recently that the government spent around Rp 370 million (US$28,000) simply on preparing six vessels for sinking in Natuna in April.
> 
> “That cost excludes the explosives. That’s only for paying for the fuel for the Navy ships towing and guarding the vessels to their resting place, and for the manpower to carry out the job. We have to summon a dozen demolition experts from Jakarta to do it,” he said.
> 
> He estimated that cost of explosives and their preparation could amount to more than Rp 300 million for the six vessels.
> 
> _http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/07/19/ri-mark-aug-17-sinking-3-chinese-fishing-boats.html_



"Several of the vessels will be destroyed in the waters of Natuna Islands, which lie the closest to a demarcation used by China as the basis of its claim to around 90 percent of the resource-rich South China Sea — a claim rejected last week by a UN tribunal."
This is not a UN tribunal, the newspaper fooling the Indonesian as pi9s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Place Of Space said:


> "Several of the vessels will be destroyed in the waters of Natuna Islands, which lie the closest to a demarcation used by China as the basis of its claim to around 90 percent of the resource-rich South China Sea — a claim rejected last week by a UN tribunal."
> This is not a UN tribunal, the newspaper fooling the Indonesian as pi9s.



Tomato Tamata. Not gonna stop them from being blown up though. See you on aug 17.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Place Of Space said:


> This is not a UN tribunal,



Let's not deffer from the main topic in hand. Indonesia gonna blow up 3 chinese illegal fishing boats.



BoQ77 said:


> So even its crewmen is Vietnamese, to me, it's a Malay fishboat, the Malay could have bought the boat with its crewmen from Vietnam
> 
> or Vietnam crewmen erected their familar structure onto a Johor Mersing boat that they hired to operate. ( it's easy as the structure basically a simple ladder)



That's possible. Or this could be Vietnamese company investing their business in Johore, Malaysia. So they use their familiar fishing boats and importing the crew from vietnam.


----------



## Place Of Space

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Tomato Tamata. Not gonna stop them from being blown up though. See you on aug 17.



The newspaper wrote wrong the most importance part, very easy to check the article. I doubt ther are professional reporter in Indonesia?



pr1v4t33r said:


> Let's not deffer from the main topic in hand. Indonesia gonna blow up 3 chinese illegal fishing boats.
> 
> 
> 
> That's possible. Or this could be Vietnamese company investing their business in Johore, Malaysia. So they use their familiar fishing boats and importing the crew from vietnam.



Not deffer main topic, in order to charge they are illegal Chinese fishing boats, the newspaper lie that is a UN tribunal. This is how Indonesian do things. Use fake information to cover that Indonesia illegally ruin 3 Chinese fishing boats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Place Of Space said:


> The newspaper wrote wrong the most importance part, very easy to check the article. I doubt ther are professional reporter in Indonesia?



That's not the most important part from the news. Not the focal point and selling point of the news in Indonesia. If we check most online publication from months ago even from China, all have no idea that the so called UN tribunal have no official relation with UN. That's a very recent development.



Place Of Space said:


> Not deffer main topic, in order to charge they are illegal Chinese fishing boats, the newspaper lie that is a UN tribunal. This is how Indonesian do things. Use fake information to cover that Indonesia illegally ruin 3 Chinese fishing boats.



Too much assumption, lack of actual knowladge. Indonesia don't relly on _'UN tribunal'_ to enforce her law. We don't wait _'UN tribunal'_ to blow up any illegal fishing boats entering our EEZ. And we don't wait _'UN tribunal'_ to scare and chase off CN coast guard and seized their illegal fishing boats in Natuna waters. Get your fact straight, pi9s.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Place Of Space

pr1v4t33r said:


> That's not the most important part from the news. Not the focal point and selling point of the news in Indonesia. If we check most online publication from months ago even from China, all have no idea that the so called UN tribunal have no official relation with UN. That's a very recent development.



This article is posted on 7/19. "The tribunal had no relation with UN" had been publised and clearly declared officially.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

I heard that China govt called the water near Natuna island as their traditional field for fishing.
There is a big difference, between Indonesia and Vietnam, Malaysia; Indonesia and China.
There created boundaries among Indonesia, Vietnam, Malaysia, so we know when our fishermen violated the neighbors water.
Here it is






China should make clear to Indonesia , Malaysia, Vietnam...about that.
According to PCA, China and Indonesia arent next door neighbors.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BoQ77 said:


> According to PCA, China and Indonesia arent next door neighbors.



Indonesia _"see no China"_ on her maritime border.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia _"see no China"_ on her maritime border.



well one need courage to do that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## William Hung

Test:

The Phil vs. CN Abitral Tribunal issued a very very (and surprising) side statement that has direct implications for the ongoing China-Indonesia (or any country) fishing dispute, does any Chinese or Indonesian member know about this statement?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia hands over 65 arrested Vietnamese fishermen
_ Indonesia is increasingly cracking down on illegal fishing in its waters, including blowing up foreign fishing boats. _

Indonesia on Tuesday handed over to Vietnam 65 fishermen who were arrested while fishing illegally in the former’s waters in April and May this year, the Vietnamplus reported July 26. This is the biggest number of fishermen Indonesia has ever released to Vietnam.

Vietnam’s Embassy in Jarkarta has closely cooperated with local authorities to send them home. Because the number of Vietnamese fishermen being arrested by Indonesia has increased significantly recently, many of them, apart from the 65 this time, are waiting to be back to Vietnam, the daily quoted Doan Van Nam, a consular official from the embassy.

The 65 fishermen come from several northern and central provinces in Vietnam but worked for fishing boats in Ba Ria-Vung Tau southern province and were arrested while fishing illegally in Indonesia’s waters.

Indonesia often blows up foreign fishing boats that they seize in their territorial waters. Its Minister of Maritime and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti said last month a total of 176 foreign fishing boats have been sunk across the nation since October last year.

_http://e.vnexpress.net/news/news/indonesia-hands-over-65-arrested-vietnamese-fishermen-3442742.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

More Vietnamese fishermen detained in Indonesia
Eight fishing boats from the central province of Binh Thuan with 60 fishermen on board have been detained for illegally fishing in Indonesian territorial waters, according to the provincial Committee for Natural Disaster Prevention, Search and Rescue.






The committee said at around 5 pm on July 24, eight vessels were stopped and then detained by an Indonesian vessel.

The committee has asked the National Committee for Search and Rescue and the Ministry of Foreign Affairs’ Consular Affairs Department to provide the usual support to the fishermen.

Meanwhile, Colonel Nguyen Ngoc Hao, commander of Binh Thuan Province’s border guard force, admitted the Vietnamese fishermen might have violated the Indonesia waters.

_http://www.dtinews.vn/en/news/017004/46295/more-vietnamese-fishermen-detained-in-indonesia.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

pr1v4t33r said:


> Meanwhile, Colonel Nguyen Ngoc Hao, commander of Binh Thuan Province’s border guard force, admitted the Vietnamese fishermen might have violated the Indonesia waters.
> 
> _http://www.dtinews.vn/en/news/017004/46295/more-vietnamese-fishermen-detained-in-indonesia.html_



At least Vietnamese are man enough to admit they have violate our waters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oprih

The bulk of fishing boats being blown up are vietnamese ships. Then you have token Chinese ships, I guess it's time for our indonesian brothers to admit that their mighty navy is not that mighty in front of the Chinese Coast Guard that protects Chinese fishing boats. Indonesian navy is simply a big joke and is something that should not be taken seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The dogs are barking, while the caravan moves on

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Susi’s explosive tactics leave winning impression
As a tough yet easy-going Cabinet minister, Susi Pudjiastuti commands a rock-star appeal not only at home but also at international forums for her hard-hitting approach to poachers and, of course, for her explosive antics.






There was a cheery atmosphere in a spacious office at the Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO) headquarters in Rome one recent afternoon. Most of the dozen people were chatty, smiling Indonesian bureaucrats in business suits attending a fisheries meeting.

Once in a while, a chorus of loud, hearty laughter exploded behind a closed door of a room reserved for Maritime Affairs and Fishery Minister Susi Pudjiastuti to host bilateral meetings with FAO director general Jose Graziano da Silva and her numerous counterparts.

Her aides gathered in the next room caught the contagious laughter when she entertained her last guest that day, the Republic of Palau’s Natural Resources, Environment and Tourism Minister, F. Umiich Sengebau, and his delegation. A picture secretly snapped during the meeting and shared in a WhatsApp group showed that Susi shares a striking passion with a lady accompanying Sengebau: They both adorn their bodies with tattoos.

‘’They look just as enigmatic,’’ the photo caption read.

As soon as Sengebau left, Susi called in journalists for a briefing. Looking disheveled and jovial as usual, Susi was the center of attention, with delegates and reporters from other countries pursuing her for interviews and photos. At home, she is a media darling for her courageous moves to reform bureaucracy. And, yes, she stands out abroad for her antics, too.

Susi, who owned multimillion-dollar fish export and charter-flight companies, boasting 55 aircraft manned by 165 pilots of 32 nationalities, long before she became a Cabinet minister, has attracted global attention after she resorted to dynamite in dealing with foreign vessels stealing fish in Indonesian waters.

‘’Maybe my antics are just too much for many people to ignore, ‘’ she said, chuckling.

Apparently, she developed a chemistry with Sengebau as well. They agreed to discuss cooperation to make the South Pacific archipelago a transit point for Indonesia’s trade with the US and Japan.

But the crucial news that Susi passed on to reporters was that Palau seemed to love her explosive tactics in deterring illegal, unreported and unregulated fishing, which was the conference’s main theme.

“He [Sengebau] has been inspired by me,’’ she said, beaming with delight. ‘’They [Palau authorities] have begun blasting illegal fishing boats that find their way there after Indonesia began the boat-sinking campaign.’’

It appears the FAO chief is also a fan of Susi. In the course of the conference Da Silva made flattering mention of her controversial policy. Asked if Da Silva criticized her tactics to stop illegal fishing during their meeting, Susi said, “No. In fact he said, ‘Indonesia surprises me’.’’

He reportedly asked her to document her experiences in handing illegal fishing so that they could serve as ‘’guidelines’’ to be shared with other countries because so far only Indonesia has carried out the measures in a systematic fashion. Da Silva also wanted to have Indonesian staffers at the FAO headquarters.

_more: http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/07/27/susi-s-explosive-tactics-leave-winning-impression.html_


Republic of Fiji Appreciation Step Combating IUU Fishing in Indonesia

The delegation of the Republic of Fiji represented by the Minister of Fisheries and Forestry of the Republic Fiji, Osea Naiqamu, expressed his appreciation for immediate measures by the Indonesian government in the fight against Illegal, Unreported, and Unregulated (IUU) Fishing.

“Our appreciation of the immediate measures taken by the government of Indonesia in the fight against IUU fishing in Indonesia,” said the Minister of Fisheries and Forestry of the Republic of Fiji, Osea Naiqamu, after the bilateral meeting with the Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries (MMAF) of Indonesia in Jakarta, Wednesday (27/7).

in addition, the Fiji delegation also gave awards high on the Indonesian government for the cooperation that has existed in the marine and fisheries sector through the MoU signed in 2014 and the establishment of the Joint Sub-Committee working Group on Marine and fisheries.

_more: https://anshora.com/asia/republic-of-fiji-appreciation-step-combating-iuu-fishing-in-indonesia/_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Malaysia Mulls Emulating Indonesia's Radical Measures Against Poaching 

Malaysia has expressed the desire to emulate Indonesia's radical measures against poaching that have resulted in bountiful catches for the local fishermen and reduced prices of fish for consumers.






Agriculture and Agro-based Industry Minister Datuk Seri Ahmad Shabery Cheek said, however, that Malaysia would not burn the seized illegal fishing vessels but would sink them to form artificial reefs to encourage fish breeding.

"We notice that Indonesia's radical measures against poaching had contributed to deflation and lowered fish prices due to bountiful catches," he told Bernama after attending the two-day Southeast Asia and Pacific Regional Fisheries Summit here.

Ahmad Shabery said Malaysia would opt to sink seized illegal fishing vessels to make them artificial reefs to protect the environment from pollution and prevent harm to the marine eco-system.

The minister also said that Malaysia could not be the advocate for its fishermen who trespass into the waters of other countries, and it was for this reason that Malaysian fishermen were required to use the radar system to determine their position at sea at all times.

He said the radar system was a mandatory requirement for Malaysian fishing vessels and the authorities would not accept the excuse from arrested fishermen that the system on their boats was faulty.

Indonesian Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti said the authorities had seized and burned hundreds of foreign fishing vessels caught poaching in the country's waters over the past two years.

The trespassing fishermen were prosecuted and imprisoned, she said.

_http://www.bernama.com/bernama/v8/ge/newsgeneral.php?id=1267160_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Ministry of Finance auctioning frozen fish weighing a mix of +/- 1.930 tons which is evidence of the illegal fishing (Thailand vessel named MV Silver Sea 2) catch by Supervision of Marine Resources and Fisheries ( PSDKP ) assisted by the Navy. Its successfully sold at a price of 21 billion rupiah.

https://www.djkn.kemenkeu.go.id/berita/detail/sejarah-tercipta-diujung-nusantara

Now we see how valuable our waters...its all about resources inside the waters and a big sum generated from fishing...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

oprih said:


> The bulk of fishing boats being blown up are vietnamese ships. Then you have token Chinese ships, I guess it's time for our indonesian brothers to admit that their mighty navy is not that mighty in front of the Chinese Coast Guard that protects Chinese fishing boats. Indonesian navy is simply a big joke and is something that should not be taken seriously.


yeaahh keep barking filipinos, what have you achieved in the south china sea. backing down for china?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

striver44 said:


> yeaahh keep barking filipinos, what have you achieved in the south china sea. backing down for china?



Calm down comrade. He/She is China's lapdog. We still have many friends from Philippines in this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## papacita

oprih said:


> The bulk of fishing boats being blown up are vietnamese ships. Then you have token Chinese ships, I guess it's time for our indonesian brothers to admit that their mighty navy is not that mighty in front of the Chinese Coast Guard that protects Chinese fishing boats. Indonesian navy is simply a big joke and is something that should not be taken seriously.



Said a citizen of a country with gun-boat navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Vietnam, Indonesia boost cooperation in fisheries
_The governments of Vietnam and Indonesia are proposed to extend by five years the Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) on navigation and fisheries cooperation inked by the two countries in January 2010._






_Deputy Minister of Agriculture and Rural Development Vu Van Tam (R) shakes hands with Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti._

Vietnam’s Deputy Minister of Agriculture and Rural Development Vu Van Tam and Indonesia’s Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti made the proposal during talks in Jakarta on July 26.

The two sides stressed the importance of enhancing fisheries collaboration.

Deputy Minister Tam said the Vietnamese Government discourages illegal fishing.

He recommended Indonesia handle Vietnamese fishermen boats’ violations in the country’s waters based on international law and in a humanitarian spirit.

Vietnam and Indonesia hope to maintain meetings between the joint technical committee on fisheries.

To settle issues related to fishing more effectively, Vietnam’s Ministry of Agriculture and Rural Development and Indonesia’s Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries will sign an agreement on establishing a hotline to prevent illegal fishing activities soon.

The host encouraged Vietnam to invest in aquatic breeding and processing in Indonesia.

She invited the guest to attend a meeting between seafood businesses and management agencies this September in Indonesia to explore cooperation opportunities.

Tam said Vietnam is willing to take part in the event.

_http://english.vietnamnet.vn/fms/go...indonesia-boost-cooperation-in-fisheries.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## patu

pr1v4t33r said:


> The dogs are barking, while the caravan moves on


Right shoot.


----------



## patu

William Hung said:


> Test:
> 
> The Phil vs. CN Abitral Tribunal issued a very very (and surprising) side statement that has direct implications for the ongoing China-Indonesia (or any country) fishing dispute, does any Chinese or Indonesian member know about this statement?


We knew it but our policies mainly come from our own law for the best for our own.



patu said:


> We knew it but our policies mainly come from our own law for the best for our own.


And at the same time for the creating of more justies and peaces world.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

29 foreign illegal fishing boats seized in July 2016 period

Berikut rincian penangkapan 29 kapal asing pelaku _illegal fishing_ di perairan Indonesia tersebut:

KP Orca 01 milik KKP menangkap 1 kapal asing di perairan Natuna
KP Orca 2 milik KKP menangkap 2 kapal asing di perairan Natuna
KP Orca 3 milik KKP menangkap 8 kapal asing di perairan Natuna
KP Hiu 13 milik KKP menangkap 2 kapal asing di perairan Natuna
KP Hiu Macan Tutul 02 milik KKP menangkap 2 kapal asing di perairan Natuna
KP Napoleon 049 milik KKP menangkap 1 kapal asing di perairan Arafura
KP Baladewa 8002 milik Polri menangkap 2 kapal asing di perairan Anambas, Natuna
KP Anis Kembang 4001 milik Polri menangkap 1 kapal asing di Selat Malaka
KP Antareja 7007 milik Polri menangkap 1 kapal asing di Tobelo, Halmahera
KP Anis Madu 3009 milik Polri menangkap 1 kapal asing di Tanjung Jabung, Jambi
KP Hanoman 7011 milik Polri menangkap 1 kapal asing di perairan Bawean, Jawa Timur
KP Hiu 14 (KKP BKO Bakamla) menangkap 2 kapal asing di perairan Natuna
KAL Tedung Selar (TNI AL BKO Bakamla) menangkap 1 kapal asing di perairan Bitung
KRI Wiratno milik TNI AL memangkap 2 kapal asing di perairan Natuna
KRI Sulupari milik TNI AL menangkap 1 kapal asing di perairan Natuna
KRI Silas Papare milik TNI AL menangkap 1 kapal asing di perairan Natuna
_http://finance.detik.com/read/2016/...gkap-mencuri-ikan-di-laut-ri-selama-juli-2016_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia prepares for mass ship sinking
Following months of tensions over sovereignty in and around its waters, Indonesia says it plans to sink 71 ships that were caught fishing illegally. 






More than 70 fishing ships, including Chinese vessels, will be sent to the bottom of the ocean by Indonesia this month, in a public display of sovereignty over its waters.

Following months of tensions in the region over maritime rights in the South China Sea, Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said they were planning to sink 71 ships deemed to have carried out illegal fishing in Indonesian waters.

The mass scuttling is set to take place on August 17 - Indonesia's Independence Day.

The Indonesian government has previously announced it had caught Chinese vessels fishing illegally in its waters.

But on Monday Ms Pudjiastuti remained tight-lipped as to from where the ships came.

"Based on a joint communique among those countries yesterday, we agreed to mention them only as foreign fishing ships. We don't mention the nation they came from," she told reporters in Jakarta.

A popular figure in President Joko Widodo's cabinet, Ms Pudjiastuti spearheaded the policy of seizing foreign vessels caught fishing illegally and blowing them up.

But this time, she said the ships will be sunk to create artificial reefs.

It's part of a move by Indonesia to combat illegal fishing and protect its sovereignty in the region.

In July alone, the Fisheries Ministry said it had caught 29 ships illegally fishing across the vast waters of the archipelago including off Natuna and Arafura Sea, just north of Darwin.

The sinking of the ships comes after President Widodo's much-publicised visit to the Natuna islands in June, in response to a number of Chinese vessels found in the waters and a subsequent statement by China that it was their traditional fishing ground.

The Indonesian navy fired warning shots at the vessels before later capturing one ship despite calls by a Chinese coastguard to release them.

Indonesia said two tonnes of suspected illegally caught fish were found aboard the Chinese vessel.

Similar confrontations with Chinese boats occurred in March and May when vessels were allegedly caught trawling in the same waters.

_http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2016/08/01/indonesia-prepares-mass-ship-sinking_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Govt allocates Rp175 billion for fishermen`s insurance program: Minister Susi
The Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry (KKP) has allocated Rp175 billion for an insurance program for fishermen across the country. "We have readied Rp175 billion for providing insurance facilities to some one million fishermen this year," KKP Minister Susi Pudjiastuti stated at a press conference here on Monday.






Minister Susi expressed hope that the fishermen will register with the insurance program in future.

Based on data at the Central Bureau of Statistics, there are 2.7 million fishermen across the country.

Susi noted that her ministry will evaluate the application documents on Monday evening (Aug 1) and on Tuesday (Aug 2) and will announce the names of selected fishermen.

The compensation scheme for a fisherman, who dies in a fishing accident, is set at Rp200 million, Rp100 million for fishermen who suffered from permanent disabilities, and Rp20 million for medical treatment.

Fishermen killed in an accident unrelated to fishing activities can receive a compensation of Rp160 million, while those who ailed from permanent disabilities can avail Rp100 million, and Rp20 million for medical treatment.

The minister said the insurance facilities are provided to fishermen and not to ship crew members as they are insured through the Social Security Management Agency and other insurance schemes provided by the ship owners.

Minister Susi also hoped the media will take part in spreading awareness on the program, particularly with regard to the crew members of fishing ships who are not offered insurance facilities by the KKP.

_http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...or-fishermens-insurance-program-minister-susi_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Coast Guard seized 2 ilegal fishing boats from vietnam on August 1, 2016

Kapal Perikanan (KP) HIU 14 yang tergabung dalam Operasi Nusantara VI Bakamla RI berhasil mengamankan dua kapal ikan asing asal Vietnam. Kapal tersebut diamankan karena melakukan aktivitas illegal fishing di perairan Natuna, Kepulauan Riau.






"Saat melakukan patroli di Perairan Natuna, sekitar pukul 08.00 WIB dan pukul 09.05 WIB, KP. HIU 14 menghentikan dan memeriksa dua unit kapal ikan asing berbendera Vietnam dengan nama lambung BD 97088 TS dengan nakhoda Le Van Hai dan TG 90701 TS dengan nakhoda Tran Van Bay," ujar Kasubag Humas Bakamla RI, Kapten Marsekal Mardiono
dalam keterangan tertulisnya kepada detikcom, Senin (1/8/2016).

Kapal tersebut masing-masing mengangkut 12 anak buah kapal (ABK) yang kesemuanya merupakan warga negara Vietnam. Mardiono mengatakan kedua kapal tertangkap saat melakukan kegiatan illegal fishing di Zone Ekonomi Eksklusif (ZEE) perairan Natuna. Setelah diperiksa, kapal tersebut juga tak memiliki dokumen dan surat kapal yang sah.

"Dari hasil penghentian dan pemeriksaan tersebut, diamankan barang bukti berupa dua kapal ikan asing berbendera Vietnam beserta perlengkapannya dan total tangkapan ikan campur sebanyak kurang lebih 2 ton," jelas Mardiono.

Mardiono menyebut, pencurian ikan tersebut melanggar Pasal 92 jo Pasal 26 ayat (1), Pasal 93 ayat (2) jo pasal 27 ayat (2) UU RI Nomor 45 Tahun 2009 tentang perubahan atas UU No 45 Tahun 2009 tentang Perubahan atas Undang-Undang RI Nomor 31 Tahun 2004 tentang Perikanan.

"Hingga saat ini kedua kapal ikan asal Vietnam beserta ABK-nya Ad-Hock ke Dermaga Satuan Kerja Pngawasan Sumber Daya Kelautan dan Perikanan (PSDKP) Tarempa untuk dilakukan pemeriksaan lebih lanjut," tutupnya.

_http://news.detik.com/berita/3266288/bakamla-tangkap-dua-kapal-pencuri-ikan-asal-vietnam-di-natuna_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Fisherman fleet from Java ready to be sent to Natuna*
Nelayan Cantrang Tegal Siap Dikirm ke Peraian Natuna

Nelayan dan pelaku usaha perikanan Tegal yang tergabung dalam Paguyuban Nelayan Kota Tegal (PNKT) dan FNB (Front Nelayan Bersatu) menyatakan dukungan untuk kebijakan pemerintah terkait pengiriman nelayan ke perairan Natuna.






Ketua Paguyuban Nelayan Kota Tegal (PNKT), Eko Susanto menegaskan akan mendukung sepenuhnya kebijakan pemerintah itu. Pihaknya juga siap berangkat untuk menangkap ikan di perairan itu.

"Demi kesejahteraan nelayan, kami para nelayan cantrang siap dipindahkan dan menangkap ikan di Perairan Natuna. Demi menjaga keutuhan NKRI, kami siap mengamankan Laut Natuna dari pencurian oleh kapal-kapal asing," tegas Eko, Selasa (2/8/2016).

_http://jateng.tribunnews.com/2016/08/02/nelayan-cantrang-tegal-siap-dikirm-ke-peraian-natuna_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patu

Hope there are many more to go.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

6.000 fishing boats from Java will be relocated to Natuna gradually. There're a lot of fish there... 


> pemerintah mempertimbangkan untuk memindahkan sekitar 6.000 kapal di Jawa ke Perairan Natuna yang berada pada jalur pelayaran internasional Hongkong, Jepang, Korea dan Taiwan. _http://jateng.tribunnews.com/2016/08/02/nelayan-cantrang-tegal-siap-dikirm-ke-peraian-natuna_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

ASEAN nations agree to cooperate against IUU fishing 
Thailand yesterday hosted an ASEAN--SEAFDEC regional cooperation forum as part of an effort to boost multi-lateral cooperation with other Southern Asian countries and to come up with a joint declaration to combat illegal, unreported and unregulated (IUU) fishing and enhance the competitiveness of sustainable fishing in the region.






This move is intended to increase ASEAN's fish and seafood product competitiveness in compliance with international standards and regulations to ensure sustainable food security of the region. The joint declaration approved in this meeting is the first one of its kind and its deemed as an important step, as it is the first time Southern Asian countries recognise that IUU fishing is an issue and that regional cooperation must be part of the struggle against it.

The forum was officiated by Dr. Theerapat Prayurasiddhi, Permanent Secretary of the Ministry of Agriculture and Cooperatives and was attended by over 100 delegates from ASEANcountries, comprising Brunei Darussalam, Cambodia, Indonesia, Japan, Lao PDR,Malaysia, Myanmar, Philippines, Singapore and Vietnam, officials of ASEAN, SEAFDEC as well as representatives from relevant international/regional organizations.

_Readmore: http://www.fis.com/fis/worldnews/wo...=4&id=86125&l=e&country=0&special=&ndb=1&df=0_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Indonesia to monitor illegal fishing near S. China Sea*
Indonesia will inaugurate a naval control center to monitor for illegal fishing in its territorial waters on the edge of the South China Sea, a Cabinet minister said Thursday. 






The illegal activity has been on the rise in Indonesia's waters, with incidents that have involved Chinese fishing boats in many cases.

Marine Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti told reporters that the navy's command and control center, which has been operating since July 21, will be made official on the country's Independence Day that falls on Aug. 17.

She said that the center will be equipped with satellite and radar technology.

No further details have been provided over the center built following a series of incidents in the Natuna waters involving Chinese fishing boats and coast guard vessels in the past few months.

_http://news.abs-cbn.com/overseas/08/05/16/indonesia-to-monitor-illegal-fishing-near-s-china-sea_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*The Natuna Island will be a unified fishery center in Indonesia*
Russia invests in state fishing industry. MMAF plans to promote the development of complex fishery centers on the Natuna Island actively 






The Ministry of Marine Affairs and Fisheries of the Republic of Indonesia (MMAF) plan to promote the development of complex fishery centers on the Natuna Island actively. The international Company Blackspace is going to implement the building of the industrial refrigerating rooms for fish cooling in cooperation with Perikanan Indonesia, and also with the state company PT Nusantara.

“Ten huge refrigerators will be built in total”, - said the Minister Susi on 5th August. She mentioned that the process of fishery complex building is almost comple, and new refrigerating rooms would allow to reduce illegal fish storage, “at home”, noticeably.

The new united center of fishing on the Natuna Island gives an opportunity to increase the volume of industrial fishing from 9.3% upto 40% of the total fish stocks volume of Indonesia.

Fish storages (auctions) which are placed in Jakarta, Pontianak, Belawan and Batam will be moved to Natuna integrated fishery center.

Later the fishermen from the northern coast will also be transferred to resume fish in Natuna. Housing would be provided to facilitate fishermen who are willing to stay in Natuna. «At the moment all the fish from there are being moved to Jawa. Later, when the cooling complex is ready, all the fish will be stored here”, - said Susi.

_http://blackspace.id/news/2016/08/0...ill-be-a-unified-fishery-center-in-indonesia/_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Why East Africa could learn from Indonesia’s response to illegal fishing 
_When confronted with the threat of illegal fishing overtaking its own domestic fishing industry, Indonesia reacted in a fashion that East African coastal countries like Mozambique, Tanzania and Kenya could learn from. A year ago, illegal fishing had reached an unsustainable level so Indonesia forced fishing boats across the archipelago into port for months and implemented a licensing freeze._







During the licensing freeze, Indonesian naval vessels set about restoring order to their highly prized fisheries, and deterring trespassing trawlers with live fire, even sinking Chinese trawlers. With fewer boats on the water, Global Business Guide Indonesia estimates fish stocks have increased by 240 percent. The government say its actions have reduced illegal fishing by 90 percent, and though exports are down, more opportunities have been created for Indonesian fishers, an express aim of the Joko Widodo administration.

Now, Indonesia is airing plans to expand domestic commercial fishing. What we are seeing in Indonesia is a country taking back control of its sovereign offshore waters and empowering its ailing domestic industry.

Countries such as Mozambique, Kenya, Tanzania, South Africa and Madagascar are desperately in need of such an approach. East African fisheries may not hit the headlines as regularly as their West African counterparts, but they are constantly under the threat.

The fishing industry in the whole continent employs nearly 12.3 million Africans and has the potential to solve nutritional and food security problems for nearly 200 million Africans. And based on Africa’s financial inflows and outflows, UNECA reckons that the continent loses US$42 billion per year through illegal fishing and logging activities.

East African countries need to invest in capable coastal security vessels and modern fishing trawlers in order to reduce the level of illegal overfishing and then rightfully harvest their own offshore resources, be it tuna or other saltwater fish stocks. Mozambique has taken the necessary steps of buying patrol ships to keep watch over their precious tuna stocks and government company EMATUM has also purchased new and efficient trawlers to scale operations.

But these actions need to go further and emulate the levels to which Indonesia goes in order to safeguard its food resources. Once East African coastal nations achieve the balance of coastal security and sustainable fishing stocks that Indonesia is beginning to achieve, then they will truly feel the benefits.

_http://ourwatersourfuture.com/portfolio-view/east-africa-learn-indonesias-response-illegal-fishing/_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia returns 49 Vietnamese fishermen
_Indonesia yesterday repatriated 49 Vietnamese fishermen who were arrested two to three months ago for accidentally fishing in Indonesia’s seas. Most of the fishermen hail from the southern province of Bà Rịa-Vũng Tàu, the Mekong Delta provinces Kiên Giang and Vĩnh Long, and the central province of Quảng Ngãi. _






The Vietnamese Embassy in Jakarta has exerted all-out efforts to bring them home as soon as possible.

From the outset of this year, more than 500 Vietnamese fishermen have been captured by Indonesian forces for encroaching upon their seas, doubling the figure from the same period last year.

Indonesia has affirmed that it will continue its strict measures against fishing vessels operating illegally in its waters. Two months ago, the country destroyed 23 impounded foreign fishing boats, some of which were from Việt Nam.

_http://vietnamnews.vn/society/301045/indonesia-returns-49-vietnamese-fishermen.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian marine police seized 2 illegal fishing boats from Vietnam in Natuna waters (10/8)

Ditpolair Baharkam Polri menangkap dua kapal Vietnam yang menangkap ikan secara ilegal di perairan Indonesia, yaitu di wilayah Natuna, Kepulauan Riau. Total 400 kilogram ikan campuran yang diangkut dua kapal tersebut.






"Dua kapal itu melakukan penangkapan ikan tanpa dokumen yang sah serta ABK kapal adalah pekerja asing atau warga negara asing," kata Direktur Polair Baharkam Polri Brigjen Pol M Chairul Noor Alamsyah dalam keterangan tertulis yang diterima detikcom, Sabtu (13/8/2016).

Chairul mengatakan, dua kapal Vietnam itu berhasil diamankan saat Kapal Polisi Baladewa - 8002 Ditpolair Baharkam Polri patroli di perairan Natuna, Rabu (10/8).

Kapal pertama yang diamankan adalal kapal KG 6130 TS yang bermuatan 200 Kg ikan campuran. Kapal itu dinahkodai oleh Vo Anh Ty dan 7 ABK WN Vietnam. Sementara kapal kedua yang diamankan adalah kapal BT 96430 TS yang juga bermuatan 200 Kg ikan campuran. Kapal itu dinakhodai oleh Tran Long Luc dan 7 ABK WN Vietnam lainnya.






"Tindakan yang diambil oleh Kapal Polisi Baladewa adalah Kedua KIA Vietnam ditangkap dan di-Ad Hoc ke pelabuhan Tarempa Natuna untuk diserahkan ke PSDKP Tarempa guna proses lebih lanjut," ujar Chairul.

Choirul menuturkan, penindakan tegas terhadap kapal ikan asing yang menangkap ikan secara illegal di wilayah pengeloaan perikanan RI merupakan salah satu program prioritas Kapolri Jenderal Tito Karnavian.

"Ini sebagai wujud komitmen Polri untuk berperan aktif dalam menjaga keberlansungan sumber daya ikan Indonesia demi masa depan generasi penerus bangsa," urainya.

_http://news.detik.com/berita/3274726/polri-tangkap-2-kapal-vietnam-yang-curi-ikan-di-perairan-natuna_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia to Sink 71 Foreign Fishing Boats Amid South China Sea Tensions

_Indonesia will cap Wednesday’s Independence Day celebrations by scuttling as many as 71 impounded foreign vessels -- mostly Vietnamese but also a handful of Chinese -- to signal its determination to protect its sovereignty over lucrative fishing grounds in the South China Sea._






The destruction of the boats comes amid simmering regional tensions over territorial disputes in the water. Former Indonesian foreign minister Marty Natalegawa said the main challenge facing the country was to ensure the message wasn’t misinterpreted.

Natalegawa said the signal has to be conveyed that Indonesia is determined to protect its national sovereignty and territorial integrity. "But some of the risk in our region nowadays is precisely the risk of misperception, miscalculation, minor incidents becoming bigger crises," he said in a telephone interview last week. "The region as a whole should not lose the habit of open dialogue and diplomatic communication."

Since the end of 2014, Indonesia has destroyed more than 170 foreign vessels from various nations as it has tried to fend off Chinese claims that waters surrounding the Natuna Islands are part of traditional Chinese fishing grounds.

In June, President Joko Widodo held a cabinet meeting on the KRI Imam Bonjol, a warship that patrols the waters, and last month Indonesia’s popular Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said she wanted to "celebrate Independence Day this year in Natuna, where I will witness the sinking of many foreign vessels," later declaring that only Indonesians "can catch fish in Indonesia.”

_http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...y-71-boats-in-display-of-maritime-sovereignty_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia Sinks 60 Fishing Boats on Independence Day*
*Mass scuttling a symbolic move to assert its sovereignty over territorial waters*



_




The Indonesian Navy vessel KRI Imam Bonjol, left, inspects the Chinese-flagged fishing boat Han Tan Cou, right, near Indonesia’s Natuna Islands in June.PHOTO: REUTERS_


Aug. 17, 2016 6:10 a.m. ET

JAKARTA, Indonesia—Indonesia sank 60 fishing boats it impounded for illegally fishing in its waters, marking its independence day Wednesday with a message to other nations that it won’t tolerate incursions into its territory.

The move is largely aimed at asserting Indonesia’s sovereignty over its resource-rich waters as territorial conflicts between China and other countries continue to build in the nearby South China Sea.

Speaking to parliament Tuesday, President Joko Widodo made a point of defending Indonesia’s maritime interests and making his sprawling nation of 18,000 islands a major nautical power in the region. Indonesian officials are particularly concerned about the way China’s fishing fleet has expanded in recent years, sometimes encroaching on other countries’ territorial waters.

This in turn has raised fears in Jakarta that the growing presence of Chinese trawlers has become another way for Beijing to exert its own influence in the oil-and-gas-rich area around the Natuna Islands, off the northern coast of Indonesian Borneo.

While Indonesia doesn’t have any territorial disputes with China, and Beijing hasn’t challenged Indonesia’s control of the Natunas, Indonesian coast-guard vessels have confronted Chinese fishing boats there several times this year. Indonesia has also challenged China’s argument that the waters around Indonesia are part of its traditional fishing grounds.

Maritime and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti was in the Natunas, site of one of several sinkings around the country Wednesday, to underscore Indonesia’s claims to its territorial waters.

“All of these policies are an effort for Indonesia to remain an independent nation in its own seas and maintain sovereignty over its marine resources,” she said as part of her Independence Day remarks.

Indonesia’s stance on maritime issues has toughened since aninternational tribunal ruled last month that China’s claims to almost the entirety of the South China Sea had no basis.

Mr. Widodo recently boarded a navy warship near the Natunas to pledge more spending on Indonesia’s defense capabilities and promised to develop the country’s fishing and resources industries.

“Indonesia is rapidly emerging as the new Asean hawk when it comes to standing up to China’s perceived creeping incursion into neighboring states’ traditional waters” and exclusive economic zones, said Richard Javad Heydarian, a security expert at De La Salle University in Manila, the Philippines. Asean refers to the ten-member Association of Southeast Asian Nations, a diplomatic and trade bloc of which Indonesia is a leading member.

Since late 2014, Indonesia has scuttled more than 170 foreign trawlers from China, Malaysia, Thailand, the Philippines and Vietnam—not including Wednesday’s sinking. The program, which Mr. Widodo has described as “shock therapy” is aimed at stanching some of the $20 billion which Indonesia says it loses to illegal fishing each year.

Still, foreign trawlers continue to ply Indonesian waters, with the problem compounded by a shortage of naval and coast-guard vessels, said Ian Storey, senior fellow at the ISEAS-Yusof Ishak Institute in Singapore.

And while Jakarta has moved to take a lead on maritime security—recently agreeing to joint patrols with Malaysia and the Philippines—sinking boats alone won’t solve the problem in the absence of a regionwide fisheries management system, said Rodger Baker, senior analyst for East Asia and the Pacific at Stratfor.

Many fishing fleets in the region are fishing further afield as waters closer to home are depleted, often putting them in direct competition with neighbors, especially in disputed areas in the South China Sea.

The message behind Wednesday’s sinkings was twofold, Mr. Storey said. “To the Indonesian people it’s, ‘We are protecting the country’s maritime rights and resources’. To the rest of the region it’s, ‘We will strike hard if you try to steal what is rightfully ours’.”

That the mass scuttling came on Indonesia’s independence day made the message all the more potent. Mr. Heydarian said it was meant as a “clear signal to China that Indonesia won’t be a pushover.”


http://www.wsj.com/articles/indonesia-sinks-60-fishing-boats-on-independence-day-1471428634

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Wednesday, 24 August, 2016 | 12:20 WIB
*Masters of our Seas*




*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- The government should maintain the policy of keeping commercial fishing on the list of sectors closed to foreign investment. This ban, as laid down in Presidential Regulation No. 44/2016, is important to preserve Indonesia's fisheries.* The government takes into consideration the fact that four of the 11 fishing zones in Indonesia have been overfished. Experience tells us that foreign ships are responsible for most of this overfishing.*

No blame can be attached to Marine Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti, who supports the continuation of the ban on foreign investment in fishing. She is adamant about preventing foreign investors from looting fish from our waters ever again. But Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan, who wants the ban to be reviewed, makes sense as well. Luhut believes that the considerable potential for fishing, particularly in the Natuna waters, has not been exploited optimally as a result of a shortage of fishing vessels.

But one important issue emerging from the dispute between Minister Susi and Coordinating Minister Luhut Pandjaitan is that the fish-processing industry throughout Indonesia is facing a shortage of raw materials and has been forced to work at a much reduced capacity. As such, in June the government imported 2,000 tons of fish to overcome this deficiency of raw ingredients for the domestic fish processing industry. This fact contravenes Minister Susi's statement that Indonesian waters has abundant fish stock after she ordered the destruction of illegal foreign fishing vessels.

This means sufficiency of supplies for the domestic fish-processing industry must be the benchmark in granting permits for fishing companies. Minister Susi is free to stop issuing permits to foreign investors, yet she must also draw up regulations that make it easier for local vessels to apply for permits. The facts show that it is not easy even for local boats funded by domestic capital to obtain fishing licenses. It is this problem, among others, that is believed to be the reason for the decline in the domestic fish-processing industry.

Minister Susi's caution in granting permits to local vessels is necessary. But this does not mean that all local businesses must face obstacles because of suspicions they may be fronts for foreign investors. Minister Susi simply needs to establish a better oversight mechanism to stop these illegal practices from recurring. She needs to ensure that there are no more cases of vessels flying the Indonesian flag, but whose shares are owned by foreigners and usually in the name of senior Indonesian officials.

Minister Susi must sharpen her department's oversight mechanism so there will be no more Indonesian-flagged vessels catching fish in Indonesian waters but then transferring their catches on the high seas to vessels that end up in neighboring countries like the Philippines and Thailand. This, more than anything else, is what has led the domestic fish processing industry to experience shortages of fish supply. The state also loses out because they are deprived of any tax revenues. 

Minister Susi needs all the support she can get in her endeavor to stamp out these illegal practices. However, at the same time, we sincerely hope she will be able to separate this important undertaking from and private business interests. Minister Susi must not waste this opportunity to turn local businesses into the masters"of the commercial fishing industry, replacing foreign concerns that have for too long exploited our maritime resources. This can be done by drawing up regulations that are friendly to local fishermen and businesses. *(*)
*
http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/08/24/314798434/Masters-of-our-Seas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Photos compilation from the last illegal boats sinking event on August 17, 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian navy seized singaporean illegal fishing vessel in Bintan waters (21/8/2016).
_
Tim Western Fleet Quick Response (WFQR)-4 Kal Mapor menangkap kapal Seven Seas Conqueress jenis kapal pancing berbendera Malaysia Minggu (21/8/2016). Pada saat itu tim tengah patroli. Peristiwa penangkapan berawal ketika tim WFQR-4 Kal Mapor mendeteksi kontak radar tanpa AIS aktif pada posisi 01 17 051U-104 25 076T (7,5 Nautical Mile Tanjung Berakit) Kabupaten Bintan. http://batamnews.co.id/berita-15625...kapal-illegal-fishing-di-perairan-bintan.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian marine police seized two illegal fishing boats from vietnam and one illegal boat from thailand in Natuna waters (24/8/2016).

Direktorat Polair Baharkam Polri berhasil mengamankan 3 kapal asing yakni 1 kapal pengangkut BBM eks kapal Thailand dan 2 kapal ikan asing berbendera Vietnam di perairan ZEEI Natuna, Kepulauan Riau. 29 WNA dari Thailand dan Vietnam diamankan dari tiga kapal itu. Pihaknya mendapat laporan dari nelayan lokal tentang adanya empat kapal asing yang menangkap ikan di perairan Natuna, Rabu (24/8/2016). Satu kapal berhasil kabur dengan cara memutus jaring dan mematikan lampu penerangan kapal.









_https://news.detik.com/berita/32854...iga-kapal-ikan-asing-di-perairan-natuna-kepri_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian navy seized one illegal smuggling boat from Vietnam, QNG90271 TS, August 28, 2016










_http://koarmatim.tnial.mil.id/2016/...i-al-tangkap-kapal-ilegal-berbendera-vietnam/_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian marine police seized one illegal fishing boat with malaysian flag (captain & crew from thailand) in Malaka strait September 04, 2016.

Satuan Direktorat Polisi Perairan (Ditpolair) Polda Aceh kembali menangkap kapal asing berbendera Malaysia. Kapal dengan nomor lambung KP. Perkakak 3017 ini melakukan pencurian ikan atau illegal fishing di perairan selat Malaka, empat mil masuk wilayah Indonesia, Minggu (04/09/16) sekira pukul 02.00 WIB. Kapal dan Nakhoda kapal berinisial SR (Thailand) dan empat orang anak buah kapal (ABK) juga berasal dari Thailand, serta Ikan campur tangkapan sebanyak 1,5 Ton diamankan petugas.





_http://tribratanewsaceh.com/dit-pol...-kapal-asing-curi-ikan-di-perairan-indonesia/_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

5 illegal foreign fishing boats burned at Tahuna coast, September 6, 2016
Tegas. Penegak hukum di Kabupaten Kepulauan Sangihe memusnahkan lima kapal pump boat, 27 pakura (perahu kecil), dan minuman keras (Miras) asal Filipina di pantai belakang Lanal Tahuna, Selasa (6/9) kemarin.









_http://manadopostonline.com/read/2016/09/07/Lima-Kapal-Asing-Dibakar/17190_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jokowi calls for war against illegal fishing
_President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) called for war against illegal fishing in his speech at the ASEAN United States Summmit meeting in the Laotian capital city of Vientiane on Thursday. _






In the meeting attended by President Barack Obama and ASEAN heads of state and governments Jokowi said illegal, unreported and unregulated (IUU) fishing has caused a loss of at least US$20 billion to Indonesia every year.

IUU fishing is not only a threat to the welfare of low income fishermen and but also to the environment, Jokowi was quoted as saying by a news release issued by the presidential palace here.

Cooperation in eradicating IUU Fishing needs serious addressing mainly with intensive exchange of information, he said.

Under President Jokowi Indonesia has taken a tough measure against illegal fishing. In a crackdown on illegal fishing, the Indonesian authorities have exploded and sunk around 200 fishing boats for illegal operation in Indonesian waters . 

Jokowi attached important on ASEAN-US cooperation to promote small and medium enterprises (SMEs), which has given positive result in the recent Sunnylands meeting in California.

"Indonesia pushed for the plan to form ASEAN-US Connect, to strengthen ASEAN economic integration and boost development of SMEs through the use of information technology," he said.

Jokowi said he appreciated the ASEAN-US summit meeting in Sunnylands earlier this year and the Pivot to Asia policy reflecting the importance of ASEAN for the United States.

"Indonesia appreciates the Pivot to Asia policy as an effort of President Obama to get closer to Asia resulting in the strategic partnership of ASEAN - United States," he said. 

Jokowi said he hopes that the United States would continue to be a big nation and democratic and appreciate pluralism under a new president after the forthcoming general election in that country.

"Indonesia hopes that the United States would continue to an open economy and contribute to creation of peace and improvement of the world welfare," he said.

He said he wish President Obama well as the present Summit meeting would be the last with ASEAN for the outgoing US president.

_http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106644/jokowi-calls-for-war-against-illegal-fishing_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KKP Kembali Menindak Tegas Kapal Ilegal Asing
_Stasiun Pengawasan Sumber Daya Kelautan dan Perikanan (PSDKP) Belawan dibawah Direktorat Jenderal PSDKP pada tanggal 05 September 2016 telah menerima limpahan 1 buah Kapal Ilegal Asing (KIA) yang berhasil ditangkap oleh KP Perkakak 3017._






Penangkapan KIA bernama KM. PKFB 939 tersebut dilakukan pada tanggal 04 September 2016 pukul 02.00 WIB oleh KP. Perkakak 3017 milik POLAIR. KIA yang dinakhodai oleh Samad Rueangder ditangkap karena kapal tersebut sedang melakukan kegiatan penangkapan di wilayah ZEEI (Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif Indonesia) pada posisi 04.46.400 U - 98.45.200 T di perairan selat Malaka tepatnya 4 mil masuk wilayah Indonesia.

KIA yang memiliki bobot 65.18 GT dengan ABK asing sejumlah 4 orang tersebut setelah dilakukan pemeriksaan ternyata tidak memiliki SIPI untuk melakukan penangkapan ikan di wilayah perairan ZEEI, serta didapati barang bukti lain berupa muatan sebanyak kurang lebih 1,5 Ton ikan campur.

Selanjutnya, kapal dan ABK kapal tersebut dikawal ke Stasiun PSDKP Belawan, untuk menjalani proses hukum lebih lanjut, dengan dugaan sementara melanggar pasal 93 ayat(2) UU RI Nomor 45 tahun 2009 tentang perubahan atas UU RI Nomor 31 Tahun 2004 tentang Perikanan. 

_http://djpsdkp.kkp.go.id/arsip/c/375/?category_id=20_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

200 Vietnamese arrested for illegal fishing in Indonesia to be repatriated
In recent years, a growing number of Vietnamese nationals have been fishing illegally in Indonesian waters, according to the Vietnam News Agency. Three hundred and twelve fishermen have been arrested and are currently being detained, though around 200 will soon be repatriated back to Vietnam.






Both countries are reportedly working together to curb the influx of offenders, which Vietnamese authorities blame on the fishermen’s limited knowledge of geography and the law. _http://us.tomonews.com/200-vietname...ishing-in-indonesia-to-be-repatriated-3158606_


 Piñol hopeful Indonesia will send 105 detained Pinoy fishers home 
Agriculture Secretary Emmanuel Piñol said he is expecting the possible release of at least 105 Filipino fishermen detained in Indonesia soon after President Rodrigo Duterte dropped charges against 700 Indonesian pilgrims who went to Mecca in Saudi Arabia using Philippine passports. _http://www.philstar.com/nation/2016...sia-will-send-105-detained-pinoy-fishers-home_


----------



## Svantana

Cooperation between Indonesia and Vietnam about illegal fishing... vietnamese vice agriculture minister was there...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Blowing Up Boats Sets Indonesia’s Scarce Fish Swimming Again 
_Indonesia’s crackdown on illegal fishing -- with the public spectacle of seized boats blown to smithereens -- may have sparked tensions with China, but the country’s fisheries minister says it has led to a significant drop in overfishing._







The rejuvenation of fishing stocks will help Indonesia’s economy as other growth drivers falter, Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said Thursday in an interview in Washington, DC.

Her role sees her defending an industry that along with farming and forestry makes up 14 percent of the economy of the world’s largest archipelago, and employs millions of Indonesians. The decline in fish stocks in north Asia has seen boats push into the territorial waters of Southeast Asian nations like Indonesia, often shadowed by their home country’s armed coast guards, which raises the potential for clashes at sea.

Pudjiastuti, 51, has been in cabinet since October 2014 and is popular with the public for her tough stance. Since the end of that year, Indonesia has destroyed 220 foreign boats. It has also faced increased Chinese claims that waters surrounding the gas-rich Natuna Islands are part of traditional Chinese fishing grounds.

“We catch them and we sink them,” Pudjiastuti said of the boats. “That’s the new rule, the national consensus.”

“If you fish in my EEZ, that’s illegal fishing,” she said, referring to Indonesia’s 200-nautical-mile exclusive economic zone. “If that fish is in my EEZ, that’s mine. If that fish swims past the EEZ, that’s anybody’s.”

_www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-09-18/blowing-up-boats-sets-indonesia-s-scarce-fish-swimming-again_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian navy seized one Malaysian illegal fishing boat, KM SF 1-2929, in Tanjung Datu waters, 18/9/2016










Satu kapal ikan KM SF 1-2929 berbendera Malaysia dengan muatan sekitar 750 kilogram ikan campuran, berhasil ditangkap patroli keamanan laut (Patkamla) Pos TNI Angkatan Laut (Posal) Temajuk diperairan Tanjung Datu, Temajuk, Minggu (18/9/2016) sekitar pukul 13.00 WIB.









_http://www.tribunnews.com/regional/...laysia-ditangkap-patroli-keamanan-laut-tni-al_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia: Chinese Fishing Boats Detained
_Indonesia caught two Chinese fishing vessels operating in waters around Indonesia’s Natuna Islands in the South China Sea on Sept. 22, Minister of Marine Affairs and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti said, Kyodo reported. _






The incident was the first of its kind since an international arbitration court invalidated much of China’s claims to the South China Sea, including waters near the Natunas inside Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone. Earlier this week, Indonesia announced that it plans to carry out joint patrols in its waters with the United States and Japan to combat maritime threats such as illegal fishing.

_https://www.stratfor.com/situation-report/indonesia-chinese-fishing-boats-detained_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

South of the South China Sea Fun: Indonesia and U.S. to Work Together Off Indonesian Waters






ABS-CBN News reports "Indonesia, US plan joint patrols on edge of Indonesian waters":


> _Indonesia and the United States have planned to carry out joint patrols around the outer maritime boundaries of Indonesian territorial waters in an effort to combat illegal fishing and human trafficking, Indonesia's Ministry of Marine Affairs and Fisheries said Wednesday. _




Indonesia has been cracking down on illegal fishing recently as set out by Nick Wadhams and Bill Faries of Bloomberg in"Blowing Up Boats Sets Indonesia’s Scarce Fish Swimming Again":
_



Since the end of that year, Indonesia has destroyed 220 foreign boats. It has also faced increased Chinese claims that waters surrounding the gas-rich Natuna Islands are part of traditional Chinese fishing grounds.

Click to expand...

_


> _“We catch them and we sink them,” Pudjiastuti said of the boats. “That’s the new rule, the national consensus.”_
> _“If you fish in my EEZ, that’s illegal fishing,” she said, referring to Indonesia’s 200-nautical-mile exclusive economic zone. “If that fish is in my EEZ, that’s mine. If that fish swims past the EEZ, that’s anybody’s.” _



See my previous posts on Indonesia and its push back against China's aggressive claim to SCS ownership China's Fishing Fleet: Apparently Only Chinese Waters Are Sovereign and Malaysia Complains About Chinese Fishing Fleet "Intruding" Into Its Waters, Indonesia Continues Protest of Chinese Incursions.

Why the fuss? Nice discussion of part of the issues in the SCS region at Fishing, not oil, is at the heart of the South China Sea dispute:


> _For a relatively small (around 3 million square kilometres) patch of the oceans, the South China Sea delivers an astonishing abundance of fish. The area is home to at least 3,365 known species of marine fishes, and in 2012, an estimated 12% of the world’s total fishing catch, worth US$21.8 billion, came from this region._
> 
> _These living resources are worth more than money; they are fundamental to the food security of coastal populations numbering in the hundreds of millions._
> 
> _Indeed, a recent study showed that the countries fringing the South China Sea are among the most reliant in the world on fish as source of nutrients. This makes their populations especially susceptible to malnutrition as fish catches decline._
> 
> _These fisheries also employ at least 3.7 million people (almost certainly an underestimate given the level of unreported and illegal fishing in the region)._
> ***
> _The South China Sea’s fisheries are seriously over-exploited._
> 
> _Last year, two of us contributed to a report finding that 55% of global marine fishing vessels operate in the South China Sea. We also found that fish stocks have declined 70% to 95% since the 1950s._
> 
> _Over the past 30 years, the number of fish caught each hour has declined by a third, meaning fishers are putting in more effort for less fish._
> 
> _This has been accelerated by destructive fishing practices such as the use of dynamite and cyanide on reefs, coupled with artificial island-building. The coral reefs of the South China Sea have been declining at a rate of 16% per decade._
> 
> _Even so, the total amount of fish caught has increased. But the proportion of large species has declined while the proportion of smaller species and juvenile fish has increased. This has disastrous implications for the future of fishing in the South China Sea. _




Over-fished and vital to the local populations surrounding the SCS.

Perfect source for conflict.

Indonesia has also entered into a joint patrol agreement with the Philippines:


> _The Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Wiranto said Indonesia and the Philippines have reached an agreement to conduct joint patrol on the Sulu waters in the Philippines.
> 
> “Joint maritime patrols will be carried out to monitor Sulu waters, which is prone to piracy,” Wiranto said yesterday, September 14, 2016, at Senayan Parliamentary Complex Jakarta.
> 
> According to Wiranto, the respective countries’ armed forces will be allowed to handle pirates in the Sulu waters. The agreement will enable Indonesian personnel to pursue and subdue pirates even if they crossed the Philippine borders. Previously, Indonesia had encountered difficulty for its inablility to cross the Philippine waters in hot pursuit of pirates. “It’s a key issue,” he said. _




For those who may have forgotten, Indonesia is the world's fifth most populous country (if you count the EU as a single entity) with 255+ million people. 6000 inhabited islands (out of 17,000) and a bumper crop of volcanoes.

_http://www.eaglespeak.us/2016/09/south-of-south-china-sea-fun-indonesia.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

8 illegal foreign fishing boats seized in Bitung by Indonesian Marine and Fishery Patrol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesan navy seized 3 illegal foreign fishing boats from Vietnam in Natuna waters (6/10)

Jajaran TNI AL kembali menangkap tiga kapal ikan berbendera Vietnam di perairan Natuna, Kepulauan Riau, pada Kamis (6/10). Ketiga kapal tersebut ditangkap karena melakukan penangkapan ikan secara ilegal di perairan Indonesia.






Penangkapan kapal tersebut dilakukan KRI Lemadang 632 dan KRI Teuku Umar 385 dibawah Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat (Koarmabar) yang sedang terlibat operasi Yuda Sagara XVI, di laut Teritorial Indonesia.

Komandan Lantamal IV Tanjungpinang, Laksamana Pertama (Laksma) TNI S Irawan, melalui Kadispen Mayor Laut (KH) Josdy Damopoli, mengatakan ketiga kapal itu ditangkap KRI Lemadang 632 di titik yang berbeda.






Dua kapal ikan asing berbendera Vietnam yakni BV 5291 TS di nakhodai Danggoc Quang dengan 8 orang ABK dan BV 5290 TS yang dinakhodai Nguyen Fontrung dengan 3 orang ABK.

“Hasil pemeriksaan awal terhadap kedua kapal ditemukan hasil penangkapan ikan di Perairan Teritorial Indonesia tanpa dilengkapi dokumen yang sah. Saat di tangkap dan diperiksa kedua kapal tersebut bermuatan masing-masing ikan campuran,” ujar Josdy, seperti diberitakan batampos (Jawa Pos Group) hari ini (8/10).

Sementara itu, lanjut Josdy, di perairan yang sama KRI Teuku Umar 385 juga berhasil menangkap kapal ikan asing lainnya berbendera Vietnam BV 92726 TS yang di nakhodai Le Huu Loi dengan 9 orang ABK. 

“Kapal tersebut diduga melakukan pelanggran berupa kegiatan illegal fishing dan kapal tidak dilengkapi dengan dokumen yang sah,” kata Josdy.

Dijelaskannya, untuk proses penyelidikan lebih lanjut, ketiga Kapal Ikan Asing (KIA) tersebut dikawal menuju Pangkalan Angkatan Laut (Lanal) Ranai.

_http://www.jpnn.com/read/2016/10/08/472795/TNI-AL-Tangkap-3-Kapal-Asing-Pencuri-Ikan-_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Rescued Myanmar fishermen re-trafficked in home waters 

YANGON - Four Myanmar fishermen who were enslaved on Thai fishing boats and later abandoned on remote Indonesian islands have recounted how they again became trapped on a trawler – this time in their home country.






Last week, following another rescue, they told_ The Myanmar Times_ the abuse they had endured in Myanmar was beyond anything they had experienced overseas and called on the government to immediately launch an investigation.

The four fishermen from Kayin State’s Myawady township had ventured to Ah Sin village in Mon State in May this year, where a friend helped them to find work on a local boat.

At first, all seemed to be going well. They found jobs easily enough onboard the Khit Lu Ngal, a vessel owned by an Ah Sin villager. They were promised monthly wages of 100,000 kyat each.

But after plying the Andaman Sea for a month, they realised they were trapped, and had been trafficked once again, they said.

_“We faced an even worse situation in the Myanmar fishing industry than in Indonesia. Fisherman are always being beaten by the helmsmen [in Myanmar]” said Ko Hlaing Min, who had previously been enslaved for 5 years on a boat in Indonesia._

“We were forced to work for about 19 hours every day. We didn’t bathe for a whole month. We want the government to know that the plight of enslaved Myanmar fishermen is worse in our own country than it is overseas,” he said.

_Fisherman Ko Thant Zin, who had previously worked in a form of indentured servitude on a boat in Indonesia for 8 years, said he was nearly beaten to death by the Myanmar helmsman._

“Although I cried for mercy by hugging his leg, he only stopped beating me when his stick broke,” he said.

Ko Thant Zin said he had been beaten because another man had not woken up to take over from him on sentry duty.

The four men were rescued by the human trafficking police taskforce after Ko Hlaing Min reported what was happening to Daw Ohnmar Ei Ei Chaw, country program coordinator at the Australia-Asia Program to Combat Trafficking in Persons.

The rescued fishermen say that there are hundreds of others also working as slaves on Myanmar fishing boats off the coast of Mon State and Tanintharyi Region. They say that many people are sold to fishing boats by brokers where they do not get paid and are subjected to physical abuse.

_The four victims said that currently in Myanmar there are no officials or departments dedicated to tackling the issue, as is the case in Indonesia, where authorities conduct checks of the fishermen’s identities or of the number of fishermen on boats when they leave or return to shore._

The rescued men called on the government to save the hundreds of other people who are being abused and exploited on fishing boats in Myanmar.

This is not the first reporting of such abuse on Myanmar fishing boats on the Andaman Sea. In July of this year, another human trafficking case was uncovered in Ah Sin village.

In that case, 11 people were also sold to a fishing boat in Ah Sin village by a broker where they were forced to work without pay and were subjected to horrific conditions. They were rescued by the human-trafficking taskforce on July 8 and 12 after they made a plea for help to the Confederation of Trade Unions Myanmar.

_http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/asia/1107816/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Tuesday, 11 October, 2016 | 17:42 WIB
*Indonesia Committed in Eradicating Illegal Fishing: Minister Susi*




Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti while attend working meeting with House of Representative Commission IV in parliament complex, Jakarta, Sept, 7, 2016. TEMPO/Dhemas Reviyanto
*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Maritime and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti emphasized Indonesia’s commitment to fighting illegal fishing.

“We won’t hesitate in eradicating illegal fishing,” Susi said in Yogyakarta on Monday, October 10, 2016.

According to Susi, government commitment to waging war against illegal fishing reflects the country’s concern over the law enforcement.

“Indonesia suffers huge state losses due to illegal fishing,” She added.

*Prior to illegal fishing eradication endeavors, Indonesia’s sea product capacity stood at 2.5 million tons per year. The figure increased to 7.3 million tons per year in 2015 after the government enforced the endeavors.*

*Based on a study conducted by the Commission for the National Fishery, the potential of sea products in Indonesia is 9.9 million tons per year. Therefore, illegal fishing eradicating endeavors are expected to boost the figure by 25 percent.*

“Environmentally irresponsible fishing tools will also be eradicated,” Susi revealed.

Susi hopes that the figure would jump to 15 million tons per year, just like prior to 2000s “before foreign ships with advanced technology entered [Indonesian waters].”

Susi added that illegal fishing is linked to other crimes, such as slavery. Through the 2nd International Symposium on Fisheries Crime, each participating country is expected to serve an active role in eradicating crimes at sea, particularly illegal fishing.

“I hope that an international regulation [on illegal fishing] will be finalized,” Susi said.

*ODELIA SINAGA
*
http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/1...-in-Eradicating-Illegal-Fishing-Minister-Susi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

One more illegal fishing boat from vietnam seized by Indonesian navy in Natuna waters (7/10)






Kapal perang TNI AL kembali mengamankan 1 kapal penangkap ikan berbendera Vietnam di Perairan Natuna, Jumat (7/10) lalu. Sehari sebelum itu bertepatan kedatangan Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) di Natuna pada Kamis (6/10), tiga kapal penangkap ikan asing berbendera Vietnam juga diamankan karena melakukan aksi pencurian ikan atau illegal fishing.

_http://www.tanjungpinangpos.co.id/2016/133831/satu-lagi-kapal-ikan-vietnam-ditangkap/_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Marine & Fishery patrol seized 3 illegal foreign fishing boats from Vietnam, fishing illegally inside Indonesia's EEZ using Malaysian flag (11/10)













_http://news.detik.com/berita/d-3320...malaysia-ditangkap-di-kepri-5-ton-ikan-disita_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

7 illegal foreign fishing boats were seized by Indonesian Marine and Fishery patrol between 7-12 October 2016






Rasain, 7 Kapal Asing Kembali Diciduk
Kapal Pengawas Perikanan Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP) kembali berhasil menangkap tujuh kapal ikan asing ilegal di dua lokasi yang berbeda. Tangkapan itu berhasil diperoleh pada 7-12 Oktober 2016. "Penangkapan kapal ilegal tersebut dilakukan Kapal Pengawas (KP) Hiu 014 terhadap 3 KIA berbendera Malaysia dengan 48 Anak Buah Kapal (ABK) berkewarganegaraan Vietnam di Wilayah Pengelolaan Perikanan Republik Indonesia (WPP-RI) perairan Kepulauan Riau," ujar Plt Direktur Jenderal Pengawasan Sumber Daya Kelautan dan Perikanan (PSDKP) Sjarief Widjaja.

_http://www.jpnn.com/read/2016/10/15/474366/Rasain-7-Kapal-Asing-Kembali-Diciduk-_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Navy seized 2 illegal foreign fishing boats from Vietnam in Natuna waters (14/10)

Dua kapal ikan berbendera Vietnam ditangkap di perairan Natuna, Kepulauan Riau. Kapal asing itu ditangkap karena menggunakan pukat harimau. Penangkapan itu dilakukan oleh KRI Silas Papare 386 (KRI SRE-386) yang dikomandani Letkol Laut (P) Wahid Ismanto pada 14 Oktober lalu.

















_http://news.detik.com/berita/d-3321...imau-2-kapal-ikan-vietnam-ditangkap-di-natuna_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

They dont know if Natuna is being a hot spot for Indonesia to exercise her authorities over the water


----------



## kaka404

madokafc said:


> They dont know if Natuna is being a hot spot for Indonesia to exercise her authorities over the water


Or.. Their fishing grounds has been over fished or too polluted for fishes that they've become desperate to do something illegal.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Coast Guard seized 3 illegal fishing boats from Malaysia and 1 illegal fishing boat from Vietnam in Natuna waters (14/10)

Badan Keamanan Laut (Bakamla) menangkap 4 kapal pencuri ikan yang berada di Laut Natuna. Tiga kapal berbendera Malaysia dan satu kapal berbendera Vietnam ini diduga melakukan penangkapan tanpa izin di perairan Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif Indonesia (ZEEI).







Penangkapan ini dilakukan KP Hiu Macan 01 yang tergabung dalam Operasi Nusantara VIII Bakamla pada Jumat (14/10/2016). Keempat kapal yang ditangkap adalah JHF 7009TU1 (bendera Malaysia), JHF 7009TU2 (Malaysia), JHFA 398 TU02 Malaysia), dan BTH 96467 TS (bendera Vietnam).






_http://news.detik.com/berita/d-3322...curi-ikan-asal-malaysia-dan-vietnam-di-natuna_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian navy seized one illegal foreign fishing boat from Taiwan in North Sulawesi waters (12/10)

Kapal Perang TNI Angkatan Laut Koarmatim, KRI Untung Suropati (USP)-372 dengan Komandan Kapal Letkol Laut (P) Taufik Ramadhan yang tergabung dalam Operasi Benteng Ambalat 2016, melakukan penangkapan Kapal Ikan asing (KIA) FB Jih Lin Tsai 16 berbendera Taiwan yang membawa 100 Kg Ikan Tuna di Perairan Sulawesi Utara, pada hari Rabu, (12/10/2016).














_http://www.tnial.mil.id/News/Seremo...Type/ArticleView/articleId/31596/Default.aspx_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Foreign poachers return to Indonesian waters
_After almost two months of plain sailing, patrol authorities have again found foreign boats encroaching the country’s waters for fish._






The government’s bold move to sink 71 foreign vessels for poaching to celebrate the 71st anniversary of Indonesian independence on Aug. 17 had quieted the seas for a while.

But entering October, the poachers had returned, especially in Natuna, raising doubts on the effectiveness of the sinking policy.

_In the first two weeks of the month, the authorities seized a total of 32 foreign fishing vessels, including the latest arrests of two Vietnamese ships caught fishing in Natuna waters on Sunday by the Navy’s Western Region Fleet Command (Koarmabar)._

On Friday, the Maritime Security Board (Bakamla) also caught four vessels, three Vietnamese and one Malaysian, in Natuna.

In addition, between Oct. 7 and Oct. 12, the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry’s Task Force 115 for Eradicating Illegal Fishing also arrested three and four ships from Malaysia and the Philippines, respectively, in Natuna and Sulawesi waters.

The countries of origin of two remaining ships remain unknown.

Meanwhile, the water police unit (Polair) arrested five ships from Vietnam, one from Malaysia and one of an undetermined origin. The Indonesian Navy also seized 10 ships, including six from the Philippines, two from Malaysia, one from Taiwan and one from Vietnam.

Task Force 115, Koarmabar, Bakamla, Polair and the Eastern Fleet (Koarmatim) are key stakeholders in Indonesia’s fight against illegal fishing with the task force acting as the leading body.

Task Force chairman Mas Achmad Santosa adding that foreign poachers waited for an opportunity to come back to Indonesian waters because they thought Indonesia had fewer ships on patrol after the August sinking.

_“But we are, in fact, increasing patrol, even in the outer islands. They probably think that our sea is very vast and that we have limited fleets to secure our sea. We are increasing coordination between stakeholders every day,”_ Achmad told_ The Jakarta Post_ on Monday.

The latest arrests, according to Achmad, have proven that all stakeholders are now working well to curb any illegal fishing activities.

Readmore: _http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/10/18/foreign-poachers-return-indonesian-waters.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Lol, they got the wrong prediction Indonesia is at high time to patrolling the high seas


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

pr1v4t33r said:


> >>> What's happening in Vietnam with all these sudden surge of illegal fishing boats influx to Natuna in October?
> 
> Indonesian Coast Guard seized 3 illegal foreign fishing boats from Vietnam in Natuna waters (17/10)
> 
> Setelah beberapa hari lalu Bakamla RI dengan menggunakan KP Hiu Macan 01 menangkap empat kapal ikan asing (KIA), Selasa malam kembali menangkap tiga KIA tanpa menggunakan bendera negara dengan jumlah 32 awak berkewarganegaraan Vietnam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ketiga kapal yaitu KG 93194 TS, BWFMAI4, dan BWFMAI3, disergap di Laut Natuna.
> 
> KP Hiu Macan 01 yang saat itu sedang melaksanakan operasi di wilayah ZEE Indonesia, pada posisi 03º 33.913’ N / 109º 58.978’ E mendeteksi adanya kapal-kapal ikan asing yang sedang melakukan aktivitas di perairan tersebut. Kapal langsung mengejarnya untuk proses henrikhan (penghentian, pemeriksaan, dan penahanan).
> 
> “Dengan jarak lebih dari 1 mil kami mendeteksi adanya lebih dari 3 kapal sedang bergelombor dan berpasang-pasangan, namun pada saat kami kejar mereka memutus jaringan. Kapal LG 93194 TS berhasil tertangkap dan yang lainnya kabur”, ujar Suyitno selaku Kasie Operasi Keselamatan Laut Bakamla RI yang saat itu sedang ikut operasi.
> 
> _http://poskotanews.com/2016/10/20/tiga-kapal-pencuri-ikan-ditangkap-di-laut-natuna/_



The chinese kicked them off of their fishing hole.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Lol, they got the wrong prediction Indonesia is at high time to patrolling the high seas





Reashot Xigwin said:


> The chinese kicked them off of their fishing hole.



>>> Sorry guys, someone deleted my earlier post. Party time 


Indonesian Coast Guard seized 3 illegal foreign fishing boats from Vietnam in Natuna waters (17/10)





_http://poskotanews.com/2016/10/20/tiga-kapal-pencuri-ikan-ditangkap-di-laut-natuna/_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Singapore-flagged vessel detained for allegedly smuggling goods in Batam waterway (16/10)





The Indonesian navy has detained a Singapore-flagged vessel and its crew of 12, allegedly for smuggling used television sets, refrigerators and other household items from the city state.

_http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se...etained-for-smuggling-goods-in-batam-waterway_



Singapore-flagged tanker (MT Zamidah) smuggling 400 ton illegal fuel, seized by Indonesian Navy in Bangka Belitung waters (16/10) 





_http://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasiona...l-bendera-singapura-bermuatan-400-ton-minyak/_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Arrests follow discovery of Filipino sailors with Indonesian IDs
North Sulawesi Police have arrested two people suspected of involvement in counterfeiting Indonesian ID cards for 11 Filipino sailors caught on board a fishing vessel.






The arrest was a follow up to a raid on illegal fishing in September by joint task force Satgas 115, which stopped the D’Von in the waters of North Sulawesi. On board the D’Von, the task force found 11 Filipinos holding Indonesian ID cards issued by Bitung municipal administration.

Following further investigations police arrested the owner of the D’Von, identified only as DL, and an official in Bitung Population and Civil Registry Agency, identified only as NL.

Bitung administration spokesperson Erwin Kontu said they would punish officials who were found to have helped counterfeit the ID cards. “The regulations say we can fire them, and now the case is in North Sulawesi Police’s hands, it is a legal process,” he said Friday.

“Other civil servants must learn a lesson from this case,” he said.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...-of-filipino-sailors-with-indonesian-ids.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

This crack down and anti red tape campaign give me a feel we headed toward a right path, a true mental revolution indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian maritime police seized 2 illegal foreign fishing boats from philippines in North Sulawesi waters (21/10)

Dua kapal jenis pamboat milik warga negara Filipina, masing-masing KM Grazia dan KM Debay yang diduga melakukan illegal fishing, diamankan Direktorat Polair Polda Sulawesi Utara, Jumat (21-10-2016) sekitar pukul 10.00 WITA. Kedua kapal tersebut diamankan saat Direktorat Polair Polda Sulut melakukan patroli perbatasan di wilayah perairan Kepulauan Miangas, Talaud, menggunakan Kapal Polisi XV-214.





_http://www.tribratanews.com/dit-pol...-dan-nelayan-filipina-pelaku-illegal-fishing/_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Stranded Thai fishermen fear return 
_Dread taking on debt if they leave islands_





More than 20 Thai crew members of undocumented fishing trawlers abandoned in Indonesia are reluctant to return home, fearing the cost of travelling will make them indebted again, according to the Labour Rights Promotion Network Foundation (LPN).

The Thai nationals, abandoned on several Indonesian islands, have asked the government to pay for their flights home to prevent their sinking into further financial trouble, said the LPN, which previously helped 10 undocumented Thai workers return home.

Over the past two years, the LPN has pushed for state agencies to help bring back Thai workers living illegally on Tuan and Benjina islands in Indonesia, said LPN manager Patima Tangpratchayakul.

The Indonesian authorities have conducted surveys of Thais abandoned by fishing trawlers on the islands; however, due to language barriers, the Indonesian authorities have only recorded information related to their appearance rather than their names, she said.

According to the network, there are over 20 undocumented Thai workers on Tuan island wishing to return to Thailand.

Among them are three workers found in August who are still waiting for the results of a government inspection of their identity documents, known as seaman's books, and those kept by the trawlers.

This process is required before they are allowed to return home, Ms Patima said.

These people have been living a difficult life as they are forced to move from one place to another because of their illegal migrant status, she said, adding they have to do whatever job they can find to earn money to survive.

"They are worried about debt they may incur, and unless the Thai government can arrange for their air tickets, they are reluctant to seek help," she said.

These workers are worried they won't be able to find enough money to repay such debts, so the government should come up with a clear policy on how it can help them, Ms Patima said.

Among the workers which the group helped, along with the Foreign Ministry which paid for his airfare to Thailand, was Sarayuth Phuangsanthia, 33, from Nakhon Ratchasima who had been left on an Indonesian island for about seven years.

He was lured by a labour broker offering a monthly salary of 15,000 baht to work on a fishing trawler entering Indonesian seas illegally.

He was paid the salary immediately once he agreed to get on the trawler -- the first and last time he was paid for the job.

After the trawler was seized by Indonesian authorities in a crackdown, its crew members including Mr Sarayuth were abandoned on an island.

The owner of the trawler only cared about getting the boat back, said Mr Sarayuth.

During his years without documentation on Tuan island, Mr Sarayuth chose to live in the jungle to avoid being questioned by locals over his identity.

At one point he came close to dying of malaria, an ordeal that strengthened his resolve to return home.

After twice missing a chance to meet the LPN team visiting the island, he begged villagers to notify him when the LPN was next visting.

He finally met them on their third visit and was brought home.

Prasong Thoensaket, 44, from Buri Ram, had to fight for survival on an Indonesian island for nine years before the group and government stepped in to help.

All his family, apart from his niece, had little hope of finding Mr Prasong alive. But his niece Natthaphon Sonroi, 20, kept searching for Mr Prasong until one day she found a news article published on a popular webpage in Surin province about him having been rescued from Indonesia.

Ms Patima said many of the workers told their employers on the fishing trawlers that they wanted to return home -- a wish that was later ignored or denied.

_http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/1118437/_


----------



## ShioTikus

kaka404 said:


> Or.. Their fishing grounds has been over fished or too polluted for fishes that they've become desperate to do something illegal.



this...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> This crack down and anti red tape campaign give me a feel we headed toward a right path, a true mental revolution indeed



illegal levies have created high cost economic burden that slow down our economy all this time. Yet, we are able to grow more than 5% in the last quarter. Imagine the leap if we can uproot all this unnecessary burden, 6 or even 7% growth is not impossible, the room for growth is there.

Trillion upon trillion rupiah that lost through illegal means should be utilized for infrastructure development and all that good and productive stuff.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indian Ocean nations set guidelines on maritime security
_Twenty-one nations bordering the Indian Ocean, comprising African, Asian and Oceanic states as part of an international organization, now have guidelines for maritime safety and security and five other priorities._






The Indian Ocean Rim Association (IORA) Concord was completed at the ongoing senior officials’ meeting, almost two decades since the organization was first formed in 1997, under the chairmanship of Indonesia from 2015 to next year. South Africa takes over next year.

The Concord will be signed during the first ever IORA Summit next year, to be held in Jakarta, to mark the organization’s 20th anniversary.

Although details were not revealed, Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi said Wednesday that the concord will strengthen ties between IORA members.

The Concord “[…] will be our main outcome from our chairmanship at the IORA,” she said after meeting IORA secretary-general KV Bhagirath at the Bali International Convention Center here.

_“For the first time in its 20 years, we have a concord that will be the basis that will strengthen our cooperation in the pillars we have agreed on, which we cannot reveal now,”_ Retno said.

The concord comprises guidelines to IORA’s six priorities. Apart from maritime safety and security, they are trade and investment facilities, fisheries management, disaster risk management, research, science and technology, as well as tourism and cultural exchange.

_One of the related issues in the guidelines will concern illegal, unreported and unregulated (IUU) fishing, as Indonesia long fought for it to be a priority issue inserted into the concord throughout its chairmanship starting last October. _

Illegal fishing poses a serious problem for the economies of coastal states and the sustainability of their fisheries, and has also threatened the stability of marine ecosystems. IUU fishing has contributed to Indonesia’s annual economic losses of up to US$20 billion because several fishing grounds have been heavily depleted.

Bhagirath confirmed that IUU fishing would be addressed under the issue of maritime safety and security, the organization’s top priority. He added other initiatives included a vocational training scheme for small and medium enterprises in Somalia and Yemen.

“The idea is to take, say, 10 Somali experts or businessmen — it could be private sector also — and 10 Yemeni experts or officials or businessmen and bring them all to another country to train,” he said.

South Africa is next in line to take the chairmanship after Indonesia next October until 2019. Deputy director general of Asia and the Middle East at South Africa’s Department of International Relations and Cooperation, Anil Sooklal, confirmed that IUU fishing would remain a priority under their leadership.

“We are all rich in fish and sea resources but we are not fully taking advantage of the capacity that exists within the oceans. […] we are all victims of IUU because as developing countries, we don’t have the real capacity to control our waters,” he said, citing South Africa’s 3,000 kilometer coastline.

On Thursday a council of ministers meeting will be held. So far, ministers and one deputy minister from 11 countries — Australia, Bangladesh, Comoros, India, Indonesia, Mauritius, Seychelles, Singapore, Somalia, Sri Lanka and the UAE — have already confirmed their attendance.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...nations-set-guidelines-maritime-security.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

President to Open Interpol Meeting in Bali
President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) is scheduled to open the 85th Interpol general assembly in Nusa Dua, Bali, which will take place from November 7 to 10, 2016.






_Two main speakers at the event are Tito Karnavian, National Police Chief General, and Susi Pudjiastuti, Marine and Fisheries Minister. Karnavian is scheduled to share his experiences related to the disclosures and steps to combat terrorism, while Susi will put forward numerous cases of illegal fishing in Indonesian waters and its impact on the environment._

The Interpol general assembly will be attended by 1,200 delegates from 154 member countries of Interpol, 10 Sub-bureau of Interpol, observers from international organizations, exhibitors and journalists from home and abroad. Three major themes that will be discussed in this session include terrorism, organized crimes and cyber crimes.

readmore: _http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/10/27/055815438/President-to-Open-Interpol-Meeting-in-Bali_


80 more fishermen from GenSan, nearby areas jailed in Indonesia for illegal fishing

GENERAL SANTOS CITY—At least 80 more fishermen from this city and other parts of Mindanao have been arrested and detained in Indonesia for allegedly illegal-fishing violations.

Daniel Te, head of the Department of Foreign Affairs (DFA) Regional Consular Office-12 here, said the fishermen were crew members of eight to 10 fishing boats that were apprehended since last month by Indonesian naval authorities after reportedly encroaching its territorial waters.

He said most of those apprehended were light tuna-fishing boats owned by operators based in this city.

readmore:_ http://www.businessmirror.com.ph/80...reas-jailed-in-indonesia-for-illegal-fishing/_


Indonesian court rules Singaporean boat captain held in Riau to be detained until case goes to trial

A Tanjung Pinang district court has ruled on Thursday (Oct 27) that Singaporean boat captain Shoo Chiau Huat has to answer to a charge of entering Indonesia illegally, ending all hope of the Singaporean being released from jail on the same day.

Shoo, who was arrested on April 16 for illegal fishing and held in a Tanjung Pinang jail ever since, will now have to remain behind bars until the case goes to trial next Tuesday (Nov 1).

Shoo was carrying 13 passengers from Singapore and Malaysia on board the MV Selin when the boat was stopped by the Indonesian navy in Tanjung Berakit waters, off Bintan island, for trespassing in April.

All the passengers were deported about a week after their arrests but Shoo was charged with illegal fishing in Indonesian waters instead of trespassing.

readmore: _http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se...aptain-held-in-riau-to-be-detained-until-case_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Maritime Police seized one illegal foreign fishing boat from Vietnam in Natuna waters (1/11)
_
Direktorat Polair Baharkam Polri berhasil meringkus kapal ikan asing (KIA) asal Vietnam dengan nomor lambung BD 96824 TS berkapasitas 50 Gross Ton (GT) di perairan Natuna, Kepulauan Riau, atau tepatnya di koordinat 06 derajat 02 221" LU - 105 derajat 57 145" BT, Selasa (1/11/2016) pukul 06.00 WIB. _







KIA asal Vietnam itu diringkus Kapal Polisi (KP) Bisma 8001 di bawah pimpinan AKBP Handoyo Santoso yang sedang berpatroli di perairan Natuna. AKBP Handoyo Santoso, mengungkapkan, pada saat KP Bisma 8001 sedang patroli di wilayah perairan Natuna, memperoleh informasi melalui nelayan lokal bahwa ada kegiatan penangkapan ikan oleh kapal ikan asing (KIA).

_http://batamtoday.com/berita80251-Ditpolair-Ringkus-Kapal-Ikan-Asal-Vietnam-di-Peariran-Natuna.html _


----------



## Viet

what is the point to keeping this fcking thread running for eternity?

do you think we don´t know what illegal fishing is? they are poor soul, poor people desperately seek to survive.

is there anything you are proud of? are you beginning to laugh and mas... when oine viet fisher is caught?

why not open a thread keeping updates how many indo maids are exported to HK, Macau and Malaysia, how many indo girls are beaten in public because of extramarital sex?

or how many indo still live in slums?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CCCIF retrieves eight Thai fishermen stranded on Indonesian islands 

_BANGKOK, 5 November 2016 (NNT) – The Command Center for Combating Illegal Fishing (CCCIF) has cooperated with Indonesian authorities in retrieving eight Thai fishermen. _






The CCCIF has released a statement on the successful retrieval of the eight Thai fishermen stranded in the Indonesian water.

The fishermen arrived in Thailand at 5:25 p.m. via AirAsia flight QZ256.

The retrieval bid began in 2015 when CCCIF officials went to Indonesia to locate the stranded Thai fishermen on Indonesian islands with 1,900 Thai nationals being identified and returned to the country between September-November 2016.

A final evaluation of the situation will be carried out by a working committee later this month before concluding the mission to the CCCIF. The final examination with the fishermen will be carried out on 14 November 2016.

_http://nwnt.prd.go.th/CenterWeb/NewsEN/NewsDetail?NT01_NewsID=WNSOC5911050010049_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Viet said:


> what is the point to keeping this fcking thread running for eternity?
> 
> do you think we don´t know what illegal fishing is? they are poor soul, poor people desperately seek to survive.
> 
> is there anything you are proud of? are you beginning to laugh and mas... when oine viet fisher is caught?
> 
> why not open a thread keeping updates how many indo maids are exported to HK, Macau and Malaysia, how many indo girls are beaten in public because of extramarital sex?
> 
> or how many indo still live in slums?



That's not desperate, that's greed.

Maids are poor people looking for better life too but no matter how low they're in your eyes they're still thousand times better than poachers. At least they help people, it's a honourable job.

This thread is alive because poachers are still coming steal our resources, and among poacher we caught Vietnamese (unfortunately) are on top of the list in number, and you can see news here aren't repost, but updates. Poachers are just won't stop so what can we say?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pr1v4t33r

USAID Trains Indonesian Officials to Combat Illegal Fishing

As part of an international action to combat illegal fishing, the United States’s Agency for International Development, or USAID, and the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries have partnered up to provide training for Indonesian officials on implementing Port State Measures, a series of rules to prevent fishing vessels from operating illegally. 






The four-day workshop took place on Aug. 22-26 in Manado, North Sulawesi, and was led by a panel of experts from the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration, and attended by officials from the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries, the Customs Office, the Foreign Affairs Ministry, as well as the managers of major Indonesian fishing ports in Manado.

_"Illegal fishing steals billions of dollars’ worth of resources from Indonesia’s waters each year, hurting those who play by the rules, including tens of thousands of Indonesians who support their families by fishing responsibly and legally," _Chargé d’Affaires of the United States Embassy in Jakarta, Brian McFeeters, said in a statement on Tuesday (30/08).

McFeeters said illegal fishing threatens the sustainability of all fishing activities all across the archipelago, with the ministry reporting an annual loss of $20 billion from illegal fishing.

_The workshop provided both technical and practical exercises to simulate boarding of suspicious vessels, as port inspections of fishing vessels are key to prevent foreign fish products landing in ports._

Through the USAID, the US has contributed $39 million to assist Indonesian government in protecting and managing seven million hectares of ocean and coastal resources.

_http://jakartaglobe.id/news/usaid-trains-indonesian-officials-combat-illegal-fishing/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

katarabhumi said:


> That's not desperate, that's greed.
> 
> Maids are poor people looking for better life too but no matter how low they're in your eyes they're still thousand times better than poachers. At least they help people, it's a honourable job.
> 
> This thread is alive because poachers are still coming steal our resources, and among poacher we caught Vietnamese (unfortunately) are on top of the list in number, and you can see news here aren't repost, but updates. Poachers are just won't stop so what can we say?


Again, what is the point to keep this thread updated and alive until eternity? Is it illegal fishing the only thing you care of? Nothing else?

Look at this section!

The Chinese post progress in economy, science, technology, space, high speed rail and everything. And the only thing you post is updating a illegal fishing thread. Your people are pathetic. I am speechless.

You made the point by opening the thread, letting the world know the viet people are bad. What is the sense repeating it 100,000 times?

I said at the beginning never supporting illegal activities as poaching. What can be done? I read some of our depesrate fisher get caught in the Philippines, Malaysia and Thailand too. But I am not seeing posters of these countries open 3 threads and update them until this forum does. Not like you. The self proclaimed leader. What a pathetic country. You can admit making this thread updated makes you great and our country look bad. I can see your intention.

Last but not least, with the pace of vietnam economy progress, I expect Vietnamese illegal fishing will disappear in 4 years. But in four years your country still export maids to serve Chinese masters. True, maids are good people, unlike indo men, that stay at home living from the money from those maids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

Being poor is not a reason to look down at other people, but if you're poor, a thief, and also a cocky one, then dont blame others if everyone hating and making fun of you,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

What's the point of ranting here. We will update what we think important to us. Stopping illegal fishing is a matter of National security, since illegal fishing activities sometimes infiltrated by other criminal activities. Smugling, both goods and human or even weapons for terror purpose.

For a huge archipelagic nation like Indonesia, to take control and oversee it's Ocean and all its activity is a Big business. To be the master of our sea. This concern not only economic but also security and defense strategy. So in short, this issue is close to our heart, and we will keep updating this thread as often as we could.

Furthermore, it's only been 2 years. The journey has just begun. It's too early to say stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viet

Bennedict said:


> Being poor is not a reason to look down at other people, but if you're poor, a thief, and also a cocky one, then dont blame others if everyone hating and making fun of you,


That is not all about rich and poor. The Chinese poach in our waters regularly. What we do is expelling them. Unlike the Koreans. They shoot with live bullets at Chinese illegals. Many died. Do you see any Vietnamese or Koreans quasi sticky thread?

In every country there are good and bad people.

making fun on our country and people does not make you greater. Your hate makes you blind.

You appear only to see your greatness in tackling illegal fishing.


----------



## katarabhumi

Viet said:


> Again, what is the point to keep this thread updated and alive until eternity? Is it illegal fishing the only thing you care of? Nothing else?
> 
> Look at this section!
> 
> The Chinese post progress in economy, science, technology, space, high speed rail and everything. And the only thing you post is updating a illegal fishing thread. Your people are pathetic. I am speechless.
> 
> You made the point by opening the thread, letting the world know the viet people are bad. What is the sense repeating it 100,000 times?
> 
> I said at the beginning never supporting illegal activities as poaching. What can be done? I read some of our depesrate fisher get caught in the Philippines, Malaysia and Thailand too. But I am not seeing posters of these countries open 3 threads and update them until this forum does. Not like you. The self proclaimed leader. What a pathetic country. You can admit making this thread updated makes you great and our country look bad. I can see your intention.
> 
> Last but not least, with the pace of vietnam economy progress, I expect Vietnamese illegal fishing will disappear in 4 years. But in four years your country still export maids to serve Chinese masters. True, maids are good people, unlike indo men, that stay at home living from the money from those maids.



How about you returning to your beloved Vietnam and provide better and honest job for your countrymen first? so they don't steal anymore?!

This thread and title is made by chinese member BTW. And updating this isn't because we hate Vietnam or to show our great, that's ridiculous. No, we do it because we feel angry, angry at the poachers no matter the nationality. 

Yes we care about illegal fishing.. as archipelagic nation, sea resources is our most precious gift from God and we've been robbed constantly for years. Do u like being robbed? We don't.

Good to hear Vietnam want to end vietnamese illegal fishing, but please don't wait four years, stop it RIGHT NOW.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

With it's controversial 9 dashed line and agressive behavior toward its immediate neighbors, we thought at first that we will seize many Chinese poachers. Turn out its Vietnamese that stealing our fish all this time. Truth be told

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

katarabhumi said:


> How about you returning to your beloved Vietnam and provide better and honest job for your countrymen first? so they don't steal anymore?!
> 
> This thread and title is made by chinese member BTW. And updating this isn't because we hate Vietnam or to show our great, that's ridiculous. No, we do it because we feel angry, angry at the poachers no matter the nationality.
> 
> Yes we care about illegal fishing.. as archipelagic nation, sea resources is our most precious gift from God and we've been robbed constantly for years. Do u like being robbed? We don't.
> 
> Good to hear Vietnam want to end vietnamese illegal fishing, but please don't wait four years, stop it RIGHT NOW.


If I had the power I would stop illegal fishing. But in reality even the Vietnamese government and our coast guard can't stop them. They do fishing in the waters be legal or illegal since generations,since centuries, since the times your country did not exist.

In case you haven't noticed most rich countries in the world are resource poor. For instance Germany. Or Singapore. Where many indo maids love to work there serving chinese masters. Mark my words: even if no more illegal fisher comes to your waters tomorrow, you will remain poor and pathetic for eternity.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

> poor and pathetic for eternity


face of viet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bennedict

Viet said:


> That is not all about rich and poor. The Chinese poach in our waters regularly. What we do is expelling them. Unlike the Koreans. They shoot with live bullets at Chinese illegals. Many died. Do you see any Vietnamese or Koreans quasi sticky thread?
> 
> In every country there are good and bad people.
> 
> *making fun on our country and people does not make you greater. Your hate makes you blind.*
> 
> You appear only to see your greatness in tackling illegal fishing.


-
-
Same words can be applied to you. Blaming and cursing others because of he's own fault because he's caught stealing someone else belongings, such an irony

Doesnt matter chinese or even US citizen you shoot at, none of us care, honestly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

The weak can only rants and do nothing. Chinese got more balls than Vietnam in this case 


Like old adagiom, the weak will suffer what they must, and the stronger do what they can

Just wait until we do our "peace patrol" in the region along with USN and RAN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

Viet said:


> If I had the power I would stop illegal fishing. But in reality even the Vietnamese government and our coast guard can't stop them. They do fishing in the waters be legal or illegal since generations,since centuries, since the times your country did not exist.



We too have the "traditional fishing ground". In Indian ocean, Australia, and Pacific.

Our ancestors had sailed for thousand of years as far as the eastern coast of Africa and even made colonies in Madagascar before first European ever reach there.

And up until early 20th century, our fisherman were still fishing in Australian waters but despite the history, we respect modern maritime boundaries.

Vietnamese may still fishing in our waters but please do so legally because our fishermen are in need too.

We aren't intended to make fun of you, we know the sensitivity, which is why we don't add anything insulting nor inflammatory in our posts other than just the news updates. Well,,, that is unless being provoked first.



> In case you haven't noticed most rich countries in the world are resource poor. For instance Germany. Or Singapore. Where many indo maids love to work there serving chinese masters. Mark my words: even if no more illegal fisher comes to your waters tomorrow, you will remain poor and pathetic for eternity.



Good, Then maybe you can teach your countrymen how to become rich without poaching.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

And just like i said before, though they bought 6 kilos class submarine, still they messes up at their tug of war with China Coast Guard there because they dont have much presence at surfaces nor endurance and speed to do that. Something called messed up with scale of priorities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Just rename the thread to Indonesian anti ilegal fishing operation or something, 
there are news about ilegal fishing boat from various nations too in this thread, 
and to avoid trigerring another member,
share news not hate.



and share "weekend feature" too, ups wrong thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

jek_sperrow said:


> Just rename the thread to Indonesian anti ilegal fishing operation or something,
> there are news about ilegal fishing boat from various nations too in this thread,
> and to avoid trigerring another member,
> share news not hate.
> 
> 
> 
> and share "weekend feature" too, ups wrong thread



If you want to change the thread title, you may PM the new title to me, or write on my message wall (or that of @ahojunk), we can process that. I suggest a consensus be made among Indonesian members, not all but a few more active posters might be good enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Okay guys, please suggest a new title for this thread, and then we will choose. We will wait for few days or maybe longer so that all Indonesian members that want to participate can convey their aspiration.

Meanwhile, keep the news coming.


----------



## NEKONEKO

uhm... well, i m a noob here so
sesepuh @pr1v4t33r vat33r n @madokafc n others wadya think?
Mengubah nama tritnya agar nggak kelihatan kalo kita menyudutkan suatu pihak, lagi pula dari berita2 juga ada kapal nelayan ilegal dari beberapa negara juga jadi mending dirubah biar universal gitu...biar lebih cucok

just sayin bro, 


, and if all of my indonesian comrade agree do as those mod says about that PM thingy

i still can't find the PM feature

*edit
I suggest : *Indonesian Anti Ilegal Fishing Operation*


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The title should reflects Indonesia's grand strategy to become the global maritime axis through the domination of its maritime resources and its tireless and uncompromising efforts to combat IUU fishing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

pr1v4t33r said:


> The title should reflects Indonesia's grand strategy to become the global maritime axis through the domination of its maritime resources and its tireless and uncompromising efforts to combat IUU fishing.



like* Indonesian Blue Water Fishermen? 
JK*


----------



## katarabhumi

Actually we had suggesting this (thread title change) before but more and more news coming and they still more or less accurately represent the thread title so.. yeah.

I don't really care what the new title will be, so count my vote +1 goes to whichever title with most vote.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patu

Agree.


----------



## papacita

*Navy arrests 10 Singaporeans for illegal fishing*
*




*
A member of the Navy stands guard in front of suspects after arresting a fishing boat for allegedly taking Singaporeans fishing in Bintan waters, Riau Islands province, on Nov. 4. (JP/Fadli)

A Navy Western Fleet Quick Response team arrested an Indonesian fishing boat for allegedly taking 10 Singaporeans to fish illegally in the waters of Bintan Island, Riau Islands province, on Friday.

“The boat was seized because it was operating without a permit and manifest,” Tanjungpinang Naval Base spokesman Maj. Josdy Damopoli told _The Jakarta Post_ on Saturday.

Josdy said most of the Singaporeans did not have passports when they were arrested.

“Because they do not have passports, they will be handed over to the immigration office,” said Josdy, adding that this was the third time Singaporeans had been arrested on allegations of illegal fishing. The Navy has been cracking down on illegal fishing following an order from Western Fleet Rear Admiral Aan Kurnia.

“This is part of efforts to combat illegal activity in Indonesian waters,” he stressed.

Meanwhile, Riau immigration office head Engelbertus Rustarto said his office would investigate the 10 Singaporeans. “They have not been handed over to us, but we will need to determine any crimes they may have committed,” he said, adding that his office may decide to deport or prosecute them. (bbn)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## afiq0110

Suggestion... Name the threat... Indonesian water sovereignty enforcement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## afiq0110

We might not have many 'kilo'... But we have the boldness to say... STOP... OR MY MOM WILL SHOOT...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

afiq0110 said:


> Suggestion... Name the threat... Indonesian water sovereignty enforcement



I'm with him...

So not only news updates about poachers, but we can also feed this thread with the news of enforcements toward piracy, hijack, naval border trespass, smuggling, and other maritime law violations..

Give some room for the Customs to shine!!


----------



## MarveL

lets change it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

katarabhumi said:


> We too have the "traditional fishing ground". In Indian ocean, Australia, and Pacific.
> 
> Our ancestors had sailed for thousand of years as far as the eastern coast of Africa and even made colonies in Madagascar before first European ever reach there.
> 
> And up until early 20th century, our fisherman were still fishing in Australian waters but despite the history, we respect modern maritime boundaries.
> 
> Vietnamese may still fishing in our waters but please do so legally because our fishermen are in need too.
> 
> We aren't intended to make fun of you, we know the sensitivity, which is why we don't add anything insulting nor inflammatory in our posts other than just the news updates. Well,,, that is unless being provoked first.
> 
> 
> 
> Good, Then maybe you can teach your countrymen how to become rich without poaching.


discussinng with you become slowly meaningless. have I said previoisly if I had the power, I would stop them immediately. but no, even the viet government with the coast guard can´t prevent them from illegal fishing. what can we do?

should we erect a great sea wall along the common border to indonesia? with warships and subs guarding the wall?

illegal fishing is bad. so drug abuse. why don´t you allow mass killings like the pinoys practise now?

as said, I expect illegal fishing of viet fishermen will disappear in 4 years. until then, you can keep this thread open as you like.

have you ever asked why mainland indochina (Vietnam, Laos and Cambodia) is muslim free?

yes I know history a little. your forefathers coming from Borneo once settled down in central part of modern Vietnam today, establishing the kingdom of champa. yes, they once controlled the sea lane from Indian Ocean to South China sea to the sea of Japan. they were arrogant and aggressive. especially towards the small Vietnam. their society was primitive, practising caste system, slavery and islam.

yes, we wiped them off the map at the end of the day, killing their entire army at the decisive battle until the last man, enslaving the populace. besides, we imposed birth control with aim to reduce them to zero. I believe some managed to escape to Hainan, because the chinese gave them refugee status. we do many good thing for the wolrd, but I believe that was the best thing we have ever done for humanity.


----------



## katarabhumi

Please don't lose yourself, bro @afiq0110 



Viet said:


> discussinng with you become slowly meaningless. have I said previoisly if I had the power, I would stop them immediately. but no, even the viet government with the coast guard can´t prevent them from illegal fishing. what can we do?



Equally powerless, we here on PDF don't have power either to stop our authorities from catching your poacher as they are keep coming and become news.



> as said, I expect illegal fishing of viet fishermen will disappear in 4 years. *until then, you can keep this thread open as you like.*



There you go you said it yourself... then why the h€ll you whine here in the first place protesting us for keeping this thread open?



> have you ever asked why mainland indochina (Vietnam, Laos and Cambodia) is muslim free?
> 
> yes I know history a little. your forefathers coming from Borneo once settled down in central part of modern Vietnam today, establishing the kingdom of champa. yes, they once controlled the sea lane from Indian Ocean to South China sea to the sea of Japan. they were arrogant and aggressive. especially towards the small Vietnam. their society was primitive, practising caste system, slavery and islam.
> 
> yes, we wiped them off the map at the end of the day, killing their entire army at the decisive battle until the last man, enslaving the populace. besides, we imposed birth control with aim to reduce them to zero. I believe some managed to escape to Hainan, because the chinese gave them refugee status. we do many good thing for the wolrd, but I believe that was the best thing we have ever done for humanity.



Wow, attacking on religion now huh? ..

Just let me remind you, this "poor and pathetic" muslim majority country of ours name Indonesia was one that saved you boat people from death at sea. We saved hundreds of thousands of Vietnamese lifes by provide them place to live when they're homeless and miserable. Even when we are not obliged to do so, that is the true humanity so you now can live a comfort life in Germany.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galang_Refugee_Camp

...

So, as you said, until the Viets are stop poaching we can keep the thread open. Problem solved, nice to have a chat with you. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Maybe we just need to change the title a bit, like :

_Indonesian navy blow up hundreds of vietnamese and other poacher boats for fishing illegally_

This sounds more accurate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

@Viet 

Whoaaa... Attacking others belief, huh... That was so uncalled for. Is that what you do when you start to lose your stance in an argument?

You call yourself a modern human and belittle my fellow countrymen, and then you did EXACTLY that?

Hypocritical and contradictive statement, I must say..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## papacita

What's with this butthurt @Viet ? 

Mind your own business, it's not like we're spamming here. We have the rights to discuss other topics on different thread, our main thread by far has the most views and replies anyway that shows our contribution to this sub forum. And your reply is now heading toward racism, that says more about yourself than anything else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

pr1v4t33r said:


> Maybe we just need to change the title a bit, like :
> 
> _Indonesian Navy blow up hundreds of illegal vietnamese fishing boats, and other poacher boats, for stealing in Indonesian waters._
> 
> This sounds more accurate


It's like pouring oil to fire

and to @Viet , what's the meaning of your word, bringing religion?

*Seems that things can't cool down, i'm just gonna sit and grab popcorn, and better som MOD be on patrol there
*edit
just decide the new thread title ASAP


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

What is it with vietnamese and their support of illegal fishing?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

jek_sperrow said:


> It's like pouring oil to fire. Just decide the new thread title ASAP



No need to hurry, we want the new title to reflects Indonesia's great efforts to eradicate IUU fishing. We'll wait for the other Indonesian members to post their suggestions. And pouring oil into fire or to rub tons of salt into their open wound, might just what we wanted.


----------



## MarveL

Viet said:


> have you ever asked why mainland indochina (Vietnam, Laos and Cambodia) is muslim free?
> 
> yes I know history a little. your forefathers coming from Borneo once settled down in central part of modern Vietnam today, establishing the kingdom of champa. yes, they once controlled the sea lane from Indian Ocean to South China sea to the sea of Japan. they were arrogant and aggressive. especially towards the small Vietnam. their society was primitive, practising caste system, slavery and islam.
> 
> yes, we wiped them off the map at the end of the day, killing their entire army at the decisive battle until the last man, enslaving the populace. besides, we imposed birth control with aim to reduce them to zero. I believe some managed to escape to Hainan, because the chinese gave them refugee status. we do many good thing for the wolrd, but I believe that was the best thing we have ever done for humanity.



now its gettin even funnier LOL  from illegal fishing to genocide....


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

I think those were poor fisherman, they were just feeding poor family. Indonesia should give warning shot to surrender. Also, said to see explosives attached with boat, They are using explosives for fishing , this is not good for environment.


----------



## Viet

katarabhumi said:


> Please don't lose yourself, bro @afiq0110
> 
> 
> 
> Equally powerless, we here on PDF don't have power either to stop our authorities from catching your poacher as they are keep coming and become news.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go you said it yourself... then why the h€ll you whine here in the first place protesting us for keeping this thread open?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, attacking on religion now huh? ..
> 
> Just let me remind you, this "poor and pathetic" muslim majority country of ours name Indonesia was one that saved you boat people from death at sea. We saved hundreds of thousands of Vietnamese lifes by provide them place to live when they're homeless and miserable. Even when we are not obliged to do so, that is the true humanity so you now can live a comfort life in Germany.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galang_Refugee_Camp
> 
> ...
> 
> So, as you said, until the Viets are stop poaching we can keep the thread open. Problem solved, nice to have a chat with you. Thank you.


what needs to be said is said, I don´t have the habit to repeat 100 times. if you believe tackling illegal fishing is the only way to greatness, then ok. as for boat people, you hadn´t rescued anyone at sea, just provided a temporary refugee camp before the people were transfered to final destinations. to United States, Canada, Australia, Europe. and you received money for your service. but ok, anyway, I say thank you here.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Fisheries Minister Receives WWF Leaders for a Living Planet Award

_Environmental conservation agency World Wildlife Fund has presented a "Leaders for a Living Planet" award to Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti. _







_The award celebrates individuals who have made a significant contribution to the conservation of the natural world and sustainable development._ It was presented on Friday (16/09) in Washington, D.C., by WWF International President Yolanda Kakabadse during the "Our Ocean" conference organized by the United States Department of State.

"_Susi Pudjiastuti has spent a lifetime fighting illegal fishing, ensuring science-based sustainable fisheries management and promoting marine health by expanding Indonesia's network of marine parks and protected areas._ There is no greater champion fighting for the health of Indonesia's oceans," Kakabadse said.

During her term, the minister has issued a number of policies to protect the ocean, including ratifying the Port State Measures Agreement, which prohibits the use of environmentally damaging fishing methods. She has also established marine conservation areas, and has been promoting protection of marine life.

According to Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations (Unfao), Indonesia's aquaculture is the second largest in the world. Illegal fishing practices, however, cause an annual state loss of $20 billion.

"_Susi Pudjiastuti has shown consistency in combating illegal, unreported and unregulated fishing to protect Indonesia's marine resources. As a maritime country, Indonesia's maritime assets must be protected and managed effectively for the welfare of its own people and the preservation of the planet_," WWF Indonesia Coral Triangle program director Wawan Ridwan said in a statement.

WWF's Leaders for a Living Planet award was founded in 2000, and has so far been given to 100 leaders in environmental conservation.

_http://jakartaglobe.id/news/fisheries-minister-receives-wwf-leaders-living-planet-award/_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## afiq0110

Viet said:


> what needs to be said is said, I don´t have the habit to repeat 100 times. if you believe tackling illegal fishing is the only way to greatness, then ok. as for boat people, you hadn´t rescued anyone at sea, just provided a temporary refugee camp before the people were transfered to final destinations. to United States, Canada, Australia, Europe. and you received money for your service. but ok, anyway, I say thank you here.



(as for boat people, you hadn´t rescued anyone at sea, just provided a temporary refugee camp before the people were transfered to final destinations. to United States, Canada, Australia, Europe)

You are trully one ungratefull person... We dont have the obligation to shelter vietnamese refugee from your vietnam war... But we did it anyway... We send our people to teach your people english and proper skill to survive in us and in europe... I know that first hand... My english teacher is one of the lecturer... We build barracks, semi hospital, school rooms, providing fresh water, food, etc...

The UN provide some funding for that... But thats not nearly even equal to our commitment to help others... Hell... We even helping the cambodian when your people try to invade them... That is called humanitarian act, in case that slip your tiny megalomanian mind

When your fellow countrymen were eager to butcher another, we were agree upon the initiative to shelter the refugee...

But than, since you dont know that first hand... You dumb, ignorance person... You just belittle the effort

I am anxious to see your country reaction when the south shina sea conflict escalate... Will your big balls and big guns act properly when the time come... And believe me.... It is escalating

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Lol, our country our rules. Nuff said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

afiq0110 said:


> (as for boat people, you hadn´t rescued anyone at sea, just provided a temporary refugee camp before the people were transfered to final destinations. to United States, Canada, Australia, Europe)
> 
> You are trully one ungratefull person... We dont have the obligation to shelter vietnamese refugee from your vietnam war... But we did it anyway... We send our people to teach your people english and proper skill to survive in us and in europe... I know that first hand... My english teacher is one of the lecturer... We build barracks, semi hospital, school rooms, providing fresh water, food, etc...
> 
> The UN provide some funding for that... But thats not nearly even equal to our commitment to help others... Hell... We even helping the cambodian when your people try to invade them... That is called humanitarian act, in case that slip your tiny megalomanian mind
> 
> When your fellow countrymen were eager to butcher another, we were agree upon the initiative to shelter the refugee...
> 
> But than, since you dont know that first hand... You dumb, ignorance person... You just belittle the effort
> 
> I am anxious to see your country reaction when the south shina sea conflict escalate... Will your big balls and big guns act properly when the time come... And believe me.... It is escalating


haven´t you read my post? have I said thank you?

no, you don´t have any obligation to help us. the reason why you did is earning money. earning dollar. making money. you got paid for your servcie. it is like you send army troops overseas for UN peace keeping operations, because you want to earn dollar. and not because you want to help the people in need.

as for cambodians, you don´t want to tell me you provided support and assistance for the butcher gangs?


----------



## GraveDigger388

Well, guys... I've just learned one thing:

People tend to be a hypocrite, ignorant accuser, and be judgmental when they feel insecure and/or are cornered by their own ego.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Navy seized one illegal fishing boat, MV Cheung Kam Wong, 383GT with Hong Kong flag and Chinese captain in Belawan, North Sumatra (6/11)


















_http://www.republika.co.id/berita/n...kap-kapal-berbendera-hong-kong-tak-berdokumen_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ShioTikus

@Viet just go fishing in your own water, and everything will be okay... simple..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

ShioTikus said:


> @Viet just go fishing in your own water, and everything will be okay... simple..



Pretty sure this is his reponse is gonna be like:

*"We will, in 4 years... I'VE SAID IT A GAZILLION TIME ALREADY!!!"
*then continues to berate and throw blind accusations about other things that what we did/didn't do that in fact has ZERO correlation to this whole argument**


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Viet said:


> haven´t you read my post? have I said thank you?
> 
> no, you don´t have any obligation to help us. the reason why you did is earning money. earning dollar. making money. you got paid for your servcie. it is like you send army troops overseas for UN peace keeping operations, because you want to earn dollar. and not because you want to help the people in need.
> 
> as for cambodians, you don´t want to tell me you provided support and assistance for the butcher gangs?



If its about making money why isnt more country accepting more refugees?

Might I need to remind you that we accepted viet refugees back during suharto era & you know what he did to "communist." 

In just one year we did more good with our crackdown than your country in a thousand years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

pr1v4t33r said:


> Maybe we just need to change the title a bit, like :
> 
> Indonesian Navy blow up hundreds of illegal vietnamese fishing boats, and other poacher boats, for stealing in Indonesian waters.
> 
> This sounds more accurate



Wow, longer?.. but sums it quite well I think. LOL



Peaceful Civilian said:


> I think those were poor fisherman, they were just feeding poor family. Indonesia should give warning shot to surrender. Also, said to see explosives attached with boat, They are using explosives for fishing , this is not good for environment.



Our fisherman are poor but they play by the rules.

No, the poachers aren't poor, they have gathered billions of dollars with their illegal activity on our sea for decades. They ventured far out from their home, the vast SCS with abundant sea resource isn't enough for them, no, it is their GREED that drives them coming to our sea.

And you're right the poachers are using methods that is damaging our sea, including the use of explosives, that's why we retaliate by using explosives on their boats. 



GraveDigger388 said:


> Well, guys... I've just learned one thing:
> 
> People tend to be a hypocrite, ignorant accuser, and be judgmental when they feel insecure and/or are cornered by their own ego.



I used to think Chinese members were just trolling when they say viets are so ungrateful, well today one Viet member has proven to us all there are some truth to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lonelyman

katarabhumi said:


> Our fisherman are poor but they play by the rules.
> 
> No, the poachers aren't poor, they have gathered billions of dollars with their illegal activity on our sea for decades. They ventured far out from their home, the vast SCS with abundant sea resource isn't enough for them, no, it is their GREED that drives them coming to our sea.
> 
> And you're right the poachers are using methods that is damaging our sea, including the use of explosives, that's why we retaliate by using explosives on their boats.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Chinese members were just trolling when they say viets are so ungrateful, well today one Viet member has proven to us all there are some truth to it.


We donated Viets hundreds of billions dollars of equipment and materials, support their independence, fight the French and Americans, without us you think they can stand against USA? and what do they pay us back?



Viet said:


> discussinng with you become slowly meaningless. have I said previoisly if I had the power, I would stop them immediately. but no, even the viet government with the coast guard can´t prevent them from illegal fishing. what can we do?
> 
> should we erect a great sea wall along the common border to indonesia? with warships and subs guarding the wall?
> 
> illegal fishing is bad. so drug abuse. why don´t you allow mass killings like the pinoys practise now?
> 
> as said, I expect illegal fishing of viet fishermen will disappear in 4 years. until then, you can keep this thread open as you like.
> 
> have you ever asked why mainland indochina (Vietnam, Laos and Cambodia) is muslim free?
> 
> yes I know history a little. your forefathers coming from Borneo once settled down in central part of modern Vietnam today, establishing the kingdom of champa. yes, they once controlled the sea lane from Indian Ocean to South China sea to the sea of Japan. they were arrogant and aggressive. especially towards the small Vietnam. their society was primitive, practising caste system, slavery and islam.
> 
> yes, we wiped them off the map at the end of the day, killing their entire army at the decisive battle until the last man, enslaving the populace. besides, we imposed birth control with aim to reduce them to zero. I believe some managed to escape to Hainan, because the chinese gave them refugee status. we do many good thing for the wolrd, but I believe that was the best thing we have ever done for humanity.


Very sick mind, how can u boasting conducting genocide against Cham people as a greatest thing?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> Lol, our country our rules. Nuff said.



*Tough measures on illegal fishing bear fruit: Minister*

*



*

Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said Thursday that the ministry’s measures against rampant illegal, unreported and unregulated (IUU) fishing in Indonesian territory had generated positive results.

“*Although only 286 vessels were destroyed, 10,000 foreign ships left Indonesian waters*. So the deterrent effect is real,” she said, adding that it demonstrated the country’s commitment to fighting illegal fishing.

With a string of measures taken against IUU fishing, the fisherman exchange rate (NTN) — an indicator to measure the welfare of fishermen — had jumped to 110 from 102 over the past one-and-a-half years, she said.

An NTN above 100 indicates that the average fisherman has higher spending power due to surplus revenues.

Implementing a zero tolerance approach for poachers was also crucial to increasing fish stocks in the country’s waters and raising people’s fish consumption, Susi said, adding that the action could ultimately reduce stunting among children.

“The stunting index shows that the quality of human resources in Indonesia needs to be improved […] One-third of Indonesian children suffer from stunting because they consume too little protein,” she said. (win/bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...s-on-illegal-fishing-bear-fruit-minister.html




> *Although only 286 vessels were destroyed, 10,000 foreign ships left Indonesian waters*


mostly are vietnamese, i guess?


----------



## afiq0110

Would some one please call upon the administrator... And change the title of the thread... Please name it - INDONESIAN WATER SOVEREIGNTY ENFORCEMENT... Thank you very much

Talking to a brainless and ungratefull person is a waste to our time, and ruining our mood... 

We know the history, our fathers has set a good example in how to interact with one another... we are proud of it... Through our diplomacy, through our act by the UN, we are doing the same, hopefully even better... At least our children and our grand children have an example of what a good deed are... And why as a human being, as a nation we must uphold the value...


----------



## skyhigh88

jek_sperrow said:


> Just rename the thread to Indonesian anti ilegal fishing operation or something,
> there are news about ilegal fishing boat from various nations too in this thread,
> and to avoid trigerring another member,
> share news not hate.
> 
> 
> 
> and share "weekend feature" too, ups wrong thread





jek_sperrow said:


> uhm... well, i m a noob here so
> sesepuh @pr1v4t33r vat33r n @madokafc n others wadya think?
> Mengubah nama tritnya agar nggak kelihatan kalo kita menyudutkan suatu pihak, lagi pula dari berita2 juga ada kapal nelayan ilegal dari beberapa negara juga jadi mending dirubah biar universal gitu...biar lebih cucok
> 
> just sayin bro,
> 
> 
> , and if all of my indonesian comrade agree do as those mod says about that PM thingy
> 
> i still can't find the PM feature
> 
> *edit
> I suggest : *Indonesian Anti Ilegal Fishing Operation*



I agree! Lets change the thread name to something else. I suggest somnthing like *Indonesia's Enforcement Against IUU Fishing (Illegal , Unreported and Unregulated fishing).
*
Cheers


----------



## MarveL

skyhigh88 said:


> I agree! Lets change the thread name to something else. I suggest somnthing like *Indonesia's Enforcement Against IUU Fishing (Illegal , Unreported and Unregulated fishing).
> *
> Cheers



thats too damn long, pick one that easy to catch.


----------



## skyhigh88

MarveL said:


> thats too damn long, pick one that easy to catch.



Indonesia vs IUU Fishing?


----------



## afiq0110

skyhigh88 said:


> Indonesia vs IUU Fishing?



If we use vs than it means against... Hehe


----------



## skyhigh88

afiq0110 said:


> If we use vs than it means against... Hehe



hahaha yeah or something more general like "*Indonesia's Maritime Law Enforcement Issues*" or *Indonesia's Maritime Security Issues*? (More general so we can post other issues includin hijacking etc)

Yg ptg apus aja dulu nama negri itu biar ga merasa terpojok karna kasian juga namanya muncul terus di normal thread biarpun yg ketangkep warga negara lain.. biarpun nanti berita2nya masih paling bnyk tentang dia2 juga


----------



## pr1v4t33r

How about this one?

_Indonesia's Global Maritime Fulcrum: Maritime defence and security policy_


----------



## afiq0110

pr1v4t33r said:


> How about this one?
> 
> _Indonesia's Global Maritime Fulcrum: Maritime defence and security policy_



Hahaha... Kita ini yach... Seperti mau memberi nama pada anak pertama...

We are such a hillarious bunch... So serious in finding a suitable title... Just like a seriousness when naming our first child...


----------



## katarabhumi

that's a good one @pr1v4t33r

but let's not be too hasty, how about we wait until the number are even between country V vs X,Y,Z ... if in the next 5 catches there are no more than 2 from country V then we can change it.

or..

How about we wait till 4 years from now before we change the title? at the time the country V has become rich and no more poachers.. someone said so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

@katarabhumi, still itchy to rub more salt into the wound i see 
Yeah, I guess we should wait few more days, just in case... Because if more than 60% poachers are originated from one country, it's definitely merit a mention.


----------



## MarveL

how about... *War Against Vietnamese Poachers etc. *_ justkiddin._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## afiq0110

I am laughing on the floor, rolling...


----------



## MarveL

*Accurate Data on Illegal Fishing Key to Global Food Security: Minister







Jakarta.* As part of Indonesia's commitment to the global fight against illegal fishing, it has called on members of the United Nations Food and Agriculture Organization to provide the organization with more accurate and reliable data regarding transgressions.

The statement was conveyed by Marine Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti, who headed the Indonesian delegation at the *32nd session of the FAO Committee on Fisheries (COFI)* *in Rome on Monday (11/07).*

In her message, Susi said the fishing industry is one of the most important factors driving global economic growth, social inclusivity and environmental preservation.

"This proves that Indonesia is very serious about the role the sea plays in its future, by basing it on the three pillars of sovereignty, sustainability and prosperity," Susi said on Tuesday.

The minister also introduced the One Data Initiative program to improve the fisheries data collection process in order to develop more sustainable food security with international help.

"Indonesia is currently developing the One Data Initiative to improve data collection with three approaches – human resources, processes and technology," Susi said.


http://jakartaglobe.id/news/accurate-data-illegal-fishing-key-global-food-security-minister/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

pr1v4t33r said:


> _Indonesia's Global Maritime Fulcrum: Maritime defence and security policy_



Not bad, I vote for this
+1


or _Indonesia's Global Maritime Fulcrum: Maritime defence and security issues_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

ShioTikus said:


> @Viet just go fishing in your own water, and everything will be okay... simple..


nobody can predict the future, but I do it here. I predict viet illegal fishing will be history in four year, because those fishermen will find jobs in the booming domestic factories given our economic progress, and second, there is a better way to fish. it is economically crazy to spend time, money and fuel to fish in waters far from home. risking being arrested and spent in jails.

there is a new development. viet fishers are beginning to set up mass of glass houses, where shrimps are raised. with pollution and epidemics controlled. the technology is provided by high-tech Israeli and German companies. fully automatic. the first result is very promising. shrimps grow very quick, farmers can shorten the farming time, having 3-4 crops a year, with shrimp output up to 15 times higher than farming the traditional way. it works for shrimps. so why not for fish?

the biggest disadvantage is the high investment cost. state subsidized cheap loans can help.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Viet said:


> nobody can predict the future, but I do it here. I predict viet illegal fishing will be history in four year, because those fishermen will find jobs in the booming domestic factories given our economic progress, and second, there is a better way to fish. it is economically crazy to spend time, money and fuel to fish in waters far from home. risking being arrested and spent in jails.
> 
> there is a new development. viet fishers are beginning to set up mass of glass houses, where shrimps are raised. with pollution and epidemics controlled. the technology is provided by high-tech Israeli and German companies. fully automatic. the first result is very promising. shrimps grow very quick, farmers can shorten the farming time, having 3-4 crops a year, with shrimp output up to 15 times higher than farming the traditional way. it works for shrimps. so why not for fish?
> 
> the biggest disadvantage is the high investment cost. state subsidized cheap loans can help.



You mean Aquaculture? That requires more work than actually fishing in the sea and they earn a lot less. Now see why people prefer to poach and why its not going away anytime soon. To say that illegal fishing will just go away is absurd Vietnam will continue to stole our rightful resources for the next 20 years unless we stop it. Example look at us. We are the premier Aquaculture king in the region & we still have our fishermen gone rogue to poach because caught fish worth a lot more. 

The problem with Aquaculture You can only farm certain type of fish and to add the quality of said fish are inferior compared to the one that's caught. As a professional fish eater I can attest that farmed fish are infinitely inferior compared to fish caught in sea. The only thing farmed fish are good for are for mass consumption and to offset the price of better quality fish.









Me when Im eating fish:

Also fun fact about aquaculture:
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2013/12/21/9-farmed-fish-facts.aspx

A good video about Aquaculture:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Reashot Xigwin said:


> You mean Aquaculture? That requires more work than actually fishing in the sea and they earn a lot less. Now see why people prefer to poach and why its not going away anytime soon. To say that illegal fishing will just go away is absurd Vietnam will continue to stole our rightful resources for the next 20 years unless we stop it. Example look at us. We are the premier Aquaculture king in the region & we still have our fishermen gone rogue to poach because caught fish worth a lot more.
> 
> The problem with Aquaculture You can only farm certain type of fish and to add the quality of said fish are inferior compared to the one that's caught. As a professional fish eater I can attest that farmed fish are infinitely inferior compared to fish caught in sea. The only thing farmed fish are good for are for mass consumption and to offset the price of better quality fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me when Im eating fish:
> 
> Also fun fact about aquaculture:
> http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2013/12/21/9-farmed-fish-facts.aspx
> 
> A good video about Aquaculture:


Have you seen the picture I posted? The pond is in glass house, where everything is controlled by computer. That is new. The taste of such fish may not be as good as free caught one but it is cheaper. And If you go to any supermarket in Germany, unless it is a special fish store, you will find 90 % are aquaculture fish, be fresh or frozen. You have the choice. Do you want pay double for free caught fish? If yes, then ok. For me, It is no difference in planting rice or fish.

Raising fish in industrial scale makes fish affordable for everyone. Aquaculture is the future. Our fishermen should stop illegal fishing but raise shrimps and fish at home in such glass houses and export to Europe. with zero import tariff next year as we signed free trade deal with them recently. That is a huge market for our fish industry, I am pretty sure.


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia Navy blow up illegal fishing boats ? *

whoa..... its missleading thread title.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MarveL said:


> whoa..... its missleading thread title.



just temporary, once we decide the most representative title, we'll send it to the MOD.


----------



## GraveDigger388

katarabhumi said:


> that's a good one @pr1v4t33r
> 
> but let's not be too hasty, how about we wait until the number are even between country V vs X,Y,Z ... if in the next 5 catches there are no more than 2 from country V then we can change it.
> 
> or..
> 
> How about we wait till 4 years from now before we change the title? at the time the country V has become rich and no more poachers.. someone said so.



Dude, you are TERRIBLE!!



Reashot Xigwin said:


> As a professional fish eater I can attest that farmed fish are infinitely inferior compared to fish caught in sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me when Im eating fish:



Man, how do I become a professional fish eater?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

GraveDigger388 said:


> Man, how do I become a professional fish eater?


Be a cat?! the fat one preferably 
or be a japanese...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Viet said:


> Have you seen the picture I posted? The pond is in glass house, where everything is controlled by computer. That is new. The taste of such fish may not be as good as free caught one but it is cheaper. And If you go to any supermarket in Germany, unless it is a special fish store, you will find 90 % are aquaculture fish, be fresh or frozen. You have the choice. Do you want pay double for free caught fish? If yes, then ok. For me, It is no difference in planting rice or fish.
> 
> Raising fish in industrial scale makes fish affordable for everyone. Aquaculture is the future. Our fishermen should stop illegal fishing but raise shrimps and fish at home in such glass houses and export to Europe. with zero import tariff next year as we signed free trade deal with them recently. That is a huge market for our fish industry, I am pretty sure.



Are you saying just because its "automatic" it require less work. No its less labor intensive 4 sure but it will requires constant maintenance. From a more qualified labor. 

Fisherman are specialized labor they cant just switch jobs whenever an alzhaimer patient from germany said they should. The truth is viet fisherman will continue to poach till kingdom come if someone doesnt stop them.

Enclosed aquaculture is not something new. We already have those right here and it didnt stop illegal fishing from our side.


----------



## papacita

Viet said:


> Have you seen the picture I posted? The pond is in glass house, where everything is controlled by computer. That is new. The taste of such fish may not be as good as free caught one but it is cheaper. And If you go to any supermarket in Germany, unless it is a special fish store, you will find 90 % are aquaculture fish, be fresh or frozen. You have the choice. Do you want pay double for free caught fish? If yes, then ok. For me, It is no difference in planting rice or fish.
> 
> Raising fish in industrial scale makes fish affordable for everyone. Aquaculture is the future. Our fishermen should stop illegal fishing but raise shrimps and fish at home in such glass houses and export to Europe. with zero import tariff next year as we signed free trade deal with them recently. That is a huge market for our fish industry, I am pretty sure.



ASEAN aquaculture production in 2014:
Indonesia: 14,375,282 tons
Vietnam: 3,411,391 tons
Philippines: 2,337,605 tons
Thailand: 934,758 tons
Malaysia: 521,014 tons

Despite that data we still have illegal fishing problems coming from our own fishermen until today. It's easy to get caught in optimism when you only see the surface of the problem. Illegal fishing has caused loss of $7 billion for Indonesia annually, that's already like 15-20% of Viet Nam government annual income, certainly not a light matter.

If Viet Nam can solve this problem in 4 years as you said, then it will make our job easier. But for now we will continue to protect our water no matter if it will take 4, 8, 20 or how many years for your government to solve.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ShioTikus

papacita said:


> ASEAN aquaculture production in 2014:
> Indonesia: 14,375,282 tons
> Vietnam: 3,411,391 tons
> Philippines: 2,337,605 tons
> Thailand: 934,758 tons
> Malaysia: 521,014 tons
> 
> Despite that data we still have illegal fishing problems coming from our own fishermen until today. It's easy to get caught in optimism when you only see the surface of the problem. Illegal fishing has caused loss of $7 billion for Indonesia annually, that's already like 15-20% of Viet Nam government annual income, certainly not a light matter.
> 
> If Viet Nam can solve this problem in 4 years as you said, then it will make our job easier. But for now *we will continue to protect our water no matter if it will take 4, 8, 20 or how many years for your government to solve*.



hahaha... Bingo!!


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian navy seized 2 illegal fishing boats from Vietnam in Natuna waters, 8/11
_
Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat (Koarmabar) berhasil menangkap dan mengamankan dua Kapal Ikan Asing (KIA) berbendera Vietnam. Dua kapal yang melakukan illegal fishing di Perairan Laut Natuna, Kepulauan Riau (Kepri), ditangkap Selasa (8/11) lalu oleh KRI Kapitan Pattimura-371 pada posisi 06° 19’ 20’’ LU – 107° 33’ 00’’ BT di perairan Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif (ZEE) sebelah utara Pulau Laut, Natuna.






http://www.jpnn.com/read/2016/11/10/479898/Koarmabar-Tangkap-Dua-Kapal-Ikan-Vietnam-Di-Laut-Natuna-_


Note: For Mod, @ahojunk and @Shotgunner51, please change the title to a more representative one:
_"Indonesia's Global Maritime Fulcrum: Maritime defence and security issue"_
Thanks


@madokafc , @Reashot Xigwin , @katarabhumi , @MarveL , @skyhigh88 , @GraveDigger388 , @patu , @mandala , @afiq0110 , @jek_sperrow , @Kalazan , @Bennedict , @ShioTikus , @Svantana , @kaka404 , @Harkness , @Bhayangkara , @papacita, @Boss Dragun, @faries, @initial_d , @Jakartans@PkDef

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarveL

i am agree, adding my vote 



pr1v4t33r said:


> _"Indonesia's Global Maritime Fulcrum: Maritime defence and security issue"_
> 
> Thanks.



everyone who has "KTP" and do not agree please say "nay".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## patu

MarveL said:


> i am agree, adding my vote
> 
> 
> 
> everyone who has "KTP" and do not agree please say "nay".


 I am agree with you.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian marine and fishery patrol seized 8 illegal fishing boats from Vietnam in Natuna waters (8/11)

A Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry patrol boat, the Hiu Macan 01, intercepted eight boats for illegal fishing in the South China Sea in several different locations inside Indonesia's exclusive economic zone on Tuesday.






Pontianak supervision and maritime resources supervision head Erik Tambunan said Thursday that the authorities also detained 53 people, consisting of eight captains and 45 crew members.






"Those boats carry no legal fishing documents," Erik said as quoted by _kompas.com_.






The boats are identified by their numbers BD 97583 TS, BV 4985 TS, BV 4984, BV 92455 TS, BV 92458 TS, BV 5424 TS and BV 92421 TS.






The suspects were taken to the Pontianak station for questioning.






_- http://regional.kompas.com/read/2016/11/10/18064871/hiu.macan.01.tangkap.8.kapal.vietnam_
_- http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...s-8-vietnamese-boats-for-illegal-fishing.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

I


MarveL said:


> i am agree, adding my vote
> 
> 
> 
> everyone who has "KTP" and do not agree please say "nay".



Anything goes for me..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesian navy seized 2 illegal fishing boats from Vietnam in Natuna waters, 8/11
> _
> Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat (Koarmabar) berhasil menangkap dan mengamankan dua Kapal Ikan Asing (KIA) berbendera Vietnam. Dua kapal yang melakukan illegal fishing di Perairan Laut Natuna, Kepulauan Riau (Kepri), ditangkap Selasa (8/11) lalu oleh KRI Kapitan Pattimura-371 pada posisi 06° 19’ 20’’ LU – 107° 33’ 00’’ BT di perairan Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif (ZEE) sebelah utara Pulau Laut, Natuna.
> 
> View attachment 350779
> 
> http://www.jpnn.com/read/2016/11/10/479898/Koarmabar-Tangkap-Dua-Kapal-Ikan-Vietnam-Di-Laut-Natuna-_
> 
> 
> Note: For Mod, @ahojunk and @Shotgunner51, please change the title to a more representative one:
> _"Indonesia's Global Maritime Fulcrum: Maritime defence and security issue"_
> Thanks
> 
> 
> @madokafc , @Reashot Xigwin , @katarabhumi , @MarveL , @skyhigh88 , @GraveDigger388 , @patu , @mandala , @afiq0110 , @jek_sperrow , @Kalazan , @Bennedict , @ShioTikus , @Svantana , @kaka404 , @Harkness , @Bhayangkara , @papacita, @Boss Dragun, @faries



i am agree... count me in


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia, China to jointly combat fish poaching

_Nusa Dua, Bali (ANTARA News) - Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said her ministry is planning to cooperate with China to overcome illegal fishing by Chinese citizens in Indonesian waters. "We are planning to cooperate with the countries of origin of fish poachers, one of which is China. Poachers do not represent countries, but crimes," the minister said when contacted on Thursday._






The cooperation was established so that China would take action against its citizens, who fish illegally in the Indonesian waters, Susi said.

"Without the assistance of China, it is impossible for us to eradicate the sea crimes in our waters," she added.

Susi pointed out three development pillars in Indonesias maritime development, namely protection of Indonesian waters, assurance of the continuation of Indonesias marine resources and prosperity of the Indonesian people.

As an island country with water areas greater than its land area, Indonesia is prone to illegal fishing and the most dangerous one is when the sea is used as a place for committing a crime, particularly fish poaching.

Currently, she said, Indonesia is doing its best to fight against organized transnational crimes, such as illegal fishing.

Based on the Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO) in 2015, Illegal, Unreported and Unregistered (IUU) fishing stole the world fish resources by up to 90.1 percent. Indonesia suffered economic losses from IUU fishing amounting US$20 million per annum.

"Not only that, illegal fishing also harmed the interests of small fishermen," Susi said.

On Wednesday, Minister Susi shared her views on fighting illegal fishing at the 85th General Assembly of the Interpol here.

She spoke at the conference about various efforts taken by her ministry to eradicate Illegal Unreported and Unregulated Fishing (IUU), by setting up an IUU fishing task force called Task Force 115.

"They were very enthusiastic when they heard about the Task Force 115, which is manned by personnel from several institutions, such as the Water Police, the Navy, the Prosecutor Office and the Sea Security Agency (Bakamla)," Susi told delegates of the conference, which was held at the Bali Nusa Dua Convention Center (BNDCC).

Several delegates from Africa even requested Indonesia to assist in handling illegal fishing cases on the African continent.

"The Task Force 155 is an example of task forces needed by many countries," she said.

During the session, Susi said she did not hesitate in calling for firm action against fish poachers. "Illegal fishing is a theft in the Indonesian waters. So, I have to act upon it," she added.

According to the minister, the matter imparted momentum to improving the legal certainty regarding fish poaching in Indonesia.

"I think the reform momentum should be utilized now. The government is taking actions to provide legal certainties through legal and regulation reforms. This has given us the energy to move on. Now is the time for us to provide legal certainty," she said.

The minister further said the weakness of Indonesia so far is its shortage of legal certainties. "Now we provide legal certainties to those who commit violations and we sink them (illegal fishing boats). It should not be considered a cruel action. After all, many have demanded that we should provide legal certainties."

Susi added that people must be happy when the government takes firm actions and not adversely complain. "We have to emphasize this so that thieves do not disturb the economy of this country.

_http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107728/indonesia-china-to-jointly-combat-fish-poaching_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Used 'SAF' camouflage uniforms found among smuggled goods seized by Indonesian Navy in Batam

_The Indonesian Navy on Wednesday (Nov 9) seized a truckload of used camouflage uniforms with SAF, or Singapore Armed Forces, tags on them. _






The SAF attire included the green digital or pixelated camouflage uniforms first issued in 2008, as well as an older version with overlapping splotches of black, brown and green, both commonly referred to by servicemen as the No. 4 dress.

Tanjung Pinang Naval Base commander, First Admiral S Irawan said a quick response team from Indonesia's Western fleet had spotted a vessel on Wednesday, unloading goods near Pulau Galang, an island located 40km southeast of Batam.






He told The Straits Times on Thursday that _there were a total of 19 truckloads of smuggled goods ranging from used electronic equipment, such as television sets and washing machines. One among the 19 trucks carried only military attire, including combat boots, that he believed were SAF-issued items_.

The admiral said the Navy has yet to determine the alleged owner of the goods but the boat captain and truck drivers are now being held for questioning in Tanjung Pinang.






"The question now is why that much military attire is being sent to Batam...we will investigate," said the admiral.

The unauthorised sale of SAF uniforms or equipment is an offence under military law in Singapore. Those guilty of misappropriation or theft of SAF property can be jailed for up to three years.

_http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se...g-smuggled-goods-seized-by-indonesian-navy-in_


----------



## skyhigh88

*Bakamla RI (Indonesia Coast Guard) Seized 8 Illegal Fishing Boats with Vietnam flags in Natuna waters.*
Friday, 11 Nov 2016, 07:20 WIB
*Detik.com*

Patrol Vessel KP Hiu Macan-01 of the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries has seized 8 illegal fishing boats in the waters of Natuna, Indonesia.

The arrests began when KP-01 Hiu Macan captained by *Capt. Samson saw suspicious activity on the radar while on patrol in Natuna.* When approached, *8 vessels were conducting fishing activities using prohibited fishing gear*”

He added, when KP-01 Hiu Macan approached the location, *four ships were trying to flee*. KP-01 Hiu Macan went in pursuit and caught up the four boats along with another two. After successfully securing six ships, *the pursuit then continued until 8 illegal fishing boats were caught.*

"Based on the results of the preliminary investigation, 8 captain and 45 crews are all Vietnamese citizens,”

*Six vessels were caught using trawl* (trawling). *Two more boats were using purse seine* when *captured in the South China Sea ZEE of Indonesia*, also there were *no valid fishing permit* or document.

Details of the vessels:

Vessel Number BD 95377 TS, Tonnage 35 GT, Captain: Ly Van Tam, Number of Crew: 6 persons.
Vessel Number BD 97583 TS, Tonnage 35 GT, Captain: Tran Van Thu, Number of Crew: 5 persons.
Vessel Number BV 4985 TS, Tonnage 90 GT, Captain: Tran Duang Vuong, jumlah 10 persons.
Vessel Number BV 4984 TS, Tonnage 60 GT, Captain: Dang Minh Kiet, Number of Crew: 2 persons.
Vessel Number BV 92421 TS, Tonnage 60 GT, Captain: Nguyen Tam, Number of Crew: 2 persons.
Vessel Number BV 5424 TS, Tonnage 90 GT, Captain: Huynh Ton, Number of Crew: 9 persons.
Vessel Number BV 92455 TS, Tonnage 40 GT, Captain: Vo Van Trai, Number of Crew: 2 persons.
Vessel Number BV 92458 TS, Tonnage 90 GT, Captain: Bui Ngoc Phuong, Number of Crew: 9 persons.

https://news.detik.com/berita/d-3342717/bakamla-ri-tangkap-8-kapal-pencuri-ikan-asal-vietnam 

Photos provided by the BAKAMLA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

skyhigh88 said:


> Bakamla RI (Indonesia Coast Guard) Seized 8 Illegal Fishing Boats with Vietnam flags in Natuna waters.



Not Bakamla but KKP. Same news, but additional infos are welcomed nonetheless.






Just in 1 day (8/11), Navy and Marine & Fishery Patrol seized 10 illegal Vietnamese fishing boats in Natuna waters. What a great catch. Vietnamese fishermans are rich, they can even afford to lose 10 fishing boats a day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

pr1v4t33r said:


> Not Bakamla but KKP. Same news, but additional infos are welcomed nonetheless.
> 
> View attachment 350971
> 
> 
> Just in 1 day (8/11), Navy and Marine & Fishery Patrol seized 10 illegal Vietnamese fishing boats in Natuna waters. What a great catch.



Yes it was KKP Patrol Boat, but the official statement was issued by Bakamla.. I think Bakamla is the coordinator of the patrols across different agencies.

Do you have pics of the new Orcas in action?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

skyhigh88 said:


> Yes it was KKP Patrol Boat, but the official statement was issued by Bakamla.. I think Bakamla is the coordinator of the patrols across different agencies.


I think it's error from the part of detik.com, from the other online news portal it was said KKP
_- http://news.okezone.com/read/2016/11/10/340/1538437/kkp-tangkap-8-kapal-pencuri-ikan-asal-vietnam_
_- http://regional.kompas.com/read/2016/11/10/18064871/hiu.macan.01.tangkap.8.kapal.vietnam_
_- http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...s-8-vietnamese-boats-for-illegal-fishing.html_
None mentioning BAKAMLA at all.



skyhigh88 said:


> Do you have pics of the new Orcas in action?


Nothing new


----------



## ChrisHK

Nice pictures. Any pictures of other Chinese or Hong Kong registered fishing vessels caught in Indonesian waters? I am trying to identify them.


pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesian Navy seized one illegal fishing boat, MV Cheung Kam Wong, 383GT with Hong Kong flag and Chinese captain in Belawan, North Sumatra (6/11)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

ChrisHK said:


> Nice pictures. Any pictures of other Chinese or Hong Kong registered fishing vessels caught in Indonesian waters? I am trying to identify them.



That's the latest vessel from Hong Kong, Chinese or Taiwan. Stay tuned here, since we would update this thread continuously.


----------



## ChrisHK

pr1v4t33r said:


> That's the latest vessel from Hong Kong, Chinese or Taiwan. Stay tuned here, since we would update this thread continuously.


Will do. Trying to get any identifiers - names of crew - especially captn - call sign, IMO numbers etc


----------



## pr1v4t33r

>>> Deep condolence for viet fisherman that accidentally injured and died during anti-illegal fishing operation.

Việt Nam protests Indonesian attack on fishermen

_Việt Nam strongly protests the use of force by Indonesian forces against Vietnamese fishermen and their fishing vessels, Foreign Ministry Spokesman Lê Hải Bình said yesterday. _







HÀ NỘI — Việt Nam strongly protests the use of force by Indonesian forces against Vietnamese fishermen and their fishing vessels, Foreign Ministry Spokesman Lê Hải Bình said yesterday.

He made the statement in reply to a reporter’s query on Việt Nam’s reactions to an October 21 incident in which an Indonesian navy ship chased and shot at two Vietnamese fishing boats, injuring three of 13 fishermen on board. One later died due to serious wounds.

The fishing boats were operating in the overlapping waters in the exclusive economic zone delineated by Việt Nam and Indonesia.

The Indonesian actions are not commensurate with the strategic partnership between Việt Nam and Indonesia, as well as the principles of humanitarian treatment of fishermen, Bình said.

“Việt Nam requests competent Indonesian agencies to promptly clarify the incident, seriously punish violators, and satisfactorily compensate the Vietnamese fishermen,” the diplomat stated.

On November 1, a Foreign Ministry representative handed over a diplomatic protest note to the Indonesian Embassy’s representative in Hà Nội.

The Vietnamese Embassy in Indonesia is also working closely with Indonesian agencies to obtain more information and offer timely assistance to the injured fishermen, Bình said.

He extended deep sympathies to the family of the bereaved, assuring them that the Vietnamese Embassy is co-ordinating with competent Vietnamese and Indonesian agencies to bring the body home as soon as possible.

_http://vietnamnews.vn/politics-laws/346075/viet-nam-protests-indonesian-attack-on-fishermen.html_


----------



## Viet

what a sickness!

now the indo resort to violent means, shooting dead our people within the overlapping waters between the two countries. I hope our coast guard deploy vessels to the waters to protect our fishermen. if necessary warships.


----------



## katarabhumi

pr1v4t33r said:


> _...._
> 
> *The fishing boats were operating in the overlapping waters in the exclusive economic zone* delineated by Việt Nam and Indonesia.
> 
> ....
> 
> _http://vietnamnews.vn/politics-laws/346075/viet-nam-protests-indonesian-attack-on-fishermen.html_



Do we have overlapping EEZ with Vietnam?

.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

katarabhumi said:


> Do we have overlapping EEZ with Vietnam?



Somewhere inside the area between the dashed purple line and the solid blue line. These area are heavily patrolled by our maritime authorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Arrested seamen return from Indonesia
_Nine Myanmar nationals arrested by the Indonesian authorities for allegedly illegally fishing in the archipelago's waters have returned to Myanmar, says Ministry of Foreign Affairs._






Myanmar’s embassy in Jakarta provided necessary assistance for their release and their return from Indonesia was financially supported by the International Organisation for Migration (IOM), after they had been detained in Indonesia for illegal fishing.

Officials from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Ministry of Home Affairs, Ministry of Immigration and IOM greeted the seamen at Yangon International Airport.

The seamen were also provided financial aid by the IOM to return to their homes in Tanintharyi Region.

_http://www.elevenmyanmar.com/local/6562_


----------



## patu

pr1v4t33r said:


> Not Bakamla but KKP. Same news, but additional infos are welcomed nonetheless.
> 
> View attachment 350971
> 
> 
> Just in 1 day (8/11), Navy and Marine & Fishery Patrol seized 10 illegal Vietnamese fishing boats in Natuna waters. What a great catch. Vietnamese fishermans are rich, they can even afford to lose 10 fishing boats a day


He he....

Btb. Thanks mo for the new title


----------



## katarabhumi

∆
Are you sure this is the right 'lapak'? @MarveL 

eniwei...

*Indonesian ministry to boost fish consumption*
_Senin, 7 November 2016 18:55 WIB_

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesia Industry Ministry will continue to encourage and increase fish consumption in various regions to raise domestic demand for fish, in an effort to advance the maritime and fisheries sector.

"We will boost fish consumption, apart from exports, through developing traditional fish industry, which would increase the demand in the fishery sector at home," Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto said.

The minister made the remarks in his address to the working meeting of the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce (Kadin) on fisheries affairs in Jakarta on Monday.

Hartarto said that his ministry would also encourage fish consumption on a national scale.

Slamet Soebjakto, Director General of Fisheries of the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries, said his ministry wanted to increase the peoples sources of protein intake through increasing their fish consumption.

It was earlier reported that the Indonesian government had been giving priority to increase the fisheries production by relaxing regulations for fishermen and local industries. The move is meant to support these sustainable industries in the development of the national fisheries sector and maintain seafood sovereignty.

As part of the efforts to boost fish production, the government, though the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries (KKP), had earlier built 15 Integrated Fisheries and Marine Resource Development Centers (SKPT) in various regions in the country. The aim of the SKPT is to boost fishery exports directly from the center without the need to go to Jakarta.

The SKPT aims to maintain food resilience, increase fish consumption, foreign exchange earnings through exports, and raise the income of the people.

Five of the SKPT are located in Simeullue (Aceh), Natuna (Riau Islands), Tahuna (North Sulawesi), Saumlaki (Maluku) and Merauke (Papua).

Ten others are also built in Mentawai Island (West Sumatera), Nunukan (North Kalimantan), Talaud (North Sulawesi), Morotai (North Maluku), Biak-Numfor (West Papua), Sarmi (Papua), Mimika (Papua), Tual (Maluku), Rote Ndao (East Nusa Tenggara/NTT), and Maluku Barat Daya (Maluku).

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/107636/indonesian-ministry-to-boost-fish-consumption

+++


----------



## pr1v4t33r

skyhigh88 said:


> Do you have pics of the new Orcas in action?


Check ORCA in action (vid2)

Law enforcement in Indonesia's waters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

Viet said:


> what a sickness!
> 
> now the indo resort to violent means, shooting dead our people within the overlapping waters between the two countries. I hope our coast guard deploy vessels to the waters to protect our fishermen. if necessary warships.


I hope this incident will make others thieves think twice to poach in indonesian water

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

katarabhumi said:


> ∆
> Are you sure this is the right 'lapak'? @MarveL
> 
> 
> 
> +++



damn.... i got distracted,  thanks anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

MarveL said:


> damn.... i got distracted,  thanks anyway.



Nevermind, this is wikken so... Now go post some pretty chick pix to redeem yourself..


----------



## Viet

lonelyman said:


> Very sick mind, how can u boasting conducting genocide against Cham people as a greatest thing?


We were at an all out war with Champa. We both knew, only one could survive at the end of the day. The muslims had wanted to send us in gas chamber, if we lost the war, their dream would have come true.

If we lost the war, not only Vietnam wouldn't exist today, but the entire viet ethnic. Indochina mainland would have become a place for muslim extremists and fanatics. Yes, We have done the greatest thing ever for mankind. It is not boasting I state the obvious.


----------



## initial_d

William Hung said:


> omg Viet is getting ambushed by the nihonjin gang. @Carlosa come and save your buddy here, don’t just talk him up to stay on PDF and then leave him hanging by himself when he get ambushed.


Ambushed!! Nah, he asked for it, viet is a dumb troll just like you, naw go troll on scs issue there.... A classic china vs vietnam case hahaha
Btw, nice try to lure indonesian vs vietnam fight, we are not dumb to take your bait, the only vietnamese member who troll only viet, the other know better


----------



## Nike

initial_d said:


> Ambushed!! Nah, he asked for it, viet is a dumb troll just like you, naw go troll on scs issue there.... A classic china vs vietnam case hahaha



don't make false assumption, @William Hung is just being sarcastic with @Viet antics, i know him, he is buddy and good Vietnamese who usually dont mess with other business since long the same with us Indonesian who usually just being easy going and dont mess other business

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Viet said:


> I would give a fck to this thread if it is not about Vietnam. I post here because feeling provoked. You can be master of the universe or slave to the Chinese, I don't care.



oh really, the usual theft Indonesian Coast Guard and Navy confronting is came from Vietnam, followed by Pinoy, and Malay and China so there is no need any brain to make conclusion if most Ships we are banging till now is Vietnamese and the most fisherman we are captured, maimed or killed is Vietnamese 

If your so called Coast guard with their bling-bling equipments (or some rusty decked ships) get enough fuels to patrol routinely and enough sailor with some balls maybe you can capture a lot of Chinese fisherman at your Coasts


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> oh really, the usual theft Indonesian Coast Guard and Navy confronting is came from Vietnam, followed by Pinoy, and Malay and China so there is no need any brain to make conclusion if most Ships we are banging till now is Vietnamese and the most fisherman we are captured, maimed or killed is Vietnamese.



We arrested more that 500 vietnamese fishermans last year. That numbers alone tells a lot.


----------



## Carlosa

William Hung said:


> omg Viet is getting ambushed by the nihonjin gang. @Carlosa come and save your buddy here, don’t just talk him up to stay on PDF and then leave him hanging by himself when he get ambushed.



I'm not interested in getting involved in this thing. Fishermen that go to someone else's EEC are taking their chances and they know it.

To get the record straight, I didn't talk Viet to stay in PDF, I don't tell him what to do. You on the other hand was the one that was pushing him to leave PDF because you were going to quit PDF and you wanted everybody else to do the same.

Regarding the Champa people, 60% of the Champa people in Vietnam today are Hindus. I don't know what the historical percentage was at that time of the war, but this is not just a muslim thing. As far as I know, all the well known ruins of the Champa people in Vietnam (like My Son) are all Hindu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## William Hung

madokafc said:


> don't make false assumption, @William Hung is just being sarcastic with @Viet antics, i know him, he is buddy and good Vietnamese who usually dont mess with other business since long the same with us Indonesian who usually just being easy going and dont mess other business



@William Hung is a good guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Carlosa said:


> I'm not interested in getting involved in this thing. Fishermen that go to someone else's EEC are taking their chances and they know it.
> 
> To get the record straight, I didn't talk Viet to stay in PDF, I don't tell him what to do. You on the other hand was the one that was pushing him to leave PDF because you were going to quit PDF and you wanted everybody else to do the same.
> 
> Regarding the Champa people, 60% of the Champa people in Vietnam today are Hindus. I don't know what the historical percentage was at that time of the war, but this is not just a muslim thing. As far as I know, all the well known ruins of the Champa people in Vietnam (like My Son) are all Hindu.


champa people were hindu followers, but converted later to islam, the religion became popular in southeast asia. look at the map. from indonesia and malaysia, the belief spread to philippines, thailand and cambodia. from the cambodia finally to champa. vietnam itlsef embracing confucialism and buddhism saw threatened and encircled. there was no help from China. moreover the Ming chinese held their hand over the muslims. we had to act before the chinese could have the chance to intervene.

I confirm what you said in the second paragraph is true 

mosque in saigon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Viet said:


> champa people were hindu followers, but converted later to islam, the region became popular in southeast asia. look at the map. from indonesia and malaysia, the belief spread to philippines, thailand and cambodia. from the cambodia finally to champa. vietnam itlsef embracing confucialism and buddhism saw threatened and encircled. there was no help from China. moreover the chinese held their hand over the muslims. we had to act before the chinese could have the chance to intervene.
> 
> I confirm what you said in the second paragraph is true
> 
> mosque in saigon



Ah ok, good info, good to know.


----------



## William Hung

Carlosa said:


> I'm not interested in getting involved in this thing. Fishermen that go to someone else's EEC are taking their chances and they know it.
> 
> To get the record straight, I didn't talk Viet to stay in PDF, I don't tell him what to do. You on the other hand was the one that was pushing him to leave PDF because you were going to quit PDF and you wanted everybody else to do the same.
> 
> Regarding the Champa people, 60% of the Champa people in Vietnam today are Hindus. I don't know what the historical percentage was at that time of the war, but this is not just a muslim thing. As far as I know, all the well known ruins of the Champa people in Vietnam (like My Son) are all Hindu.



I am not saying your buddy needs help in an internet argument war about fishing, etc. I’m talking deeper as in he needs help because PDF affects him psychologically. Its even clear to see just the existence of this thread runs heavy in his mind. Hence the reason why I once told him to leave PDF, this is not a place for his naivete and sensitive mind, and why I suggested him post in less hostile forum. While most other members here are only having fun on this forum, without having any effect in their real life, members like Viet gets pyschologically affected due to his sensitive mind. He is getting picked apart intellectually and members in this thread are having fun using him as an intellectual punching bag. Even the Chinese members in this thread are having fun pretending to make some genuine comments to him but its easy to see that they are only baiting him to keep fighting on, so they can watch in pleasure. But Viet cannot see this due to his naivete and frail mind, and he is not even aware of it, or not willing to admit it.

And yes, you have previously been talking him up to keep posting in PDF, don’t lie to yourself. Not for any bad intention but just for your agenda of keeping your precious Viet military thread active...but at the expense of Viet’s pyschological well being. I still maintain my original view that PDF is not a suitable environment for him to stay. This thread and his psychological melt-down proves it. It was justified to earlier tell him to leave, even when I was using harsh words to do it. The bad thing is talking him up to stay active in PDF for a certain agenda while letting him hanging by himself becoming an intellectual punching bag for others to have fun with and resulting him getting a mental melt down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Carlosa said:


> Ah ok, good info, good to know.


just one more remark: although our history books hide much of details, but as far as I read, our military campaign targeted both ending the dominance of islam and hindu in mainland indochina. with our army marching to burma in the east and malaysia in the south. too bad, the chinese became too angry threatening an invasion of vietnam, the muslims with holy war, so we stopped a bit too short of the goal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Viet said:


> just one more remark: although our history books hide much of details, but as far as I read, our military campaign targeted both ending the dominance of islam and hindu in mainland indochina. with our army marching to burma in the east and malaysia in the south. too bad, the chinese became too angry threatening an invasion of vietnam, the muslims with holy war, so we stopped a bit too short of the goal.



As I remember, I think they were mostly Hindu, but the ones that escaped the war by moving to the Khmer areas later converted to Islam.


----------



## Nike

William Hung said:


> No, I did not said that in my post. I only said he is naive and sensitive.
> 
> On a different note, don’t you think its a little retarded to say “naivete and sensitive” is the same as “mentally retarded”?



in short foolish is the right word to describe him


----------



## GraveDigger388

What the hell is going on?!


----------



## katarabhumi

GraveDigger388 said:


> What the hell is going on?!



Vietnam poachers still coming to our waters. That's what going on.. and on and so on.


.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

>>> Illegal fishing violation happen all the time around our maritime border.

27 Vietnamese arrested for illegal fishing in Malaysia’s waters
_The Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency has arrested 27 Vietnamese fishermen for illegal fishing activities in the waters of its country. _






Maritime director for Miri city, First Admiral Abim Sungom, said they were detained in the waters of Miri in Sarawak state while working in two boats with 10 tonnes of fish valued at 25,000 RM (nearly 6,000 USD).






Both boats were detected at 3:50pm on November 10 and nabbed for illegal fishing under Ops Permai – a campaign to prevent illegal activities in the country’s waters, he said.-VNA

_http://en.vietnamplus.vn/27-vietnamese-arrested-for-illegal-fishing-in-malaysias-waters/102454.vnp_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## waz

Stop engaging in useless talk and stick to the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia’s Maritime Fulcrum and Tourism Challenges
_Indonesia was born archipelagic. Indonesia was naturally created maritime. The people’s life thus should be maritime-envisioned. The tourism vision should therefore be maritime-oriented._







All of us are fully aware that two-third of our entire earth consists of oceans. According to available data from various sources, our common sole planet has surface area of more than 510 million sq km.

It consists of total land area with more than 148 million sq km or 29% and total water area with more than 361 million sq km or 71%, including the whole ocean areas with more than 335 million sq km. Hence, the ocean covers 65% of our world’s total surface area. Meanwhile, the Pacific Ocean, where Indonesia lies, has an area of more than 166 million sq km or 32.5% of total world area; or, in other view, a third of world-wide oceans. And, Indonesia, the biggest archipelagic country in the world, lies right in the epicenter of the ocean world.

Indonesia has more than 17 thousands islands where around 10 thousands are islets. Indonesia has sea line along 81 thousand km, and the sea width of around 3.1 million sq km. Indonesia has therefore massive potentials to develop further its maritime richness, including maritime tourism.

Indonesia as a matter of fact is the largest archipelagic country in the world. Indonesia has total area of 1,919,440 sq km, consisting of water area around 1,826,440 sq km and land area around 93,000 sq km. Indonesia has therefore two third area of water. Meanwhile, Indonesian coastline has the length of 54,716 km.

Even, although Indonesia is “only” the sixteenth largest country on earth, however Indonesia is the largest country in term of territorial sea in the world. The United Nations Environment Programme (UNEP) Geo Data Portal provides data on Indonesia with 3,205,695 sq km territorial sea (the largest in the world, followed by Canada, Russian Federation, and the U.S.) and 95,181 km coastline length (the fourth longest after Canada, the U.S., and Russian Federation). This very nature condition states itself that Indonesia is quintessentially a gigantic oceanic country.

Indonesia, to come to the point, is geographically a maritime country. From Sabang in the westernmost to Merauke in the easternmost and from Miangas Island in the northernmost to Rote Island in the southernmost spans the geographical and territorial entity of Indonesia as a maritime country.

Considering the blessed geographical nature and the current international condition, Indonesia (or often called _Nusantara_; _Nusa_ means “islands”, _antara_ means “in-between”) shall take into account and start mainstreaming a maritime approach in its development approach. Indonesia shall begin outlining a grand design for an “archipelagic policy” or “maritime policy”.

Indonesia should formulate a well-planned and integrated grand design for archipelagic or maritime policy which will bring Indonesia into the new hope for the sake of better life and sustainable development in the subsequent decades or even the glory in the centuries ahead.


“The Jokowi Doctrine”

In declaring as the president and vice-president candidacy, the couple Joko Widodo and Jusuf Kalla announced a political manifesto so-called the _Nawa Cita_ or “Nine Aspirations” if they would win the presidential election. The couple set the nine-priority agenda in front of Gedung Joang 45 on 19 May 2014. The aspirations are arranged to point out the priorities of ways of change towards Indonesia that is politically sovereign, economically independent, and culturally principled. These three are usually called as the Indonesian first president Soekarno’s _Trisakti_.






The very first _Nawa_ writes that the so-called “Jokowi-JK” couple wants to “be present the state again to protect the whole nation and give the feeling of secure to the whole citizen, through free and active foreign policy, resilient national security, and development of integrated three-forces state defense based on national interest, and strengthen the self-identity as a maritime country”.

Afterward, as the Election Commission published that the Jokowi-JK couple win the election, the duo then declared the victory statement. The speech was delivered on board a Phinisi ship on 22 July 2014 in Sunda Kelapa Port. President-elect “Jokowi” emphasized that “there is a never-die mutual self-help among us. That mutual self-help will make Indonesia not only able to stand strong in facing challenges but also develop to become the world maritime fulcrum, the locus of future political great civilization”_._

Subsequently, as a newly inaugurated President of the Republic of Indonesia, Joko Widodo in his first ever official speech before the People’s General Assembly on 20 October 2014 stressed that “I also want to present amongst the nations with honor, with dignity, with self-pride. We want to become the nation who is able to set our own civilization; the creative great nation which is able to contribute the nobleness for global civilization. We must work in a very hard manner to re-turn Indonesia as a maritime country”. The President further added “The ocean, the sea, the strait, and the bay are the future of our civilization. We have been too long turning our backs against the sea, the ocean and the strait and bay. This is the time for us to return them all, therefore the _Jalesveva Jaya Mahe_, ‘In the sea we are glory’, as our ancestor’s slogan, is able to re-sound profoundly.”

At a later year, in the occasion of the commemoration of the independence of the Republic of Indonesia before the People’s General Assembly and Council of People’s Representatives on 16 August 2015 President Jokowi reasserted that “I want to prove that we are not permitted again to back our ocean and sea. Our sea, that concerns widely, has economic, security, and unity potencies. The environment that is now threatened by climate change is needed to save by us. We also have to protect our sea and security threat such as illegal fishing and sea-resources pillage. The caught ships have to face the firmness, including to be sunk. The international law opposes the illegal fishing and sea-resource pillage”. President Jokowi added that “one of my most important agenda is to realize the sea toll. The sea toll that becomes the part of maritime infrastructures which facilitated by productive ship docks_. Insya Allah_ this policy will increase the maritime sustainable economy with sea preservation and better sea spatial”. The president further affirmed that “in line with that, we have to dig again maritime culture and Indonesia’s maritime identity. The nation that keeping and using the sea with full of concern”. Then he closed “That the beginning of our effort to become the World Maritime Fulcrum that is not only conceptualized to create for national resilience but also for regional and global resilience. This strategy that is now deliberated and it will be released as Indonesia’s National Maritime Policy.

Finally, President Joko Widodo launched his maritime fulcrum doctrine to the world. On the occasion of the East Asia Summit (EAS) in Myanmar on November 2014 he delivered his speech which mentioning five pillars of maritime fulcrum, namely:


Rebuild Indonesia’s maritime culture. As a country consisting of 17,000 islands, Indonesia should be aware of and see the oceans as part of the nation’s identity, its prosperity and its future are determined by how we manage the oceans.
Maintain and manage marine resources, with a focus on building marine food sovereignty through the development of the fishing industry.
Provide priority to the development of maritime infrastructure and connectivity by constructing sea highways along the shore of Java; establish deep seaports and logistical networks as well as developing the shipping industry and maritime tourism.
Through maritime diplomacy, Indonesia invites other nations to cooperate in the marine field and eliminate the source of conflicts at sea, such as illegal fishing, violations of sovereignty, territorial disputes, piracy and marine pollution.
Indonesia has an obligation to develop its maritime defense forces. This is necessary not only to maintain maritime sovereignty and wealth, but also as a form of our responsibility to maintain the safety of shipping and maritime security.

The Maritime-oriented Tourism Challenges

Concurrently, in the peak event of the Commemoration of _Nusantara Day_ at Banda Aceh on 13 December 2015 the Vice-President Jusuf Kalla spoke that the importance of Maritime Fulcrum for Indonesia which will provide strong power to this nation. Vice-President added that the great power will need to be supported by willpower and advanced knowledge. He further stressed that “Maritime is not only to connect one island to another, but is also to have a huge resource as drawn by willpower and advanced technology to explore such resources. The resources include among others a huge amount of mineral resources and natural gas. The government should therefore effort to preserve them by maintaining the sea sovereignty, among others by alleviating illegal fishing”. He further emphasized that without sovereignty in the sea, such resources cannot be optimally obtain for our welfare. He assured that “the commemoration of Nusantara Day is a beginning day for improving maritime affairs. The annual celebration day will figure out the unity of Indonesia in determining to advance the nation from the land and the sea”.






In connection with that, the above commemoration directly linked to the tourism promotion as a compact package. As Presidential Decree Number 10 Year 2015 on Coordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs signed 21 January 2015 stipulates that the coordinating ministry includes ministry of tourism. As a matter of fact, there are various challenges to promote maritime development. The challenges cover from security and political affairs to social and economic issues. The challenges are among others the borderlines, piracy, people’s smuggling, refugee from regional neighbor countries, legal aspects, business rivalries, and other marine matters. And the government should take several actions.

The government keeps endeavoring to realize its consistency in the framework of strengthening Indonesia’s maritime status. After doing handling over illegal fishing, the next step will be done by the government is to rearrange the national fishing industry. The government targets to return Indonesia as the Asia’s number one in catching-fishing industry like during the mid 1990s.

One challenge is to create new prioritized tourism destination icons other than Bali. The government announces ten tourism icons for the year 2016. The icons range from western to eastern and from northern to southern Indonesia. Three of them are inland-tourism icons (Toba, Borobudur, and Bromo Tengger). While the rest seven icons are island-tourism icons (Tanjung Kelayang, Kepulauan Seribu, Tanjung Lesung, Morotai, Wakatobi, Labuan Bajo, and Mandalika).

Another important challenge is nation branding. Indonesia needs a compact yet comprehensive “nation brand” in order to raise the country’s admirably reputation. The nation brand can represent the positive image of Indonesia. The government will fashion an identical logo-and-slogan for the promotion of tourism, trade, and investment sectors. Indonesia actually has already two slogans “remarkable Indonesia” and “wonderful Indonesia”. The government will create one family branding which all sectors will be in the same line in branding the nation. The influence of country brand will boost the percentage of tourism, trade, and investment. At last, nation branding is functioning as one of public diplomacy efforts in terms of soft power of the country.


Observances for the Year 2017

At the very end, we have to consider some observances in the year 2017 that shall be conducted appropriately. They range from national-scale agenda, regional-scope program, to global-wide event. For national-scale agenda the government shall observe in a more frequent manner over “Sailing Indonesia”. We have observed Sail Banda (2010), Sail Wakatobi-Belitong (2011), Sail Morotai (2012), Sail Komodo (2013), Sail Raja Ampat (2014), Sail Tomini (2015), and Sail Selat Karimata (2016). There is a need to observe more than one “Sail program” a year to invite familiarity and recognition toward maritime existence on Indonesian people’s consciousness. Moreover, it is important to note that next year will be the 60th year commemoration of Djuanda Declaration (13 December 1957) which is nationally celebrated as Nusantara Day _(Hari Nusantara_) as an annual agenda. As Indonesia proclaims its maritime fulcrum, we shall observe the declaration in a distinctive celebration on a timely momentum.

For regional-scope program, among others, there is an annual international youth exchange program so-called “The Ship for Southeast Asian Youth Programme” (SSEAYP). The programme is held by the governments of ASEAN and Japan. Next year the programme will reach its 44th programme. The programme is conducted on board the cruise ship _Nippon Maru_ and visited around six ASEAN countries and Japan annually. The programmes have in fact created friendship, brotherhood, and family hood among the participating youths and leaders that in its turn it will create peace and harmony among countries. Such programme can become the blue print for creating, among others, Indonesia Youth Exchange Program on board Indonesian traditional and/or military and/or business cruise ship(s) by inviting the participation from each province’s youth and explore every single province’s maritime richness consecutively in a regular manner. By the same token, the ASEAN has been entering the ASEAN Community since last 2015. It is the time for ASEAN member countries to realize the ASEAN Socio-Cultural Community as one of three pillars of ASEAN Community by expanding cultural relations through tourism exchanges regarding that ASEAN member countries are very diverse in terms of socio-culture, unexceptionally tourism diversity.

For global-wide event, Indonesia is now the chair of Indian Ocean Rim Association (IORA) for 2015-2017 period. In the framework of the 20th commemoration of formation of IORA on 7 March 1997, Indonesia will host the one-off IORA Summit on 7 March 2017. The summit will then fortunately become the first international-scale maritime summit for Indonesia. Therefore, it will be the right time and the right place for echoing Indonesia’s maritime fulcrum globally as well as the best occasion and location for promoting Indonesia’s tourism attractions. Last but not least, during the United Nations seventieth session’s ’ second committee of agenda item 20 on Sustainable development, the 81st UN General Assembly’s plenary meeting on 22 December 2015 has adopted the draft resolution proposed by Indonesia and other more than 30 countries on tourism and development. The resolution is namely A/RES/70/193 International Year of Sustainable Tourism for Development, 2017. The resolution, among others, “_Recognizing_ the importance of international tourism, and particularly of the designation of an international year of sustainable tourism for development, in fostering better understanding among peoples everywhere, leading to a greater awareness of the rich heritage of various civilizations and bringing about a better appreciation of the inherent values of different cultures, thereby contributing to the strengthening of peace in the world,” and “_Recognizing also_ the important role of sustainable tourism as a positive instrument towards the eradication of poverty, the protection of the environment, the improvement of quality of life and the economic empowerment of women and youth and its contribution to the three dimensions of sustainable development, especially in developing countries,”. Therefore, we shall observe the global-wide event on tourism and development as Indonesia is one of countries who propose the adopted draft resolution on International Year of Sustainable Tourism for Development, 2017. This resolution is well-timed and in conforms to Indonesia’s maritime fulcrum doctrine in the framework for promoting the nation’s tourism.

_setkab.go.id/indonesias-maritime-fulcrum-and-tourism-challenges/_

* *Drs. Hardyanto, M.P.A, M.A.*, Kepala Bidang Naskah pada Asisten Deputi Bidang Naskah dan Terjemahan, Deputi Bidang Dukungan Kerja Kabinet; _Indonesia Participating Youth in the 17th SSEAYP 1990_ dan _Indonesia National Leader in the 31st SSEAYP 2004._

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bakamla foils 86 smuggling attempts this year 
_The Maritime Security Board (Bakamla) has foiled 86 smuggling attempts between Jan. 1 and Oct. 30 this year, making smuggling the most prevalent crime in Indonesian waters._






Bakamla Chief Rear Adm. Ari Sudewo said the goods that had been smuggled to or from Indonesia were mostly rice, sugar, _explosive materials_, cigarettes, fruits, red onions and used clothing.

“The area of smuggling activities is along the Malacca Strait,” Ari told _The Jakarta Post_ in Jakarta on Monday.

_Besides the smuggling of goods, Bakamla also managed to thwart attempts to smuggle fuel (24 cases), liquor (eight cases), endangered animals (13 cases) and drugs (14 cases). It has also foiled 14 cases of human trafficking._

Bakamla spokesperson Capt. Mardiono said that Bakamla had improved its monitoring of maritime areas.

“The system assists us to monitor activities in our maritime territory, including crimes and illegal fishing,” he said.

Currently, Bakamla coordinates with 12 institutions in the country's maritime sector, including the Navy, the Water Police, the Customs Office, the Immigration Department, prosecutor’s offices, the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry, the Foreign Affairs Ministry and the Transportation Ministry.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/11/14/bakamla-foils-86-smuggling-attempts-this-year.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian marine & fishery patrol seized 5 illegal fishing boats from Vietnam in Natuna waters (11-12 November 2016)

Kapal Pengawas Perikanan Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP) kembali menangkap lima kapal ikan asing (KIA) ilegal di Wilayah Pengelolaan Perikanan Republik Indonesia (WPP-RI) 711 sekitar perairan Natuna Kepulauan Riau pada tanggal 11-12 November 2016. Demikian diungkapkan Pelaksana Tugas (Plt) Direktur Jenderal Pengawasan Sumber Daya Kelautan dan Perikanan (PSDKP) yang juga menjabat Sekretaris Jenderal KKP, Sjarief Widjaja, di Jakarta, Senin (14/11).






Penangkapan kapal-kapal tersebut dilakukan oleh dua kapal pengawas perikanan. Kapal Pengawas (KP) Orca 02 menangkap empat kapal berbendera Vietnam pada tanggal 11 November 2016 sekitar pukul 06.00 WIB pada koordinat 06°26. 795'N-107°34. 329'E (WPP-RI 711). Keempat kapal yang ditangkap yaitu BV 0595 TS (63 GT), BV 5201 TS (63 GT), BV 92255 TS (42 GT) dan BV 0027 TS (42 GT 42). 






Keempat kapal yang diawaki oleh 23 Anak Buah Kapal (ABK) berkewarganegaraan Vietnam ditangkap karena melakukan penangkapan ikan di WPP-RI tanpa izin serta menggunakan alat tangkap terlarang, pair trawl. Kapal dan ABK selanjutnya digiring menuju Satuan Kerja PSDKP Natuna untuk mengikuti proses hukum oleh Penyidik Pegawai Negeri Sipil (PPNS) Perikanan.






Sementara itu, satu kapal ditangkap oleh KP Hiu 12 pada tanggal 12 November 2016 sekitar pukul 11.05 WIB pada koordinat 02°46'315 N - 105°00'800 E (WPP-RI 711). Kapal dengan nomor lambung PAF 4767 (45 GT) berbendera Malaysia diawaki oleh 14 ABK berkewarganegaraan Vietnam.






Kapal dan ABK selanjutnya dikawal menuju Satuan Kerja PSDKP Batam Kepulauan Riau.

_http://www.jitunews.com/read/47549/...nan-kembali-tangkap-5-kapal-ikan-asing-ilegal_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

This year alone until November 2016, Indonesian marine & fishery ministry has already seized more than 118 illegal foreign fishing boats. This number exclude illegal fishing boats seized by other maritime authorities, like Navy, Maritime Police and Coast Guard.

Impressive numbers!








> Sepanjang tahun ini, antara Januari - November, Kapal pengawas Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP) berhasil menangkap 141 kapal ilegal, yang terdiri dari 118 Kapal ikan Asing (KIA) dan 23 Kapal Perikanan Indonesia (KII).


_http://www.gatra.com/nusantara/sumatera/228678-anak-buah-menteri-susi-libas-141-kapal-ilegal_


----------



## katarabhumi

This thread is no longer strictly about fishing, isn't it?.. so..

*Australian minehunter visits Indonesia*
_9 November 2016_
*
The crew of the Royal Australian Navy’s Huon class minehunter HMAS Yarra has paid a rare port call to the Indonesian trade centre of Makassar.




*
_CO HMAS Yarra LCDR Jason McBain poses with TNI-AL members on arrival in Makassar for a three day visit. Photo: Royal Australian Navy_

Yarra was the first Royal Australian Navy vessel to visit Makassar since the opening of the Australian mission in the city this March.

Australia is South Sulawesi’s second largest source of imports with goods worth US$135.6 million.

As the gateway to Eastern Indonesia, Makassar is one of the Indonesian region’s most important maritime trade and cultural centres.

While Indonesian port visits are becoming increasingly common for Australian Navy vessels, few if any of Yarra’s crew had ever visited Makassar before.

_“Several of the crew have previously visited other Indonesian ports primarily Bali,”_ Commanding Officer HMAS Yarra, Lieutenant Commander *Jason McBain* said.

_“Makassar was different in that it was not as big or busy, with the highlights being the people and local cuisine.”_

According to the Australian Navy, Makassar and Australia have much in common as they share a close maritime heritage. As early as 1700, fishing communities in South Sulawesi made the voyage to northern Australia to trade and to engage with the local Australian population.

_“Australia and Indonesia have a shared interest in maintaining a safe and stable region. We are all proud to have played a role in that growing relationship,”_ Lieutenant Commander McBain said.

http://navaltoday.com/2016/11/09/australian-minehunter-visits-indonesia/


+++

*Navantia & Indra to modernize Indonesian Navy corvette KRI Malahayati combat system*
_Published: Monday, 14 November 2016 09:02_

The consortium made up of Indra and Navantia has been awarded a contract to update the combat system of the Indonesian navy's KRI-362 Malahayati corvette, in a contract worth 18 million dollars, or some 15.7 million euros, with the shipbuilder PT PAL.

The two companies will partner to equip the Indonesian Navy with the latest electronic technology used by the Spanish Navy.

The project comes as part of the mid-life modernization (MLM) program for this Fatahillah-class corvette, which was entrusted to the Military shipbuilder PT PAL.

Modernization of the combat system includes renovation of sensors and fire control systems, integrating these via a modern combat management system.

The contract represents fresh deployment of some of the most advanced systems offered by the companies to the naval sector, including Indra's ESM RIGEL electronic defense and DORNA fire control platforms, as well as Navantia's combat management system, thus strengthening their standing in the international market.

The partnership on this initiative with Indonesia's leading military shipbuilder will also pave the way to new prospects going forward.

As part of the project Indra and Navantia have established a business model that sees the two companies join forces in their key specialist areas.

The companies are also partnering on a number of programs to develop the Spanish Navy's future F110 frigate, as well as other opportunities in the export market.

http://www.navyrecognition.com/inde...vy-corvette-kri-malahayati-combat-system.html




afiq0110 said:


> You dumb f*uck... Your people steal from our seas... You thief... Dont you ever insult our woman... You arrogant p*rick... Dont even bother to deny it...




gk prlu dilayani pke esmosi, ntu mahluk emang anggota kutu lawak di marih.


.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afiq0110

katarabhumi said:


> This thread is no longer strictly about fishing, isn't it?.. so..
> 
> *Australian minehunter visits Indonesia*
> _9 November 2016_
> *
> The crew of the Royal Australian Navy’s Huon class minehunter HMAS Yarra has paid a rare port call to the Indonesian trade centre of Makassar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> _CO HMAS Yarra LCDR Jason McBain poses with TNI-AL members on arrival in Makassar for a three day visit. Photo: Royal Australian Navy_
> 
> Yarra was the first Royal Australian Navy vessel to visit Makassar since the opening of the Australian mission in the city this March.
> 
> Australia is South Sulawesi’s second largest source of imports with goods worth US$135.6 million.
> 
> As the gateway to Eastern Indonesia, Makassar is one of the Indonesian region’s most important maritime trade and cultural centres.
> 
> While Indonesian port visits are becoming increasingly common for Australian Navy vessels, few if any of Yarra’s crew had ever visited Makassar before.
> 
> _“Several of the crew have previously visited other Indonesian ports primarily Bali,”_ Commanding Officer HMAS Yarra, Lieutenant Commander *Jason McBain* said.
> 
> _“Makassar was different in that it was not as big or busy, with the highlights being the people and local cuisine.”_
> 
> According to the Australian Navy, Makassar and Australia have much in common as they share a close maritime heritage. As early as 1700, fishing communities in South Sulawesi made the voyage to northern Australia to trade and to engage with the local Australian population.
> 
> _“Australia and Indonesia have a shared interest in maintaining a safe and stable region. We are all proud to have played a role in that growing relationship,”_ Lieutenant Commander McBain said.
> 
> http://navaltoday.com/2016/11/09/australian-minehunter-visits-indonesia/
> 
> 
> +++
> 
> *Navantia & Indra to modernize Indonesian Navy corvette KRI Malahayati combat system*
> _Published: Monday, 14 November 2016 09:02_
> 
> The consortium made up of Indra and Navantia has been awarded a contract to update the combat system of the Indonesian navy's KRI-362 Malahayati corvette, in a contract worth 18 million dollars, or some 15.7 million euros, with the shipbuilder PT PAL.
> 
> The two companies will partner to equip the Indonesian Navy with the latest electronic technology used by the Spanish Navy.
> 
> The project comes as part of the mid-life modernization (MLM) program for this Fatahillah-class corvette, which was entrusted to the Military shipbuilder PT PAL.
> 
> Modernization of the combat system includes renovation of sensors and fire control systems, integrating these via a modern combat management system.
> 
> The contract represents fresh deployment of some of the most advanced systems offered by the companies to the naval sector, including Indra's ESM RIGEL electronic defense and DORNA fire control platforms, as well as Navantia's combat management system, thus strengthening their standing in the international market.
> 
> The partnership on this initiative with Indonesia's leading military shipbuilder will also pave the way to new prospects going forward.
> 
> As part of the project Indra and Navantia have established a business model that sees the two companies join forces in their key specialist areas.
> 
> The companies are also partnering on a number of programs to develop the Spanish Navy's future F110 frigate, as well as other opportunities in the export market.
> 
> http://www.navyrecognition.com/inde...vy-corvette-kri-malahayati-combat-system.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gk prlu dilayani pke esmosi, ntu mahluk emang anggota kutu lawak di marih.
> 
> 
> .



Wanita harus diperlakukan secara baik... Maafkan emosi sesaat saya...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

afiq0110 said:


> Wanita harus diperlakukan secara baik... Maafkan emosi sesaat saya...



well no prob. no need to made a fuss against kethek


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia releases 39 Vietnamese fishermen*

_NOVEMBER 15, 2016_





A representative from the Vietnam Embassy in Indonesia talks to the fishermen upon their release. (Photo: VNA)

Jakarta (VNA) – Thirty-nine Vietnamese fishermen arrested by Indonesia for illegal fishing were repatriated at the local Soekarno Hatta International Airport on November 15.
Most of them were from the central and southern parts of Vietnam, including Kien Giang, Quang Binh and Quang Ngai. They were detained on Rannai island for between 3 and 4 months.

Since the beginning of 2016, 98 boats and approximately 1,110 fishermen of Vietnam have been captured by Indonesia’s forces. The Vietnam Embassy in Indonesia has helped 790 go home while the rest are still being confined on various Indonesian islands.

According Tran Minh Cu, First Secretary of the Vietnamese Embassy in Indonesia, the agency visited many of these fishermen and warned them of increasing piracy and kidnapping at sea in the region.

As Indonesia has affirmed the continuous deployment of strict measures against foreign fishing vessels operating illegally in its waters, Vietnamese fishermen were ordered to obey legal regulations to avoid unwanted incidents.

In late October, Indonesia’s functional forces chased and shot at two Vietnamese fishing boats, injuring three of 13 fishermen on board, with one later died due to serious wounds.-VNA

https://m.talkvietnam.org/2016/11/indonesia-releases-39-vietnamese-fishermen/


+++

*Government Should Ask Singapore And Indonesia for Help*

_Tuesday, 15 November 2016, 5:43 pm_

New Zealand First congratulates the government for accepting the assistance of overseas militaries, but is puzzled why Singapore and Indonesia haven’t been asked given landing ships of those two navies are in New Zealand right now.

“If the intention is to get people out of Kaikoura and to get heavy earthmoving equipment in, along with food and water, then landing ships are purpose designed,” says Ron Mark, New Zealand First Defence Spokesperson and Deputy Leader.

“These vessels can generate fresh water, have kitchens capable of preparing bulk meals and offer medical facilities too. They are floating sea bases and could support and accommodate emergency workers too.

“Singapore’s RSS Resolution and Indonesia’s KRI Banda Aech are here now for the Navy’s 75thand could have easily sailed with HMNZS Canterbury.

“RSS Resolution usually embarks two helicopters whereas our NH90’s are still not cleared to land on a ship at sea. The Singaporeans, in concert with the United States Navy, would have supplied four naval helicopters.

“Additionally, Resolution has an internal floodable well dock, which means she can operate her landing craft in rough water. Our HMNZS Canterbury is a converted ferry so doesn’t feature this and is limited to deploying her landing craft in calm seas.

“As each landing craft can carry 50 tonnes, about the weight of a Fonterra tanker, it means a lot of food, water and equipment could be landed. This gear is needed for the rebuild phase to help repair Kaikoura’s links from the inside out.

“We just want to know why these vessels, purpose built for humanitarian and disaster relief, are in Auckland when the need is in Kaikoura,” Mr Mark said.

http://www.scoop.co.nz/stories/PA16...ould-ask-singapore-and-indonesia-for-help.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## afiq0110

katarabhumi said:


> *Indonesia releases 39 Vietnamese fishermen*
> 
> _NOVEMBER 15, 2016_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A representative from the Vietnam Embassy in Indonesia talks to the fishermen upon their release. (Photo: VNA)
> 
> Jakarta (VNA) – Thirty-nine Vietnamese fishermen arrested by Indonesia for illegal fishing were repatriated at the local Soekarno Hatta International Airport on November 15.
> Most of them were from the central and southern parts of Vietnam, including Kien Giang, Quang Binh and Quang Ngai. They were detained on Rannai island for between 3 and 4 months.
> 
> Since the beginning of 2016, 98 boats and approximately 1,110 fishermen of Vietnam have been captured by Indonesia’s forces. The Vietnam Embassy in Indonesia has helped 790 go home while the rest are still being confined on various Indonesian islands.
> 
> According Tran Minh Cu, First Secretary of the Vietnamese Embassy in Indonesia, the agency visited many of these fishermen and warned them of increasing piracy and kidnapping at sea in the region.
> 
> As Indonesia has affirmed the continuous deployment of strict measures against foreign fishing vessels operating illegally in its waters, Vietnamese fishermen were ordered to obey legal regulations to avoid unwanted incidents.
> 
> In late October, Indonesia’s functional forces chased and shot at two Vietnamese fishing boats, injuring three of 13 fishermen on board, with one later died due to serious wounds.-VNA
> 
> https://m.talkvietnam.org/2016/11/indonesia-releases-39-vietnamese-fishermen/
> 
> 
> +++
> 
> *Government Should Ask Singapore And Indonesia for Help*
> 
> _Tuesday, 15 November 2016, 5:43 pm_
> 
> New Zealand First congratulates the government for accepting the assistance of overseas militaries, but is puzzled why Singapore and Indonesia haven’t been asked given landing ships of those two navies are in New Zealand right now.
> 
> “If the intention is to get people out of Kaikoura and to get heavy earthmoving equipment in, along with food and water, then landing ships are purpose designed,” says Ron Mark, New Zealand First Defence Spokesperson and Deputy Leader.
> 
> “These vessels can generate fresh water, have kitchens capable of preparing bulk meals and offer medical facilities too. They are floating sea bases and could support and accommodate emergency workers too.
> 
> “Singapore’s RSS Resolution and Indonesia’s KRI Banda Aech are here now for the Navy’s 75thand could have easily sailed with HMNZS Canterbury.
> 
> “RSS Resolution usually embarks two helicopters whereas our NH90’s are still not cleared to land on a ship at sea. The Singaporeans, in concert with the United States Navy, would have supplied four naval helicopters.
> 
> “Additionally, Resolution has an internal floodable well dock, which means she can operate her landing craft in rough water. Our HMNZS Canterbury is a converted ferry so doesn’t feature this and is limited to deploying her landing craft in calm seas.
> 
> “As each landing craft can carry 50 tonnes, about the weight of a Fonterra tanker, it means a lot of food, water and equipment could be landed. This gear is needed for the rebuild phase to help repair Kaikoura’s links from the inside out.
> 
> “We just want to know why these vessels, purpose built for humanitarian and disaster relief, are in Auckland when the need is in Kaikoura,” Mr Mark said.
> 
> http://www.scoop.co.nz/stories/PA16...ould-ask-singapore-and-indonesia-for-help.htm



I failed to undertand the second news... Is there a disaster at NZ ?... None that I know of... I thought there were a meetings in NZ and we send delegation to attend... Sorry... Mind to give further information ?


----------



## katarabhumi

afiq0110 said:


> I failed to undertand the second news... Is there a disaster at NZ ?... None that I know of... I thought there were a meetings in NZ and we send delegation to attend... Sorry... Mind to give further information ?



There was earthquake and then tsunami in NZ few days ago.

https://weather.com/news/news/78-magnitude-earthquake-hits-new-zealand-christchurch

http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2016-...church-generating-tsunami/8021922?pfmredir=sm


----------



## pr1v4t33r

katarabhumi said:


> Since the beginning of 2016, 98 boats and approximately 1,110 fishermen of Vietnam have been captured by Indonesia’s forces.



So, approximately 9 illegal vietnamese fishing boats seized And 100 vietnamese fisherman arrested every month in 2016. Make me wonder, who's the worse maritime offender in SCS?


----------



## afiq0110

katarabhumi said:


> There was earthquake and then tsunami in NZ few days ago.
> 
> https://weather.com/news/news/78-magnitude-earthquake-hits-new-zealand-christchurch
> 
> http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2016-...church-generating-tsunami/8021922?pfmredir=sm



I remember now... I saw one of the pict... Thank you mas bro...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Vietnamese vessel arrested for suspected illegal fishing

_Indonesian authorities have apprehended the Malaysian-flagged PAF 4767 vessel, which is from Vietnam, as it was allegedly fishing illegally in Natuna waters. The Maritime and Fisheries Resources Monitoring Task Force (PSDKP) also seized a ton of malong fish from the vessel._






Batam PSDKP head Akhmadon said on Wednesday said the arrest of the crew was based on radar and visual observations from the Hiu 12 patrol ship since Saturday.

“The Vietnamese vessel was apprehended when it was using a Malaysian flag. They usually catch fish illegally in groups but we only arrested one of the vessels,” he said.

Skipper Le Van Trung and 14 crew, all of whom are Vietnamese, were arrested and are awaiting deportation.

“The skipper will be charged for his misconduct,” Akhmadon said, adding that he would be charged under Law No. 31/2004 on fisheries.

“We still don’t understand why they used a Malaysian flag,” he added, alleging that it could have been because of an agreement between Indonesia and Malaysia to immediately deport fishermen arrested in one other’s territory.

The PAF 4767 is the fourth Vietnamese vessel with a Malaysian flag to have been apprehended by the Batam PSDKP. Previously on Oct. 13 the task force arrested three Vietnamese vessels using Malaysian flags.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...l-arrested-for-suspected-illegal-fishing.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## papacita

katarabhumi said:


> Since the beginning of 2016, 98 boats and approximately 1,110 fishermen of Vietnam have been captured by Indonesia’s forces. The Vietnam Embassy in Indonesia has helped 790 go home while the rest are still being confined on various Indonesian islands.



Just look at those numbers..


----------



## katarabhumi

pr1v4t33r said:


> So, approximately 9 illegal vietnamese fishing boats seized And 100 vietnamese fisherman arrested every month in 2016. Make me wonder, who's the worse maritime offender in SCS?





papacita said:


> Just look at those numbers..



Hopefully it'll reduce within "4 years" -as planned.. Oh, can't wait.

.


----------



## afiq0110

katarabhumi said:


> Hopefully it'll reduce within "4 years" -as planned.. Oh, can't wait.
> 
> .



Hopefully... Nice choice of word...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Photos update for the 8 illegal fishing boats from vietnam that was seized on 8/11 and their crews.
_http://foto.kompas.com/photo/detail...ap.Ikan.Secara.Ilegal.8.Kapal.Vietnam.Ditahan_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia says not to blame for missing WWII shipwrecks

_Indonesia refused to take the blame Thursday for the disappearance of at least six British and Dutch World War II shipwrecks -- considered war graves -- that investigators believe could have been salvaged for scrap._






Former colonial ruler The Netherlands has launched a probe into how three Dutch navy ships seemingly vanished from the bed of the Java Sea, while Britain has urged Indonesia to investigate what has happened to three of its vessels.

It is believed the military wrecks -- lost in 1942 during the Battle of the Java Sea -- were removed by illegal scavengers looking for scrap metal, an effort that could have taken years.

More than 900 Dutch and 250 Indo-Dutch sailors died during the battle in which the Allied navies suffered a disastrous defeat by the Imperial Japanese Navy.

Indonesian authorities have sought to distance themselves from the mystery, saying they could not be expected to protect the sites without assistance.

"The Dutch government cannot blame the Indonesian government because they never asked us to protect those ships," said Bambang Budi Utomo, head of the National Archeological Centre under the Ministry of Education and Culture.

"As there was no agreement or announcement, when the ships go missing, it is not our responsibility."

Amateur divers in 2002 discovered the long-lost wrecks of three Dutch ships, 60 years after they sank while in action against Japanese forces.

But an international expedition that sailed to the wreck site ahead of next year's 75th anniversary of the battle was shocked to discover the wrecks had vanished.

Britain expressed its distress at the disappearance of its own warships and asked Indonesia to "take appropriate action" to protect the sites from further disturbance.

But Utomo said Indonesia did not have the resources to maintain a constant patrol over its vast archipelago, a hotspot for other criminal enterprises like illegal fishing and people smuggling.

- 'Looters are fearless' -

Treasure hunters and scrap collectors are lured to Indonesia's relic-rich seas, experts say, where countless vessels have gone to a watery grave over centuries of trade, colonial conquest and war.

"Looting is really huge, not only on these World War II shipwrecks, but also on ancient shipwrecks," said Veronique Degroot, a Jakarta-based archaeologist.

The prize find for scavengers targeting the warships would be the huge bronze propellers used to power these juggernauts -- a far more lucrative find than iron or other scrap, according to Utomo.

"The looting must have been going on for years for such a huge ship to disappear," he said.

"Looters are fearless," he added, saying that divers risked death and injury sucking air through tubes to retrieve valuable scrap and antiquities, taking the wreck apart piece by piece.

While some larger, commercial operations use cranes and platforms to wrench heavy loads from the seabed, smaller ventures keep a low profile as they ship metal to scrapyards along Indonesia's thousands of kilometres of coastline.

Australia has been working closely with Indonesia to protect HMAS Perth -- which sunk off Java in World War II, claiming hundreds of lives -- after discovering in 2013 that the warship was being plundered for brass.

A spokesman for the Indonesian navy said the missing ships should not have been disturbed as they were war graves.

"However, the Indonesian navy cannot monitor all areas all the time," spokesman Gig Jonias Mozes Sipasulta told AFP.

"If they ask why the ships are missing, I'm going to ask them back, why didn't they guard the ships? They should have been more proactive."

Naval warships and war graves are protected under international law that makes the desecration of such shipwrecks illegal.

_https://www.yahoo.com/news/indonesia-says-not-blame-missing-wwii-shipwrecks-094751305.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesian authorities have sought to distance themselves from the mystery, saying they could not be expected to protect the sites without assistance.
> 
> "The Dutch government cannot blame the Indonesian government because they never asked us to protect those ships," said Bambang Budi Utomo, head of the National Archeological Centre under the Ministry of Education and Culture.
> 
> "As there was no agreement or announcement, when the ships go missing, it is not our responsibility."



I agree that Indonesia cannot be blamed for this.

Advanced countries should not expect developing countries to protect their stuff without any assistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Embassy seeks return of fishermen detained in Indonesia 

_The Cambodian Embassy in Indonesia will seek the repatriation of 16 Cambodian fishermen who have been detained more than three months for fishing illegally in the country’s territory, Foreign Affairs Ministry spokesman Chum Sounry said yesterday._






According to a press release issued by the Foreign Ministry, 18 men were arrested by Indonesian authorities on July 28 while fishing illegally in the country’s waters from a Thai vessel.

They were subsequently detained at an immigration holding centre on Indonesia’s Riau Island for three months before _16 of them – who carried valid Cambodian passports – were sent to an immigration office in Tanjung Pinang town, where they were interviewed by Cambodian Embassy_ officials from last Thursday to Sunday and confirmed to be Cambodians.

“The embassy will intervene and [allow them to be] repatriated as soon as possible,” Sounry said, adding that the fishermen had crossed over to Thailand at the end of June and then to Malaysia, where they fished for 20 days before entering Indonesian waters.

_The remaining two – who were not carrying any passports – remained behind as witnesses to file a complaint against the illegal fishing boat’s owner_.

“The boat owner promised to pay them 5,000 baht [$141] per month. They worked at least 15 hours a day with little rest and food,” he added.

_http://www.phnompenhpost.com/national/embassy-seeks-return-fishermen-detained-indonesia_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Boss Dragun

ahojunk said:


> I agree that Indonesia cannot be blamed for this.
> 
> Advanced countries should not expect developing countries to protect their stuff without any assistance.



Exactly. If those moldy wreckages so precious for them, then why don't they salvage the wreckage and bring them back to their own country? There is no point on issuing patrols to look out for these wrecks too, unless they want to pollute our waters. This is so typical of them europeean hypocrites.

We cannot be the one responsible over some foreigner's crap on our seas. (and land too for that matters). If they don't take it then they don't need it. we are free to do anything on our sea.



pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia says not to blame for missing WWII shipwrecks
> 
> _Indonesia refused to take the blame Thursday for the disappearance of at least six British and Dutch World War II shipwrecks -- considered war graves -- that investigators believe could have been salvaged for scrap._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former colonial ruler The Netherlands has launched a probe into how three Dutch navy ships seemingly vanished from the bed of the Java Sea, while Britain has urged Indonesia to investigate what has happened to three of its vessels.
> 
> It is believed the military wrecks -- lost in 1942 during the Battle of the Java Sea -- were removed by illegal scavengers looking for scrap metal, an effort that could have taken years.
> 
> More than 900 Dutch and 250 Indo-Dutch sailors died during the battle in which the Allied navies suffered a disastrous defeat by the Imperial Japanese Navy.
> 
> Indonesian authorities have sought to distance themselves from the mystery, saying they could not be expected to protect the sites without assistance.
> 
> "The Dutch government cannot blame the Indonesian government because they never asked us to protect those ships," said Bambang Budi Utomo, head of the National Archeological Centre under the Ministry of Education and Culture.
> 
> "As there was no agreement or announcement, when the ships go missing, it is not our responsibility."
> 
> Amateur divers in 2002 discovered the long-lost wrecks of three Dutch ships, 60 years after they sank while in action against Japanese forces.
> 
> But an international expedition that sailed to the wreck site ahead of next year's 75th anniversary of the battle was shocked to discover the wrecks had vanished.
> 
> Britain expressed its distress at the disappearance of its own warships and asked Indonesia to "take appropriate action" to protect the sites from further disturbance.
> 
> But Utomo said Indonesia did not have the resources to maintain a constant patrol over its vast archipelago, a hotspot for other criminal enterprises like illegal fishing and people smuggling.
> 
> - 'Looters are fearless' -
> 
> Treasure hunters and scrap collectors are lured to Indonesia's relic-rich seas, experts say, where countless vessels have gone to a watery grave over centuries of trade, colonial conquest and war.
> 
> "Looting is really huge, not only on these World War II shipwrecks, but also on ancient shipwrecks," said Veronique Degroot, a Jakarta-based archaeologist.
> 
> The prize find for scavengers targeting the warships would be the huge bronze propellers used to power these juggernauts -- a far more lucrative find than iron or other scrap, according to Utomo.
> 
> "The looting must have been going on for years for such a huge ship to disappear," he said.
> 
> "Looters are fearless," he added, saying that divers risked death and injury sucking air through tubes to retrieve valuable scrap and antiquities, taking the wreck apart piece by piece.
> 
> While some larger, commercial operations use cranes and platforms to wrench heavy loads from the seabed, smaller ventures keep a low profile as they ship metal to scrapyards along Indonesia's thousands of kilometres of coastline.
> 
> Australia has been working closely with Indonesia to protect HMAS Perth -- which sunk off Java in World War II, claiming hundreds of lives -- after discovering in 2013 that the warship was being plundered for brass.
> 
> A spokesman for the Indonesian navy said the missing ships should not have been disturbed as they were war graves.
> 
> "However, the Indonesian navy cannot monitor all areas all the time," spokesman Gig Jonias Mozes Sipasulta told AFP.
> 
> "If they ask why the ships are missing, I'm going to ask them back, why didn't they guard the ships? They should have been more proactive."
> 
> Naval warships and war graves are protected under international law that makes the desecration of such shipwrecks illegal.
> 
> _https://www.yahoo.com/news/indonesia-says-not-blame-missing-wwii-shipwrecks-094751305.html_



@Penguin


----------



## pr1v4t33r

ahojunk said:


> I agree that Indonesia cannot be blamed for this. Advanced countries should not expect developing countries to protect their stuff without any assistance.



True, we have no problem protecting those site, but they have to provide all the assistance we need to do so. Information, Training, and FUNDS!

We won't wasting our resources for free


----------



## Boss Dragun

pr1v4t33r said:


> True, we have no problem protecting those site, but they have to provide all the assistance we need to do so. Information, Training, and FUNDS!
> 
> We won't wasting our resources for free



Pretty sure they cannot afford to fund since there never any requests from them, period. If there even any requests, the amount would be too big when compared to australia's. I'd suggest the govt to make salvaging companies to get these relics as they have high values for recycling. In merica, the govt owns the salvager. We should follow their examples.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Boss Dragun said:


> I'd suggest the govt to make salvaging companies to get these relics as they have high values for recycling. In merica, the govt owns the salvager. We should follow their examples.


Let Maduranese take care of this job, that's their specialty.


----------



## Penguin

Boss Dragun said:


> Exactly. If those moldy wreckages so precious for them, then why don't they salvage the wreckage and bring them back to their own country? There is no point on issuing patrols to look out for these wrecks too, unless they want to pollute our waters. This is so typical of them europeean hypocrites.
> 
> We cannot be the one responsible over some foreigner's crap on our seas. (and land too for that matters). If they don't take it then they don't need it. we are free to do anything on our sea.
> 
> 
> 
> @Penguin


Not a new issue
*Divers set to plunder battleship war graves*
27 Aug 2000
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1367784/Divers-set-to-plunder-battleship-war-graves.html

Also applies to civilian ships, e.g. taking things from Titanic


NOteworthy:
"
A Ministry of Defence spokesman said: "As things stand, it is illegal for war graves to be disturbed in UK waters, or by British subjects in international waters. Within the past week we have reinforced and related existing standing instructions to the British High Commission in Singapore and Kuala Lumpur to make representations to host governments, relaying our concerns over the activities of divers and salvage operators which have been recently taking place in the vicinity of both vessels.

"It is true, however, that as both British vessels lie in international waters, we must rely on the co-operation of both governments." The MoD is sympathetic to the campaign's call for additional recognition for the graves under the *1986 Protection of Military Remains Act*, but acknowledges that there would be little chance of preventing determined scavengers unless the Act was adopted internationally."

Unfortunately, there is no such international agreement
https://books.google.nl/books?id=Qh...rgraves sea "international agreement"&f=false

http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/journals/UQLRS/2002/2.html

Still, how about doing the right thing (even when not explicitly asked)? That would be called integrity.


----------



## afiq0110

Penguin said:


> Not a new issue
> *Divers set to plunder battleship war graves*
> 27 Aug 2000
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1367784/Divers-set-to-plunder-battleship-war-graves.html
> 
> Also applies to civilian ships, e.g. taking things from Titanic
> 
> 
> NOteworthy:
> "
> A Ministry of Defence spokesman said: "As things stand, it is illegal for war graves to be disturbed in UK waters, or by British subjects in international waters. Within the past week we have reinforced and related existing standing instructions to the British High Commission in Singapore and Kuala Lumpur to make representations to host governments, relaying our concerns over the activities of divers and salvage operators which have been recently taking place in the vicinity of both vessels.
> 
> "It is true, however, that as both British vessels lie in international waters, we must rely on the co-operation of both governments." The MoD is sympathetic to the campaign's call for additional recognition for the graves under the *1986 Protection of Military Remains Act*, but acknowledges that there would be little chance of preventing determined scavengers unless the Act was adopted internationally."
> 
> Unfortunately, there is no such international agreement
> https://books.google.nl/books?id=Qh...rgraves sea "international agreement"&f=false
> 
> http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/journals/UQLRS/2002/2.html
> 
> Still, how about doing the right thing (even when not explicitly asked)? That would be called integrity.



It cost money my dear friend... And we dont benefit directly from it in whatsoever... Unless there is enough diving tourist to generate money from the historic artefac...

I dont mind spending money, bit in usefull terms... Guarding a wreck down below the sea is not worthed our muchly needed money...

If the british care about it so much, they should provide the fund


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New speed boat for Marine & Fishery Patrol launched at Palindo Marine Shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

afiq0110 said:


> It cost money my dear friend... And we dont benefit directly from it in whatsoever... Unless there is enough diving tourist to generate money from the historic artefac...
> 
> I dont mind spending money, bit in usefull terms... Guarding a wreck down below the sea is not worthed our muchly needed money...
> 
> If the british care about it so much, they should provide the fund



Most policy doesnt benefit people directly, but the battle of Java sea is a historicaly significant event worth preserving.

We could keep the wreckages as a reminder on how the ABCD forces got their asses handed to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

afiq0110 said:


> It cost money my dear friend... And we dont benefit directly from it in whatsoever... Unless there is enough diving tourist to generate money from the historic artefac...
> 
> I dont mind spending money, bit in usefull terms... Guarding a wreck down below the sea is not worthed our muchly needed money...
> 
> If the british care about it so much, they should provide the fund


No it doesn't. It just takes respect for the dead. How do you treat your own war dead?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

actually i am all in preserving the historical wreckage, besides on those sites lies the remains of the fallen soldiers of respective countries, its a good remainder for us there is always lies threat from the North


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia is willing to help preserving the sanctity of this grave sites. But, others have to take initiatives too, reach our government, make agreemant to protect the sites and bring their resources, expertise and Funds. That's how this kind of cooperation works. Don't come with empty handed and demanding result. We have our priorities too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Penguin said:


> No it doesn't. It just takes respect for the dead. How do you treat your own war dead?



some people just forget those places served as thombs too



pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia is willing to help preserving the sanctity of this grave sites. But, others have to take initiatives too, reach our government, make agreemant to protect the sites and bring their resources, expertise and Funds. That's how this kind of cooperation works. Don't come empty handed and demanding result.



simply if we got our hands in full conditions like today we still had the chance to save them. Actually the salvaging and raiding happened for years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Reashot Xigwin said:


> We could keep the wreckages as a reminder on how the ABCD forces got their asses handed to them.


So the Japanese could go on and treat the Indonesian population nicely, you mean?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_occupation_of_the_Dutch_East_Indies#The_occupation



pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia is willing to help preserving the sanctity of this grave sites. But, others have to take initiatives too, reach our government, make agreemant to protect the sites and bring their resources, expertise and Funds. That's how this kind of cooperation works. Don't come with empty handed and demanding result. We have our priorities too.



Empty handed?

The Netherlands is one of the main foreign investors in Indonesia. The Netherlands was the sixth largest foreign investor in Indonesia in 2013, with direct investments to the tune of €930 million. Through the Port of Rotterdam and Schiphol Airport, the Netherlands is Indonesia’s gateway to Europe. Dutch exports rose by 27% to €800 million in 2013, while imports from Indonesia amounted to €2.8 billion, putting the Netherlands in second place in the list of Indonesia’s EU trading partners. The Netherlands supports its trading and investment relationship with Indonesia and the country’s economic development through a variety of programmes.



pr1v4t33r said:


> A spokesman for the Indonesian navy said the missing ships should not have been disturbed as they were war graves.
> 
> Naval warships and war graves are protected under international law that makes the desecration of such shipwrecks illegal.
> 
> _https://www.yahoo.com/news/indonesia-says-not-blame-missing-wwii-shipwrecks-094751305.html_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Actually the salvaging and raiding happened for years



That's why they need to cooperate with us from the beginning and stated their concern about this issue. What i understand is that they are caught off guard and shocked that their precious wreckage dissaper misteriously. This could happened years ago and only recently been found out. Now, if they are really serious about protecting these sites, i recommend that they strike a deal with our government like what Australia did.



Penguin said:


> Empty handed? The Netherlands is one of the main foreign investors in Indonesia.


Stay on topic in hand, which is protecting shipwrecks. You want us to protect your WWII shipwrecks, then do your share of responsibilities.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Penguin said:


> So the Japanese could go on and treat the Indonesian population nicely, you mean?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_occupation_of_the_Dutch_East_Indies#The_occupation
> 
> 
> 
> Empty handed?
> 
> The Netherlands is one of the main foreign investors in Indonesia. The Netherlands was the sixth largest foreign investor in Indonesia in 2013, with direct investments to the tune of €930 million. Through the Port of Rotterdam and Schiphol Airport, the Netherlands is Indonesia’s gateway to Europe. Dutch exports rose by 27% to €800 million in 2013, while imports from Indonesia amounted to €2.8 billion, putting the Netherlands in second place in the list of Indonesia’s EU trading partners. The Netherlands supports its trading and investment relationship with Indonesia and the country’s economic development through a variety of programmes.



Of which could nvr happened if you guys won the battle. So who's fault was that really?


----------



## Boss Dragun

Penguin said:


> So the Japanese could go on and treat the Indonesian population nicely, you mean?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_occupation_of_the_Dutch_East_Indies#The_occupation



Lol. Like you're not the one who did the same thing, if not even worse than them?

en.voi.co.id/voi-features/9536-westerling-massacre

https://networks.h-net.org/node/529...dutch-imperial-past-returns-haunt-netherlands

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rawagede_massacre

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/1740_Batavia_massacre

I can go on although the list will be just too much for you to handle. You don't have the right to accuse other when your own country have TONS of them. Typical hypocrite culture of the west, eh?




Penguin said:


> Empty handed?
> 
> The Netherlands is one of the main foreign investors in Indonesia. The Netherlands was the sixth largest foreign investor in Indonesia in 2013, with direct investments to the tune of €930 million. Through the Port of Rotterdam and Schiphol Airport, the Netherlands is Indonesia’s gateway to Europe. Dutch exports rose by 27% to €800 million in 2013, while imports from Indonesia amounted to €2.8 billion, putting the Netherlands in second place in the list of Indonesia’s EU trading partners. The Netherlands supports its trading and investment relationship with Indonesia and the country’s economic development through a variety of programmes.



Seriously? €2.8 is nothing when we can get LOTS from east Asia ALONE. Your country rank suggest that you can be easily replaced by another EU country, or even better let China,Japan,SK,Russia take the empty places left. Heck, even singapore is A LOT more enthusiastic for it than some random EU member country who thinks they own Indonesia just because they're..... Ranked 6th.. Haha.

Besides, bragging about investment irrelevant to the case. People investing in Indonesia because it's profitable for them. If you don't pay for the lookers then you get nothing. You expect freebies from us? What are you, some colonial wannabe?



Penguin said:


> No it doesn't. It just takes respect for the dead. How do you treat your own war dead?



Yes we respect OUR own war graves. The problem is those wreckages are of some western aliens, not our people's. Therefore we have no obligation to give them the same treatment as it's costly and nobody cares about them, Not even their own countrymen.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Boss Dragun said:


> Yes we respect OUR own war graves. The problem is those wreckages are of some western aliens, not our people's. Therefore we have no obligation to give them the same treatment as it's costly and nobody cares about them, Not even their own countrymen.


You're so cruel...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

pr1v4t33r said:


> That's why they need to cooperate with us from the beginning and stated their concern about this issue. What i understand is that they are caught off guard and shocked that their precious wreckage dissaper misteriously. This could happened years ago and only recently been found out. Now, if they are really serious about protecting these sites, i recommend that they strike a deal with our government like what Australia did.
> 
> 
> Stay on topic in hand, which is protecting shipwrecks. You want us to protect your WWII shipwrecks, then do your share of responsibilities.


The Dutch government hasn't demanded anything, it started an investigation. So, you are huffing and puffing about nothing, pre-emptively. Poor form. FYI per 2020 Indonesia may no longer received Dutch aid, under the next administration. Things like this surely can be affected by how Indonesia responds to any concerns voiced in this respect. So, it is very much on topic.



Boss Dragun said:


> Yes we respect OUR own war graves. The problem is those wreckages are of some western aliens, not our people's. Therefore we have no obligation to give them the same treatment as it's costly and nobody cares about them, Not even their own countrymen.


Out of some 2200 people that died during that particular battle, 900 were Dutch and 250 of Indonesian-Dutch origin.

Judging from your attitude, you surely won't mind if ' we' take a piss on your war-memorials next time around in Indonesia then?

And/or no longer supply parts for your Dutch sourced navy ships.



Reashot Xigwin said:


> Of which could nvr happened if you guys won the battle. So who's fault was that really?


The folks that attacked Pearl Harbor, I would think.


----------



## afiq0110

Penguin said:


> The Dutch government hasn't demanded anything, it started an investigation. So, you are huffing and puffing about nothing, pre-emptively. Poor form. FYI per 2020 Indonesia may no longer received Dutch aid, under the next administration. Things like this surely can be affected by how Indonesia responds to any concerns voiced in this respect. So, it is very much on topic.
> 
> 
> Out of some 2200 people that died during that particular battle, 900 were Dutch and 250 of Indonesian-Dutch origin.
> 
> Judging from your attitude, you surely won't mind if ' we' take a piss on your war-memorials next time around in Indonesia then?
> 
> And/or no longer supply parts for your Dutch sourced navy ships.
> 
> 
> The folks that attacked Pearl Harbor, I would think.



1. The reason behind your plan of cutting budget is because your economy is in a downfall, not due to the recent event... Our economic growth even higher than yours... Be real... We are much more richer than yours

2. If you take a piss at our war grave, the military police whom guarding the tomb will surely smack you in the head... Hehehe... Go ahead, give it a try

3. No more supply for our dutch sourced ships.... HAHAHA... Your shipyard came to us, and proposed us to buy ships from them.... And not the other way around... You need our money, dutchmen... And not the other way around... 

4. Just wait dutchy... Until we struck a deal with the Dannish on our warship acquisition... It will be the same as in leopard acquisition... The dutchy playing hard to get, we bought it straight from the source, to the German... Later on the dutch is came in running towards the German, insisting that their leopard must be put inside the deal... Tipical dutchy...

5. YOU NEED OUR MONEY DUTCHY... AND NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND... Wake up...


----------



## Jlaw

Dutch still run indo economy. Few know this. Even Fewer indo know this. They are too busy protesting ,looting and praying


----------



## NEKONEKO

Penguin said:


> No it doesn't. It just takes respect for the dead. How do you treat your *own* war dead?


We treat *our* war dead as hero, build monument for them
But if it's not *our* war dead, well... nothing, and about their shipwreck .... nothing
Soekarno said "bangsa yang besar adalah bangsa yang menghormati jasa para pahlawannya" well yeah we pretty much honour *our *war dead hero.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Penguin said:


> The Dutch government hasn't demanded anything, it started an investigation.



Our govt stance regarding this issue is clear, as stated in the article.


> Indonesia refused to take the blame, for the disappearance of at least six British and Dutch World War II shipwrecks. Indonesian authorities have sought to distance themselves from the mystery, saying they could not be expected to protect the sites without assistance.




Bringing irrelevant issue such as aid out of its rightful context would reduce its meaning and even spark a little bit of antipathy. Just look at what Australia got by bringing aid issue when requesting clemency for Bali 9 ring leaders.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Coast Guard seized 4 illegal foreign fishing boats from Philippines in Sulawesi sea (18/11)

_Penguatan Operasi Nusantara VIII Bakamla RI kembali tangkap kapal ikan yang melakukan aktivitas illegal fishing di wilayah perairan Indonesia, kemarin malam. _






Empat kapal ikan tanpa dilengkapi dokumen perizinan perikanan yang sah tertangkap tangan sedang mencuri ikan di Laut Sulawesi, oleh Kapal Pengawas (KP) Orca 03 milik Ditjen Pengawasan Sumber Daya Kelautan dan Perikanan – Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (PSDKP-KKP), yang pada saat itu tergabung dalam Operasi Penguatan Nusantara VIII Bakamla RI.

Empat kapal ikan jenis Pam Boat yang diawaki oleh para ABK yang seluruhnya merupakan warga negara Filipina itu memiliki identitas sebagai berikut :

FBCA Juliet Jane, KII, Nakhoda Jolito Yata, ABK 7 WN Filipina di koordinat 06° 4’ 320” U – 126° 48’ 830“ T
FBCA Alventroy, KII, Nakhoda Gary O. Nayo, ABK 9 WN Filipina di koordinat 06° 00’ 291” U – 126° 52’ 329“ T
FBCA Elyza, KII, Nakhoda Rogelio V. Conialing, ABK 7 WN Filipina di koordinat 06° 00’ 291” U – 126° 52’ 329“ T
FBCA Ian Jane, KII, Nakhoda Arcel Mayo, ABK 3 WN Filipina di koordinat 06° 00’ 291” U – 126° 52’ 329“ T

_http://transindonesia.co/2016/11/bakamla-tangkap-4-kapal-pencuri-ikan-asal-filipina/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## papacita

Penguin said:


> The Dutch government hasn't demanded anything, it started an investigation. So, you are huffing and puffing about nothing, pre-emptively. Poor form. FYI per 2020 Indonesia may no longer received Dutch aid, under the next administration. Things like this surely can be affected by how Indonesia responds to any concerns voiced in this respect. So, it is very much on topic.



That's not our problem, but more like them. Perhaps that's Dutch government way to save money for something else? I know situation is difficult nowadays for EU including Netherlands. I say thanks for Dutch government, but if they stop it then it won't affect us at all. The number of development aid from Netherland is approx $65 million, we have GDP near $1 trillion and govt budget of $160 billion, $65 million more or less is not a problem.



> And/or no longer supply parts for your Dutch sourced navy ships.



Not your decision. Also we aren't getting them for free so stop talking as if we beg for them, it's a business. They pull out, they'll lose money while we still can look for other options elsewhere. Don't be ridiculous.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

papacita said:


> The number of development aid from Netherland is approx $65 million, we have GDP near $1 trillion and govt budget of $160 billion, $65 million more or less is not a problem.


Those aid packages are basically a form of courtesy. Indonesia also gives aid packages to other countries around the world. Not a big deal.


----------



## papacita

pr1v4t33r said:


> Those aid packages are basically a form of courtesy. Indonesia also gives aid packages to other countries around the world. Not a big deal.



Yup, just hate it whenever someone bringing up that issue as if we're living off of their aid money.

I'm not sure if this does fit here but

*Jakarta, KL and Manila agree on joint army training to fight piracy*





JAKARTA • Indonesia, Malaysia and the Philippines have agreed to initiate joint army training to advance efforts to secure the Sulu Sea from rampant piracy.

Indonesian Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said each country would begin its own army personnel training in January next year before conducting joint training later in the year.

The training will take place in Tarakan in Indonesia's North Kalimantan province, Malaysia's Tawao Island and the Philippines' Bongao Island.

Mr Ryamizard said army personnel set to participate in the joint training would form a special force tasked with facing the notorious Abu Sayyaf militant group, which has masterminded a series of recent kidnappings in the Sulu Sea in the south-western Philippines.

"It's part of a concrete action we Asean countries are taking to secure the region," he said in Jakarta on Thursday.

He said the training locations would later become posts for a joint task force assigned to help secure Sulu waters.

The need for joint army training was discussed during a meeting between Mr Ryamizard and his Malaysian and Philippine counterparts, Datuk Seri Hishammuddin Hussein and Major-General Delfin Lorenzana, held on the sidelines of the Asean Defence Ministers' Meeting retreat earlier this week in Laos.

Malaysia and the Philippines welcomed the initiative, which will add to a joint sea patrol in the Sulu Sea that the three neighbours previously agreed on.

JAKARTA POST/ASIA NEWS NETWORK

http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se...-agree-on-joint-army-training-to-fight-piracy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Aid are meant to help a country in need not to put said country in anothers debt.

End of story now continue with the program


----------



## katarabhumi

*RI rejects its former colonial master’s warship complaint*

_The Jakarta Post - 18 November 2016_

The government has denied any wrongdoing in the disappearance of Dutch World War II shipwrecks on the grounds that the Dutch government never asked for Indonesia’s participation in preserving the war graves since their discovery in 2002. However, it offered its readiness to set up a joint team to investigate the case.

“The best step to take is to run an investigation. We [will] form a special team to investigate together,” the Education and Culture Ministry’s culture director general, Hilmar Farid, told The Jakarta Post on Friday.

He said from Indonesia, the joint team would consist of his ministry, the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry and the Indonesian Navy.

“But the final form has not been agreed to yet because we still don’t know the terms and conditions that the Netherlands want. But we are preparing ourselves,” said Hilmar.

Hilmar added that Indonesia’s proposal to form a joint team would be further discussed when Dutch Prime Minister Mark Rutte visited Indonesia from Nov. 21 to 23, his second visit in three years.

Besides the planned investigation, Hilmar said the government also planned to work out the problem through diplomatic channels.

“Three weeks ago, they conducted another expedition without inviting the Education and Culture Ministry and the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry. So we don’t have any information,” Hilmar said. “If they ask how the shipwrecks could vanish, well, we don’t even know that they were there in the first place.”

The three ships were suspected to have been ravaged by scavengers. A recreational diving school in Malaysia told the New Straits Times last year that the shipwrecks were blown apart using explosives by people posing as fishermen before metal from the wrecks was removed.

At least six British and Dutch shipwrecks have vanished from the Java Sea’s bed. The ships were lost in 1942 during the Battle of the Java Sea against Japanese military forces. The Dutch occupied Indonesia for more than three centuries. When Indonesia declared its independence on Aug. 17, 1945, the Netherlands refused to recognize it and only changed its mind in 1949.

Padjajaran University history lecturer Nina Herlina Lubis said the three missing ships held significant historical value for the Dutch as the wrecks had been declared sacred war graves to pay respects to the roughly 2,200 people who died during the battle, including 900 Dutch nationals and 250 people of Indonesian-Dutch origins.

The battle was one of the costliest sea battles of the war and led to the Japanese occupation of the entire Dutch East Indies.

“The sinking ships are important for the Dutch as proof of their navy’s heroism, with their admiral, Karel Doorman, posthumously honored as a national hero,” Nina told the Post.

*However, for Indonesians, the shipwrecks only served as a historical reminder of how the colonialists tried to defend its power from the Japanese, who in the end succeeded in occupying Indonesia, she said. 

“So for them, the shipwrecks are important to be preserved. For us, we have to look at the scale of priority. There are still a lot of our historical remnants that have not been conserved due to limited funding and human resources,” she said. 

“So if the shipwrecks are to be preserved, they [the Dutch] have to take the initiative. We help only in our capacity,” Nina added.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/11/19/ri-rejects-its-former-colonial-master-s-warship-complaint.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Philippine-flagged vessel busted over alleged goods smuggling

_The Wallace Line sea patrol led by the North Sulawesi Customs and Excise Directorate General arrested a Philippine-flagged vessel as it allegedly attempted to smuggle goods into the province._





_ Suspected -- North Sulawesi Customs and Excise officials escort crew members of a Philippine-flagged vessel arrested for alleged goods smuggling in an operation in Sangihe waters at the end of October. (JP/Lita Aruperes) _

“The vessel was caught at the end of October. On account of several reasons, such as completing our investigation and coordination with the Philippine Consulate General, we were only able to inform the public of the arrest today,” said Agus Amiwijaya, the head of the investigation and legal measure division at the directorate general, in a press conference on Thursday.

He further said the foreign vessel, identified as the Rod Race machine vessel, and its crew members were arrested while it was in Sangihe regency waters in North Sulawesi.

“They departed from General Santos, southern Philippines, to Tinakareng, Sangihe. The vessel carried five crew members and goods they would smuggle,” said Agus.

After an examination, officers reportedly found that none of the goods had proper customs documents. They comprised 708 bottles of Carlo Rossi wine, 60 bottles of Tanduay Rhum, 27 boxes of cattle supplements, 2,556 bottles of Coca Cola, 4,716 bottles of supplement drinks and 60 cans of juice, which were all confiscated by the officers.

“They are worth Rp 2.49 billion [US$ 186,723.47],” said Agus, adding that the sea patrol officers also seized the vessel and handed it over to the Bitung Customs and Excise Office for further investigation.

Agus said investigators had questioned all crew members. “They have been named suspects. They have been charged under Law No.10/1995 in reference to Law No.17/2006 on customs,” he said. (ebf)

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ssel-busted-over-alleged-goods-smuggling.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Singapore anglers avoiding Indonesian waters

_Fewer recreational fishermen have been heading to Indonesia for deep-sea fishing trips since 28 people - nearly all Singaporean anglers - were arrested for alleged trespassing and immigration offences earlier this year. Members of the fishing community here say Singaporeans are instead heading for waters here or in Malaysia._





Mr Ivan Goh, chief guide of Deep Sea Fishing, with a giant trevally caught last year in East Kalimantan, Indonesia. 

Two Singaporean boat captains, Shoo Chiau Huat and Ricky Tan Poh Hui, remain in Indonesian custody pending their court hearings in the Riau Islands' provincial capital of Tanjung Pinang.

Shoo was arrested on April 16 in Tanjung Berakit, off Bintan, while Tan and his crew and passengers were caught on Aug 21.

Their passengers, mainly anglers, were deported shortly after being detained but the captains were held for trespassing or immigration offences.

Earlier this month, 10 Singaporean anglers were also stopped for sailing in an unlicensed boat off Bintan island.

Their Indonesian-flagged vessel was said to be sailing in Indonesian waters without valid permits and a proper passenger manifest.

The Sunday Times understands that all 10 passengers on the fishing boat have been released and since returned to the country.

Indonesia has been increasing sea patrols - mainly targeting illegal, unreported and unregulated fishing - since President Joko Widodo announced plans to beef up the country's fisheries sector last year.

Anyone who enters Indonesia illegally could spend up to a year in prison, while infringement of the Fisheries Act - which covers illegal fishing - carries a sentence of up to five years in jail.

Mr Joe Ng, 60, owner of Joe Fishing Tackle in Beach Road, estimates that there has been more than a 50-per-cent drop in the number of anglers travelling to Indonesia. He has been in the fishing business for more than 20 years and used to travel to Indonesian waters.

"Those who go regularly to Indonesia to fish are generally above the age of 40," he said. "Such trips often involve spending nights on a boat and can be uncomfortable for the inexperienced."

But anglers enjoy fishing there as they catch more as well as land bigger fish.

Mr Augustine Chai, 48, owner of trip organiser Fishing Affairs, said that since the incidents, around half his customers who were heading to Indonesia either cancelled their packages or chose a local fishing trip. He added that boat captains are being cautious. "Instead of staying 1km away from territorial borders, some stay 2km or more away."

Mr Soh Hoe Jiang, 50, a fishing boat charter operator and boat captain of 16 years, sails to Indonesian waters about twice a week but has seen a fall in bookings.

"Our operations now involve clearance, such as passport and port clearances and customs declarations, with Indonesian authorities before we fish in their waters," he said, adding that customers fish for leisure and not profit. "Problems arise when they consider us commercial fishermen."

Mr Ivan Goh, 37, chief guide of Deep Sea Fishing, which runs fishing charters, said the firm has stopped making trips to Indonesian waters where the incidents took place as a "precaution". While he will be taking customers on a trip to Indonesia next month, he said, they will head to East Kalimantan, further from the area where the arrests took place. The group intends to travel by plane before going out to sea on an Indonesian-flagged vessel.

He added that anglers are attracted to fishing in Indonesia because of the different species found there, such as large stingrays and shovelnose sharks.

_http://www.straitstimes.com/singapore/spore-anglers-avoiding-indonesian-waters_



Kemenhub Kerahkan Kapal Patroli Cari Korban Tabrakan Kapal di Tuban

_KNP Grantin P 211 milik Pangkalan PLP Kelas II Tanjung Perak Surabaya dan KNP 50018/V-13 milik KUPP Brondong telah dikerahkan dan telah bergabung dengan Tim SAR untuk mencari korban yang belum ditemukan_





_http://news.detik.com/berita/d-3349...l-patroli-cari-korban-tabrakan-kapal-di-tuban_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

pr1v4t33r said:


> Kemenhub Kerahkan Kapal Patroli cari Korban Tabrakan Kapal di Tubananglers avoiding Indonesian waters
> _
> KNP Grantin P 211 milik Pangkalan PLP Kelas II Tanjung Perak Surabaya dan KNP 50018/V-13 milik KUPP Brondong telah dikerahkan dan telah bergabung dengan Tim SAR untuk mencari korban yang belum ditemukan_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _http://news.detik.com/berita/d-3349...l-patroli-cari-korban-tabrakan-kapal-di-tuban_



Apparently it was caused by collision between Indonesian boat and Vietnamese boat. 15 are still missing.

https://www.enterberita.com/kapal-t...l-vietnam-15-nelayan-juwana-hilang-laut-jawa/

...

Viet boat operate that far south into Java sea?.. hope they're not poachers.

.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

katarabhumi said:


> Apparently it was caused by collision between Indonesian boat and Vietnamese boat. 15 are still missing. Viet boat operate that far south into Java sea?.. hope they're not poachers.


Other sources said that it is Thailand cargo vessel, loaded with tapioca flour to be unloaded at Tanjung Perak port, Surabaya.


----------



## Penguin

afiq0110 said:


> 1. The reason behind your plan of cutting budget is because your economy is in a downfall, not due to the recent event... Our economic growth even higher than yours... Be real... We are much more richer than yours
> 
> 2. If you take a piss at our war grave, the military police whom guarding the tomb will surely smack you in the head... Hehehe... Go ahead, give it a try
> 
> 3. No more supply for our dutch sourced ships.... HAHAHA... Your shipyard came to us, and proposed us to buy ships from them.... And not the other way around... You need our money, dutchmen... And not the other way around...
> 
> 4. Just wait dutchy... Until we struck a deal with the Dannish on our warship acquisition... It will be the same as in leopard acquisition... The dutchy playing hard to get, we bought it straight from the source, to the German... Later on the dutch is came in running towards the German, insisting that their leopard must be put inside the deal... Tipical dutchy...
> 
> 5. YOU NEED OUR MONEY DUTCHY... AND NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND... Wake up...


*Indonesia Government Budget 1988-2016 *




http://www.tradingeconomics.com/indonesia/government-budget

*Netherlands Government Budget 1995-2016*
*



*
http://www.tradingeconomics.com/netherlands/government-budget

Sourpuss



jek_sperrow said:


> We treat *our* war dead as hero, build monument for them
> But if it's not *our* war dead, well... nothing, and about their shipwreck .... nothing
> Soekarno said "bangsa yang besar adalah bangsa yang menghormati jasa para pahlawannya" well yeah we pretty much honour *our *war dead hero.


So, you disrespect any Indonesians that fought the Japanese?



papacita said:


> That's not our problem, but more like them. Perhaps that's Dutch government way to save money for something else? I know situation is difficult nowadays for EU including Netherlands. I say thanks for Dutch government, but if they stop it then it won't affect us at all. The number of development aid from Netherland is approx $65 million, we have GDP near $1 trillion and govt budget of $160 billion, $65 million more or less is not a problem.


If $65 million more or less is not a problem, then why not spend it on some conservation?



papacita said:


> Not your decision. Also we aren't getting them for free so stop talking as if we beg for them, it's a business. They pull out, they'll lose money while we still can look for other options elsewhere. Don't be ridiculous.


All 6 of the Indonesian navy frigates (Ahmad Yabi class) are Dutch built. As are 7 of 10 corvettes (3 Fatahillah class and 4 Diponegoro class). So, that is 13 out of 16 of you major surface combattants (combat ships over 1000 tons) and all of your major surface combattants over 2000 tons). No delivery of spare parts would present a problem in terms of keeping these operational, I would think. Replacing these on short notice with other, equivalent ships (new or used) would be 'challenging'.


----------



## papacita

Penguin said:


> Sourpuss



Budget deficit is neither good nor bad, it depends on many factors. Deficits could actually be favourable for a developing country like Indonesia, it could help to boost our growth (still one of the fastest growing big economy today), and a sign of more trust to our credit ratings, which is a good thing.

Bigger picture, our external debt is still only around 37% of our GDP, while Netherland is already more than 310% of GDP, good luck with that.



> All 6 of the Indonesian navy frigates (Ahmad Yabi class) are Dutch built. As are 7 of 10 corvettes (3 Fatahillah class and 4 Diponegoro class). So, that is 13 out of 16 of you major surface combattants (combat ships over 1000 tons) and all of your major surface combattants over 2000 tons). No delivery of spare parts would present a problem in terms of keeping these operational, I would think. Replacing these on short notice with other, equivalent ships (new or used) would be 'challenging'.



Again, not your decision. Do I have to repeat myself? This is business, every actions will have consequences, the only probability of that happening is if Indonesia goes to war against Netherland, which is not happening. We are talking about hundreds million euros of business, and potentially to billions. Not a small matter that you can break just to satisfy one person ego on internet forum.


*Vietnam, Indonesia to bolster security ties*
_President Tran Dai Quang and Indonesian Vice President Jusuf Kalla have agreed to deepen bilateral collaboration in marine security and prevention of terrorism and organised crime._
*



*
The two reached the agreement at their meeting in Lima, Peru, on November 18, on the sidelines of the 24th High-level Week of the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation (APEC) Forum from November 17-20.

They also reached consensus on strengthening coordination at multilateral forums, especially in maintaining regional and global peace and stability, and promoting effort to address disputes in the East Sea peacefully and in line with international law.

President Tran Dai Quang proposed Vietnam and Indonesia soon organise the seventh meeting of the joint committee to seek specific measures towards achieving the target of 10 billion USD in bilateral trade in 2018.

He asked Indonesia to give humanitarian treatment to detained Vietnamese fishermen in the spirit of the two countries’ traditional friendship and cooperation.

The Vietnamese President extended an invitation to visit Vietnam in 2017 to Indonesian President Joko Widodo.

For his part, Vice President Jusuf Kalla confirmed that Indonesia always wants to increase the friendship and multi-faceted cooperation with Vietnam, especially in people-to-people and business exchanges.-_VNA

_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Penguin said:


> *Indonesia Government Budget 1988-2016 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tradingeconomics.com/indonesia/government-budget
> 
> *Netherlands Government Budget 1995-2016*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> http://www.tradingeconomics.com/netherlands/government-budget
> 
> Sourpuss
> 
> 
> So, you disrespect any Indonesians that fought the Japanese?
> 
> 
> If $65 million more or less is not a problem, then why not spend it on some conservation?
> 
> 
> All 6 of the Indonesian navy frigates (Ahmad Yabi class) are Dutch built. As are 7 of 10 corvettes (3 Fatahillah class and 4 Diponegoro class). So, that is 13 out of 16 of you major surface combattants (combat ships over 1000 tons) and all of your major surface combattants over 2000 tons). No delivery of spare parts would present a problem in terms of keeping these operational, I would think. Replacing these on short notice with other, equivalent ships (new or used) would be 'challenging'.



ehmmm

Netherland and Indonesia relationship is really cordial and warm nowadays, so this relatively small matter from the past should not affect the whole bigger pictures. But if you think all of the reservation should be burdened to Indonesian it's a whole wrong idea. You should not thinking from your Country only POV, but taking it from our sides too

First, the ABDACOM who fought against Japan in Java Sea is doing that for their own purpose and National interest in this case is to protect their colonies here in Netherland Dutch Indies, Singapore and Malaysian, so naturally their defeats is not our Independence Movement concern, naturally it was a blessing for us when both the Colonial powers (Allies against Japan) fighting each other, bleed each other to the point into making the Vacuum of Power after 1945 it served for our own purpose. So naturally there is no importance for us to protect or getting in touch those sunken ships, but left it for good alone and don't touch it will be better (no one knows what kind of harm still being left in those Warships). Second, the Dutch sell their product to Indonesia, including warship along with ToT is part of bilateral trade relationship, fortunately cool heads prevailed among the elites who decides these deals.

*Dutch hope Indonesia will help solve mystery of missing WW II battleships*
Sabtu, 19 November 2016 19:04 WIB | 688 Views

Amsterdam/Jakarta (ANTARA News/Reuters) - The Dutch prime minister on Friday called the disappearance of the wreckage of several allied warships dating back to the 1942 Battle of the Java Sea "unacceptable" and expressed hope that Indonesia would help solve the mystery.

A team of international divers searching for Dutch, British and American warships ahead of the 75th anniversary of the decisive World War Two battle discovered that two Dutch ships, the De Ruyter and the Java, are no longer where they sank, the Dutch Defence Ministry said. Part of a third ship, the Kortenaer, had also disappeared.

The three ships were part of a fleet of allied vessels, including Australians, that set off from the last remaining allied port in Southeast Asia, the Indonesian city of Surabaya, to stop the Japanese advance. It was defeated and thousands were killed when the vessels were sunk.

"The fact alone that war graves were violated is an extremely serious matter, with far reaching implications for the survivors and for all of us," Rutte told journalists in The Hague on Friday.

Rutte said the removal of the underwater graves of nearly 1,000 Dutch marines would be discussed during a government trade mission to Indonesia next week.

"Imagine that a war cemetery ... would be seriously damaged or desecrated, that would be totally unacceptable and the same counts for what happened here," he said.

Indonesian Navy spokesman Gig Jonias Mozes Sipasulta said the ships should have been protected under international law.

"Normally in these cases those places can be turned into heritage sites, but for this there needs to be a discussion and a written request from the government of the country that feels they own the vessel, with the Indonesian government," he said.

Rutte said "the Indonesians are working with us to get to the bottom of this" and that it was unclear who was responsible for removing the remains, which may have been salvaged for scrap.

The search for the ships was initiated by the Karel Doorman Fund, named after a Dutchman who led the doomed allied naval assault in February 1942. (*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...lp-solve-mystery-of-missing-ww-ii-battleships

naturally i would expect some foreign companies whose finance those activities, along with their local partner. The same case happened around the world, and i thought most of this happened during our financial troubled times from 1998 until 2006 time span...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Stop acting ignorant!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

madokafc said:


> ehmmm
> 
> Netherland and Indonesia relationship is really cordial and warm nowadays, so this relatively small matter from the past should not affect the whole bigger pictures. But if you think all of the reservation should be burdened to Indonesian it's a whole wrong idea. You should not thinking from your Country only POV, but taking it from our sides too
> .


I'm perfectly willing to look at both sides. However, I'm not willing to accept the outright hostile, disrespectful and insulting responses I'm getting here (for which I gave no excuse). It takes two to tango.


----------



## papacita

Penguin said:


> I'm perfectly willing to look at both sides. However, I'm not willing to accept the outright hostile, disrespectful and insulting responses I'm getting here (for which I gave no excuse). It takes two to tango.



People won't be hostile or disrespectful if you were not being provocative, like bringing up aid issue or saying ridiculous things like stopping parts supply for Dutch sourced navy ships. The world doesn't revolve around you, you know, to earn respect you must show respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Penguin said:


> However, I'm not willing to accept the outright hostile, disrespectful and insulting responses I'm getting here (for which I gave no excuse). It takes two to tango.



Nah, it's you that first questioning our Integrity, while we already telling you that it's a matter of priority. So a little bit of hostile responds are expected.



Penguin said:


> Still, how about doing the right thing (even when not explicitly asked)? That would be called integrity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

papacita said:


> People won't be hostile or disrespectful if you were not being provocative, like bringing up aid issue or saying ridiculous things like stopping parts supply for Dutch sourced navy ships. The world doesn't revolve around you, you know, to earn respect you must show respect.


Quote my provocative post or portions thereoff. THere was none of the above untill after hostile posts here.



pr1v4t33r said:


> Nah, it's you that first qestioning our Integrity, while we already telling you that it's a matter of priority. So a little bit of hostile responds are expected.


Quote it. View the sequence of the thread.


----------



## Penguin

pr1v4t33r said:


> ohh boy, i already quote it. read!


You refer to the offensive portion. And you are NOT the only poster here...














pr1v4t33r said:


> You're so cruel...
> View attachment 353323


It is not like you actively discouraged hostile posting.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Silly, trying to brought up integrity for own convenience reason. 

Indonesian govt also have a lot more important matters that need to be attend to, instead of serving foreign interest. Not that we object to help if there were any request, but there weren't any requests. So any move or even statement that try to blame Indonesia will be addressed with strong objection.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

better left it out. Much better to take care the real threat


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Penguin said:


> *Indonesia Government Budget 1988-2016 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tradingeconomics.com/indonesia/government-budget
> 
> *Netherlands Government Budget 1995-2016*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> http://www.tradingeconomics.com/netherlands/government-budget
> 
> Sourpuss
> 
> 
> So, you disrespect any Indonesians that fought the Japanese?
> 
> 
> If $65 million more or less is not a problem, then why not spend it on some conservation?
> 
> 
> All 6 of the Indonesian navy frigates (Ahmad Yabi class) are Dutch built. As are 7 of 10 corvettes (3 Fatahillah class and 4 Diponegoro class). So, that is 13 out of 16 of you major surface combattants (combat ships over 1000 tons) and all of your major surface combattants over 2000 tons). No delivery of spare parts would present a problem in terms of keeping these operational, I would think. Replacing these on short notice with other, equivalent ships (new or used) would be 'challenging'.



no need to take it to heart they just being salty. I agree completely that we should preserve important battle site like Java sea, but lets face it the current administration prefer to sink ships rather than preserving sunken ships.


----------



## papacita

Reashot Xigwin said:


> no need to take it to heart they just being salty. I agree completely that we should preserve important battle site like Java sea, but lets face it the current administration prefer to sink ships rather than preserving sunken ships.



We can see who's being salty here


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Marine & Fishery Patrol seized 10 illegal foreign fishing boats (from Vietnam, Philippines & Malaysia), 16-19 Nov 2016

Kapal Pengawas (KP) Perikanan Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP) kembali menangkap 10 kapal ikan asing (KIA) ilegal karena mencuri ikan di perairan Indonesia. 10 KIA ilegal tersebut ditangkap empat KP berbeda, yakni KP Orca 002, KP Orca 003, KP. HIU 007, dan KP Hiu 009.






"Penangkapan tanggal 16 November 2016 dilakukan oleh KP Orca 003 terhadap empat KIA berbendera Filipina Zona Ekonomi Ekslusif (ZEE) Indonesia Laut Sulawesi," Plt Dirjen Pengawasan Sumber Daya Kelautan dan Perikanan (PSDKP) Sjarief Widjaja dalam keterangan tertulis di Jakarta, Senin (21/11).

Dia mengatakan, KIA yang ditangkap menggunakan alat tangkap pancing tuna _(hand line)_ dan diawaki 37 orang berkewarganegaraan Filipina. Adapun kapal yang diamankan yakni FB/CA. JULEI JANE, FB/CA. ELYZA , FB/CA. IAN JANE, dan FB/CA. ALVINTROY.

Sementara pada tanggal dan lokasi yang sama tegas dia, KP HIU 007 berhasil menangkap kapal FB/CA. JESSA, dan FB/CA. ROMEL. "Setelah itu, keenam kapal tersebut diserahkan ke Pangkalan PSDKP (Pengawasan Sumber Daya Kelautan dan Perikanan) Bitung," kata dia.






Kemudian pada 16 November 2016 sekitar pukul 08.14 WIB di perairan Natuna Kepulauan Riau, KP Orca 02 telah memeriksa dan menahan tiga kapal ikan asing dengan 26 orang berkewarganegaraan Vietnam. Kapal yang ditangkap yakni, BV 4667 TS, BV 0589 TS, dan BV 99688 TS. "Kapal-kapal tersebut dikawal ke Satker PSDKP Tarempa untuk proses hukum lebih lanjut," papar Sjarief.

Kemudian pada 19 Nopember 2016, KP Hiu 009 berhasil menangkap satu KIA berbendera Malaysia KM SLFA 4654 di perairan Selat Malaka. "Kapal itu lalu dikawal ke Pangkalan PSDKP Batam," kata Sjarief.

_http://www.beritasatu.com/nasional/400345-kkp-tangkap-10-kapal-ikan-asing-ilegal.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Penguin said:


> So, you disrespect any Indonesians that fought the Japanese?



No sir, yeah its true some of the war victim are indonesian but they serve in the colonialist power, and sure they attack another indonesian who pro independence, so for me personally they are not heroes, and afaik the goverment not make them as our national hero too. But, Im not disrepecting them, OK? And speaking about the battle in java sea It's like alien that fight another alien to gain territory and gain right's to enslave the native and exploit the resources.

and the indonesian who fought Japanese for indonesia independence? they are my...... HERO......



Yeah it's a shame that the shipwreck dissappear but once again, that's not indonesian gov fault's.
as @katarabhumi already posted:
*“So if the shipwrecks are to be preserved, they [the Dutch] have to take the initiative. We help only in our capacity,” << nalarnya kan gini*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## katarabhumi

Regarding Battle of Java sea, both Japan and Dutch/Allied were oppressors and they didn't fight to liberate us. Japanese might be cruel toward us but the Dutch were no less, they even have longer time span looting, enslaving, massacring, r*ping, and what not.
In the end, after Japanese had been defeated, Indonesians were still have to fight with sweat and blood for independence.

Having said that, I agree that historical sites must be protected, however this is 21st century, do not act like colonial masters in 19th century -demand us things and order us around.

Dutch and UK can't blame us. If the site is so precious to them they should come notify us long time ago soon after it was found and together we can take preventive action to protect it.

It's not like we let the looting happened on purpose. Our security forces at sea is very limited. 
No mean to disrespect but while they lost their historical wreckage, we lost millions of dollars every year because of illegal poaching.

.


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia: Naval officers discuss law of war at sea*

_21 November 2016_

With maritime and territorial disputes a feature of the Asia-Pacific region, the law of naval warfare is of particular relevance in this part of the world. A recent workshop in Surabaya, Indonesia, brought together naval officers from all across the region to spend five days discussing maritime security, focusing on the laws of armed conflict at sea.

The workshop involved 37 senior naval officers from Australia, Bangladesh, Cambodia, China, the Democratic People's Republic of Korea, Fiji, Indonesia, Japan, Malaysia, the Maldives, Myanmar, New Zealand, Pakistan, the Philippines, the Republic of Korea, the Russian Federation, Singapore, Sri Lanka, Thailand, Timor-Leste, the United States of America and Vietnam.





_Christoph Sutter, head of the ICRC's delegation for Indonesia and Timor-Leste, highlighted the dangers of clashes in waters crossed by the world's busiest maritime trade route. CC BY-NC-ND / ICRC / Mia Pitria





Amir Sjarifudin, deputy head of the Indonesian Navy, opened the workshop, with Christoph Sutter and Tri Rismaharini, the mayor of Surabaya. CC BY-NC-ND / ICRC / Mia Pitria





The sessions were facilitated by military experts from Indonesia, England and Australia, together with ICRC specialists on the armed forces and the law of the sea. CC BY-NC-ND / ICRC / Mia Pitria





The five-day workshop was an opportunity for the region's navies to share ideas and discuss cooperation. CC BY-NC-ND / ICRC / Mia Pitria





A participant presents his work to officers from several of the region's navies during the workshop, which covered not only naval warfare but also anti-piracy operations, rescue and the movement of people at sea. CC BY-NC-ND / ICRC / Mia Pitria_


https://www.icrc.org/en/document/indonesia-naval-law-war-sea-maritime

..

@pr1v4t33r , berita2 tentang AL, kapal militer, dsb dialihkan kesini ato gimana?

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

@katarabhumi , berita2 tentang penegakkan hukum di laut dari semua instansi, AL, polisi air, bakamla, kkp, hubla, bea cukai, dll... Berita2 tentang implementasi Poros Maritim. Terus berita yang nggak masuk di threat Indonesian military dan berkaitan sama maritim bisa dimasukin kesini.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afiq0110

pr1v4t33r said:


> @katarabhumi , berita2 tentang penegakkan hukum di laut dari semua instansi, AL, polisi air, bakamla, kkp, hubla, bea cukai, dll... Berita2 tentang implementasi Poros Maritim. Terus berita yang nggak masuk di threat Indonesian military dan berkaitan sama maritim bisa dimasukin kesini.



@ Om Pr1v4t33r... 

Minister Susi was once proposed to build a command ship, there were also a post about those gigantic ship... 

Was it really been turned down by the house of representative ?... Is there any alternative option ?...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Chinese, Indonesian coast guard authorities meet for cooperation

_BEIJING, Nov. 22 (Xinhua) -- China's coast guard chief, Meng Hongwei, met with his Indonesian counterpart, Ari Soedewo, on Tuesday in Beijing to exchange views on law enforcement cooperation._






This was the first work meeting between the maritime law enforcement authorities.

According to a summary of minutes of the meeting, the two sides stressed the importance of strengthening cooperation on issues involving common interests, highlighting high-level meetings, personnel training, visits of vessels and capability building.

The two sides also spoke about enhancing trust, confidence and coordination so they could appropriately and effectively respond to and handle maritime security challenges, according to the summary.

The two sides agreed it is necessary to deepen maritime cooperation through participation in relevant international and regional mechanisms.

Consensus was also reached on such aspects of cooperation as strengthened exchange of information and contact, and joint drills.

_http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-11/22/c_135850183.htm_


----------



## katarabhumi

*BNPP introduce KN SAR Bhisma 239*






The 40 m aluminum ship was made by PT. Karimun Anugerah Sejati shipyard.

Ship is equipped with Hydrograph Survey system, side Scan Sonar, and ROV (Remotely Operated Vehicle).
http://www.basarnas.go.id/artikel/181116-badan-sar-nasional-luncurkan-kapal-kn-sar-bhisma

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia agrees to help solve mystery of missing shipwrecks

_Jakarta (AFP) - Indonesia has agreed to work with the Netherlands to investigate the mysterious disappearance of several World War II shipwrecks -- considered war graves -- from the bottom of the Java Sea, the Dutch prime minister said Wednesday._





_Netherland's Prime Minister Mark Rutte chats to to Indonesian President Joko Widodo at the presidential palace in Jakarta on November 23, 2016 (AFP Photo/Adek Berry)_


The recent discovery that at least six Dutch and British warships sunk in 1942 had disappeared from the seabed caused shock and dismay in Europe, and demands for answers.

Investigators believe the military wrecks -- lost during the Battle of the Java Sea -- were removed by illegal scavengers looking for scrap metal, an effort that could have taken years.

More than 900 Dutch and 250 Indo-Dutch sailors died during the battle in which the Allied navies suffered a disastrous defeat by the Imperial Japanese Navy.

Indonesia initially refused to take the blame for the missing ships, saying it had not been asked to protect the wrecks and therefore was not responsible for them.

But Jakarta has since agreed to cooperate with former colonial ruler The Netherlands in getting to the bottom of the mystery, Prime Minister Mark Rutte said following a meeting with Indonesian President Joko Widodo.

"I would also like to thank Indonesia for its offer to cooperate after we learnt about the sad news on the shipwrecks," Rutte told reporters at the state palace.

"We'll work together to find clarity of what happened and we will coordinate in the future."

Salvaging operations are rife throughout Indonesia, varying from large commercial operations using cranes and platforms to smaller ventures shipping scrap to dealers along Indonesia's thousands of kilometres of coastline.

Experts say it could have taken small-time scavengers years to pull apart the wrecks piece by piece, with crews using crude diving apparatus to search for valuable parts like the huge bronze propellers.

- Cracking the case -

Indonesia struggles to police its sprawling archipelago of more than 17,000 islands. Its vast waters are a hotspot for other criminal activity including people smuggling and illegal fishing.






Amateur divers discovered the long-lost wrecks of three Dutch warships in 2002, 60 years after they were sunk in the major naval clash with Japanese forces.

But an international expedition that sailed to the wreck site ahead of next year's 75th anniversary of the battle was shocked to discover the wrecks and others had gone.

Indonesia's foreign ministry spokesman Arrmanatha Nasir said there had been "a political commitment at the highest level" to crack the case and protect future sites.

"Any antiquities disappearing from Indonesia is a concern to us all," he said, adding technical details such as who would lead the investigation would be settled soon.

Australia has been working closely with Indonesia to protect HMAS Perth -- which sunk off Java in World War II, claiming hundreds of lives -- after discovering in 2013 that the warship was being plundered for brass.

But such an arrangement did not exist between Indonesia and the Netherlands or Britain, Nasir said.

Britain has expressed distress at the disappearance of its own three warships and asked Indonesia to "take appropriate action" to protect the sites from further disturbance.

Naval warships and war graves are protected under international law that makes the desecration of such shipwrecks illegal.

_https://www.yahoo.com/news/indonesia-agrees-help-solve-mystery-missing-shipwrecks-082321705.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BRI (People's Bank of Indonesia) launched a banking vessel to cater the need for banking access on remote islands in Indonesia. She is a Banking Hall and Certified by BV-Classification, 2nd unit of this kind owned by BRI. Constructed by PT. Patria Maritim Perkasa - Batam, successfully launched on 09-November-2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia's take on South China Sea 'White Hull race'*

_24 November 2016_

There is no question that Indonesia’s show of military force near Ranai Natuna last October, which included sophisticated maneuvers by the Air Force, invited myriad opinions about it being a statement concerning regional politics. President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo himself looked over the exercise, which sent an even stronger message to other countries that Indonesia's territorial integrity is in good hands. Without a doubt, Indonesia's military assets were shown to be ready for any future contingency.

At the same time, this development occurred during an era of uncertainty on the world stage created by the United States' now-president-elect Donald Trump, especially in the Asia-Pacific region. Meanwhile, geopolitical maneuvers seemed to be required in the South China Sea situation. With a recent statement made by Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte, the visit of a US warship to Vietnam’s Cam Ranh Bay naval base and China's continuing assertions of its territorial claims, it is clear that the military will continue to be a defining element of the South China Sea conflict.

But the question of "What would be a possible trigger for an open conflict in the South China Sea?" should be the primary concern of all relevant decision makers. Is it likely that a military incident would trigger an unwanted clash? Or are there any overlooked non-military factors more likely to start one?

The question might have an answer in the development of “White Hull” armadas in the South China Sea. This idea was echoed by Singapore's Defense Minister Ng Eng Hen on the sidelines of a meeting of ASEAN and US defense ministers in Hawaii recently. In the conference he mentioned that incidents might "have very little to do with military ships" and are more prone to be triggered by developments of coast guards and fishing vessels asserting their country's territorial claims.

The concern is not without proof, as many sources said that China can be seen to be increasingly developing its coast guard's capacity. Other primary players, such as the US, seemed to be already alarmed by the development and the US has transferred three of its Hamilton-class coast guard cutters to the Philippines. Those events may contribute to a “White Hull race” in the region.

Indonesia is not an exception, as one of its frigates, the KRI Oswald Siahaan-354, encountered a Chinese Coast Guard vessel while it was arresting a Chinese fishing boat last May. This was not the first instance when Indonesian authorities had to deal with the Chinese Coast Guard, as Indonesian fishing authority vessels reportedly had several encounters with the Chinese Coast Guard while conducting their duties.

It is then understandable that Indonesia needs to be aware of the dynamics of the region. Its current Maritime Security Board (Bakamla) has been boosting its capabilities. Its “Bakamla Integrated Information System” (BIIS) is set to become a sophisticated maritime territorial domain awareness instrument throughout Indonesia’s vast waters.

However, the development of a functioning maritime security agency in Indonesia came with several challenges, as multiple institutions (including the military, police and other non-military institutions) have overlapping jurisdictions. Effective coordination, information sharing and unity of command questions have not yet been resolved among the maritime security stakeholders.

There are at least three important features of a “White Hull race” that Indonesia should be aware of. First, coast guards or other White Hull authorities are prone to becoming disguised paramilitary fleets. In this case, there might be a need for a stronger and more capable White Hull fleet to be prepared for such development.

Second, on the other hand, as coast guards are mostly categorized as non-military institutions, sending a White Hull fleet can also be a more gentle gesture in a conflict situation. Consequently, Indonesia’s White Hull authorities also need to be equipped with crisis handling capabilities as to not spark larger and more severe incidents.

Third, means of communication and protocols to avoid clashes between White Hull authorities needs to be bolstered among the South China Sea stakeholders. China's recent opposition toward including White Hull authorities in the new Code for Unplanned Encounters at Sea (CUES) arrangement with ASEAN countries is something to be concerned about. Such an arrangement needs to be a priority and having a means of communication, such as a meeting of officials from the coast guards and maritime law enforcement agencies, needs to include other stakeholders to ensure it builds a healthy confidence.

Indeed, a form of the "White Hull race" is in place in the South China Sea conflict and it is important for Jakarta to join and become a determining factor in the race.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/acade...-take-on-south-china-sea-white-hull-race.html

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Balances Maritime Sovereignty, Economic Ties to China

_Indonesia says it will step up patrols in waters around a group of islands to expel Chinese fishing vessels, putting its economic ties with China at risk but eventually getting an upper hand in the dispute with little fallout, analysts say._







Indonesian President Joko Widodo, who is widely known as Jokowi, said in October his government would never compromise on claims around the Natuna Islands, a chain of 272 tiny land features northwest of Borneo where Chinese vessels pass in nearby waters. He visited the islands during military exercises in September and October.

“There’s a strong feeling among many Indonesian officials that it can both assert its rights over the area it claims as its exclusive economic zone around the Natunas and develop strong economic ties with China at the same time,” said David McRae, senior research fellow with the Asia Institute at the University of Melbourne in Australia.

Widodo also called last year on the two sides to increase two-way trade to $150 billion by 2020. China is Indonesia’s top import source and second biggest export destination for items such as minerals and palm oil.

But the Indonesian Cabinet has developed what experts call a low-risk strategy to stand up for its claim of a 370-kilometer (200 nautical-mile) exclusive economic zone in waters around the Natunas. China cites historical records and says its boats have long fished the same waters.

readmore: _http://www.voanews.com/a/indonesia-china-south-china-sea/3611198.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia Balances Maritime Sovereignty, Economic Ties to China
> 
> _Indonesia says it will step up patrols in waters around a group of islands to expel Chinese fishing vessels, putting its economic ties with China at risk but eventually getting an upper hand in the dispute with little fallout, analysts say._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian President Joko Widodo, who is widely known as Jokowi, said in October his government would never compromise on claims around the Natuna Islands, a chain of 272 tiny land features northwest of Borneo where Chinese vessels pass in nearby waters. He visited the islands during military exercises in September and October.
> 
> “There’s a strong feeling among many Indonesian officials that it can both assert its rights over the area it claims as its exclusive economic zone around the Natunas and develop strong economic ties with China at the same time,” said David McRae, senior research fellow with the Asia Institute at the University of Melbourne in Australia.
> 
> Widodo also called last year on the two sides to increase two-way trade to $150 billion by 2020. China is Indonesia’s top import source and second biggest export destination for items such as minerals and palm oil.
> 
> But the Indonesian Cabinet has developed what experts call a low-risk strategy to stand up for its claim of a 370-kilometer (200 nautical-mile) exclusive economic zone in waters around the Natunas. China cites historical records and says its boats have long fished the same waters.
> 
> readmore: _http://www.voanews.com/a/indonesia-china-south-china-sea/3611198.html_



Hah!! Winning without a fight... Just like Sun Tzu said..


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia seeks maritime merit of ‘Vikings’*

*Viriya P. Singgih - The Jakarta Post*

_Jakarta | Tue, November 29, 2016 | 07:24 am_


The government has invited 33 companies from Norway and Denmark to explore business opportunities in the country’s maritime sector, including in port management and security, to help meet its vision of becoming one of the world’s top maritime powers.

To meet such an ambitious goal, the government has planned to enhance inter-island connectivity by building 24 seaports and deep sea ports as well as upgrading port infrastructures.

Denmark and Norway, according to the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti, are ideal partners as they both have maintained strong maritime traditions and histories, in terms of fisheries, shipping, offshore energy and maritime equipment and services.

“You are the Vikings. So, please show us the greatness of the Vikings. [Tell us how to build] an integrated port for cargo and fisheries and all integrated transportations, including ports and airports.” Susi said in front of representatives of the 33 companies on Monday.

She explained that different ministries in the country had built each of their own ports, including some under her ministry and others under the Transportation Ministry. As those ports were located separately, hundreds of kilometers apart, the government had suffered from high operational costs.

Therefore, she continued, 33 companies from Denmark and Norway were invited to talk with the government and companies in Jakarta about possible investment opportunities, whether under business-to-business or business-to-government schemes.

Among those companies were Danish energy firm Danfoss A/S, ship maker Odense Maritime Technology, Norwegian shipping company Wilh Wilhelmsen ASA and technology systems and solutions enterprise Kongsberg Digital.

Denmark and Norway are currently among the top 10 global ship-owning nations and both countries are eager to invest in Indonesia and to transfer their expertise and knowledge.

“Denmark is a very small country, but in the maritime area, Denmark and Norway are global superpowers. Every 15 minutes, somewhere around the world, a Danish operated ship leaves a port,” Danish Ambassador to Indonesia Casper Klynge said.

Although Denmark only accounts for 0.1 percent of the global population, he explained, Danish people have managed to create a large number of ships that are currently transporting 10 percent of the world’s goods.

Meanwhile, Norwegian Ambassador to Indonesia Stig Traavik said that both of the Nordic countries could offer technological advice through their state of the art ships that employ more efficient uses of energy.

“We have produced ships, which run with natural gas instead of diesel. Basically, it’s like a mini power plant in the ship, and the computer system is running the engine. So, it can reduce the consumption of gas by 20 percent compared to modern ships that use diesel fuel,” he said.

On the other hand, Odense Maritime Technology’s president director for Southeast Asia Erik Hansen said Indonesia was a promising country because of its rapidly growing market. The company — which designs commercial ships for offshore industry, fishery inspection and patrol ships — is confident that Indonesia can benefit from its technology.

“Odense Maritime Technology is committed to sharing knowledge with Indonesian ship operators, ship yards and ship design centers,” he said.

Previously, State-Owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno visited four Nordic countries, namely Denmark, Finland, Norway and Sweden, in September, to approach them to form partnerships, particularly in energy and fishery sectors.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/11/29/indonesia-seeks-maritime-merit-of-vikings.html
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/11/29/indonesia-seeks-maritime-merit-of-vikings.html
++

*Indonesia to cooperate with Scandinavian countries to increase maritime innovation*
_Senin, 28 November 2016 23:43 WIB_

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia will cooperate with Norway and Denmark to give a push to innovation in the maritime sector, Minister of Fisheries and Maritime Affairs Susi Pudjiastuti said here on Monday.

"Indonesia is a big country and with its proven potential in fisheries and maritime sectors, it will have cooperation with Norway and Denmark," she told a conference on Indonesian maritime innovation here.

She noted that the two Scandinavian countries are known as pioneers in the maritime field technology. The cooperation will help support the fishery industry through environment-friendly scientific and technological innovations.

She noted that sustainability is one of the aspects promoted by the Indonesian Ministry of Fisheries and Maritime Affairs.

This conference is expected to lead to cooperation with companies operating in the fisheries and maritime sectors in these countries. The conference is held concurrently with the ministrys monthly investment forum.

"I am glad that Norway and Denmark could participate today in the marine and fisheries business and investment forum that we hold every month," Minister Susi underlined.

Their participation came as a follow up to the visits undertaken by the representatives of the governments of Denmark and Norway to Jakarta last year and the invitation to the embassies of Denmark and Norway for the forum in January 2016.

The two European countries are expected to support Indonesias plan to develop its infrastructure and facilities in the catch fishery, marine surveillance, cold chain system and processing industry.

"With the help of Norway and Denmark, we will be able to develop the Indonesian fisheries and marine development sector to achieve the Indonesian governments vision of becoming a maritime country," Susi noted.

Thirty-three companies from Denmark and Norway, which attended the conference, would offer business and investment cooperation to the Indonesian government and businesses, including state-owned and private businesses in the fisheries and maritime sector.

The Ministry of Fisheries and Maritime Affairs and the Ministry of Transportation are also scheduled to sign cooperation agreements as part of the efforts to eradicate fish poaching by empowering the national fishing fleets.

Among the forms of cooperation that have been agreed upon is optimizing the implementation of tasks and functions of parties to expedite the process of measuring again the size of fishing boats and ensuring integrated licensing.

As a follow up to the signing of the cooperation pact, a joint decree of ministers of fisheries and maritime affairs and transportation to ensure one-stop administrative service will be issued.

Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi stressed that he hoped the cooperation with the Ministry of Fisheries and Maritime Affairs would be able to help realize a new system in the transportation sector in the country, especially in the fisheries and maritime sectors.

_(Reported by Muhammad Razi Rahman/Uu.H-YH/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ian-countries-to-increase-maritime-innovation
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ian-countries-to-increase-maritime-innovation_
_._

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian maritime police seized 5 illegal fishing boats from Vietnam, 26 Nov 2016

Kapal Patroli KP bisma 8001 Bantuan Khusus Operasi (BKO) Polda Kepri menangkap 5 unit kapal penangkap ikan ilegal asing di wilayah Natuna, Kepulauan Riau. Kapal-kapal tersebut diketahui berbendera Vietnam. Kelima kapal tersebut antara lain, BV 97909 TS, 2. BD 95405 TS, BD 50406 ST, BA 97592 TS, dan BD 96127 TS. Kelima kapal itu ditangkap dalam waktu bersamaan pada Sabtu, 26 November 2016.






Rata-rata kapal tersebut memiliki alat tangkap jaring cumi. “Selanjutnya 5 kapal ikan asing tersebut dikawal menuju Tarempa Kabupaten Anambas untuk diserahkan ke petugas PSDK setempat.” ujar Kapolda Kepri Brigjen Pol Sam Budigusdian dalam rilisnya kepada wartawan, Senin (28/11/2016), Kata dia, diduga 5 kapal ikan asing tsb melakukan tindak pidana Perikanan pasal 27 ayat 2 Jo Pasal 93 ayat 2 UU RI No. 45 tahun 2009 tentang perikanan atas UU RI No. 31 tahun 2004 tentang Perikanan.

_http://batamnews.co.id/berita-18059...kapal-asing-berbendera-vietnam-di-natuna.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

katarabhumi said:


> *Indonesia seeks maritime merit of ‘Vikings’*
> 
> *Viriya P. Singgih - The Jakarta Post*
> 
> _Jakarta | Tue, November 29, 2016 | 07:24 am_
> 
> 
> The government has invited 33 companies from Norway and Denmark to explore business opportunities in the country’s maritime sector, including in port management and security, to help meet its vision of becoming one of the world’s top maritime powers.
> 
> To meet such an ambitious goal, the government has planned to enhance inter-island connectivity by building 24 seaports and deep sea ports as well as upgrading port infrastructures.
> 
> Denmark and Norway, according to the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti, are ideal partners as they both have maintained strong maritime traditions and histories, in terms of fisheries, shipping, offshore energy and maritime equipment and services.
> 
> “You are the Vikings. So, please show us the greatness of the Vikings. [Tell us how to build] an integrated port for cargo and fisheries and all integrated transportations, including ports and airports.” Susi said in front of representatives of the 33 companies on Monday.
> 
> She explained that different ministries in the country had built each of their own ports, including some under her ministry and others under the Transportation Ministry. As those ports were located separately, hundreds of kilometers apart, the government had suffered from high operational costs.
> 
> Therefore, she continued, 33 companies from Denmark and Norway were invited to talk with the government and companies in Jakarta about possible investment opportunities, whether under business-to-business or business-to-government schemes.
> 
> Among those companies were Danish energy firm Danfoss A/S, ship maker Odense Maritime Technology, Norwegian shipping company Wilh Wilhelmsen ASA and technology systems and solutions enterprise Kongsberg Digital.
> 
> Denmark and Norway are currently among the top 10 global ship-owning nations and both countries are eager to invest in Indonesia and to transfer their expertise and knowledge.
> 
> “Denmark is a very small country, but in the maritime area, Denmark and Norway are global superpowers. Every 15 minutes, somewhere around the world, a Danish operated ship leaves a port,” Danish Ambassador to Indonesia Casper Klynge said.
> 
> Although Denmark only accounts for 0.1 percent of the global population, he explained, Danish people have managed to create a large number of ships that are currently transporting 10 percent of the world’s goods.
> 
> Meanwhile, Norwegian Ambassador to Indonesia Stig Traavik said that both of the Nordic countries could offer technological advice through their state of the art ships that employ more efficient uses of energy.
> 
> “We have produced ships, which run with natural gas instead of diesel. Basically, it’s like a mini power plant in the ship, and the computer system is running the engine. So, it can reduce the consumption of gas by 20 percent compared to modern ships that use diesel fuel,” he said.
> 
> On the other hand, Odense Maritime Technology’s president director for Southeast Asia Erik Hansen said Indonesia was a promising country because of its rapidly growing market. The company — which designs commercial ships for offshore industry, fishery inspection and patrol ships — is confident that Indonesia can benefit from its technology.
> 
> “Odense Maritime Technology is committed to sharing knowledge with Indonesian ship operators, ship yards and ship design centers,” he said.
> 
> Previously, State-Owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno visited four Nordic countries, namely Denmark, Finland, Norway and Sweden, in September, to approach them to form partnerships, particularly in energy and fishery sectors.
> 
> http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/11/29/indonesia-seeks-maritime-merit-of-vikings.html
> ++
> 
> *Indonesia to cooperate with Scandinavian countries to increase maritime innovation*
> _Senin, 28 November 2016 23:43 WIB_
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia will cooperate with Norway and Denmark to give a push to innovation in the maritime sector, Minister of Fisheries and Maritime Affairs Susi Pudjiastuti said here on Monday.
> 
> "Indonesia is a big country and with its proven potential in fisheries and maritime sectors, it will have cooperation with Norway and Denmark," she told a conference on Indonesian maritime innovation here.
> 
> She noted that the two Scandinavian countries are known as pioneers in the maritime field technology. The cooperation will help support the fishery industry through environment-friendly scientific and technological innovations.
> 
> She noted that sustainability is one of the aspects promoted by the Indonesian Ministry of Fisheries and Maritime Affairs.
> 
> This conference is expected to lead to cooperation with companies operating in the fisheries and maritime sectors in these countries. The conference is held concurrently with the ministrys monthly investment forum.
> 
> "I am glad that Norway and Denmark could participate today in the marine and fisheries business and investment forum that we hold every month," Minister Susi underlined.
> 
> Their participation came as a follow up to the visits undertaken by the representatives of the governments of Denmark and Norway to Jakarta last year and the invitation to the embassies of Denmark and Norway for the forum in January 2016.
> 
> The two European countries are expected to support Indonesias plan to develop its infrastructure and facilities in the catch fishery, marine surveillance, cold chain system and processing industry.
> 
> "With the help of Norway and Denmark, we will be able to develop the Indonesian fisheries and marine development sector to achieve the Indonesian governments vision of becoming a maritime country," Susi noted.
> 
> Thirty-three companies from Denmark and Norway, which attended the conference, would offer business and investment cooperation to the Indonesian government and businesses, including state-owned and private businesses in the fisheries and maritime sector.
> 
> The Ministry of Fisheries and Maritime Affairs and the Ministry of Transportation are also scheduled to sign cooperation agreements as part of the efforts to eradicate fish poaching by empowering the national fishing fleets.
> 
> Among the forms of cooperation that have been agreed upon is optimizing the implementation of tasks and functions of parties to expedite the process of measuring again the size of fishing boats and ensuring integrated licensing.
> 
> As a follow up to the signing of the cooperation pact, a joint decree of ministers of fisheries and maritime affairs and transportation to ensure one-stop administrative service will be issued.
> 
> Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi stressed that he hoped the cooperation with the Ministry of Fisheries and Maritime Affairs would be able to help realize a new system in the transportation sector in the country, especially in the fisheries and maritime sectors.
> 
> _(Reported by Muhammad Razi Rahman/Uu.H-YH/INE/KR-BSR/A014)
> 
> http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ian-countries-to-increase-maritime-innovation_
> _._


Bring the Swedes aboard too, and the Vikings clan would be complete!!






Jokes aside, I really hope Sweden along it's SAAB can get more involvement in our Maritime modernisation program..


----------



## papacita

4 vessels from Philippines are seized and 30 people detained in North Sulawesi for illegal fishing. Name of the vessels are FB Honey, FB Lorraine, FB L-3 and FB King John-04.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia Balances Maritime Sovereignty, Economic Ties to China
> 
> _Indonesia says it will step up patrols in waters around a group of islands to expel Chinese fishing vessels, putting its economic ties with China at risk but eventually getting an upper hand in the dispute with little fallout, analysts say._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian President Joko Widodo, who is widely known as Jokowi, said in October his government would never compromise on claims around the Natuna Islands, a chain of 272 tiny land features northwest of Borneo where Chinese vessels pass in nearby waters. He visited the islands during military exercises in September and October.
> 
> “There’s a strong feeling among many Indonesian officials that it can both assert its rights over the area it claims as its exclusive economic zone around the Natunas and develop strong economic ties with China at the same time,” said David McRae, senior research fellow with the Asia Institute at the University of Melbourne in Australia.
> 
> Widodo also called last year on the two sides to increase two-way trade to $150 billion by 2020. China is Indonesia’s top import source and second biggest export destination for items such as minerals and palm oil.
> 
> But the Indonesian Cabinet has developed what experts call a low-risk strategy to stand up for its claim of a 370-kilometer (200 nautical-mile) exclusive economic zone in waters around the Natunas. China cites historical records and says its boats have long fished the same waters.
> 
> readmore: _http://www.voanews.com/a/indonesia-china-south-china-sea/3611198.html_


Lol, 再一個口水多個茶短黑小猴跳上跳下。



GraveDigger388 said:


> Hah!! Winning without a fight... Just like Sun Tzu said..


Sun said : "when you are weak, pretend to be strong by blowing up Viet fishing boats "


----------



## GraveDigger388

Jlaw said:


> Lol, 再一個口水多個茶短黑小猴跳上跳下。
> 
> 
> Sun said : "when you are weak, pretend to be strong by blowing up Viet fishing boats "


Aww man...

I'd like to do you a favor, by doing Coup de Grace to pull you out of your endless sorrow and desperation...


----------



## katarabhumi

_Sunday, 04 December, 2016 | 09:12 WIB_
*Government Freezes PTTEP Licenses*

*TEMPO.CO*, *Kupang* - The Indonesian government has finally decided to freeze the licenses and assets of PTT Exploration and Production (PTTEP) operations in Indonesia.

"This is an extraordinary step that we had never predicted before. The decision was taken during a coordination meeting on maritime affairs led by the coordinating minister for maritime affairs Luhut Binsar Panjaitan in Jakarta," the chairman of West Timor Care Foundation, Ferdi Tanoni, told ANTARA News here on Saturday (Dec. 3).

*The Indonesian government was forced to take legal action, as Montara PTTEP Australasia oil operator failed to take up the responsibility of an oil spill incident that had affected almost 90 percent of Timor Sea waters in August 21, 2009.*

"This is a humanitarian tragedy, which is difficult to explain, because people living in the coastal areas of East Nusa Tenggara had to live for more than seven years in misery due to the Montara oil spill," he said.

The coordination meeting was attended by officials of maritime affairs, including the attorney generals office, the East Nusa Tenggara province, 13 representatives from districts and cities in the province, and fishermen affected by the incident represented by the West Timor Care group.

Tanoni stated that the decision to freeze the licenses and assets of PTTEP by the government would be immediately consolidated by the National Team for the Settlement of the Dispute over the Montara Oil Spill Incident in 2009 in Timor Sea, led by Havaz Oegroseno, the first deputy of maritime defense, with the office of the coordinating minister for maritime affairs.

As a representative of the people of East Nusa Tenggara, who had fought for justice for more than seven years, Tanoni lauded the decision of Panjaitan, who had directly ordered his staff to take firm action against PTTEP immediately, for taking the responsibility to prevent pollution in the Timor Sea.

"We have waited for the firm action of the government of President Joko Widodo for more than seven years, and it is only now that we realize the governments support in our fight for justice," he added.

The writer of a book titled "Timor Sea Scandal, An Economic-Political Barter between Canberra and Jakarta," said Panjaitan has expressed regret over the protracted settlement of the case.

"It is the responsibility of the Indonesian government to protect the people of East Nusa Tenggara who are affected," he said.

He said the National Team for the Settlement of the Dispute over the Montara Oil Spill Incident in 2009 would immediately coordinate with the prosecutors office to submit an application to the Central Jakarta district court to freeze the licenses and assets of PTTEP.

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/12/04/055825271/Government-Freezes-PTTEP-Licenses
http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/12/04/055825271/Government-Freezes-PTTEP-Licenses

+++


_Sunday, 04 December, 2016 | 08:56 WIB_
*Maritime Affairs Minister toMake Inventory of Indonesian Islands*

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - The Minister of Fisheries and Maritime Affairs, Susi Pudjiastuti, said on Saturday that she would make an inventory of the islands in Indonesia, including their ownership.

"It is about ensuring some orderliness. The government needs to know the states assets, and how many islands it has now. That is our program," she noted.

She was here to receive an honorary doctorate degree from Diponegoro University.

Minister Susi pointed out that so far, there is no inventory of the islands.

"We have so far had no record regarding the exact size of each island or the potential of the islands," she noted.

She said the inventory would also reflect the details of ownership of these islands.

"It will all be put in order. How and from where the ownership was received or whether it is valid. No one is allowed to own an island to the extent of 100 percent," she underlined.

Communities, including individuals, may own islands but 30 percent of the ownership of the islands must remain with the state.

"An island may not be owned 100 percent by community members. A minimum of thirty percent must remain vested in the state and others. We will immediately launch this program," she commented.

*ANTARA*

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/1...nister-toMake-Inventory-of-Indonesian-Islands
http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/1...nister-toMake-Inventory-of-Indonesian-Islands
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia releases 57 captured Vietnamese fishers



*
Authorities in Indonesia have repatriated 57 Vietnamese fishermen to their home country following their arrest for fishing illegally in Indonesian waters.

The Embassy of Vietnam in Jakarta received 37 out of the 57 fishers at the Soekarno-Hatta International Airport on Tuesday afternoon.

The Vietnamese fishermen were scheduled to board a Vietnam Airlines flight to Ho Chi Minh City the same evening.

The other 20 will return to Vietnam on a different flight on Wednesday, the embassy explained.

The 57 fishers were captured by Indonesian authorities for fishing illegally and have been held in custody on an island part of the Natuna Archipelago for the past few months.




_The fishermen are pictured at their detention facility in the Natuna Archipelago. _Photo: Tuoi Tre
They are mainly from the southern region of Vietnam, including Binh Thuan, Kien Giang, Tien Giang, and Ba Ria-Vung Tau among others, and have been detained on the Indonesian island for between one and five months.

According to Indonesian law, if a foreign fishing boat is found operating illegally in Indonesia’s EEZ (Exclusive Economic Zone), its captain can face a jail term of up to 12 months with the crew members able to return home following their trial.

Their ships and equipment will be kept by fisheries and naval units during the trial and will be destroyed after the court ruling.

Prior to their flights, the 57 Vietnamese fishermen were brought to Batam City on Monday before arriving in Jakarta the following day.




http://tuoitrenews.vn/society/38426/indonesia-releases-57-captured-vietnamese-fishermen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Ministry Captures 122 Foreign Ships for Illegal Fishing _(since 17 August 2016)_

The Ministry of Marine and Fisheries Affairs together with Special Task Force 115, captured 122 foreign vessels that were involved in illegal fishing activities in Indonesia. The ships were caught fishing on Indonesian waters without an proper license and documents. 






"Looking at the number, 122 [ships], it turns out that illegal fishing is still happening," said Minister of Marine and Fisheries Affairs Susi Pudjiastuti on Thursday, December 8, 2016. According to Susi, the ships will be sunk.

Susi added that foreign ships often enter Indonesian waters because their own seas no longer have adequate marine resources. "Their seas do not have fishes anymore," Susi said.

Susi said that foreign ships often exploit loopholes in order to fish in Indonesian waters, including by cooperating with local officials. "There are indications, when officials [look this way], they fish that way," Susi said.

Susi also mentioned about the news she read in foreign medias stating that there are many countries currently protecting their marine resources. These countries often sunk foreign illegal ships entering their territorial waters. "Japan and Malaysia are doing that nowadays," Susi said.

_http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/1...aptures-122-Foreign-Ships-for-Illegal-Fishing_

KEMENTERIAN Kelautan dan Perikanan kembali menangkap kapal asing yang mencuri ikan di perairan Indonesia. Satgas 115 KKP mencatat sejak 17 Agustus 2016, aparat penegak hukum telah menangkap 122 kapal yang diduga melakukan kegiatan illegal fishing di Indonesia.

_http://mediaindonesia.com/news/read/81716/kkp-tangkap-122-kapal-pencuri-ikan/2016-12-08_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## katarabhumi

Friday, 09 December, 2016 | 20:36 WIB
*Indonesia, Japan Cooperates to Develop Fishery Industry*

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - The Maritime and Fishery Affairs Ministry is exploring opportunities to partner with Japan to develop the downstream fishery industry sector.

"Last night talked to [the Embassy] of Japan on the development of the fishery industry, including its facilities and infrastructure," said Brahmantya Satyamurti, Director General of Marine Management, on Friday, December 9, 2016.

Brahmantya added that the partnership will include the transfer of Japan's expertise in best practices of managing downstream fishery industry and maritime affairs. Meetings between Indonesian and Japanese businesses related to the cooperation is planned to take place early next year.

Brahmantya said that the Japanese embassy promised that they would have to discuss the plan with the Japanese government, and promised to bring the country's best business players to meet Indonesian Maritime and Fishery Affairs Minister Susi Pudjiastuti.

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/1...-Japan-Cooperates-to-Develop-Fishery-Industry

+++


*Japan to build deep sea water project in Indonesia*
Jumat, 9 Desember 2016 21:00 WIB

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Japan plans to develop a deep sea water project in Indonesia to produce renewable energy and electrify remote islands in the country, Maritime and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti has said.

"The technology will be developed in Morotai Island (in North Maluku) as one of 12 integrated fishery centers (SKPT)," Susi said here on Friday.

Earlier on Thursday, she said, Japan had offered the deep sea water technology during a meeting in Jakarta to which the ministry had responded positively.

The ministry has launched the SKPT program to attract investment and optimize business potential in the region, Susi said.

Japan has offered to develop renewable energy to electrify small and remote islands in Indonesia, the ministrys Director General of Sea Management Bramantyo Satyamurti Poewardi said.

The technology takes advantage of the temperature difference between the sun-warmed surface water and cold deep water to generate electricity.

The cold deep water could also be used for tuna fish farming, he said, expressing hope that the country will succeed in its efforts to get the technology.

Japan has reportedly intensified its efforts to promote investment in the fishery sector in Indonesia, including a plan to build tuna breeding and fish processing industries in some regions.

Indonesias Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) has agreed on a commitment with Japans Sumitomo Mitsui Banking Corporation (SMBC) for mutual support in promoting and increasing investment in the country.

With the countrys economic growth at five percent amidst the global slowdown, Indonesia has become an interesting location for investment, BKPM chief Thomas Trikasih Lembong said.

Japans total investment during January to September amounted to US$4.4 billion in 2,122 projects, and has made it the second biggest investor in Indonesia after Singapore, whose total investment is US$7.12 billion.

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/108302/japan-to-build-deep-sea-water-project-in-indonesia
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/108302/japan-to-build-deep-sea-water-project-in-indonesia
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesian Navy uncovers human trafficking on the sea*
_Batam | Wed, December 7, 2016_

Team Western Fleet Quick Response (WFQR) of the Indonesian Navy in Tanjung Pinang in Riau Islands caught a boat carrying 40 people headed to Malaysia in Batam waters on Tuesday night.

The people were being sent to be illegally employed to clean ship tanks in Malaysian waters.

Tanjung Pinang Navy base commander Commodore S. Irawan said Wednesday they caught three boats, but two boats managed to escape, carrying 30 people.

“This is the work of a human trafficking syndicate. We caught them because they used substandard boats, they could not produce working permits and travel permits,” Irawan said.
The Navy received information from the suspects that the workers were between 18 to 40 years old, and they would clean tanks on ships for Rp 180,000 (US$13.50) per day.

Five people have been named suspects in the case, Irawan said. “We are submitting the case to the police.”

Irawan said they had also contacted authorities in Malaysia and Singapore to help investigate the human trafficking ring. (evi)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...vy-uncovers-human-trafficking-on-the-sea.html

++++

*Navy prepares warships to carry aid to Aceh earthquake victims*

_Medan, North Sumatra | Thu, December 8, 2016 | 04:13 pm_

The Indonesian Naval Base (Lantamal) I in Belawan, North Sumatra, has readied four warships to carry basic necessities and medical aid to victims of the strong undersea earthquake that hit Pidie Jaya regency in Aceh on Wednesday.

Lantamal I Belawan spokesperson Maj. Sahala Sinaga said the four vessels were being prepared following the opening of a humanitarian assistance post for Aceh earthquake victims at the naval base. The post would collect goods like food, drinks and clothes donated by individuals and organizations.

“We have prepared four warships to carry humanitarian aid to Aceh. They are ready to be dispatched at any time,” Sahala told The Jakarta Post on Thursday, adding that the ships were also ready to take volunteering medical workers to the area of the disaster.

As reported earlier, more than 100 people were killed and thousands evacuated as an earthquake measuring 6.4 on the Richter scale rocked Pidie Jaya regency on Wednesday morning. The earthquake also caused massive damage to buildings. (ebf)

http://reliefweb.int/report/indonesia/navy-prepares-warships-carry-aid-aceh-earthquake-victims
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samudro_JOY

*Bakamla to procure new patrol boats in 2017*

Nani Afrida --The Jakarta Post 
Jakarta | Sun, December 11, 2016 | 09:23 am 
_



_
The crew of the KN 4802 Singa Laut (in background) detain "smuggling suspects" during a simulated maritime security operation in Lembeh Straits, Bitung, North Sulawesi, on Dec. 8. The simulation was training for the Maritime Security Board (Bakamla), the North Sulawesi Water Police, the National Narcotics Agency and the Nuclear Energy Supervisory Agency (Bapeten). (Antara/Adwit B. Pramono) 

The Maritime Security Board (Bakamla) has announced a plan to purchase new patrol boats in 2017 to strengthen its patrol fleet in securing Indonesia maritime territory.

“We have planned to buy four new patrol boats. The boats are designed differently than the boats of our maritime counterparts like Navy or the National Police,” Bakamla chief Vice Adm. Arie Sudewo told The Jakarta Post during a recent interview in Jakarta.

*Bakamla will procure two 110-meter boats and two 80-meter patrol boats*, Arie said. The new boats were designed to have forensics laboratories on board to allow the guards to test suspicious objects immediately during a patrol.

Currently, Bakamla operates six patrol boats in the eastern and western zones of Indonesia's maritime territory.

*In 2017 Bakamla* will get a budget of Rp 955 billion (*US$71.5 million*) *of budget* and most of it will be spent on the* four new boats*, which will be* developed *in the *state-owned shipyard PT PAL.*

In 2016 Bakamla received Rp 350 billion to finance its activities.

Bakamla coordinates with 14 institutions in the country's maritime sector, including the Navy, the Water Police, the Customs Office, the Immigration Office, the prosecutor’s office, the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry, the Foreign Affairs Ministry and the Transportation Ministry. (evi)

*thejakartapost()com/news/2016/12/11/bakamla-to-procure-new-patrol-boats-in-2017.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia detains 4 illegal foreign fishing ships

Pontianak, W Kalimantan (ANTARA News) - A patrol boat of the Indonesian Maritime and Fishery Ministry, Hiu Macan 01, detained four ships flying the Malaysian flag last Thursday for illegally fishing in Indonesian waters.

_"The motor vessels arrested are flagged Malaysian. However, 40 members of the crew are from Vietnam,"_ Erik Tambunan, the monitoring head of fishery and maritime resources of Pontianak, said here on Monday.

The ships were catching fish in the Indonesian Exclusive Economic Zone without any legal permit from the Indonesian government, Tambunan stated.

The four ships are two KM Suria Timur with 105 GT (gross ton) and 90 GT, KM PAF 4457 with 85 GT and KM JHF 8918T with 70 GT.

"We are detaining the ships in the monitoring dock of Pontianak of Kubu Raya District," Tambunan disclosed.

The crew of the ships violated Indonesia's fishing regulations, he said.

Besides, they were also using forbidden fishing equipment such as trawl nets in Indonesian waters, he revealed.

The authorities will enforce the law according to the countrys regulations, Tambunan added.

_http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/108346/indonesia-detains-illegal-foreign-fishing-ships_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## papacita

*Maritime security drives push for closer India-Indonesia ties*

Indonesian President Joko Widodo's two-day visit to India was a key step towards re-establishing proximity between two countries concerned about growing Chinese assertiveness, said analysts.

Mr Widodo and his counterpart, Prime Minister Narendra Modi, discussed a range of issues and areas of collaboration, but it was maritime cooperation that was the major takeaway from the visit.

In a statement released after their Monday talks, the two countries acknowledged they "share common interests in ensuring maritime security and the safety of sea lines of communication". They also stressed the need for freedom of navigation rights and a peaceful resolution in the disputed South China Sea while committing to more naval exercises.

Analysts said maritime security in particular was emerging at the centre of this latest push to strengthen ties.

"The (Indian) government is making an effort to get closer to Indonesia and maritime cooperation is the centre point of its renewed push. India's principal threat is in the Indian Ocean from China," said former Indian foreign secretary Lalit Mansingh.





President Joko and his wife pay their respects with floral tributes at The Samadhi or cremation site of Mahatma Gandhi at Raj Ghat in New Delhi. PHOTO: AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE
"President Joko has declared Indonesia will be a maritime hub for the region and he is strengthening naval capabilities. It is a good coincidence that our Act East policy focuses on maritime cooperation."

India's Act East policy, which follows from the earlier Look East policy, is aimed at strengthening economic, political and security ties with India's East Asian neighbours.

Mr Modi has made maritime security an important feature of his foreign policy amid a growing Chinese presence in the Indian Ocean, from Chinese submarines docking in Colombo to Beijing developing Gwadar Port in Pakistan.

Besides Indonesia, it has also strengthened maritime linkages with countries such as the United States and Japan, as well as other Asean countries.

Indonesia, too, has its own worries after Chinese fishing vessels started operating near the Natuna islands. Mr Joko in June went on a warship to the islands to send a message to China and reassert Indonesia's presence.

India and Indonesia have long historical ties. When former president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono visited in 2011, he was the chief guest at India's annual Republic Day, an honour given to countries that India views as close friends. The two nations also signed business deals worth billions, but there has been little traction in ties since.

This time around, the two countries agreed to look at ways to deepen economic ties, with India pledging to encourage Indian companies in pharmaceuticals, software and skill development to venture into Indonesia.

Still, bilateral trade has dipped over the last five years from US$21.44 billion (S$31 billion) in 2011 to US$15.95 billion last year, even though Indonesia remains India's largest trading partner in Asean. Analysts said that the time is now right for Indonesia and India - both large multicultural nations and among Asia's largest economies - to pursue closer ties.

"This is the best time for India to engage again with Indonesia. There is a commonality of views on the rule of law on freedom of navigation, on fighting piracy," said Professor Srikanth Kondapalli of Jawaharlal Nehru University.

"India's Act East policy cannot be successful without Indonesia."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia and Australia are sleeping ocean superpowers*
*



*
In many ways, Australia and Indonesia represent ocean superpowers. The two neighbouring countries share huge marine resources and opportunities. At the same time both face increasing challenges to their oceans and coastal regions brought about by climate change and over-exploitation.

Recently, marine scientists from Australia and Indonesia identified possible areas of collaboration for their countries to solve these challenges.

The scientists came together at the inaugural Australia Indonesia Science Symposium organised by the Australian and Indonesian scientific academies. We were conveners for the two-day discussion between the Australian and Indonesian marine experts.

The scientists highlighted at least eight potential areas of collaboration on marine science and climate change:


Scientists from both countries believe it’s important for Australia and Indonesia to work together to understand the impact of climate change on marine resources, and to create solutions. Climate change is causing rising sea levels and surface temperatures as well as ocean acidification. These have resulted in the bleaching of corals and mortality that affect livelihoods in both countries. Both scientific communities urge their governments to do more to rapidly reduce greenhouse gases.

They pointed out that Australia and Indonesia should look into developing a strategy to reduce CO₂ and other emissions by maximising their coastal ecosystems and oceans as carbon sinks.

The scientists recommended the two countries explore ways to increase cooperation and knowledge sharing in new technologies for the rapid monitoring of key marine resources. Many breakthroughs in technologies, such as image recognition, neural networks and machine learning, are set to rapidly reduce the time and costs of detailed reef monitoring.

The two scientific communities also suggested the countries work together to advance the sciences to better manage migratory species such as turtles, sharks and other megafauna.

They recommended a holistic approach to developing coastal fisheries. These fisheries require the development of whole-of-system thinking, with integrated management/governance that recognises the multiple uses and activities across space and time.

They noted that development of national parks has been successful to a substantial extent in both countries. But more work must be done in both countries. Baseline datasets need to be developed in order to detect and respond to present and future impacts.

The scientists see a need for Indonesia and Australia to develop greater cooperation on research, innovation and business development. The links between science and innovation and the blue economy need to be strengthened and reinforced.

They identified a need and interest to develop a regional partnership to collaborate on problem solving in the ocean space and to develop databases that readily available to multiple cultural and language groups.
*Why is this important?*
Both Australia and Indonesia are heavily dependent on their extensive coastal regions and oceans for their food, income and well-being. The ocean holds enormous economic potential, which runs into billions of dollars each year.

Australia’s ocean spans over 13 million square kilometres – an area twice that of Australia’s landmass. Indonesia’s ocean stretches across almost 2 million square kilometres and the country is endowed with one of the longest coastlines of the world – almost 100,000km long!

An estimated 70% of Indonesia’s population, or around 180 million people, lives on this coastline. Similarly, 85% of Australia’s population lives within 50km of the coast.

But marine ecosystems of both countries are facing threats of over-exploitation and destruction.

Pollution from chemicals and plastics has begun to choke entire coastlines, destroying ecosystems and opportunity. At the same time, ocean ecosystems such as coral reefs, kelp forests and mangroves are disappearing at rates up to 2% per year from many coastal areas.

Most fisheries are under-performing. According to the FAO, 80% of the fish stocks are fully exploited or are collapsing. That is, we are getting much less than the sustainable yield should give us.

On top of this, ocean ecosystems and fisheries are severely threatened by climate change – through ocean warming and acidification. These impacts – from the deepest sea to our coasts – are threatening to foreclose on our future ocean wealth and opportunity.

*The blue economy*
The World Wildlife Fund recently estimated the asset value of the ocean to be US$24 trillion – which if it were a country would be the seventh-largest economy on the planet. This oceanic “wealth” fund delivers US$2.5 trillion in benefits to humanity each year – an economic activity associated with the marine economy that is growing three times faster than Australia’s GDP.

Increasingly, countries and businesses are turning to the ocean to generate novel industries and opportunities for food and income. Termed the “blue economy”, there is increasing focus on better using ocean resources to feed our hungry world.

By 2050 the world’s population will have added 3 billion people and will reach 9 billion. To feed those extra 3 billion people the Food and Agriculture Organisation has indicated that food production must increase by 70%.

The FAO has said that 80% of the required production increases will have to come from increases in crop yields, with only 20% coming from new farmlands.

But the stark reality is that the rate of growth in yields of the major cereal crops has been steadily declining – from about 3.2% per year in 1960 to 1.5% today. Consequently, we must find another alternative or risk ecological disaster as we turn more and more parts of the world’s crucial ecosystems into food production systems.

And it is much more than a matter of simply finding more food.

For industries, such as tourism, new fisheries, energy production and the development of new pharmaceuticals, the blue economy represents an enormous untapped potential.

*Tackling the future as Marine Team Indonesia and Australia*
It is critical to strike a balance between harvesting the economic potential of our ocean and safeguarding its longer-term health and well-being.

Unfortunately, despite the economic value of these opportunities, the marine resources of Australia and Indonesia are at serious risk of being degraded before we develop these opportunities.

There is a great opportunity and imperative for Australia and Indonesia to join forces to solve these critical challenges.

But to solve the problems, we need greater knowledge about our ocean wealth. We also need to build the capacity to understand and sensibly exploit these ocean resources.

All this means more people and infrastructure. We also need to promote greater regional knowledge and regional information exchange. We need to come together much more regularly to swap ideas and develop new solutions and approaches.

And if we do, then the power of our respective oceans will be unleashed for the greater good.
http://theconversation.com/indonesia-and-australia-are-sleeping-ocean-superpowers-69886

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia ratifies sea border agreement with Singapore*
_Thursday, 15 December 2016_

JAKARTA: The Indonesian parliament on Thursday (Dec 15) ratified a sea border treaty with Singapore demarcating maritime boundaries in the eastern stretch of the Singapore Strait.

Deputy speaker for the House of Representatives Fahri Hamzah, who led the plenary session, officiated the decision which had the approval of majority of the lawmakers.

"We endorse the government of Indonesia to further establish cooperation to secure our economic as well as maritime benefits," said Hanafi Rais, deputy chairman from the National Mandate Party.

Mr Rais, who is also the deputy chairman of Commission I, which oversees defence and foreign affairs, added that the next step is for both countries to exchange the ratified documents.

Singapore and Indonesia signed the sea border treaty in 2014 when former Indonesian president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono visited Singapore.

The agreement defines the boundary spanning a 9.45-kilometre stretch between Changi and Batam. It is the third maritime border treaty between the two countries along the Singapore Strait.

Singapore welcomed the news of the ratification, a spokesman from the country's Ministry of Foreign Affairs (MFA) said in a media statement on Thursday night.

The MFA spokesman added: "The Treaty underscores our excellent working relationship and bilateral ties, and demonstrates the ability of both countries to work together in areas of mutual interest. Singapore is prepared to exchange the instruments of ratification once Indonesia is ready to do so.”

In 1973, both countries agreed on the maritime boundary along the central part of the waterways. In 2009, an agreement on boundaries in the western section was reached.

- CNA/ec/am

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news...-border-agreement-with-singapore/3370490.html
http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news...-border-agreement-with-singapore/3370490.html
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

*Japan, Indonesia to set up maritime forum*

_8:36 pm, December 19, 2016

By Keita Ikeda / Yomiuri Shimbun Correspondent_


JAKARTA — The Japanese and Indonesian governments are set to establish on Wednesday the Japan-Indonesia Maritime Forum, in which the two countries will discuss maritime cooperation.

Under the new framework, Tokyo will support Jakarta’s efforts to protect its maritime sovereignty in the South China Sea and other areas. By deepening cooperation with Indonesia, which has strong influence over the Association of Southeast Asian Nations, and through multilateral participation, Japan hopes to counter China, which has been building military strongholds in the South China Sea.

Luhut Pandjaitan, Indonesia’s coordinating minister for maritime affairs, will soon visit Japan and meet Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida to sign an agreement on the matter.

The forum will comprise meetings of relevant ministers of the two countries and working groups. In particular, Japan will likely assist the development of ports and other infrastructure projects — part of Indonesia’s national strategy — as well as the development of remote islands and the enhancement of maritime security capabilities, among others.

Indonesia is “neutral” with regard to sovereignty in the South China Sea — a stance that does not contest China’s claims in the area. However, poaching by Chinese fishing boats off the Natuna Islands on the southern edge of the South China Sea has become a serious issue.

Given the circumstances, the Indonesian government is implementing such measures as the development of a fish market to support fishermen. If Indonesian fishing boats are always operating in the area off the island, it will help protect the area. Japan will support this move as well.

Japan had competed against China in a bid for a high-speed rail project in Indonesia, but lost. China, by utilizing its abundant financial muscle, is approaching the Southeast Asian nations with economic aid. In addition to Cambodia, which is said to be pro-China, Beijing is trying to bring on its side the Philippines, with which it has a territorial dispute over the South China Sea.

Japan and the Unites States called for the cooperation of other nations in dealing with China at the ASEAN-related Summit Meeting in September, but failed to achieve tangible results. The joint statement adopted by ASEAN and China, stating that they “undertake to resolve the territorial and jurisdictional disputes ... through friendly consultations and negotiations by the sovereign states directly concerned,” served China’s cause.

Japan wants to turn the tide by bringing Indonesia on side — the country often described as the leader of ASEAN.

http://the-japan-news.com/news/article/0003415406


.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia Needs to Step up Its Fight Against Maritime Piracy*

Indonesia’s new maritime forum with Japan misses some critical areas of potential cooperation.

_By Dedi Dinarto
December 29, 2016_

Indonesia’s maritime sector gained a boost when on December 21, Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Luhut Binsar Panjaitan agreed to cooperate with Japan, establishing the strategic bilateral Indonesia-Japan Maritime Forum (IJMF). The two countries agreed to collaborate in the field of maritime security, maritime economy, maritime infrastructure, as well as maritime education and training, as The Jakarta Post has put it.

Seeking strategic cooperation in the maritime and industrial sectors, Luhut invited Japan to contribute to the development of fish markets in Natuna Besar and the energy sector in East Natuna. Furthermore, he hopes that Japan would be interested in constructing a strategic port in Sabang, as well as urging the Maritime Security Board to work with the Japanese on smuggling issues and cleaning up the ocean.

Though the agreement signifies strategic bilateral security cooperation between Indonesia and Japan in term of smuggling prevention, it appears to neglect a growing transnational maritime threat in Southeast Asia: maritime piracy, incidents of which have mostly occurred in Indonesian waters

Indonesia’s maritime sector gained a boost when on December 21, Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Luhut Binsar Panjaitan agreed to cooperate with Japan, establishing the strategic bilateral Indonesia-Japan Maritime Forum (IJMF). The two countries agreed to collaborate in the field of maritime security, maritime economy, maritime infrastructure, as well as maritime education and training, as The Jakarta Post has put it.

Seeking strategic cooperation in the maritime and industrial sectors, Luhut invited Japan to contribute to the development of fish markets in Natuna Besar and the energy sector in East Natuna. Furthermore, he hopes that Japan would be interested in constructing a strategic port in Sabang, as well as urging the Maritime Security Board to work with the Japanese on smuggling issues and cleaning up the ocean.

Though the agreement signifies strategic bilateral security cooperation between Indonesia and Japan in term of smuggling prevention, it appears to neglect a growing transnational maritime threat in Southeast Asia: maritime piracy, incidents of which have mostly occurred in Indonesian waters.

Another missing concern of Indonesia’s bilateral diplomatic engagement is the lack of success to carry out maritime diplomacy as one of the essential elements of the global maritime fulcrum doctrine. The unwillingness of the head of the Indonesian Maritime Security Board, Vice Admiral Arie Soedewo, to recognize maritime piracy as a plausible threat in Indonesian waters (or even more broadly in Southeast Asia) was reflected in the recent deal with Japan. At this point, it poses a serious question as to the Maritime Security Board’s functional role within Indonesia’s maritime security domain.

Indonesia must strengthen maritime security cooperation through active diplomacy. According to its capacity as a middle-power country, Indonesia should maximize its bargaining position at least in particular fields of interest. Indonesia should actively strengthen maritime security cooperation through bilateral and multilateral channels as a preventative measure, not only reacting when significant threats arise (as, for example, in the case of the establishment of trilateral cooperation with Malaysia and the Philippines after Abu Sayyaf’s kidnappings). Although, as the Japan deal shows, Indonesia is likely to focus more on developing the potential of maritime industries and services without any strategic measures on maritime security, both elements are prominent, and indeed inter-related.

Maritime security, as a vital part of becoming a global maritime fulcrum, should not be neglected for two crucial reasons. First, if piracy and armed attacks against ships cannot be forestalled by Indonesia’s coast guard and navy, it would potentially cause harm to the development of the maritime industry and service sectors. A lack of maritime security along the shipping lanes and ports in Indonesia would be a determinant factor for shipping companies weighing whether to involve Indonesia as a transit point.

Second, vulnerability to piracy may threaten the image of Indonesia as a maritime nation. If Indonesia is able to open up to receiving others’ contributions in the maritime industry sector, Indonesia will also need to respond to and prevent current and future maritime security challenges.

http://thediplomat.com/2016/12/indonesia-needs-to-step-up-its-fight-against-maritime-piracy/

+++

*Indonesian Navy trains ex-pirates to grow seaweed*

_Fadli - The Jakarta Post
Batam | Thu, December 29, 2016 | 05:27 pm _

The Indonesian Navy has provided training to 15 ex-pirates who once operated in the Malacca Strait to grow seaweed in Natuna and Anambas waters in Riau Islands province.

Navy base commander in Tanjung Pinang, Comm. S. Irawan, told The Jakarta Post on Wednesday that the Navy was monitoring 70 people previously arrested for piracy in the busiest maritime strait and the world, and had trained 15 of them to become seaweed farmers.

Irawan guaranteed that with the arrest of the 70 pirates, the Malacca Strait, which is also notorious for its high level of piracy, would be safe for at least the next 10 years. The Navy is also employing drones to monitor activity in the Malacca Strait.

“The 70 pirates who regularly operated in the Malacca Strait are being monitored closely by the Navy,” he said. He said the 70 had already been convicted and released but only 15 were willing to join the seaweed training.

He added that the 70 were key figures in Malacca Strait piracy. (evi)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/12/29/indonesian-navy-trains-ex-pirates-to-grow-seaweed.html


.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia seized 163 boats in 2016 for conducting illegal fishing
_Jakarta (Antara News) - A total of 163 boats were seized in 2016 for poaching fish in various regions of Indonesia._






"The number of boats seized increases every year," Sjarief Widjaja, the acting director of fishery and marine resource supervision of the Ministry of Fisheries and Maritime Affairs, stated here on Friday.

He said that in 2016, his office had deployed 35 ships to supervise the fishing areas and had conducted a check on a total of 3,783 fishing boats, thereby leading to the seizure of 163 vessels.

The figure was higher than 108 recorded in 2015 and 38 in 2014, he revealed.

The 163 boats were taken into custody based on strong evidence that they had conducted illegal fishing. Of the total, 140 were foreign boats and 23 were domestic vessels.

The largest number of boats seized was from Vietnam, reaching 83; followed by the Philippines, totaling 29; and Malaysia, 26.

Widjaja remarked that his office had also interrogated 1,661 crew members of fishing boats, of which 235 were named as suspects.

Minister of Fisheries and Maritime Affairs Susi Pudjiastuti affirmed that she would continue to prioritize efforts to crack down on illegal fishing activities by boosting sea security in 2017.

"The KKP (the ministry of fisheries and maritime affairs) will continue to focus on law enforcement and sea security," the minister said in a written statement received here on Thursday.

Pudjiastuti noted that the program would be prioritized and implemented in cooperation with the Task Force 115.

The minister remarked that the program was in line with the governments vision to make the sea as the nations future resource.

"(We) will continue operations to eradicate illegal fishing by sinking boats found involved in the practice, but now, we would not reveal it to the media. I think the efforts, so far, have been adequate to offer a deterrent effect," she added.

_http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...-boats-in-2016-for-conducting-illegal-fishing_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## papacita

*Vietnam to sign MoU on sea and fishery cooperation with Indonesia*
*



*
The Government has issued a resolution on the signing of a Memorandum of Understanding on sea and fishery cooperation with Indonesia. 
Under the resolution, the Government approves the content of the MoU between the two governments on sea and fishery cooperation.

The Government assigns leaders of the Ministry of Agriculture and Rural Development to sign the MoU on behalf of the Government. 

The Ministry of Agriculture and Rural Development will be the main agency to implement the MoU in coordination with relevant agencies, the resolution said.

_VNA_
http://english.vietnamnet.vn/fms/go...a-and-fishery-cooperation-with-indonesia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia to release 165 Vietnamese fishermen
_Indonesia handed over 70 fishermen to Vietnam on Tuesday at Soekarno Hatta International Airport, the Vietnam News Agency reported. Most of the fishermen had been detained for 3-4 months on Batam Island for illegally fishing in Indonesian waters._






Vietnam’s Embassy in Indonesia said that from now until the Lunar New Year, the neighboring country will release another 165 fishermen and send them home by air.

With airline tickets from Indonesia to Vietnam are selling out fast, the fishermen will be split into four groups with the last group arriving home on January 25.

It’s estimated that around 200 Vietnamese fishermen will remain captive in Indonesia.

_ Last year, Indonesia arrested nearly 1,100 illegal fishermen from Vietnam, rising steeply from 700 in 2015._

Colonel Tran Van Nam from Vietnam’s Coast Guard explained that many fishermen are unaware of international maritime laws or the boundaries of Vietnam’s waters, so they unwittingly stray into foreign fishing zones. In addition, loose management and weak penalties exacerbate the problem.

To prevent illegal fishing, the country’s Fisheries Resources Surveillance Department is trying to raise awareness about maritime boundaries and international maritime laws, and conducts frequent patrols to prevent potential violations.

_http://e.vnexpress.net/news/news/in...-fishermen-before-lunar-new-year-3530191.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

===

*Indonesia Has So Many Islands You Can Now Name One After Yourself*
_By Lauren Steele_






What do you get for the person who has everything? How about the namesake of a Southeast Asian island? The Indonesian government took a tally of their islands and as of this week, the official total count has jumped from 13,446 to 14,572. CIA numbers estimate that the archipelago is actually made up of more than 17,500 islands total.

Yes, that’s a lot of islands. And as it turns out, 6,000 of these islands are uninhabited, and a good portion of them don’t even have a name. That’s where you (or a bunch of affluent investors and narcissists) come in.

According to Indonesia’s Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs, Luhut Binsar Panjaitan, the government is going to try to profit from these remote and nondescript scraps of land in the ocean by allowing foreigners or entities to manage them and even give them the right to name them. Out of the 6,000 uninhabited islands in the archipelago, nearly 4,000 have the potential to become tourist destinations — so one day you could be hosting travelers on an island bearing the name of your choice.

There is one catch: just because you get to name the island doesn’t mean that the island is yours. The Indonesian government is not selling the land, but simply selling the rights to name it. This means that you could pay to name the island anything you like, but the island and everything on it still belong to Indonesia.

http://www.mensjournal.com/travel/a...s-you-can-now-name-one-after-yourself-w461941

++++

*'Name your own island,' Indonesia tells investors *

Investors willing to commit funds to developing some of Indonesia's more remote islands, thousands of which are still officially unnamed, will soon be able to leave their mark on the map ... literally.

"We would offer them the right to name the island, but they would not be able to name it as they wish," Ridwan Djamaluddin, a deputy minister for infrastructure at the Coordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs, told Asia Focus.

"It would still have to go through a process of approval and be in accordance with the related Home Affairs Ministry regulation.

"This is just one of the many ways in our strategy to lure investors here. This could be an incentive for them," he added.

The Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs, Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan, told a news conference on Jan 9 that the country still had 4,000 islands with no names. The Indonesian archipelago has 17,508 islands and stretches roughly 5,000 kilometres from west to east across the equator, with a total land area of 1.9 million square kilometres.

Should there be any foreign investors interested in turning an island into a tourism destination, Mr Luhut said they would be allowed to name the island. A Japanese investor, for example, could name an island Yokohama, but it would still be under Indonesian sovereignty, he stressed.

Turning some islands into tourist destinations, he said, would be a quick way to create job opportunities for local residents, stimulate the economy and increase tax revenues.

Data from the Investment Coordinating Board showed that in 2014, total investment in tourism was US$684.9 million, out of which $511.8 million was foreign investment. The tourism ministry has set a target for the sector to contribute 9.2% to gross domestic product (GDP) by 2019, compared with about 4% in 2014. The goal is to attract 20 million foreign tourist arrivals and generate $20 billion in revenue compared with $10.7 billion in 2014.

Damos Dumoli Agusman, the secretary of the directorate-general for legal affairs and international treaties at the Foreign Ministry, said that approval of any foreign investment to manage small islands and their surrounding waters should place a priority on the national interest, in accordance with the 2014 law on coastal areas and small island management.

"In order to gain a permit to manage the island, the investor must ensure among other things that that the island is uninhabited, ensure public access to the island, and [operate] in cooperation with an Indonesian partner," he told Asia Focus.

Mr Ridwan said Japanese investors had already expressed interest in at least three islands, though they are named already: Morotai in North Maluku which borders on the Philippines; the Natuna Islands in the northern maritime frontier area bordering the South China Sea; and Sabang in Aceh.

"We offer them the historical ties that Japan has with Morotai and by plane, it's only a four-and-a-half-hour flight from Japan," he said.

Morotai was a battleground when Japan fought the Allied forces during World War II, which ended with Japan's surrender in September 1945. A Japanese soldier hid for 30 years in the island's jungles until he was found in 1974.

Arista Atmadjati, a tourism lecturer at Universitas Gadjah Mada in Yogyakarta, said there was potential for Indonesia to develop its uninhabited, remote or outermost islands into tourist destination aimings at a niche market.

"It would be no problem for tourists in this market to visit far-flung islands. There are already islands in Indonesia that serve such purposes and they are very well known among a very segmented group of foreign vacationers," he said.

He said that promoting Morotai, with its historical connection to Japan, was a good example of a way to distribute foreign tourist arrivals away from major destinations such as Bali, Yogyakarta or Lombok to other parts of the vast archipelago.

But he is not in favour of giving foreign investors the right to name an island. "It's not as if we have run out of ideas to name our own islands. It should not be a difficult task for us to come up with our own names," he said.

Maritime activist Armand Manila, meanwhile, sees a broader threat to the country's maritime identity beyond the mere matter of names.

"Privatisation or commercialisation of coastal areas could sink local residents into structural impoverishment," said Mr Manila, who is the acting secretary-general of the People's Coalition for Equal Fisheries (Kiara), a grouping of environmental and social groups.

He said local residents had the traditional rights to passage in the waters off an island, to fish in its surrounding maritime area, access to clean water, and to benefit from the environment's natural resources.

"They could lose these rights due the commercialisation and privatisation of an island," he said. "There are already examples of local people being barred from fishing in their traditional fishing grounds because they lie within 1.5 kilometres of the coastline of a privately managed island.

"They are being evicted from their source of livelihood because they are considered to have the potential to destroy the maritime environment which serves as the island's tourism attraction."


http://www.bangkokpost.com/business...ame-your-own-island-indonesia-tells-investors

===

Hey Pak Luhut, I want to name an island too >> Katarawaii ...


.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

@katarabhumi 

i want to name one as Supilliuma

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia to Double GDP Contribution From Maritime Sector in Next Decade*
_JakartaGlobe - 24/2/2017_

Nusa Dua, Bali. Indonesia expects contribution from economic activities in its oceans to double in the next decade, setting an ambitious goal that reflects the country's concerted effort to clean up its oceans, develop sustainable fisheries, explore deep sea mining and establish world class tourist destinations.

"In the next decade, economic activities on our oceans, like offshore [oil and gas drilling], tourism or fisheries could contribute up to 25 percent of our GDP, from just 11 percent today," Vice President Jusuf Kalla said on Thursday (23/02). He was speaking in one of the forums at the World Ocean Summit in Bali, which gathers global chief executives, government officials and non-government organizations from 44 countries to discuss global maritime issues.

Indonesia, the world's largest archipelago, has liberalized investment on its fisheries sector to attract foreign investment, particularly to help process fishes for export.

Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Luhut Pandjaitan said the government is pinning its hope on the fisheries industry to accelerate production in the next decade. "We produce less than 10 percent of our full fishery potential every year. There's an enormous room for growth there," Luhut told reporters at the summit.

The fishery sector contributes about 8 percent of Indonesia's $930 billion gross domestic product last year and it was also one of the fastest growing sector in the economy. The country's export target this year is $5 billion worth of fish and other sea catch, up 19 percent from $4.2 billion last year.

Luhut said Indonesia is on the right track to increase its fishery production, which started with a crackdown on illegal and unregulated fishing led by Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti.

It also launched a $1 billion initiative on Wednesday to clean up its seas from plastic waste, which kills fish and destroys tourism, even in remote areas.

The government is seeking $20 billion in investment to develop ten priority tourist destinations across the archipelago — of which seven will rely on maritime tourism — over the next few years to help attract 20 million tourists by 2019.

"The tourism sector is a low hanging fruit to grow our economy and creates jobs. Results have been apparent since we open direct [flights] to favorite destinations," Luhut said.

Indonesia attracted 11.5 million foreign tourists last year, up 10 percent from 10 million in 2015.

The country also launched an initiative to map its vast sea floor to find more deep sea mining resources as well as pushed for more exploration of offshore oil and gas.

"On the oil and gas sector, we have to look for the right balance. Everywhere in the world, companies are coming up with an electric car. That could make oil and gas investment less lucrative," he said.

"We should not let our other [minerals] resources lie untouched on our sea bed. We should look into them more," he added.

Across the country, the government has been building new ports and launching subsidized sea vessels to ensure seamless distribution of goods between industrial center Java and natural resource-rich islands in eastern parts of Indonesia.

The minister said the Indonesian government can only come up with 25 percent of the total investment needed to boost the country's fishery, energy, transport and tourism industries. "We need the rest from the private sector and we are more than willing to give them incentives to come here," Luhut said.

http://jakartaglobe.id/economy/indonesia-double-gdp-contribution-maritime-sector-next-decade/

+++

*Indonesia urges ASEAN countries to improve maritime security*
_21st February 2017_

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Foreign Affairs Minister Retno LP Marsudi urged the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEANs) members to improve security in the regions waters during the ASEAN Ministerial Meeting (AMM) Retreat in Boracay, the Philippines, on Feb 20-21.

"Every country has the main responsibility of securing its waters. Hence, Indonesia calls on the ASEAN countries to take steps to improve maritime security, especially in the Sulu Sea, Sabah waters, and the surrounding areas," Minister Marsudi stated during her visit to the Philippines, as quoted by a release on Tuesday.

The two maritime areas are prone to crimes at sea, since within the last two years, several Indonesian citizens had become victims of kidnapping in those waters, Minister Marsudi remarked.

Hence, Indonesia has taken several initiatives to help improve maritime security in the ASEAN waters through coordinated patrols, she noted.

Indonesia and the Philippines will also launch a roll-on/roll-off route serving Bitung in North Sulawesi and General Santos and Davao of the Philippines. The sea route is expected to improve connectivity and economic integration in the ASEAN region.

The AMM Retreat is the first foreign ministerial meeting of the ASEAN under the chairmanship of the Philippines in 2017.

The Philippines has set six priorities for the ASEAN during its chairmanship: People-Oriented, People Centered ASEAN; Peace and Stability in the Region; Maritime Security and Cooperation; Inclusive, Innovation-led Growth; ASEANs Resiliency; and ASEAN: A Model of Regionalism, A Global Player.

During the meeting, Minister Marsudi addressed several issues, such as the follow-up of the 28th and 29th ASEAN summits, the Philippines priorities in 2017, external relations of the ASEAN, and several regional and international issues.

Indonesia also highlighted the importance of ASEAN member countries to deliver concrete results to society.

The ASEAN should also strengthen its unity and centrality in facing regional and global challenges.

Several issues to be put forth by Indonesia are maritime security, counterterrorism, ASEAN economic cooperation, and protection of migrant workers, among others.

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...-asean-countries-to-improve-maritime-security
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...-asean-countries-to-improve-maritime-security
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia‘s Outermost Island Secured to Prevent Foreign Occupation*
_Sunday, 12 March 2017_

JAKARTA, NETRALNEWS.COM - The Indonesian government has recently decreed 111 isles as the country's outermost isles to prevent possible foreign occupation, minister of fisheries and maritime affairs Susi Pudjiastuti said.

"The registration of ownership of the isles is to prevent occupation or ownership claims by foreign citizens," she said in a press statement received here on Saturday.

The government recently issued Presidential Decision Number 6, 2017 to register the country's outermost isles from foreign occupation. Susi stated that the presidential decision was issued to minimize problems that often disrupt national security, such as sales of land to foreign parties and private ownership of isles by Indonesian or foreign nationals.

She noted that using the regulation she could now monitor the isles for possible illegal activities, such as narcotic smuggling and slavery in the fishery sector, as well as illegal fishing.

The exploitation of resources in the isles could also be optimized to add income to the state, she added. Susi has so far underlined the importance of sustainability in the fishery industry with regard to preserving fishery resources in the country's waters.

She noted that industrial growth must be developed by paying close attention to sustainability of the industry and its resources. Indonesia has proposed accountability to various countries with regard to eradicating illegal fishing, she underlined, adding that several countries still continued to fish in the waters outside their territories.

http://www.en.netralnews.com/news/c....island.secured.to.prevent.foreign.occupation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia seeks justice after cruise ship ‘irreparably’ damages world’s richest coral reef *




Indonesia has begun investigating whether the captain of a cruise ship and the UK owner violated its laws after the ship crashed into its coral reef, known as one of the most biodiverse in the world.


Indonesia says it wants to take action after Captain Keith Michael Taylor smashed the Caledonian Sky cruise ship into a pristine coral reef then dragged across it at Raja Ampat in Indonesia's West Papua province last week.
Conservation International Indonesia, Papua University and West Papua's Regional Technical Implementing Unit said their initial evaluation of the damage caused by the ship, run by UK-tour operator Noble Caledonian, spread across 14,000 square metres.
In a statement this week, the Indonesian Maritime Affairs Ministry spokesperson said the destruction to the largely untouched Raja Ampat - known to be the most biodiverse in the world, according WWF - was "impossible to repair".
On March 4, the Caledonian Sky cruise ship carrying 102 tourists ran aground on coral reef surrounding Raja Ampat archipelago, comprising around 1,000 islands, northwest of Indonesia's West Papua province.
Captain Taylor manoeuvred the ship back to deeper waters using GPS but did not consider the low tide, according to the Maritime Affairs Ministry.
The ministry spokesperson lamented that "coral reefs which have been growing for hundreds of years were marred by the captain of MV Caledonian Sky in less than a day".
"Worse, the coral reefs damaged by the captain of Caledonian Sky was located right in the heart of Raja Ampat, the centre of marine biodiversity."
They added it was "impossible to repair parts of the reefs that have been damaged or destroyed".
Maritime Affairs Minister Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan told media at the Presidential Palace in Jakarta on Tuesday that the government this week commenced a joint task force, including his ministry, the Environment and Forestry Ministry, the Transportation Ministry, the Attorney General and the National Police to investigate the incident.
The task force will assess the environmental damage and whether the captain and Noble Caledonia breached Indonesian laws.
The Maritime Ministry spokesperson said while Noble Caledonian's insurance companies said they would pay for the damage to the environment, "that does not eliminate the criminal aspect of the case". 
Under Indonesia's 2009 Environment and Protection Management Law, damaging natural resources, such as coral reefs, is an offence that carries the possibility of imprisonment.
The Transportation Ministry is determining whether the ship had permission to enter shallow waters and whether the ship was equipped to measure water depth.
Conservation International Indonesia program manager Albert Nebore said, as quoted by Indonesia's daily The Jakarta Post, the cruise ship reportedly entered the area without consulting local guides.
"The skipper forced the ship to enter the area, which was not open to cruise ships," he said.
SBS has contacted Conservation International Indonesia and the Indonesian government to ask the cost of the damage to Raja Ampat, as well as tour operator Noble Caledonia for comment.

http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/...ruise-ship-irreparably-damages-worlds-richest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia seizes two boats off Aceh for illegal fishing*




An Acehnese man transporting fish at Lampulo port in Banda Aceh. Two vessels were detained by the Indonesian navy on Sunday for alleged illegal fishing in Indonesian waters off Aceh province.PHOTO: AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE

KUALA LUMPUR • The Indonesian navy has detained two vessels that flew the Malaysian flag, for allegedly fishing illegally in Indonesian waters off its Aceh province.
A spokesman for the Indonesian naval base Lantamal I in Belawan town in North Sumatra, Major Sahala Sinaga, said 10 crew members from Myanmar were detained in the Sunday incident, in the Strait of Malacca.
He added that a navy patrol boat approached the two vessels - KHF 1785 and FKPB 1781 - in different locations after they had entered Indonesian waters.
The vessels were using trawl nets to fish, he noted.
"Both vessels were caught when fishing near Aceh Tamiang," said Mr Sahala, adding that the boats were caught by the Western Fleet Quick Response Team on Lantamal I.
Indonesia, in recent years, has strictly enforced its maritime borders against illegal fishing, saying this has in turn boosted fish stocks for its fishermen. Jakarta has blown up more than 220 foreign boats caught fishing in its waters since the end of of 2014.
Mr Sahala claimed that the two vessels were carrying drugs that were thrown overboard before the boats were boarded by the Indonesian navy. "We suspect that the drugs were thrown into the water, considering that the route they were using is a known entry point for drug smuggling," he added.

http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se-asia/indonesia-seizes-two-boats-off-aceh-for-illegal-fishing

*Indonesia to Sink 70 Illegal Foreign Fishing Boats in April



*
Illegal fishing vessel Viking, which was seized by Indonesia’s Navy is anchored next to Indonesian navy ship KRI Sutanto before its sinking on the waters off Pangandaran, West Java, Indonesia, Monday, March 14, 2016. The navy seized the Nigeria-flagged Viking on Feb. 25 operating in waters off Tanjung Berakit in Riau Islands province south of Singapore. It was one of the half dozen ships dubbed the "Bandit 6" by the nonprofit Sea Shepherd Conservation Society, which hunted the boats and was among those who alerted Indonesian officials when the Viking entered the country's waters. AP/Andi Jatmiko

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Indonesian Navy’s Deputy Chief of Staff Admiral Achmad Taufiqoerrochman stated that they have detained 70 illegal fishing boats that are ready to be sunk in April 2017. The schedule was originally set for March but was delayed.
“Considering the State’s dense schedule, [such as] the IORA Conference and King Salman’s visit. We will do it in April,” Taufiq said on Thursday, March 16, 2017.
According to Taufiq, the number of illegal fishing boats that is set to be sunk will increase. This is due to the Indonesian Navy in the western region had just captured a foreign illegal fishing boat a few days ago. “It will increase and that number is for this year alone.”
Taufiq revealed that the legal status of the 70 boats is final. The size of the boats is various from a 70 GT (gross tonnage) to 120 GT. “The large ones will be made into monuments.”
Asked upon how many illegal fishing boats that will be turned into monuments, Taufiq explained that it will not be in a large number, just enough to represent the message.
The boats will be drowned in the spots where they were captured, he added. “They will be drowned in Indonesia’s Western region and Eastern parts too.”

https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2017/...ink-70-Illegal-Foreign-Fishing-Boats-in-April

Delayed just because King Salman visit, Seems that they want to make this blowing ceremony get many attentions, 
yeah make it big 

*Crackdown on Illegal Fishing to Have Long-Term Benefits: Study*





*Nusa Dua, Bali.* Indonesia's recent effort at reforming its fishing business and implementing sustainable investment principles in the industry will lead to a long-term increase in catch and profit for the domestic fishing industry, the preliminary result of an ongoing study by research think-tank Sustainable Fisheries Group at the University of California Santa Barbara showed.
"Over-exploitation and IUU (Illegal, Unreported and Unregulated) fishing are major concerns for the future of Indonesia's fishing industry, threatening the livelihood of 20 million Indonesians who rely on fishing. However, management reform will considerably increase catch and profit relative to what they are now," the group wrote in a short report to the Ministry, made available to the press on Wednesday (23/02).
The study, conducted in cooperation with the Ministry of Marine Affairs and Fisheries in the past two years, showed that reform and investment will lead to a profit $3.7 billion higher by 2050 than if the government decides to do nothing.
The amount of fish in Indonesia's oceans, or "fish biomass," will more than triple, allowing Indonesian fishermen to double their catch in the best case scenario.
In the worst case scenario, Indonesia ramps up investment without pursuing reform. This will lead to a steep profit increase that peaks at around $6 billion in 2022, before an inevitable deterioration in the fish biomass.
"This [study] shows that an environmental policy, even if it's a good one, will only result in an increase of [fish] population," Minister of Marine Affairs and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti said.
The minister said other countries should join Indonesia's fight against illegal fishing to complement their pro-environment policies.
Indonesia had already banned trawl fishing in 2014 and imposed a size limit for crab catch. Susi also headed a joint force on illegal fishing that has caught and drowned hundreds of illegal fishing boats from neighboring China, Vietnam, Taiwan, the Philippines and Malaysia.
The University of California study showed the crackdown has already succeeded.
A study of Indonesia's skip jack tuna population showed fewer illegal fishing and investment on small-scale local fleet have reduced skip jack fishing by 25 percent.
But in the long term, these government-led moves will lead to 25 percent more skip jack catch and 22 percent more profit by 2035.
Another assessment on blue swimmer crabs' population said the trawl ban and catch size limit of 100 mm carapace width can increase trap fishers' profit by 14 percent in 20 years.

http://jakartaglobe.id/business/crackdown-illegal-fishing-long-term-benefits-study/
Nice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

jek_sperrow said:


> ... Seems that they want to make this blowing ceremony get many attentions,yeah make it big.



Yeah, blow em all, just like the good old time.


Indonesia calls on all parties to respect Indonesian laws over detention of Singaporean boat captain

Indonesia has defended its detention of a Singaporean boat captain for allegedly trespassing in the country’s waters, urging all parties to respect existing laws.

Indonesian Foreign Ministry spokesman Arrmanatha Nasir told The Jakarta Post on Thursday (Mar 16) that the Malaysia-flagged vessel, the Seven Seas Conqueress, was allegedly involved in illegal conduct in Indonesian waters. He said the detention of its captain Ricky Tan Poh Hui and crew was carried out in Indonesia’s territorial waters.

“The case has entered the legal process and it is hoped that all parties will respect the applicable laws in Indonesia and observe the development of the legal process in question,” Mr Arrmanatha was quoted as saying by the newspaper.

He also said that the vessel allegedly did not have valid documents and permits, adding that consular access had been granted since the beginning of the investigation. The suspect’s lawyer had met several times at the naval base where Tan and the vessel are being held, he added.

readmore: _http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se...espect-indonesian-laws-over-detention-of-boat_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian marine & fishery patrol once again seized 21 units foreign illegal fishing boats. 17 from vietnam & 4 from philippines. March 7th: 4 units (Vn), march 12th: 5 units (Vn), march 13th: 2 units (Vn), march 14th: 6 units (Vn), march 17th: 4 units (PH).
_
_
Susi Kembali Ringkus 17 Kapal Ikan Asing Ilegal
_"Setelah menangkap empat KIA ilegal berbendera Vietnam pada tanggal 7 Maret 2017, kali ini 17 KIA ilegal berhasil ditangkap karena melakukan penangkapan ikan secara ilegal," kata Direktur Jenderal Pengawasan Sumber Daya Kelautan dan Perikanan (PSDKP), Eko Djalmo Asmadi dalam keterangan resminya seperti dikutip detikFinance di Jakarta, Selasa (21/3/2017).





_

Eko menjelaskan, 17 kapal tersebut ditangkap di perairan Natuna, Kepulauan Riau dan perairan Sulawesi Utara oleh empat armada kapal pengawas yang berbeda, yaitu KP Hiu 12, KP Orca 01, KP Hiu Macan Tutul 02, dan KP Hiu Macan 03.

Penangkapan pertama dilakukan oleh KP Hiu 12 pada tanggal 12 Maret 2017 di perairan Natuna, Kepulauan Riau atas lima KIA berbendera Vietnam, yaitu KM BV 3240 ukuran 119,7 GT, KM KG 90487 TS ukuran 102,47 GT, KM KG 90486 TS ukuran 63,99 GT, KM BV 93199 TS ukuran 60 GT dan KM BV 93198 TS ukuran 45 GT.

Kelima kapal tersebut ditangkap karena melakukan penangkapan ikan di Wilayah Pengelolaan Perikanan Negara Republik Indonesia (WPP-NRI) tanpa dilengkapi dengan dokumen yang sah dari pihak yang berwenang, serta menggunakan alat tangkap terlarang, pair trawl. Berhasil pula diamankan 44 orang berkewarganegaraan Vietnam yang merupakan Anak Buah Kapal (ABK).






Pada hari berikutnya, tanggal 13 Maret 2017, KP Orca 01 menangkap dua KIA Vietnam di perairan Zona Ekonomi Ekslusif Indonesia (ZEEI) sekitar Natuna Kepulauan Riau. Kedua kapal yang ditangkap yaitu KM BV 4393 TS ukuran 70 GT dan KM 93157 TS ukuran 131 GT.

Kapal yang diawaki oleh 13 ABK berkewarganegaraan Vietnam juga ditangkap karena melakukan penangkapan ikan di WPP-NRI tanpa izin serta menggunakan alat tangkap terlarang pair trawl.






Berikutnya pada tanggal 14 Maret 2017, KP. Hiu Macan Tutul 02 juga berhasil menangkap enam KIA berbendera Vietnam, yaitu KM ABADI 01 berukuran 107 GT, KM ABADI 02 berukuran 62 GT, KM ABADI 03 berukuran 83 GT, KM ABADI 04 berukuran 120 GT, KM ABADI 05 berukuran 109 GT, dan KM ABADI 06 berukuran 55 GT.

Keenam kapal tersebut juga tanpa dilengkapi dokumen yang sah dari Pemerintah Indonesia, serta menggunakan alat tangkap terlarang pair trawl. Selain itu, kapal-kapal tersebut juga mencoba mengelabuhi petugas dengan memberikan nama kapal dengan nama Indonesia (KM. ABADI) untuk menghindari pemeriksaan. Dalam penangkapan kapal tersebut berhasil diamankan 57 orang berkewarganegaaran Vietnam.

"Sebelas kapal berbendera Vietnam hasil tangkapan KP Hiu 12 dan KP Hiu Macan Tutul 02 dikawal dan telah tiba di Pangkalan PSDKP Batam pada tanggal 19 Maret 2017. Sedangkan dua kapal Vietnam hasil tangkapan KP Orca 01 di kawal ke Satuan Pengawasan Anambas. Selanjutnya kapal-kapal tersebut akan diproses hukum oleh Penyidik Pegawai Negeri Sipil (PPNS) Perikanan," jelas Eko.

Sementara di lokasi perairan yang berbeda, KP Hiu Macan 03 berhasil menangkap empat kapal perikanan asing (KIA) ilegal asal Filipina di perairan laut Sulawesi pada tanggal 17 Maret 2017. Kapal-kapal ini ditangkap karena melakukan penangkapan ikan secara ilegal di WPP-NRI. Berhasil diamankan sebanyak 17 ABK berkewarganegaraan Filipina.

Kapal-kapal tersebut diduga melakukan pelanggaran dengan sangkaan tindak pidana perikanan sebagaimana diatur dalam Undang-Undang Nomor 31 Tahun 2004 tentang Perikanan sebagaimana telah diubah dengan Undang-Undang Nomor 45 Tahun 2009 dengan ancaman pidana penjara paling lama enam tahun dan denda paling banyak Rp 20 miliar.

_https://finance.detik.com/berita-ek...si-kembali-ringkus-17-kapal-ikan-asing-ilegal_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

coolest maritime and fishery minister in the world.. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1820810298173838

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Coast Guard seized another 13 units illegal fishing boats from Vietnam in Natuna waters on March 22, 2017

Kapal Pengawas (KP) Hiu Macan-01 Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP) yang tergabung dengan operasi rutin Bakamla menangkap belasan Kapal Ikan Asing (KIA) berbendera Vietnam di perairan timur Laut Natuna. Penangkapan itu merupakan operasi rutin yang digelar di Perairan Natuna.






Kasubbag Humas Bakamla Kapten Mar Mardiono mengatakan penangkapan bermula ketika kapal pengawas yang dinakhkodai oleh Captain Samson dan didampingi Kasi Keselamatan Laut Bakamla RI Suyitno sedang melakukan operasi patroli rutin di Perairan Natuna. Sekitar pukul 07.45 WIB melihat adanya aktivitas mencurigakan oleh sekelompok kapal ikan sedang melakukan aktivitas penangkapan ikan.

"Setelah didekati oleh kapal pengawas hiu macan 01 dan dideteksi melalui pantauan radar serta teropong terlihat kapal ikan asing berbendera Vietnam sedang melakukan aktivitas penangkapan ikan secara Illegal dengan menggunakan alat tangkap pair trawl yang dilarang di wilayah perairan Indonesia," kata Mardiono dalam keterangan tertulis yang diterima detikcom, Rabu (22/3/2017).






Menurut Mardiono, 13 kapal ikan asing itu berusaha melarikan diri saat melihat kedatangan kapal pengawas. Setelah dilakukan pengejaran, 13 kapal bersama 94 awak kapal tersebut berhasil diamankan.

"Selanjutnya KP Hiu Macan-01 melakukan pengawalan dan penahanan terhadap 13 KIA Vietnam beserta 94 orang yang seluruhnya merupakan warga negara Vietnam tersebut ke Stasiun PSDKP Pontianak Kalbar," urai Mardiono.






Menurut Mardiono, 13 kapal ikan asing itu berusaha melarikan diri saat melihat kedatangan kapal pengawas. Setelah dilakukan pengejaran, 13 kapal bersama 94 awak kapal tersebut berhasil diamankan.

"Selanjutnya KP Hiu Macan-01 melakukan pengawalan dan penahanan terhadap 13 KIA Vietnam beserta 94 orang yang seluruhnya merupakan warga negara Vietnam tersebut ke Stasiun PSDKP Pontianak Kalbar," urai Mardiono.

Berikut ini identitas 13 kapal beserta alat tangkap yang digunakan dan jumlah ABK:
1. BV. 92553 TS, 90 Gt, pair trawl 3 crew
2. BV. 92552 TS, 45 GT, Pair trawl. 11 crew
3. BV. 5273 TS, 95 GT, pair trawl, 11 crew
4. BV. 5271 TS, 50 GT, pair trawl, 3 crew
5. BV 5525 TS, 90 abk, pair trawl, 10 crew
6. BV. 94437 TS, 40 GT, Pair trawl, 3 crew
7. BV 9480 TS, 60 GT, Pair Trawl, 3 crew
8. BV 92886 TS, 95 GT, pair trawl, 13 crew
9. BV 55028 TS, 50 GT, pair trawl, 2 crew
10. BV. 92709 TS, 95 GT, pair trawl, 12 crew
11. BV. 92696 TS, 95 GT, Pair trawl, 10 crew
12. BV 92206 TS, 45 GT, pair trawl, 3 crew
13. BV. 90951 TS, 90 GT, trawl, 12 crew

_https://news.detik.com/berita/d-345...ap-13-kapal-ikan-berbendera-vietnam-di-natuna_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

This time, Indonesian Navy seized 5 units illegal fishing boats from Vietnam in Natuna waters on March 23th, 2017

Unsur-unsur KRI Gugus Tempur Laut Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat (Guspurla Koarmabar) yang dipimpin langsung oleh Komandan Guspurlaarmabar Laksamana Pertama TNI Arsyad Abdullah, S.E., menangkap dan mengamankan lima kapal ikan asing (KIA) berbendera Vietnam yang sedang melakukan ilegal fishing di perairan Laut Natuna, (23/3/2017).






Penangkapan terhadap lima KIA Vietnam tersebut dilakukan KRI Diponegoro-365 salah satu unsur KRI Guspurla Koarmabar yang terlibat melaksanakan operasi Prasama Udhaya-17. Kelima KIA Vietnam yang ditangkap masing-masing Kapal BD 30976 TS berbobot 30 GT dengan jumlah anak buah kapal (ABK) 6 orang dan memuat ikan campuran sebanyak 30 kg, Kapal BD 11102 TS berbobot 30 GT dengan jumlah ABK 6 orang dan memuat cumi sebanyak 20 kg, Kapal BD 93643 TS berbobot 30 GT dengan jumlah ABK 6 orang dan memuat cumi sebanyak 30 kg, Kapal BD 31082 TS berbobot 30 GT dengan jumlah ABK 6 orang dan memuat cumi sebanyak 10 kg dan Kapal BD 30832 TS berbobot 30 GT dengan jumlah ABK 6 orang dan memuat cumi sebanyak 20 kg.






Dari hasil pemeriksaan sementara, Kelima KIA berbendera Vietnam tersebut diduga kuat telah melakukan pelanggaran batas wilayah perairan Indonesia dengan melakukan kegiatan penangkapan ikan tanpa dikengkapi dokumen dan ijin (ilegal fishing) di wilayah perairan Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif Indonesia (ZEEI).






Berdasarkan pelanggaran tersebut, Kelima KIA Vietnam beseta ABK dan muatannya dikawal menuju Pangkalan Angkatan Laut (Lanal) Tarempa guna proses hukum lebih lanjut.

*Dispen Koarmabar*


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The crackdown continued. Indonesian Maritime Police seized 2 units illegal fishing boats from Vietnam in Natuna waters on March 27, 2017. One Vietnamese boat captain jumped into the sea and gone missing.






Kapal Patroli Antasena Polda Kalimantan Barat dan Kepulauan Riau menangkap dua kapal ikan asing berbendera Vietnam yang melakukan _illegal fishing_ di perairan Natuna. Saat penangkapan, satu ABK terjun ke laut dan belum ditemukan.

Berdasarkan laporan yang diterima *detikcom*, pada Rabu (29/3/2017), pejabat Korpolairud Baharkam Polri Kompol Sherly Anggraini mengatakan kapal Vietnam dengan nomor BD 9317 TS ditangkap pada Senin (27/3) pukul 13.00 WIB dengan jumlah ABK lima orang.






Kapal ini mengangkut 300 kilogram ikan dari berbagai jenis. Kapal pertama yang ditangkap ini dinakhodai oleh Pham Chi Tam (WN Vietnam).

Dua jam kemudian, sekitar pukul 15.00 WIB, Polairud kembali menangkap satu kapal ilegal dengan nomor BD 93581 TS. Tidak disebutkan berapa banyak ikan yang diangkut oleh kapal ini. Nakhoda kapal ini bernama Le Dinh Chieu (WN Vietnam).

Saat ditangkap, Le Dinh Chieu melompat dari kapal dan belum ditemukan.

readmore: _https://news.detik.com/berita/d-345...kapal-asing-asal-vietnam-1-abk-terjun-ke-laut_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

81 more vessels sunk over illegal fishing today
_
The Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry on Saturday sank 81 more vessels for fishing illegally in Indonesian waters. The vessels were arrested by Satgas 115, the ministry’s illegal fishing prevention task force, and other authorities in fishing territories across Indonesia. _

_



_

“We were helped by the Indonesian Military and National Police in sinking the vessels in 12 locations. They are Aceh; Ambon and Ternate in Maluku; Bali; Belawan in Medan, North Sumatra; Bitung, North Sulawesi; Merauke, Papua; Natuna and Tarempa in Riau Islands; Pontianak, West Kalimantan; Sorong, West Papua; and Tarakan in North Kalimantan,” Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said as quoted by _kompas.com_.

Susi directly led the procession to sink the 81 vessels from Morela Beach in Ambon. The minister was in contact with 11 other areas where dozens of vessels were sunk via a video conference call and live streaming. The vessels were sunk starting at 10 a.m. Jakarta time using explosives with a measured explosion capacity.

“We have made calculations so that this will not affect the environment, sea conservation areas and the safety of our sea navigation,” said Susi.

Of the total, 46 vessels were Vietnamese flagged, 18 were from the Philippines, 11 from Malaysia and six were Indonesian vessels.

_Meanwhile, SINO 36, an Indonesian-flagged vessel with a capacity of 268 gross tonnage, was confiscated by the state through a court ruling._ The government would use the vessels as a monument to depict Indonesia’s efforts in combating illegal, unreported and unregulated fishing. Indonesia has sunk 317 ships since October 2014.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/04/01/81-more-vessels-sunk-over-illegal-fishing.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_UPDATE: Despite the attempt from Indonesian Gov & Media to avoid agitating China by not mentioning China at all, it is revealed that the "Indonesian flag boats" are actually owned and operated by Chinese company. One Chinese boat will be used as a monument to depict Indonesia’s efforts in combating IUU fishing, while the rest are blown up just like the others.





6 SINO illegal fishing boats. Owned by Chinese company._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> _UPDATE: Despite the attempt from the Indonesian Gov & Media to avoid agitating China by not mentioning China at all, it is revealed that the "Indonesian flag boats" are actually owned and operated by Chinese company. One Chinese boat will be used as a monument to depict Indonesia’s efforts in combating IUU fishing, while the others are blown up just like the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 SINO illegal fishing boats. Owned by Chinese company._



good target practice actually, they were in appropriate size like a small corvette or patrol boats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> good target practice actually, they were in appropriate size like a small corvette or patrol boats



True, they are comparable in size with PC-40, around 250GT.


----------



## Robin Wong

Maaf repost ternyata.


----------



## Svantana

Blow them all,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia has now sunk 317 foreign fishing vessels since 2014, when it began taking a tougher stance against illegal fishing in its waters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia a trendsetter in fishing policy in Asia
_COUNTRIES in Southeast Asia are adopting Indonesia’s zero tolerance policy for illegal fishing in their waters, says the Indonesian government._






In a press release issued on Saturday, Indonesian fisheries minister Susi Pudjiastuti said that “several countries such as Laos, Myanmar and Cambodia, are also implementing a moratorium policy to restrict illegal fishing.”

“They have also established a fishery task force,” she said.

Fisheries are an important part of Indonesia’s economy and in 2014 it was estimated by the government that illegal fishing was costing it IDR101 trillion (US$7.6 billion) a year.

Under Susi’s leadership within Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s Cabinet since 2014, Jakarta has pursued a hard-line approach to cracking down on illegal fishing in the country’s territorial waters.

Indonesia has detained foreign fishermen and destroyed more than 300 boats caught in its waters in recent years, including blowing up 60 boats last August to mark Indonesian independence day. Most boats have come from neighbouring countries like the Philippines, Malaysia and Thailand.

Susi’s tough approach has made her one of the most popular ministers in the government.

It has, however, led to some tension with other Asian nations, including last year when a Chinese coast guard vessel intervened as Indonesia attempted to detain a Chinese fishing boat near the South China Sea.

The Chinese owners of confiscated fishing boats pleaded with the government not to destroy their property last year, the minister declared “if there’s illegal fishing carried out by an American boat, we will sink it too.”

Speaking on the weekend Susi said, “I see that China and Thailand have tightened their fishing regulations. China has also issued a moratorium on licensing for their fishing vessels.”

Last week, the government destroyed 81 boats caught illegally fishing in Indonesian waters in 12 locations across the archipelagic nation.

Referring to the name one of the boats she witnessed being destroyed in Ambon in eastern Indonesia, Susi said “We hope that _Sino _is a symbol of our victory over fish poaching.”

“Some fishermen in Ambon of Maluku Province can catch fish that weighs four kilograms,” Susi added on Saturday.

“It is possible that a 30-kilogram tuna fish can appear near the sea shore if all of us begin implementing the policy and protecting the marine resources.”

_https://asiancorrespondent.com/2017/04/indonesia-trendsetter-fishing-policy-asia-govt/_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Coast Guard seized 4 units illegal fishing boats from Vietnam in Natuna waters on April 9, 2017

Kapal Pengawas (KP) Hiu Macan-01 milik PSDKP-KKP yang tergabung dalam operasi rutin Badan Keamanan Laut Republik Indonesia berhasil menangkap empat kapal ikan asing Vietnam, dan tiba dengan selamat di Stasiun PSDKP Pontianak, beberapa hari lalu. Penangkapan tersebut bermula pada Minggu (9/4) sekitar pukul 06.32 WIB, saat KP Hiu Macan bernomor lambung 01 yang dinakhkodai Capt. Samson mendeteksi keberadaan kapal-kapal ikan asing yang sedang beroperasi di Laut Cina Selatan ZEE Indonesia, dan ketika didekati terlihat kapal bernama KM. BV 0329 TS GT. 90 berpasangan dengan KM. BV 0216 TS GT. 70 sedang melakukan penangkapan ikan menggunakan alat tangkap pair trawl. (FOTO: Humas Bakamla RI/LINDO)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Marine and Fishery Patrol has seized 42 units illegal fishing boats from January until march this year. 







This number is bigger compared to 32 boats that seized in the same period last year. From 42 boats, 4 units come from Philippines, 4 units come from Malasia, while the rest come from Vietnam. VN boats mostly captured in Natuna waters, PH boats mostly captured in north sulawesi waters, while Malasia boats mostly captured in Malacca strait.

_https://finance.detik.com/berita-ek...gkap-42-kapal-pencuri-ikan-hingga-akhir-maret_

Police detain Malasian fishing boat, four crews

Aceh marine police have seized a Malaysian-flagged fishing boat and arrested four Myanmar crews and the captain for alleged illegal fishing in the Indonesian waters of Melaka Straits.

An official of Aceh marine police, Adjunct Senior Commissioner Sukamat, said here on Tuesday that _the fishing boat was detained on April 16_ at 04.21 am local time.

"The boat was named KM KHF 1742. Before it was arrested, the Malaysian-flagged boat had been monitored," Sukamat said, adding that the illegal fishing boat has used a trawl.

The boat tried to escape when the police patrolling boat approached them.

"After it was stopped, the police checked the ships document. But it did not have a fishing license in the Indonesian waters. The ship and its crews were brought to Kuala Nangsa," he noted.

The ships captain Nay Hun Tun, 37, and three crews, namely Min Win San, 26, Aye Myint Tun, 27, and Nai Min Kyaw, 26, were all Burmese.

"At first, they tried to greet Indonesian police with Bahasa Indonesia and acted as if they are Indonesian fishermen. But after further investigation, the police found that they were Burmese," he added.

The police have also seized some 100 kilogram of fish, a set of trawl, GPS, radio, ships document, and a passport.

The case would be handled by the maritime and fishery monitoring post in Belawan.

_http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/110513/police-detain-malaysian-fishing-boat-four-crews_


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia seeks Interpol's help to find dredger*
*China-flagged ship escapes after 20 crew members arrested for pillaging shipwreck*

Jakarta is seeking Interpol's help to nab a Chinese dredger vessel that escaped after being stopped by the Indonesian navy on Thursday in waters off the Riau Islands, Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said.
The crew of the China-flagged MV Chuan Hong 68 was allegedly pillaging the shipwreck of Swedish supertanker Seven Skies, which sankbetween Jemaja and Repong islands in 1969.
The navy patrol had left the vessel anchored at the scene as it took back the crew for questioning onshore, but when a second warship arrived to secure the Chuan Hong, it was gone.
"We hope that for this huge vessel, we could get Interpol's assistance to help with the arrest. This was not a fishing boat, but a dredger boat," said Ms Susi.
The Jakarta Post said MV Chuan Hong 68 is a 8,352 gross ton vessel, 122m long and 32m wide.
The incident was revealed at Ms Susi's meeting with reporters on Friday night at her home, where she was giving an update on Indonesia's enforcement action in its maritime territories.
The Jakarta Post reported Navy Deputy Chief of Staff, Vice-Admiral Achmad Taufiqoerrochman, saying that 20 of the vessel's crew - 16 of whom were Chinese nationals - were arrested.
He did not rule out that other crewmen may have been hiding on the vessel during the inspection and later escaped with the dredger.
Earlier this month, Indonesia announced it had destroyed 317 fishing boats confiscated from poachers since President Joko Widodo took office in October 2014.
Of these, 81 were blown up and sunk by the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries on April 1 to signal that the government is not letting up on its fight against illegal fishing in its territorial waters.
Most of the 317 fishing boats were from Vietnam (142), followed by the Philippines (76), Malaysia (49), and as far as Belize in Central America. One was from China.
Last year, Indonesia suffered annual losses of more than US$20 billion (S$28 billion) from poaching and illegal transhipment activities, according to Ms Susi's ministry.
The ministry said in a statement on Friday that enforcement action against unlawful incursions in Indonesian waters resulted in the arrest of 107 illegal fishing boats from Malaysia, the Philippines and Vietnam between January and April this year. "Illegal fishing is more rampant," Ms Susi said, adding that so far the number of such cases this year is higher than the same period last year.

http://www.straitstimes.com/world/indonesia-seeks-interpols-help-to-find-dredger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Patrol ships seize five Vietnamese-flagged fishing vessels

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - A patrol ship of the Ministry of Fisheries and Maritime Affairs (KKP) has seized five Vietnamese-flagged boats for allegedly fishing illegally in Indonesian waters.

"The KKP has once again showed success in protecting the countrys sovereignty and fisheries and marine resources," the Secretary of the Ministrys Directorate General of Fisheries and Marine Resources Supervision, Waliyo Abutohir, said in a press statement received here on Friday.

He said _the foreign vessels were caught in the Indonesia Exclusive Economic Zone around the South China Sea on April 21._

The ships are identified as KM. TG 94196 TS, TG 91917 TS, KM. TG 90869 TS, KM. TG 92367 TS and KM. TG 92512 TS.

_A total of 31 crew members, who are all Vietnamese citizens, have been arrested following the operation and arrived in Pontianak on Thursday._

"They will be legally processed," Waliyo said.

From January till the end of April this year, KKP has seized up to 68 ships for illegally fishing in the countrys waters.

KKP Minister Susi Pudjiastuti revealed during a visit to Japan recently that Indonesia would adopt Japans radar surveillance technology to monitor the countrys fishery and maritime sector.

"I was in Wakatobi some days ago and saw a Japanese-made radar there. I hope Indonesia can have more of them to be placed minimally in four locations in Indonesia," she said.

Susi further said she had expressed an interest in the Japanese technology when she met with the President Director of Japan Radio Co (JRC), Kenji Ara, on April 12.

On the occasion, Kenji said JRC has six representative companies in Indonesia employing 3,200 Indonesia workers.

"We are glad to hear that the minister is interested in the JRC monitoring system. We will be happy discussing it and contributing to the Indonesian radar system. Perhaps, it will be later," he said.

Minister Susi said Indonesia needs radars to improve KKPs surveillance technology to make prevention of illegal fishing boats more optimal.

She added that she was interested in the JRC radar because it could detect foreign ships entering the countrys waters within a radius of up to 150 kilometers.

"The Indonesian government is exploring the latest surveillance technology that may be used in Indonesia."

_http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/110687/patrol-ships-seize-five-vietnamese-flagged-fishing-vessels_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia-Philippines sea border pact ratified

_JAKARTA - Indonesia's Parliament on Thursday (April 27) ratified a landmark sea border agreement with the Philippines, which sets the exclusive economic zone (EEZ) boundaries between the two countries in the Mindanao and Celebes seas._

"The conclusion of the agreement with the Philippines and the subsequent ratification by Indonesian Parliament constitutes the seriousness of the Indonesian government in resolving the border issue with all of Indonesia's neighbours," said Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi in a statement.

The new boundary, said to be about 1,161km long, is the first maritime border agreement to be finalised between Jakarta and Manila.

It was first inked in 2014 after more than two decades of negotiations between the two sides.

The ratification by Parliament comes just days before President Joko Widodo heads to Manila for the 30th Asean Summit and a meeting with his Philippine counterpart Rodrigo Duterte, to launch a new trade route aimed at improving connectivity in the region.

Lawmakers at the plenary session on Thursday applauded the move, adding that the pact will also support security operations to safeguard the area against piracy and terrorism, as well as offer economic opportunities.

"This benefits both countries as there is now confidence over where the borders are, and therefore each country can explore and exploit the natural resources such as fish, crude oil, gas and other minerals," said Mr T.B. Hasanuddin, who is deputy chair of the Parliamentary Defence Committee.

When the agreement was first signed in 2014 during the term of then-president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, it was hailed as a model for the peaceful settlement of territorial disputes in the region.

It also came amid the escalation of tensions fuelled by Beijing's territorial claims in the South China Sea.

China claims almost all of the strategic waterway, while Vietnam, the Philippines, Malaysia, Brunei and Taiwan have overlapping claims.

Indonesia is not a party to the disputes but became concerned after Beijing declared in March last year that the waters around the Natunas, which lie within Indonesia's EEZ, are part of its "traditional fishing grounds".

Indonesia's Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry officials had said that a clear boundary will allow it to take tougher enforcement action against illegal fishing in its waters.

"A clear boundary will make it easier for us to take strict action when we find Filipino fishermen operating in our waters," Mr Reza Shah Pahlevi, the ministry's director of fisheries management, told The Jakarta Post last week. "It will also provide legal certainty for our fishermen, especially in determining the areas where they can operate."

Ms Retno added on Thursday that Indonesia will continue its efforts in negotiating the three-point boundary between Indonesia, Malaysia and the Philippines.

_http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se-asia/indonesia-philippines-sea-border-pact-ratified_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia arrests 580 Vietnamese fishermen

JAKARTA – Indonesian authorities have detained nearly 580 Vietnamese fishermen for illegally fishing in the country’s waters, according to the Vietnamese embassy in Jakarta. The captured fishermen are mainly from the provinces of Bà Rịa – Vũng Tàu, Tiền Giang and Kiên Giang in the south, and Bình Định, Khánh Hòa, Phú Yên, and Bình Thuận in the central region.






Nguyễn Thanh Giang, a staff of the Vietnamese Embassy in Indonesia, said the list of arrested Vietnamese fishermen “does not match reality,” so they are working hard to get updated information so that citizen protection procedures are initiated to get the fishermen back home.

Vietnamese Ambassador Hoàng Anh Tuấn told Vietnam News Agency reporters in Indonesia that the embassy always attaches importance to protecting Vietnamese citizens and promptly addressing relevant issues. 

The agency has asked the Indonesian side to treat the Vietnamese fishermen humanely and return their assets. It has also co-ordinated with authorised agencies in Viet Nam to complete procedures for repatriating the fishermen.

The embassy has recommended that relatives of arrested citizens co-ordinate with the department of foreign affairs in their localities to fulfill related procedures and ask Indonesian authorities to release the fishermen.

The number of Vietnamese fishermen arrested by Indonesian authorities has increased this year. Since the beginning of 2017, 42 fishing boats with 392 fishermen have been arrested.

The embassy has coordinated with concerned Indonesian agencies to repatriate 390 fishermen.

To prevent similar violations, the embassy has worked with domestic agencies to increase communication campaigns to raise Vietnamese fishermen’s awareness of regulations of both nations and the need to strictly abide by them.

Indonesia strictly implements regulations on illegal fishing activities in the country’s waters. In almost all cases, violating ships or boats are destroyed. VNS

_http://vietnamnews.vn/society/375921/indonesia-arrests-580-vietnamese-fishermen.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Captures Maritime Grave Robbers

Somebody has been stealing warships from Southeast Asian waters – more specifically, sunken warships, which are prized for their scrap metal value. Indonesian authorities now believe that they have caught one of the perpetrators: they allege that the_ 8,000 gt Chinese grab dredger Chuan Hong 68 was responsible for illegally wrecking the pre-WWII Japanese destroyer Sagiri, plus the passenger vessels Hiyoshi Maru and Katori Maru, the steamship Igara and – most recently – the tanker Seven Skies.  _





The Chuan Hong 68's crew under arrest (Indonesian Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry / supplied)

_It is the second time that maritime authorities have caught the Chuan Hong 68 in as many months. On April 20, the Indonesian Navy detained her in the waters off Natuna in the Riau Islands on the suspicion that she was engaged in illegal dredging. She escaped on April 22 and fled to Malaysia, where she was detained once again by the Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency. Indonesian authorities have taken custody of her 20 crewmembers for questioning. _

"I laud the Malaysian authorities, in this case the Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency, which has been cooperating with the Indonesian Navy, to seize _MV Chuan Hong 68_ in the Pengerang waters, East Johor," said Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti in a statement. She added that the practice of illegal salvage was unfortunately common in Indonesian waters, by foreign as well as domestic vessels.






The Jakarta Post reports that the Chinese government believes the _Chuan Hong 68 _was operating under charter to a Malaysian firm. "It has been engaged in offshore engineering in the waters specified by the Malaysian side according to the contract," the Chinese Foreign Ministry said in a statement.

As of Monday, the _Chuan Hong 68's_ AIS signal showed her at anchor at the Pasir Gudang Anchorage off Pengerang, Malaysia. Recent images of her topsides show a heavy crane all the way forward on her bow, rigged to a giant pointed grapple. Scrap is shown strewn about the decks aft of the crane.

Unlicensed wreck removal has affected a significant number of maritime war graves in Northern European and Southeast Asian waters. Many warships sunk in World War I and World War II have been vandalized for their bronze propellers, the copper in their boilers and even for their scantlings and hull plating. Vessels built before 1942 have steel that was smelted before atomic bomb testing put radioactive isotopes into the atmosphere, and this "low-background" material is valuable for building sensitive instrumentation.

The plundering continues despite the fact that these ships are designated war graves. Two Dutch vessels that went down in the Battle of the Java Sea have completely disappeared, along with a section of a third. The wrecks of HMAS _Perth_, HMS _Electra_, HMS _Exeter_, USS _Houston _and USS _Perch _have also been affected.

UK newspaper The Guardian found that local institutions in Indonesia – including a university and a maritime authority – were involved in "licensing" at least one WWII vessel salvage operation. Photos of that operation taken by local residents and provided to the paper (below) correspond closely to the appearance of the _Chuan Hong 68. _

_http://maritime-executive.com/article/indonesia-captures-maritime-grave-robbers_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia Wants Global War on Illegal Fishing*
_The Southeast Asian state wants illegal fishing to be declared a transnational crime._

By _Prashanth Parameswaran - May 09, 2017_

Over the weekend, Indonesia’s Maritime and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said at a seminar that Indonesia would ask the United Nations to support its efforts to categorize illegal fishing as a transnational crime. Her comments reflect the importance that the administration of President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has attached to illegal fishing domestically, regionally, as well as internationally.

As I have noted before, since coming to power in October 2014, Jokowi has vowed to realize his vision of turning Indonesia into a “global maritime fulcrum” between the Indian and Pacific Oceans. While that vision has several pillars, one key manifestation of it has been clamping down on illegal fishing. According to Jokowi, over 5,000 ships operate illegally in Indonesian waters each year, making a mockery of Indonesian sovereignty and resulting in annual losses of over $20 billion. The fishing sector is a key part of Indonesia’s economic development – according to 2016 data by the United Nations (UN), Indonesia is the world’s second biggest fish producer, generating 14.3 million tons of seafood per year.

The most visible manifestation of Indonesia’s crackdown on illegal fishing has been the public sinking of ships, dubbed the “sink the vessels” policy (See: “Explaining Indonesia’s Sink The Vessels Policy Under Jokowi”). But Indonesian officials have been keen to emphasize – and rightly so – that there are other important economic, legal, and diplomatic efforts that are being undertaken at home as well, including a moratorium on issuing business licenses and the setting up of local fisheries courts.

Meanwhile, abroad, Indonesian officials, including Jokowi and Susi, have been raising the issue of illegal, unreported, and unregulated fishing (IUU) in regional and international fora and working more with other institutions that have long been highlighting problems in this domain. At the Second International Symposium on Fisheries Crime in Yogyakarta last October, Jokowi reiterated the case for cracking down on illegal fishing, noting that Indonesia’s own efforts had already seen its production capacity rise over the past few years. And during the World Ocean Summit in Bali in February, Susi made a similar call to the one she did this weekend, asking the UN and the European Commission (EC) to classify IUU fishing as a transnational organized crime.

In the eyes of Susi, the case for making illegal fishing a transnational crime is clear. IUU fishing by nature involves transnational organizations from various countries – using different flags, crews, and ships – which means that truly cracking down on it would require enforcement from international institutions like the UN and the European Union (EU). Furthermore, classifying it as such would also allow countries to get assistance from organizations such as Interpol and the UN Office on Drugs and Crime (UNODC) for their own efforts to eradicate IUU fishing.

Indonesia’s international efforts have found backing from other countries as well, including Norway and Sweden. That too is no surprise. For years, countries have complained that illegal fishing, which can include a range of practices along the fisheries value chain not only at sea, but also on land, from improper vessel registration to money laundering, has received neither the attention it deserves nor the understanding it requires. This has especially been the case on the law enforcement side, where some illegal fishing practices are the product of organized criminal groups.

Despite the obstacles inherent in such an effort, Indonesia shows few signs of letting up. Indeed, in her remarks over the weekend, which were at a seminar at Muhammadiyah University in Yogyakarta, Susi indicated that Peter Thomson, the president of the UN General Assembly, had helped coordinate and facilitate a side event where Indonesia could raise the issue of illegal fishing and ask the world body’s support to declare it a transnational crime.

http://thediplomat.com/2017/05/indonesia-wants-global-war-on-illegal-fishing/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

‘That’s My Fish’: Indonesia’s Fisheries Enforcer Blasts Poachers 

WASHINGTON — A high school dropout turned seafood entrepreneur is leading Indonesia’s crackdown on illegal fishing, winning plaudits from conservationists and awards as far away as Washington despite her explosive methods.






A favorite tactic: seizing foreign fishing vessels and blowing them into smithereens to send a message to her country’s neighbors.

Susi Pudjiastuti, honored this week in Washington for her ecological work, has led the charge in destroying hundreds of fishing vessels in the past two years as the Indonesian government’s minister for maritime affairs and fisheries. Her efforts haven’t eliminated a problem that has plagued the archipelago nation for decades, she said, but they have boosted fish stocks and curbed smuggling.

*Benchley award*

Catches of anchovies, king prawns and yellow fin tuna are up, helping local fishermen and reducing food prices, Pudjiastuti said.

“What we actually earn also is respect,” Pudjiastuti said in the American capital, where she joined other recipients of the annual Peter Benchley Ocean Awards, named for the author of “Jaws.” She was cited for her efforts in protecting Indonesia’s marine ecosystem, and tackling poachers and organized crime.

“They cannot just do anything anymore,” Pudjiastuti added. Whereas 10,000 foreign vessels used to fish in Indonesian waters “like in their own country,” she said the new reality was clear: “Not anymore.”





FILE - Debris flies into the air as foreign fishing boats are blown up, Feb. 22, 2016, by the Indonesian Navy off Batam Island, Indonesia.



*Neighbors irked*

For China and others in the region, sensitive politics also are at play. Indonesia’s uncompromising approach has irked neighbors whose boats have been caught up in the dragnet for operating in seas plagued by territorial disputes. The campaign may partly reflect Indonesia’s desire to show it is in control of its vast territory of 17,000 islands.

Pudjiastuti, 52, has won popularity at home as the campaign’s leader, defying initial skepticism when she was tapped as minister in 2014. She had no political experience and hadn’t graduated high school. But she spent three decades as a seafood entrepreneur and knew the business. She also had run her own charter airline, Susi Air, to distribute and export produce.

On taking office, she quickly declared a fishing moratorium for foreign vessels that had often operated under Indonesian flags

*300 vessels sunk*

And to ram the point home, Indonesian authorities have sunk more than 300 foreign fishing vessels.

In the most recent mass-destruction in early April, Indonesian authorities destroyed 81 empty ships in a single weekend. Most were from Vietnam, the Philippines, Malaysia and Thailand. In March 2016, a large Nigerian-flagged vessel was caught poaching toothfish and, after being evacuated, blown up with great fanfare. Pudjiastuti posed on the beach afterward with navy officials, their fists raised in the air with the smoking boat behind them.

“The visuals and press that comes from her tough practices on blowing these ships up has really helped educate the world,” said Sally Yozell, director of the environmental security program at Washington’s Stimson Center think tank, speaking of the global scourge of overfishing. She recognized, however, the regional frictions of the campaign, which included several incidents last year of Indonesia firing warning shots and seizing Chinese fishing vessels in waters off its Natuna islands.

*Help from US, Australia*

Pudjiastuti also acknowledged some tensions. She said she briefed ambassadors of neighboring countries, including China, before the crackdown and sought support.

“Poaching is not a part of good bilateral relations,” she said Friday at the Stimson Center.

Indonesian authorities have another 100 seized fishing vessels waiting to be destroying and they are impounding another dozen or so each week, she said. Few are Chinese fishing vessels, which are bigger, faster and often accompanied by the nation’s coast guard, making it harder to police their activities, she added.

The United States and Australia are providing support to Indonesia, including satellite technology to help surveillance of waters. Indonesia hopes for Japanese technical help, too.





South China Sea Territorial Claims



Indonesia isn’t among the half-dozen governments contesting control of reefs and islands in the South China Sea, an emerging Asian flashpoint. But it has reason to be wary of China’s claims. The so-called nine-dash line that Beijing uses to demarcate its expansive territorial claims extends into Indonesia’s internationally recognized exclusive economic zone, or EEZ, that extends 200 nautical miles off its coast.

Pudjiastuti said she is less concerned over the subtleties over Indonesia’s stance than her diplomat colleagues. “For me it’s more clear. Once it’s in my EEZ, that’s my fish,” she said.

_http://www.voanews.com/a/indonesia-fisheries-enforcer-honored/3850436.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Vietnamese, Indonesian patrol boats square off in Natuna waters

Indonesian authorities released five Vietnamese vessels after a patrol boat belonging to the neighboring country intercepted in the arrest of the vessels for fishing illegally in Natuna waters in Riau Islands on Sunday, an official has confirmed.






“That’s true, we will give more details in a media conference tomorrow,” Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry’s director general of oceanic and fisheries resources surveillance (PSDKP), Eko Djalmo, told_ The Jakarta Post_ on Monday.

The PSDKP reportedly arrested on Sunday morning five foreign fishing vessels flying Vietnamese flags that were equipped with gill nets, fishing equipment and 55 crew members.

When the PSDKP prepared to escort the vessels to its Batam base for processing, a Vietnamese patrol boat appeared. The patrol boat reportedly intercepted and rammed into one fishing vessels, which subsequently sank.

The Vietnamese patrol boat crew also reportedly apprehended a PSDKP crew member and asked that the fishing vessels and crews be released. Tension escalated in the afternoon when two Vietnamese navy ships arrived in Natuna waters.

Later in the afternoon, PSDKP patrol vessels returned to base without the arrested vessels.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...patrol-boats-square-off-in-natuna-waters.html_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

HIU 12 Tangkap 6 KIA Vietnam di Natuna

Direktorat Jenderal Pengawasan Sumber Daya Kelautan dan Perikanan (PSDKP) melalui Kapal Pengawas (KP) Perikanan berhasil menangkap kapal ikan asing (KIA) ilegal yang beroperasi di Wilayah Pengelolaan Perikanan Republik Indonesia (WPP-RI).






Penangkapan tersebut dilakukan oleh Direktorat Jenderal PSDKP melalui KP Hiu 12 yang dilakukan pada tanggal _10 Mei 2017_. Keenam kapal berbendera Vietnam tersebut ditangkap di perairan Natuna, Kepulauan Riau.

Adapun kapal yang ditangkap, yaitu 1) KG 92673 TS, 2) KG 93374 TS, 3) KG 90430 TS, 4) KG 90429 TS, 5) BV 95008 TS dan 6) BV 6666 TS yang diawaki oleh 47 (empat puluh tujuh) orang berkewarganegaraan Vietnam. Kapal ditangkap karena melakukan penangkapan ikan di wilayah Republik Indonesia tanpa dilengkapi dokumen yang sah dari pemerintah Indonesia dengan menggunakan alat tangkap terlarang _Trawl_.

Selanjutnya keenam KIA tersebut dikawal ke Satwas PSDKP Natuna untuk menjalani proses hukum oleh Penyidik Pegawai Negeri Sipil (PPNS) Perikanan.

Kapal-kapal tersebut diduga melakukan pelanggaran dengan sangkaan tindak pidana perikanan sebagaimana diatur dalam Undang-Undang Nomor 31 Tahun 2004 tentang Perikanan sebagaimana telah diubah dengan Undang-Undang Nomor 45 Tahun 2009 dengan ancaman pidana penjara paling lama 6 (enam) tahun dan denda paling banyak Rp. 20 milyar.

_http://djpsdkp.kkp.go.id/arsip/c/485/?category_id=20_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Navy seized 1 illegal fishing boat from Malasia with 5 Thai crews, in Malacca strait, Mei 23th 2017

TNI Angkatan Laut Lanal Lhokseumawe kembali menangkap kapal ikan asing (KIA) asal Malaysia yang melakukan illegal fishing di Perairan Selat Malaka Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif Indonesia (ZEEI) Utara Aceh Tamiang, Selasa (23/5).






Kapal ikan berbendera Malaysia tersebut ditangkap unsur Kapal Angkatan Laut (KAL) Bireuen II-1-63 Lanal Lhokseumawe dengan Komandan KAL (Dankal) Lettu Laut (P) Yulianto yang tengah beroperasi patroli di Perairan Selat Malaka. Personel KAL Bireuen juga menahan kapal dan lima anak buah kapal (ABK).






Komandan Angkatan Laut (Danlanal) Lhokseumawe Kolonel Mar Nasruddin melalui Perwira Staf Operasi (Pasops) Lanal Lhokseumawe Mayor Laut (P) Anto Hartanto Wibisono, saat dihubungi Rabu (24/5/2017), mengatakan, kapal ikan yang ditangkap milik Than Choon Yap warga negara Malaysia.

Adapun lima ABK yang ditahan adalah Uthai Pradasuk, Chaichana Chuenta, Phuwadon Manyawet, Wirot Phimngam dan Traithep Promrak. Semua ABK merupakan warga negara Thailand.

_https://www.harianaceh.co.id/2017/05/25/tni-al-kembali-tangkap-kapal-ikan-malaysia-di-perairan-aceh/_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Maritime Police seized 1 Malaysian illegal fishing boat with three Myanmar crews in Malacca Strait, Mei 24th 2017

Petugas gabungan antara Direktorat Kepolisian Perairan (Ditpolair) Polda Aceh bersama BKO Mabes Polri yang menggunakan Kapal Zaitun-3014, kembali berhasil menangkap kapal nelayan asing berbendera Malaysia KM KHF 1821 GT 63.19 di Perairan Selat Malaka, Rabu (24/5) lalu sekitar pukul 03.00 WIB dini hari. Kapal yang diawaki tiga anak buah kapal (ABK) asal Myanmar diduga mencuri ikan di Selat Malaka Perairan Indonesia.






Meski kejadian ini hampir sepekan lalu, Direktur Polair Polda Aceh Kombes Pol Drs Suroso Miharjo MM baru memberitahukan hal ini pada Minggu (28/5). Menurut Kombes Suroso, penangkapan itu dilakukan setelah tim gabungan mendeteksi keberadaan kapal nelayan asing itu sedang mencuri ikan di perairan Aceh. “Ketika kapal petugas gabungan mendekat, nahkoda dan Kepala Kamar Mesin (KKM) kapal asing itu langsung melompat ke laut dan menaiki kapal lain. Tapi, tiga ABK KM KHF 1821 GT 63.19 itu tetap berada di kapal,” ungkap Kombes Suroso didampingi Kasubdit Gakkum, AKBP Sukamat SH, SIK, MH.

AKBP Sukamat menyebutkan ketiga ABK asal Myanmar yang berada di kapal nelayan asing tersebut adalah Yan Naing (30), Nay Lin Annangu (28), dan Aung Myo Lwim (34).

“Mereka mencuri ikan menggunakan pukat tunda (trawl netts). Di samping itu juga melanggar ketentuan dan perundang-undangan karena menangkap ikan di wilayah perairan Indonesia.”

Sukamat menambahkan selama ini kapal-kapal nelayan asing yang ditangkap karena mencuri ikan di Perairan Selat Malaka berbendera Malaysia, tetapi nahkoda dan para ABK-nya adalah warga Myanmar.

Kasubdit Gakkum, AKBP Sukamat mengatakan kapal nelayan asing itu sudah ditarik ke Satpolair Polres Kuala Langsa dan sudah diserahkan ke PPNS PSDKP Belawan Pos Idi di Aceh Timur. Begitu juga dokumen kapal dan barang bukti (BB) lainnya, seperti 500 kilogram ikan campuran dan satu set alat tangkap ikan Trawl. Ketiga tersangka ini diduga melanggar Pasal 92 UU RI Nomor 31 Tahun 2004 tentang Perikanan.

_http://tribratanewsaceh.com/lagi-la...ikan-berhasil-ditangkap-ditpolair-polda-aceh/_



Indonesian Navy seized 1 Vietnamese illegal fishing boat in Natuna sea while being observed from afar by VN Coast Guard, Mei 28, 2017.

Gugus Keamanan Laut Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat (Guskamla Koarmabar) yang dipimpin Komandan Guskamlaarmabar Laksamana Pertama TNI Bambang Irwanto, M.Tr (Han)., menangkap dan mengamankan kapal ikan asing (KIA) berbendera Vietnam yang sedang melakukan penangkapan ikan tanpa dilengkapi dokumen yang sah (ilegal fishing) di perairan Laut Natuna, Minggu (28/5).






KIA berbendera Vietnam yang sedang melakukan penangkapan ikan secara ilegal tersebut, diperiksa dan diamankan oleh KRI Fatahillah-361 salah satu unsur di bawah kendali operasi (BKO) Guskamla Koarmabar. Saat dilaksanakan pemeriksaan pada posisi 06° 00’ 00’’ LU - 105° 53’ 30’’ BT, KIA Vietnam tersebut tampak dibayang-bayangi Cost Guard Vietnam dengan jarak kurang lebih 5 nm, namun pemeriksaan tetap dilaksanakan dikarenakan KIA Vietnam berada di wilayah perairan Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif Indonesia (ZEEI).






Dari hasil pemeriksaan sementara, KIA Vietnam tersebut diketahui bernama BD 10783 TS berbobot 50 GT dengan ABK berjumlah 6 orang dan diduga kuat telah melakukan pelanggaran batas wilayah perairan Indonesia dengan melakukan kegiatan penangkapan ikan tanpa dilengkapi dokumen dan ijin yang sah (ilegal fishing) di wilayah perairan ZEEI.






Berdasarkan pelanggaran tersebut, KIA berbendera Vietnam beserta ABK dan muatannya dikawal menuju Pangkalan Angkatan Laut (Lanal) Tarempa guna melaksanakan proses hukum lebih lanjut.

_http://www.portal-komando.com/2017/05/guskamla-koarmabar-tangkap-kia.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia releases 695 Vietnamese fishermen*

_Some fishermen had been languishing in detention centers for 2 years after straying into Indonesian waters_

By Ainur Rohmah - Friday, 9/6/2017

Indonesia on Friday released 695 Vietnamese fishermen who were detained after straying into its waters.

They had been languishing in detention centers in Sumatra’s Riau province after being captured by authorities and accused of illegal fishing.

The freed fishermen will be picked up by three Vietnamese coast guard ships in the waters of Batam, said Eko Djalmo, head of marine and fishery resources at the Maritime Affairs Ministry.

Only five of the fishermen had served prison sentences, while the 690 others never went to trial, he added.

Some fishermen had been in the detention centers for as long as two years, Djalmo said, according to Indonesian news website Kompas.com.

Indonesia has harsh laws to combat illegal fishing in its waters. Detained foreign vessels are cleared of their crew, and then fired at and sunk.

The captain is captured and forced to undergo legal proceedings.

The fishermen’s release comes as Vietnam returned an Indonesian patrolman it had rescued from a boat accident in May.

In September 2016, Indonesia released 228 Vietnamese fishermen.

http://aa.com.tr/en/asia-pacific/indonesia-releases-695-vietnamese-fishermen/838196


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## NEKONEKO

7 illegal fishing boat seized (2 malaysia, 5 vietnam) in natuna water 

*Dalam Sepekan, 7 Kapal Asing Pencuri Ikan Ditangkap di Perairan Natuna*

*BATAM, KOMPAS.com* - Dalam sepekan, tujuh kapal asing ditangkap di perairan Natuna saat tengah mencuri ikan.

"Dua kapal pencuri ikan berbendera Malaysia ditangkap KP Antasena pada 1 Juli, sementara lima kapal ditangkap KP Bisma pada 8 Juli berbendera Vietnam," ujar Kabid Humas Polda Kepri Kombes Pol S Erlangga WR di Batam, Kamis (14/7/2017).

Erlangga mengatakan, dalam satu kapal dengan bobot 180 GT yang ditangkap berisikan 21 orang ABK, sementara kapal lainnya dengan bobot 120 GT berisi empat orang ABK.

"Kapal itu beriringan, jadi ABK satu kapal bisa pindah ke kapal lain. Kedua kapal sama-sama berbendera Malaysia meskipun seluruh ABK berkewarganegaraan Vietnam," tutur dia.

Sedangkan 5 kapal lainnya tidak memiliki dokumen apapun. Kelima kapal tersebut yakni kapal BV 4851 TS GT 80 bendera Vietnam dengan nahkoda Le Van Huong (WN Vietnam) serta 7 ABK berkebangsaan Vietnam. Barang bukti pada kapal tersebut sekitar 200 kilogram ikan berbagai jenis.

Selanjutnya kapal BV 4850 TS GT 40 berbendera Vietnam, dengan nahkoda Nguyen Van Toan dan dua ABK berkewarganegaraan Vietnam.

Kapal BV 5209 TS GT 80 berbendera Vietnam yang dinahkodai Vo Van Luan dengan delapan ABK semua berkewarganegaraan Vietnam. Barang bukti ikan campuran seekitar 300 kilogram.

Keempat, kapal BV 5560 TS GT 80 berbendera Vietnam dengan nahkoda Nguyen Xuan Tong dan ada enam ABK berkewargaan negara Vietnam.

Barang bukti yang diamankan, mencapai lima ton ikan. Terakhir, kapal BV 5561 TS dengan bobot GT 40 dinahkodai Tran Van Nu serta dua ABK berkewarganegaraan Vietnam dalam kapal tersebut.

"Semua mereka telah melanggar ketentuan sebagaimana dimaksud dalam Pasal 27 ayat 2 jo Pasal 93 ayat 2 UU RI No 45 Tahun 2009 tentang Perubahan atas UU RI Nomor 31 Tahun 2004 tentang Perikanan karena melakukan penangkapan ikan secara tidak sah," tuturnya.

Sebelumnya, Kapolda Kepri Irjen Pol Sam Budigusdian mengatakan, melimpahnya sumber daya ikan di perairan Indonesia khususnya Natuna dan Anambas mengundang banyak nelayan asing datang dan melakukan penangkapan secara ilegal.

"Pada saat ini masuk musim ikan, jadi banyak nelayan asing datang untuk mengambil kekayaan laut Indonesia itu. Sehingga kapal kami terus patroli untuk mengamankan wilayah dari berbagai kejahatan termasuk pencurian ikan," tutupnya.

http://regional.kompas.com/read/201...ing-pencuri-ikan-ditangkap-di-perairan-natuna

*Shipping Companies Face Criminal Charges After Damaging an Indonesian Reef*
The vessels broke loose in storms, destroying around 15,000 square feet of coral in Karimunjava National Park.

Indonesian authorities have indicted five local shipping companies on charges of gross negligence after their coal barges damaged coral reefs in a Javan marine park, according to a local official.

About 15,000 square feet of reef in Central Java's Karimunjava National Park were wrecked when five coal-carrying vessels separately ran aground during storms on January 14th and February 10th, according to the head of the Karimunjava National Park Agency, Agus Prabowo.

One of seven marine national parks in Indonesia, Karimunjava (also known as Karimunjawa) is known for its extraordinary coral reefs—which include two protected biota species, black coral and organ pipe coral. Nearly 500 species of reef fish thrive in the waters around Karimunjava, and the park is a popular tourist attraction among divers and snorkelers from Indonesia and abroad.

According to Prabowo, the vessels that damaged the reefs were granted permission by the head of the local port to make an emergency detour and take shelter at the park's islets—Cilik and Tengah—due to bad weather.

But in each case the ships' mooring lines broke as strong currents dragged the boats to the reef, he added.

"We are trying to prove if there was actual negligence by the boat captains'” said Prabowo by phone, adding that the Central Java police are handling the case.

The ship operators are Jakarta-based PT Sindu Mulia and PT Pancaran Samudera Transport; Surabaya-based PT Pancamerak Samudera; Bintan-based PT Nasional Bina Buana; and Samarinda-based PT Peti Samudera Adi Jaya, according to the park agency.

Under Indonesia's 2009 environmental law, individuals convicted of damaging the environment through negligence face a maximum of three-years imprisonment and fines of up to three billion Indonesian rupiah ($224,000).

On top of the criminal charges, the Ministry of Environment and Forestry's law-enforcement body has been in negotiations for compensation with the companies' insurers, Prabowo said.

"The amount of settlement should consider many aspects, such as environmental damages and social economy impacts," he said.

The boats trashed coral from various genera, such as acropora, porites, and diploria, environmental activist Amiruddin told local media. A coordinator at the non-governmental organization Indonesia Coral Reefs Action Network, Amiruddin was involved in the preliminary investigation.

The damage to the coral reef was estimated to reach about 28 billion Indonesian rupiah, Abdul Rachim, head of local green group Central Java Environmental Partnership Network reported to state news agency Antara.

"The compensation will be used to revive the damaged area, and the restoration will be the responsibility of the companies," Prabowo said, adding that the firms have been "pretty cooperative" with the government in handling the case.

Declared in 2001 as a marine reserve, the park—which houses 22 islands stretching across 425 square miles—is part of the Karimunjava Archipelago, also known Crimon Java.

The reserve has nine zones in which different activities are permitted, such as traditional fishing, tourism, or scientific research, in accordance with 2012 regulations by the Natural Resources Conservation Directorate General at the Ministry of Environment and Forestry.

Despite their protected status, Karimunjava's reefs face multiple threats, including trawl fishing, global warming, and irresponsible diving and snorkeling, Prabowo said.

"We have marine police patrolling twice a month across the national park to check on fishermen's activities. Also, we have asked the locals to spread the word about fighting against destructive fishing," Prabowo said when asked about his agency's efforts in preventing hazards to the marine ecosystem.

"What's important is a working cooperation between the authorities and the people in managing Karimunjava National Park," he added.

The Indonesian government is mulling the revision of its ocean regulations in order to beef up security in its marine protected zones in the wake of a Bahamian-flagged cruise ship grounding that wrecked 18,882 square meters of coral reef in the Raja Ampat islands in March.

https://psmag.com/environment/shipp...iminal-charges-after-damaging-indonesian-reef

After Raja Ampat now Karimun, stop destroying coral reefs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia Navy seize Vietnamese-flagged Illegal fishing vessels*

*Nyuri Ikan di Laut Natuna, TNI AL Tangkap Kapal dan 12 ABK asal Vietnam*





Petugas mengamankan kapal pencuri ikan asal Vietnam di Laut Natuna (Foto: Ashab/Okezone)

Muhammad Bunga Ashab
Jurnalis

*TANJUNGPINANG* - Kapal Perang Republik Indonesia (KRI) Sutanto-377 TNI AL menangkap satu kapal asal Vietnam TG 92816 TS saat mencuri ikan di perairan landas kontinen Indonesia Laut Natuna secara ilegal, Jumat 21 Juli 2017. Petugas juga mengamankan 12 anak buah kapal (ABK) yang saat ini dibawa menuju Lanal Tarempa guna proses hukumnya.

Komandan Lantamal IV Laksma TNI R Eko Suyatno mengatakan, saat ini kapal Vietnam tersebut dikawal menuju Lanal Tarempa, guna proses hukum lebih lanjut. Dia menuturkan, jajaran Gugus Keamanan Laut Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat (Guskamlabar) dan Guspurlabar terus mengintensifkan patroli di perairan wilayah Laut Natuna, Kepulauan Riau untuk menegakkan kedaulatan dan hukum di laut. 

"Saat ini kapal tangkapan tersebut beserta barang bukti telah diserahkan ke Lanal Tarempa wilayah kerja Lantamal IV Tanjungpinang untuk proses hukum lebih lanjut," ujar Eko dalam rilis yang diterima, Senin (24/7/2017).

Dia menyampaikan, peristiwa berawal KRI Sutanto-377 yang tergabung dalam Satuan Tugas Operasi Walya Udhaya17 Guskamla Koarmabar dibawah kendali operasi Komandan Guskamlaarmabar Laksma TNI Bambang Irwanto berhasil mengamankan satu kapal ikan asing berbendera Vietnam, TG 92816 TS yang melakukan _illegal fishing_ di perairan Landas Kontinen Indonesia, Laut Natuna. KRI Sutanto-377 mendapatkan kontak visual Kapal Ikan Asing (KIA) Vietnam yang sedang mengapung pada posisi 06°10’50” U-106°06’30” T.

"Setelah didekati dan diperiksa kapal tersebut tidak dilengkapi dengan dokumen yang sah," kata dia.

Komandan KRI Sutanto-377, Letkol Laut (P) Erwin Baharudin memerintahkan perwira jaga untuk melaksanakan prosedur jarkaplid (Pengejaran penangkapan dan penyelidikan) terhadap KIA tersebut. Dari hasil pemeriksaan diketahui kapal tersebut yang melakukan kegiatan penangkapan ikan di perairan Landas Kontinen Indonesia, Laut Natuna, tidak dilengkapi dengan dokumen yang sah dan telah menangkap ikan campuran dan cumi dengan jaring.

"KIA asal Vietnam melakukan kegiatan penangkapan ikan di Laut Natuna tanpa dokumen yang sah," ujar Erwin.

*(ran)

http://news.okezone.com/read/2017/0...-tni-al-tangkap-kapal-dan-12-abk-asal-vietnam*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sanchez

Indonasia，

A criminal country！

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia arrests four foreign fishing vessels*
3 hours ago | 339 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Maritime and Fisheries Affairs Ministry has arrested four foreign fishing vessels, consisting of two Malaysian-flagged vessels and two Vietnamese-flagged vessels, for illegal fishing in Indonesian waters.

"The ministrys vessel captured the fishing boats on July 18," the Director General of Marine Resources and Fisheries Supervision Eko Djalmo Asmadi said here on Monday.

The Malaysian flagged-vessels were arrested by Hiu 12 Patrol Boat in the waters of the Malacca Strait.

The officers arrested SLFA 4641 MV with three crew members who were Indonesians. Meanwhile, the ministry also arrested the SLFA 4948 MV with four Indonesian crew members.

Both vessels were arrested for fishing illegally without permission and operating trawl fishing gear in Indonesian waters.

The officers has escorted both vessels to Lampulo Port of Aceh Province for investigation.

Additionally, the two Vietnamese vessels were arrested by Orca 02 Patrol Boat in the Indonesian Exclusive Economic Zone of North Natuna Sea.

The patrol boat arrested BD 96743TS vessel with 15 Vietnamese crews and the KNF 7825 MV with 14 Vietnamese crews.

The officer arrested them as they did not have permit letters and licenses for fishing in Indonesia. The vessels were escorted to the Natuna Supervision Office to conduct investigation.

The ministry has captured 95 illegal fishing vessels from January to July 24, 2017,which included 72 foreign fishing vessels and 23 Indonesian fishing vessels.

The total number of foreign vessels that were captured includes 63 Vietnam-flagged vessels, 5 Malaysian-flagged vessels, and 4 Filipinos vessels.(*)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Nice work, keep this thread alive...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2 Malasian illegal fishing boats seized by Indonesian marine and fishery patrol, 15 Agustus 2017.

Lagi, KKP Tangkap Dua Kapal Ikan Ilegal Asal Malaysia

MARINDO–Kapal Pengawas Perikanan milik Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP) berhasil menangkap 2 kapal perikanan asing (KIA) ilegal asal Malaysia di Wilayah Pengelolaan Perikanan Republik Indonesia (WPP-RI) Selat Malaka pada tanggal 15 Agustus 2017.






Sekretaris Direktorat Jenderal Pengawasan Sumber Daya Kelautan dan Perikanan (PSDKP), Waluyo Sejati Abutohir, di Jakarta (16/8) mengatakan, penangkapan dilakukan oleh Kapal Pengawas (KP) Hiu 12 terhadap kapal dengan nama KM. KHF 2228 (68 GT) dengan jumlah awak kapal 5 orang berkewarganegaran Indonesia. Kapal lainnya adalah KM. KHF 1980 (63 GT) dengan awak kapal 5 orang warga negara Thailand.

Kedua kapal tersebut ditangkap karena melakukan penangkapan ikan di perairan Indonesia tanpa ijin dan menggunakan alat tangkap terlarang trawl. Kedua kapal selanjutnya dikawal ke Stasiun PSDKP Belawan, Sumatera Utara, untuk proses hukum oleh Penyidik Pegawai Negeri Sipil (PPNS) Perikanan.

Sementara, kedua kapal berbendera Vietnam ditangkap oleh KP. Orca 02 di ZEEI Laut Natuna Utara. Kapal yang ditangkap, yaitu KM.BD 96743 TS dengan awak kapal 15 orang warga negara Vietnam, dan KM KNF 7825 dengan awak kapal 14 orang warga negara Vietnam.

Kapal-kapal tersebut ditangkap karena melakukan penangkapan ikan di peraian Indonesia tanpa ijin, kedua kapal tersebut dikawal menuju Satuan Pengawasan Natuna, untuk proses hukum oleh Penyidik Pegawai Negeri Sipil PPNS) Perikanan.

Atas kegiatan yang dilakukan, maka kapal-kapal tersebut diduga melakukan pelanggaran dengan sangkaan tindak pidana perikanan sebagaimana diatur dalam Undang-Undang Nomor 31 Tahun 2004 tentang Perikanan sebagaimana telah diubah dengan Undang-Undang Nomor 45 Tahun 2009 dengan ancaman pidana penjara paling lama 6 (enam) tahun dan denda paling banyak Rp. 20 milyar.

Waluyo menambahkan, penangkapan keempat kapal tersebut menambah jumlah kapal perikanan ilegal yang berhasil ditangkap oleh armada Kapal Pengawas Perikanan KKP selama tahun 2017.

Sejak Januari sampai dengan akhir Agustus 2017, telah ditangkap sebanyak 97 kapal perikanan ilegal, dengan rincian 74 KIA dan 23 kapal perikanan Indonesia (KII). Sementara untuk KIA, jumlah terbanyak yang ditangkap adalah kapal berbendera Vietnam sejumlah 63 kapal, berbendera Malaysia 7 kapal, dan Filipina 4 kapal. (NS)

_http://maritimindonesia.co.id/2017/08/17/lagi-kkp-tangkap-dua-kapal-ikan-ilegal-asal-malaysia/_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*UN verifies names of 16,056 Indonesian islands*
_Sunday, 20/8/2017_

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The United Nations Group of Experts on Geographical Names (UNGEGN) verified the names of 16,056 islands belonging to Indonesia, as noted in a press statement received in Jakarta on Saturday.

The Indonesian delegation had earlier listed the names of 2,590 islands with the UN during the 30th UNGEGN meeting and the 11th UN Conference on Geographical Name Standardization at the UN Headquarters, New York, on August 7-18, 2017.

Thus, the list of topographic names, or gazetteer, of 16,056 islands -- containing information on the names, coordinates, and locations -- within the territory of Indonesia has, until July 2017, been standardized in the UN.

According to Deputy for Maritime Sovereignty Affairs of the Coordinating Ministry of Maritime Affairs Arif Havas Oegroseno, Indonesia has, in fact, recorded as many as 17,504 islands that are included in the territory of and belong to the Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia.

"The validation and verification of 1,448 islands still need to be carried out," he noted.

With the changing weather and various natural anomalies, Oegroseno said several islands had surfaced while some had disappeared due to abrasion. Hence, the verification and naming of islands are being carried out on an ongoing basis for ascertaining Indonesia's geographical territory.

Furthermore, he explained that the registration of the topographic names in the UN, as an administrative activity, holds significance for the UN member states.

"The goal is to maintain the standardized names of the islands, so that there would be no single island with different names," he pointed out.

However, he stressed that the registration of a name does not mean a sovereign recognition by the UN for a countrys ownership of the island.

"The position of the UN, in particular the UNGEGN, is clear, i.e., it only conducts the standardization of names. It does not give any recognition of sovereignty or legal status of an island," Oegroseno stated.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/112323/un-verifies-names-of-16056-indonesian-islands
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/112323/un-verifies-names-of-16056-indonesian-islands
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

16,056 Indonesian islands registered at UN

The United Nations Group of Expert on Geographical Names (UNGEGN) verified 2,590 islands registered by Indonesia during the 11th United Nations Conference on Standardization of Geographical Names (UNCSGN) in New York from Aug. 7-18, an official has stated.






With the additions, the names and locations of 16,056 islands in the archipelago are registered with the UN.

Indonesia has listed 17,504 islands under its sovereignty, said Arif Havas Oegroseno, the assistant for maritime sovereignty at the Office of the Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister.

"There are 1,448 islands left that need to be validated and verified," he said in a statement on Saturday.

He said the verification of islands in Indonesia needed to be conducted regularly because climate change and natural anomalies, such as abrasions, had led to the emergence and disappearance of islands.

Registering islands with the UN was also important to prevent duplicate names, Arif added.

Led by Geospatial Information Agency (BIG) head Zaenal Abidin, the Indonesian delegation at the 11th UNCSGN consisted of officials from the BIG, the Office of the Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister, the Office of the Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister, the Home Ministry, the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry and the University of Indonesia.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/08/21/16000-indonesian-islands-registered-at-un.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Singapore and Indonesia conclude third maritime boundary border treaty*
_26 Sep 2017 08:05AM (Updated: 26 Sep 2017 08:10AM)_

SINGAPORE: Singapore and Indonesia on Monday (Sep 25) concluded a third maritime boundary border treaty.

Minister for Foreign Affairs Vivian Balakrishnan and his Indonesian counterpart Retno Marsudi jointly submitted for registration the treaty on delimiting territorial seas in the eastern part of the Singapore Strait, the two countries' foreign ministries said in a joint statement.

The treaty was signed in Singapore on Sep 3, 2014 and was brought into force on Feb 10 this year after 10 rounds of discussions over three years.

It is the third treaty relating to the delimitation of the territorial sea boundary between Singapore and Indonesia, and delimits a 9.5-kilometre stretch of sea boundary in the waters between Changi in Singapore and Batam island in Indonesia.

Monday's joint submission at the office of United Nations Undersecretary-General of Legal Affairs Miguel de Serpa Soares was held in conjunction with the commemoration of the 50th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic ties between Singapore and Indonesia.

In their joint statement, the two countries' foreign ministries said that this was a "significant milestone" in bilateral relations.

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news...nclude-third-maritime-boundary-border-9250608

.


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia to free 239 Vietnamese fishermen*
_Last update 11:25 | 05/10/2017_

*The 239 Vietnamese freed by Indonesia are set to return home on October 6.*






_Vietnamese fishermen freed by Indonesia last June_

The Vietnamese Embassy in Indonesia worked with competent local authorities to complete procedures for repatriating the fishermen.

The handover of the fishermen was conducted on October 4 at Batam Island, Indonesia. They were sent offshore of the island by three Indonesian vessels and then handed over to Vietnam.

A Vietnamese vessel (coded CSB 8001) completed procedures and received all the released fishermen.

The fishermen had been detained since July after being caught illegally fishing in Indonesian waters. They were detained on the Indonesian islands of Pontianak, Tarempa, Batam and Natuna.

*Upon the Indonesian authorities’ request, the fishermen pledged not to repeat their offence.*

*This is the second handover that the two countries have conducted at sea and the ninth this year. With this release, a total of 1,230 Vietnamese fishermen have been repatriated so far this year*.

VNA

http://english.vietnamnet.vn/fms/society/187739/indonesia-to-free-239-vietnamese-fishermen.html


.


----------



## katarabhumi

*Susi: Indonesia must boost its naval defense system*

_Jakarta, Indonesia | Fri, October 6, 2017 | 12:16 am_

Indonesia needs to boost its naval weapons defense system (Alutsista) to maintain its maritime sovereignty against rampant illegal fishing by foreign ships and boost its competitiveness in the global fisheries market, Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said recently.

“We have limited facilities [to protect our maritime sovereignty]; we have only a few small patrol ships. The Indonesian government has not improved its primary weaponry defense system for the maritime sector, focusing instead on protecting our land,” she said.

She added that because the ocean made up around 70 percent of Indonesia’s total area, the defense system procured to protect the nation’s waters should be proportional.

Despite Indonesia’s vast ocean, the country is still struggling to make maximum use of its maritime resources, mainly due to foreign ships that are involved in illegal fishing.

“Globally, many countries are under pressure by the ever-growing demand for fish, which has depleted from their waters. Therefore, certain countries attempt to enter our maritime area [to catch fish illegally],” Susi said.

Although Indonesia was still striving to equip itself with adequate maritime surveillance equipment and technology, the country already had a large pool of manpower eager to protect its seas, she added.

“We continuously provide our sea patrollers with various courses across all segments related to their work, from shipping to [crime] investigation,” she said. “I hope that at least we can be among the 10 biggest seafood exporters in the world one day.”

http://www.thejakartapost.com/adv/2017/10/06/susi-indonesia-must-boost-its-naval-defense-system.html

+++

*Prince Charles praises tattooed Indonesian fisheries minister famed for blowing up boats *

_By Nicola Smith, Taipei - 6 October 2017 • 11:48am _

Prince Charles has reportedly expressed his admiration for Indonesia’s outspoken fisheries minister who has blown up hundreds of boats fishing illegally in her country’s waters.

“You are a pioneer,” he told Minister Susi Pudjiastuti, when they met on the margins of the Our Ocean Conference [OCC] in Malta earlier this week, reported The Jakarta Post.

The paper said that he made the comments in reference to Ms Pudjiastuti’s tough stance towards foreign fishing vessels operating in Indonesian waters without legal permits.

The fisheries minister, previously a tattooed high school dropout turned self-made businesswoman, told the BBC this week that she had introduced a “shock and awe” tactic to scare offending boat owners by publicly destroying their vessels on TV.

“I don’t think anyone is happy to see their boat being blown up,” she said.





_The Minister of Marine and Fisheries, Susi Pudjiastuti_

She was appointed by President Joko Widodo in 2014, who said he needed “a crazy person” to tackle Indonesia’s overfishing problem.

The destruction of some Chinese boats has led to diplomatic tensions between the two countries, but Ms Pudjiastuti’s unconventional style has elevated her to the status of a pop culture icon in her home nation.

Videos of her dancing to the Beatles on board a navy vessel, or drinking coffee and smoking a cigarette while floating on a paddleboard in the sea, have gone viral on social media.

However, she has also faced criticism for her tattoos in Indonesia’s politically conservative circles, and questions about the impact of her policies on the livelihoods of small-time fishermen.

Prince Charles was one of the speakers at the OCC in Malta, an occasion he used to highlight the problem of cheap plastic harming the ocean’s environment.

Ms Pudjiastuti reportedly told the Indonesian media that he had responded positively when she invited him to the same conference in Bali next year.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...controversial-indonesian-shock-awe-fisheries/


.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia, Australia develop strategy to eradicate illegal fishing*
_24/10/2017_

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Republic of Indonesia and Australia are collaborating to develop a strategy to eradicate Illegal, Unreported, and Unregulated (IUU) Fishing in a number of areas.

Aryo Hanggono, Expert Staff of Marine Affairs and Fisheries Minister for Ecology and Marine Resources Field, stated in a press release received on Monday that the strategy development was carried out, among others, by conducting a joint seminar.

The seminar was organized by Ministry of Marine Affairs and Fisheries and Commonwealth Scientific and Industrial Research Organization (CSIRO) of Australia at the ministry office on Oct 20.

The seminar entitled "Enabling Law Enforcement at Sea Through Improved Use of Monitoring and Surveillance Datasets" was a form of cooperation between the Indonesian and Australian governments to detect the loading and unloading of fish in the sea and to monitor the movements of ships involved in illegal fishing.

According to Hanggono, Indonesia is the third largest fish catcher in the world, with major export to Asian countries and United States of America.

However, he stated that in 2006, Indonesia was estimated to suffer a loss of US$2 billion, of which the amount of illegally caught fish reached 1.5 times the legal capture.

He also believed that one of the territorial waters in Indonesia that became an area of IUU Fishing was the Arafura Sea.

"Two locations that are prone to illegal fishing are the Arafura Sea and Indian Ocean. As we know, the Arafura Sea is a golden fishing zone in Indonesia. We can catch fish throughout the year here, irrespective of the season," he explained.

Meanwhile, he called for the joint monitoring of the Indian Ocean region by Indonesia and Australia, because the sea was very wide.

According to a number of studies, the global current total value of losses due to IUU Fishing was estimated to be from $10 billion to $23.5 billion every year.

Meanwhile, Indonesias national economic losses reached 26 million tons of fish per year from 11 million tons, or more than 20 percent of the global total capture fishery production. (*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...develop-strategy-to-eradicate-illegal-fishing

.


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia court upholds seizure of illegal fishing vessel*
_The Associated Press - October 28, 2017 1:23 AM_

JAKARTA, Indonesia - Indonesia says it has won a two-year court battle that confirms the legality of the government's seizure of a Thai vessel linked to human trafficking and illegal fishing in Indonesian waters.

Minister of Fisheries and Maritime Affairs Susi Pudjiastuti said the "monumental" ruling from a court in Aceh province shows that governments can win in the fight against cross-border crime.-

Pudjiastuti said in a statement this week the ministry plans to make the refrigerated cargo ship, Silver Sea 2, part of a museum to teach the public about illegal fishing.

The ship was seized by Indonesia's navy in August 2015 amid a crackdown on illegal fishing and after an Associated Press investigation showed its links to human trafficking in the fishing industry.

Several months before its capture, the ship and Thai fishing trawlers had abruptly left an island in remote eastern Indonesia, where the Thai fishing industry held trafficked crew members captive, to escape a government crackdown on illegal fishing.

The AP, which was investigating slavery on fishing vessels, subsequently identified where the cargo ship had fled using satellite images from U.S.-based Digital Globe that became evidence in the Indonesian government's court case.

Pudjiastuti said the vessel's violations included intentionally turning off electronic systems that allowed the ship's location to be tracked by maritime authorities and other vessels. DNA testing was used to prove that the $1.5 million of fish on board was from Indonesian waters.

When identified in the Digital Globe satellite images, the Silver Sea 2 was in Papua New Guinea waters, receiving illegal Indonesian catch from two fishing trawlers in a process known as transshipment.

It was captured by an Indonesian navy vessel off the island of Sumatra after returning to Indonesian waters. The Thai captain was detained and a probe launched into suspected human trafficking, transporting illegal fish and off-loading the catch at sea.

The Pulitzer-prize winning AP investigation resulted in the freeing of more than 2,000 men from Myanmar, Cambodia, Thailand and Laos, more than a dozen arrests, the changing of U.S. legislation, and lawsuits. However, the global seafood industry continues to be plagued by illegal fishing and labor abuses at sea.

http://www.kansas.com/news/business/article181440941.html

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia sinks 17 more fishing ships*
_The Jakarta Post | Mon, October 30, 2017 | 05:20 pm_

Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry Susi Pudjiastuti and the Anti-Illegal Fishing Task Force (Task Force 115) symbolically sank 17 foreign ships on Sunday that had been used for illegal fishing operations in Indonesian waters.

“The sinking is evidence that we are dedicated to safeguarding our waters for the future of our nation,” said Susi at a press statement issued on Monday, as reported by tempo.co.

Ten ships were sunk in Natuna waters, with seven others in Tarempa waters, both of which are where the Riau Islands lie. Susi led the sinking ceremony on the Orca Fishing Supervisory Ship in Lampa Bay, Natuna regency.

Task Force 115 operational director Rear Adm. Wahyudi Hendro Dwiyono explained that unlike previous ship sinkings, Sunday's sinking did not use explosives. Instead, the ships were sunk by making holes in their hulls.

He said since January, 88 ships had been sunk after the operators were found to be involved in illegal fishing operations.

The Sunday ship sinking was attended, among others, by Navy deputy chief of staff Vice Adm. Achmad Taufiqoerrochman, Natuna Regent Abdul Hamid Rizal, Task Force 115’s special staff coordinator Mas Achmad Santosa and Navy Western Region Fleet Commander Rear Adm. N Aan Kurnia

The ship sinking ceremony was part of a series of sinking ceremonies in 13 locations across Indonesia up to December. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/10/30/indonesia-sinks-17-more-fishing-ships.html


.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

katarabhumi said:


> *Indonesia sinks 17 more fishing ships*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian navy seizes boat with one-tonne of crystal meth in waters off Batam

_The Indonesian navy earlier this week captured a fishing boat smuggling one tonne of crystal methamphetamine in rice sacks, off the waters of Batam island. The smugglers, using the boat MV Sunrise Glory, was first spotted by navy patrol KRI Sigurot 864 on Wednesday (Feb 7) afternoon as it entered Indonesian waters from the Singapore Strait. It was stopped and boarded by navy personnel for inspection in the Phillip Channel near islands off Batam._







Deputy Navy Chief, Vice Admiral Achmad will be fielding questions about the bust later on Saturday together with officials from the police and National Narcotics Agency (BNN), said a spokesman.

While the Sunrise Glory was flying a Singapore flag at the time, its crew was only able to produce photo-copied registration documents purportedly from Indonesia and there were also signs that it had used the name Sun De Man 66.

The Straits Times understands that the crew of four Taiwanese is suspected of operating the boat under various false flags for illegal fishing or smuggling.






Navy personnel later found the drugs onboard the fishing boat during further examination at Batu Ampar Port in Batam and detained the crew for investigation.

The case comes after Indonesian police and customs officers intercepted a 66-kg shipment of the same type of drugs, better known by its street name crystal meth, shabu-shabu or Ice, just last month.

Riau Islands police chief, Inspector-General Didid Widiadi said then that drugs were being shipped from Singapore to Batam by sea, and would later be flown to Jakarta by air.

Two men who turned up to pick up the shipment in Jakarta, were arrested on Jan 24 in connection with the case.

Indonesia has struggled to contain the drug problem, with officials estimating that there are at least 1.2 million drug abusers in the country with a population of more than 250 million.

Indonesia's numbers are just under half of Thailand's, which has about 2.7 million addicts out of a population of some 68 million.

Ecstasy, heroin, marijuana and methamphetamine, better known as crystal meth, are the drugs of choice for substance abusers in Indonesia, similar to the trend in many other countries in the region.

On July 13, a suspected drug trafficker from Taiwan was shot dead by Indonesian police as he tried to escape.

Lin Ming Hui was one of four Taiwanese men found in Banten, a city near the capital Jakarta, with one tonne of crystal meth, a record bust at the time.

Indonesia has some of the world's toughest drug laws, and remains one of 33 countries that still use capital punishment for drug-related offences.

_http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se...one-tonne-of-crystal-meth-in-waters-off-batam_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

Another big catch ...

*Indonesia police seize more than a tonne of crystal meth from ship*
_ChannelNewsAsia -20 February 2018_





_The boat MV Sunrise Glory, which was falsely flying the Singapore flag, was stopped by an Indonesian navy patrol boat off Batam on Feb 7, 2018. (Photo: Indonesian navy)_

JAKARTA: Indonesian authorities early Tuesday (Feb 20) seized 1.6 tonnes of crystal methamphetamine hidden on a ship in their second major drug bust this month, officials said.

Customs inspectors said they spotted the vessel between Indonesia's Sumatra island and Singapore and reported it to police.

A subsequent search of the Singapore-flagged ship turned up the huge haul of narcotics stuffed into some 81 rice sacks. Four Taiwanese crew were arrested including a 69-year-old man.

"We are currently weighing the drugs and questioning four Taiwanese crew," tax and customs agency spokesman Deni Sirjantoro told AFP.

Indonesian authorities said they had been looking for the ship for several months on suspicion it was shipping drugs to Indonesia and Australia, adding that it may have flown flags from different countries to avoid detection.

Earlier this month, the Indonesian navy seized 1.3 tonnes of crystal methamphetamine from a ship spotted in the strait between Singapore and Indonesia.

Local media reported the drugs were smuggled in rice sacks and the boat MV Sunrise Glory, which was flying a Singapore flag, was operated by Taiwanese crew members.

Authorities suspect the vessel of being a “phantom ship”, which has likely used many names. Officials also suspect the crew of replacing the boat’s flag according to the country it passed by.

Indonesia has some of the world's toughest anti-drugs laws, including capital punishment for some trafficking cases.

https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...ore-than-a-tonne-of-crystal-meth-from-9974962

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

^^^
Record 1.6 tonnes of Crystal Meth seized from a ship off the northern island of Batam on Tuesday, the second major drug bust this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Another illegal fishing boat seized around Bintan waters (24/2/2018)


























_https://kumparan.com/@kumparannews/tni-al-tangkap-kapal-ikan-asing-di-perairan-bintan_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia seizes alleged 'slave ship' wanted by Interpol*





JAKARTA: Indonesia seized an alleged "slave ship" following a dramatic high seas chase sparked by an Interpol alert after the vessel escaped capture in China and Mozambique, authorities said Tuesday (Apr 10) 

Interpol tipped off Indonesian authorities that the stateless STS-50, a vessel with a notorious maritime rap sheet, would be entering the Southeast Asian nation's waters with authorities concerned the crew were being forced to work.

The boat, captured on Friday around 95km from Weh Island in Aceh province, had 20 Indonesians, two Ukrainians and eight Russians aboard, including the captain, a senior navy official said.

The crew have been detained and are now being questioned.

The Indonesian sailors said they were not paid and that their passports and other documents had been taken away as soon as they boarded the ship nearly a year ago, the navy said.

"These Indonesians had been sailing for 10 months without being paid so that's why we suspect there was slavery happening," Indonesian navy deputy chief Achmad Taufiqoerrochman said.

The 258m long vessel, which was flying the flag of tiny African nation Togo, has previously flown flags from a string of countries including Japan, South Korea and Mozambique, authorities said.

It was on the run after escaping detention in China and also fleeing seizure in Mozambique.

Before it was caught in Indonesia, the vessel used several other names including Sea Breeze, Andrey Dolgov, and Aida, according to the fisheries ministry.

The vessel was equipped with some 600 gillnets - banned in some waters - targeting cod species and Antarctic toothfish. It is also suspected of involvement in "organised transnational crime", the ministry added without elaborating.

Two years ago, Indonesian warships detained a Chinese trawler wanted by Interpol in Argentina.

Jakarta has launched a tough crackdown on illegal fishing which involves sinking foreign vessels caught fishing without a permit after impounding the boats and removing the crews.


Read more at https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...lleged-slave-ship-wanted-by-interpol-10123296

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Google Satellite Tracking Is Indonesia's Weapon in Fishing War*
By
Karlis Salna
April 20, 2018, 4:00 AM GMT+7

Minister partners with search engine to expose unseen vessels
Bad operators were robbing economy of billions in revenue





Susi Pudjiastuti Photographer: Dimas Ardian/Bloomberg

Indonesia’s Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti deals with some dangerous men in her role, but they don’t rattle her. She has an equally intimidating weapon on her side: Google.

Partnering with the search engine firm, Pudjiastuti is catching illegal fishing activity in real time, after thousands of vessels’ locations were revealed online. In her mission to clean up an industry once the domain of crooks, she’s convinced powerful local operators with foreign interests to stop practices that were robbing the economy of billions of dollars of revenue each year.

"You have money, you have power, you have the reach probably to make me fail or to even basically eliminate me," Pudjiastuti recalls telling the industry’s so-called “godfathers” in meetings shortly after joining President Joko Widodo’s government in 2014. “But I also will not stop."

After hunting down violators and blowing up their boats in public spectacles, Pudjiastuti’s approach has become more sophisticated. In a global first, the minister has teamed up with Google to use satellites to spot illegal fishermen from space. It’s paying off: Indonesia’s fish stocks have more than doubled in two years, and an industry plundered by foreigners for decades is once again contributing to economic growth.

In a sprawling archipelago of 17,000 islands, the potential is vast. While fishing currently accounts for just 2.6 percent of Indonesia’s gross domestic product, that portion has grown about 40 percent since Pudjiastuti started her role. At that time, there were some 10,000 foreign vessels fishing illegally in Indonesia’s territory. She says they’re now all but gone.

*Global Pirates*
But it’s not game over for the minister: she says local boats are still working with “global pirates” who catch fish just outside the permitted zone, which are then shipped to foreign destinations. And that’s where Google comes in.





Indonesian Navy blows up 6 foreign fishing vessel caught fishing illegally in Batam. Photographer: Sijori Images/Barcroft Media via Getty Images

"They still steal from us. We see it on Google fishing watch," Pudjiastuti said. "They use Indonesian-affiliated companies and businesses and basically take their catch a few miles beyond the exclusive economic zone, where a refrigerated mothership is waiting."

Indonesia last year became the first nation to share its Vessel Monitoring System information -- government-owned data used to monitor maritime traffic -- with Global Fishing Watch, an online mapping platform co-founded by Google and funded by partners including the Leonardo DiCaprio Foundation and Bloomberg Philanthropies.

Pudjiastuti’s initiative instantly made nearly 5,000 previously invisible boats viewable. She has called for other nations to follow her lead, with Peru last year committing to making its fishing data available.

Brian Sullivan, the manager of Google Ocean and Earth Outreach, said information from Indonesia’s VMS was fed through the same algorithm used by Global Fishing Watch to produce a new set of analytics. That was then added to raw satellite imagery to produce an even more detailed footprint of fishing activities in near-real time.

“Susi reached out to us and said ’I like what you’re working on, we’d like to see how we could use that information in Indonesia,” California-based Sullivan said in a telephone interview. “She has been probably one of the most progressive ministers within fisheries for taking something that historically all governments had kept extremely close.”





Susi Pudjiastuti, Photographer: Dimas Ardian/Bloomberg
*Watching You*
By using machine learning and watching how a vessel moves, Google’s technology is able to establish patterns, and determine whether a vessel is in transit or fishing.

A study published last month found that foreign fishing in Indonesia dropped by more than 90 percent and total fishing by 25 percent following the tough policies introduced by Pudjiastuti, which also included a ban on all foreign-owned and -made boats from fishing in Indonesia and the restriction of transfers of fish at sea.

"We know what it looks like when a vessel is broadcasting because we see that vessel’s position,” said Sullivan. “And if it then goes quiet for a while and then reappears on the other side of a marine-protected area that would be considered suspicious activity."

*Ship Wrecker*
With almost 34,000 miles of coastline to monitor, the minister and her partners have a big job. But it’s not just about economic gains and food security: it’s also about sovereignty, an issue that plays well for the domestic audience.





Illegal boats in Natuna that will be sunk by authorities on Aug. 17, 2016. Source: Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries via Getty Images
In 2016, Indonesia marked its Independence Day celebrations by sinking about 70 foreign fishing vessels, mostly from Vietnam but also from China. It was an overt display aimed at sending a message: the nation intended to protect its lucrative fishing grounds, including in the South China Sea.

Since the end of 2014, Pudjiastuti has sunk more than 350 other boats.

“They take our resources. If we don’t put an end to them they’re going to come back and fish again,” she said. “And now I am screaming -- I want to tell everybody ‘Be aware, they are moving to you’.”

_— With assistance by Adrian Leung
_
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...tracking-is-indonesia-s-weapon-in-fishing-war

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia’s crackdown on illegal fishing is paying off, study finds*

_Indonesia’s crackdown on illegal, unreported and unregulated fishing in its waters are paying for for domestic fisheries and fish recovery, according to a new study._
_But for Indonesia to continue to reap the benefits from its anti-IUU fishing policies, the country needs to ensure that domestic fishing efforts are also well-managed, the paper’s authors noted._
_Indonesia’s success in tackling illegal fishing provides an example that can be implemented in other countries plagued by overfishing by foreign vessels, the researchers concluded._
JAKARTA — Tough measures by Indonesia to protect its fisheries from foreign poaching vessels are proving effective in helping replenish fish stocks, a new study says.

Seizing and blowing up illegal foreign fishing boats and banning fish transfers at sea have eased the pressure on Indonesia’s intensively fished waters. The country, the second-biggest marine capture fisheries producer in the world, can serve as an example for other nations plagued by illegal fishing, according to the report published last month in the journal _Nature Ecology & Evolution_.

The report showed that foreign fishing activity in Indonesia declined by more than 90 percent, and total fishing by 25 percent, since 2014, when the government banned foreign fishing boats from its waters, among other restrictions on fishing.

Indonesia lost an estimated $4 billion per year to illegal fishing before 2014, the study noted. Since then, more than 300 ships, foreign and local alike, found violating the fishing bans have been seized and sunk.

“Indonesia’s anti-IUU [illegal, unreported and unregulated] fishing policies draw a lot of media attention and speculation about their effect, but no one has demonstrated or evaluated the efficacy of the policies,” said lead author Reniel Cabral, a postdoctoral marine scientist at the University of California, Santa Barbara.

Cabral and his colleagues studied three different empirical datasets: satellite data of nightlights; publicly accessible automatic identification system (AIS); and vessel monitoring system (VMS) data provided by the Indonesian government.

To verify whether Indonesia’s anti-IUU fishing efforts were helping fish recovery, the researchers focused on skipjack tuna, the largest fishery in Indonesia by volume, as a model case study.

The findings suggested Indonesian skipjack tuna fishermen would lose 59 percent in catch and 64 percent in profit by 2035 compared to current levels if an open-access regime was maintained and no IUU policies were implemented in the country.

On the other hand, the scientists suggested the fishermen could enjoy an increase of 14 percent in fish catch by 2035 and 12 percent rise in profit compared to current levels if the government continued to curtail IUU fishing and cap harvests at maximum sustainable levels.

Duto Nugroho, a fisheries biologist at Indonesia’s fisheries ministry, said the government had drawn up a number of frameworks and guidelines to achieve maximum sustainable levels to accommodate local fishermen. One such policy is the country’s 2016 fisher protection and empowerment act, which adopts sustainable criteria.

Nugroho said the ministry had carried out an evaluation of the policies, but noted there were indications that even as poaching by foreign vessels was severely diminished, local fishermen were catching more fish.

“There are still uncertainties on recovery status of fish stocks post anti-IUU [fishing] polices,” he said.

Domestic fishing appears to be expanding significantly to replace international fishing pressure and could undo the benefits of fighting illegal fishing if left unchecked, Cabral and his colleagues agreed.

“[F]or them to continually capture benefits from their anti-IUU fishing policies, they need to ensure that domestic fishing efforts are also well-managed,” Cabral said.

There are currently more than 3,300 new fishing boats under construction in Indonesia, and the government aims to distribute more than 13,800 sets of fishing gear to local fishermen by 2019. The new vessels are set to be much smaller than the foreign boats being replaced.

Reducing fishing pressure in Indonesia’s waters will have to mean imposing restrictions on local small-scale fishermen, for which contingencies must be made, the researchers noted.

“Governments should include pro-poor measures that provide an economic safety net to local fishers and make legal forms of fishing more lucrative and attractive,” they wrote.

Some of the measures the researchers suggested include making small-scale fisheries open access, banning trawl-like fishing gear, and improving fishery registration and data management.

The Indonesian government’s policy to make its VMS data publicly available is another indication of its commitment to combating domestic IUU fishing, they added.

“Increased transparency, along with effective regulation and enforcement, can lead to better outcomes for fish stocks and local livelihoods,” said David Kroodsma, director of research and development at Global Fishing Watch, an online platform by Google in partnership with the NGOs Oceana and SkyTruth.

About 20 percent of the global fish catch, amounting to 11 million to 26 million metric tons, is caught illegally, resulting in an annual global fisheries losses of $10 billion to $23.5 billion. In some regions, such as the western and central Pacific Ocean and eastern central Atlantic, illegally caught fish may constitute more than 30 percent of the total catch.

Rampant fishing activities in international waters or other countries’ exclusive economic zone has typically been accompanied by high incidences of IUU fishing activities, raising concerns about the sustainability of global fisheries.

The researchers suggest that what Indonesia has successfully achieved can be implemented in other countries struggling with interlopers in their waters.

“When a country is plagued by high levels of IUU fishing by foreign fleets, addressing IUU fishing can drive fisheries recovery without reducing local catch and profit,” Cabral wrote.

mongabay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia seizes two Vietnamese fishing boats in crackdown*

JAKARTA: Indonesia seized two illegal Vietnamese fishing boats and their crew on Wednesday (Apr 25), an official said, marking Jakarta's latest bid to boot foreign vessels from its waters.

The boats were spotted sailing side-by-side near Indonesia's Natuna islands, on the fringes of the South China Sea, when an Indonesian patrol boat ordered them to slow down, officials said.

The vessels instead sped up so Indonesia's maritime security agency gave chase and apprehended the vessels, it said.

"They were just starting and had some fish with them - about 300 kilogrammes," said agency spokesman Mardiono, who like many Indonesians goes by one name.

The combined 21 crew were taken into custody, the agency said.

Indonesia, the world's biggest archipelago nation, has been trying to stop foreign vessels fishing without permission in its territory, with President Joko Widodo claiming it costs the economy billions of dollars annually.

It has turned to a campaign of blowing up captured foreign boats as a deterrent.

About 200 foreign vessels captured fishing illegally have been sunk - after the crews were removed - since Widodo took power in 2014, with some exploded in spectacular public displays.

Last year, Indonesia detained 11 Vietnamese sailors following a confrontation around Indonesia's Natuna Islands, while one member of its own coastguard was being held in Vietnam.

Also in 2017, four Vietnamese fishermen were shot and wounded by the Indonesian navy over fishing in Natuna.

source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia targets illegal fishing vessel owners under new bill*
_by Basten Gokkon on 31 May 2018 _


_Indonesia’s fisheries ministry has submitted to parliament a bill of amendments aimed at strengthening the 2009 Fisheries Act through more stringent provisions._
_These include recognizing, for the first time, the criminal culpability of the owners of vessels engaged in illegal fishing activities. Under the bill, these owners would face longer prison sentences and heavier fines than their crews._
_While legal experts and sustainable-fishing activists have welcomed the bill, concerns remain over the less-than-clear language of some of the provisions, which could open up loopholes._
_The government expects the bill to be passed this year, and says it will bring much-needed transparency to the fisheries industry._

JAKARTA — The owners of ships engaged in illegal fishing in Indonesia could finally face criminal justice under proposed amendments to the country’s fisheries law, as the government seeks to foster a sustainable industry in one of the world’s richest fisheries.

The bill of amendments submitted to parliament by the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries incorporates points from existing ministerial and presidential decrees issued after the passage of the 2009 Fisheries Act. These include bans on, among other things, foreign fishing vessels and crews; the transshipment of fish catches between vessels at sea; and foreign investment in the capture fisheries sector.

The ministry is also seeking authority for law enforcement agencies to burn and sink boats caught in the act of illegal, unreported and unregulated (IUU) fishing, without having to wait for a guilty verdict from a court, as is currently required.





_Fisheries ministry officials have sunk hundreds of illegal boats to combat illegal fishing in Indonesian waters. Image courtesy of the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries._

The most important point, though, is the proposed expansion of criminal punishment for perpetrators of illegal fishing. Under the current legislation, only those caught in the act of IUU fishing — typically boat crews — face prosecution, while the owners of the vessels avoid any kind of punishment.

“We never punish the corporate owners of [illegal fishing] vessels,” Susi Pudjiastuti, the fisheries minister, said during a public discussion on May 21 in Jakarta. “The result is that a syndication, a transnational organized crime [network] in fisheries, has flourished globally. This must not happen anymore.”

The bill calls for criminal sanctions for corporate and beneficiary owners of vessels engaged in illegal fishing. It prescribes jail sentences for these owners that are one-third longer than the sentences handed down to their boat crews, and fines that are two-thirds higher.

“My hope for the [fisheries] bill is that it will improve weak fundamentals in the current law,” Susi said, adding that the proposed amendments were aimed at achieving sovereignty, sustainability and prosperity in Indonesia’s fisheries industry.

“I hope that the revisions can help Indonesia become the world’s maritime fulcrum,” she added.

Mas Achmad Santosa, who chairs a presidentially appointed task force on illegal fishing, said punishing the vessel owners and the corporate beneficiaries was part of a move toward greater transparency and law enforcement in the industry, and would serve as a deterrent effect.

“Good fisheries governance must be transparent, and fishing companies must be held responsible and accountable,” he said.

Up to 80 percent of fishers operating in Indonesian waters are small-scale fishers, defined under the country’s laws as those with vessels smaller than 5 gross tonnage (GT). The proposed amendments will allow them to operate in all areas except the core zones of marine conservation areas. They will also be exempted from having to obtain operating permits, but will have to document and report their catches regularly to local authorities.

The fisheries ministry is also proposing new protections on the “rights of oceans,” and recognition of the role coastal communities play in marine conservation.

“The ocean actually has the right to defend its existence, tend to its health, and ensure the sustainability of its resources,” said Sjarief Widjaja, the ministry’s head of capture fisheries, adding that this was part of the government’s efforts “to achieve sustainable fisheries management.”





_Fish for sale at a market in Indonesia’s North Sulawesi province. Image courtesy of the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries._

Discussions on the bill of amendments, between the fisheries ministry and the parliamentary commission that oversees marine, forestry and agriculture issues, began in April.

“We hope this bill will provide a solution to Indonesia’s marine woes, particularly in advocating for law enforcement against illegal fishing,” Edhy Prabowo, the commission chairman, said at the May 21 discussion. “At the same time, it must benefit our fishermen in [terms of] sovereignty and sustainability.”

Arif Satria, chancellor of the Bogor Institute of Agriculture (IPB) and an expert on marine policy, said the bill would help improve the sustainability of Indonesia’s fisheries.

“By adding regulations on ocean rights, [the bill] could be categorized as ‘strong sustainability,’ because the law will not just acknowledge the rights of living things, but also those of non-living ones, like water,” Arif said.

Arifsyah Nasution, oceans campaigner with Greenpeace Indonesia, said the proposed amendments would underpin a clearer path for sustainable marine resources management to flourish in the country.

“I think the sustainability aspect in this bill is stronger than the current fisheries law,” he said.

Arifsyah noted, though, that the language in some of the provisions was unclear, which could create loopholes for illegal fishing.

On the issue of transshipment, for instance, the bill bans the practice if carried out “without landing the catches at appointed fish ports or state-owned ports with customs facility.” Arifsyah said this could be interpreted to mean that transshipment was permitted as long as the catches were landed at certain ports.

The bill also exempts from the transshipment ban “support vessels for fishing operations that work between the fishing ground and the appointed ports.” Arifsyah said this could provide cover for illegal fishers to pass off their boats as support vessels.

This gray area, he warned, could blunt the impact of the transshipment ban. He noted that a regulation already exists stipulating a complete prohibition on transshipment in Indonesian waters. If the bill passes in its current form, it would take precedence over this much stronger regulation.

Arifsyah also said the bill should still limit foreign investment in the downstream fisheries sector, which includes processing and distribution, to prevent foreign control of the sector.

“There are Indonesian businesses in this sector that need government support, protection and guidance,” he said. “We are not against foreign investment, but the main players in the Indonesian fisheries industry must still be state-owned or local private companies.”

The draft is currently under review by the House’s legislative body, known as Baleg. However, the draft will have to be reviewed in a cabinet meeting and in a House’s plenary meeting before it can be passed into law.

Sjarief, the fisheries ministry official, said he was optimistic the bill would be passed this year. He added the ministry would also hold discussions with fishing companies and communities during the ongoing deliberations.

Arifsyah said it was important for the ministry to get the support of fishers, the private sector, marine experts and civil society groups to help pass the bill. It must also ensure that the administration of President Joko Widodo is committed to establishing a sustainable fisheries industry in Indonesia, he said.

“We hope this fisheries bill will be truly more progressive and clearer in establishing the three goals of sovereignty, sustainability and prosperity,” Arifsyah said.

https://news.mongabay.com/2018/05/indonesia-targets-illegal-fishing-vessel-owners-under-new-bill/

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Long time no update.. to my surprise the practice of ships sinking is still going strong.. but this time no explosion. Just 2 weeks ago, 125 illegal fishing vessels were drowned and 2 days ago another 6 illegal fishing vessels were also drowned. Most of the vessels are from Vietnam, Malaysia, Philippines and Thailand.

_https://www.liputan6.com/bisnis/read/3624466/125-kapal-pencuri-ikan-kembali-ditenggelamkan-paling-banyak-dari-vietnam_

From October 2014 until August 2018, 462 foreign illegal fishing vessels have been sunk.

_http://manado.tribunnews.com/2018/0...rbanyak-kapal-vietnam-ini-rinciannya?page=all_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

*'One fish at a time': Indonesia lands remarkable victory*
*Tuna fishery gains first MSC gold standard after nation’s huge push to boost stocks, protect livelihoods and ban foreign vessels*




Indonesia, the world’s largest tuna fishing nation, has pulled out all the stops in recent years to transform the health of an industry blighted by depleted stocks and illegal poaching.

Measures by the government – which have even included the bombing of foreign vessels fishing illegally in Indonesian waters – have helped fish stocks more than double in the last five years.

But now the industry has reached another important milestone: one of Indonesia’s tuna fisheries has become the first in the country – and second in south-east Asia – to achieve the gold standard for sustainable practices.

The PT Crac Sorong pole and line skipjack and yellowfin tuna fishery, based in the province of West Papua, has been certified by the internationally recognised Marine Stewardship Council (MSC) standard for sustainable fishing.

The fishery, which has become a beacon of best practice in the region, runs 35 pole and line fishing vessels and employs 750 local fishers.

“The efforts made by the fishery to achieve MSC certification will help safeguard livelihoods, seafood supplies and healthy oceans for future generations,” said Patrick Caleo, Asia Pacific director at the MSC. “We hope to see other fisheries follow their lead by joining the global movement for seafood sustainability.”

PT Crac’s new status will create fresh opportunities within the export market. The UK’s Sainsbury’s and Switzerland’s largest retailer, Migros, are among companies that have already committed to the preferential sourcing of certified Indonesian pole and line products.

“We work hard to provide our customers with sustainable seafood products, which is why Migros has committed to preferentially sourcing MSC-certified one-by-one tuna from Indonesia,” said Adrian Lehmann, one of the company’s buyers.


Traditional pole and line fishing has been carried out in Indonesia for many generations. Ali Wibisono, the CEO at PT Crac, said the fishery had employed sustainable practices since it was founded in 1975.

However, to meet the international standard it was necessary to collect extensive data, implementing an observer programme on the vessels to report on tuna and baitfish catches and interaction with vulnerable species.

Wibisono told the Guardian: “Having that first certification – hopefully, the first of many for Indonesia – is a proud moment and really puts us on the map. It is an important milestone for the country but the sustainability of our resources goes beyond the certification.

“Our fisheries also have great importance for the people of Indonesia, providing many jobs, food and supporting livelihoods.”

He said 25% of the fishery’s tuna goes to the local market while each of the 750 fishermen will take some of the catch home to their family.

The certification will boost the reputation of the Sorong product on the export market as well as having a positive impact on the labour market locally.

“There will be work opportunities for fishermen in the pole and line fleets and also the workers in Sorong’s fish factory,” said Wibisono. “This will attract non-pole and line fisheries to follow our lead and improve the economic turnover in the region.”

Globally, tuna fisheries have an annual value of more than $40bn (£31bn), making improved conservation of the species critical to sustaining marine ecosystems and coastal communities who rely on the industry for food and income.

Indonesia produces more tuna than any other country in the world with total landings of more than 620,000 metric tonnes in 2014, according to the latest data published by the Pew Charitable Trusts.

The majority of tuna landed worldwide is taken by fishing vessels using large purse seine nets to encircle schools of fish, primarily targeting skipjack and yellowfin tuna.

While purse seiners operating in the Indonesian economic zone are responsible for the biggest catches, their environmental impact is much greater than pole and line fisheries, which account for 50,000 metric tonnes a year, according to government estimates.

recognised as being the most sustainable model,” he said.

The IPNLF has this week released a film about sustainable tuna fishing. Following its work with PT Crac, the organisation is supporting a further six fisheries in Indonesia to help them achieve MSC certification by mid-2020.

Purves said: “We have had support from 12 of our supply chain members which have signed a joint letter urging fisheries they will switch from any non-MSC tuna to one-by-one tuna from those fisheries in Indonesia reaching MSC certification. That is quite a strong commitment from the market.”

In the past, Indonesia has been seen as a country with lots of small vessels operating without proper management, but steps taken by the ministry ofmaritime affairs and fisheries (MMAF)have started to bear fruit, said Purves.

“The fisheries minister Susi Pudjiastuti has taken a worldwide lead in terms of addressing illegal fishing in a country that has had major issues in this area,” he said. “A lot of it has been quite public campaigns where vessels have been confiscated or set alight at sea and bombed. But in addition to publicity-grabbing efforts there has been a lot done to improve the legislative framework and great work on transparency.”

Indonesia was the first country in the world to publicly share the positions of its fishing fleets on the public online platform Global Fishing Watch, which uses satellite technology to give real-time tracking information for 70,000 of the world’s largest fishing boats.

In 2014 the MMAF introduced a raft of changes to manage Indonesia’s marine resources, including banning fishing using foreign capital and the use of destructive fishing gear, including trawl nets.

Trian Yunanda, deputy director at the ministry, told the Guardian the policies had led to increased fish stocks and and improvement in the prosperity of fishermen and coastal communities, according to figures for 2016 and 2017.

“The data shows that our traditional and small-scale fisheries have benefited, and their catch has double, from the implemented policy,” explained Yunanda.

He added: “The MSC certification of PT Crac has motivated other tuna fisheries in Indonesia to develop fish improvement projects to address their negative environmental impacts and look at ways to improve.”

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...sh-at-a-time-indonesia-lands-victory-tuna-msc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ambalat

*Indonesia Seizes Four Vietnamese Illegal Fishing Vessels*
By
Desk Editor Insider
-
February 26, 2019




Indonesian navy just arrested four Vietnam-flagged illegal fishing vessels in North Natuna Sea, Riau Islands Province, Sunday (02/24) - Photo: Special
*JAKARTA (TheInsiderStories)* – Indonesia keeps fighting Illegal, Unreported, and Unregulated (IUU) fishing vessels in the country’ territory. Recently, Indonesian navy just arrested four Vietnam-flagged illegal fishing vessels in North Natuna Sea, Riau Islands Province, Sunday (02/24).

The vessels also allegedly used trawl which is forbidden in Indonesia. Those illegal vessels are BV 9487 TS with 2 holds capacity, BV 525 TS and BV 4923 TS with one hold capacity each, also an empty BV 525 TS.

The Vietnam vessels was guarded by two Vietnam Fisheries Resources Surveillance (VFRS) ships. The ships did a dangerous maneuver to Indonesian Navy ship, KRI TOM-357.

When Indonesian Navy ship escorted four illegal fishing vessels, VFSR ships infiltrated Indonesian exclusive economic zone and did hostile intent act to prevent the arrest. But Indonesia could avoid the manuever and continue to escort the vessels to Indonesian Navy Base in Tanjung Pinang, Riau.

“Their surveillance vessels tried to hinder, even chased to our territory,” said Indonesian Minister for Marine and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti, in official statement.

VFRS is known as Vietnamese government institution under its Agriculture and Rural Development ministry. It coordinates with Vietnam Navy, Vietnamese Coast Guard, and Vietnam Border Defence Force. Owns at least 100 ships, VFRS is a non-military task force responsible for patrol, monitor, surveillance, and act to law violation in Vietnam jurisdiction waters.

Indonesia considered that it is not the first time VFRS did such thing. According to Pudjiasuti, on Feb. 19, VFRS ship also disrupted.

The minister stated that she condemned VFRS boat for hindering Indonesia’ effort in arresting four Vietnamese illegal vessels. She explained that Vietnam has violated several international laws such as Convention on the International Regulations for Preventing Collision at Sea 1972 (COLREGS 1972) and United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS), and Indonesian law.

From October 2014, Indonesia has sunken 488 illegal fishing vessels. More than half of the vessels are Vietnam’s, amounted 276 units.

“As world community, Vietnam shouldn’t let this keep happening, but soon improving and harmonize with several global movements to eradicate IUU fishing,” said Pudjiastuti.

Indonesia has mentioned its protest and asked Vietnam’s government to explain and apologize trough official diplomatic channel. And to prevent this to happen in the future, Marine and Fisheries ministry, along with Navy and Sea Security Agency will invigorate patrol in North Natuna Sea waters.

_*Written by Staff Editor, Email: theinsiderstories@gmail.com*_

https://theinsiderstories.com/indonesia-seizes-four-vietnamese-illegal-fishing-vessels/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

*Susi Pertanyakan Pemilik Kapal Pencuri Ikan 1.200 GT yang Lolos*
Reporter:
*Francisca Christy Rosana*
Editor:
*Rr. Ariyani Yakti Widyastuti*
30 Juni 2019 08:59 WIB






Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan Susi Pudjiastuti hari ini, Selasa, 30 April 2019, melakukan peninjauan 22 kapal asing di Pontianak yang akan ditenggelamkan pada Sabtu, 4 Mei 2019. (sumber: Twitter @kkpgoid)

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Menteri Perikanan dan Kelautan Susi Pudjiastuti mengeluhkan kegagalan aparat penegak hukum Indonesia mengusut aktor intelektual atau dalang dari kegiatan pencurian ikan di perairan Nusantara. Menurut dia, selama ini, pihaknya berhasil menyita kapal-kapal ilegal pencoleng, namun pemiliknya tak berhasil tersentuh.

Susi mengenang pengalamannya menangani kasus sebuah kapal pengangkut ikan besar bermuatan 3.000 ton ikan di Sabang, Aceh serta kapal-kapal-kapal bermuatan besar lainnya seperti MV Viking dan STS 50 beberapa waktu silam. Ia berkisah berhasil menangkap awak kapal dan menyita muatan ikan senilai Rp 20 miliar.


Namun, dalang intelektual kapal bermuatan besar itu tak turut terhukum. “Saya tenggelamkan kapal 1.200 GT. Pemiliknya siapa dan di mana? Masa kapal segede itu tidak ada pemiliknya? Hal seperti ini tidak boleh terjadi,” ucap Susi kala mengisi kuliah umum di Sekolah Staf dan Pimpinan Tinggi Sespimti Polri seperti dikutip dalam siaran pers pada Ahad, 30 Juni 2019.

Menurut Susi, polisi memiliki peran untuk menindak pemilik kapal perikanan asing yang melakukan aktivitas-aktivitas ilegal di perairan Indonesia. Sebab, Kementeriannya saat ini hanya mampu menghukum pelaku fisik atau pelaku yang ditemukan di lapangan. Sedangkan pengusutan dalang intelektual tindak pencurian menjadi wewenang polisi.

Susi berharap polisi dapat ikut mengusut berbagai kasus kejahatan di laut dan mengetatkan penjagaan supaya penangkapan kapal pencoleng menjadi lebih tepat sasaran. "Pertanggungjawaban pidana korporasi dalam arti yang luas harus dikuasai oleh penyidik," ucapnya.

Baca: Sampah Plastik Diselundupkan, Menteri Susi: Kirim ke Negara Asal

Menurut Susi, tindakan mengusut para pelaku intelektual kejahatan di perairan sangat penting lantaran hasil laut Indonesia memiliki nilai ekonomi yang besar. Hal tersebut terbukti dengan keberhasilan upaya pemberantasan penangkapan kapal ilegal yang memberikan berbagai dampak positif terhadap ekonomi selama 4,5 tahun terakhir.
Sumber : tempi.co
Thread ginian jgn dibiarin mati

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

*Susi: 10.000 Kapal Pelaku Illegal Fishing Telah Angkat Kaki dari Indonesia*
Kamis, 4 Juli 2019 | 14:37 WIB_





KOMPAS.com/FABIAN JANUARIUS KUWAMenteri Kelautan dan Perikanan Susi Pudjiastuti saat memimpin penenggelaman 33 kapal asing pencuri ikan di perairan Selat Lampa, Kabupaten Natuna, Kepulauan Riau, Minggu (29/10/2017). Di sela-sela kunjungan kerja dan memimpin penenggelaman kapal di Natuna, Menteri Susi melakukan piknik mendadak di Pantai Sindu, salah satu pantai berbatu raksasa di Pulau Ranai.


*JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com* — Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan Susi Pudjiastuti mengatakan, 10.000 kapal asing yang telah melakukan illegal fishing telah angkat kaki dari perairan Indonesia. Hal tersebut disebabkan kebijakan pemerintah Indonesia yang secara tegas menindak tegas kapal-kapal asing pencuri ikan di Indonesia.

“Jadi hilangnya 10.000 kapal asing justru malah menaikkan pendapatan kita semua,” ujar Susi di kantornya, Jakarta, Kamis (4/7/2019).

Susi mengatakan, sebelum dilakukan penindakan, kondisi perekonomian nelayan menurun drastis. Sebab, mereka kalah saing dalam menangkap ikan dengan kapal-kapal asing.
“Kapalnya luar biasa besar yang akhirnya menghabiskan sumber daya laut kita,” kata Susi.

Atas dasar itu, Susi membantah jika kebijakannya yang menenggelamkan kapal asing pencuri ikan di Indonesia tak memiliki dampak terhadap kesejahteraan nelayan.

“Jadi tidak ada yang bilang penertiban illegal fisihing membuat mundur atau stagnan dari ekonomi perikanan. Tidak, malah justru luar biasa lebih baik,” ucap dia.
Source : kompas.com_





*Hingga Juni 2019, Susi Tenggelamkan 28 Kapal Ilegal*
Fikri Muhammad, CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

04 July 2019 18:25





Foto: Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan, Susi Pudjiastuti (CNBC Indonesia/Lidya Julita S)
*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia-* Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan sampai Juni 2019 telah menenggelamkan 28 kapal penangkap ikan ilegal. Para penangkap ikan ilegal itu tak hanya dari manca negara namun juga ada yang berasal dari Indonesia.

Plt Direktur Jenderal Pengawasan Sumber Daya Kelautan dan Perikanan Agus Suherman merinci jumlah kapal yang ditenggelamkan. Diantaranya adalah Malaysia 3, Filipina 1, Vietnam 23, dan Indonesia 1 kapal. 
Dasar pemusnahan/penenggelaman kapal merupakan amanat dari UU di bidang perikanan. Lalu, kapal-kapal barang bukti yang ditenggelamkan umumnya telah memiliki putusan pengadilan yang memiliki kekuatan hukum tetap (in kracht). 


Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan melakukan metode pengawasan hard structure dan soft structure. Hard structure melakukan pemantauan posisi dan pergerakan kapal menggunakan Vessel Monitoring System (VMS). 

Sementara Softstructure dilakukan dengan kerjasama antar lembaga/kementerian, kerjasama bilateral/internasional, ratifikasi konvensi internasional, dan aktif dalam organisasi internasional (seperti RPOA).

Agus mengatakan saat ini sudah ada 85,20% kepatuhan kapal yang memasang transmitter untuk VMS. 

"Dari 4.875 kapal berizin aktif yang telah memasang transmitter SPKP (Sistem Pemantauan Kapal Perikanan)/VMS, sebanyak 4.077 kapal yang terpantau," ucap Agus Suherman pada konferensi pers di Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan, Jakarta Pusat (4/7/2019).

Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan Susi Pudjiastuti juga mengatakan bahwa Laju pertumbuhan PDB perikanan triwulan I-2019 5,07% lebih tinggi dari laju PDB nasional. 

"Dalam situasi ekonomi yang sedang down, PDB nasional kita turun. PDB perikanan diatas rata-rata PDB nasional. Dengan keberlanjutan pilar, terus kita jaga, kita berharap PDB tahun depanya tentunya bisa diatas 6. Saya pikir itu hal yang sangat mengembirakan kita semua," ucap Menteri Susi di Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan, Jakarta Pusat (4/7/2019).

Karena itu, Susi yakin bahwa illegal fishing tak berdampak pada perekonomian perikanan. Karena nilai tukar nelayan dari tahun 2015 sampai 2019 mengalami kenaikan. 

Tercatat dari data BPS (Badan Pusat Statistik) Untuk NTN (Nilai Tukar Nelayan) pada 2018 adalah 113,28 menjadi 113,08 pada Mei 2019. NTUN (Nilai Tukar Usaha Nelayan) di 2018 adalah 126,28 sedangkan 2019 mencapai 127,25. 

Kemudian untuk NTPi (Nilai Tukar Pembudidayaan Ikan) pada 2018 adalah 100,80 kemudian 2019 menjadi 101,99. Sedangkan NTUPi (Nilai Tukar Usaha Pembudidayaan Ikan) pada 2018 ialah 113,27 kemudian pada Mei 2019 mencapai 114,94. (gus)
Till june 2019 susi sink 28 illegal fishing boat..
Malaysia 3 ship
Philipine 1
Vietnam 23
Indonesia 1

*Susi Pudjiastuti Wants Growth in GDP of Fisheries Above 6 Percent
*
TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Maritime and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries had sunk 516 vessels in illegal fishing. The sinking of the ship has occurred since November 2014 until May 2019 or since Susi served as a minister in the government of President Joko Widodo.
According to her, controlling or prosecuting illegal fishing does not make the fisheries economy backward or stagnant. "It is amazing that this strength has been improved and absolutely built by domestic capture fleets, almost all domestic cultivation," Susi said in her office, Jakarta, Thursday, July 5, 2019.

Susi also explained the achievements of the first semester KKP programs. Among them were the rate of fisheries GDP growth in the first quarter of 2019 which was 5.67 percent higher than the national GDP growth rate of 5.07 percent.

This figure is also higher than the agricultural group GDP growth rate of 1.81 percent. According to him, the GDP value of Fisheries rose from IDR 58.97 trillion in the first quarter of 2018 to IDR 62.31 trillion in the first quarter of 2019.
Susi Pudjiastuti said capture fisheries production continued to increase. Fisheries production in 2019 in the first quarter increased by 3.03 percent compared to fisheries production in the first quarter of 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

This is purely a question on Bahasa Indonesia, what does "telah angkat kaki" means? We don't have this phrase in Malaysia.


----------



## acelaw

telah angkat kaki = kabur , CMIIW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

lcloo said:


> This is purely a question on Bahasa Indonesia, what does "telah angkat kaki" means? We don't have this phrase in Malaysia.


Telah angkat kaki = Telah pergi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

acelaw said:


> telah angkat kaki = kabur , CMIIW


Thank You, kabur in Bahasa Malaysia means "uncertain, vague, not clear". So I think kabur has slight different meaning for Indonesian and Malaysian.

I think "telah pergi, sudah tiada." is better definition. Thank you GraceDigger 388.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia has Sunk 516 Vessels Since 2014 for Illegal Fishing*
_Editor: Petir Garda Bhwana - 7 July 2019 11:08 WIB _

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Since 2014, the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry has sunk 516 vessels belonging to countries in its neighborhood and even from Indonesia for conducting illegal fishing operations in its waters. These vessels numbered 294 from Vietnam, 92 from the Philippines, 76 from Malaysia, and 23 from Thailand, in addition to two from Papua New Guinea, one each from China, Nigeria and Belize, and 26 from Indonesia.

In addition, from January to June 2019, the ministry has captured 67 illegal vessels consisting of 17 from Malaysia, 15 from Vietnam, three from the Philippines and 32 from Indonesia.

"The success in capturing illegal fishing vessels is inseparable from the integrated monitoring system of air surveillance, sea surveillance and fishing vessel monitoring system (VMS)," the ministry's Acting Director General of Marine and Fisheries Resources Monitoring, Agus Suherman said in his statement Saturday.

The ministry, in collaboration with the Task Force 115, the Attorney General's Office, and other relevant agencies has also eliminated as many as 28 illegal fishing vessels based on court decisions from January to June 2019.

Petugas Penegakan Maritim (kanan), menyaksikan pembakaran kapal nelayan asing di Tok Bali, Kelantan, Malaysia, 30 Agustus 2017. Indonesia pada April lalu menenggelamkan 81 kapal nelayan asing ilegal. AP

The figure consists of 23 vessels from Vietnam, three from Malaysia, and one each from the Philippines, and Indonesia. These and the ships that have been sunk between October 2014 and June 2019 bring the total to 516.

Earlier, the Indonesian Marine Bachelor Association (Iskindo) appreciated the agreement in the G20 Summit regarding Indonesia's initiative and leadership in combating IUU fishing.

"Although the agreement is non-binding, it will be the concern of the G20 countries in providing support for efforts to reduce the practice of IUU around the world," Iskindo's daily chairman Moh Abdi Suhufan said.

In the G20 forum which took place in Osaka Japan, on June 28 and 29, 2019, leaders of the G20 countries managed to agree on the commitment to tackle IUU fishing globally.

With such an agreement, the G20 countries would be compelled to take up the issue of IUU fishing within the framework of global cooperation.

"We appreciate the Indonesian government which in the past four years has consistently combated IUU fishing and has opened the eyes of the world on the mode, crime, impact and methods of eradicating IUU fishing through a legal approach," Suhufan emphasized.

The agreement is one of Indonesia's effort at the world level to invite other countries to protect fish resources, according to him.

Indonesia is one of the few countries in the world that has succeeded in increasing fish stocks after its crackdown on IUU fishing practices in its waters, he stressed.

Furthermore, Indonesia is considered necessary to oversee the commitment within international cooperation and program partnerships so the agreement of the heads of state can be followed up at the working level of cooperation.

https://en.tempo.co/read/1221414/indonesia-saudi-establish-partnership-in-digital-economy

++++




lcloo said:


> Thank You, kabur in Bahasa Malayasia means "uncertain, vague, not clear". So I think kabur has slight different meaning for Indonesian and Malaysian.



It's the same but in Indonesian "kabur" has more other meanings. Depends on where you use it.

Kabur = Pergi (in a hurry/haste, without permission, running from something).

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

*KKP Arrests 6 Illegal Fish Ships from Vietnam*
Liputan6.com, Jakarta Fisheries Monitoring Boat 011 011 owned by the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries (KKP) and KN Bintang Laut 401 owned by the Marine Security Agency (Bakamla) managed to capture 6 foreign fishing vessels (KIA) from Vietnam.

"The capture of the six ships was carried out on Thursday (11/7) at around 16:30 a.m. until 17:30 WIB when the operation was held in the North Natuna Sea of the Riau Islands," said Acting (Plt) Director General of Supervision of Marine and Fisheries Resources ( PSDKP) KKP in his statement on Saturday (07/13/2019).
KP Shark 11 which was presided by Capt. Slamet managed to capture 4 ships, namely BV 93655 TS, BV 93656 TS, BV 93269 TS, and BV 93169 TS. Meanwhile, KN Bintang Laut 401 was headed by Capt. Margono captured 2 other Vietnamese KIAs.

"The vessels were captured in the Indonesian Exclusive Economic Zone (ZEEI) of the North Natuna Sea which is the State Fisheries Management Area of the Republic of Indonesia (WPP-NRI) 711," added Agus.

However, during the escort process to the Natuna PSDKP Station, KP Hiu 011 and KN Bintang Laut 401 were intervened by the Vietnam (Vietnam Fisheries Resources Surveillance Vessel) Kiem Ngu 214261 fishing vessel and Vietnamese fishing boat Nhat Nam 79
The incident took place on Thursday (11/7) at around 18:40 WIB when the Kiem Ngu 214261 ship chased high speed towards KP Hiu 11 and KN Bintang Laut. At the same time the KIA Vietnam Nhat Nam 79 A20 intervened in the fishing vessels which were in the process of escorting.

"Taking into account the safety aspects of the ship and its entire crew, the six KIA Vietnam were released," Agus continued.

As a follow up to the incident, the CTF will coordinate with the Ministry of Foreign Affairs so that the Indonesian Government will immediately send a diplomatic note to the Vietnamese Government which contains protests for the actions taken by the Vietnamese vessel against KP Shark 11 and KN Bintang Laut 401.

The incident was not the first in 2019. Previously on February 19, 2019, KKP Shark Tiger 05 owned by the KKP experienced the same incident. Furthermore, the same thing was experienced by Navy ships on February 24, April 8, and April 27, 2019.
*KKP Captures Malaysian Illegal Fish Vessels*
The Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries (KKP) captured a Malaysian-flagged Fishing Boat (KIA) on Saturday (6/15/2019) in the Malacca Strait Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ).

"The arrest was carried out by the Shark Shark KP which was led by Capt. Novry Sangiang at around 6:30 a.m. West Indonesia Time against KM. KHF 1786 with trawl fishing equipment which was a fishing tool that was banned by the Indonesian Government," said Acting Director General of Resource Supervision Marine and Fisheries (PSDKP) Agus Suherman, as quoted from a written statement on Saturday this week.

The Malaysian fishing boat that was captured was tried by Thai citizens with Ship Fruits (ABK) as many as four people of Myanmar nationality.

Furthermore, the ship and all crew members were taken to the Lampulo Aceh PSDKP Base and will be investigated by Fisheries Civil Servant Investigators (PPNS).

"The vessel is fishing in WPP-NRI without a permit document and using fishing equipment is prohibited from trawling," Agus added.

The activity was allegedly violating Law Number 31 of 2004 concerning Fisheries as amended by Law Number 45 of 2009 with the threat of imprisonment of a maximum of six years and a maximum fine of Rp. 20 billion.

The arrest adds to the number of KIAs that have been captured by the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries from January to June 2019 to a total of 33 KIA, consisting of 15 Vietnamese ships, 15 Malaysian ships, and three Philippine vessels.
Source : liputan6.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

21 ship sunk by Indonesian authorities in West Kalimantan, the ship is mostly from Vietnam, total 558 ship(IUU fishing vessels) have been sunk in the past 5 year, another 9 ship in Natuna, 6 in Batam, 6 in Belawan (total 21) will be sunk soon.
Total 42.
Less flashy without using the explosives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

Where all the old member goes? I mist kind of this trit, to much poster now focused on defence only, not focused in particular and finished discussion again


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia's `30 days At Sea` to Tackle Marine Pollution Crime*
_Monday, 18 November 2019_

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - The government has launched the `Indonesia Operation 30 Days At Sea` that would last from November to December 2019 in the fight against environmental crimes that has polluted Indonesian waters.

"This is the biggest government program against the marine pollution crime that we called Indonesia Operation 30 Days At Sea with the tag line of 'Stop Environmental Damages, Save Our Ocean'," Director General of Law Enforcement of the Ministry of Environment and Forestry Rasio Ridho Sani, stated on Sunday.

Some ministries have been involved in the program under the coordination of the Environment Ministry, among others the Coordinating Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Investment, Ministry of Marine Affairs and Fisheries, Ministry of Finance, Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

The program covered various activities including monitoring activities at sea which are potential to cause environmental damages, a series of campaign on environment preservation, as well as law enforcement against marine pollution crime.

The main aim is to improve our sea water quality," Sani noted.

The month-long operation will target several waters considered as prone to environmental crimes such as Batam Island, Belitung Island, North Jakarta, Tangerang, and West Java waters.

ANTARA

https://en.tempo.co/read/1273407/indonesias-30-days-at-sea-to-tackle-marine-pollution-crime

++++


*Indonesia plays determining role in global climate: LIPI*
_Monday, 18 November 2019_

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia, lying between the Indian Ocean and Pacific Ocean, plays a role in determining the global climate, according to an Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI) official.

"How we know the phenomenon of interaction between the two oceans and atmosphere is crucial knowledge in observing the climate," acting chief of the LIPI deep sea research center Nugroho Dwi Hananto stated in Jakarta on Monday.

Indonesia’s location can be used for climate anomaly analysis, such as dry season, with high-intensity rain, and rainy season, with excessive heat, El Nino, and La Nina, he remarked.

"Technically, that is about Indonesia’s role in determining the global climate," he stated.

The research to be conducted by LIPI in the waters off Java's southern coast, Bali Straits, to Makassar Strait on December 18-25 will benefit all sciences and the public, he remarked.

Moreover, the government, in this case, LIPI, has no accurate data on the El Nino and La Nina weather phenomena and climate change. Hence, in-depth research is required to observe how Indonesia’s location between the two oceans impacts the global climate, he explained.

The research on climate forecast can be conducted through the use of satellite technology. However, the result will not be as accurate as that of marine research conducted by taking real data on the field, he stated.

In the first stage, LIPI will conduct research from Jakarta to Banyuwangi on the eastern tip of Java by sailing through the Indian Ocean. The research will later be conducted in Makassar Strait and back to Java.

https://en.antaranews.com/news/136752/indonesia-plays-determining-role-in-global-climate-lipi

.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Indonesia detains Illegal Vietnamese fishing boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Indonesia capture 2 Vietnamese fishing boat in North Natuna Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Nice cg loreng..


----------



## NEKONEKO

*TNI AL Tangkap dua kapal ikan asing Vietnam*

ANTARA - Saat melaksanakan kegiatan rutin, Patroli TNI Angkatan Laut, KRI John Lie-358 (KRI JOL 358) menangkap dua Kapal Ikan Asing (KIA) berbendera Vietnam yang melakukan kegiatan illegal fishing di wilayah perairan Laut Natuna Utara,(2/10). (Egan Suryahartaji/Agha Yuninda Maulana/Gracia Simanjuntak)









TNI AL Tangkap dua kapal ikan asing Vietnam - ANTARA News


ANTARA - Saat melaksanakan kegiatan rutin, Patroli TNI Angkatan Laut, KRI John Lie-358 (KRI JOL 358) menangkap dua Kapal Ikan Asing ...




m.antaranews.com


----------



## NEKONEKO




----------



## NEKONEKO

*Navy captures foreign vessels in Malacca Strait, alleges illegal fishing*









Indonesian Navy captures foreign vessels in Malacca Strait, alleges illegal fishing


The Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) has captured three Malaysian-flagged vessels with foreign fishermen on board for allegedly fishing within Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone (EEZ) in the Malacca Strait.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------

